# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  رواية مرايم اتمنى تعجبكم

## لحن الخلود

مرايم عجبتني وحبيت انزلها الكم واتمنى تعجبكم 
للكاتبة *ضوء القمر



الــبداية
كانت مريم قاعدة على التواليت تسحي شعرها والفرحة مالية قلبها.. شلون ما تفرح واليوم هو عيد ميلاد أخوها وحبيب قلبها مبارك.. وهي محظرة له مفاجأة وحفلة معتبرة بهالمناسبة.
مريم عمرها 18 سنة وآخر سنة لها بالمدرسة.. وهي بنت ذكية وشاطرة لكنها ما تهتم كثير بالمذاكرة والله جان تطلع الأولى عليهم.. هي من أسرة بسيطة وحشيم.. عايشى مع ابوها ومرته لأن أمها متوفية من سنين..
نتكلم شوي عن عايلتها واحد واحد ..
مبـارك: أخو مريم وهم اكثر من خوان وتربطهم الصراحة والصداقة لأنه أخوها الكبير والوحيد من أمها وابوها ..يدرس بالجامعة برمجة كمبيوتر.. عمره 21 سنة.. وسيم حنطاوي بعيون عسلية تذبح والرموش كبار >>> هذي اللي يسمونها العيون الناعسة 
ناصر .. ابو مبارك .. يشتغل في الاتصالات وقريبا بيتقاعد 
شما: حرمة ناصر ،، مرة حشيم متوسطة بالعمر في نهاية الثلاثينات .. ربة منزل شاطرة ومعاملتها زينة مع اعيال زوجها 
عيالها:
أحمد: ولد شما الكبير و عمره 15 سنة .. شاطر ودايما من المتفوقين. مرح.. و يحب الغشمرة والمقالب و يمووت في اخته مرايم .
فطيم: دلوعة عمرها 13 سنة .. متكبرة وشايفة نفسها ودائما مغترة بجمالها .. مع انها الصراحة حلوة بس غرورها يخرب عليها ..
رباب: طيبة ومرحة وتاخذ وايد من ملامح أبوها و اخوها أحمد .. ما تحب شي أسمه مدرسة .. تنجح دايما بس يالله تييب تقدير جيد جداً.. مع انها مو بجمال فطيم بس طباعها تحليها.
الجد سالم: بوفهد، عايش مع ولده ناصر مع انه مو الكبير لكن ولده فهد ساكن في بوظبي بسبب شغله وما طاع يسير وياه لأن هله و جماعته كلهم في العين
الجدة حصة: أم فهد .. مرّة طيبة وغشمرجية من النوع اللي يعجبكم و أحمد طالع عليها.
ناصر عنده 3 اخوان: فهد وراشد وسعد.. بس ما عنده خوات
سعد: آخر العنقود و مسافر المانيا يدرس طب وللحين ما خلص.
راشد (بوسيف): مدير شركة كبيرة وعايش في العين ..عنده بنتين سارة و زينة وهم توم وولد واحد وهو سيف طالب بالجامعة ومن سن مبارك
فهد(بو بدر): عنده بنتين بس شمس 18 و بدرية 15 سنة وحرمته حمدة دومها مريضة

هذي كانت نبذه عن بعض شخصيات القصة وبعدها ندخل في احداث القصة

----------


## الــنـرجــس

شكرا لك على هذا المنقول

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الاول °؛¤
نزلت مرايم تحت تشوف البشكارة جان سوّت اللي قالت لها عليه 
مريم: (مينا) أمحق اسم ,, وينك؟
البشكارة مينا: يس ميس مرايم
مريم: سويتي الكيك والحلاو واللي قلت لك عليه؟؟
البشكارة: ايوا انا سويت شوية .. بعد صلاة المغرب انا يكمل كل شي انتي مافي خوف
مريم: زين .. انا وصيت السايق يجيب معه شوية اغراض إذا جابهم خبريني.
البشكارة: اوكي .. هو يجي انا يقول
وراحت مريم وقعدت تحت بالصالة .. وشوية وتجي شما حرمة ابوها من برا وتقعد معها .. 
هم الثنتين علاقتهم طيبة مع بعض و شما كانت تتقرب منهم عشان تكسب زوجها بس هم الحين استووا شراة عيالها.. و هي مب كبيرة ومتعلمة وعشان كذا هم يندمجون معاها.
شما: سلام عليهم 
مريم: وعليكم السلاام .. مرحبا الساع شمامي 
شما: عنلاتج زادٍ.. شو شايفتني أصغر خواتج
مريم: ههههههه .. جزاتي ادلعج يام احلى احمد 
شما: اي ضحكي عليّ بكم كلمة .. من قدك اليوم عيدميلاد الغالي 
ودشت عليهم رباب 
رباب: ما أقدر انا على لمة الحلوين .. افا عليكم ما تقولون عندكم وحدة سمها ربوبة تنادوها حتى تشارككم و تحلي قعدتكم والله ما نسواكم، بعد كل شي جايز
مريم: هههههه.. مادرينا أن الشيخة رباب واعية
رباب: تسلمين الشيخة مرايم .. الحين بيأذن المغرب وين أرقد 
شما: عدّال لا أحد يسمعج .. لا انتي حمارة نوم ولا شي بعد ..
رباب: افا يا اماية .. انا حمارة نوم .. الله يسامحج بس .. مقبولة منج بس لا تعيدينها ههههااي
مريم: هههههاها.. ياللا بلا كثر الكلام امشي ساعديني ورانا شغل وايد ..
رباب: برايج .. يالله عشان اشوف وش سويتو واحط عليه لمستي الفنية ..
مرايم: خسج الله يالخام.. انا اتعب نفسي وانتي تجين عالاخر و تسوين نفسك عاملة كل شي 
رباب: هاهااها .. والله انا اليوم قاعدة واتهزأ .. يالله ما عليه عشان برووك كل شي يهون
وراحوا المطبخ رباعة و خلصوا تجهيز الأكل و رتبوا الزينة و البالونات و ساعدهم أحمد في تعليقها و عمل الزينة .. و بعد صلاة العشا بتستوي حفلة عيد ميلاد مبارك..

----------


## لحن الخلود

مبارك كان طالع ويا ربعه علي و جاسم يتحوطون .. وفجأة يرن جوال مبارك على نغمة بابا فين ..واول ما سمع النغمة ابتسم و ضحكوا ربعه مستغربين من هذي النغمة ماعدا علي اللي كان فاهم ..
المتصل : الوووو انت فييييين
مبارك : انا هنا عايزة ايه 
المتصل: هههههههه وينك انت للحين ما رجعت البيت ؟
مبارك: مو انتي حبيبتي قلتي ما ابيك تجي البيت اليوم إلا لما اسمح لك !
مرايم: ههههه خلاص افراج يالله تعال ولا تتأخر 
جاسم: ايالخاين تكلم منو من ورانا ؟؟
علي: ههههههههههههههههههههه اسكت يكلم اخته شفيك انت
جاسم: وانت شدرراك يعني؟
علي: مو نغمة بابا فين هو حاطها نغمة مخصصة لأخته
جاسم : اهاااااا .. ههههههاااااااااااااااااي
تكلم علي بصوت مسموع عشان تسمع مرايم وقعد يقول: نبي كيكة ونبي حلاااااو حقت عيد ميلاد برووووك وجان زين بعد تعطونا هدية لأننا مرابعينه ومستحملين ثقل دمه 
مرايم: انت ربعك شراتك ما همهم إلا بطنهم.. وقول للي تكلم تراك تسواه وتسوى عشرة شراته ومافي اخف من دمك بالدنيا كلها 
مبارك:ههههههههه ايوا ايواا.. حبيبة قلبي انتي والله ماحد عارف قيمتي غيرج.. (وغمز لعلي بعينه وهو يضحك) هههههههه
مرايم: تسلم لي والله .. واذا ربعك يبون صج يسلم راسهم ربع الغالي 
مبارك: لالالا ما بعطيهم شي خلهم يولون .. كله لي بروحي 
مرايم: هههههههههههه
علي وجاسم ضربوه على كتفه 
مبارك: آآآآآي لا بس شّلي لهم شوي .. بس شوي مو وايد 
مرايم: اوكي .. يالله لا تتأخر ننتظرك
مبارك: ياي بالطريق في امان الله
وسكر مبارك عن مرايم والتفت للشباب وقال لهم انه بيروح وهم بقوة عين قالوا بيسيرون معاه وبياخذون الكيك لأنهم ربع من زمان وشرات الاخوان

----------


## لحن الخلود

> شكرا لك على هذا المنقول



مشكورة اختي النرجس على الرد السريع
 اتمنى تعجبك الرواية  :bigsmile:

----------


## لحن الخلود

هذا الفصل الاول ان شاء الله تعجبكم 
:) لحــنــ الخلود

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

من شكلها حلوة مررره
تسلمي واتمنى ماتتأخري علينا في تنزيلها
يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## لحن الخلود

> من شكلها حلوة مررره
> تسلمي واتمنى ماتتأخري علينا في تنزيلها
> يسلموووووووووووووووو



هلا والله بدنيا الاحلام
هذا من ذوقك ياقمر وان شاء الله ماراح اتأخر 
 :wink:

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثاني °؛¤
وصلوا البيت، مبارك في سيارة ابوه لأنه ما عنده سيارة وعلي وجاسم في سيارة جاسم وكانت مرايم تنتظر عند الباب الداخلي ..دخل مبارك ولقى اخته مجهزة الكيك ومغلفته لهم اخذه من عندها وراح عطاهم الحلاوة وسلم عليهم و رجع البيت ..
لقى البيت ظلام ومن صوب المطبخ تتحرك طاولة متحركة صغيرة عليها كيكة من طابقين مزينة بالشموع متجهة لوسط الصالة ومن الظلام كان بس يشوف حركة الشموع لحد ما انحطت الكيك على الطاولة وبدأ التصفيق واشتغلت اضواء الزينة مع موسيقى عيد الميلاد 
الجميع: happy Birthday to you وسنة حلوة يا جميل .......الخ
تقربت ايادي صغيرة سحبت مبارك للطاوله وكانو فطيم ورباب واطفؤا الشموع واضيأت الانوار والكلٍ كان يبارك لمبارك بعيده 
بو مبارك وكان ملبسينه شراة اليهال كاب وهو يضحك: ابوي كل سنة وانت طيب.. شيبتني وانا للحين صغير.. 
وعمل حاله زعلان.. وعطا ولده علبة صغيرة ما تنعرف ايش اهي وعلى طول فتحها مبارك.. لقى داخلها مفتاح (سويج) فرح مبارك من الخاطر وحب ابوه على راسه 
قال بو مبارك: هذي لك يا ولدي وتستاهل اكثر ودومك رافع راسي عسى الله لا يحرمني منك.
مبارك: الله يخليك لي و يقدرني وابرّك ان شاء الله .
شما: وانا بعد عندي لك هدية واتمنى تعجبك .. 
اخذ من عندها الهدية وفتحها ولقاها ميدالة ذهبيه روعة .. واستانس مبارك من الخاطر و شكر حرمة ابوه و حبها على راسها ..
فطيم: وانا بعد شريت لك هدية على ذوقي ومتأكدة انها بتعجبك
رباب: طالع هذي.. ما عليك منها انا وهي شريناها مع بعض وانا اخترت اللون .... 
وعطوه هديته وكانت عبارة عن قلم حلو انيق معاه سبحة فضية
وقال أحمد وهو يتمسكن: انا خبرك ياخوي فقير وما اقدر اشتري لك ذهب والماس يليق بمستواك.. بس شريت لك احدث مجموعة برامج كمبيوتر توها نازلة السوق وانت كنت تدورهم وما حصلتهم بس انا وصيتهم لك يجيبوهم من دبي (مد الهدية له وقال له) اخذهم وادعي لي ههههههه
مبارك: تسسلم الغالي مشكوووور وما تقصر احلى هدية من احلى احمد 
احمد: ههههههههه مشكور مشكور ادري اني حلو ما يحتاج تمدحني زود 
مبارك: هههههههاا والله ماخذ في نفسك مقلب ... والشيخة مرايم وين هديتي يالله عطيني (ومد يده لها) 
مريم: الله يعطيك.. وش تبي بعد عندك أنا اغلى هدية كفاية الحفلة اللي من اعدادي واخراجي
مبارك: افا يعني ماشي هدية؟؟ مايصير ابا هدية انا من عندج الحين الحين 
مريم: هههههههااااي.. اوكي غمض عينك اول وبعدين اعطيك
مبارك:اووووكي يالله.. 
وصك عينه بيدينه .. وبعدها قالت له افتح عينك وفتحها 
لقى قدامه شي مغطى، شال الغطا من عليه وشاف الهدية وحب اخته على راسها و حضنته هي ودمعت عينها ..
الهدية كانت عبارة عن قرآن بغلاف مذهب وصاير شكله فنان.. وكانت ام مبارك الله يرحمها عندها واحد نفسه ولكنهم ما يدرون وين راح عقب وفاة امهم اختفى ومبارك كان يحبه يقرا فيه 
عقب الأكل والوناسة والربشة بالسيارة الجديدة وبعد ما وعدهم مبارك ان يحوطهم فيها بكرة تعبوا كلهم وراحوا يرقدون وما وعوا إلا الصبح متأخرين لأن ثاني يوم كان خميس وما وراهم مدارس.. 
ما يبنا طاري الجد والجدة لأنهم سايرين بوظبي يطمنون على حرمة ولدهم فهد لأنها مريضة وطايحة بالمستشفى.

----------


## لحن الخلود

وهذا الفصل الثاني اتمنى الكم قرأة ممتعة 
اي صح دنيا الاحلام لاعدمنا هالطلة الحلوة

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثالث °؛¤
اول واحد صحى الصبح كان مبارك.. نزل تحت وشاف البشكارة شاله وياها باقة ورد كبيرة ودبدوب ابيض حلو ماسك بيدينه حلاو.. 
مبارك: مينا منو ياب هذا كله
البشكارة: هذا واحد يجي يقول هزا هدية لمبارك بس ما يقول منو 
مبارك: اوكي خليهم هني انتي و روحي 
اخذ مبارك يطالع الورود المنسقة بشكل رائع وذوق رفيع وشاف بطاقة عليه (صباح خاص للغالين معطر بالفل نرسله بس للحلوين ونقولهم من العايدين وعقبال مليون سنة).. والتوقيع (خالتك سعاد وبنتها الجازي)
فرح مبارك كثير وتفاءل باليوم من الصبح وورد وفل وياسمين وتنهد تنهيدة رضا وراح يزقر البشكارة ويقول لها تجهز له الفطور لأنه بيطلع.. وقال لها بعد ما تجهزه تودي الهدية فوق لغرفته
وهو قاعد يفطر اجت رباب وشافت الورد والدب الحلو وما سمع إلا بشهقة 
رباب: WooOw شو هيدا .. شو هالزين .. برررروك من ياب لك هذا.. ماني ابي الدبدوب 
مبارك: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. شو ما شفتي خير انتي.. سلمي علي قولي مرحبا على الاقل.. كيف اول مرة تشوفين دبدوب في حياتك؟ وبعدين انا مو اصغر عيالج تقولين بروك
رباب: مرحبا الساع.. اهلين.. شخبارك.. و عليكم السلام .. طيب من وين هذيلا؟؟
مبارك: هههههههه مراحب .. هذا من عندي خالتي 
حاست رباب بوزها: خالتك ؟ من عند خالتك لو بنتها ؟
ورد عليها مبارك وهو واقف بيطلع حجرته: من خالتي وبنتها.. نعم الشيخة رباب تبين تقولين او تسألين شي بعد؟
رباب: ها؟ لا سلامتك .. انزين انت قلت بتحوطبنا اليوم بالسيارة اليديدة لو نسيت؟!
مبارك: هههههه ذبحتك الهياتة.. لا ما نسيت بس بمر الربع شوي وبعد صلاة العصر يصير خير نتفق وين تبون تروحون اتفقي انتي بس مع مرايم وفطيم وانا حاظر لكم.
رباب: تسلم لي اخووي حبيبي انت والله
مبارك: اي اكيد حبيبش مو تبين شي.. اما وقت اللي ما لش حاية عندي حتى السلام يصير بفلوس 
وضحكت رباب وهو بعد وطلع حجرته بدل ملابسة وتسفر وطلع يكشخ بسيارته اليديدة
وعت مرايم وشافت البشكارة شايلة الدبدوب ومو عارفة تحمل معاه باقة الورد وشالته معاها .. وشافت البطاقة وابتسمت ابتسامة باهتة سرعان ما اختفت.. 
مرايم تحب خالتها لأنها اخت امها الوحيدة والجازي بنتها بنت حلوة بيضا وعيونه سود وساع.. الجازي من سن مرايم وتحب مبارك بس عمرها ما بينت له هذا الشي ولكن لأن الجازي اسرارها كلها عند مرايم فهي تدري باللي في قلبها .. لكن مبارك عمره ما وضح ان كان يحبها او شي بقلبه ناحيتها ويعاملها شراة اخته.
وعلى الغدى توه واصل مبارك من برا وغسل يدينه وجلس يتغدى معاهم.. 
فطيم: اقول مبارك وين بتودينا
مبارك: انا قلت لرباب تقول لكم وين تبيون تروحون وانا بوديكم
شما: ما عليك منهم امتحاناتهم قريبة لا يقعدون يتدلعون عليك 
رباب: يمه امتحاناتنا باقي عليها شهر وين قريبة! وبعدين هي إلا ساعة ما بتفرق
ناصر السالم: صاجة بنتج وبعدين اليوم اجازة خليهم يرفهون عن نفسهم شوي مع اخوهم قبل الامتحانات والصكّة
رباب: تسلم لي والله .. (وقامت وحبته على راسه).. هذا الكلام وإلا بلا.. انا ما قلت شي ابوي اللي قال هالدرر
شما: اي مو انتي أم لسانيين من يقدر عليج ..
مرايم: ما عليه خالتي صدقها احنا نبي نروح نستانس لنا شوي واصلا ما بنتأخر إلا ساعتين او ثلاث ساعات او اربع ساعات واحنا رادين 
شما: اقول بنت ناصر شرايج بعد تتحوطون لباجر الصبح ولا تردون البيت 
مرايم وتكلم ابوها بحماس مصطنع: يصير يبه يصيرر؟؟؟؟؟
بومبارك: صج ما تنعطون ويه انتو .. ترى اغير رايي وماشي سيرة
رباب: سكتي انتي سكتي لا اتخربين طلعتنا .. فديتك ابويه ما عليك منها هي إلا تمزح بس 
مبارك: هههههههههه .. الحمد لله والشكر تقولون مطلعينكم من سجن .. انا ساير انام اذا اتفقتوا على مكان خبروني 
فطيم: Ok .. اخويه انا بخبرك عشان ما تخترع من دق الباب اذا جت لك رباب.. 
واطالعت رباب بغرور
رباب: ولا تردو على السفيه جوابا... اقول اسكتي بنت ناصر 
فطيم بدلع: هي فديتني بنت ناصر والنعم 
انقهرت رباب منها ولكن مرايم طالعتها بنظره هدتها شوي لأنهم يعرفون حركات فطيم

----------


## لحن الخلود

وهالوقت دخل الجد سالم والجدة حصة : مرحبا الساع عيالي 
الكل: مرحبا مليون ولا يسدن في ذمتيه (وتوايهو) 
شما: هلا والله البيت نوّر بردتكم .. شحالكم وشحال حمدة؟
الجدة حصة: الحمد لله صارت زوينة الحين.. وعليا ولا هم عارفين وش فيها كل يوم حطوا لها مرض يديد مسكينة
بومبارك: الله يقومها بالسلامة ان شاء الله.. والعيال و فهد شحالهم؟
الجد سالم: الحمد لله يا ولدي و يسلم عليك ويقول لمبارك كل سنة وهو سالم وغانم وعقبال مليون سنة 
الجدة حصة: سويتو له عيدميلاد ؟
رباب: هي سووووينا له .. فاتج يدوه 
الجدة حصة: ما خليتوا لي كيك ؟ تراني اسوي له اليوم مرة ثانية والله إن ما خليتوا لي (وضحك الكل من هالرمسة)
فطيم: يدوه انا شلت لك قطعة كبيرة عشانك يالغالية
الجدة حصة: الله! فطيم ما غيرج .. ليش في شي صار بغيابي؟
احمد: ليه يدوه اشصاير؟ 
ويغمز لرباب بعينه لأنه يدري جدته وش تقصد
الجدة حصة: سلامتك يا ولديه.. اقول حبيبتي فطيم تعالي يمي.. (وجت جنبها وحطت يدها على يبهة فطيم تشوف حرارتها) ... اقول يمه فطيم شخبارك؟
فطيم فهمت على يدتها وانقهرت وراحت فوق حجرتها زعلانة
الجد سالم: عدال عالبنية يا حصة جزاتها يعني 
الجدة حصة: وه يعني انا وش سويت؟؟ .. وش عليك الحين بتيي ولا كأن شي صاير 
شما وحزت في خاطرها بنتها: هي لو ما تحبج واجد عمووه ما زعلت منج..
الجدة حصة: وأنا بعد احبها يا شما بس بنتج وايد شايفة حالها ولازم تتواضع شوي.. من تواضع لله رفعه 
شما: صاجة عموه .. الله كريم
الجدة حصة : ويرخص الحريم هههههههه
احمد: اي والله يدوه ادعي انهم يرخصون ابي اعرس قبل لا اعنس 
بومبارك: عنلاتك .. توك صغير شالكلام هذا بعد
قفط احمد من ابوه : برايكم انا ساير ارقد لي شوي .. تبون شي الشواب
الجدة حصة: شاب راسك .. ليش تكبرني انا للحين صغيرة
الجد سالم: صغيرة بعيوني يام فهد 
رباب: احم احم نحن هنا 
الجدة حصة: وانتي شعليج بعد خليه يتغزل .. ما يطلع منه الحجي إلا في السنة حسنة 
وضحكوا كلهم و كل راح لحاله

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء ارابع °؛¤
طلعوا كلهم بسيارة مبارك ..احمد قدام ويا اخوه.. ومريم وفطيم ورباب ورا.. مرايم مو متعودة تتغشى ولا خواتها بعد.. بس إذا ويا اخوها ما يرضى لازم يخليها تتغشى لأنه ما يحب احد يبصبص على خواته وما شاء الله كلهم فيهم الجمال الخليجي الأصيل
اول شي راحوا الملاهي ولعبوا لحد ما تعبوا .. بعدها وداهم مطعم وتعشوا .. وبعدها قالوا بيسيرون البحر.. ما طاع مبارك يوديهم لكنهم قدروا عليه وقنعوه.. مبارك واحمد راحوا يتمشون على البحر وفطيم ورباب تموا يلعبون في الرمل والبحر من قريب عشان ما يتلعوزن.. اما مرايم كانت تراقب البحر وشوي مبتعدة عنهم وعاقة الغشوى لأن في الليل وما في احد قريب منها .. وتراقب البحر بصمت وكأنها تكلمه ويكلمها.. لأن البحر يذكرها بأمها اللي فقدتها وهي عمرها سنة ما تفهم من الدنيا شي بس دايما يقولو لها انها كانت تحب البحر وتعتبره صديقها المخلص اللي ما يفشي بأسرارها.. والحين مرايم صارت شرات امها يوم تشوف البحر.. تختفي كل الكلمات.. ولأن من رحل وغاب.. لن يأتي بعد طول الفراق وتسقط دموعها بانهمار وتتلاشى صورة امها على صفحة الماء كالسراب ..
في الاثناء كان في جماعة شباب عالبحر بس بعيدين شوي ويلعبون كرة ويشوون.. الكرة راحت بعيد راح واحد من هالشباب عشان يجيب الكرة ولفتت نظره مرايم وهي قاعدة والدمعة نازلة من عينها.. ما حب يزعجها ولكنه ظل شوية يتأمل هالوجه الملائكي والدمعة نازلة على خدها.. وانتبه انها موب لوحدها ورجع لربعه 
مبارك: مرااايم يالله نشي بنروح لا نحصل لنا تهزيب من الشيبة
مسحت مرايم دموعها و قامت : كاني يالله قمنا 
ركبوا السيارة وانتبه مبارك على الشباب اللي على الشاطئ ونزل يسلم عليهم ونزل معاه أحمد 
مبارك: ياهلا والله How are u man? فينك ما تبين؟ (وسلم على الشباب اللي معاه)
محمد: هلا والله Fine? أنت شحالك ؟ 
مبارك: بخير و عافية.. اسأل عنك يالقاطع ما يوصلك سلامي 
محمد: تقصد من علي؟ أبد ولا يوصلّي شي عنلاته
مبارك: افااا .. اللي ما يستحي .. شوف هذي سيارتي اليديدة امس الوالد عطاني اياها هدية عيد ميلادي
طالع محمد السيارة واللي داخلها وعرف ان البنت اللي شافها هي نفسها اللي فيها
محمد: ما شااء الله مبروك تستاهل والله.. جان زين يفتكرون فيني أو يذكرون عيد ميلادي ويعطوني عسى لو قلم بدرهم والله قااابل هههههههههههههههه
مبارك: ههههههههههههههاااااي حلوووة.. (غمز له بعينه وقال له) انت اعرس والعروس كل يوم بتتيب لك هدية.. ترى البنات يموتون على هالسوالف 
محمد: هههههههه وانت الصادق خبرك عيلتنا كلنا أولاد مو شراتك يا حظك بس 
مبارك:ههههههه لا تعطيني عين .. بقول للعيوز تشببني 
محمد: عنلاتك زادٍ الحين انا بحسدك ... رح بس رح 
مبارك: اوكي انا رايح سلم لي على عليو و الأهل 
محمد: يوصل وانت بعد سلم كثير السلام
وسلم أحمد ومبارك على الشباب و ركبو سيارتهم وراحوا البيت وطبعا حصلوا لهم شويه تهزيب على التأخير ولكنها عدت على خير و من التعب كلهم سارو ينامون 
**محمد أخو علي واكبر منه بسنة وحدة وهو يدرس أدب انكليزي باقي له سنة ويكمل جامعة**

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الخامس °؛¤
الحين قربت امتحانات نهاية السنة والكل يذاكر وخصوصا مرايم لأنها آخر سنة وتريد تييب مجموع محترم يدخلها الجامعة بجدارة.. وعلى صفحات الكتاب تكتب بعض من الشخبطات لأنها تحب تكتب الشعر والخواطر وهالسوالف ومن بين اللي كتبته 
سألت القدر مرة وماطاع يجاوبني ليه يالزمن تحقرني و تصــــــدني 
أريد منك جواب شافي و يريـحـني تراني تعبت وتعــبت عيوني منـي 
تبجي بجــى وتنوح نوح باكــــــي نوحٍ قطع وصــالي واحبابــــــي
على صفحة اخرى كتبت شي من نوع آخر.. هي لا تحب كتابة هذا النوع لأنها لا تحس به ولكن من حين لحين تكتب وتسلمي نفسها ببضع كلمات حين تفكر بها تضحك.. لماذا لا تدري! ربما لأنها لا تؤمن به
اهداني عطرا احبه ....
حين اشمه اتنفس الدنيا به ..
انتهى العطر .. ولا زال انفي يشمه و يتذكره ..
ترى لماذا .. هل لأني احبه 
أم ان انفي احب عطره 
طبعا احب العطر .. فهو ماركة عالمية هاهاهاهااااا
وضحكت مريم ضحكة كبيرة .. وبعدها سكت لأن اذا سمعوها بيقولون اكيد مينونة 
مرّت الامتحانات ببطئ شديد وطلعت نتايجهم وكلهم الحمد لله امتياز وحتى رباب هالسنة اول سنة تتيب تقدير ممتاز دائما جيد جدا وكانت مبسوطة مرّة.. ما عدا مرايم للحين ما ظهرت نتيجتها وهي يالسة على نار ..
كان بو مبارك جالس بالصالة وحوله اعياله ومرته وامه وابوه يشربون جاهي ويسولفون .. قطع حديثهم صوت تلفون بو مبارك ..
بو مبارك: هلا والله بالغالي بشّر؟؟..
المتصل: هلا بيك .. ادري بك مستعيل 
بومبارك: اكيد هذي الغالية 
وسكتوا كلهم يسمعون يبون يعرفون يكلم من و خصوصا شما ..
بومبارك: والله؟؟ .. بشرّك الله بالخير بوخليل تسلم لي تستاهل البشارة.. اوكي مع السلامة 
الجد سالم: ها بويه منهو متصل؟
بومبارك: واحد ربيعي يايب لي بشارة 
الجدة حصة: خير يا ولدي فرحنا معاك
بومبارك: البشارة حق مرايم ... 
مرايم: أنااا.. لا تقول ...
بومبارك: مبرررروك يا بنتي عالنجاح تستاهلين 
مرايم: والله بوية.. وعاد شو تقديري و جم يبت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بومبارك وهو يحاول يخبي ابتسامته: ما يحتاي يا بنتي المهم انج نجحتي وافتكيتي من الثانوية
مرايم متيبسة مكانها مو عارفة شو تقول.. فتكلمت رباب كالعادة: يبه ارجوك حرقت اعصابها مسكينة شوفها شلون صار شكلها!.. صج يبه عفية شنو يابت؟؟
بومبارك: يعني بنت ناصر السالم تتحرينها شو بتييب اكيد بترفع راسه.. ممتاز ونسبتها 94 % 
شقت مرايم حلجها تستوعب ابوها شو يقول.. وقامت تناقز من الفرحة هي وخواتها فرحانين وحبت ابوها على راسه و الكل بارك لها ...
مبارك: عفية يالدافورة مبرررروك تستاهلين 
مرايم: ههههههههه اي طالعة على اخواني
أحمد: والنعم.. من قدج وانتي طالعة علي 
رباب: اقول مريمو يعني ان شاء الله مو عاجبتش ناسية حتى انا تقديري ممتاز
فطيم: مسكينة جابتها بالغلط والحين بتفوشر .. (وكانت تقصد رباب بهالرمسة)
مرايم: حبيباتي انتو كلكم شطّار والله .. خلاص لا تتهاوشون خلوني مستانسة
شما: هذيلا إذا ما يتهاوشون معناتها مستوي شي مو طبيعي.. مبروك حبيبتي تستاهلين 
الجد سالم: ها الريم الحين ناوية عالجامعة
الجدة حصة: هيه اكيد عقب هالدراسة لازم تروح الجامعة .. بنت جارتنا سويرة ماغيرها في الجامعة شلون ببنت ناصر عيل لازم تروح 
مرايم: هيه ببدي اجهز اوراقي للتسجيل بالجامعة .. ونااااااااااااسة
مبارك: وشو حاطة في بالج تدرسين
مريم: يمكن اسجل ادب انكليزي 
شما: خيبة.. علاماتج تدخلج طب وتبين تدرسين انكليزي 
مريم: ما اعتقد ان الطب يصلح لي .. وانا احب الانكليزي واحس اني اقدر انجح فيه
بومبارك: عيني خير انتي بس جهزي اوراقج ومايصير خاطرج إلا طيب

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء السادس °؛¤
مبارك ويا الشباب ربعه يتحوطون في الشوارع لين ما زهقوا وقرروا يدورون لهم مكان يقعدون فيه.. شافوا لهم قهوة راقيه توها يديدة واختاروها يكملون سهرتهم فيها.. الشباب هم.. مبارك جاسم وعلي واخوه محمد وربيعه اسامه.. وكانت قعدتهم كلها ضحك ووناسة 
اسامة: اقول علي دريت اخوك وش مسوي 
علي: لا ما دريت.. ليش شمسوي محمد من وراي اعترف ؟؟..
محمد: والله ما سويت شي .. قسم بالله..
مبارك: قالو للحرامي احلف .... هههههههههه
محمد: يالسبال انا تشبهني بالحرامي ..
مبارك: هههههههاااي.. ما قلت شي انا إلا مثل ينقال 
علي: يالله ارمس يا رجال شو مستوي 
اسامة: اخوك يوم اللي استلمنا النتيجة طلع ماخذ في مادة استاذنا المصري B+ واخوك محتج مو عايبته النتيجة.. وراح للأستاذ وقال له شلون جي حاط لي هالعلامة وانا متأكد ان مسوي زين .
ورد عليه: يابني دي علامة كويسة احمد ربك غيرك عمرهم ما شفوها في مادتي 
ورد محمد: غيري هب انا.. شوف انا ابي تغيرها لي وتحط لي A ما اقبل بغيره
الاستاذ: انت جاي هنا تهددني.. مش مغير حاجة وإذا مش عاجبك بلها واشرب ميتها
محمد: شوف يا استاذ لا تخليني اغلط عليك وأنا ما جاي اهدد ولا شي ولو سمحت لا تصارخ تراني مب اصمخ واسمعك زين.. واسمع انت يا ابن الاى لازم تغير لي وتحط لي الحينه  A
اسامة: انا كنت ميت من الضحك عليه وهو يكلمه ببرود والاستاذ يصارخ.. لحد ما جابو لنا الأمن وكانت بتصير مشكلة لولا ان في النهاية استسمح اخوك منه.. واحمد ربك انت بعد ان هذي آخر سنة هو بيدرس فيها وبعدها بيرجع بلده والله جان راحت عليك لو تطيح بيده مرة ثانية
محمد: لا اجل اسكت له.. يقول لي يا واد انته جاي تحاسبني انا احط لك اللي يعجبني.. انا تنقال لي هالرمسة شو حاسب الناس لعبة بيده .
مبارك: كفو والله زين ما سكت عنه.. لكن وانا خوك مو عدلة عليك تقول له يابن الاي ههههههه
محمد: شو اسوي بعد قهرني .. هو مو محترم نفسه شلون يبينا نحترمه 
اسامة: هيه صحيح كلامه حتى كله يقول الفاظ سوقية وكله يصارخ حاسبنا يهال عنده ويلعب بعلاماتنا 
علي: حصل خير.. وزين ما سحبوا منك بطاقة الجامعة ومنعوك تدخلها وانت باقي سنة وتخلص
محمد: اي الحمد لله كان رحت وطي 
مبارك: ههههههههه .. اقول بسألك محمد تخصصكم دراسته صعبة ؟
محمد: هب صعبة وايد كله يعتمد على اللغة و المذاكرة يعني ما فيه شي من المخ 
اسامة: شو الغالي ناوي تنقل من الكمبيوتر و تدرس انكليزي 
مبارك: لا بس اختي كملت الثانوية و الحين ناوية تدرس ادب انكليزي 
علي: والله.. مبروك .. ليش هي شو نسبتها 
مبارك: قووولو ما شاء الله 94 %
حس محمد بشعور غريب وابتسم.. تذكر البنت يوم يشوفها عالبحر و قال اكيد هي نفسها 
اسامة: ما شاء الله الدافورة وليه ما تدرس طب احسن لها ؟
مبارك: ما تريد تقول خاطرها تدرس انكليزي 
محمد: الله يوفقها .. والتخصص هذا زين بعد وله مستقبل 
وكملوا الشباب سوالفهم وبعدها كل واحد راح بيته

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء السابع °؛¤
بدأت العطلة الصيفية.. وعيلة ناصرالسالم ما بتسير مكان تصيّف.. يعني بتم في الأمارات.. عشان كذا قرروا يحطون لهم برنامج للصيف شلون بيقضونه.. ومرايم انشغلت بالجامعة والتسجيل وطلعت نتايج القبول و انقبلت بالتخصص اللي تبيه ..
اليوم الجمعة وبومبارك وشما والشواب كلهم ناشين من الصبح وجالسين بالصالة يشربون شاي .. دق التلفون وشالته البشكارة وكانت مرتبكة ..
البشكارة: ماما شما تعالي بسرعة تلفون ..
شما: طيب جاية من يبيني وليه تصارخين اسمعج تراني 
البشكارة: ماما مادري من ويبون من .. بس هذي واحدة يبجي ما افهم ايش تقول 
ونشت شما بسرعة وشالت التلفون من عند مينا
شما: الوو من معي ؟
المتصلة وكان كلامها متقطع من الصياح : خالتي .. عمي وينه .. لحقوا علينا..
خافت شما ونادت على زوجها : ناصر اقرب شوف من عالتلفون ماادري شصاير 
نش بومبارك بسرعة: الووو 
المتصلة: عمي انا بدرية .. الحق علينا يا عمي 
بومبارك بقلق: خير يابويه علامكم؟؟ شي صاير؟؟
بدرية: عمي ابويه وامي سوا حادث وهم الحينه بالمستشفى واحنا بروحنا هنا وما ندري شنسوي 
بومبارك: الحين انا جاينكن الحين بمسك الخط ومسافة الطريق واصلكم ... (وسكر التلفون) ..
الجد سالم: خير بوية شصاير عسى ما شر؟؟
بومبارك: ابويه ما شي .. بس واحد من الربع حاشه حادث وهذي بنته تخبرني وانا رايح اشوف شصار عليه .. و عسى خير 
الجد سالم: الله يسلمه لهله ان شاء الله 
بومبارك: ان شاء الله.. 
وراح فوق و ووعى مبارك من النوم وشله وياه ومسكو خط بو ظبي 
وصلوا بيت فهد.. وكانت هناك شمس وبدرية بروحهم وحالتهم حالة من الصياح.. وأول ما شافوا عمهم على طول ارتموا في حضنه لأنهم دوم يحبون عمهم بالرغم من قلّة شوفتهم له.. ومبارك كان ينطرهم في السيارة برا.. عشان يشلهم ويروحون المستشفى ..
شمس: عمي ابوي مادري شصار عليه.. اتصلنا بعمي راشد بس كان مو في البيت والبشكارة ردت علينا 
بومبارك: ان شاء الله ما صار عليه شي ... شلون صار الحادث ؟
بدرية: هم كانوا طالعين الصبح بيتشرون اغراض عشان سفرهم للخارج لعلاج أمي.. وعقب ساعة من طلعتهم جانا تلفون من المستشفى يقولون انهم سووا حادث ولا ندري بشي غير 
بومبارك: خير يا بنتي يالله خلونا نروح نشوفهم لا تمون بروحكم بالبيت.. خلونا نسير المستشفى الحينه
وسارو للمستشفى وعرفوا أنهم بالعناية ..كانت حالة امهم سيئة اكثر من ابوهم.. ابوهم أثّر عليه الحادث في العمود الفقري وهذا فيه خطر عليه لأن احتمال الشلل كبير.. لكن امهم وصلت وهي بين الحيا والموت ونص ساعة وانتقلت روحها للباري عز وجل ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثامن °؛¤
صار العزا في العين.. في بيت ابو حمدة الله يرحمها.. ومرت الايام بطيئة وكئيبة.. فهد ظل فترة بالمستشفى ولكن اصابته صعبة شوي وعشان جي هو يحتاج السفر للخارج.. وقرروا ان يشفرونه المانيا لأن اخوهم سعد يدرس هناك وراح يهتم فيه ويعرف يتابعه.. بدرية وشمس راح يسكنون في بيت عمهم ناصر لحد ما يرد ابوهم من العلاج لأن امه وابوه ما رضوا يخلونهم في بيت جدهم ابو امهم وحدهم.. وتقرر سفر فهد وبيرافقه اخوه راشد بو سيف ويرجع بعد اسبوع لأنه بتركه لسعد يتكفل به هناك..
قبل ما يسيرون المطار فهد يوصي بناته .. و يودعهم 
فهد: بنياتي شمس حياتي وبدر ليلي.. هالله هالله بدراستكم ..ولا تتعبون عمكم والشواب.. انتو حرمات وينشد فيكم الظهر وما يحتاي اوصيكم.. كلها شهرين ان شاء الله وراجع.. يالله لا اله إلا الله
شمس: تروح وترجع لنا بالسلامة سالم معافا.. محمد رسول الله
فهد: افا يعني اروح اغير اسمي من سالم لفهد وارجع 
بوفهد: شو يا بنت فهد مو كافي اسمي سالم يعني .. تبينه هو يتسمى بأسمي بعد 
شمس: هههههه تسلم لي يدوه .. الله يخليك لنا يا رب 
بدرية ونزلت دموعها على خدها ومسحهم ابوها
فهد: أفا .. والله ما تنزل دموعج دام راسي يشم الهوا إلا كانت من فرح وانا فهد بن سالم الكعبي 
بدرية: ابويه كل يوم دق علي.. الحينه اميه راحت وانت بتسافر بعد.. يبه رد لنا بسرعة 
تأثر الكل من كلام بدرية.. بدرية وايد تتأثر وبسرعة تنزل دمعتها.. بعكس شمس الهادئة والعاقل الكبيرة لأنها كانت مع امها يد بيد وتساعدها بكل شي وتشوف آلامها .. كانت تحي بوجع امها وتشوفها تستحمل وتبتسم دائما وما تظهر للناس ألمها لحد ما تتعب وما تقدر تتحمل وترقد بالمستشفى.. تعلمت شمس الثبات من أمها وكانت دايما تعامل بدرية كأنها امها واختها و صديقتها .
وصلوا فهد المطار وسافر إلى ألمانيا ...
بما أن فطيم ما تحب حد يشاركها غرفتها.. شمس صارت مع مرايم في غرقتها وبدرية مع رباب اللي كانت فرحانة ببنات عمها .. 
في غرفة مرايم كانت شمس و مريم يسولفون قبل لا ينامون 
مريم: وانا اشوف اليوم غرفتي منورة .. ترى شمس الشموس فيها 
شمس: هههه تسلمين .. الغرفة منورة بأهلها 
مريم: يسلمك يا رب .. (ولاحظت مريم ان الابتسامة زالت من على وجه شمس) 
مريم: وش فيج شمس ؟؟
نزلت دمعة شمس على خدها: تذكرت امي، بالرغم من تعبها كانت لازم تتطمن علينا قبل لا تنام..
وضمتها مرايم تواسيها واكيد اللي مرت وتمر فيه مب هيّن..
مرايم: انا حاسة فيج.. انا بعد فقدت امي ، بس يمكن الله رحمني وما كنت اتذكرها لأني كنت صغيرة لكن انتي عشتي معاها وعايشتي ألمها.. لكن هذا رحمة من الله عشان يريحها من العذاب اللي كانت فيه 
شمس: صدقتي ، رحمة الله عليها 
مرايم: الله يرحمها و يغمد روحها الجنة .. يالله ننام تأخر الوقت 
شمس : برايج .. تصبحين على خير 
مريم: وانتي من اهل الخير
اما رباب وبدرية ناموا من زمان بعد ما سولفوا شوي وعدلوا الغرفة ورتبوا اغراض بدرية ...
طبعا اول واحد نش من الصبح هو مبارك كالعادة.. والحين في الصيف صار يوميا يقعد من الصبح يروح يتمشى شوي ويرجع يفطر ويروح يحوط او يطلع مع ربعه.. والحين اجازة وما وراه شي.. لكنه صار يحاسب بدخلاته وطلعاته من البيت لأن بنات عمه فيه وعشان ما يسبب لهن احراج وياخذوا راحتهم..
وفي صباح يوم حلو بعد ردته من المشي داخل وميت من الحر والعرق تارس ويهه وجسمه.. دخل البيت بسرعة يبي يغسل ويسبح بدون ما ينتبه إذا كان احد فيه أو لا.. وتصادم مع حد.. وقف من الصدمة مستغرب وقافط.. وطلعت اللي تصادم معها هي ....................... شمس

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء التاسع °؛¤
مبارك: السموحة .. أا ما انتبهت كنت مستعيل 
شمس كانت منحرجة وايد وعدلت حجابها: حصل خير.. انا بعد كنت شاردة و ما كنت منتبهة
مبارك و عشان يزيل الاحراج قال يسولف معها شوي ويغير الموضوع 
مبارك: احم .. شخبار عمي ؟؟..
شمس: الحمد لله بخير بس يقول ان غيابه بيطول شوية يمكن يتم بعد 6 شهور زود هناك 
مبارك: اها .. الله يرده بالسلامة ان شاء الله
شمس:الله يسلمك.. (ونزلت شمس راسها وقالت) يعني قعدتنا عندكم بتطول وراح نثقل عليكم
مبارك رد مباشرة و بثقة : شالحجي يابنت العم .. إذا ما يشيلكم البيت تشيلكم عيونا 
ابتسمت شمس من رده: تسلم وما تقصرون كلكم قوم عمي 
مبارك: برايج بنت عمي انا ساير اسبح ريحتي فاحت هههههههه .. فخاطرج شي ؟؟
شمس: هههههههه .. مشكور سلامتك 
مبارك: الله يسلمج...
وراح مبارك رأسا لحجرته عشان يتسبح ويغير ملابسه وطلع ويا ربعه
في غرفة مرايم دخلت شمس و لقت مريم محتاسة و ثيابها منثرة في كل مكان 
شمس: يه يه .. شصاير ليش الغرفة جي ؟...
مريم: قاعدة اشوف هدومي - ملابسي – واللي يناسب واللي ما يناسب خبرج الجامعة يبي لها كشخة 
شمس: هههههههه .. انزين انا كنت ابي اسير السوق اتشرا.. وابي حد يسير وياي لأني ما اروم اروح بروحي ويا الدريول تيين معاي؟ .. ............. (لأنهم يابو معاهم دريولهم و مرته اللي هي بشكارتهم) ..
مريم: هيييه اروح ونص بروحي كنت ابي اروح .. لكن قلتي لأبوي او حد اخاف ما يطيعون نروح ويا الدريول بريحاتنا .. 
شمس: هيه انا قلت بقول لعمي او يدي اول.. انا وبدريه كنا نروح غالبا مع ابويه او الدريول والبشكارة لأن امي ما تقدر تيي ويانا 
مريم: زين عيل عالغدى نقول لهم و بكرة الصبح نسير نتشرا ..
شمس: اوكي برايج .. 
وسكتت كأنها تبي تقول شي بس مب عارفة شتقول 
مريم: شفيج شموس علامج؟؟ في شي ...
شمس: أاا .. لأ ما في شي ههههههه ... بس من شوي صارلي موقف
مريم بفضول : والله؟ شو صادج؟ مع منوو الموقف وليييييييه تضحكين ..
شمس: مع اخوج مبارك.. 
مريم: هييه وبعديين شو السالفة؟؟..
شمس: ما شي سالفة .. بس هو كان يايي مستعيل من برا وتصطادمنا .. مسكين انحرج بس بعدين عادي
مريم: ههههههههههه فدييييته اخويه .. وبس؟
شمس: هي بس شو بعد .. رمسنا شويه عن ابويه و قال بيروح يتسبح لأن رحته فاحت هههههاا
مريم: هههههههه ... مهظووم طالع على اخته 
شمس: هههه ... مريومة شكلج وايد تحبين اخوج ..
تنهدت مريم وقالت: هذا اخوي و صديقي وامي وكل هلي بالدنيا عسى الله لا يحرمني منه.. انتي تدرين ان امي ماتت وانا صغيرة حتى ما كملت سنة وما كان عندي إلا اخويه مبارك وهو اكبر مني ب 3 سنوات.. يهتم فيني كأني بنته.. يحبني كأني امه .. اسراري وهمومي كلها عنده ... مبارك قطعة مني ولا والله انه كليّ.. طيبته بلسم لقلبي و ووجوده طعم لحياتي ..
ابتسمت شمس لكلامها: عسى الله لا يحرمكم من بعض.. يا حظك يا ولدعمي باختك.. اما انا ما عندي غير بدرية و صغر سنها ما يسمح لي اني ارمي همومي عليها ... فأنا كنت امها الثانية من بعد امي الله يرحمها (وسكتت شمس قليلا وقالت مخاطبة مريم) مريم، شلون خالتي شما معاكم؟؟ 
مريم وفهمت لشمس : الحمد لله .. شما طيبه وبنت اصل ومعاملتها معانا زينة بس طبعا مستحيل تقدر تعوضنا عن امنا لكنها حرمة حبابة وعيالها هم اخواني.. شمس.. ما اعتقد عمي راح يتزوج من عقب المرحومة ..
نزلت دموع شمس على خدها من كلام مريم: اتمنى ان هالشي ما يصير .. احنا ماراح نقدر ننسى امنا .. لكنه ريال حاله حال غيره ويبي له حرمة تداريه ..
قالت مريم لمواساتها: لا يا شمس عمي يحب خالتي حمدة ومو بسهولة يقدر ينساها.. ابويه كان لازم يتزوج لأن نحن كنا صغار ونحتاج لرعاية وابويه ما يقدر يسوي هالشي بروحه لكن عمي غير ..
ارتاحت شمس من كلام مرايم لها و مسحت دموعها وابتسمت ابتسامة رضا 
الظهر على الغدى كانت العايلة كلها متيمعة تتغدى بالساحة الخارجية للبيت.. وهذا مكان الشواب المفضل لأنهم ما يحبون يقعدون على الكراسي وياكلون.. فرشو لهم وقعدوا كلهم يتغدون مع بعض.. مبارك كان عندما تلتقي نظراته مع شمس يبتسم غصب عنه وينزل راسه باحراج.. اما شمس كانت تحس ان وييها بيتحرق ومب عارفة تاكل شي ... 
مريم: ابويه .. يدي .. شمس تبي تروح السوق تتشرا للجامعة وانا ابي اروح معها 
انتبه مبارك لرمستها وتابعها باهتمام
بومبارك: خير ان شاء الله .. و متى تبون تسيرون؟
شمس: بكرة من الصبح احسن شي عشان نلحق نشترا كل اللي نبيه ...
الجد سالم: منو بيوديكم ؟؟
بومبارك: انا بكرة ماقدر عندي موعد مهم وما اقدر أاجله 
شمس: لا تعطل نفسك عمو عشاننا .. ممكن نروح مع الدريول واذا خالتي شما تبي تسير ايانا اوكي ..
شما: ما اقدر يا بنيتي نحن متعودين كل جمعة نسير بيت الجيران ونتم لأذان الظهر.
بومبارك: وماشي سيرة بروحكم مع الدريول 
عقدت حياتها شمس .. و برطمت مرايم .. واخيرا نطق مبارك 
مبارك: انا بكرة فاضي ممكن اوديكن ..
مرايم: فديييييييييته اخويه انا ...
شمس: اذا فيها كلافة عليك ولد العم ما يحتاي نقدر نصبر كم يوم ..
مبارك: لا كلافة ولا شي .. وانا ما احب روحة السوق وخصوصا ويا الحريم.. وبنفس الوقت ما احب روحه الحريم للسوق بروحهم.. وعشانكن كسرتو خاطري تكرمت عليكم وبسوي فيكن جميل وبيوديكن و لكن بشررط ....
اشتغربت شمس: شو شرطك ولد عمي! ..
مبارك: ابـيييييكم تشترون لي على ذوقكم اي شي....
الجدة حصة: طالع هذا يبي رشوه بعد
مبارك: هههههههههههه .. هذا شرطي و إلا ما اوديكم ... شو قلتوا؟؟
مرايم تطالعة وهي رافعة حاجب واحد: أيا العيار ... كل شي بثمن ها 
شمس: تامر .. ما يغلى عليك الشيخ مبارك ..
مبارك: سمعي الرمسات العدلة .. مشكووووورة الشيخة ... يالله انا اترخص .. الحمد لله شبعت ... شي بخاطركم؟؟
الجميع : بس سلامتك 
ويوم الجمعة الصبح طلعتهم من البيت 
مبارك: شو هذا ...
مرايم: شو؟ شو شو هذا؟
مبارك: وين الغشوى ..
شمس: اي بس انا ما اتغشى!..
مبارك : ماشي سيرة عيل.. اول تتغشون وبعدين نروح ..
مريم: عّديها اليوم اخويه تكفى ..
غصب عنها ابتسمت شمس .. وعجبتها غيره مبارك عليهم.. واخذت الشيلة ولبستها كأنها غشوى 
شمس: شرايك ولد عمي الحينه ؟؟
مبارك: اي هذي الحريم السنعة .. يالله انتي بعد ريمو ..
مريم: ريمو بعد؟ .. امرنا لله حاظرين اخويه 
وراحوا السوق ووداهم مبارك.. وطولوا وايد لأن شمس ذوقها عالي ومو اي شي يعجبها.. وحتى مرايم نفس الشي.. ومبارك تملل لأنهم كل شوي يدخلون محل ويطلعون من محل وفي قلبه يقول.. وش لي انا قايل اوديهم لو مخلي ابوي يبتلش فيهم احسن لي اما صج الحريم ما ينراح معاهم السوق، احنا بالعكس ندخل محل محلين ناخذ اللي نبيه ونص ساعة مكملين اشغالنا كلها..
مرايم: انا اخذت كل شي ابيه ..وشو عنك انتي خلاص؟
شمس: هيه خلص .. بس باقي شي واحد بعد ..
مرايم : شو بعد؟
شمس: الهدية ما اخذنا شي لمبارك...
مريم: اي والله... طيب شو بناخذ له.. 
شمس: امممممم .. المحل اللي جنبنا للعطور ، شو رايك ناخذ له عطر ..
مريم: هي والله خوش اقتراح .. واخويه موته يتسبح بالعطور هههههههه
شمس: ههههههه .. اوكي يالله توكلنا 
وراحوا المحل و خذوا له عطر فاخر و ريحة فنانة ورجعوا البيت.. مبارك وصلهم وراح لربعه.. ومريم وشمس راحوا غرفتهم يرتبون اشيائهم ... واخذت مريم غرشة العطر بتوديها غرفة مبارك وقالت لها شمس انها بتسير وياها عشانها خاطرها تشوف غرفته .... غرفه مبارك مجابلة غرفه مريم بس يفصلها غرفة فطيم عنها بالنص ...
دخلوا الغرفة وكانت ولادية بكل ما فيها .. لونها ازرق فاتح . فيها نافذة تطل عالخارج.. فيها الكمبيوتر على طرف .. و السرير لونه ازرق غامج ... ومعلق على الجدار صور لاعبين ومنظر طبيعي .. وصورة عائلية ..
شمس: غرفه اخوج حلوة .. 
مريم: من ذوووووقج حبيبتي.. 
وحطت غرشة العطر على الكومودينو لأنه اول ما يجي بينام ويمكن ما يشوفه اذا حطته في مكان ثاني ..
شمس عينها تتجول في الغرفه : مرايم منو اللي في الصورة؟؟ ..
ابتسمت مريم ابتسامة حزينة: هذي الولد الصغير هو اخويه مبارك و اللي حاملها هذي انا .. وهذا ابوي و اللي ماسكة يده .. أمي ..
وبعدها طلعوا من الغرفه وراحو يرقدون شوي ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء العاشر °؛¤
مبارك ما رجع البيت إلا آخر الليل.. ولما انسدح على الشبرية شاف زجاجة العطر ..قام يقلب فيها ويتساءل منو يابها.. بعدين تذكر ان يمكن هذي من عند اختته وبنت عمه .. فتحها وعجبته الريحة من الخاطر.. ترشرش منها و نااام..
هالمرة مبارك تأخر في رقاده وما نش إلا اساعة 10... صحت مريم قبله واستغربت لما سألت البشكارة وقالت ان مبارك للحين ما وعى من الرقاد... راحت تدق عليه باب حجرته وهو لا حياة لمن تنادي ..
مريم: مباااااارك .. ليه للحين نايم؟؟ 
استيقظ مبارك من النوم متثاقل عندما سمع صوت دق الباب وفتح الباب وشاف مريم قدامه
مبارك: خير شو صاير موعيتني من صباح الله شتبين ؟..
مريم: شوو تخربط ..الحينه اساعة صارت 10 لمتى بترقد بعد.. واليوم ما سرت تسوي رياضة ولا شي 
مبارك: والله؟.. راحت عليه نومة .. لأني اصلا رجعت البيت متأخر ....... وبعدها تذكر ......
مبارك: او يمكن من العطر اظاهر حاطين لي فيه منّوم.. رشيت لي منه وتقولين شو اغمى عليّ!..
مريم: هههههههه اسم الله عليك .. هذا من حلاوته تخدرت ما قدرت على هالريحة الفنانة ..
مبارك: ههه كل شي يجوز .. طيب روحي خلي البشكارة تجهز لي الفطور على ما اغير ملابسي و اغسل وجهي إذا ما عليش امر ..
مريم: ان شااء الله .. راح اجهزه لك بنفسي تامرني أمر .. كم مبارك عندي انا 
مبارك: تسلميييييين الغلا والله
قربت الاجازة تخلص وبيبدأ دوام الكل عقب مدة بسيطة .. اللي بيروح الجامعة واللي بيسير المدرسة .
كانت رباب و شمس نازلين يركضون على الدري..
رباب: امايه الاجازة خلصت ماشي باقي عليها.. نبي تطلعونا شويه نستانس قبل صكة المدارس
شما:وانا شو بيدي .. سيري لأبوج او مبارك قولي لهم .. 
رباب: امي .. حتى بدرية وشمس كله في البيت ولا نطلعهم ولا شي .. مو عدلة بويهنا ترى 
شما: يأم السانين .. الحينه يجي ابوج وخبريه باللي في خاطرج ..
شمس: اذا علينا احنا خالتي ترى عادي و احنا مرتاحين معاكم جذي ..
مريم: يا ربي .. شموسة نحن نبي حجة عشااان يطلعونا .. شرايكم نسير البر 
فطيم: ايييي والله من زماااان ما رحنا ..
بدرية: انا عمري ما سرت البر .. يعني وناسة اذا رحنا؟؟..
مريم: هي حبيبتي بدور .. مرّة وناسة 
شمس: شوقتونا على السيرة .. يالله رباب اشتغلي عالموضوع . هههههههههه
رباب: اووووووكي .. المهم تدعموني كلكم عشان ما انحط في وجه المدفع و بعدين تخونوني
الكل : سيري و نحن من ورائك هههههههههههههه
وبدأت رباب حملة الاقناع لأبوها والشواب.. والعيوز يدتهم حصة شجعتهم ووقفت وياهم .. و حددو السيرة الاسبوع الجاي.. وقالو لقوم عمهم راشد يي معاهم ومريم قالت لخالتها سعاد وبنتها و كلهم وافقوا على الروحه ..
يوم الخميس الكل نش من الصبح.. اكيد من الوناسة وراهم سيرة بر وما تتكرر كل يوم.. الكل اجتمع في بيت ناصر بومبارك.. وروحوا.. فطيم ورباب وبدريه واحمد مع مبارك في سيارة.. وشما وسعاد (خالة مبارك ومريم) مع بومبارك لأنه ما طاع يخليهم يسيرون مع الدريول.. العم راشد ما سار وياهم ولكن راح ولده سيف وودا معاه امه وسارة وزينة.. والجد سالم والجدة حصة راحوا معاهم شمس ومريم وبنت خالتها الجازي.. 
وصلوا و دوروا لهم مكان زين للقعدة و فرشوا لهم .. 
الجدة حصة: يالله عيني شما خلونا نقوم نطبخ الغدى
شما: امرج عموه .. بس يبي لنا نخلي البنات يجمعون الحطب عشان النار 
مريم: بنقوم الحين .. يالله بنات قومن 
شمس كانت مستغربة لأنها اول مرة تسير البر: وين نقوم؟
الجازي: ههههه قومي معانا وانحن نعلمج 
وقامن البنات كلهن يدورون الحطب الصغار عشان يشعلون فيه النار للطباخ.. وكانن فرحانين وحتى تسابقوا منهي فيهم تجمع اكبر كمية.. 
الشباب كانو متواعدين مع ربعهم ان يسيرون هم بعد .. وتلاقوا معاهم هناك وراحوا عندهم.. هم قاعدين بعيد شوي عن مكان العيلة عشان ياخذون راحتهم..
تغدو و كان الغدى فنان .. طبعا كل الحريم شاركوا في اعداده و طلع ولا احلى ...
الجازي: اما الطبخة اليوم روووعة تسلم يدينكم
مريم: هيه والله .. يبي لنا نتعلم خيبة ما نعرف نسوي شي ..
شمس: انا اعرف شويه خفايف .. يعني حلاوة و معجنات 
الجدة حصة: خيبة .. هذا انتو بنات هالزمن وش تعرفون تسوون .. الله يرحم حريم اول يوم احنا كبركم فاتحين بيوت وعيالنا طولنا 
سعاد: الدنيا تغيرت الحين يام ناصر .. وين حريم اول ببنات هالزمن
الجازي: شمس شنو راح تدرسين بالجامعة
شمس: كمبيوتر ان شاء الله
الجازي: والله؟ انا بعد يعني بتكونين وياي 
شمس: هيه ..صدفة سعيدة طمنتيني على الأقل اعرف وحدة بتكون معاي 
مريم: الله حلوووو.. بتكونون جميع .. وانا لحالي .. و برطمت
الجازي: بكرة تتعرفين على بنات معاج .. و بعدين بنكون مع بعض بالجامعة وبنشوف بعض في البريكات و الكافتيريا تجمعنا 
الجازي: هههههههه هيه لأن مريم اكيد بتكون 24 ساعة بالكفتيريا
مريم: يا كرهج ... شايفتني امتن عنج
الجازي: ههههههه ما قلت شي انزين انا الحين ههههه
شمس: ههه.. خلاص بنااات اخذو بريك .. فاصل اعلاني و راجعين ههههههه
مريم: ههههههه 
وانتبهوا للشباب وكانوا يسوون ريس ويتسابقون منهو يفوز فيهم.. سيف كان فنان كل مرة يفوز عليهم.. سريع و يسوي حركات و يخمس من الزززين.. البنات كانو يطالعونهم ويشجعون من بعيد.. 
مرة وحدة شافوا سيااارة تطير في الهوا.. وتنقلب.. الكل وقف قلبه وقاموا يصارخون.. السيارة مو عارفين منو اللي داخلها ....الشباب نزلوا من سياراتهم وراحو يشوفون شصار عليهم.. اللي كان في السيارة (أحمد اخو مبارك واللي يسوق علي رفيجه).. طلعوهم الشباب وهم يسبحون دم واتصلوا للاسعاف يشلهم...!

----------


## لحن الخلود

لهاي الدرجة الرواية موب حلوة اشوف محدى يرد 
بس المشاهدت ماشاء الله 
 ليش طيب
ابي اعرف اجاني الفضول

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

لا حبيبتي لحن الخلود
رواية حلووووة مررررة 
واتمنى تكمليها علشاني لو ماأستاهل :wink: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ننتظر التكملة ... :embarrest: 
يسلمووووووووووووووو :bigsmile:

----------


## لحن الخلود

> لا حبيبتي لحن الخلود
> رواية حلووووة مررررة 
> واتمنى تكمليها علشاني لو ماأستاهل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ننتظر التكملة ...
> يسلمووووووووووووووو



لا ولو الا انتي
من اجل عين تكرم الف عين 
مشكورة دنيا الاحلام على المرور والتشجيع

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الحادي عشر °؛¤
في مستشفى توام الكل كان هب في حالة.. وقاعدين على اعصابهم وحتى الحريم وياهم لأنهم ماطاعو يسيرون البيت وسارو معاهم المستشفى عشان يتطمنون على العيال.. أحمد كانت حالته خطيرة لأنه ماكان حاط حزام.. وعلي صادته ضربه قويه على الراس افتحت راسه وانكسرت يده وتعورت ريله.. شما كان تصيح من الخاطر وقلبها معورها على ولدها أحمد وقاعدة وتتفداه ومريم قاعدة جنبها وتواسيها.. ووصل بو عبدالرحمن (بوعلي) وحرمته وسمية (أم علي) من سمعت بالخبر طيران للمستشفى والكل قاعد على اعصابه.
طلعوا لهم الدكاترة اخيرا وهم دكتور مصري واثنين دكاترة مواطنين متتدربين ووقفوهم يسألونهم..
بوعبدالرحمن: ها دكتور طمنا على صحتهم 
الدكتور المصري: الحمد لله عدت على خير وان شاء الله راح يقومو بالسلامة 
بومبارك: طيب دكتور ما شي خطر عليهم .. خصوصا الصغير دكتور طمنا ؟؟
الدكتور المصري: الصغير اصابته اكتر من الكبير لكن احنا عملنا جهودنا وبأمر ربنا انقذناه.. اصل صاده ارتجاج بالمخ والحمد لله ان النزيف ما كنش داخلي.. بس وشه تطاير عليه زجاج العربيه وتشوه شويه ويمكن يحتاج عملية تجميل بسيطة وربنا يقومه لكم بالسلامة 
مبارك:لا حول ولا قوةإلا بالله .. دكتور و الكبير طمنا عليه دخيلك 
الدكتور : ولله الحمد حالته كويسه دلوقتي .. اللي ساعده انه كان حاط حزام الأمان وخفف من شدة الصدمة.. يعني فيه كسر في ايديه ورجل متعورة وجرح في الراس بس مش كبير اوي وربنا نجاه ..
الكل انصدم من كلام الدكتور ولكن الحمد لله على كل حال وانهم على قيد الحياة .. شما كانت من صدمتها بكلام الدكتور اغمى عليها شوية والتموا عليها الممرضات.. ونقلوها ترتاح في غرفه.
شما: يمه ولدي ودوني اشوفه .. ولدي احمد يمه وينك.. (وتمت تصيح) 
مريم والبنات كانو يشوفون حاله شما و يبجون معاها وشمس كانت تحاول تهديهم شوي و مريم تحاول قد ما تقدر تمسك اعصابها عسب وحدة تكون منهم قوية شويه ..
مريم: اذكري الله يأم احمد .. ادعلي له و اقري قرآن واتركيه لربج يعافيه ان شاء الله 
شما: هذا ولدي يا مريم .. هذا العزيز الغالي او اولادي .. متشوه و متكسر نظر عيني (وكملت بجي(
شمس: اذكري الله و احمديه يأم احمد و ان شاء الله ما عليه شر و ربج يحفظه 
رباب تمت تصيح وراحت احظنت امها و تبعتها فطيم و عم الحزن و البكاء الغرفة 
الرجاجيل كانوا برا في الممر 
بومبارك: كنا نتمنى نتعرف في ظرف احسن من هالظرف يابوعبدالرحمن
بوعبدالرحمن: هيه والله .. الحمد لله على كل حال و الحمد لله على سلامتهم
مبارك: يبه الحينه بينقلونهم العناية المركزة ونقدر ندخل عليهم نشوفهم بس واحد واحد لأن مو مسموح و هم ما بيوتعون إلا باجر الظهر ..
بومبارك: برايك .. شل الحريم ونرجعهم البيت وباجر ان شاء الله نحن عندهم نطمن عليهم 
بوعبدالرحمن: محمد اخذ امك وودها البيت انا بتريا شويه هني و بعدين بروح مشوار
محمد: ان شاء الله بويه
في هالوقت وسمية كانت تتطمن على ولدها من بعيد لأن مو مسموح الزيارة وهو في العناية المشددة .. و بعدها راحت تتطمن على شما و تسأل عنها ... شما طلعت من المستشفى ولكن الزمها الدكتور بالراحة لأن مو زين عشان الضغط يرتفع عندها ... 
عقب اسبوع طلع علي من الستشفى و لكن احمد طول بعد كم يوم و كانو قوم علي يزورونهم ويتطمنون عليهم على طول ...
شما ومرايم كانو يتناوبون في روحة المستشفى لأحمد عشان ما يظل بروحه وتتزهب الفواله للي يزورونه.. ماحد كان يرقد مع احمد بالمستشفى لأنه ما يرضى و على قولته هو ريال هب ياهل .
وصلو قوم بومبارك المستشفى المغرب .. 
شما اول ما دخلت لوت على ولدها : فدييييييته ولديه الغالي شحالك اليوم يمه ؟؟
أحمد : الحمد لله امييي.. بس عاد ذبحتيني جان ما مت من الحادث بموت من حظنج لي ههههههههه
شما: اسكت اسكت عن هالرمسة فال الله ولا فالك .. يسلمك ربي و يحفظك 
احمد : هههههههه) ..وقال بدلال).. يمه بخريني من العين هذا اكيد حسدوني على جمالي وشوهو ويهي 
شما: اسم الله عليك من العين يا نظر عيني 
احمد: نظر عينيج عاد .. بروحج نظرج ضعيف و يبي لج نظارة هههههههههههههه
شما: هههههه خسك الله .. فديته انا اللي دمه خفيف 
رباب: اظاهر اني لازم امرض جي حالي حالك عشان يدللوني هالدلال ... احمدو قوم بقعد مكانك 
احمد: هههههههه اوكي يالله .. تبادلين ؟.. (وقام بيقوم من مكانه(
شما: شووووووو تسوي انته .. ايلس مكانك اهو .. وانتي قعدي مكانج وعن هالرمسة الماسخة
مرايم: هههههه عندها حق ربيّب حتى انا اغاااار... ما في حد ما يبي يتدلل جي .. 
أحمد: مو قلت لج يمه يعطوني عين .. ولا حد غيركم قعدني هالقعدة 
شما: وا بويه عليكم .. شو شايفيني مسويه للولد انا زود عنكم .. اسم الله عليكم كلكم من هالسيرة 
ويدق باب الغرفة و تطل منه ام عبدالرحمن و تدخل 
ام عبدالرحمن: مرحبا الساع شحالكم و شحال احمد ولديه ..؟ (وتوايهو)
شما: الحمد لله يأم عبدالرحمن بخير يسرج الحال .. شحال علي ان شاء الله طاب؟
ام عبدالرحمن: الحمد لله قريب بيفجون له الجبس عن ايده وشوي يعري من ريوله و لكنه احسن من قبل
شما: الحمد لله ان سلمهم من الشر 
ام عبدالرحمن و تناظر البنات : شحاكلم بنات عساكم طيبين ؟
مرايم: بخير و نعمة انتي شحالج عموه وشحال عربانكم 
ام عبدالرحمن: الحمد لله يابنتي ربي يسلمج ... منهم البنات اللي معكم 
شما: هذيلا شمس الكبيرة و الصغيرة بدرية عيال فهد اخو بومبارك .. وهذيلا بناتي رباب وفطيم 
ام عبدالرحمن: ربي يخليهم ان شاء الله .. وش حال ابوج يمه عساه طاب؟
شمس: الحمد لله خالتي صار احسن و ان شاء الله كم شهر ويرد سالم معافى
ام عبدالرحمن: الله يرده لكم بالسلامة .. اقول شما و لدي عبدالرحمن ومحمد معاي ويبون يسلمون على أحمد و يطمنون على صحته 
شما: حياهم الله خليهم يتفضلون 
مريم و شمس و البنات راحوا شوي و جلسوا بعيد عند الزاوية عن سرير اخوهم لأن الغرفه خاصة ووسيعة .. دخلوا الشباب و سلموا على شما و الموجودين وتحمدوا لها بالسلامة.. وتفاولوا و سولفو شوي مع احمد .. كان واضح ان بنات جالسين بعيد بس طبعا الشباب ما رفعوا روسهم يطالعونهم .. و لكن وهم طالعين من الغرفة لمح محمد مرايم وتبسم غصب عنه وهو منزل راسه .. مريم نفس الشي ما طالعته بس لمحته شوي وتذكرت ان هذا هو اللي شافته على البحر و سلم عليه مبارك اخوها و هو نفسه كان معاهم في البر.. استغربت مريم من نفسها .. طيب و إذا كان انا ليه جالسه اتذكره.. ولما لاحظت ابتسامته وهو منزل راسه حسّت بألم في بطنها !!..

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثاني عشر °؛¤
ترخص أحمد من المستشفى .. ووجهه شويه متشوه من الزجاج المتكسر من الحادث و لكنهم سووا له 3 عمليات تجميل لحد ما رجع وجهه تقريبا مثل ماكان... الحمد لله صحته تحسنت وايد .
البنات وكلهم كانوا متجمعين بالصالة و معاهم احمد مجابل التلفزيون و بيده الريموت كونترول ويبدل في القنوات..
شما: يمه بعد شوي عن التلفزيون هب زين حق الحين ..
أحمد: عادي يمه انا متعود جذي و بعدين ابي استمتع شويه بالتلفزيون قبل المدارس بعدين ما شي وقت له...
رباب: انزين غير هالقناة و ودها لنا ارتينز الحينه بيحطون فلم اجنبي عجيييييييب..
أحمد: حبيبتي ربوبة فارجي بويهج و خليني اتابع على راحتي 
رباب: يمــه شوفيه انا وبدرية انتريا هالفلم من اسبوع ..
شما: حمود خلهم يمه يشوفونه انت ما قاعد تطالع شي معين إلا تفرر بالقنوات بس ...
بدريه: صج والله حمود تكفى خلينا نطالع ..
شمس طالعت اختها بنظرة حاده عشان تسكت :بدور ..
مريم: اشفيج انتي عالبنت خليها تاخذ راحتها ..
شمس: آنا ما ابيها تتدخل بينهم.. وبعدين احمد توه طالع من المستشفى خلوه شويه على راحته 
أحمد: يسلمووو بنت العم .. لكن صدقهم انا ما قاعد اطالع شي محدد.. ان جان على ربابة ما اطاوعها بس عشان بدور من عيووووني ..
الكل تفاجأ من رمسة احمد وما علقوا وقالو عادي هم شراة الخوان.. وحتى احمد ندم انه قال هالرمسة .. 
بدري: تسلم ولد عمي .. مشكووور ادري بس تبي تغيض ربابي 
احمد: هههههه .. هيه اجل من زينج تصدقين عمرج انتي بعد هههههههههه
وتضاحكوا كلهم و تابعوا التلفزيون 
قربت الأجازة تخلص ماشي اسبوع وبيسيرون الجامعة وبيبدأ الدوام و التعب من يديد.. وبدأ دوام المدراس قبل الجامعات .. 
اول يوم للبنات في الجامعة شلهم مبارك ووداهم وكان يوم شاق بالنسبة لهم ... 
شمس صارت مع الجازي في اغلب الاقات والمحاظرات و صارو ربع بسرعة واخذوا على بعض.. 
مرايم حاطة بالها من البداية عالمذاكرة اول بأول لأن التخصص ما طلع سهل ويبي له تركيز ومتابعة ..
المغرب مرايم جالسة بالصالة و معاها كتبها ... شافها مبارك و راح لها سلم عليها و قعد يمها ..
مبارك: هلا و الله بالدافورة شهالعفسة و الكتب و القاموس و الترجمان و هالاوراق ؟؟!!
مريم و مبرطمة: شسوي طلع هب سهل و إذا ما اذاكر اول بأول و اتابع كل شي مع الاساتذة ما الحق ..
مبارك: خبري بج حالج حال الانكليز بلبل على قولة يدوه
مريم: هذاك اول في المدرسة او اذا اتكلم مع الهنود هب جي ..
مبارك: زين تبين مساعدة او شي ..
مريم: فديت الاخوان اللي مثلك انا .. هي عندي هذي قصة و ابي ترجمتها كلها وماذا يقصد الكاتب و شنو ..
سكتها مبارك: بس بس يبا ..
اخذ الكتاب وقام يقرا منه وقال: سمعيني يا اختي انا انصحج انج تغيرين هالتخصص و تدرسين فرنسي لأن ثقافتي فرنسية او اقول لج تدرسين هندي ونخلي كومار يترجم لج اللي تبين.. ههههههههههه
مريم: اتطنز علي حضرتك .. قم بس قم .
مبارك: هههاها.. ما اتطنز بس انتي تدرين ان لغتي الفرنسية اقوى من الانكليزي في المدرسة.. لكن عندي لج حل بس شتعطيني اول ..
مريم: ما بعطيك شي تبي تساعدني ببلاش او مشكور.. يعني ما اهون عليك تشوفني بهالحالة وبيدك شي و ما تساعدني 
مبارك: افا يالريم .. زين انتي عطيني القصة و الاسئلة اللي تبينها و اراويج شغل اخوج ..
مريم بانفعال و فرح: صج صج .. زين شلون ؟ بتعطيها احد يترجمها يعني ..
مبارك: هي نعم .. بعطيها محمد اخو علي رفيجي يترجمها لج .. تخصصه انكليزي وسنة وبيتخرج و دافور ازود عنج بعد ..
مريم احست بشعور غريب و كأنها تريد ولا تريد 
مريم: طيب يمكن يكون تعب عليه او ما يقدر او شي .. خبرك الجامعة 
مبارك: انا بسأله اول و بقول له.. و إذا ما يقدر بيقول لي وانا ما بلزم عليه و لكني اعرفه ما بيقصر .
مريم: على راحتك .. انت اللي قلت .. بس عاد ابيهم ضروري هاليومين 
مبارك: اتشرط بعد .. صج ما ينعطون ويه .. والله .....
ضحكت مريم و قام مبارك و طلع من البيت .. و جلست مريم لوحدها في الصالة مع الكتب سرحانه في اللا شي.. و انتبهت للكتاب اللي بيدينها و ان عليه شخابيط و رسوم و كتابات كثيرة واخذت تحاول مسحها ليكون الكتاب نظيف حين يأخذه *محمد* .. قالت اسمه بصعوبة وآلمتها معدتها ... واخذت تخاطب نفسها .. شفيج يا مرايم ليش كل هذا.. وسرعان ما انغمست مع الكتب مرة اخرى .

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثالث عشر °؛¤
في القهوة اللي تعودو الشباب يتجمعون فيها .. كانو قاعدين كلهم لمة شباب و يسولفون عن فلان و علان .. " ترى حتى الشباب بعد يعقرون و يهذرون اكثر من البنات" .. 
مروان: اقول شباب إلا وين مبارك ما نشوفه وايد .. 
مروان شاب طايش 'ومغازلجي' و مبارك ما يحب صحبته وايد ..
رد عليه علي :بعد تدري الجامعة و مشاغلها بس اليوم الخميس و هو قال لي بيينا...
مبارك: السلااام عليكم
الجميع : وعليكم السلاااام
اسامة: صج انك ولد حلال 
مبارك: ايالخام يعني كان عندك شك ..
اسامة: افا ينقطع الساني ... بس كنا في طاريك تونا 
مبارك: وانا اقول اذوني تطن اثاريكم تتكلمون علي 
علي: بالخير .. مروان كان يسأل عنك بس يقول ما يجوفك وايد تجينا هنا ...
مبارك: تسلم على سؤالك .. بس خبرك ما شي وقت للقهاوي نجي من الجامعة تعباننين نرتاح شوي المغرب و الليل قصير و ما شي وقت للهياتة.. 
مروان: المهم شعلومك الحبيب ...
مبارك: بخير و نعمة ... انت شخبارك
مروان: فووق النخل فووق 
محمد: اكيد من سواد وجهك ..
مروان: عن الغلط الحينه انا شقلت .
علي: صلوا عالنبي شباب ما صار شي 
محمد: انا آسف 
مروان: ما يحتاج يالحبيب . انا اترخص مواعد صاحبي و تأخرت عليه 
الكل : في امان الله 
اسامة: شفيك محمد امسك لسانك شوي عاد ..
محمد: ما قدرت .. استغفر الله 
مبارك: ليش بوجسوم شصاير بعد ؟..
محمد: شقول..الله يستر علينا بس .. من شوية بس متصلة عليه وحدة اظاهر بعد يديدة وقام ابتعد شوية يكلمها بالتلفون وخذ عاد من تبّوس و الكلام المايع ..
مبارك: استغفرك يا ربي .. هذا ما بيتوب إلا ليما يتزوج.. هو شلون يرضى على بنات الناس .. لو كانت وحدة من خواته بيرضى عليها !..
علي: لو كانت وحدة من خواته كان ذبحها ... تدري انه حاكم على خواته كلهم يتغشون حتى عن قرايبهم ..
اسامه: وانت شدراك 
علي: ولد عمه رفيجي ..و معانا بالجامعة.. لو تشوفه تقول انهم اخوان و لكن سبحان الله الاخلاق غير بالمرة ..
مبارك: هيه والله..ولد عمه انسان ما في مثله يكفي بس اسمه ..
محمد: ليش شنو اسمه ؟؟
مبارك: اسمه مبارك على اسمي بعد شنو .... هههههههه
وضحك الجميع .... و على جنب كلم مبارك محمد 
مبارك: اقول بوجسوم .. طالبنك طلب 
محمد: تم يالغالي آمر ..
مبارك: تسلم وما يامر عليك عدو .. بس اختي .. تدرس ادب انكليزي مثلك يعني .. وعندها اشياء واسألة هب فاهمتها و تقول صعبه عليها ...
محمد: ما طلبت شي .. انت قول لي شنو تبي وانا حاضر لك ولها ... 
مبارك: ما تقصر .. و ان شاء الله باجر اعطيك الاوراق وكل شي ..
واكمل الشباب سهرتهم 
بعد منتصف الليل كان الفيلم توه منتهي و قامو البنات ينامون ...دخل مبارك و كانت مريم تصعد الدري ووقفت لما سمعت صوت الباب وكان مبارك ... 
مبارك: هلا و الله الريم ليش للحين ما رقدتي 
مريم: كاني كنت رايحة ... تامر على شي 
مبارك: هي ابيج تجهزين لي الاوراق ومادري شو اللي قلتي هب فاهتهم و الاسئلة .. بكرة راح اعطيهم صاحبي .. قلت له وعرض خدماته .. 
مريم: ان شاااء الله الشيخ مبارك .. تسلم ومشكور .. بكرة الصبح بيكونون جاهزين
مبارك: تصبحين على عقل انكليزي 
مريم: تصبح على لاب توب هندي خخخخخخخخخ
في صباح اليوم الثاني استيقظ مبارك مبكرا كعادته و لقى اخته مرايم مزهبة كتبها و الاوراق وحاطتهم في كيس انيق بناتي ..
الظهر تلاقى مبارك مع محمد وعطاه وقال له اهي شنو تبي واي صفحة و شنو الاسئلة و كل شي .. 
آخرالليل دخل محمد غرفته تعبان وميت نوم .. تمدد على السرير و هو فارد أياديه و ريوله عالسرير وطالع بالسقف وغمض عينه .. فجأة طار النوم من عينه و كأن تذكر شي مهم و قام من السرير.. راح و فتح الخزانة و طلع منه الكيس اللي اعطاه اياه مبارك ... 
شاف فيه كتاب سنة اولى انكليزي ومعاه ورقة وفيها اسئلة عن الدرس وفيها رقم القصة.. وبخط حلو مكتوب على الورقة من فوق ((رقم صفحة القصة 84 ..مع الشكر )) ...
مباشرة راح لصفحة الكتاب و كانت عبارة عن قصة تذكرها اول ما قرا عنوانها ولكنه قراها عشان يسترجع ذاكرته و يشرحها على اصولها ... جاوب على الاسئلة وكل المطلوب وعقب ما انتهى سكر الكتاب ولكن لفت نطره المكتوب على صفحته الاولى اسمها.. مريم ناصر السالم ... يعني اسمها مريم .. يا حلوه هالاسم.. وحمل الكتاب في يده وراح على السرير و غمض عيونه وغطى وجهه بالكتاب.. وقال اااه يا محلا هالريحة .. طلع ريحة الكتاب عطر حلو مرّة و اخذ يشمه مرة اثنين و ثلاث لحد ما نام و ما صحى إلا الصبح على صوت المنبه ...
(اصبحنى و اصبح الملك لله) .. هذا اول ما نطق به محمد اول ما صحى من النوم .. وقام غسل وجهه وتيدد و صلى صلاة الصبح و استعد لروحة الجامعة ... و اليوم سبت و الدوام ثقيل و الواحد ما شبع نوم ..
مر محمد على علي في الجامعة وهو كان قصده مبارك بهالروحة ....
علي : هلا و الله بأخوي .. حيا الله هالطلة 
محمد: هلا بيك .. شالترحيب ادري استاهل اكثر من جي بس شوي شوي علي 
مبارك: هههههههه صجه مو كل يوم انت زايرنا
محمد: جزاتي يعني .. اليوم اسامة رد مبجر و خلاني لروحي قلت امركم و اذا مخلصين نرجع سوا او انتحوط في مكان او شي ما شيات .. 
علي : ااييي و انا اقول االاخو زايرنا .. اثاريك جاي تتلزق فينا ليش ما معاك احد 
محمد: الشره هب عليك .. الشره علي اللي رازك و مفتكر فيك عسب اسلم عليك 
مبارك: افاااا كل شي و لا زعل بوجسوم عاد .. اذا ما تشيلك الجامعة بكبرها نشيلك بعيونا 
محمد: تسسسسسلم لي والله .. تعلم من رفيجك شوي عاد 
علي : هههههههه اصلا رفيجي متعلم مني ..
مبارك: أيواا ولكن عاد الطالب اللي تفوق على معلمه ههه
محمد: ههههههههههااااااي
علي: انزين يعني الحين قلبتوا علي ما عليه اردها لكم ..
محمد: خوك مبارك ترى جهزت اللي طلبته مني و معاي الحين بالسيارة .. 
مبارك: ما شاء الله بهالسرعة ليش عبلت على عمرك هي هب مستعجلة عليهم .. 
علي : شو هذا .. وشو السالفة ؟؟ 
محمد: ما شي سالفة .. (ووجه الكلام لمبارك) ..هو مو صعب و لأني اخذت هالمقرر من قبل و الدرس حلو فما اخذ مني وقت وايد خلصته البارح.. 
مبارك: تسلم ومشكور وما قصرت يالغالي 
...
ترى ماذا سيحدث بعد ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الرابع عشر °؛¤
في البيت مبارك شاف مريم و اعطاها الاوراق 
مريم تشوف الكتاب و تتمعن في الكلام المكتوب.. والشرح الفنان .. و الخط الروعة.. 
ظلّت ذاك اليوم كله تذاكر الدرس و تحفظ كلماته وتتمعن باسلوبه .. اسلوب عجيب سحري سهل فهمه وسهل ثباته وحفظه بالمخ ... حست بمتعه وهي تقرا مرة و اثنين و ثلاث ...
ثاني يوم في الجامعة ... مريم كانت اول من وصل للمحاظرة بكل حماس.. وسألتهم الدكتورة إذا كانوا حظروا للدرس او قروه على الأقل.. بعضهم قال انه ما فهم منها شي وعرفوا المغزى .. واللي قال صعب .. و اللي قالت و اللي قالت ........
مريم طبعااا قالت ان الدرس حلو و سهل >>> كأن مب اهي اللي كانت محتاسة قبل ومب عارفة شي لهالدرس ... و اثناء الدرس والدكتورة تسأل مريم كانت اهي اكثر تفاعلا معاها وتجاوبها على اغلب الاسئلة اللي تسألها و الدكتورة كانت معجبة جدا بأجابات مرايم وحبتها من الخاطر .. وحتى انها شكّت فيها و سألتها ...
دكتورة نوال: والله اجاباتك حلوة و تدل على ذكاء يا مريم .!! قولي لي مريم انتي متأكدة انك ما حظرتي معاي هذا الدرس في سكشن ثاني ؟؟ قولي الصراحة صدقيني حتى لو حظرتي معاي وركز الدرس في مخج لهالدرجة انا بكون سعيدة Realy.. 
مريم: لا و الله دكتورة بس انا كنت هب فاهمة الدرس من البداية لما قلتي لنا نقراه بالبيت فطلبت المساعدة من شخص كان دارس هالمقرر من قبل وساعدني على فهمه و استيعاب الاشياء اللي كانت مبهمة بالنسبة لي ..
دكتورة نوال: Now I understand … و اظاهر انه كان طالب شاطر ومتميز بعد (وغمزت لها بعينها .!!!!(
مريم ابتسمت وما علقت و الدكتورة واصلت شرحها و كانت مريم بغاية البهجة و السرور
الظهر رجعت مريم من الجامعة مستانسة و فرحانة و شاقه الحلج لأن يومها كان كله حلو.. بدلت ملابسها و راحت لشمس غرفتها.. لأن شمس الحينه صار عندها غرفه منفصلة لحالها اهي وبدرية مع بعض.. شمس كانت جالسة عالكمبيوتر وفاجة المسنجر .. دخلت عليها مريم و سلمت و جلست على السرير فقامت شمس من المسنجر و قعدت يم مرايم ....
مريم: شلوووووونج شموس وحشتيني 
شمس : هههههه.. لحقت اوحشج .. شكلج مستانسة مرّة 
مريم: هييه يومي كله حلو من بدايته 
شمس: عسااااه دوم ياااااا رب
مريم: تسلمين الغالية .. اقول شموس ان شاء الله مو معطلتج انا 
شمس: لا ابد انا فاضية حتى المسنجر ما فيه احد اون لاين ..
مريم: اقول شموس سولفي لي عنج في المدرسة و عن رفيجاتج 
شمس: انا خبرج يعني كنت من المتوفقين بالمدرسة و مدرساتي حبابات .. طبعا بعضهم هب كلهم.. عندي رفيجات وايد لكن اكثر وحدة رفيجتي شيخة الحين صار لنا 6 سنوات و احان ربع.. حتى اخوها يلعب قدم في المنتخب ... نادر الجواد .. اكيد تعرفينه 
مريم: هيييييه اعرفه هداااااافنا هذا .. و الله شي خليها اجل تييب لي توقيعه هههههه
شمس: افا عليج تااااامريج ما يغلى عليج وانا امووون عليهم ..
مريم: تسلمين الغلا ... و الحين بالجامعة شنو اخبارج ويا الدراسة 
شمس: تمام عاال العال .. الحينه الجازي هي اقرب وحدة لي من زميلاتنا 
مريم: حبيبتي الجازي والله شلونها وحشتني القاطعة لا تسوي لي حتى ميس كول 
شمس: ههههههه اعذريها التخصص هب سهل و هي ما شاء الله تحب المذاكرة اول بأول 
قطع حديثهم جوال شمس .. واصلتها رسالة ... بعد ما قرتها ابتسمت و توردت خدودها 
مريم: هااا شموس من عند منو المسج؟
شمس: الطيب عند طاريه .. هذي رفيجتي شووخ
مريم: يا حلوها والله ... زين عيل انا استأذن بروح ارتاح لي شوية و اذا اتصلتي لها سلمي لي عليها .. واذا شفتي الجازي قولي ليها تحت علينا ولو بمسج يالله باااااي ....
شمس : ههههه يوصل باي 
عالشعا كانوا مجتمعين كلهم حول المائدة .. 
مريم: مباااااارك حبيبي اشكر لي صاحبك واااايد على الشرح الفنان
مبارك: انا شكرته من زمان و خلص 
مريم: لا اشكره شكرر خاص و قول له ان دكتورتنا تقول له انه طالب متميز 
مبارك: ليش هي وش عرفها فيه؟
مريم: هي سألتني لما تفاجأت من شطارتي طبعا بفضل الشرح اللي عطاني اياه رفيجك فقلت لها اني حصلت مساعدة في الشرح و مدحت فيه 
مبارك: زين يوصل .. سكتي شوية خليني اتعشى لا 
بومبارك: انتي شفيج ؟؟ من رحتي الجامعة و اشوفج كله تهذرين و بس عمال على بطال ؟؟
مريم:  ! ..Oh dadالحينة انا شقايلة .. خلص سكتنا 
وحطت يدها على فمها لطريقة تضحك 
كلهم تناقعوا عليها من الضحك
مبارك: اقول شمس شخبارج ويا الدراسة ؟
شمس: الحمد لله تمام
مبارك: ترى اذا محتاجة شي لا يردج إلا السانج تراني حاظر لأي شي هب فاهمته
شمس: ما تقصر يا ولد العم رايتك بيضة 
في الجامعة ثاني يوم كانت الجازي و شمس و مجموعة بنات جالسين في ا لكفتيريا و ياكلون ويسولفون .. و كانت الجازي تسأل شمس عن كم شغلة في الدرس هب فاهمتهم.. قالت شمس ان ما تعرفه .. 
شمس: مب مشكلة اذا ما عرفنا نسويه بنقول لمبارك يراوينا شلون وهو ما بيقصر 
فجاة تغير وجه الجازي و لمعت عيونها و شمس لاحظت عليها هالشي و سألتها إذا فيها شي لكنها ردت ان معدتها توجعها شوية ...!
بدرية تصاااااارخ و تنااادي و هي نازلة من الدري حتى انها من سرعتها بغت تطيح .. وكانت تنااادي عمي.. ابوووووي ... وييييييييينكم .....
الكل سمع صوتها و طلعوا كلهم يستفسرون ...
شما: خير يمه اسم الله عليج شصاير؟؟
بدرية: ابويه.. بسرعة يالله نروح ... (وكانت تننفس بسررررعة)
شمس: اشفيج شتقولين.. اخذي نفس سكتي شوية و بعدين قولي شصاير
بدرية: عمي سعد اتصل معاه ابووووي!! يقولون وصلوا المطار و يوبن احد يروح ياخذهم ...
شمس: بدووور من صج تتكلمين ؟؟؟
الجد سالم: يالله ناصر نروح لهم بسررعة بووي
وطيرااان راح مبارك بسيارته معاه احمد و بومبارك في سيارته مع يدهم و راحوا المطار و كان استقبال حار تخللته دموع الفرح والمحبة و الاشتياق لطول الغياب ... وبعد ان ذهبوا الى البيت كان لقاء مؤثر بين فهد و بناته ... 
فهد (بوبدر) كان على عكازات بس حالته تحسنت وايد و باقي له علاج طبيعي يقدر يكمله بالبلاد وبعضه يسويه بالبيت و يتحسن ويرجع مثل قبل... سعد عمهم الاصغير و آخر العنقود كان انسان مرح جدا وحباب لآخر درجة .. بالرغم من انه عاش سنوات وايد متغرب في المانيا للدراسة و لكنه لازال متمسك بتقالي بلده ... وسيم تقاسيمه خليجية و هيئته غربية ... عالمغرب البيت كان مليان وراشد اخوهم و عياله و الأهل القراب و البعاد و الجيران كلهم بالبيت وكانت ليلة حلوة .....
...
يا ترى هل رجوع سعد الى البلاد راح يغير من سير الاحداث؟؟
فهد هل بياخذ بناته و بيرجعون لبيتهم؟؟
يا ترى شنو قصة المسج اللي وصل لشمس من رفيجتها ؟؟ هل هي مسج عادية او ؟؟
مريم و محمد بتصير بينهم تطورات؟؟

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

تسلمي لحونة 
راح اقرا الأجزاء على طول
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الخامس عشر °؛¤
بالليل.. في غرفة فهد اللي تجهزت له بالبيت تحت لأن ما يقدر يصعد الدري .. ابوهم قاعد معاهم و يسألهم عن اخبارهم واحوالهم ... 
فهد بو بدر صحيح ان الله ما رزقه ببدر لكن عنده بناته بالدنيا كلها ... ويخاف عليهم حتى من نسمة الهوا..
فهد: حبيباتي وحشتوني مرّة 
بدرية و تبوس ابوها: ربنا لا يحرمنا منك يالغالي و الحمد لله على رجعتك لنا بالسلامة 
فهد: يسلمش ربي الغلا ... اقول بدور مو كأن حلويتي 
بدرية: مو يوم يومي قمر اكيد طالعة على امي
فهد ابتسم ابتسامة حزينة لمحتها شمس: تسلمين شبيهة الغالية الله يرحمها 
بدرية تلومت على نفسها و حتى طفرت الدمعة من عينها و لمها ابوها ومسح على راسها 
فهد: بوي بدور عسى عيني ما تبجيج .. انا قلت لكم ما ابي اشوف الدموع في عينج إلا لما تكون دموع الفرح وانا ابوكم ..( و التفت لشمس اللي كانت منزلة راسها (
فهد: شموس حبيتي علامج ساكتة و منزلة راسج ؟؟ 
شمس: ولا شي يبه بس تذكرت الغالية ... 
فهد : اطلب لها الرحمة يا بنتي و لا تنسوها من قراءة القرآن 
شمس: هذا اكيد يا يبه.. (وخنقتها العبرة وقامت احضنت ابوها.. الدموع في عيونها وهي تكلم ابوها).. يبا لا تتركنا ما نقدر نعيش من دونك ... يبه وحشتنا مررّة ... يبه امي راحت وما بترجع.. يبه امي راحت انت لا تروح خليك معانا .. يبه حتى لو بتسافر خذنا معاك (وكملت بكاءها) 
فهد: الله لا يخليني منكم ... بس عاد انا رجعت لكم الحين ما راح يفرقنا شي ان شاء الله .. يا يبوج توقعتج اقوى من جذي يا بنتي ...
شمس: يبه انا صج مع اهلي و بييت عمي و يعاملوني مثل بنتهم و اكثر .. لكن مهما كان عمر شما ما تقدر تملي غياب امي و لا عمي يعطيني حنانك ولا جدي يعوضني دلالك و لا يدتي تعوضني لمسة امي الحنونة ... ربي يشهد بحبهم لنا وحبي لهم لكن يبه انا ما حسيت اني غريبة بينهم .. لكني حسيت بالوحدة ..
قطع كلامهم دق على الباب .... وكــــان عمهم سـعـد ...... فتح له فهد الباب و دخل 
سعد: هلا و الله ببنات اخوي شحالكم
شمس و بدرية: هلا عمي الحمد لله على السلامة
سعد: ربي يسلمكم.. (وقام يطالعهم).. اقول شموس ليش تبجين .. اييييي هذا انتو يالحريم كله تبجون و بس ...
فهد: هههههههههه عيزت و انا اسكتهم 
سعد: بدور تعالي مني ..
بدرية : نعم عمي 
وقعد يتمنظر فيها: انا خبري فيج لما كانت كشتج وش كبرها و قصييييييييرة ... متى صار شعرج حرريرر و صرتي هالطول يالطويلة 
بدرية : هههههههههه بعد سبحان الله قعدت من النوم و صرت جذي 
شمس: هههههههههههههههههه هذا اول ما كانت تمشط شعرها يا عمي لكن بعدين لما اوتعت على نفسها شوي قامت ما تخلي بلسم ولا كريم ما تستخدمه ..ههههههههههه.. اما على طول فكانت صغيرة و الحين كبرت ....
سعد: شنو شنو شنو ... لا تقولين لي عمي 
شمس متفاجئة: هو ليش عمي فيه شي؟
سعد: ردت قالت عمي .. ليش شايفتني كبر ابوج انا.. بعد بدور ما عليه ياهل لكن انتي لا.. الفرق بيني و بينج جم سنة بس .... اممممم ما يصير بعد تقولين لي سعد بس ..قولي لي الدكتور سعد او عمي الدكتور .. شي جي 
شمس : ان شاء الله عمي 
سعد: hey u ? What's up... ردت قالت لي عمي حاف 
شمس: Ok Doctor Last time ... 
سعد: أي الحينه عدل ... بس مسموح لكم في الاعياد و المناسبات الرسمية تقول عمي ههااااااااااااي
فهد: عدااااااال عالبنت عاد يا سعد .
سعد: جيف انا شقايل الحينه ؟؟ اقول شموس تدرسين كمبيوتر لا؟
شمس: أيوه قسم برمجه .. 
سعد: عفييييييييه ... اوووووه نسيتوني انا ليش ياي من الأصل ... طيب فهد الحينه شنو قررت 
فهد: اعتقد ان الحين ما بقدر ارجع بوظبي خصوصا ان البنات في نص السنة ووراهم مدرسة والجامعة و صعب نقلهم الحينه في هالوقت ...
سعد: يعني راح تظل هني ؟ لأني راح اكون معاك وين ما تكون وانت تدري هني شما ام احمد وما اعتقد راح تاخذ راحتها واحنا موجودين 
شمس: بالعكس خالتي شما انسانة طيبة مرّة و راح ترحب فيكم اكيد 
فهد: السالفة مو جي يا بنتي .. بس بعد الحرمة تبي تاخذ راحتها في بيتها واحنا ما نبي نكون ثقل على عمج و اهل بيته ... و بعدين انا فكرت اني خلص راح استقر في العين ..
بدرية بفرحة : صج يبـــــه .. الله ونااااااسة جي بنكون قريبين منهم غير هناك بروحنا حتى خوالي ما نجوفهم وايد يزورونا في بوظبي على الاقل هني بيصير يم اهلنا و صراحة يبنا تعودنا عليهم ..
فهد: انا فكرت ابيع البيت في بوظبي و اخلي المزرعة و نشتري لنا بيت هني في العين .. شرايكم؟ شرايج شموس ليه ساكتة؟
شمس: سلامتك يبه الليي تشوفه سووه و احنا معاك وين ما تبي .. واحسن لدراستنا الحينه 
سعد : زين عيل... بس عاد يا فهد تراني بدفع نص الجيمة للبيت 
فهد: افا و انا خوك البيت بيتك بدون ما تدفع درهم واحد 
سعد: تسلم الغالي بس انا ابي استقر خلص وما ابي اخذ لي بيت بروحي واحسن اني وحيد بين اهلي و في وطني.. باجر تصفي في البيت لحالك بعد ما يعرسن البنات و انا اصير لروحي 
فهد: وش هالكلام يا سعد باجر يكون لك بيتك متروس من عيالك .. (ويناظر فهد اخوه بطرش عين ويقول له) .. و إلا شنو يا سعد مو ناوي تستقر في البلاد 
سعد تلعثم شوي و قال بيغير الجو : انا ماااالي غير بلادي .. المهم الحين بنقول لناصر يساعدنا نشوف لنا بيت قريب منهم و عقب ما اااااااعرس يصير خير يا بو بدر .. يالله انا ماشي في امااااان الله بخاطركم شي؟
الكل .. سلامتك الغالي 
*******************

----------


## لحن الخلود

في بيت بو عبدالرحمن (( بيت علي و محمد ربع مبارك)) كانت وسمية - أم عبدالرحمن- جالسة بالصالة مع بنتها الوحيدة سارة ( ام الهنوف) وكانو يسلون و دخل عليهم محمد وعبدالرحمن
سارة: سمع سمعتي عن بنت فؤادة سبجوه ...
ام عبدالرحمن: وش فيها .؟ مب هذي اللي تدرس بالكويت؟
سارة: ايوه يمه هذي هي 
ام عبدالرحمن: وشفيها ؟ شصاير عليها ؟
سارة: يقولون تزوجت من اسبوع
ام عبدالرحمن: هو معقولة؟ غريبة ما عزمتني فؤادة وما سمعت الحريم يابو طاري انها انخطبت ولا شي.. 
سارة: أي يمه لأنهم ما سوو شي عائلية و على طول زواج ؟
ام عبدالرحمن: وي شدعوة ليش ما كملت دراستها على الاقل؟
سارة: مو يمه اهي حابته و عاشقته و هو كويتي اصلا يدرس معاها و ما يشتغل وابوه اللي يصرف عليه و ما قدروا عليها وخاوفو يصير شي و اهي هناك وهم ما يدرون وزوجوهم من بعض و سافرت معاه ..
ام عبدالرحمن: والله شباب هالزمن الله يجيرنا منه و يستر علينا بستره .. ربي يا عيالي يبلغني فيكم و ازوجكم كلكم واحد واحد و اختار لكم احسن البنات ..
ودخل عليهم هالوقت عبدالرحمن و محمد ... سلاااام عليكم .. وباسو امهم على راسها 
ام عبدالرحمن: هلا و الله بعيالي عسى الله ما يخليني منكم 
محمد: اااااامين يام محمد 
عبدالرحمن: هي هي ام عبدالرحمن مب ام محمد 
محمد: عدااااال لا تصدق عمرك و انا خوك تراها امي بعد لا تنسى 
سارة: انتو للحين على هالسالفة ام عبدالرحمن و ام محمد ... (وبدلع تتقرب من امها).. تراها ام سارة بعد فديييييت هالشيبة 
ام عبدالرحمن: شاب راسج يا سويرة ... ماحد مكبرني إلا انتي تزوجتي منوقت و سويتيني يدة
عبدالرحمن: ههههههه كلج شباب يا كيداهم 
محمد: اقول الغلا مو كأني من جم يوم شفت شيب بشعرج ووووين الحين ما اشوف شي . ههههههه 
ام عبدالرحمن: هذا هو شعري اسوووود مثل الليل ما تغير 
ودخل عليهم ابوهم بوعبدالرحمن وراح جلس جنب ام عبدالرحمن وهو يتكلم: منو هذا اللي ملعوز عيوزي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سارة: و الله ما قلت شي 
محمد: ولا انا ما ادري بشي حتى توني جاي و توني بقوم 
عبدالرحمن: اياالخام يعني الحينه انا اللي صرت بالويه .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: عبووووود وش فيك على امك 
عبدالرحمن: لا يبه انا إلا جي امزح معاها ... 
سارة تقول لروحها : رحنا وطي وش يفكنا اليوم 
بوعبدالرحمن: انا جم مرة قايل لكم الغااالية لا احد يزعلها .. انتو ما تيوزون لمتى بتعقلون .. اللي اصغر عنكم متزوجين وعندهم عيال طووووولهم ...
ام عبدالرحمن تسمع لكلام ريلها و مستانسة من الخاطر ... دومه بوعبدالرحمن يحب مرته مرّة وكله يطفر بعياله اذا يأذونها .....
عبدالرحمن: لا يبه انا كنت اقول لها تووووووني انا ما ابي اتزوج إلا وحدة بمواصفات امي ...الغالية .. يالله يمه اشتغلي عالموضوع 
ام عبدالرحمن شاقة الحلج: صج صج صج صج يمـــه نويت ؟؟؟ لو جي بس تبي تطلع روحك من هالورطة؟؟
بوعبدالرحمن: افااااا يا وسمية الحنيه انا صرت ورطة 
ام عبدالرحمن: فديتك هالورطة انا .. احلى ورطة بحياتي 
سارة: احم احم .. انا انسحب ..انا بتصل لريلي ياخذني الحين اكيد الهنوف مأذيته ... 
الكل : في امان الله .. سلمي علة بو الهنوف 
سارة: يوصل 
ام عبدالرحمن: ها يمه ما قلتي نويت صج؟
عبدالرحمن: أي يمه خلص نويت .. انا ريال ما ينقصني شي و لازم اكمل نص ديني .. يالله انتي عليج العروس الحين ...
محمد: يمه انا بعد دوريلي وحدة في طريجج 
ام عبدالرحمن: انت للحين صغير عالزواج كمل دراستك هالسنة وبعدين يصير خير ...
بو عبدالرحمن: على البركة يا ولدي و الله يوفقك ببنت الحلال ان شاء الله و بنات الكرام ما في اكثر منهم واحنا اللي يهمنا الاخلاق وانا ابوك و الباقي كله ماله قيمه 
ام عبدالرحمن: انت ما عليك انا ادور لك احلى واحسن بنات العين
عبدالرحمن: تسلمين الغلا ...
محمد: انا اترخض عنكم ... ساير انام لي شوية شي بخاطركم ..
الجميع : سلامتك تصبح على خير ... (وراح عنهم)
بو عبدالرحمن: يالله انت بعد قوم 
عبدلرحمن: وين اروح 
بوعبدالرحمن: أي مكان ما تشوفني انا وامك قاعدين .. استح على وجهك و قم 
عبدالرحمن: شر طردة ... خلص اقوم بكرامتي احسن لي .. تصبحووووووون على خير الشباب 
بوعبدالرحمن: الشباب ها .. اتطعبز على روحك يا مسود الراس ... قم بس قم 
وقام عنهم عبدالرحمن و إلا بدخلة علي عليهم 
علي: السلاااام عليكم 
ام و ابو عبدالرحمن: وعليكم السلام و الرحمة
بو عبدالرحمن: انت بعد فارق بويهك و عطنا عررق مقفاك و روح ارقد 
علي: بسم الله ... ليش شصاير ؟؟؟؟
بو عبدالرحمن :ما صاير شي بس قاعدين على جبودنا مو مخلينا ناخذ راحتنا ابد 
ام عبدالرحمن احترق ويهها بس مو قادرة تتحمل .. لكن العيال متعودين على ابوهم .... ههههههه ....حتى لو ما عنده سالفة كله يطفر بهم ويدري ان ام عبدالرحمن تستحي وتتضايق لكنه ما يجوز ..
علي: على العموم انا ياي تعباااااان و بروح انام تصبحون على خير و احلام وردية 
ام عبدالرحمن: ما يصير جذي عاد يا بو عبدالرحمن ... اعيالك كباااار و انا يحترق ويهي اذا تسوي جي قدامهم ..
بو عبدالرحمن: خليهم يتعلمون شلون يدللون حريمهم بعدين 
ام عبدالرحمن: أي بس مو جذي ترى والله ان قمت تسوي لي جي مرة ثانية ما اقعد معاك في مكان واحد و اهم موجودين ...
بو عبدالرحمن: ههههههههه .. وانا ما اقدر على زعل الغالية ام عيالي ... اقول وسوم العيال اكبروا و بيكبرونا معاهم .. حليله ولدج يبي يعرس 
ام عبدالرحمن: هيه و الله كبرنا و السنين تركض بسرعة ...
بو عبدالرحمن: انزين عندج وحدة في بالج لولدج ؟؟؟
ام عبدالرحمن :ايوه و انت تعرف ابوها بعد .. بنت اياويد و ما تنعاب .. ادب و اخلاق و جمال و دلال و بنت اصل كاملة و الكامل الله ... 
بوعبدالرحمن: من بنته؟
ام عبدالرحمن : بنت بو مبارك السالم انا من شفت هالبنت دخلت قلبي و تمنيتها لحد من اعيالي ..
....
ترى ماذا ستكون ردة فعل مريم؟ محمد؟ مبارك؟عبدالرحمن؟ من هذه الخطبة

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء السادس عشر °؛¤
في بيت ناصر السالم ...
مرايم كانت بغرفتها تذاكر .. فرغت من المذاكرة و قامت تشخبط وتكتب شوية نثر على خواطر .. وقامت تسولف مع نفسها ...
مرايم: انا مبدعة والله .. امممم .. ليش ما اجمع كل الشعر اللي كتبته مع بعض في دفتر خواطر
مرايم: عداااال يا بنت السالم لا تفتحين لج ديوان 
مرايم: ليش واللي يكتبون احسن عني ؟؟ انا بعد عندي اسلووب و كلمات حلوة ما تنعاب
مرايم: انتي هب فاضية للشعر و ابحاره خلج في دراستج ابرك لج 
مرايم: وانا شو بسوي يعني .. وقت اللي اكون فيه فاضية مثل الحين اكتب و اجمع كل للي كتبته من قبل في دفتر واحد ..
مرايم: ههههههههههههه والله انج خبلة و تكلمين نفسج 
واخذت لها دفتر رائع لونه وردي و غلافه فيه ازهار وورود مجففة بشكل ناعم وحلو وخصصته لجمع شخبطاتها >> كما تسميه هي ....
مبارك كان راكب الدري وشمس كانت نازلة رايحة غرفه ابوها تحت... شافها مبارك و سلم عليها 
مبارك: مرحبا الساع بنت العم 
شمس: مرحبا مليون و لايسدن في ذمتيه
مبارك: شحالج ان شاء الله بخير؟
شمس: الحمد لله نشقح .. وانت شحالك
مبارك: بخير يسرج الحال ... و الدراسة شلونها معك؟؟
شمس: الدراسة حلوة و خصوصا اني راغبة بهالمجال بس بعد تدري يبي لها مذاكرة و تطبيق اول بأول.. 
مبارك: الله يوفقج ان شاء الله ... اقول بنت العم
شمس: سم؟
مبارك: راح ترجعون بوظبي ؟؟
شمس: لا .. ابوي يقول راح نشتري بيت في العين و نسكن يمكم هنا 
مبارك مستانس ووده يتنطاط بس تمالك نفسه و شق الحلج
مبارك: صج والله؟ زين تسوون خلكم قريبين ... قصدي يعني هناك بعاد .. هنا كل الأهل بالعين 
شمس: هيه بويه بعد يقول جي ... وعشان احنا بعد دراستنا هنا وعمي سعد راح يستقر معنا ..
مبارك: الله يلم شملنا كلنا ويقربنا من بعض.. يا ليت بعد عمي راشد هو كمان يجي هنا ..
شمس: يا ريت ان شاء الله .. انا استأذن بروح لأبوي 
مبارك: اذنج معك... 
ونزلت شمس من على الدري و قبل ان تدخل غرفه ابوها ناداها مبارك
مبارك: شمس...
شمس: نعم مبارك في شي ؟؟
مبارك يقول في خاطره ما احلى اسمي يوم نطقتي به مادري به بهالحلاة
مبارك: اذا احجتي شي .. أي شي في الدراسة او غيره انا جاهز 
ابتسمت له شمس : مشكور و لد العم ما تقصر .. 
يا ويل حالك يا مبارك.. – مبارك يرمس مع حاله - ... شو هالابتسامة اللي تذوب الجليد.. وتخلي الارض تهتز.. والقلب يطيح.. مبارك .. برووووووك... علامك انت ... هذه بنت عمك؟!!.. وانت ما فيك هالحركات.. اصح يا انا ... ما ادري شصايدني .. من اشوفها افرح .. من اشوفها اتفاءل .. اشوف الدنيا حلوة .. اشوف الدنيا كلها صباح و الشمس تنورها ... يعني اعترف و اقولها صراحة ... انا احبها !.. هل انا على خطأ.. ما يصير احب؟ ليش ؟... انا ما سويت شي غلط .. ومن شفتها اعجبت فيها وبأخلاقها وكبرياءها.. و انا ما بلعب بمشاعرها .. ابيها على سنة الله.. وين يا وولد بومبارك .. انت للحين تدرس وابوك اللي يصرف عليك .. وشو فيها احيرها و انا ولد عمها و ليمن اشتغل يصير خير ...
وكان للحين واقف على الدري و يطالع باب غرفة عمه وين ما اختفت الشمس ... 
رباب و بدرية كانو نازلين و شافوه ...
رباب: خير خويه اشفيك واقف هنا 
مبارك: بسم الله .. من وين طلعتي لي انتي 
رباب: ليييييش جايف جني قدامك ... الحين انا نازلة من الدري ما حسيت عليّ .. اللي واخذ عقليك يا خوي يتهنا به ... هههههههههههه
مبارك: اقول فارقي وعطينا عرض مقفاج .. انا لو ما هالبدر واقف معاج كان لي تصرف ثاني 
ضحكت بدرية عليهم: هههه تسلم ولد العم 
رباب تطالعهم بنص عين: انا بنسحب بكرامتي احسن لي يالله بدور نمشي عن هالحالم الولهان .
مبارك متفاجأ: ربابوو شو هالرمسة بعد ..شو ولهان ما ولهان 
رباب: انا ما قلت شي.. سلامتك بس شوف حالك وانت فاتح ثمك وواقف جنك مسّبه وهب في حاله ..
مبارك: شووو قلتي .. انا شو .. عيديها دخيلج ما سمعتج زين 
رباب تلاحقت على عمرها لا يسوي فيها شي و توها بتنزل على الدري يودها مبارك من شعرها ..
رباب: أآآآآي بروووووووك يعور هدني 
مبارك: قولي اسمي عدل و اعتذري لي و بعدين افكر 
رباب: خلص توووبة ما اعيدها .. شعري آآآه يا يمه
واجت شما و ترك مبارك شعر اخته ... 
شما: خير خير .. شصاير ليش الصراخ
رباب: يمه زين لحقتي عليه جان انا الحين صرت في خبر كان
شما: ليش يام السانين شصاير؟
رباب: الله يسامحج الغالية .. هذا مبارك طقني طق و شال شعري و صارخ علي وو 
قاطعتها شما: يام شليخ ... صج يا مبارك؟
مبارك استحى شوي من شما: لا خالتي بس ربيّب نرفزتي وشديت شعرها وهي فبركت بقية السالفة
بدرية: انا لازم اكون شاهدة حق .. رباب اهي اللي بدت
رباب افلصت بدرية في يدها: انا كاشفة روحي بروحي لأن مبارك مستحيل يسوي لي جي.. وانتي ليييييش تنصبين نفسج شاهدة حق ومااحد طلب شهادتج يالطويلة ..
شما: رباب .. يكفي .. يمه مبارك.. بغيت شوية اغراض من السوبرماركت و الدريول مادري وينه .. بس لو توديني انا والبشكارة ...
مبارك: حاظر خالتي تامرين من عيووووني ... (ويطالع رباب عشان تحتر)
شما: تسلم ياولدي .. اليوم بتيينا ام عبدالرحمن اخت صاحبك متصلة لي من شوي 
مبارك: خير ان شاء الله !؟..
شما: خير زيارة عادية تقول وحشناها و جاية تزورنا .. و احنا على اتصال من يوم الحادث الله لا يعيده .. و الحرمة اصيلة 
مبارك: الله لا يعيده .. هذا من طيب اصلج 
المغرب اجت ام عبدالرحمن لبيت بومبارك و استقبلتها شما بالترحيب .. وتبادلو مختلف الاحاديث >> التي لا يخلوها العقرة و القيل و القال ...
ام عبدالرحمن(وسمية): إلا وين البنيات نسلم عليهم 
شما: الحين بينزلون .. خبرج المدارس و الجامعات زحمة المذاكرة 
وسمية: هيه والله اشوف العيال وعليا هالكين روحهم م نالمذاكر و خصوصا محمد آخر سنة له بالجامعة..
شما: الله يخليهم لج .. و سارة شلونها .. عندها بنت اهي لا؟
وسمية: ايوه الهنوف والحينه عمرها سنتين 
شما: ما شاء الله .. الزمن يجري و العيال يكبرونا 
وسمية:ههه وخصوصا البنيات يعرسن من وقت و يسوونه جدات 
شما: صدقتي ياوخيتي .. لحظة بس ازقر البنات يسلمن
قالت شما للبشكارة مينا تناديهم واجو كلهم ( مرايم، شمس، فطيم،رباب و بدرية) يسلمون على ام عبدالرحمن..
وجلست مرايم يم ام عبدالرحمن ...
وسمية : شلونج حبيبتي مريم و شخبار الدراسة معاج
مرايم: الحمد لله خالتي بخير يسرج الحال 
وسمية: يحليلج كبرتي و صرتي عروس << شوفو مكر النسوان
مرايم استحت: مشكورة خالتي .. ماحد يظل صغير طول عمره
وسمية : الله يخليك و يكبر عقلج يا بنتي و يرزقش بولد الحلال اللي يستاهلج 
احمر وجه مرايم عالآخر وصارت مو قادرة تستحمل تقعد اكثر ولا قادرة تتنفس 
وسمية: شخبار ابوج بنيتي شمس ان شاء الله تحسن حاله؟
شمس: الحمد لله بخير و حالته تحسنت وايد 
مرايم تقول بخاطرها.. حبيبتي انتي شمس و الله شرايش نبدل الأماكن
وسمية: تدرسين انكليزي مريم مو؟
مرايم: هيه خالتي ادب انكليزي 
وسمية: نفس تخصص ولدي محمد 
مرايم .. يا ويل حالها البنية عزة الله راحت فيها 
مرايم: هيه خالتي .. وانا اشكره لأنه مرة ساعدني في درس كان صعب و اخوي مبارك ياب لي الشرح من عنده ...
وسمية مستغربة لأنها ما كانت تدري : ما شاء الله .. ولدي ما يقصر ريال و طول عمره ينشد فيه الظهر .. كل عيالي من اكبرهم عبدالرحمن عسى عيني ما تبجيه لأصغرهم 
مرايم: الله يخليهم لج خالتي 
وتناظروا البنات و استأذنو عشان يطلعون و يخلون شما مع الضيفة
وسمية: عيني عليهم باردة ادب وجمال واخلاق 
شما: تسلمين الغلا 
وسمية: اقول ام احمد ..مريم محيرة لحد او احد متكلم عليها ؟؟
شما: لا يام عبدالرحمن ..ليش سامعة شي؟
وسمية: ابد رايتكم بيضة .. بس اسأل عشان اجوف اذا لنا نصيب معاكم او لا ...
شما: هذي الساعة المباركة ام عبدالرحمن
وسمية: ولدي نوى يعرس واحنا ما بنحصل احسن عنكم .. فقلت اني اسأل اول اذا كانت البنت خالية او لا قبل لا افاتح الولد و إلا انتو ما عليكم كلام و الشهادة لله طيب واصل ...
شما: على بركة الله ان شاء الله ... انتي كلمي ولدج و اذا لنا نصيب معاكم الله يتمم على خير و انا عني ما بفاتح البنت ...
وسمية: مشكورة حبيبتي .. يالله اترخص 
شما: بعدها وقت ما شبعنا منج
وسمية: الايام جاية ان شا ءالله .. والدور عليج الحين تردين الزيارة
شما: ما يصير خاطرج إلا طيب

----------


## لحن الخلود

في بيت بو عبدالرحمن كان قاعد ويا عياله في الصالة ... (بوعبدالرحمن وعبدالرحمن ومحمد وعلي واخوهم الأصغر ماجد كان جالس معاهم بس تركهم وراح لربعه وهو طالع شاف امه سلم عليه وطلع) 
وصلت ام عبدالرحمن و دخلت عليهم الصالة سلمت و جلست معاهم و عطت البشكارة عباتها توديها ..
وسمية كانت فرحانة و شاقه الحلج و كلهم ينطرونها اتكلم و تفتح الموضوع لكنها ساكتة .. العيال يدرون ان امهم رايحة تشوف عروس عبدالرحمن اللي بتخطبها له بس اهم ما يدرون من تكون ...
عبدالرحمن: ها يمه بشري؟
وسمية: ابشر بشنو؟
عبدالرحمن احس بخيبة امل: يمـــه... شنو صار مع البنت اللي رحتي تشوفينها ..
وسمية: ما صار شي 
بو عبدالرحمن: وسمية العاد الولد تلفت اعصابه قولي لينا شصار؟
وسمية: البنت قمر ماشي على الارض... ادب و اخلاق و ذوق و ذرابة ... عايلة محترمة و بنت اصول ... اسمها ما في احلى منه على اسم الوالدة الله يرحمها ..
عبدالرحمن شق الحلج: صج يمه .. من بنته؟
محمد: اسمها مريم مرت اخوي عيل ... ايوااااااا ايواااااا ... (ومحمد يقول بخاطره ياويل حالي على هالاسم وراي وراي )
وسمية: هيه مرايم ... بنت ناصر السالم ...
علي: اخت مبارك رفيجي !!
محمد وكأنه لم يسمع جيداً .. وكان احد صب عليه ماي بارد.. تسمر في مكانة وتجمدت ملامح وجهه ..
وسمية: هيه يا ولدي بنت ولا كل البنات .. تدرس بالجامعة ادب انكليزي نفس اخوك محمد.. صج محمد تقول ان اهي مرة قالت تبي شرح مادري وشو واخوها اخذ من عندك اوراق وعطاها..
محمد: ها .. هيه .. مرة من جم اسبوع .. قال لي ان وحدة من خواته عندها اسئلة وتبي شرح وانا عطيته
وسمية: البنت ذكية وعاجل.. حتى ان مجموعها كان يدخلها طب لكنها قالت تبي تدرس انكليزي..
عبدالرحمن: ما شاء الله عليها ... متى نروح نخطبها ؟ومتى نبلج؟ ومتي نعرس؟
وسمية: صبر شوي لا تستعيل .. شفيك مو كل شي مرة وحدة .. وانا بس مهدت لها .. وهذا الكلام يتفاهمون فيه الرياييل بعد ما توافق يصير خير.. واكيد بتوافق وين تلقى مثلك نظر عيني..
علي: الله .. مباررررك بيصير النسيب عيل 
محمد: مبروك منك المال ومنها العيال ... انا ساير انام تعبان شوي .. بخاطركم شي 
عبدالرحمن وعلي حسوا ان اخوهم فيه شي خصوصا ان كان قاعد معاهم مستانس وما يشكي باس
عبدالرحمن: ما تشوف شر يا خوي .. وعقبالك الغالي 
محمد: تسلم .. 
وابتسم لهم ابتسامة سرعان ما اختفت ...وراح غرفته
دخل محمد غرفته كان النور مطفي .. ما شغله و قفل الغرفة و انسدح على سريره و تنهد تنهيدة كبيرررة ... آآه يا محمد ... مرايم بتصير حرمة اخوك .. بتكون جنبك لكن ملك لغيرك ... محمد: زين وش فيها الله يكتب لهم السعادة مع بعض 
محمد: بس انت كنت تبيها و كنت تفكر فيها 
محمد: تفكر فيها .. يعني يمكن تاخذها و يمكن لأ ..
محمد: بس انا من اول يوم شفتها حبيتها .. والله ان ملامحها ما فارقت خيالي 
محمد: زمن الحب من اول نظرة ولى و راح يا دنجوان .. الحين لازم تشيل هالتفكير من راسك باجر بتصير حرمة اخوك و عيب عليك تنظر لها بغير نظرة الأخوة..
آآآه يا قلبي ... الحين يوم فقدتها قمت تفكر فيها و نطقت انك تبيها ... آه يالقدر وماياخذها احد غير اخوي عبدالرحمن .. وانا اللي كنت خايف ان علي ياخذها مني ... ليش يا يمــه ليش ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء السابع عشر °؛¤
في بيت بو مبارك ..
شما كانت في الصالة و توها مسكرة التلفون و الفرحة و الابتسامة شاقة الحلج ... إلا بومبارك ومعاه اخوه فهد و سعد هاليين عليها .. 
فهد: مرحبا الساع ام احمد شحالج ؟
شما: مرحبا مليون و لا يسدن في ذممتيه
سعد: مرحبا ام احلى احمد شلونج؟
شما: بخير يسرك الحال 
بومبارك : ها شفيش مستانسة اونج
شما: هيه و الله .. فرحانة مرّة ... بنتك مريم جايينها خطاب 
بومبارك تفاجأ : والله ؟ .. ومنهو هذيلا 
شما: الحينه اتصلت فيني ام عبدالرحمن تقول لي انهم طالبينها لولدها عبدالرحمن العود.. بيت السرحان اونك نسيتهم ..
بومبارك: لا شلون انساهم .. ناس اياويد و ما عليهم كلام بس انا الولد ما اعرفه ولازم اسأل عنه
فهد: الحب يطلع على بذره .. ودام انه من اصل طيب ان شاء الله هو بعد يطلع على اهله 
سعد: مبرررررروك مبروك يا بومبارك ههههههههه بتصير جد 
بومبارك: ههههههه ... تبي تحرني يعني وتقول اني شيبت شاب راسك ..
سعد: هههه تفهمها و اهي طايرة طالع على اخوك وانا اخوك .ههههههه..
شما: اقول للبنت واشاورها لو انت بتقول لها او ننطر شوية على ما تسأل على الولد ؟؟
بومبارك: لا صبري شوية .. ابي اسأل عن الولد اول و اقول لأخوها مبارك لأنه اخو ربيعه و اكيد يعرفه وبعدها نشاور البنت و ناخذ رايها ...
شما: خير عيل .. انا استأذن
سعد: اذنج معااج مرت اخوي ... بس لو تخلين البشكارة تسوي لي عصير مانجو بااارد و تكثر السكر بليز ...
شما: ههههههه .. على امرك الحينه مينا تجيبه لك 
بومبارك: بليس ياخذك قول آمين ... ليش انت ما تطلب من البشكارة بنفسك ..
سعد: افا يا بو مبارك .. شفيها اذا طلبت من مرت اخوي و انا ادري بها تحبني و تستحمل غلاستي ..
فهد: انت ما تكبر ... كل ما كبرت خف عقلك و حتى الغربة ما ادبتك شوي ..
بومبارك: أي غربة اللي تأدبه ... إلا تزززززيده و انا خوك 
سعد: يـــــه!! .. زين الحين انا شقايل عشان كل هذا .. موقايل شي ... خلص ما نبي عصير ولا ابي شي .. اروح اتحوط بسيارتي اليديدة احسن لي من مجابلكم يالشواب ..ههههههههههااااي
بومبارك: طالع هذا ... الحينه تعب زوجتي و تخليها تعبل على عمرها وتسويه لك و آخرتها تروح اتحوط 
فهد: ههههههههه
سعد: والله احترت معاكم.. (وجلس على الكرسي وحط ريل على ريل.. وقال) هذي قعدة ومانبقايم لحد ما اشرب العصير و اطفر بكم و تطردوني من بيتكم ...
فهد: اسمع ولا تعطلنا ... تشرب العصير و تقوم معانا ندور لنا على بيتٍ زين 
سعد: وانا شكو يا خوي .. انا واثق من ذوقكم و انتو تعرفون لهالسواف اكثر مني ... انتو شوفو و اتفقوا و اشتروا و انا معاكم بأي شي تختارونه ...اجت البشكارة و حاملة صينية فيها 3 كاسات عصير و حطتها على الطاولة جدام سعد و كانوا اخوانه واقفين و جلسوا معاه يشربون العصير ..
مينا: تبون شي بأد كير ...
سعد: انتي شسمج يالحلوة 
مينا: اسمي مينا ياكاموتو 
سعد تفدع من الضحك: هههههههههههههههههههههههه شنو ... عيدي هههههههه حلفت عليج تعيدين اسمج .ههههههههههههههه
فهد: سعد و بعدها معاك انت شفيك اليوم جنك إلا شارب 
سعد: هههههههههههه شارب لو لحية هههههههههههه
مينا: انا يروح يبي شي ازكر ويجي ،،،،،، (ومشت عنهم)
بومبارك: مسكينة احرجتها و هي ما تدري شالسالفة 
سعد: ههههههههه .. ياخوي الله يهداك تقول اسمها مينا.. جان سموها ميناء و اكملت ... ولا ابوها.. يـــاكـــامــوتــو ... هههههههههههه موتتني من الضحك ام العيون المسموته هذي ...
فهد: هههههههههه ... أي انت خب ما تجوف شي ما تعلق عليه .. 
بومبارك: هيه بعد تعود على غراشيب المانيا و الوجه الحسن ...
سعد:ههههه ...مهما كانو غراشييب لكن انا ما يترس عيني إلا المها العربي البدوي الأصيل ..
فهد: والله ما ينعرف لك انت 
سعد: هههههه ذكرتي بنكتة سمعتها وانا بألمانيا من واحد سعودي ... يقول لك بدويه تريد تقلد ماريا مرسديس سمت نفسها وضحه بيكاب .. ههههههههههههههه
بومبارك و فهد: هههههههههههههههه .. الله يقطع بليسك 
سعد:ههههههههههههه ... الحينة بس انا اللي قلت ابي عصير ليش يسوون لكم انتو بعد ..
بومبارك: قم بس قم عن الهذرة خلنا نروح نشوف شغلنا ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

********************
بالجامعة 
علي و مبارك كانو توهم طالعين من المحاظرة 
مبارك: والله هالدكتور تحفة 
علي: ههههه .. على حافة قبره الله يستر ما يطب علينا مرة وحدة 
مبارك: ههههههههه أي والله
علي: اقول ما خبروك البيت شي ما شيات ؟
مبارك: البيت؟؟؟ لأ .. ليش شصاير 
علي: الله يسلمك اخوي عبدالرحمن عزم يعرس ... و امي اخطبت له اختك 
مبارك بتفاجأ: لا لا ... زززين عيل بنصير نسايب ...غريبة ماحد ياب لي طاري 
علي: يمكن توهم امس كلموا الأهل 
مبارك: الله يتمم بخير .. هههههههه .. حيا الله النسيب 
علي: يحيك ... هههههههههههههههه
مبارك: بس عاد ياخوي بقول لك شي ... ترى خبرك الحريم ناقصات عقل.. يعني لو باجر ما يصير نصيب اتمنى ان هالشي ما يأثر على صداقتنا ..
علي: ابشر وانا خوك .. الزواج قسمة و نصيب .. وهذي حياتهم و احنا مالنا شغل واللي فيه الخير الله يقدمه ان شاء الله ...
مبارك: يسلم لي رفيجي العاجل طالع عليّ والله .. 
علي: ههههههااااااي .. إلا انت طالع عليّ ... تراك ماخذ في نفسك مقلب ترى
مبارك: ههههههههه ... اقول وين محمد اليوم ما بين .. عادته اذا خلص هاليوم يمرنا ...
علي: مادري شفيه اليوم يقول تعبان و اظاهر مرضان وما راح الجامعة ..
مبارك: ما يشوف شر سلم لي عليه 
علي: يوصل يالنسيب 
مبارك: هههههههههههه ..امحق نسيب ...
*******************
المغرب كان مبارك توه بيدخل البيت و ابوه و يدّه راجعين من المسيد...وايه مبارك ابوه و يده وحبهم على راسهم ...
الجد سالم: ربي يحفظك يا ولدي و يوفقك و يبعد عنك عيال السوء ان شاء الله
مبارك: الله لا يخليني منك و من هالدعوة يا يدي ..
بومبارك: مبارك ابيك انا و يدك في موضوع مهم تعال داخل البيت ..
مبارك: ان شاء الله يبه .. 
ودخلوا البيت وكانت شمس و مريم و شما جالسين بالصالة و يتابعون التلفزيون سلموا عليهم و راحو للميلس ..
شمس تدري بالسالفة من ابوها ومن شما .. والوحيدة اللي ما تدري اهي مريم
مريم: خالتي شما شصاير؟؟
شما: مو صاير شي ... ليش ؟
مريم: ابد اشوف ابوي و جدي واخوي مبارك مع بعض و سايرين للميلس !!...
شما: ماشي يا بنتي .. يمكن عندهم موضوع مع بعض 
شمس: ليه هالفضول ؟؟ هههههههههههه
مريم: لا فضول ولا شي .. وانتي ليش تضحكين جيف وش قايلة انا ..
شمس: ولا شي حبيبتي سلامتج ... بس في لقطة من المسلسل ضحكتني 
مريم: لا والله .. انا بعد اتابعه معاج ما اجوف فيه شي يضحك 
شما: غريبة مع ان حتى انا ضحكتني هاللقطة .. هههههههههه
مريم: عنبو انا معاكم اتابع .. أي لقطة هذي اللي تضحك؟؟!!
شما وشمس: ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مريم: انتو تبون تيننوني ... لايكون صاير شي بس انا آخر من يعلم ؟؟
شما: شصاير يعني ؟
مريم: شدراني عنكم 
في داخل الميلس 
مبارك: خير يبه ؟؟
ناصر بابتسامة: سلامتك يا ولدي .. بس اختك مرايم جايها خطاب
مبارك كان اسلوبه عادي وما تفاجأ :و النعم فيهم يا يبه 
ناصر: جنك إلا تدري بالسالفة
مبارك: هيه و الله .. اليوم علي قال لي و خبرني ...
الجد سالم: وانت شتقول فيهم و شنو رايك؟
مبارك: ناس طيبة ومحترمة و حشيم وما عندهم سوالف بطالية...
ناصر: والولد انت تعرفه ؟
مبارك: اعرفه معرفة سطحية لكن من خلال المرات القليلة اللي شفته اقول عنه انه ريال ينشد فيه الظهر
ناصر: شتعرف عنه ؟
مبارك: هو عنده شهادة جامعية اعتقد انه عنده بكالريوس الدراسات التجارية ماخذها من الهند ويشتغل رئيس قسم المحاسبة في شركة خاصة ...
ناصر: والنعم فيه ... انا بعد سألت عنه و الكل مدح فيه وفي اخلاقه و عيلته ناس اياويد ..
الجد سالم:على بركة الله عيل .. الحينه عليكم تشاورون البنت 
ناصر: مااعتقد البنت بترفضه .. ريال ومابه شي ينعاب
الجد سالم: رايها اهو الأهم .. ولا تحاول تجبر بنتك على شي اذا ما رضت
ناصر: من متى وانا اجبر اعيالي على شي يا بوفهد ... ولكن ما يصير خاطرك إلا طيب .. اللي بتقوله اهو اللي بنعتمده ... انا بقول لشما تفاتحها بالموضوع
الجد سالم: على بركة الرحمن...
وطلعوا من الميلس وكانوا يسولفون و متونسين ... ولما شاف مبارك مريم و شمس قاعدين لحالهم راح وقعد معاهم ...
مبارك وهو يغمز بعينه: شلونج مرايم
مريم متفاجأة من هالغمزة: بخير يعلك الخير 
مبارك: شحالج شمس؟
شمس: بخير الحمد لله 
مريم: اقول مبارك شنو سر هالاجتماع ؟؟
يات شما و هي فرحانة لكنها تحاول تخبي هالشي ...
شما: تعالي معاي مريم ابيج ؟
مريم: لحظة شوي بس اسأل مبارك
شما: انتي تعالي وانا اقول لج 
وقامت مريم مطاعة و راحت لها و صعدو فوق لغرفة مرايم عشان يتكلمون براحتهم 
مبارك: عقبالج شمس 
احمر وجه شمس : مشكور .. عقبالك انت بعد 
مبارك: ان شاء لله يا رب .. بس اتخرج اول وبعدها على طووول 
شمس: ههههههه .. مستعيل على العرس 
مبارك: لا مستعيل على العروس 
شمس: العروس؟؟ 
مبارك: هيه ...ما ابيها تضيع مني و احد ياخذها قبلي ...
شمس: يعني انت تدري من اهي العروس ؟؟ قصدي في حد في بالك؟
مبارك : هيه فيه .. وانتي تعرفينها .. وابيج تسألينها اذا قلبها يبيني مثل ما ابيها 
شمس احست بارتباك: ممكن اعرف من اهي ؟؟ عشان اسألها
مبارك: انتي يا شمس
وكأنها صاعقة على شمس .. تفاجأت ما كانت تتوقع ابداً ان يطلب منها مبارك هذا الشي بيوم من الأيام ..بعكس مبارك اللي اعجب فيها من دخلت هالبيت .. و حبها من الخاطر و تمناها ...
مبارك: شفيج ساكته؟
شمس: متفاجأة من كلامك .. وو صراحتك
مبارك: ابي اسمع رد منج .. حتى لو رد مبدأي 
شمس: مبارك ... انا طول عمري اعتبرك مثل اخوي ... اخو عزيز و غالي .. وعمري ما فكرت فيك كزوج او أي صورة ثانية ... وانا ما افكر إلا بدراستي حاليا
احبط مبارك .. ولكنه اعطى لنفسه امل 
مبارك: شمس ... انا اعزج .. لكن مو معزة الأخ لأخته اكثر يا بنت عمي ... وانا ما بعتبر هذا رد نهائي ..خصوصا اني للحين مو مستعد لهذي الخطوة .. و ان شاء الله مع الأيام يتغير رايج ..واكون اكثر من اخ بالنسبة لج ...
شمس وهي قايمة من الكرسي: كله قسمه و نصيب ... انت تريد و انا اريد و الله يفعل ما يريد .. اللي مقسوم لنا لازم نتقبله يا ولد عمي .. واللي مكتوب اهو اللي بيصير ..
وابتسمت له ابتسامه خفيفة لكنها ما ريحته 
ليش يا شمس.. كنت احسب انج تحبيبني .. او على الأقل معجبة فيني .. لكن مو كأخو .. شفيك انت يا مبارك.. خسارة عليك والله عقلك طار .. طيرته و بخرته هالشمس ...البنت يمكن استحت واهي هي مب مالت هالسوالف ... اهي يمكن تبي تكمل دراستها اول وبعدين تفكر في هالارتباط ... الله يجعلج من نصيبي يــــارب آمين ..
شما: سمعيني يا بنتي .. وانتي تعرفين ان طول عمري وانا اعتبرج مثل بنتي واختي االصغيرة ومصلحتج تهمني قبل كل شي 
مريم: اكيد يا خالتي انا عارفة هالشي 
شما: اليوم .. اتصلت فيني ام عبدالرحمن .. تخطبج لولدها 
توردت خدود مريم متفاجأة و فكرت على طول بمحمد .. و ابتسمت ابتسامحة خجولة و نزلت راسها 
شما: انتي تعرفينهم .. وتعرفين ام عبدالرحمن ناس ما عليهم كلام 
مريم: والنعم فيهم 
شما: وش قلتي 
مريم: ومنو اللي متقدم لي من عيالها ؟ 
شما: ولدها الكبير عبدالرحمن 
تفاجأت مريم و تغيرت ملامحها : اسمه عبدالرحمن؟
شما: هههههههه أي هذا اسمه .. ولد الكل يمدح فيه ... يشتغل محاسب في شركة و وو 
كانت شما تتكلم و مريم تسمع واهي ساكتة و كانت ملامحها لا تبين أي تعابير ... وكأنها كانت سرحانة و لا تدري اذا احد يتكلم او لا 
شما: ها شقلتي ؟
مريم: مادري 
شما: نقول لهم ما تدرين؟ ههههههه 
مريم: قصدي ابي افكر اول 
شما: على راحتج .. فكري و صلي استخارة و اللي تقولينه اهو اللي بيصير 
وتركتها شما و خلتها في الغرفة بروحها ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

مريم كانت على السرير تفكر ... عبدالرحمن ... اهو شعرفه فيني .. اكيد امه اللي اخطبتني له.. بس ليش مو محمد ..لكن عبدالرحمن اهو الكبير و لاانسى ان محمد للحين يدرس ... وانتي تقولين شعرفه فيج .. انزين محمد بعد شعرفه فيج .. وش يفرق محمد او اخوه ... اثنينهم ما تعرفينهم .. وعبدالرحمن اهو اللي يبيج واللي بتصيرين حرمته ... انا صج ما اعرف محمد .. لكن عندي احساس اني اهو اللي ابيه.. يا بنت الناس شنو اللي تبينه ... من وين ياتج هالافكار.. عشان مرة ساعدج في درس؟ ... مادري ... بس انا اذا اطري اسمه احس بآآلام الدنيا كلها في معدتي ... واذا احد يذكره يشدني اني اسمع اخباره ... اذكري الله يا مريوم وفكري في عبدالرحمن و انسي محمد هذا .. واللي مكتوب لج اهو اللي بيصير ...
بعد يومين ...
على الريوق الصبح .. العايلة لكها تفطر مع بعض ماعدا مبارك اللي يصحى من الصبح يروح يتمشى و يسوي تمارين رياضية و بعدها يفطر ....
كانت مريم سرحانة و الكل لاحظ هالشي ... صاير اكلها قليل وكله تفكر و في عالم ثاني ..
الجد سالم:حبيبتي مرايم علامج ما تاكلين 
مريم: ها .. لا يدي بس شبعت 
الجد سالم: وين شبعتي ما اكلتي شي .. حتى الشاهي ما شربيته ..
مريم: هههههه اسوي ريجيم يدي 
الجدة حصة : هذا كلام بنات هالايام .. ما عندهم غير هالرجيم .. طالعي روحج صايرة جلد على عظم 
شمس: مو هذا المطلوب يديدة .. هذي ستايل هالايام
الجدة حصة: وي شستايله بعد ... كل يوم عندكم كلمة جديدة 
فطيم: يدتي يعني هذي موضة هالايام 
الجدة حصة: أي المودا ...اي مو الشيخة فطيم اخبر بالمودا
رباب: هههههههههههه 
بدرية: وانا اشهد .. صراحة فطيم دومه كاشخة
فطيم: ثانكس على الاطراء و بدون شهادتج انا ادري 
الجدة حصة : اقول يمه فطيم رحم الله والديج يبي لي عصير عالمودا صوايا يدينج اشوف اذا من عندج يتغير طعمه و يصير اكشخ ؟
الكل : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فطيم عصبت : الحمد لله ... اروح اذاكر لي شويه ابرك لي 
الجدة حصة: الله يوفقج يمه ..
وقامت فطيم وحبت يدتها على راسها ..فطيم تحب يدتها وايد على الرغم من كل اللي تسويه فيها .. هههههه لكنها ما تقدر على زعل يدتها منها و اهي تدري انها تحبها ...
وهاللحظة دخل عليهم مبارك وسلم عليهم و راح يغسل و اهو رايح قال لمريم انه يبيها بعد ما تخلص ..
مريم: خير مبارك
مبارك: الخير بوجهك .. شنو قررتي الحين 
مريم: عن شنو
مبارك: عن شنو يا مرايم بعد .. احنا نبيج تفكرين زين لأن هذا مستقبلج انتي و حياتج .. بس ابي اعرف لحد الآن وين وصلتي ؟..
مريم: ماادري ... ابي اكمل دراستي 
مبارك: واهو يدري انج تدرسين و ماراح يمنعج من انج تواصلني الدراسة بعد الزواج
مريم: مادري
مبارك: شنو مادري مادري ... 
مريم: مبارك والله مادري ... 
مبارك: انتي عندج شي على الريال؟
مريم: ابد .. انا ما اعرفه اصلا .. وانتو كلكم تمدحون فيه ...
مبارك:مريم انتي اختي وانا اعرفج زين .. في حد في بالج؟
مريم ارتبكت من الداخل لكن مابان عليها : يعني شنو؟؟ عندي بوي فريند مثلا؟
مبارك: مو قصدي ... بس يمكن احد من صديقاتج او شي ماشيات
مريم: ما في احد في بالي ياخوي .. وإذا في احد في بالي و انا ابيه ماراح افكر في موضوع هالخطبة بالمولية و قلت لكم من زمان اني مب موافقة ..
ابتسم لها مبارك و مسك يدها: بس انا في وحدة في بالي و ابيها ..
مريم تفاجأت: صج؟ من هي سعيدة الحظ هذي؟
مبارك: بنت عمي شمس 
تفاجأت مريم كانت تتمنى يقول لها ان اللي يبيها اهي الجازي بنت خالتها 
مريم: شمس؟؟ يعني انت تحبها؟ واهي شنو؟
مبارك:اهي... انا قلت لها اني ابيها .. بس اهي تقول تفكر فيني كأخ وبس 
مريم:والحين؟
مبارك: ولا شي ... انطر لحد ما اتخرج و بعدها يصير خير 
مريم: واهي بتنتظرك ؟؟ شاللي يضمن انها ما تنخطب ؟
مبارك: لا تسدينها في ويهي يا مريم .. هذا اللي خايف منه و خصوصا انها ما عطتني جواب يريحني ...
مريم: مادري شقول لك ياخوي 
مبارك: انا ابيج تسألينها .. انتو بنات مثل بعض و قراب من بعض ... واللي ماقالته لي يمكن تقوله لج ...
مريم: ان شاء الله ... 
مبارك:وانتي بعد فكري ولا تعلقين الريال و تطولين عليه ... استخيري ربج و توكلي على الله ..
وقام مبارك بيطلع من غرفته ... 
مريم: مبارك..
مبارك: لبيه ..
مريم: فيها شي اذا عطيتك ورقة وخليت اخو رفيجك يشرحها لي؟
مبارك:مادري صراحة ... يمكن فيها احراج اني اطلب منه هالشي قبل لا تردين عليهم جواب ..
مريم نزلت راسها : اوكي خلص عيل 
مبارك ابتسم لها و راح ولمها و حبها على جبينها : هاتي اللي عندج وانا بقول لمحمد اذا يقدر ومنعا للاحراج بقول له بيني و بينه ... وهذي آخر مرة لج فاهمة يا بنت السالم
مريم بابتسامه امل وامتنان : مشكور يا خوي ... الله يخليك لي 
......
ترى ماذا سيكون رد مريم؟؟ بتوافق و إلا لأ؟ وشنو راح يكون مبررها؟؟
شمس هل بيتغير شعورها اتجاه مبارك يوم من الأيام؟؟
شنو بيكون حال محمد اذا عطاه مبارك اوراق مرايم؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثامن عشر °؛¤
في الجامعة ... 
شمس و الجازي و البنات .. موزة وسمر جالسين في السكشن بعد ما انتهى الأختبار
شمس: يا ربي الله يستر كان وايد صعب
الجازي: اهو صعب لكن اسئلته مرت علينا لكنه بطريقة محورة 
سمر: يعني بالله عليكم انا ما اعرف إلا لما يجيني سؤال مباشر .. ممكن اكون عارفة الجواب لكن صيغة السؤال ما فهمتها شلوووون تبيني اجاوب .. يا ويلي جان ما ارسب فيه
موزة: ههههههااااااي ... تستاهلين .. قايلة لج خلينا نذاكر امس قلتي لأ اخوي واعدني يوديني السينما وما ابي افوت هالفرصة
سمر: صجي .. اجل اخوي يتكرم علي ويعزمني لأول مرة على سينما و ما تبيني اروح 
شمس: يا بنت الناس ما قلنا لج لا تروحين بس على الأقل ذاكري 
سمر: ذاكرت صدقيني قبل بيوم .. وحفظته عدل .. لكن صيغة الاسئلة اهي خربطتني 
الجازي: طيب يا شيخة يعني احنا اللي قطعنا روحنا من المذاكرة
موزة: اللي طاف طاف ... واذا فات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت ما بيدنا شي 
شمس: ايوه يا ام الحكم
الجازي: هههههه خذوا الحكمة من افواه المجانين
موزة: لا يا شيخة حلفي بس ... اذا انا مجنونة انتو شو بالله
سمر: ههههههههههههه شلة مجانين 
شمس: ههههههههههههه ... يالله قومو الكفتيريا الاختبارالزفت جوعني 
سمر: روحوا انتو .. انا سايرة البيت الحين اخوي يمرني
موزة: اشوف سمور إلا راضي عليج اخوج .. جي شالسالفة؟؟
سمر: حبيبي اخوي .. بس هاليومين ماخذ اجازة وفاضي لي 
شمس: هني يالج .. انا الدريول بيمر ياخذهم من مدارسهم و بيمرني
موزة: انا ابوي بيشلني اساعة وحدة
الجازي: وانا بعد بيشلني اساعة 2 
سمر: ليش ما تيين معاي نوصلج بطريجنا 
الجازي: ما يحتاج سيري انتي 
سمر: هو ليش ؟؟ ما بناكلج انا واخوي ترى لا تخافين
الجازي: لا والله احراج ... كل مرة اروح معاكم 
سمر: وين كل مرة .. كلها مرتين 
موزة: ما عندج سالفة يالجازية روحي معاهم اوريدي انتي على طريجهم ونفس الشارع 
شمس: هيه والله ما فيها شي .. على الأقل تسولفون و تونسون بعض 
الجازي: انزين انا قايلة لأمي تقول لبوي يمرني لأن الدريول مرضان الحين اكيد قالت له ...
سمر: طاع هذي ... في اختراع اسمه تلفون .. اتصلي لها و قولي لها انج بتيين معاي و خالتي سعاد ما بتقول لج شي ..
اتصلت الجازي لأمها على الموبايل وماشالته و لا تلفون البيت ... وتلفون ابوها خربان وماتعرف رقم الشغل عشان تتصل فيه ...
الجازي: مادري ليه ما ترد عليّ
سمر: زين خلص انتي امشي معاي و للحين وقت على يية ابوج تكونين وصلتي البيت.. 
الجازي: اوكي ...مشينا عيل
سمر: مشينا ... بــاااااي جيلز
شمس و موزة: بـــــاي 
ركبت الجازي مع سمر سيارة اخوها الفورد الجيب اليديدة وجلست ورا سمر .. وكان حاط موسيقى كلاسيكية في السيارة ومع المكيف الشغال كان جو مرّرة حلو ....
سمر: ياسر ما عندك شي غير هالشريط فيه ربشة شوية 
ياسر: ماعندي غيره
سمر: افا جان قلت لي اعطيك من الاشرطة اللي عندي 
ياسر: من حلاة ذوقج عاد الحين
سمر: لا عيل حلاة هالشريط ... والله فيني نودة )) <<تبي تنام يعني))
ياسر: انا عاجبني الجو جذي .. مب عاجبج اوقفج واخذي لج أي تكسي 
سمر: واهوووووون عليك .. ماهكذا الظن بك وانا اختك 
ياسر: شسويتي في الاختبار اليوم 
سمر: لا تذكرني فيه زفت .. صعب مادري من وين يابو هالأسئلة 
ياسر: اكيد صعب لأنج ما ذاكرتي زين انتي وويهج تحاتين الهياتة 
رن موبايل الجازي على رنة آآه و نص .. واحترق ويهها كانت تظن انه سايلنت وطول و اهو يرن على ما طلعته من الشنطة و ردت عليه وكانت امها المتصلة ...
الجازي: هلا يمه ... ليه ما رديتي .. اها .. اوكي خلص قولي لأبوي لا يمرني انا راجعة مع رفيجتي سمور ... أي الحمد لله ... ان شاء الله .. يسلمج لي ... بــأي
سمور: هذي خالتي ؟
الجازي بصوت هادئ يادوب ينسمع: هيه و تسلم عليج 
ياسر في خاطره ... شو هالصوت ... شو هالأدب ... ربي يحفظج من كل عين .. حتى من عيني يا نظر عيني ...
سمر: الله يسلمها ... وقف وقف ... روح ييب لي ايسكريم يوعانة 
ياسر: تبين قومي يبي لروحج انا مانب رايح وما في باركات يمه 
سمر: اممممم .. اوكي زين دقايق و برجع .. الجازي حبيتي ما بتأخر اوووووووكي 
وطلعت بسرعة البرق من السيارة .. الجازي ما تدري شالسالفة فجأة لقت نفسها بالسيارة لحالها معاه ... بعد صمت بضعة دقائق .. نطق ياسر
ياسر: الشيخة شسويتي في الأمتحان ان شاء الله تمام
الجازي: ها .. نعم .. هيه كان زين بس صعب شوي 
ياسر: الجازي ....
اضطربت و استغربت لا اراديا رفعت رأسها فورا بعد ان كانت تتكلم و اهي منزله راسها والتقت عيناها مع عينيه و بسرعة انزلتهما 
ياسر: انا اسف ... بس انا بغيت اقول لج شي ...
الجازي: ........ 
ياسر: انا ... مادري شقول .. ويمكن الوضع غلط الحين .. لكن مافي طريقة ثانية عشان اقول لج .. انا بصراحة معجب فيج ... و اريدج على سنة الله و رسوله ...
الجازي علامات المفاجأة واللاتصديق كلها على وييها .. وهي اتوعد في سمر في داخلها ومو عارفة شلون ترد عليه .. ودها تبطل باب السيارة و تطلع منه ... لكن وين تروح ..
ياسر: انا قلت لسمر تقول لج لكنها ما عرفت ... و انا اليوم ياي بس عشان اقول هالشي .. اتمنى ما تعصبين من اللي سوته سمر ....... الجازي ... ما سمعت ردج 
الجازي: واللي يبي على سنة الله ما يعرف يدخل البيوت من ابوابها او تغير الزمن و صارت من سياراتها ؟!!.. 
حس ياسر بشوية احراج : انا بغيتج تأذننين لي اول عشان ادخل قلبج .. واذا لقيت منج الموافقة بنفس اللحظة اخطبج من اهلج ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجازي: .........

ياسر: ما سمعت ردج 
الجازي: راح تسمعه من سمر 
وبهاللحظة ادخلت سمر عليهم و بيدها 3 ايسكريم .. 
سمر: هاكم يبت لكم معاي ما هنتوا عليّ..
وماحد رد عليهم و اثنينهم ساكتين 
سمر: شصار؟؟ ...انزين اخذوهم من عندي لعوزوني 
وبعد حاقرينها وماحد ماعطها ويه ..!!
سكتوا كلهم لحد ما وصلوا الجازي لبيتها .. والايسكريم اغلبه ذاب على عباية سمر ... واهي اضطرت انها تاكله بروحها .. و بعد ما نزلت الجازي 
سمر: شصار ؟؟؟ اشوف إلا الحرب الباردة ؟؟
ياسر: سكتي انتي و افكارج الجهنمية يالسبالة 
سمر: افااا .. سبالة بعد!!؟؟ ردت عليك بشنو ؟
ياسر: ما قالت شي .. بس حسيت نفسي شكثر انا صغير يمها .. كله منج انتي 
سمر: ليييش .. شسويت .. جزاتي بغيتك تقول لها بنفسك .. إلا انت دفش وما تعرف ترمس عدل ..
ياسر: سكتي عني لا فلعتج من السيارة الحين و ارتكبت فيج جريمة 
سمر: يمه .. لا حرام عليك امي تبيني ما عندها غيري ترى 
ياسر: سموووور سكتي عني خلص لا اعطيج بوكس الحينه يسكتج من الزين 
سمر: ويلي .. جذي الحب يسوي ... زين اهي شقالت لك عاااد ؟؟..
ياسر: قالت ... قالت لي بتسمع الجواب من عند سمر 
سمر: امبيه .. رحت وطي .. جان ما اخسر صداقتها بسبتك 
ياسر: والله العظيم انج حمارة .. وانا ازيد منج اللي اسمع شورج بعد 
سمر: شنو احنا قاعدين في حديقة حيوانات .. 
ياسر: سكتي عني لا الحينه اغير ملامح ويهج 
سمر: ويلي يمـــــه لحقي عليّ .. 
الجازي بعد ما وصلت البيت و بدلت هدومها و سولفت مع امها ولا كأن شي صاير ... كانت مرتبكة من الداخل و متفاجأة و بنفس الوقت معصبة على تصرف سمر معاها ... ماتدري شتسوي و شلون تتصرف ... السبالة سمرو لكن اوريها .. مادري اتصل لها ازفها الحين .. تحطني بهالموقف لروحي مع اخوها..!!
شمس كانت للحين بالجامعة تنطرهم ايونها ... و جالسة عند كراسي الانتظار لروحها لأن كلهم راحوا و يرن تلفونها و تطالع رقم المتصل ... شيخة البنات ...
شمس: هلا و الله بشيخة البنات
شيخة: هلا بييييييج حبيتي شموووس و حشتنيني
شمس: شحاااالج حبيبتي انتي بعد وحشتيني موووووت 
شيخة: بخير داااااامج بخير و يعلج الخير ان شاء الله
شمس: تسلمين الغلا ... شوووخ ليش ما تدقين لي ولا تسألين عني 
شيخة: كاني داقة عليج لا ... أي مو اجوفج مكسرة تلفوني من اتصالاتج
شمس: هههههههههه ... حبيتي والله على طول عالبال 
شيخة: شمسوووووو وحشتيني ابي اجوفج ... متى بترجعون بوظبي 
شمس بحزن: ما بنرجع خلص 
شيخة: شووووووو .. لييييييه ما بترجعون؟؟؟؟
شمس: ابوي قرر ان راح نستقر في العين يم اهلنا هني 
شيخة: افا ... والله حزنتيني ... وانا اقول الحين هانت دام ابوج يا خلص يعني قربت رجعتكم
شمس: شسوي بعد ... و الله كثر ماني فرحانة إلا اني حزينة و ضايق خلقي 
شيخة: و العرب اللي اهني ... مو حرام يتعذبون 
شمس: ................
شيخة: تراهم موصلين لج سلام .. وعلى طول يسألون عنج 
شمس: الله يسلمهم ... شخبارهم 
شيخة: الحمد لله عايشيين
شمس: ....... شووخ .. سلمي لي عليهم وايد ... وقولي لهم ان القلب ما نساهم 
شيخة: آآآآه يا قلبي ... يوصل غناتي .. يالله حبيبتي ماعندي رصيد وايد عطيتج ويه 
شمس: ههههه .. يالبخيلة ولا تتغيرين
شيخة: افا الحينة انا بخيلة .. تصدقين السبال شنكرو يقول لي ماما انتي واجد كنجوس .. ( شنكر هذا الدريول و كنجوس يعني بخيل بالهندي)
شمس: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
شيخة: تأبرني هالضحكة ... يالله بــــــاي .. ما تبين بعد اقول لأحد شي او شي ؟؟؟
شمس: سلامتج .. سلمي لي على خالتي ... في وداعة الرحمن
شيخة: وداعته .. بااي
شمس: بــــاي
كان المفروض ان الدريول بيشلها لكن اللي صار ان مريم و مبارك اهم اللي مروا عليها ياخذونها ..
شمس: سلام عليكم 
مريم و مبارك: وعليكم السلام و الرحمة 
مرايم: شنو اختبارج اليوم 
شمس: صعب اهو لكن سويت اللي عليّ
مبارك ما علّق ولا قال شي و كان الوقت يمر بطيء و كلهم ساكتين لحد ما تكلمت مريم 
مريم: ليش ساكتين 
ماحد رد عليها ... ماعطينها طاف ...
مريم: انزين مبارك ودنا البحر شوية 
مبارك: أي بحر الحين الظهر 
مريم و تغمز له بعينها : خاطري اروح من زماااان ما سرت البحر والحين طرى على بالي 
مبارك: زين اوكي بس ما نتأخر 
مريم: شمس شتقولين ؟
شمس: اوكي انا اولريدي باجر ما وراي شي و الجو اليوم حلو 
مريم: زين يالله ودنا ...
ووداهم مبارك عالبحر ... وداهم مكان بعيد شوي ما فيه احد عشان ياخذون راحتهم .. اهو نزل معاهم اول بعدها تركهم بروحهم جالسين على الشاطئ مقاربين للبحر و مع الامتداد و الجزر تصطدم المياه بأرجلهم و يداعبهم النسيم العليل ... مريم كانت تطالع بالبحر و تكلمه و لا احد يسمعها لأن لغته لا يفهمها احد غيرها و غيره .. تشكي له حيرتها و ترجو منه السلوى ...
شمس: مريم انتي جالسة تكلمين البحر 
مريم: هيه .. اشدراج ؟؟!
شمس: لأن سحر البحر باين في عيونج ... 
مريم: شمس .. ليه رديتي اخوي 
تفاجأت شمس من سؤال مريم و ما كانت تتوقع ان مبارك قال لها وما عرفت شنو ترد عليها ...
مرايم: مبارك قال لي ...
شمس: شقال لج 
مرايم: راح اقول لج شي اول ... مبارك طول عمره يكتم مشاعره و ما يبينها ... وحتى انا استغربت جرأته و صراحته لما قال لي انها صارحج بحبه ... وكان محبط وامله مريض بموافقتج .. 
شمس: مريم انتي شرات اختي ... مثل ما مبارك شراة اخوي .. احبكم و اودكم شراه الأهل اخوان و اكثر .. لكن عمري ما فكرت بمبارك او حسيت ناحيته بأي شعور غير .. وانا حتى عمري ما عاملته بغير معاملة الأخ لأخته ...
مرايم: لكن اخوي ما ينعاب .. ومو لأنه اخوي اقول عنه هالشي ... مبارك ريال و الكل يشهد له ... وغير هذا وسيم و قمر يذبح أي بنت بجماله ... وفوق هذا ولد عمج واولى من الغريب ..
شمس: وانا اشهد بكل اللي قلتيه و مبارك يستاهل وحدة احسن مني بعد .. لكن انا ما اصلح له ..
مرايم: شمس في حد بحياتج ؟
شمس: ليش .. عشاني رفضت مبارك يعني لازم في حد غيره .؟؟..
مرايم: هب لازم .. بس انا حاسة ان في شي ...
شمس: إذا جا الوقت المناسب راح اقول لج .. لكن الحينه انا ما افكر بشي غير دراستي 
مرايم: عيني بعينج 
احمر وجه شمس و ارتبكت وانكشفت ان السالفة اكيد فيها شي ..
مريم: ما تقدرني تحطين عينج بعيني .. انا تمنيت ان نتشارك بأسرارنا .. تقولين لي و اقول لج اللي بقلبي .. لكن على راحتج .. وانا اول و اخيراً بنت عمج ووقت اللي بتقولين لي قلبي مفتوح لج بأي وقت ...
بكت شمس وحضنت مريم .. وحتى ان مريم خافت .. ومبارك كان يراقبهم من بعيد و شاف شمس واهي تبجي .. وكان وده يروح لهم .. لكنه وقف مكانه وخلاهم .. وقال يف نفسه .. اكيد الحينه شمس تطلع اللي بقلبها لمريم .. و انسحب للسيارة يراقبهم و ينطرهم ...
مرايم: شمس علامج حبيبتي .. ليش تبكين ؟؟
شمس: مو قادرة استحمل اكثر يا مريم ... مب قادرة ... والله اني حاسه اني بختنق ..
مرايم: سلامتج .. شمس كلميني ليه تبجين هدي شويه و اخذي نفس و قولي لي ..
شمس: آآآه يا شمس .. شقول لج ... انا من توفت امي و انا ضايعة ... امي صندوق اسراري .. كل مابقلبي و كل احساسي اخذته وراحت ... انا يتيمة الأم .. يتيمة الصدر الحنون ... كتمت وايد بس ماقدر مي متعودة ..
مرايم: فديتج .. قولي لي يمكن اقدر اريحج .. 
شمس: احبه يا مريم ... احبه وماقدر اخذ غيره ... انا رفضت مبارك لأني ما استاهله ... رفضت مبارك لأن غيره اخذ قلبي من زمان ... و البعاد و الشوق ذابحني ... 
مرايم ابعدت شمس عنها عشان تطالع في وييها و تعرف منو هذا اللي حبه معذب شمس لهالدرجة ... 
مرايم: ومن يكون؟
شمس: نادر ...
مرايم: أي نادر ؟؟؟؟
شمس: نادر الجواد ... اخو شيخة رفيجتي ...
مرايم: لاعب المنتخب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شمس: هيه .. هو ما غيره
مرايم: واهو ... يحبج؟؟
شمس: يحبني ... يحبني بجنون!! .. واذا قلت لج بجنون اقصد اكثر من الجنون ...
مرايم: وليه ما يخطبج؟
شمس: اهو خطبني من امي الله يرحمها ... لكن ابوي ما يدري ...
مرايم: شلون يعني عمي ما يدري ؟؟؟ شمس شالسالفة؟
شمس: قصة طويلة.. اخاف و استحي اقولها ؟؟
مرايم: تستحين و فهمتها .. لكن تخافين من شنو ؟؟ هل تعتقدين اني ممكن اقول لأحد اذا انتي ما تبين؟؟؟ 
شمس: اخاف اطيح من عيونج 
مرايم: شمس شالسالفة ؟؟ ..مستحيل تطيحين من عيني!!!
شمس: شيخة رفيجتي من سنين طويلة ... عشنا مع بعض فترة المراهقة كلها ... كنا اصحاب واصدقاء بكل معنى الصداقة .. ما نفترق وبأي مكان نكون مع بعض .. لنا نفس الاصحاب .. و نفس الاذواق .. حتى بملابسنا مثل بعض .. وان في بوظبي ماحد من اهلنا ... ماعدا اكثر شي عمي راشد يزورنا هناك عشان يعابل اشغاله وسيف من يروح بوظبي يشل وياه زينة و سارة لكنهم مجرد عيال عم و اهل ... وسوالفنا للضحك .. ومهما قربت منهم .. ما الاقي اعز و اقرب من شيخة ... و لحد ماهم انتقلوا لبيت قريب منا و صاروا تقريبا بيت جيرانا .. وصارت كله في بيتنا و تنام معاي او انا في بيتهم .. ولكن زياراتي لهم قليلة لأن عندها 4 خوان .. اثنين متزوجين و نادر و الصغير بالثانوية ...
نادر كان توه ملتحق بالنادي ... وكان على الاحتياط ... تقريبا كان اهو دريولنا لمشاورينا ... لحد ما تعودت عليه و صار عادي .. يعني شراه الاخوان و الكلفة طايحة من بينا ... و صار من يشوفني لازم يسلم علي او يسولف معاي ..طبعا ابوي ما كان يدري ... وكان ماخذ الوضع عادي ... لكن امي لاحظت هالشي و صارت تمنعني من كثر الطلعة معاهم ... الفراق غير المشااعر ... صار دايما يسأل عني .. وانا صرت اتمنى اشوفه و كحل عيني بشوفته ... لحد ما اجا اليوم اللي قال لشيخة صراحة بحبه لي و انه يبيني ... انا ياهل ومااعرف بهالسوالف ... على طول قلت لأمي و صارت تمعني اكثر و اكثر من اني اظهر معاهم و حتى روحتنا المدرسة اذا يمرون علي عشان نروح مع بعض صارت تمنعني و تخليني اروح مع الدريول او ابوي ... وكل هذا مازادنا إلا حب لبعض و رغبة و قوة بالبحث و الالتقاء ببعض ...
لحد يوم من الأيام ... وانا عندي خط لغرفتي لروحي ... اتصل فيني بعد ماخذ الرقم من اخته ... وقال لي انه لازم يشوفني .. مايقدر ينام قبل لا يقول لي تصبحين على خير على الأقل .. وانه جايب لي خبر حلو... و اني اذا ما نزلت له و الله ليبات عند باب البيت للصبح لحد مااظهر له ... وانا ما عرفت شسوي .. انا متولهة عليه .. وهو يم باب البيت ... ينطرني ... نزلت له شفته .. اول ما شافني مسك يدري .. حسيت برعشة بكل ذرة من جسمي ... تعوذت من بليس قلت له اني بروح وهذي آخر مرة يسويها ... قال لي انه راح يلعب اساسي مع المنتخب لأول مرة وكان مبسوط و فرحان و يبشرني ... اهو باس جبيني وقال تصبحين على خير ... و بهاللحظة امي شهقت ... شافته .. انا مالي ذنب ... خايفة كأني مسوية جريمة ... واهو وقف مكانه متسمر مادري شيسوي .. خايف عليّ مو على نفسه ... كان يكلمها يقول لها خالتي انا آسف مو قصدي ... لكن امي صارخت عليه و طردته برا البيت ... اهو طلع من جهة وامي اغمى عليها من جهة ثانية ... انا كنت ابجي و للحين ابجي ... ظلت مريضة كذا يوم و انا ما اروح المدرسة ...امي ما كانت ترد علي .. كانت غضبانة عليّ ... وانا ادري ان اللي صار غلط ولا الله يرضى فيه ولا رسوله ... لكن الشيطان دخل بيناتنا... لكن والله كنت حاطة حجابي و لابسة عباتي ... وقلت لها هالكلام .. قالت لي الحشمة والأدب مو باللباس ومو هذا اللي ربيتج عليه يا بنت فهد ...وبعد ما لاحظت شيخة غيابي واني ما ارد على تلفوناتها .. قالت لأخوها و علمته بالسالفة ... و زارتنا في البيت اهي وامها .. عشان يتحمدون لها بالسلامة ... وبعد يحيروني لولدها .. لنادر .. لكن الخطوبة لحد ما يشتغل و يوقف على ريله .. امي ردت عليهم ان انا للحين صغيرة .. وما يبون يقطعون نصيبي ... و ان شاء الله بتم محيرة له بس بين امي وامه و انا واخته بدون ما يدرون الناس او الرياييل ... لحدعمر طويل و يصير شي رسمي ويكون اهو قد الزواج والمسؤؤليه ... وهذا كل اللي صار ... و شيخة اهي حلقة الوصل بيني و بينه ... والحين امي توفت وابوي ما يدري عن السالفة .. وانا خايفة.. مريم تكفين قولي لمبارك لا يخطبني من ابوي .. ابوي بيوافق واهو ولد عمي واولى من الغريب... دخيلج 
مريم: شلون قدرتي تستحملين كل هذا ...
شمس: ادري اني طحت من عينج .. لكن مو بيدي .. اذا صار يوم و حبيتي راح تقدرين اللي انا فيه ..
مرايم: انتي كنت مراهقة .. وعشتي قصة حب حقيقية ... بكل براءة و عفوية ...والانسان بطبعه خطاء بس المهم يعرف خطأه .. و نادر غرضه شريف و شاريج ... و الله يجعله من نصيبج ان شاء الله ...
ولمت شمس مريم و عينيها ممتلئة من دموع الحزن الممزوجة بالفرح لكلام مرايم المطمئن لها ..
شمس: مشكورة مريم انج فهمتيني و سمعتي لي ... و الله لو ما تكلمت كنت انفجرت ...بس يا مريم .. شبتقولين لمبارك .. و إذا كان يحبني من صج انا ما بقدر اجرحه ..
مريم: مبارك له الله .. والله يصبره .. مايستاهل هذا كله .. لكن القسمة و النصيب
شمس: آانا .. آسفة ...
مرايم:الاسف ما يفيد و انتي ما بيدج شي .. خلينا نقوم تأخرنا على البيت 
و ساروا للسيارة وين ما مبارك ينظرهم .. ولما شافهم شغل السيارة .. وكانوا سايرين وماسكين ايادي بعض و شكلهم حلو .. مع ملامح الهدوء و الابتسامه الحزينة البادية على وجوههم .. وحركوا للبيت......
اليوم الثاني بالجامعة ... شمس ما سارت ولا حتى موزة .. لكن سمر و الجازي عندهم اشياء مهمة و الدكتور طالبهم فكانوا لازم يروحون .. وطبعاالتقوا ببعض ... 
سمر: اأأ ا ... سلام عليكم
الجازي وهي رافعة حاجب و منزلة الثاني: وعليكم السلام
سمر: شحالج؟
الجازي: بخير .. دامج ما تقربين مني 
سمر: افاااااا ... صدقيني الجازي انا ما قصدي شي ..( وقاطعتها)
الجازي: ما في أي عذر يغفر لج اللي سويتيه ... لو كنتي قايلة لي باللي اخوج يبيه كنتي وفرتي علي و عليه و عليج الاحراج ... 
سمر:انا ما كان قصدي شي .. صار صدفة .. اهو قال لي يبيني اجمعج معاه ويقول اللي بخاطره .. وانا ما عرفت اقول لج هالشي وكنت ادري انج ما بترضين ... و اللي صار ان صرنا ثلاثتنا بالسيارة و الفرصة الوحيدة اللي يقدر يعبر لج و يقول اللي يبيه كان هالوقت ... 
الجازي: زين و بعدين الشيخة سمر 
سمر: اخوي يحبج يالجازية ... و يريدج زوجه له ... بس ينطر موافقتج 
الجازي: إذا يبني كنتي تقدرين تقولين لي .. تعطيني خبر على الأقل ... 
سمر: انا اسفة ... واعتذر .. ولروحي حصلت لي تهزيبه من عنده و شوي كان يقطني من السيارة للشارع 
الجازي: هههههههههههه تستاهلين ... ليته سواها 
سمر: افا ... ماهقيتها منج ... خلص زعلت
الجازي: زعلي شوفي من يراضيج 
سمر: يالله عاااااد حبيبتي لا تتدلعين .. تراه على نار و ينطر بس الرد منج عشان يتحرك .. 
الجازي: يصير خير
سمر: يعني شنو 
الجازي:الله كريم 
سمر: أي يعني شنو 
الجازي: يعني اللي الله كاتبه بيصير 
سمر: الجازي ... أي يعني بشنو ارد عليه ؟؟ 
الجازي: قولي له الجازي تبي تفكر بالموضوع شوية .. عطها فرصة

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء التاسع عشر °؛¤
في القهوة الشباب مجتمعين كالعادة ...
اسامة: اقول مبارك إلا بسألك ... صج الرمسة اللي سمعناها
مبارك: شو سمعت؟؟
اسامة: يقولون ان بيصير دمج في بعض المواد و بيقللون المقررات يعني بتقل سنوات الدراسة 
مبارك: والله يا خوي مدري هذي اشاعة نسمعها .. جاااان زين عشان نفتك بسرعة من هما ..
علي: هيه والله ... شيبنا و احنا ندرس .. نبي نشتغل و نستقل بذاتنا 
اسامه: خخخخخخ ... قولها صراحة مستعيل تبي تعرس بعد شو 
علي: هههههههه .. وشو فيها .. نحن هب اصغار ... وإلا شرايك ( و ينغز لمبارك)
مبارك: هيه الله يسمع منك ... ويحقق منايا 
اسامه: شو مبارك .. السالفة فيها إن ... جي شصاير ؟؟؟
مبارك: ما صاير شي .. إلا رمسة 
اسامه: رمسة ها ... اقول بروك ما خبري بك عندك هالحركات ..
علي: بل ... كاهو راعي الحركات وصل 
اسامه و بانت علي وجهه علامات الضيق: واخوك هم معاه 
كان الوصول هم مروان و محمد ...كانوا مع بعض و يمشون حذال بعض و يضحكون !!
مروان و محمد: مرحبا السااااع
اسامه من غير نفس: مراحب 
علي ومبارك : مرحبا مليووون 
علي: ها خويه وينك من المغرب 
محمد: رحت تحوطت شوية .. و تلاقيت ويا مروان و جينا مع بعض 
مبارك: صار لنا كم يوم ما شفناك .. علي يقول كنت مريض عسى ما شر 
تغيرت ملامح محمد وكأنه تذكر شي يبي ينساه .. ليش يا مبارك انت هني .. ليش تذكرني ... كثر ما ودي اجلس معاك كثراني ما ودي اشوف رقعة ويهك .. آآآه و كم من آه بتتحمل يا قلبي ..! 
محمد: سلامتك الشر ما يجيك ... بس كانت انفلونزا بسيطة ..
مبارك: والحين شو اصبحت؟
محمد: بخير يسرك الحال .. و التفت لأسامة اللي كان ساكت ... 
محمد: ها بو مشعل علامك ساكت
اسامة: سلامتك الغلا ماشي ...
مروان: هههههه يمكن ماكل له سد الحنك ...
محمد حس ان اسامه فيه شي و هب خالي ... وشكله متضايق .. وحب يطلعه من هالجو
محمد: اسامة قوم معاي بغيتك بشغلة خلنا نسويها ونرجع للشباب 
اسامة: صار بس على وين 
محمد: انت قوم معاي و انا اقول لك ...
مبارك: بوجسمان بس قبل لا تروح بطلب منك خدمة إذا تقدر تسويها 
محمد: انت تامر وانا خوك تم ..
علي: اشصاير كله اسرار و انا ضايع في الطوشة ولا احد معبرني 
مروان: افا عليك انا اقول لك عن آخر اسراري
ووقف مبارك مع محمد عشان يكلمه على جنب 
مبارك: صراحة انا محرج منك يا محمد .. و يمكن الوضع الحين حساس ... بس هذولا البنات ملعوزينا ...
محمد: ليش احراج احنا مثل الاخوان وانا خوك .. الكلمة اللي تستحي منها بدها 
مبارك: انا بطلب منك بس ما ابي احد يدري و لا حتى علي ... خبرك الحينه اخوك طالب اختي و للحين ما ردت عليهم جواب ...
محمد حس بغصة و بحة في صوته: خير يا مبارك اختك رافضة اخوي؟
مبارك: ابد السالفة مو كذا وهي للحين ما فكرت وردت جواب .. بس اهي تبي شرح و مذكرات ومادري شنو من عندك ... 
محمد فرح و تفاجأ و حزن في نفس الوقت: افا عليك حاظرين وانا خوك 
مبارك: ما ادري بس قلت يمكن السالفة فيها احراج وما ابي احد ياخذ خبر 
محمد: احنا ربع واهل حتى لو ما صار لنا نصيب معكم وانا خوك ... وانا تحت امرك ولا تستحي مني لا انت و لا الشيخة ..
مبارك : مشكور و رايتك بيضة 
ورجعوا للشباب 
مروان : ههههههههههههههههههههه
علي و محمر ويهه : والله انك ما تستحي 
مروان يضحك من قلب : هههههههههههه شفيك وانا خوك خليك كووول 
علي: انتو شعندكم .. يالله خلونا نمشي 
محمد: حشى شفيك جذي معتفس و حالتك حالة ... وين اسامة؟
علي: اسامة ينطرك بالسيارة .. انا مليت و ساير مبارك تيي وياي لو اروح لحالي؟..
مبارك: هيه مشينا .. – و يكلم مروان – ها مروان جاي معنا 
مروان: لا يا بو الشباب انا وراي مشوار 
علي: احسن بعد .. وياللا انت بعد خلنا نسير
مروان: ههههههههههههههههه باي يا احلى شباب
راح مبارك مع علي بالسيارة ... و واسامة كان جالس بسيارته و طلب منه محمد ان يركبون في سيارة محمد ويركنون سيارة اسامة بعدها يرجعون ياخذونها ... 
مبارك مع علي في السيارة.....
علي كان ساكت و حايس بوزه وشكله منرفز... 
مبارك: ههههههه والله شكلك يضحك شفيك انته؟؟ 
علي: اسكت عني بس اسكت ..
مبارك: افا لييه وانا اشسويت؟
علي: طايح لي اسرار و مخلني مع هالخايس ..
مبارك: هههههههههههه .. اكيد مروان ... ليه شصار بينكم؟
علي: اكيد اهو عيل منو الطوف .. والله الطوف ارحم منه هالخام مسود الويه ...
مبارك: زين فهمني شصار ياخوك و عفسك جذي 
علي : هذا واحد منحط تدري !!؟ ما يستحي على ويهه .. حرق ويهيي من سوالفه ...
مبارك: هههه توك تدري به ... عيل انا ما اطيقه من شوي 
علي: فكنا من سيرته بس يا معود ... تعال انت شعندك مع محمد 
مبارك: سلامتك بس واحد من الشباب مصوني اقول لمحمد شغلة لأنه خجلان من اخوك و فقال لي اقول له عنها ... 
علي: وشنو هالشغلة .. يعني سر 
مبارك: هي مب سر .. بس ما يصير اقولها لأنها ما تخصني و صاحبها مأمنني ... 
علي: زين يالله سير سير البحر نشوف الشباب يمكن بسطين هناك و اللا شي ماشيات نغير لنا جو ... 
مبارك: أي بحر في هالجو ... برد ياخوك ... خلنا نروح المول انتفرر شوي 
علي: هاااااا شعندك انت بعد؟؟!! ... اشوف صادتك عدوة من اللي ما ينطرى ... تبي تروح تغازل ؟!! 
مبارك: خخخخخ شفيك كلتني بقشوري ما قلت شي انا ... طيب تبي نروح البحر نروح بس لا تشبهنا ... ويلي منك لهالدرجة سبب لك عقدة مروان ... 
علي: يا ويل حالي ... لا تطري لي اسمه 
مبارك: ههههههههههههههه زين خلاص ههههههههه
******************

----------


## لحن الخلود

محمد و اسامة بسيارة محمد ....
محمد كان طول الوقت ساكت وهو يسوق السيارة وكل شوي اسامة يطالعه بنص عين و يلاقيه في مكان بعيد و في دنيا غير هالدنيا ... فقطع هالصمت اسامة.. 
اسامة: اقول محمد سويت البروجكت اليي طالبة علينا دكتور كريستيان
محمد: ها ... لا .. أي .. بديت فيه شوي بس للحين ما دخلت في المضمون ..!
اسامة اهااااا ... اقول محمد ... 
محمد:: قول 
اسامة: شفيك؟؟
ارتبك محمد و تغيرت ملامح وجهه من الشرود للحزن: سلامتك الغالي ماشي .. 
اسامة: ما هقيتها منك احنا ربع و شراة الاخوان وما اعرفك من يوم او يومين احنا عمر كله .. والحين تخش عني وانا خوك ... 
محمد: ابد يا خوي بس بالي منشغل شوي .. إلا انت شكلك مب خالي 
اسامة: انا افكر فيك .. وقلقان عليك .. 
محمد: ليش يا بو مشعل قلقان شايف علي شي؟؟ 
اسامة: مادري ... بس اشوفك كله اتفرر بالشوارع و مب مهتم بالدراسة شراة قبل و هذي آخر سنة و أهم سنة ... وفوق هذا اشوفك مرابع مروان و تروح و تيي معاه ...
محمد: ههههههه كل هذا عشان من شويٍ كنت راجع معاه ... 
اسامة: محمد .. انا اتكلم معاك عن جد ... وواحد من الشباب قال لي انه شافه معاك في العين موول و كنت تدخن بعد ... 
سكت محمد و وقف السيارة و صفها على جنب و اسند راسه للكرسي ... و تنهد تنهيده طويله .. آآآآآآه
اسامة: خير و انا خوك شصاير ... شالتنهيده اللي طالعة من قلب هذي ... 
محمد: مادري شقول لك يا اسامة .. انا مو طايق نفسي ... مو قادر افهم نفسي ... حاس اني ضايع .. حاس اني تايه في مكان مادري وين بدايته ووين نهايته ... حاس اني في جنة و حاس اني في نار او بني نارين .. 
اسامة: الله ... كل هذا في قلبك ولا تقول ولااحد داري باللي فيك يا خوي ... 
محمد: شقول و شرمس ... اليي فيني ما ينقال و لاينرمس عنه .. لأني مادري اصلا شاليي فيني .. 
اسامة: خوفتني عليك و اللي بيك شكله جايد ...
محمد: خلها على الله ربك يحلها و يدبرها من عنده ...
اسامة: يعني ما راح تقول لي ؟؟ 
محمد: خجلان ومادري بشنو ارمس لك ّ!! ... 
اسامة:خجلان مني ؟؟
محمد: خجلان من نفسي ... انا مستضغر نفسي ...!
اسامة: افااا ما هقيتها منك .. انت جذي تخليني اصر عليك انك تقول لي .. 
محمد: انا يوم اللي بينفك الساني و اريد ارمس ما راح الاقي احد غيرك افتح له قلبي .. اتركني على راحتي عالاقل هاليومين لأني مادري شبيصير ...
اسامة: على راحتك و يوم اللي تريد انا اعين و اعاون ...
محمد: ما تقصر ... الله يخليك لي بو مشعل 
وواصلوا طريهم يتحوطون شوي بالسيارة و بعدها ارجعوا ياخذون سيارة اسامة من عند القهوة ... وشافو لمة شباب و يتصارخون و شوي يتشابكون بالايادي ... 
كان مروان و معاه ربعه و واحد من الشباب ومعاه جم واحد ... 
مروان: اعلى ما بخيلك ركبه 
الشاب: انت واحد مو متربي وما عندك غيره على عرضك 
مروان: روح رب اختك اول و بعدين تعالي كلمني 
الشاب و انفعل و يبي يضربه بس امسكوه الشباب
الشاب: انت واحد حقير ومنحط ... وانا اعلمك عشان هالمرة ما تتعرض لبنات الناس 
مروان: رح بس رح ... 
الشاب: انا وراك و الزمن طويل يا مروان الكلب ... تفو ..!
مروان: تخسي و كلامك ما يخوفني ولا هزيت فيني شعرة ... رح بابا العب بعيد 
الشاب ويلم نفسه و يقول لي معه يمشون : لكن بتندم ... والله اللي خلق السما و رفعها لا اخليك تندم على كل شي سويته بحياتك ... 
وراح كل واحد بطريقه و رجع مروان و اللي معاه للقهوة و مبارك و اسامة ما حبوا يحتكون مع مروان و سألوا واحد من الشباب كان عالقهوة و كذا مرة يلقونه و بينهم سلام ... 
محمد: سلام عليكم بو الشباب
شاهين: هلا و الله وعليكم السلام
اساامة: مراحب خوي 
محمد: خويه شصاير هالهوشة؟
شاهين: هذا ربيعكم مروان اهو سبب هالهوشة ... هذا الشاب ضبط اخته تتكلم مع مروان و اخذ رقمه وعرف انه هنا واجا يبي يتفاهم معاه بذوق و لكن ربيعكم سوا له سالفة و تهاوشو بالقهوة و حط الريال بموقف محرج جدام الكل ..
اسامة: مروان الزفت .. خسه الله 
محمد: يا اخوي شاهين هذا لاهو صاحبنا ولا شي ... غير ان كان بيننا زمالة بالمدرسة و جيرة قديمة و الحين سلام و عليكم السلام بالجامعة نشوفه بالقهوة، و ما نتشرف ان يكون لنا ربيع شراته ... بس هذي الرمسة عشان اوضح لك 
شاهين: السموحة منكم بس لأني شفته كم مرة معاكم وجليسكم في القهوة .. وانا كنت اقول بيني وبين نفسي ان انتو شكلكم عرب محترمين و ريايل مو شراته و زين انك وضحت لي وانا خوك ...
محمد: هذا من طيبك يا اخوي 
محمد و اسامة: في امان الله
شاهين: امان الكريم 
اسامة: شفت يا مبارك شلون هالمروان خيسنا بريحته لأنه محسوب من ربعنا 
محمد: تدري هذا ذكرني بالتجربة اللي عطونا اياها بالمدرسة ان التفاحة المعفنه تعفن كل التفاحات اللي معاها بنفس الصندوق ...
اسامة: اخبرني من تصاحب اقل لك من انت ....
محمد: هيه والله كلامك صح .. الحمد لله رب العالمين ان عطاني صاحب مجنون شراتك ...
اسامة: هههههههه و الحمد لله ان عطاني صاحب مهبول شراتك .....
محمد :خخ يعني الحينه انا مهبول
اسامة: اجل انا مجنون 
محمد: انت مجنون فيني لا.. هههههههه
اسامة: وانت مهبول عليّ لا هههههههه
ومع هذه الضحكات ذهب كل واحد فيهم إلى بيته لينعموا بقسط من النوم و راحة بعد هذه الليلة الطويلة ... ولكن لا ينام إلا من باله مرتاح... 
**************
الجازي و مرايم يتكلمون عالتلفون 
الجازي: هههههه آآه ذبحتيني من الضحك بس مو قادرة 
مريم: ههههه اجل لو تشوفيه شيصير فيج؟
الجازي: هههههه آآه .. عيل محاظرتكم كله ضحك ... شلون تنتبهون لشرحه؟
مريم: ههههههه مسيكين تصدقين انه يشرح من قلب بس غصب عنا ما نقدر ننتبه له و الله يستر من الفاينل..
الجازي: ههههههههه بس ما ابي اضحك .. اخاف حلجي ينشق بعدين منو يرضى ياخذني ههههههه
مريم صخت من سمعت طاري العرس
الجازي: مرااايم هلوو وين رحتي 
مريم: لا ابد ... جازية ...
الجازي: شو مرايم علامج 
مريم: متقدم لي واحد 
الجازي: كلووولووووويش وشو وافقتي؟؟؟ متى العرس؟؟ يالله غردي عطيني بياناته ومعلوماته<< تدرس كمبيوتر ما عليها شره 
مريم: تذكرين حادثة اخوي احمد في البر الللي كان معاه بالسيارة
الجازي: اييييوه علي ربيع مبارك.. هو؟؟؟؟؟
مريم :لا اخوه اسمه عبدالرحمن
الجازي: هيه عرفته هذا الكبير .. والله تصدقين كيوت و رزة ...
مريم: هيه
الجازي: مرايم علامج .. بج شي؟ .. شكلج هب موافقة؟؟
مريم: مادري للحين ما عطيتهم قراري 
الجازي: في شي على الريال يخليج ما توافقين عليه؟؟
مريم: لأ الشهادة لله ما به شي ينعاب!... (و في قلبها تقول عيبه الكبير انه اخو محمد)..
الجازي: انا بنت خالتج الوحيدة و ربع و شراة الخوات يا مرايم.. قولي لي بصراحة حد في بالج؟؟ 
مريم: شفيكم عليّ ... يعني اذا ما وافقت لازم يكون في حد ثاني ..
الجازي: مو لازم .. لكن منهو سألج غيري هالسؤال؟
مريم: مبارك خويه 
وفز قلب الجازي لطاري الغالي .... يا ويل حال اللي يحبون ولا حد يدري عنهم ....
الجازي: انا بعد ...
مرايم: شو انتي بعد؟؟؟؟؟
الجازي: في واحد يبي يتقدم لي ... اخو سمور رفيجتي ..
و قالت لمرايم قصته و الموقف اللي صار لها ..
مريم: هههههههههه و الله مسكين هالياسر جي تسوين به...
الجازي: اجل يرضيج اللي صار فينني .. الله وكيلج ويهي احترق .... 
مريم: ههههههه .. لكن صج سمور هذي فناتك ...
الجازي: لكن هين اوريها .. ما اعديها لها بسهولة ...
مريم: وانتي شراح تردين عليهم؟؟ وخالتي درت؟
الجازي: اما قلت لأمي وافكر اني ما اقول لها ...
مريم: يعني ما راح تفكرين بالموضوع ... ترى شكله ريال و ما ينعاب 
الجازي: انتي ادرى الناس يا مرايم ..ان قلبي مو ملكي .. و اللي ساكن فيه مو راضي يطلع .. والشهادة لله ياسر فيه مواصفات تخلي كل بنت تتمناه ... 
مريم:لأني اعزج واعز مبارك ... يعز علي اقول لج ان مبارك ما يفكر فيج إلا شراة الاخوان ... و نصيبه لوجه الله من اخت تحبج و تبي مصلحتج .. استخيري ربج و وفكري بياسر .. اخذي اللي يبيج و شاريج وانسي اللي ناسيج ...
الجازي: آآه يا مـريم.. كلامج مثل السكاكين بقلبي ...والله ثم والله ان مو بيدي... انا اعزه و اوده و كلمة صدق اني احبــــــه... احاول انساه ماقدر ... اتناساه انسى و ارد اتذكره ...اخاف اظلم ياسر معاي وهو ما يستاهل مني هذا .. اصده من البداية و لا اني اذبحه في النهاية ... و تساقط الدموع من عين الجازي بل من حرقه قلبها ....
وهذا حال مريم .. تحس بالجازي و بعذابها و كيف وهي الآن تذوق طعم ما ذاقته سابقاً ...
انهارت مريم ايضا في نوبة بكـاء بعد ان اغلقت السماعة مع الجازي ... ولكنها هدئت من نفسها و تيددت وومسكت كتاب الله الذي به تطزئن القلوب و اخذت تتلو بعض من آياته التي تعبث الراحة في النفوس ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

على صوت اذان الفجر استيقظت مرايم من نومها مرتاحة متفائلة و بنفس الوقت استيقظ مبارك ايضاً ... هذه القلوب الطاهرة المعذبه بحب الاخرى.. المحبين في الله و لله .. كيف ؟ متى . ولماذا؟ لا احد يعلم و لكنه حدث للأثنين!!! 
مبارك ينزل بسرعة من على الدر يبي يلحق محاظرته لأنه متأخر و تناديه مرايم ...
مرايم: صباح الخير مبارك
مبارك: صباح الورد و الياسمين باااي 
مرايم:شفيك مستعيل ... لحظة بعيطك الاوراق اللي قلت لك عليهم .. 
مبارك: اوكي بسررعة يبيهم لي السيارة انا ساير مستعيل ..
مرايم: زين زين بس ثواني 
وراحت مريم و اخذت الكتاب و الاوراق و نظرت لهم للحظة نظرة تأمل و اخذتهم و ودتهم لخوها السيارة..
وبعد ما خلص مبارك من محاظراته اتصل على محمد وياهم واخذ منه الاوراق و طبعا من دون ما يلفتون انتباه علي منعاً للأحراج على قولتهم ..!
***********************
محمد في البيت يقلب الاوراق ببطئ و تعب كانه يبي يفتك منهم بسرعة ..!! 
لفت انتباهه ورقه مكتوب فيها بالعربي <<< مو لأنهم يدرسون انكليزي اغلب الاشيا بالانكليزي
**في الصفحة 52 اسألة مهمة وفيها تحديد للمصير؟**
فتح محمد الكتاب على هالصفحة ...
وشوي شوي عيون محمد تتسع ويفتح فمــــه كالابله .. وعلامات لا تفسر على وجهه ...
و فجأة يخترع محمد من صوت الباب .. احد يدق الباب محمد مرتبك ... رتب الاوراق بسرعة و هو ينادي من؟؟ ... وكانت سارة اخته 
محمد: هلا والله بأم الهنوف .. يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
سارة: مرحبا السااااع .. شبلاك ساعة عشان تفج لي الباب ...
محمد: لا بس كنت مندمج مع الاوراق و عندي بحث كنت اسويه وكذا ... 
سارة: قصدك اني معطلتك يعني ؟.. مسود الويه هذا و انا اقول ابي اسلم على خوي حبيبي صار لي يومين ما شفته ... طلعت ما تستاهل من يسأل عنك ..
محمد: ههه تسلمين لي الغلا ... انا ما اروم على زعلج بعد ... 
سارة: واي منك ومن كلامك الحلو 
محمد: بس كلامي اللي حلو؟؟
سارة: كلك على بعضك حلو ... هههههه .. يالله انت بعد خلص من جامعتك السنة و انا اخطب لك احسن و احلى بنات الامارات ...
محمد:هههههههههههههههههه يمكن انا ما ابي من الامارات .. يمكن اخذ لي خليجية او امريكية و الله يمكن تضوي راسي هندية ههههههههههههههههه 
سارة: هههههههه انت ما تجوز من سوالفك ... فديته خويه شو مهظوم 
محمد: انتي للحين على القنوات اللبنانية ... حتى قمتي ترمسين من رمستهم 
سارة: بعد شسوي .. الفرااااغ وانا اختك ...
محمد: طيب ممكن الحين تسيرين تدورني لج شغلة لأني هي فاضي ومااااا عندي وقت فراغ شراتج .. انا وقتي من ذهب وإن ما قطعته قطعني ..
سارة: ههههههههه امحق طردة .. لكن هين ... سير ذاكر احسن لك سير 
محمد:اوووووكي لا توصيني ... اقول ام الهنوف ؟
سارة: دام قمت ترمس بذرابه يعني يتبي شي .. نعم شو طلبك؟
محمد: خويتي الفطينه طالعة عليّ ... زين ما تدرين عن عبدالرحمن إذا ردوا عليكم جواب وإلا للحين ؟...
سارة: لحينه البنت تفكر ... ليه السؤال؟
محمد: سلامتج بس اطمأن على خويه و حرمته.. فيها شي؟
سارة: ما فيها شي ... بس فكر بدروسك احسن لك ..
محمد: سارة... احبج و اموت فيج ...
سارة: وانا بعد .. محمدوووو شوراك اليوم؟؟ شتبي؟
محمد: ابي اسأل سؤال ومحرج ومب عارف شلون اقول لج 
سارة: قول وانا اختك لا تستحي مني قول
محمد: أي انتي موتج الهذرة .. بس هذا شي مصيري و خطير وما بي هالرمسة تطلع برى هالدار ...و سكر محمد باب غرفته و قعد اخته هو قعد يمها ...
محمد: سارة .. الحين لو ان البنت اللي اسمها مريم اللي خاطبها اخوي رفضت اخوي ... و بعدين انا تقدمت لها اخطبها .. هل هذا فيه شي؟
سارة: فال الله و لا فالك .. وبعدين شو هالرمسة .. انت عينك من البنت؟
محمد: سمعيني اختيه .. ادري الموقف حساس .. لكن انا اقول فرضاً...
سارة: مادري لكل حادث حديث .. وبعدين البلد ما خلت من البلاد عشان ما تفكر إلا بخطيبة اخوك .. 
محمد: شفيج تحرم علي دام اخوي يبيها او اهي وافقت عليه .. لكن انا اقول لو فرضنا ... 
سارة: هذا شي راجع لأخوك لازم تقدر مشاعره بعد ... يمكن هذا يجرحه 
محمد: اهو ما يعرف البنت و لا شافها .. يعني ما فيها شي 
سارة: يعني انت شفت البنت و تعرفها؟
محمد: انا ما قلت جذي .. بس البنت انا حاط عيني عليها .. بنت محترمة و بنت اصل وكنت اقول لنفسي اني اذا فكرت يوم اني اتزوج ما راح اخذ إلا وحدة شراتها ... 
سارة: انت فاجأتني بكلامك ... وبعد ما يردون علينا بجوابهم يصير خير ... وإذا حبيت تسوي أي شي لا تنسى ان عبدالرحمن اخوك الكبير وله مكانته ... تحمل تجرحه بأي شي عشان بنت تفرق بينك و بين اخوك .. سامعني يا محمد 
وفتحت الباب و كان عبدالرحمن توه بينزل الدري و تفاجأوا يوم شافوه .... 
كان يبتسم ابتسامة عادية و كأنه متفاجأ من انه شاف اخته سارة و سلم عليه و تمازح مع محمد شويه و نزل مع سارة تحت الصالة ... 
وراح محمد ليغوص مع اوارقه .. او اوراقها ... وهو يفكر بأخوه إذا كان سمع شي أو لا .... يا ترى هو سمع؟
....
هل سمع عبدالرحمن رمسة اخوه محمد مع اخته؟
مرايم شنو راح يكون ردها ؟؟ 
ويا ترى شنو شاف محمد في كتاب مرايم؟
الجازي راح تفكر بياسر؟

----------


## ::: كان حلم :::

روعة يالحن الخلود عجبتني الرواية بصراحة وانا متابع معاك ترا..

موفقة الى خير وتسلم يدك

والله يساعدك على تخليصها..

تقبلي مروري

----------


## لحن الخلود

> روعة يالحن الخلود عجبتني الرواية بصراحة وانا متابع معاك ترا..
> 
> موفقة الى خير وتسلم يدك 
> والله يساعدك على تخليصها.. 
> 
> تقبلي مروري



 
مشكورة على المرور ومشكورة لمتابعتك الرواية واتمنى تعجبك للنهاية                           :embarrest:

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء العشرون °؛¤
في صالة بيت ناصر السالم 
ناصر: ومتى عزمتوا تنتقلون؟؟
سعد: على الاثاث و الديكورات بس يعني كلها اسبوعين و تفتك منا يا بو مبارك..
ناصر: رمستك البايخة هذي انا ما راح ارد عليها ..
فهد: هههههههههه يعني انت ما تعرفه هذا ... لسانه يطول اذانه 
سعد: هههههه افااا الحينه انا اخوكم الصغير بدل ما تديرون بالكم عليّ و تهتمون فيني 
ناصر: شو هالرمسة بعد .. حاسب نفسك ياهل تبي يدلعونك حظرتك.. انت لو اعرست جان ولدك طولك ... اعرس وخل مرتك تدللك ...
الجدة حصة: علامكم على ولدي ... شوي شوي عليه كليتوه فديته هو ما قال شي ... 
سعد: يا ربي الللي عنده هالغرشوبة و هالجوهرة المكنونة بالله عليكم يفكر يعرس وإلا يطالع غيرها ؟؟ ... و يقوم و يبوس امه على راسها ...
الجدة: فديتني صج انك اتميلق ... لكن حريمتك بهالزمن تلاقي شراتي ... 
وحظر شما ومعاها البشكارة حاملين العصير و الكيك و الحلاو للجماعة .. 
سعد: لحقي يا مرت اخوي ... قعدت خليني اسولف لج من شوي العيوز شو كان ترمس عنك....
شما و تجلس يم الجدة: فديتها عموه شقالت عني ... 
سعد: قولي شو ماقالت ..
الجدة حصة: سعودو شقلت انا؟؟
سعد: امي تقول ان شما هب نفس حرمات اول و لو شو ما تسوي ما تصيريين شراتها ...
شما: يحق لها تقول اللي تقوله .. وهذا صحيح انا وين اوصل لها لو اتعلم طول الدهر تحت يدينها ...
الجدة حصة: فديييييتج غناتي ... ايا الجذاب الحينه انا قلت جي ...
ناصر: يالفتيني لكن تستاهل ما جاك ..
سعد: هههههه لا انا بس كنت ابي اختبر ام احمد بس شنو بيكون ردها ... عشان اثبت لكم انها حرمة اوخويه ماكو شراتها ... لا اهي ولا الله يرحمها حمدة ...
الجميع: الله يرحمها برحمته 
فهد: انت من يقدر عليك وعلى لسانك ... على طول يرمي درر و لو يطيح في شنو يطلع نفسه مثل الشعرة من العجين... 
سعد: ههههههههه .. إلا اقول لكم الاميرة ديانا وينها؟؟ 
الجدة حصة: منهي ؟؟؟
سعد: فطيييييم بعد منو .. والله هالبنت تعجبني صراحة هههههههه
شما: وعليا عليها بنتي .. والله زين انك قلت انها تعجبك ...
سعد: بنتج يا مرت اخوي شايفة نفسها صحيح و لكنها ما تنزل نفسها لحد لو منو يكون و مع هذا تحترم الكبير و تقدره بس لو تخفف شوي من غرورها ...لكن انا تعجبني قوة شخصيتها ...
شما: فديتها بنتي 
الجدة حصة: بس لا تسمعك عاد.. وش يفكنا منها بعدين لو تسمع هالرمسة .. احنا الحين ومانروم نرمسها...
فهد: هههههههه ,, صايرة شخصيتها مختلفة عن ربابة و مرايم 
ناصر: مادري ليش هالبنت طالعة جذي ... مع اني معلمنهم على التواضع و لقول الآية الكريمة( ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا) ...
شما: هذي شوية غرور و فترة مراهقة تمر فيها البنت .. وهي مب متعاليةعلى الناس و تنظر لهم بنظرة استصغار .. لكن فيها كبرياء زايد و ان شاء الله تكبر و تتبدل اطباعها ...
الجدة حصة:الله يسمع منج يا بنتي ...
فهد: يــمـه بويه وينه اليوم للحين ما رد من المزرعة؟؟
الجدة حصة: لا يمه للحينه ما رجع ... هو من يروح المزعة ينسى نفسه ..
سعد: انتي يا العيوز بعد من تروحين هناك ودج ما تيين ... حشى بدو تحبون ريحة الخرفان والبعارين ههههههههه ....
الجدة حصة: مو عاجبينك البدو يا ولد سالم .. عنلاتك زادً .. الشرف و الفخر لنا و اللي ما يعجبه يشرب من المالح وانا امك ... إن كان دمك صار الماني هذا بكيفك تروح دور لك على حظر منهم ...
سعد: ههههه امييييييي ما قلت شي إلا ارمس بس .. انا وين احصل لي ام بهالحنان غاوية يام فهد ... وين القى لي عائلة مثلكم تعزني وترزني بين العربان ... وين الاقي اخوان مثلكم سند لي .. و عيال خوان اكثر من اخوان و الاصدقاء بالنسبة لي ... وين القى لي دار تسوى دار زايد الخير يا يمه ...
الجدة حصة: خسك الله بجيتني ويا هالرمسة .. عسى الله يعزك و ويخليك لخوانك و يخلي اخوانك لك و يفرحني فيك و يبلغني و اشوف اعيالك يراكضون من جدامي ...
الجميع: آمــــــين يا رب العالمين 
ناصر: اقول شما .. مرايم ما ردت لج او قالت لج شنو جوابها و ردها على ولد الناس؟..
شما: للحينه تفكر و هاليومين عندها امتحانات و عشان كذا آنا ما فاتحتها بالموضوع ...
ودخل الجد سالم بهالوقت 
سالم ( بوفهد): مرحبااااا الساع عيالي 
الجميع: مرحيا مليون ..
وتوايهو اعياله مع ابوهم 
بوفهد: الله يخليكم لي يا عيالي ولا يحرمني منكم .. عسى الله دوم يجمعكم و لا يفرقكم .. عساني اشوفكم طول حياتي و من بعد عيني متعاونين و على قلب واحد .. عسى الله لا يخليني منكم.. ابيكم دوم مجتمعين و تمنيت اخوكم راشد معاكم الحينه بعد .... و دمعت عيونه..!
فهد: الله لا يحرمنا منك يا بويه .. دموعك غالية علينا يالغالي ...
الجدة حصة: شبلاك بوفهد تبجي .. مو من عادتك دموعك تنزل بسرعة جي ..
بوفهد: هيـــــه يا ام فهد .. غدر الزمن ... لما العيال تجحد و قلبها يقسى على بعض .. و على اللي يرمون من تعب معاهم و كبرهم و علمهم و رباهم و صرف عليهم دم قلبه و عطاهم من حنانه بلا حدود ...
ناصر: شصاير يبه .. تكلم عن منو؟
بوفهد: اتكلم عن بو خليفة ... عياله عقب كل اللي سواه لهم .. رموه في دار للعجزة ... و اقصد بكلمة رموه انه رموه ... (وكان بوفهد متضايق و يتكلم من حرقة قلب وواصل كلامة بعد ما مسح دمعة كانت على وشك انها تطيح من عينه) ... شفته وهو قاعد منعزل بروحه في زاوية في دار ماهي داره .. بدل بيته الواسع اللي كان لام عياله فيه ... اللي بناه عشان يضمهم كلهم تحت سقف واحد .. لكنهم باعوه .. بااعوا بيت عمره اللي بناه عشانهم و عشانه يعيش بقية حياته وسطهم ... تعذروا بزوجاتهم و اولادهم و اعمالهم و قالوا انهم محتاجين لفلوس البيت اكثر من البيت .. هدموا حلم و حطموا قلبه ببيعته .. وفوق هذا ما كفاهم ... ودوه على قولتهم احسن دار رعاية في الامارات .. لكنهم قطووه ... 7 شباب كل واحد يقول الزود عندي .. اتركوا ابوهم في غرفه في دار في مكان ما حد يعرفه ولا احد منهم زاره و بدون ما يقولون لحد ... كان قاعد ساكت .. ما يتكلم و كاتم حسرته في قلبه وساكت .. هزتني دمعته لما شافني .. هي دمعة فرح و إلا دمعة حزن و إلا دمعة حسرة على عياله .. حتى واهو باللي فيه مو هاين عليه يمسكم ولا بكلمة.....!
شما: خسهم الله من عيال اللي يجازون ابوهم هالجزاة ... الله وصى بالبوالدين و رضا الله من رضاهم .. وينهم من عقاب رب العالمين و حوبته ...
بوفهد: انا ساير ارقد شوي .. تعباان و اريد ارتاح .. حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل 
وسار بوفهد عنهم
سعد: انا اول مرة اجوف حالة بويه النفسية جذي ... 
ناصر: بوخليفة بالذات رفيج عمره و صاحب الوالد من قبل لا ننولد احنا في هالدنيا ... و عشان جي هو متأثر وايد على حالة بوخليفة اكثر من فعل اولاده الله يجازيهم ...
فهد: الدنيا دوارة و ربك يمهل ولا يهمل ... قول الله يهديهم وانا خوك ...
ناصر: الله يهديهم و الله لا يغير علينا ان شاء الله ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

بعد ساعات الجدة و الجد، حصة و سالم في غرفتهم ... الجدة حصة تعدل في الكبت و بوفهد منسدح عالسرير و يطالع السقف ووسرحان و على وجهه علامات الضيق و الكدر ... 
الجد سالم: تهقين بيي علينا يوم يا حصة و يصير حالنا مثل حال بو خليفة؟؟ 
انتبهت الجدة حصة لرمسة بو فهدو قامت قعدت حذاله: فال الله ولا فالك يا بو فهد ... شو هالرمسة ؟!! 
سالم: خايف يا حصة ... خايف يجور الزمن و تنقلب الموازين ....
الجدة حصة: انا واثقة من عيالي ومن تربيتنا لهم .. و الناس معادن .. وعيالنا يا سالم ذهب اصلي ما يتغير و لا يحلي .. و الماس ما يتأثر و لا يتغير و يظل على اطباعه بكل الظروف .. هذي تربيتنا يا سالم .. هذول عيالنا سهر ليالي .. احنا ما طلعنا بهالدنيا إلا من هالاربعة العيال عسى الله يحفظهم و يبعد عنهم عيال السوء و يجعل لهم الخير وين ما يروحون ... انت من زمان وانت تقول لي عن بوخليفة و عياله .. تقول انه رباهم على الدلال و االاعتماد عليه و أي شي يبونه يحصلونه لو شو كان ... و الرباية على كبر ما تنفع .. مو بعد ما ابتعدوا عنه و كل واحد استقل بروحه بغى يلمهم و يجمعهم تحت سقف واحد .. شي ما تعودوا عليه انهم يكونون مع بعض .. تعودوا يكونون اخوان بس بالمناسبات ... لكنهم مو على قلب واحد .. لكن احنا يا بو فهد ربيناهم و غرسنا فيهم حب بعض و فهمناهم و رضعناهم ان بدون الأخوان مالهم عزوة و شان ... و لا تخلي تأثرك باللي سووه عيال بوخليفة ينسيك تربيتك و يهز ثقتك فيهم ... و اصباعك مو سوا ... 
الجد سالم: آآآه يا حصة .. كلامج مثل البلسم ... الله لا يخليني منج و عسى يومي بل يومج ..
الجدة حصة: اجوف قمت تخورها بعد .. شو يومي و يومك ... بلا هالرمسة بعدنها بعز شبابنا لو ما عيالك عنلاتهم سووني يدة من وقت بس ..
الجد سالم: ههههههههههههههه .. هيه صحيح .. هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الجدة حصة: هههه أي جي اضحك مو تعومس لي ويهك ... يا حلاة هالسنون المتكسرين والله ... 
الجد سالم: ههههههه يا حلاة طقم اسنانج الجدد كأنهم لولو هههههههههههههه
الجدة حصة: من يوم يومهم لولو ... و الحينه ركبت لي ضرسين سويتني حاطة لي طقم .. هيه طلع اشاعات و قول لسعود بعد خله يستلمني و يتطنز علي هو بروحه يبي الاشارة ...
الجد سالم: افااا يا ام فهد اللي يتطنز عليش اطز له عيونه الثنتين ... انا ما اروح على زعل الغوالي ... 
الجدة حصة:هيه هيه قول بعد .. يا ويل حالي من الكلام الحلو اللي ما يطلع إلا في السنة مرة .... 
الجد سالم: ههههههههه خلص مب قايل اخاف يغمى عليج ما اروم اشيلج لحالي و اخاف عيالج يبشلوني و يتهموني مسوي فيج جريمة ...
الجدة حصة: ههههههههه ... الله لا يحرمني منك يا بو عيالي 
الجد سالم:الله لا يحرمني منج يالغلا ... يا ذهب اصلي 
**************************** 
الخميس العصر في غرفة رباب ومعاها بدرية و فطيم و عندهم البومات صور يطالعونها ... فيها عمامهم و الأهل كلهم و في بعضها صور حديثة و صور قديمة من ايام طفولتهم ...
رباب: واي طالعي صورة عمي راشد هههههههه شعره شلون جكس ..
بدرية: اييييي هذي اول موضة عندهم لا...
فطيم: انتوا جوفوا صورة خالي فهد .. هههههه كان متين و كرشه شلون ههههههههه
بدرية: يالله عاد لا اتطعبزون على ابوي ...
رباب: هههه لا هذي صج صورة انتيكة ابوي و عمي سعد على الخيل .. هههههه طالعوا شلون عمي سعد خايف و شكله يضحك ... ههههههههه
بدرية: ههههههههه .. هذي صورة مالت اللعام يوم عيد الضحى .. وايد حلوة ...
فطيم: هذي بعد كاهي نفسها ... 
رباب: انا عندي لكم فكرة ...
فطيم و بدرية: ووشو هي ؟؟
رباب: نقول لشمس تسكنر الصور و تشتغل عليهم بالبرامج و الفوتوشوب و هالسوالف و تلصق صور عمامي و ابوي ويدي كلهم مع بعض في صورة وحدة حتى عمي سعد لأنه م اكان موجود معنانا السنة اللي طافت و تسوي عليهم ديزاين حلو و بعدين نطبعها على ورقة كبيرة مثل ورق التصوير و نفاجأهم فيها و اكيييد بيستغربون منها لأنهم ما صوروها و بعدها نعلقها في وسط الصالة والكل يشوفها ....
فطيم: والله تعرفين تفكرين بعد
بدرية: فكرة حلوة مرّة ربابة ...عاد انا ابي نسخة منها بعد عشان نحطها في بيتنا إذا انتقلنا 
رباب:اوكي يالله عيل نسير نقول لشمس تسويها و نخلي هذا سر بيينا لحد ما تكتمل السالفة ...
وراحوا لشمس و خبروها باللي يبون و وافقت و اوعدتهم ان الصورة قريب تجهز 
*******************************
يوم السبت بعد صلاة الظهر 
مرايم راجعة فرحانة من الجامعة كملت امتحانات المنتصف وامتحانها كان سهل << بالنسبة لها طبعا دافورة هههههههههههه
لما دخلت البيت كانت فطيم في الحديقة لابسة شيلتهاوحاطتها على كتفها بس و تتمشى ....
مرايم: فطييييييم شحالج اختيه ؟
فطيم: مانشكي باس .. شحالج انتي 
مرايم: بخير يسرج الحال .. كملت امتحاناتي و الفرحة مش سيعاني على قولة اخوانا المصريين ..هههههه
فطيم: ههههههه زين عقبالي ما اكمل مدرسة بعد و ادخل الجامعة ياربي مابي إلا طب ... 
مرايم: الله ينولج اللي في بالج ... تعالي شعندج بالحديقة يالرومانسية و حاملة وردة بإيدج بعد ...
فطيم: عن الملل شوي قلت اتمشى و شفت هالوردة توها مفتحة عجبتني و شلتها معاي ...
وهالوقت يدخل البيت شاب و معاه ريال عيوز ... لما شافهم وقف شوي و نزل راسه .. بعدها انتبهت فطيم انها مو حاطة الشيلة على راسها و راحت داخل البيت ... اما مرايم فكانت لابسة ماعدا انها ما كانت متغشية ...<< لو يدري فيج مبارك يا مرايم ... و حطت شيلتها شوية على فمها .... 
الشاب: السلام عليكم الشيخة
مريم: و عليكم السلام الشيخ 
الشاب: لو سمحتي بو فهد موجود 
مريم: هيه حياكم الميلس الحينه يجيكم ...
وراحت مرايم تنادي الشيبة يدها .. و بعد ساعة من الزمن خرج الضيفان و راح بوفهد الصالة وكانت شما و مريم و شمس وفطيم و الجدة حصة جالسين .... 
الجد سالم: البشارة يا ام فهد .. صج الدنيا بخير و صج كلامج ان الناس مو سوا ..
الجدة حصة: بشرك الله بالخير .. شصاير؟؟؟؟......
الجد سالم: تدرين منو الحينه لفاني .... بو خليفة يا حصة هو ما غيره 
الجدة حصة: لا لا قرة عينك ... شلون جي لكن؟
الجد سالم: هذا اصغر عياله مصطفى ماهان عليه ظلم اخوانه لأبوهم و طلع ابوه من دار العجزة و سكنه معاه و بنى له ديوانيه بعد و انا ساير بعد شوي رايح لهم ...
الجدة حصة: تصحبك السلامة يا بو فهد ... لكن مو هذا ولد مرته صفية الله يرحمها ؟
الجد سالم: هي هذا هو .. الله يرحمها عياله من زوجته الأولى ولا حبوها مع انها قامت فيهم .. هذا لو اخذها و امهم للحين عايشة شسووا فيها ...
الجدة حصة: الله يرحمها كانت حرمة سنعة و اصل طيب ... وكاهو الدليل ولدها الوحيد اللي وقف مع ابوه ضد ظلم اخوانه ...
الجد سالم: طيب ياللا انا ساير .. تامرون شي
الكل : سلامتك 
شما: اللي يشوف عمي الحين ما يشوفه وهو يقول لنا عن اللي سووه في بوخليفة ..
الجدة حصة: هيه والله كنت احاتيه .. الحمد لله .. والله يحرس مصطفى لشبابه و يوفقه على ما سواه ...
وهالوقت نزلت بدرية و رباب من على الدري و حاملين الصورة مبروزة و مغطاة عشان ما تنعرف شو هذي ... 
و هالوقت دخلوا العمام كلهم في وقت واحد مع بعض .. حتى ان الكل تفاجأ من هالشي ... 
ناصر: يبه رباب شصاير متصلة فينا تبينا الحين الحين ؟؟؟؟...... 
رباب :انتوا تفضلوا قعدوا و الحين افهمكم؟
سعد: شو هذا اللي بيدج فجيه راااااويني اشوف..
رباب: لا تستعيل الحين اراويكم كلكم ... وين يدي ؟؟.
ووصل الجد و كان جاهز و متعطر و ريحته الحلوة منتشرة بكل المكان 
فهد: يـــه يــه يبه شالكشخة والله جنك معرس هههههه
سعد: لحقي يا العيوز الشيبة رايح يخطب ..
الجدة حصة: خله يروح الشرع محلل له اربع 
الجد سالم: صج والله حصيص ؟؟؟ يعني يصير اروح اتزوج 3 الحين 
الجدة حصة: الله واكبر عليك تبي الشارة يعني ؟؟
ناصر: راحت عليج يا أم فهد .. ترى صراحة ابوي ما يتفوت اكيد بتوافق عليه أي حرمة يتقدم لها 
الجدة حصة: اصلاً انا واثقة منه مستحيل يسويها ...
مبارك: الله يالوااااااااثقة 
سعد بشويش: امحق ثقة ؟؟ 
الجد سالم: انت ما تيوز عن امك يعني ...
سعد: خلاص انا استسلم .. يالله قولوا لنا ليش طالبينا نيي الحينه 
بدرية: احنا طلبناكم عشان نراويكم هالمفاجأة 
وازاحوا الستار عن اللوحة و كانت كبيرة نسيباً و التصميم رائع و المنظر جميل .. صورة تضم الأب و الأم و واقفين من خلفهم عيالهم الاربعة كل واحد بأبتسامة جميلة و مزينة بأطار مذهب ... اندهش الكل من الصورة لجمالها المعنوي و جمالها التصويري و مبارك و احمد كانوا يصفرون و الكل يمدح هذا الابداع و قالوا لهم سر هالصورة و شلون انعملت ...
رباب: طبعا احنا اصحاب الفكرة 
شما: لكن من طبقعا ابدع فيها 
فطيم: وانا خترت الاطار و اشتركنا في ثمنه 
مريم: لكن صراحة ابداع و فكرة جهنمية
مبارك: بس طبعا ما يسوي هالشي الحلو إلا انسان حلو مثله 
احمرت شمس خجلاً و احراجاً: تسلم ولد العم من ذوقك 
الجد سالم: ما قال شي من قدرج يا بنتي .. صراحة صـ .. راحــ ـة .. 
ووتكلمت عنه دموعه .. دموع فرح خرجت من قلب مسرور ... قلب عاد إليه الأمل و عادت البسمة لترتسم على شفاهه ... و كانت هذه اللحظة من أجمل اللحظات التي عاشتها هذه العائلة ........

----------


## لحن الخلود

نفس هذا اليوم السعيد ... المغرب ...
مبارك يطرق باب مريم ..<< لماذا>>> ليسلمها اوراقها .. اليوم شافه محمد و سلمه اياهم ...
مبارك: هذي اوراقج و آخر مرة تطلبين شي من الريال .. اذا اخذتي اخوه تنجازين وياه لأنكم بتصيرون اهل .. لكن قبل لا توافقين او بعد ما ترفضين تحملي تطلبين مني هالطلب لأني ما راح البيه لج ..
مرايم كانت تسمع اخوها و تهز راسها بالموافقة .. وبنفس الوقت اضطرابات معوية و آلام تجتاحها.. و تريده يخلص من كلامه بسرعة و يطلع ... 
طلع مبارك من الغرفة و على طول سكرت الباب وراه و اخذتهم و قعدت عالسرير و سمت بإسم الله و وقلبها مو ثابت مكانه يصعد و ينزل و مو قادرة تتلم نفسها ....
انفتح الكتاب .. كانت تقرأ ... أغضمت عينيها و القت بنفسها على السرير .. دمعة نزلت من عينيها .. لم تمسحها بل جعلتها تنزل وترطب خدها لتعس ببرودتها .. وعلى وجهها إبتسامه غريبة .. حضنت الكتاب بكل قوتها و نامت ... نامت لتحلم .. او ربما نامت لتعرف انها لا تحلم ... استيقظت من نومها .. و لم ترضى ان يمضي اليوم من غير ان تخبر اهلها بجوابها على طلب عبدالرحمن .... 
راحت مرايم تبحث عن شما .. و لقتها في المطبخ مع البشكارة مينا >> للحين سعد من يشوفها يطفر بها بسبة اسمها 
مرايم: مرحباا الساع أم احلى احمد 
شما: مرحبا مليون و لايسدن في ذمتيه .. شحالج الغلا 
مرايم: ما نشكي باس .. وانتي 
شما: الحمد لله يسرج الحال 
مرايم: اقول شما .. بغيتج في سالفة اذا ممكن بس تتركين اللي في يدج ثواني ..
شما:خير اميـه .. شبلاج؟
مرايم: بس بغيت اقول لج على ردي بطلب ام عبدالرحمن 
شما: بشري يا بنتي شو جوابج؟
مرايم: خبريهم اني ما افكر الحين بالعرس .. ابي اكمل دراستي اول و بعدها يصير خير .. وانا ما ابي اربط ولد الناس معاي و يشوف نصيبه بعيد عنا ... 
شما: هذا قرارج يا بنتي و ماحد يقدر يغصبج عليه ...لكن اتمنى انج تكونين فكرتي زين و ترى اذا جا النصيب ما تنمنعه لا دراسة و جامعة ... 
مرايم: هذا قراري يا خالتي و اتمنى تبلغون الجماعة و ما نطول عليها اكثر من كذا ..
شما: و إذا قالوا ان الولد شاريج و يبي ينطرج لحد ما تخلصين دراسة .. او ان قال يبي بس تملجون ...
مرايم: انا ما ابي ... 
شما: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. على راحتج بنتي .. راح اخبر ابوج بقرارج و لما يأذن لي راح اخبرهم ...
مرايم: على خير ... تصبحين على خير
شما: وانتي من اهله 
*********************************
رجعت مريم لغرفتها و هي مرتاحة و تحس ان هم و انزاح عنها ... راحت لتقرأ مرة اخرى ما كتبت و ما كتب .. وهذه المرأة سنقرأ معها ....
**الكتاب صفحة 52 **
يخالجني شعوراً بداخلي من شهوراً .. اريد منك حلاً او تفسيرا مريحا ..
أأخوك اقبل بالزواج به .. ام ان اخوه بالقلب اولى إن طلبا ...
بردٍ بسيطا و بحرفين او ثلاثة .. إما نعم او لا سيكون جوابكَ ...
هل تتركني من غير جواب ... اتتركني وردة ظمأ لقطرة ماء ... 
تتركني نسمة حيرى بدون سماء ...اتتركني كوجه الليل دون ضياء...
لا أريد منك ان تستصغرني .. و اعلم انها خطوة جريئة ...
في جوابك تحديد مستقبلي .. و لردك انا منتظرة ...
ورده ..
لقد كبرتي في نظرني .. فأنت ما رضيتي ان ترتبطي بأخي و انتي تفكرين بأخيه ... بينما انا كنت افكر كيف سأتعايش مع هذا الوضع بعد ان تتزوجوا ... احببتك و اقولها صراحة احـبـك .. كيف ومتى لا اعرف ولكني اريدك لي وحدي .. هل ستنتظريني يا مريم .. لن استطيع ان اتقدم لك إلا بعد ان ابني شخصي .. ابني محمد الذي يستحق مرايم و بجدارة .. 
من احب الله و احبه 
محمد
ونامت و هي بغاية السرور .. كانت خائفة من رد محمد و من انه يردها .. كان خايفة مناللي سوته .. كانت تحس انه غلط و ما كانت تدري شتكتب ... كانت حاسة انها خانت اخوها وثقة اهلها .. ولكنها كانت تبي ترتاح .. مو معقولة تحدد مصيرها مع انسان و اهي تفكر بأخوه ... و ماتدري اذا كان اللي تفكر فيه يفكر فيها .. إذا كان يبيها و إلا لا .. و الحين ارتاحت .. ما تدري شنو الخطوة الجاية .. لكنها على الاقل خطت هالخطوة و عرفت و حدد اللي تبيه و انه يبيها .. وما اجمل العشور حين يحس الانسان بأن من يحبه يبادله نفس الشعور ...
……
ترى ماذا سيكون رد فعل عبدالرحمن و محمد و عايلته؟؟
شنو سالفة مصطفى ولد بو خليفةو هل ستنتهي علاقته بالقصة؟
مريم و محمد ماذا سيحدث لهم وماهو مصيرهم؟؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الواحد و العشرون °؛¤
في الصباح __شما جالسة مع ناصر في الحديقة و يشربون الشاهي 
شما: مرايم ردت علي البارح بقرارها بس انت كنت نايم و ما خبرتك ..
ناصر: وشنو ردت؟
شما: ماهي موافقة .. تقول تبي تكمل دراستها او على الأقل بعد كم سنة لكنها ما تبي تعرس هالحين لأنها توها اول سنة بالجامعة وما تبي تأثر على دراستها ..
ناصر: شو هالدلع هذا بعد ... هي مب صغيرة و ياما ناس تزوجوا و اهم يدرسون ... و تقدر تشرط عليه انها تواصل دراستها وما اعتقد انه بيمانع لأنه يدري انها تدرس و اهو رجال متعلم و فاهم ...
شما: هذا قرار بنتك وهي تشوف انه الأفضل لمستقبلها... 
ناصر: شو مستقبلها بعد .. شو هالرمسة احنا وين قاعدين .. ناقص تقول لي تبي تكون نفسها اول بعد ... البنت مهما راحت او درست مردها لبيت زوجها ... والمفروض انتي كنتي تفهميها هالشي ...
شما: ما يحتاج تعصب يا بومبارك .. بعد هذا قرار البنت واهي اللي بتعيش وبترتبط بهالريال طول عمرها.. انا اشوف انك تكلمها و تقول لها اللي عندك و تسمع منها .. ولا تقسي على البنت ...
ناصر: انا من متى و انا اقسي على عيالي يا شما .. لكن مو تبيني اشوفهم يسوون الغلط و اسكت عنهم ..
شما: لا تكبر السالفة يا ناصر ... والزواج قسمة و نصيب و إذا ما اخذته بتاخذ غيره .. 
ناصر: من رمستها هذي اما ما تبي تعرس ابد او ان حد في بالها .. 
شما: اذكر الله يا ناصر .. شو حد في بالها .. هذي مرايم بنتك الحينه تشك فيها ؟؟ 
ناصر: استغفرالله ... طيب انا ساير اشوف اذا صحت من نومها و اكلمها ...
ودخل بومبارك البيت و شاف في طريقه مبارك ... و كان واضح الضيق على وجه ابوه ...
مبارك توايه مع ابوه و صبح عليه..
مبارك: صباح الخير ابويه ...
ناصر: صباح النور .. الله يرضى عليك يا ولدي 
مبارك:خير بويه شكلك متضايق ..
ناصر: اختك مرايم ردت برفضها على عبدالرحمن اخو ربيعك ...
مبارك: لا لا .. افااا ..!!
ناصر: هيه هذا اللي صار 
مبارك: والله هالبنات هذيلا بيحرجونا... 
ناصر:انا ساير لها اكلمها و افهم منها ليش رفضت 
مبارك: على خير 
وسار بو مبارك فوق لدار بنته ...
قعد مبارك في الصالة و نادى البشكارة عشان تييب له الشاي ..
أحمد اخوه كان طالع من المطبع و حامل معه الشاي و يمشي و يطالع في الدخان اللي يطلع من الكوب و سرحااان ومو شايف حد قدامه ... ولما جلس انتبه ان مبارك يمه ...
أحمد: أأه .. مبارك انت هني .. صباح الخير 
مبارك: صباح النور و الورد و الياسمين ... يسعدلي هالصباح .. اشوف الأخ مب في حالة اليوم 
أحمد: ههه ما اروم كل هالرمسة لي ..
مبارك: هيـه لك .. شفيك تمشي سرحان حتى انك ما شفتني ولا انتبهت لي إلا لما جلست جنبي .. 
أحمد: ابد بس كنت افكر شوي ..
مبارك: تفكر في شنو ...- وغمز له بعينه- أو في منو ؟؟
أحمد ارتبك و لكنه بسرعة ضبط نفسه وكانت علامات الجد تملأ وجهه: مبارك ابي اسألك و استشيرك في شغلة.. بس ما ابيك تقول لي بعدك صغير او شي من هالقبيل ... 
مبارك: افا وانا خوك اعين و اعاون .. اسأل اللي تبيه .. 
أحمد: فيها شي إذا بغيتكم تخطبون لي او تحيرون لي حد وانا بهالسن ؟؟ 
مبارك استغرب و فتح فمه مثل الي مو فاهم شي ... او مو مصدق .. عمره ما خطر بباله ان احمد بيقول له هالشي .. احمد؟!! يخطب و يفكر بهالشي؟.. توه مدرسة ما كمل! ... 
مبارك:هذي مزحة من مزحاتك يعني ؟؟ 
أحمد: توقعتك ما بتفهمني .. اتكلم جد الجد بعد.. 
مبارك: احمد انت للحين باقي لك هالسنة واللي بعدها بعد عشان تكمل مدرسة .. شلون تبي تخطب او تحير حد .. ومني بترضا او ابوها بيرضى ...؟
أحمد: انا متأكد ان اهلها ما بيمانعون .. وبعدين انا بس بحيرها يعني ما بنملج و نعرس إلا بعد جم سنة .. على الأقل على ما اتخرج و بعدها ادرس و اشتغل بنفس الوقت ... 
مبارك:وش دراك اهلها ما بيمانعون؟؟؟ ومنهي هذي .. اخاف انها وحدة من هالبنات و خلتك تحبها ... انت للحين في مرحلة المراهقة يا احمد و المشاعر تتغير وتتبدل مع الزمن ...
أحمد: البنت ولا كل البنات وما ارضى عليها بنسمة الهوا يا مبارك .. حبي لها حب برئ طفولي ... وانت تعرفها .. وكلكم تعرفونها ... 
البشكارة مينا جابت الشاي لمبارك وراحت ... و كمل كلامه بسرعة مع اخوه ..
مبارك: من هي هذي؟ 
أحمد: بدور ... بدرية بنت عمي فهد ... 
مبارك: من من من؟؟؟؟ معقوووولة؟؟ 
أحمد: ما زاد احساسي فيها إلا لما قربت طلعتهم من البيت يا مبارك .. لأني بنحرم من قولة صباح الخير و شوفه هالوجه الملائكي ... لأني بنحرم من بسمتها و كلامها الحلو و الهادئ بطبعه ... لأني بفتقدها و ابي شي يربطني فيها .. حتى لو كان هالارتباط بعد زمن .. لكن احساسي انها بالاول و الاخير بتكون لي اهو اللي راح يصبرني .. 
مبارك كان مذهول .. هذا احمد يتكلم.. لالا يمكن يمزح و إلا يتغشمر .. شكله يتكلم من جد .. شو هالرمسة اللي يقولها .. كلام شاعر هذا ... والله طلعت احسن مني يا حمود ...
أحمد: شفيك ساكت يا مبارك؟ ادري الحين تقول اني ياهل و هالكلام بعدني صغير عليه ... لكن يقولون الحب يجي مرة وحدة و غصب عن الانسان ومن دون لا يدري ... وانا حبيت بنت عمي .. و ابيها .. وماريدها تكون لغيري .. اصلا لو تكون لغيري انا انتهي من هالوجود .. مقدر اني للحين طالب و ماقدر اتحمل مسؤؤلية .. لكن حبي لها يخليني اشيلها في عيوني .. وقبل كل شي اهي بنت عمي و كرامتها من كرامتي ... 
مبارك: والله و طلعت كفو يا حمود .. كل هذا شايله بقلبك ...
انحرج احمد من اخوه ونزل راسه 
مبارك: ههههههه فديته اللي يستحي .. لكن انت صج ما تستحي على ويهك ؟؟
تفاجأ احمد من رمسه اخوه و رفع راسه له 
مبارك: عيل تبي تخطب قبل مني .. وانا اكبر منك يالخام .. شوف انا اشرط شرط .. زواج احمد من بدرية بااااااطل ... بشرط ان يصير زواج مبارك من شمس قبلهم ..
أحمد: شو؟؟ شمس؟؟ بنت عمي؟؟ 
مبارك: أي اجل انت احسن عني .. انت بتحير بنت عمك الصغيرة و انا بحير بنت عمك الكبيرة ... و نربط العايلة كلها مع بعض .. ههههههه شرايك ؟
أحمد: صج و الله ؟؟ انت بعد تبي شمس .. لو بس جي ترمس ؟
مبارك: انا ابيها من زمااان .. من اول ما دخلت هالبنت بيتنا ادخلت قلبي و اسكنت عقلي و هب راضية تطلع منه و ربي ...
أحمد: هههههه ونااااااسة ... يالله خبر ابوي ... خيير البر عاجله ...نملج بعد ما اتخرج انت من الجامعة واتخرج انا من المدرسة ...
مبارك: جان زين .. الله يسمع منك ...بس مب الحين نقول لأبوي .. لأنه اليوم متضايق على مرايم .. 
أحمد: مرايم.. شفيها اختيه؟؟؟؟؟
مبارك: ما فيها شي .. بس أنها رافضة تعرس الحين ومادري شسالفتها و راح يكلمها ...
أحمد: والله دنيا .. ناس تبي تعرس من اليوم و مو لاقية .. و ناس يتشرطون و يتدلعون ...
مبارك: هيـــه و الله يا خوي .. دنيا 
أحمد: يا رب اشوف نفسي معرس في الكوشة ومعاي بدور يا رب العالمين
مبارك: ههههههه صج ياهل ... يا رب أنا قبله ...
أحمد: طاع من توه يرمس ههههههههههه

----------


## لحن الخلود

ناصر قاعد مع مرايم ... و مرايم منزله راسها وما تروح تحط عينها بعين ابوها .. 
ناصر: ممكن اعرف ليش يا بنتي رفضتي عبدالرحمن؟
مريم: ماشي يبه .. بس ابي اتفرغ لدراستي و ما احس ان قد مسؤؤلية العرس و الزواج بعدني صغيرة .. 
ناصر: يا بنتي .. نسوان اول كانوا يتزوجون و يبييون اعيال بعد و اهم اصغر عنك و قدروا يشيلون مسؤؤلية بيوت كبيرة .. و بعدين الحين الحياة اسهل من أول وانا ابوج ...
مريم: يبه انا قررت بيني و بين نفسي .. طول هالفترة و انا افكر .. انا ما رفضت عبدالرحمن لشخصه و الله يوفقه بوحدة احسن مني .. لكني رفضت ارتبط الحين .. يبه تكفى ابي اكمل دراستي بدون ما انشغل بزوج او اعيال او شي من هالسوالف ... وانا متأكدة ان هالشي اكيد بيأثر على دراستي و انا توني بالسنة الأولى .. 
ناصر السالم: مرايم متأكدة ان هذا اهو السبب بس؟
مريم ارتبكت و تغيرت الوانه وجهها << هالبنت غصب تكشف نفسها 
مريم: يبه أنا متأكدة اني بنتك .. وتعرف مصلحتي اكثر مني .. لكن ارجوك اترك خيار تقرير مصير حياتي لي و انا اتحمل المسؤؤلية ...
ناصر: مريم !.. قال اسمها بحده و جديه خلاها ترتبك 
مريم: لبيه يبه ..
ناصر: علامج مريم؟ في شي صاير؟ تبين تقولين لي شي ؟
مريم: ابويه ليش تغيرت نبرة كلامك معاي .. 
وقف ابوها و قام يكلمها و اهو واقف و هذا اربكها اكثر و اكثر
ناصر: سمعيني يا مريم انا عمري ما شكيت فيج لأني واثق فيج و في تربيتي.. لكني مو مقتنع برفضج للريال ..وانتي بنت حلوة و اكيد رفيجاتج في الجامعة اليدد وايد .. لأنج اجتماعية و حبوبة و بسرعة تكونين صداقات.. اقول يمكن مثلاً في وحدة من ربيعاتج قالت تبيج لأخوها .. وانتي موافقة عليه مثلا بس تتريينه يكون نفسه ... أنا اقول هذا مثلا .. إن كان في شي من هالنوع او غير هالشي اتمنى تقولين لي ... لأني ابوج يا بنتي واعرف الريال و معدنه .. وما ارضى بأي واحد لبنتي..
مريم ارتاحت من كلام ابوها و انه ما شك فيها في شي غير .. مع ان المعنى واحد!! ..
مريم: يوباا << رمسة كويتيه >> صدقني ما في شي .. وانت قلتها انا بنتك .. انا حرمة سنعة بنت رجال ولد رجال ... اذبح نفسي قبل لا افكر انزل راسك و راس العايلة في الأرض ... لا عشت و لا اكون .. انا فاهمة كلامك .. وادري ان ردي ما اقنعك.. و ادري ان عبدالرحمن ما ينعاب و يمكن اسبب لكم احراج برفضي .. لكن انا تحت امرك إذا تأمرني اخذه حتى لو ما ارضى يفداك و روحي ترخص لك يالغالي .. 
ناصر: انا هب جاي اغصبج يا بنتي على شي ما تبينه .. وإن كان جوابك لا فردنا عليهم اهو لا ...
و ابتسم لها ابتسامة حنونة و حبها على جبينها .. واهو رايح بيطلع من الباب نادته مرايم ..
مريم: يبه ... ابي منك طلب اخير .. 
ناصر: لبيه يا بنتي 
مريم وكان خدودها حمر:أي حد من اليوم و ساير يطلبني للزواج ردي عليهم ابي اكمل دراستي اول .. او على الأقل بعد سنتين يعني يكون باقي لي سنة للتخرج .. 
ناصر: سنتين؟! ... تـم يا بنتي .. تامرين شي بعد؟
مريم: سلامتك 
و اول ما سكر ابوها الباب ... قامت تناطط من الفرح ... و لو بدها تصاااارخ بأعلى صوت ... وتقول .. شتقول ..! احـبـه !.. يا ويل حالج يا مرايم ... لكن سرعان ما اختفى هالفرح و جلست على الكرسي ..تفكر ... تفكر بحالها .. يا ربي يا مريم شنو صابج.. انتي تجذبين على ابوج .. ليش اجذب عليك يا ابويه ... آآه اظاهر انج كتبتي على نفسج الشقا و التعب من يوم و ساير .. من وين طلعت لي يا محمد .. يا ربي حتى اسمه من انطقه يتلخبط كياني .. قلبت حالي و شتت افكاري ... يا رب العالمين .. اريدك ترشدني للطريق الصحيح .. انا من اليوم لازم ازيد من المذاكرة و اييب اعلى الدرجات .. لازام تكون دراستي اهي اولى اولوياتي ...يا ربي شكثر احب هالتخصص اللي انا فيه ...دراستي اهي سبب حبي و تطوير علاقتي فيه .. و اهي حاضري و مستقبلي << طبعا اقصد مستقبلي العلمي و الحياتي ... مادري ليش احسن اني مو مرايم اللي ابيها .. انا مرايم غير .. يا ترى انا انسانة مو زينة .. ليش مب زينة انا ما سويت شي .. والله يعلم ان حبي له طاهر و برئ ...والله و حبيتي يا مريم و عمرج ما توقعتي انج بتحبين .. و تحبين من؟ .. شخص عمرج ما عرفته .. الجازي حبت مبارك لكنها ولد خالتها .. و شمس حبت نادر لكنه جارهم و ربيع طفولتها ... لكن انتي حبيتي من .. حبيتي ربيع اخوج .. واخو اللي اخطبج ... آآه وكم من آه بتتحمل يا قلبي ... 
******************************
ناصر نازل من الدري و لقى احمد و مبارك جالسين في الصالة .. سلم عليهم و جلس معاهم يسولف .. 
شما مع البشكارة يشلون الكؤؤس من الفطور و يودونه المطبخ .. شما قعدت معاهم في الصالة و اتركت بقيه الشغل للبشكارة .. 
شما: يالله احمد ما بقى شي على قوم سير المدرسة ... 
أحمد: امـيه اليوم انا معطي نفسي اجازة مب رايح المدرسة ..
ناصر: و ليش انشاء الله شالمناسبة عسب ما تروح اليوم ... 
احمد: لا يبه ما شي .. بس ما عندنا شي مهم .. وانا مو راقد من البارح للحين .. اخاف اروح وانام عليهم في الصف .. عشان جي اتم في البيت احسن لي .. 
ناصر: اسمع يا حمود انا لو ما اعرفك دافور و تهمك دراستك جان ما برضى .. لكن تحمل اتعود على هالشي وكل يوم تقول هب ساير المدرسة ...
احمد: لا يبه بس اليوم وين كل يوم .. انا استأذن الحينه .. ساير انانم . تامرون شي
الجميع سلامتك ..
ناصر: وانت ابويه مبارك مب ساير الجامعة انت بعد؟
مبارك: هههههه بلى ساير .. بس هب الحينه اساعة 10 .. بس خبرك انا متعود على القعدة مبجر .. الحينه اروح ارقد لي ساعتين و اصحى اسير الجامعة .. 
ناصر: مبارك .. اذا شفت ربيعك و بغيت تخبره عن رد اختك قوله لا يخبر اخوه او اهله ... يسمعون الجواب من صوب الحريم و يتفاهمون بيكون احسن ... 
مبارك: ان شاء الله ابويه .. في امان الله توصي شي 
ناصر: سلامتك 
مبارك: تامرني على شي خالتي ..
شما: سلامتك ..
و سار مبارك غرفته ... 
شما: ها يا بومبارك كلمت مريم .. 
ناصر: هيه .. البنت تبي تكمل دراستها .. انا ارتحت من كلامي معاها و عجبني حتى لو ما اقتنعت فيه .. لكن هذا قرارها .. إذا ما اتصلوا فيج اليوم اتصلي لهم و خبريهم بقرار البنت اونها ما تبي تعرس و اهي في الجامعة و من يوم وساير أي حد يتقدم لها بيكون هذا ردنا عليه .. و قولي لهم السموحة ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

في بيت بوعبدالرحمن يوم الأحد المغرب ... 
محمد في غرفته يتلبس .. لابس ذاك الثوب و التسفيرة العجيبة اللي يشوفه يقول معرس .. و يرشرش في العطور و يطالع نفسه في المنظرة مستانس على روحه ... إلا دق على الباب .. من تتوقعون ؟؟؟
< عبدالرحمن> ... 
عبدالرحمن: مرحباا الساااع بو جسوم ...
محمد: مرحباا مليون ... شرااايك فيني 
عبدالرحمن: معرس معرس .. لا يكون رايح تخطب من ورانا .. هههههههه 
محمد: ههههه انا فعلاً ساير عرس .. الليلة زواج اخو اسامة وانت معزوم انا قايل لك اونك نسيت ... يالله روح تزهب بسرعة ... 
عبدالرحمن: هههه ما نسيت الحين شوية اروح اتزهب .. متى يا ربي اصير انا بعد معرس و ترتبشون عشاني هالربشة .. شي عجييب ... 
تكدر محمد على اخوه : هيه ان شاء الله نفرح فيك قريب و نرقص في عرسك بعد هههههههههه 
عبدالرحمن: و نفرح فيك بعد ... لكن ما اعتقد ان بيصير قريب .. 
محمد: شو؟ ليش؟
عبدالرحمن: البنت اللي اخطبتها امي لي .. ارفضت .. تقول انها تبي تكمل دراستها اول و تبي تخلص الجامعة وما تبي ترتبط الحينه ..
محمد فرح من داخله و حزن على اخوه بنفس الوقت .. يحس نفسه دنيء و اهو اللي خرب فرحة اخوه .. 
محمد: و على شنو نويت .. راح تنطرها لحد ما تخلص؟ 
عبدالرحمن: لأ وين .. اظاهر انها مو من نصيبي و الزواج قسمة و نصيب .. الوالدة ضايق خلقها و معصبة من قلب و زعلانة .. ههههههه لكن انا هديتها شوي و قلت لها تدور لي وحدةً غيرها ...
محمد: الله يرزقك احسن منها ان شاء الله يا خوي .. 
عبدالرحمن: الله يسمع منك قول آمين ... 
محمد: آآمين .. 
عبدالرحمن: امي امدحتها وايد و اهي متحسفة انها مو من نصيبي .. او انها ما انضمت لعايلتنا ... و ان شاء الله انت تقدر تضمها لعايلتنا و تفرح قلب الوالدة ... 
محمد تفاجأ .. عبدالرحمن اخوه يقول له هالرمسة ..؟
محمد: شو ؟؟ عـبـ ـ ـ درحمـ ـ ـن .. ؟؟؟ 
عبدالرحمن: ههههههههه شفيك جي .. كأن احد صاب عليك ماي بارد ..
محمد: انت شدراك؟ قصدي .. انا آسف 
عبدالرحمن: على شنو تتأسف .. بلا رمسه خايبة ... 
محمد:انا .. مادري شقول لك .. انت فاجأتني ... انت من صجك و من قلب تقول لي هالكلام؟؟ 
عبدالرحمن: انت اخوي و اتمنى لك الخير يا بوجسمان .. انا سمعت رمستك مع سارة اختيه بالصدفة ذاك اليوم و من يومها و انا اتمنى هالبنت انها ما توافق .. وحرمتها على نفسي بعد ما سمعتك تحرمها عليك لو اني تزوجتها ... النصيب جي .. ومن اليوم لحد ما تاخذها و هالبنت شراة اختي سارة ... وما ابي تكون بيننا أي حساسيات بهالموضوع .. و الله يسعدك مع هالبنت و ان شاء الله تكون من نصيبك .. بس عاد ها لازم تصبر عليها عسب اتخرج ... هههههه
من كثر فرحة محمد برمسة اخوه عبدالرحمن لمه بقوة ... ومن الفرحة مو عارف شو يسوي ..
عبدالرحمن: ذبحتني بسك عاد ... انزين كشختك لا تخترب بس .. ههههههههه
محمد:ههههههه زين يالله انت بعد روح اكشخ و تسفر نفسي الشباب كلهم متفقين على جي .. 
عبدالرحمن: تم .. انا ساير اراويك ان ما طلعت احسن عنك .. وضويت راس كل الغرشوبات للي بالعرس ..
محمد: هيه بنشوف من الغاوي اكثر ... ههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبدالرحمن: ههههههههههههه 
**************************
العرس صار في خيمة كبيرة ورا بيت الحايكي << بيت اسامة .. وكان الجو كله ربشة ... 
محمد و معاه عبدالرحمن جايين من بعيد و لمحوهم علي مع مبارك واسامة...
مبارك قال لعلي عن رد اخته وعلاقتهم طبعا ما تغيرت..و لكنها زادت قوة و ترابط ..
توايهو الشباب .. 
عبدالرحمن: بالمبارك بو مشعل الفال لك 
اسامة: و لك ان شاء الله ..
محمد: و ين معرسكم ..
اسامة: كاهو هب عارف جالس مكانه مفشلنا ... يبينا نزفه بسرعة عشنا يرووح لعروسته بسرعة عند الحريم ... ههههههههه
الجميع: هههههههههههههههههه
علي: بنشوفك إن ما صرت ازيد عنه الحينه بس اتطنز عليه ... 
اسامة:ههاااااي ومن بيعزمكم اصلاً .. انا باخذ عروستي و طيرررران شهر العسل مب مسوي لكم شي ولا ابيكم تزفوني .. العروسة للعريس و الجري للمتعايس ...
مبارك:ههههه مب هين والله هالاسامة ههههههههههههه
اسامة: ههههههههه عشون عيل ... 
محمد: هها هذا إلا يرمس ... من يشوف حرمة دفن راسه في الأرض كأنه نعامة ههههههه 
عبدالرحمن: هههه شعليك منه .. اهو صج منزل راسه لكن عيونه اتلاقط و تشوووف و تبصبص ...
اسامة: افااااا كشفتني .. وانا احسب ماحد يدري عني 
محمد: عنلاتك زادٍ يالخام ... جي تسوي وانا مادري بك احسبك مؤدب ويا هالويه ... 
اسامة: جي انا شمسوي ... يعني ربي يخلق هالجمال وو يخلق لنا العيون و نغمضهم؟؟؟ 
علي: هذا من صجه رفيجك .. ما هكذا الظن بك ... جي يعني جليل الحيا 
مبارك: هيه والله ياما تحت السواهي دواهي ..
محمد: وانا اقول ما في حد نفس مروان .. طلعت انت من طينته بس من تحت لتحت .. 
اسامة: Oh my God!! .. هذيلا من صجهم صدقوا .. عبووود .. عبدالرحمن الحينه تفكني منهم صاروا يشكون فيني بعدين من ترضى فيني إذا ربعي قالوا عني هالشكل .. و هالخام يشبهني بمروان بعد ...
عبدالرحمن: انا اشهد له بومشعل .. ريال ولا في مثله و لو عندي اخت ما غليتها عليه و خطبتها له ... 
وباس اسامة عبدالرحمن على خشمه ...
اسامة: فديته بوضاحي ... جي ارمس مو مساع تخليهم يشكون فيني بعد ... 
محمد: ههههه ... اطري القط يجيلك ينط .. كاهو مروان وصل
وكملوا الشباب العرس واهم في وناسة و ربشة .. و بعدها تعشوا و زفوا المعرس ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء الثاني و العشرون °؛ ¤
في بيت بو عبدالرحمن....
وسمية: كلووووووولويش ... بالمبارك يا ولدي منك المال و منها العيال ... 
و طبعا الحريم << دموع الفرح ... 
عبدالرحمن: الله يبارك فيج و يخليج لي يا يمــه .. مادري ليش الحريم كلهم جذي يفرحون يبجون يزعلون بعد يبجون .. ههههههههههه 
سارة: ههه فديتها الغالية متونسة لك .. اخيرا بتزوج ولدها الكبير 
عبدالرحمن: زين متى نملج .. ياللا انا مستعيل ..
سارة: هههههه الحين توها الموافقة صارت .. اصبر شوف طلباتهم و متى يمديها البنت تجهز نفسها ...
وسمية: هيه و احنا بعد عشان يمدينا .. لازم نسوي عرس لا صار و لا استوى ترمس عنه كل العربان ... 
عبدالرحمن: ههههههه صج شسمها حرميته؟؟ .. << وكان واضح عليه الحيا لما قال حرمتيه 
سارة: فدييييته خويه .. حرمتك اسمها سماح .. و اهي اسم على مسمى سبحان الخلاق .. 
وسمية: هيه والله هالبنت ادخلت قليبي من شفتها... و الله يا سارة انتي هب سهلة عرفتي تختارين منو لخوج
سارة: طبعا خويه ريال و لا كل الرجاجيل ولازم ياخذ له حرمة سنعة ولا كل الحريم ... و هالبنت ربيعه ميثا اخت بوالهنوف ..طيبة و حلوة و خفيفة دم وعقل و من عايلة محترمة .. و ما شفت عليها شي.. والأهم انها تستاهلك وانه اختك ...
عبدالرحمن: الله كل هذا في حرميته ... يا فرح قلبك يا عبدالرحمن هههههههههههه
وسمية: الله يفرحني فيك و في عيالك ان شاء الله يالغالي .. 
و وبدأت تجهيزات الملكة و اللي بعدها بسبوع بتصير حفلة الخطوبة ... الكل كان مرتبش ووصل خبر خطوبة عبدالرحمن إلى عايلة السالم ...
********************************
في بيت السالم ....
شما تكلم وسمية ام عبدالرحمن في التلفون .. 
وسمية: عاد يا وخيتي لا تخلين انتي و البنات لازم تجون .. 
شما: ان شاء الله يا وخيتي و الله يبلغج بعيالج كلهم ان شاء الله ..
وسمية: حتى مرايم لازم تجي ... مهما كان احنا اهل و حبايب حتى لو ما كان طلبنا عندكم .. و الزواج قسمه و نصيب ياوخيتي ... 
شما:احنا ما رفضناكم يا عبدالرحمن و انتي تدرين بنات هالايام كله يفكرون بدراستهم كأنهم اهم اللي بيصرفون على بيوتهم بعد ما يتزوجون ... 
وسمية: الله يرزقها بولد الحلال اللي يستاهلها ... و بنيتنا سماح فديتها ما اتخير عن مرايم ... 
شما: تستاهلون و انه اعرفها هالبنت مؤدبة و من عيلة حشيم .... عالبركة ان شاء الله ... 
و اكملت شما و وسمية سوالفهم اللي لا تخلوا من الحش و و القيل و القال عن فلان و فلانة << عوايد حريم ما اتغير مهما يصير !!...
و اغلقت شما السماعة و كانت مرايم نازلة من الدري و معاها رباب ... 
مريم: مرحبا الساع خالتي
رباب: مراحب امي 
شما: مرحبا مليوون عيالي ...
جلسوا في الصالة و شغلت رباب التلفزيون .. و مريم تسولف مع شما ... 
شما: ام عبدالرحمن متصلة لي من شوي .
مريم بتفاجأ و استغراب: شنو؟ منو؟ ليش ؟؟
شما: تبي تعزمنا على ملكة ولدها ..
مريم: أي ولد؟
شما: عبدالرحمن بعد منو ... 
مريم بفرح و تفاجؤ: صج والله ؟! مبروك مبروك يستاهل والله ... منو بياخذ؟
شما: بياخذ سماح بنت العالي ... 
مريم: هيه عرفتهااااا ... بنية زينة .. هذي رفيجة ميثا اخت زوج سارة اخته الروح بالروح ... 
شما:هيه قالت لي انها اختيار سارة بنتها ...و أكدت علي ان لازم نروح ... 
مريم: هيه خالتي ما فيها شي روحي يستاهلون ...
شما: و قالت لي بعد انتي لزام تروحين و الحرمة مو زعلانة منج ... هههههههه و من كلامها زعلانة عليج انج خسرتي واحد مثل ولدها عشان الدراسة ....
مريم: ههههههه .. يستاهل احسن مني الله يوفقه ان شاء الله .. بس انه فشلة اروح ... 
شما: ماحد يدري انه خطبج ... الشي صار بيناتنا .. واهم ما بيطلعون الحجي على ولدهم و احنا ما بنرمس على بنتنا ... 
مريم: بس انا استحي اروح .. احسها مب عدلة ... او نروح الحفلة بس .. 
شما: ما فيها شي يا بنتي ... نروح حالنا حال المعازيم ... نبارك لهم و نرجع ... و الملكة بتصير ف يبيت العروس ..
مريم: اوكي خالتي اللي تشوفينه ... 
شما تكلم رباب ...
شما: يمه رباب وين بدور عنج؟؟ 
رباب مبوزة : راحت بيتهم تسوي التعديلات الاخيرة على غرفتها ...
شما تكلم مريم: شمس بعد معها ؟؟ 
مريم: هيه .. راحوا مع اعمامي يكملون اغراض البيت .. احتمال ينتقلون هالاسبوع ... 
شما: على خير ان شاء الله بيت مبروك ...
رباب: يمه انا كل يوم بعدين ابي اروح بيت عمي تعودت عليهم شلون حالي يصير بعدهم ... 
شما: ان شاء الله يا بنتي .. الحين اهم في العين و بيتهم جريب شارعين بس بينا و بينهم هب نفس اول اهم في بو ظبي ونحن هني ...لكن صج لهم بيكون وحشة .. مالوا علينا البيت... 
وهالوقت دخل عليهم اشخاص.. من هم؟... غريبة ...
بنات عمهم راشد زينة و سارة .. توايهو البنات مع بعضهم و كانت زيارة سعيدة غير متوقعة ... 
مريم: هاا بناااات شو هالزيارة الحلووووة ... 
زينة: ههههههه لا تخفون راح تشوفون من هالزيارات وايد ...
مريم: صج؟؟ شلووون؟
سارة: ابويه الحينه مع عمي ناصر و يدي في الميلس ... 
شما: شو يا بنتي شو مستوي خبرينا..؟؟؟
سارة: ما راح نرجع بوظبي خلااااااص ... 
زينة: بنكون في العين .. قريبين منكم ... 
مريم: صج صج... أي شلون عاااد فهمينها ...
دخل عليهم عمهم راشد مع ناصر و بوفهد بعد ما عدلت شما حجابها ...
راشد: مرحباا الساع من احمد شلونج ...
شما: مرحبا مليون و لا يسدن في ذمتيه .. شالحك با بو سيف ..
راشد: بخير و نعمة الحمد لله ... شحالج بنتي مرايم و انتي رباب شلونج ... 
رباب و مريم: الحمد لله عمي يسرك الحال ...
الجد سالم: ابشروا يا عيال .. عمكم راشد بينتقل للعين اهو وعياله.
مريم: صج عمي .. مبرووك .. و اشغالك و شركتك ... 
راشد: قريب راح نفتح فرع يديد في العين و بيكون اهو المركز لنشاط الشركة ... و قررت اني استقر في العين جنب العايلة و لما عرفت ان اخوي فهد و سعد اشتروا بيت جريب سألت مقاول عن بيت جريب منكم و لقى لي بيت حلو بالشارع اللي جنب هنا .. فقلت ماراح اخبركم لحد ما اشتري البيت و اسويها مفاجأة لكم و للعيال ..
شما: قرية علينك يا بوفهد بلمة عيالك حواليك ...
الجد سالم: بوجه بيك يا بنتي ... الحمد لله اللي حب يريحني و يطمني عليكم قبل لا الله ياخذ امانته ..
ناصر يحب ابوه على راسه: لك طولة العمر يا بوفهد ان شاء الله ....
يدخل سيف و مبارك ...
سيف : مرحباا السااع 
الجميع: مراحب مليووون
و هاليوم السعيد تجمعت عائلة السالم .. الابناء و الاحفاد في ظل الجد سالم و الجدة حصة ... كل اب و ام يعرفون كيف يكون الشعور حين يحس الوالدين بلمة او لادهم و قربهم من بعض و ان قلوبهم على بعضهم البعض .. فأبتسامة الابن بلسم لجروح الأم و نجاح الابن فخر و اعتزار لأبويه ...
كان عشاء رائع في حديقة المنزل الصغيرة ... اكل و شواء و قهقات تعبر عن الفرح و البهجة بهاللمة .. كان الحريم جالسين مع بعض بعيدين قليلا عن جلسة الرجال ... لكنهم يشاركونهم في الحديث و الضحك ايضا .. 
الجد سالم: بويه سيف شنو تدرس بالجامعة ..
سيف: هندسة معمارية .. 
الجد سالم: ما شاء الله يا ولديه .. ان شاء الله تعمر هالبلد انت و امثالك 
زينة: هيه انه واعدني يصمم لي بيتي بشرط ما يكون له مثيل بالامارات كلها .. 
سارة: هههه وانه بعد واعدني هب بس انتي ...
سيف: وانه قلت لكم بيت حرمتيييه ما بيكون له مثيل ... بعدها افكر فيكم .. ههههههههههه 
زينة: هههه الله يسامحك ... مسكينة اللي بتاخذ بتطيح في جبدها ... و طلعت له لسانها << حركات يهال 
سيف: اوريج .. من حلاة ريلج نحول يعني ... هههههههه وصيتي لج تاخذين واحد اسمه نحول عشان تصيرون زينة و نحول .. خخخخخخ 
زينة: اتطنز حظرتك .. انا زينة ابوي ... و يا حظه اللي بياخذني .. 
سيف: استحي على ويهج زين .. حشى مزهوقة على العرس ..
سارة: ههههههااااي احرقوا ويهها ..
زينة: جذي تفشلني لكن معليه اوريك اللي يرمس معك بعد ... بعدين بتقول لي تكفين سوو لي حلاو من ايدج شوف من يرد عليك ...
مبارك: هههههه زين تسوين فيه .. اقول زينة صج تعرفين تسوين حلاوو؟؟
زينة: هيه بتستهين فيني انت بعد ... 
مريم: ما عليج منهم حبيبتي .. اصلا هالشباب احنا ما ناخذ على كلامهم ...
سارة: اقول مرايم وين فطيم قالت بتنزل و للحين ما يت .. 
رباب: اكيد جالسة اتكشخ و تعدل في نفسها يعني نطروها لي باجر.. ههههههههههههههه
بدرو:هههههههه اسكتي لا تيي الحين تسمعج و تسوين لنا سالفة ... 
شمس: كاهي اوصلت .. ياللا سكرو عالموضوع 
فطيم: مرحباا الساع للجميع

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجدة حصة كانت مع شما و الجد سالم و ناصر يشوون 
تتكلم بالعدال: وصلت الشيخة فطيم .. تعالي بنتي قربي اخذي هالصحن وديه للبنات ...
فطيم: ان شاء الله ....
و جلست معاهم ياكلون ...
مرايم: فطيم مو كأنج مغمجة الكل ...
فطيم: وشو يعني .. ما كو حد غريب ..ابوي و يدي واعمامي واخواني ..
مرايم: و سيف شو ناسيتيه ..
فطيم: لأ .. بس اهو حاله من حال اخواني ... 
زينة: شفيج عليها يا مرايم اخوي سيف مثل اخوها .. انتي بس شوفي هالجمال و العيون الكبار .. ههههه
فطيم بغرور: ههههه تسلمين .. فهميها عاد .. 
مرايم: لا عاد ولا ثمود .. بس لا يحط باله مبارك عليج و تسوين لج سالفة ... 
سارة: تدرين عاد يا مرايم .. ان زينة و فطيم وايد طباعهم مثل بعض .. خسارة عليها بس هالخام توأمتي ..
شمس: ههههههههه قوية .. الحين شيفكج منهم..
زينة: اسم الله علي .. انه مب نفس فطيم .. انه نسبة الغرور عندي اقل فديتني ... 
فطيم: لا والله حلفي بس .. عنلاتكم انه اسير عنكن احسن لي ..
رباب تكتم ضحكتها : وين تسيرين ..خلج بس لا تسوين لنا سوالف .. اهم لو ما الغيرة بس ذابحتهم جان ما رمسوا هالرمسة .. 
بدور تفلص رباب: غيرة ها .. مادري منو كان يرمس عنها من شوي .. 
الجدة حصة و شما جلسوا مع البنات ...
شما: ياللا يا بنيات جهزوا نفسكم لباجر معزومين على ملكة عرب ... 
شمس: من هم يا خالتي.. احنا نعرفهم؟؟ 
شما: عبدالرحمن و لد ام عبدالرحمن ...
شمس تناظر في مرايم و مرايم تطالع الصحن و تاكل و مسوية نفسها مب مهتمه ...
شمس: ومنو بياخذ ؟؟
شما: سماح العالي ...
شمس تفاجأة شوي: العالي .. مو هذيلا اصلهم من بوظبي؟؟؟ 
شما: هيه بس اهم في العين من سنين طويلة .. بس عايلتهم كبيرة واعتقد ان لهم اهل بعد في بوظبي و عجمان ... 
شما: وناسة .. من زماان ما رحت عرس او مناسبة جي .. ياللا مرايم انه بروح معكم ... 
سارة: خالتي احنا بعد نروح ؟؟
شما: هيه يا بنتي .. قالت لي بناتج و اللي يعز عليج .. 
فطيم: يعني يبي لنا نروح نشتري لنا هدوم يديدة..
الجدة حصة: ليش لا يكون اختج او اخوج اللي ملكته؟!! .. لبسي شي من عندج و كل شي عليج حلو و يديد..
فطيم استانست من رمسة يدتها: اوكي يديده اقنعتيني ...
جرس الباب ... 
خلونا نشرح شوية عن بيت بومبارك و شلون صاير ... 
اول شي البوابة طويلة و في حديقة من جدام قبل لا يدخلون البيت ... في جرس لكنه ما يسمعه إلا اللي داخل البيت .. عشان جي اللي يدخل لازم يطق الباب عشان اللي بالحديقة يحسون عليه ... لكن إذا كانوا ناس يدد وما يدرون يحسبون ان الجرس خراب ما حد يسمعهم .. فيدخلون البيت و يدقون على الباب الداخلي ... وفي ديوانية صغيرة على شمال البوابة الخارجية ...
هالشرح عشان تعرفون تبرير هالموقف ...
الجدة حصة: امييه فطيم قومي حبيبتي يبي لنا من هاللحك المشوي اللي يسويه اخوج احمد ..
فطيم: ان شاء الله 
الجدة حصة: عساني اشوفج عروس ان شاء الله ...
انحرجت فطيم من رمسة جديتها بس ابتسمت و راحت تلبي طلبها ... 
شمس: احمرو اخدودها .. يا حلاة الخجل عليها .. ههههههههه
الجدة حصة: فديتها هالبنية .. بس لو تخف من غرورها شوية ... 
مرايم: لي حجت البقر على قرونها ههههههههههههه
الجميع: هههههههههههههه
شما: والله بنتي حرمة سنعه ... 
راحت فطيم لأحمداللي كان يشوي بروحه و حايس بوزه لأنه خلوه بروحه ... 
كان يشوي جدام شوية عن الجماعة عشان الدخان ... 
فطيم: ههههههههه طاع ويهك من الفحم ...
أحمد: مو شغلج .. هذا لأن حكيت ويهي بيدي ...
فطيم: ههه زين زين ياللا حط لي بالصحن خل اروح .. هههههه 
وانفتح الباب ... أحمد و فطيم يراقبون الباب .. متوقعين احد من الشباب يمكن طلع والحين رد ...
اللي كان جاي .. اهو بو خليفة و دخل وراه مصطفى .. لما دخل و شاف الربشة نزل راسه .. لكنه لمح حد ... لمح احمد .. لا في مها واقف يمه بعد ... هذي نفس البنت اللي شفتها اذاك اليوم .. شو هالصدف .. انسحب بهدوء و راح للسيارة و لكن ابوه راح يم الجماعة .. الحريم بعاد شوي و لما شافوه تغطوا و قاموا من مكانهم ... اول ما شافه بو فهد فام له و سلم عليه و طلب منه يشاركهم جلستهم ... 
بوفهد: هلا و الله مراحب مليوون بو خليفة ... 
بوخليفة: مرحبا بك و بأهل الدار ... اسف على الازعاج جي طبيت عليكم فجأة ..
بوفهد: شو هالرمسة يا ريال .. البيت بيتك ... حياك بأي وقت .. 
بوخليفة: هذا من اصلك يا بو فهد .. 
تم يناظر عيال بو فهد .. و يتحسر على عياله .. عسى الله لا يحرمك من لمة عيالك ان شاء الله ... 
بوفهد: و الله يهدي اعيالك ان شاء الله .. منو وصلك ؟؟ 
بوخليفة: هذا ولديه مصطفى .. راح السيارة ينطرني ... 
بوفهد: بويه سيف ، مبارك .. روحوا قولوا له يدخل .. 
مبارك:ان شاء الله يدي .. 
بوخليفة: انا جايك ببشارة ... 
بوفهد: بشرنا شو مستوي .. 
بوخليفة: صرنا جيران يا بو فهد صرنا جيرران ..
بوفهد: شلووووون؟؟ 
بوخليفة: البيت هذا .. ويأشر على البيت اللي متلاصف مع بيت السالم .... ولدي مصطفى اشترى هالبيت .. 
بوفهد: مو هذا بيت واحد كويتي يجونه مرة بالسنة يصيفون فيه او شي ... 
بوخليفة: هيه .. لما زرتك هذاك اليوم مع ولدي .. شفنا اعلان بيع البيت محطوط عالباب .. و اشتهيت هالبيت و قربك من الخاطر .. وولدي ما كذب خبر .. اشترى البيت وما خبرني إلا بعد ما استوى كل شي ... 
فهد: هذي الساعة المباركة يوم اللي تستون جيراننا.. بس حسافة ما درى ان البيت معروض للبيع كنا اشتريناه قبلكم ... 
بوفهد: هيه النصيب .. يا بو خليفة الله يسلمك عيالي كلهم اتركوا بو ظبي و قرروا يستقرون بالعين و شروا لهم بيوت قريبة هني .. 
بوخليفة: ما شاء الله يا عيالي .. ربي يبارك فيكم و يخليكم لأبوكم عون و سند ... الابو في الكبر وش يبي من عياله غير اللمة الحلوة و الكلمة الطيبة ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

داخل البيت .... 
احمد: مع هالحكل ويا هالويه .. 
فطيم شوي و تبجي ... 
مرايم: انه قايلة لج .. شفتي شلون الحين ... 
شما: لا تبجين ترى دموعج بتصير سودة ... 
الجدة حصة: شفيكم عالبنت .. كل شي ولا فطيم ... شصار عشان كل هذا ؟؟ الولد محترم وما دخل البيت و اذا على بو خليفة هو حسبه يدها .. 
فطيم: انه شذنبي .. اهو اللي دخل البيت فجأة كأنه داخل بيت ابوه .. و بعدين اهو ما طول انه حتى ما شفت ويهه .. وبعدين كنت لابسة الشيلة و مو طالع مني ولا شعرة .. يعني مو معقولة انه طالع في عيني و شاف الكحل .. اللي يسمعكم يقول اني حاطة لي فل ميكب و مخصوص لأني ادري ان هالشي بيصير ... و زعلت و ركبت غرفتها ... 
زينة: انتو ليش جذي على البنت .. ترى الشي عادي بس انتو مكبرين السالفة ... و راحت زينة وراها تراضيها ... 
شمس: انا طالعة غرفتي ... 
مرايم: وانه بعد ... 
*******************************
في غرفة فطيم .. 
فطيم تمسح الكحل و تبجي ...
زينة: حبيبتي ليش تبجين .. انه توقعتج اقوى من جذي .. 
فطيم: انا لو جبل انهد .. شفتي شلون كلهم علي ... 
زينة: ما عليج بس لن الشي صار مفاجأ .. واهم قالو لج عن هالشي من قبل وانتي ما مسعتي لرمستهم ... و يدتي ما قصرت فيهم ...
فطيم: فديتها يديده .. و بانت على ملامحها ابتسامه خفيفة وسط الدموع ..
زينة: شو هالابتسامة هذي .. يه يه ..
فطيم: هههههههههههه 
زينة: اقول فطيم شصااير؟؟ 
فطيم: ولا شي ... سلامتج 
زينة: ربي يسلمج .. فطيم ليش ما نكون صديقات و نتشارك في اسرارنا و نكون اكثر من الخوات .. 
فطيم:انت تبين هالشي .؟؟ و سارة؟؟
زينة: اكيد ابي .. احنا بنات عم و الحين بنصير جيران .. واحنا ما عندنا صديقات اصلا في العين .. وسارة شفيها ؟؟ سارة اختي و توأمتي .. لكن كل وحدة لها طبعها .. احنا حتى بالشكل ما نتشابه .. ومهما كان الخوات قراب من بعض ما ينقال لهم كل شي .. و سارونة لها ربع واايد و حتى من العين متعرفة عليهم من النت ... لكن انه احس ان احنا نتفاهم بسرعة ... 
فطيم: زين عيل .. انه بقول لج سر .. و بيكون بداية لصداقتنا ... 
زينة: الله سر ... شنو قوووووولي لي ؟؟؟
فطيم: تعرفين هذا الشخص اللي انزفيت من تحت راسه ... 
زينة: شفيه؟
فطيم: مو اول مرة اشوفه .. هذاك اليوم جانا البيت بعد .. و كنت حتى مو لابسة الشيلة ... و انحرجت
زينة: الله الله .. شو هالرمسة اميــــــه.. 
فطيم: هيه و كانت معاي مرايم .. بس مرايم كانت متغشية لأنها توها واصلة من الجامعة ... انه كنت حاطة الشيلة على رقبتي و ادور في الحديقة ..
زينة: يا عيني عالرومانسية .. كله بالحديقة بعد ..
فطيم: لا يفوتج كنت حاطة الوردة في شعري و الثانية بيدي ..
زينة : وااااااااو .. يااااااااعيني ... طيب منهو هذا ؟؟؟
فطيم: اعتقد اسمه مصطفى .. و يصير ولد بوخليفة رفيج يدي .. 
زينة: بيني و بينج .. انا بس لمحته جي .. صراحة وسيم ..
فطيم: هههههه .. وانا شعلي منه ... 
زينة: ههههههااي .. انا حدسي ما يخطأ.. و بخلي الايام تثبت لج ..
فطيم: تثبت لي شنو انتي بعد .. ينيتي .. انا توني بأولى ثانوي .. 
زينة: اوكي انه ما بنقاشج الحينه .. خلي الزمان و القدر اهو اللي يراويج .. 
*******************************
في غرفة مرايم ... 
شمس تدق الباب تبي تدخل ... و مرايم عالسرير تكتب في دفتر شخابيطها على قولتها ... 
شمس: مرااايم .. مريومة .. بقولج سر .. 
مريم: قولي كلي آآآذان صاغية .. 
شمس: تعرفين سماح العالي اليي بياخذها عبدالرحمن منو؟؟ 
مريم: أي اعرفها .. انتي تعرفينها ..؟؟ 
شمس: هيه .. ابوها يصير ولد عم ابو شيخة رفيجتي ... 
مريم: صج والله؟؟ .. زين يعني بييووون اكيد الملجة ... 
شمس: هيه اتصلت فيها من شوي اسألها .. تقول منو قالج احنا قايليين بنسويها مفاجأة و بنطب علي ..هههه
مريم: يا حليلها والله ... 
شمس: تقول بيوون للملكة و بيتمون اسبوع هني لحفلة العرس مرة وحدة ينعي ما بيرجعون بو ظبي .. 
مريم: ونااسة ... يا حظج ...
شمس: اقول مريوم.. اشوف كلمة يا حظج طالعة من قلب ... في شي ما شيات مني مناك .. 
مريم: لا شنو فيه يا حسرة .. لكن صدقيني انا ما عندي اعز منج و الجازي .. وإذا في شي ما عندي غيركم ارمس له ... 
شمس: على طاري الجازي .. ليش ما تيي معانا ..
مريم: انه قلت لها .. وقالت ان العزيمة اوصلتها .. لكنها بتروح بس الحفلة و الملكة هب رايحة ..
شمس: اهاا .. لكن تدرين مو حلو بس اسبوع ملكة و بعدها مباشرة زواج .. ماكو احلى من ايام الخطوبة ..
مريم: عيني بعينج .. بذمتج .. لو الحينه نادر يخطبج .. مو على ودج تتزوجون على طووول ...
شمس: هههههه .. واي منج .. انه غير .. انه اعرفه من زماااان .. ودي بهاللحظة اليوم قبل باجر .. لكن بعد ماكو لزام خطوبة اول .. ههههههههههههه
مريم: هههههههههه .. انه للحين مب مقتنعة من روحتي للملكة ... 
شمس: شوفي عاد لازم تروحين .. عشاني حبيبتي .. ما اعرف اروح لروحي مع اليهالوا خواتج و بدور ... و شما غير .. يعني ما برتاح إلا معاج .. مرايم .. وحشني .. ودي اشوفه ... لو من بعيد .. ولازم تكونين معاي .. 
مريم: لو جكونا شنسوي .. وش بتقولين .. 
شمس: مرايم علامج .. احنا ما بنقعد معاه .. و بعدين شووخ معاه ... و ما بنتعدى سلام و عليكم السلام .. 
مريم: اوووكي .. عشانج بس ... و من بعيد بعد .. 
شمس: فدييييتج حبيبتي .. ياللا انا سايرة تصبحين على خير ... 
مريم: وانتي من اهل الخير ... 
تمت مرايم تفكر بروحها .. تقول الحينه اذا صارت فرصة لشمس ان تشوف نادر .. يعني في امل ان اشوف محمد .. يا ربي ابي اشوفه .. ياربي حقق منايا .. لكن كثر ما ابي اشوفه .. بعد ما اعرف اذا شفته اقدر ارفع راسي و احط عيني بعينه او لا ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

ليلة الخميس ... في بيت السالم ....
شما: يمه مرايم دقي على بنات عمج خل ييون لا نصيف عالجماعة ...
مريم: ان شاء الله خالتي ...
مريم: الو شموسة وينج ؟؟ 
شمس: اكا بالطريج يايينكم ...
مريم: هيه بعد انتقلوا البيت اليديد و نسيوتونا ... 
شمس: افا علييج يا مرايم .. شنو زينة و سارة اوصلوا ؟؟ 
مريم: هيه من زمان بس ننطركم عشان نمشي رباعة .. 
شمس: اكا وصلنا احنا عند الباب .. ترى بوي احنا معاكم بالسيارة لأن ابوي ما بيطيع يودينا .. 
مريم: ههه اووووكي انتي بس دخلي البيت الحينه ... بااي
شما: ها امي اوصلوا ..
شمس: وصلناااااااا ... .. وشالت الغشوى من على وييها ..
أحمد صفر بالقوووو: واااااو شو هالزين .. منهي هالحورية .. قمر و يمشي عالارض يخزي العين ..
مرايم و تطق احمد على خفيف: حموود ما اشوفك قلت هالرمسة لي .. ما تستحي ترمس جي .. 
شمس: ههههههه فديته حمود .. اهو يتكلم عن الواقع .. ليش الغيرة لييييش ؟..ههههههههه
مريم: معليه .. الغييرة ها .. اصلا اهو ما يفهم بس جي يجاملج .. 
أحمد: انا ما اجامل هذا ووووواقع .. هههههه .. وانتي بدور ما بتشيلين الغشوى عن ويهج .. 
وشلت بدور الغشوى : و فتح احمد فمه مثل المسبه ..
أحمد: يا ويل حالي .. بيغمى علي ..
بدور ردت حطت الغشوى : انت ما تيووز .. يللا خلونا نسير ..
أحمد : هي انتي من حلاتج .. انا بيغمى علي من هالويه .. احد يسوي بنفسه جي .. 
رباب: تخسي إلا انت .. بدور بدر بليلة تمامه .. ماعليج منه هذا 
احمد: ههههههه اوكي بدر .. قصدي بدور .. لا يشوفونج لو سمحتي الرياييل انا مارضى .. 
بدور: وانت منو ترضى ما ترضى .. و بعدين او انه ابي اراوي رياييل ليش احط الغشوى عيل ...
احمد: فديتها العاجل .. انه إلا ارمس بس ... هههههههههههه 
مريم: مو كأنك زودتها لو شنو .. ياللا روح لسيف و مبارك قول لهم يزهبون السيارات ..
أحمد: امرج ولا أمر الحكومة ... 
شما: انا و يدتكم مع بومبارك في السيارة .. و انتو توزعوا على سيارة مبارك و سيف وشوفوا ااذ حد بيجي معانا ..
سارة: انه و زينة و فطيم مع سيف 
مريم: وانه و شمس و بدور و رباب مع مبارك 
شما: زين عيل يللا مشينا ... 
في البيت العالي ....
بيت كبير او بالأحرى قصر ... اول ما دخلوا استقبلوهم اهل العروس و اهل المعرس بالترحيب ... 
ملج الملا بالعروس و تخبروا الأهل و تعالت زغاريد الفرح الممزوجة مع رائحة البخور و الطيب ... 
انزلت العروس تحت للمعازيم و سلمت عليهم و باركوا لها .. 
كانت في غاية الروعة و الجمال ... 
سمراء البشرة .. ناعمة .. مكياج رائع يتناسق مع لون الفستان الاخضر الزيتي البسيط في شكله و الرائع في موديله و ملبسه .. و الخجل معطي لخدودها لون و لوجهها جمالا يفوق الجمال ... 
وصل اخوها و قال للحريم يتغطون .. لأن المعرس بيدخل .. غطوا ويه العروس بعد .. دخل المعرس و معاه ابوه و اخوانه محمد و علي و ماجد سلموا على العروس من بعيد و انسحبوا ..
بارك لها و وباسها بو عبدالرحمن على راسها و بارك وصاها على ولده ووصى ولده عليها ... 
عبدالرحمن نفسه كان مو على بعضه مو عارف شيسوي .. مرة وحدة شاف نفسه مع بنت .. وهالحرمة حرمته !.. و سط عشرات الحريم اللي يايين يباركون للعروس و بنفس الوقت يتفرجون عالمعرس .. 
دخلوا المعرس و العروس ألى الميلس .. ورفع الشال من على وييها و باسها على جبينها ... و البنت من خجلها متصلبة مكانها ومب عارفة شتسوي .. لكن عبدالرحمن استانس من الخاطر من هالحركة ... لبسها الدبلة و الشبكة .. و بعدها اتركوهم بروحهم في الميلس ... 
عبدالرحمن اهو اللي بدأ بالكلام
عبدالرحمن: شحالج حرميته .. 
سماح منزله راسها وييها قلب احمر : بخير يعلك الخير ..
عبدالرحمن: انا قلت لج حرمتيه قولي لي انت بعد ريلي لا ... 
سماح ساكتة بس ابتسمت ابتسامة خجولة .. 
عبدالرحمن: الله لا يحرمني من هالابتسامة ان شاء الله .. 
سماح بعد ساكتة مب عارفة شتسوي و شتقول ..
عبدالرحمن: زين سمعيني صوتج قبل لا امشي ... 
سماح: وين بتمشي ؟؟ 
عبدالرحمن: فديت هالصوت .. بروح للشباب ينطروني خبرج معرس و بيباركون لي .. اذا تبيني ايلس ما بقوم ...
سماح: هههه لا ينطرونك ما يصير يخليهم جي ... 
عبدالرحمن: فديتك هالضحكة انا .. سمعيني يا سماح .. انتي حرميته على سنة الله و رسوله .. و حياتنا من اليوم ارتبطت ببعض .. اتمنى اني اقدر اسعدج و احافظ عليج .. مثل ما انتي بتسعديني ان شاء الله و تحافظين علي .. انه طلبت رقمج من عندي عمي اللي اهو ابوج .. و ان شاء الله الليلة راح ارمسج .. يعني خلي تلفونج مفتوح و حطيه عالشاحن من الحين عشان ما ينقطع علينا بعدين ..ههههههه خبرج معاريس و عندنا كلام وايد نرمس فيه .. و غمز لها بعينه خلاها ميته من الحيا 
سماح: ان شاء الله 
عبدالرحمن: قولي اسمي قبل لا امشي .. خاطري اسمعج تقولينه ..
سماح: بس عاد عبدالرحمن انا استحي ..
عبدالرحمن: توووني دريت ان اسمي حلو جي .. فديت المستحية انا .. اوكي بخاطرج الحينه .. تامرين شي 
سماح: سلامتك 
عبدالرحمن: الله يسلمك ... 
وطلع عبدالرحمن بعد ما سوا له ابوها درب و راح يم الشباب للربشة ... و جلسوا الحريم مع سماح يباركون لها ....... 
شمس و مرايم جالسين بالصالة مع شوية من ربعهم ايام المدرسة كانوا في الملكة ... 
لكن مريم في عالم ثاني .. تدرون ليش ؟؟؟ 
مريم شافت محمد .. هيه شافته و اهو داخل و منزل راسه ... لأن الحريم كانوا وايد .. واهي تتفداه في خاطرها ... كأن صاير حلو وايد .. فديته كأنه اهو المعرس مب اخوه .. عساني احضر ملكتك ان شاء الله .. هي انتي يالخبلة .. المفروض ان عرسج اهو عرسه .. و ملكتك اهي ملكته << معليه مخها من شافته اعتفس فوق تحت ..
واهم جالسين اجت وحدة من ورا الكرسي و غمضت عيون شمس..
.......: يا ترى منهو انه ؟؟.
شمس: فدييتج شووخ الخبلة 
شيخة و تطقها: الخبلة انتي ... وينج من ييت وانا ادورج ؟...
شمس: احنا يينا قبل لا اتنزل العروس بشوي بس .. 
شيخة: اهاا لا احنا جايين من بدري - شيخة تناظر مرايم- ما تعرفينااا؟؟ 
شمس: هذي بنت عمي مرايم اللي قلت لج عنها .. 
شيخة سلمت على مريم: هلا والله بشيخة البنات شلونج اختيه مريم ..
مرايم: الحمد لله .. شلونج انتي شيخة الشيوخ .. هههههههه
شيخة: بخير يعلج الخير ... شفتي السلامات مو انتي عنلاتج ... 
شمس: هههههههه 
شيخة و تهمس لشمس بأذونها : عربان اذبحوني من التلفونات يسألون عنج ...
شمس: صج والله .. يعني اهو هني .. 
شيخة: هيه هني .. برا في سيارته الحينه مب طايع يروح لشباب قبل لا يشوفج و يرمس معج .. 
شمس: هذا اللي بيفضحنا ..
شيخة: تصرفي معاه انه ما لي شغل فيكم .. 
شمس: مريم حبيبتي طالبتج طلبه ... 
مرايم: تم حبيبتي ..
شمس:قومي معاي انا و شووخ بس دقايق ...
مريم: اخاف احد يشوفنا بعدين تستوي لنا سالفة .. او احد من المعازيم يحس ... 
شمس: زين قومي معاي نقول لخالتي شما ..
مريم: شنو بتقولين ؟؟؟
شمس: انتي تعالي و بتسمعين ...
شما و وسمية و الجدة حصة جالسين مع بعض و يسولفون و يضحكون ... 
شمس: يديده ، خالتيه شما رفيجتي شيخة تبي تروح لخوها طالبه منه يجيب لها شي و الحين اهو بره ينطرها ... وبنروح معها انا و مرايم لأنها ما تعرف تروح بروحها و بنروح رباعة ..
وسمية: بنيتي شيخة اخوج نادر اللي ياج ..
شيخة: هيه خالتي ..
وسمية: فديته لاعبنا يالله عساه عالقوة .. 
الجدة حصة: روحي بنتي بس لا تبطون .. 
شيخة: ان شاء الله مشكورة يديدة ... 
طلعوا بره البيت وين ما السيارات وايد و ماكو باركات فاضية ... مريم كانت متغشية و هم شمس ..
شيخة: كااااااااهو خويه ..
وقفت شمس عن المشي و فز قلبها ... و راحت شيخة لعند اخوها و اوقفت مريم و شمس بعيد 
نادر كان يتكلم مع اخته و يناظر شمس من بعيد ... بعدها مشوا يم بعض بتجاههم .. شما امسكت يد مرايم و كانت تبي اتراجع و مرايم حست نفسها في وضع غلط .. 
نادر: سلام عليكم 
شيخة و مرايم: وعليكم السلام .. 
نادر: شحالج شمس.. شحالج اختيه مرايم.. 
شمس: بخير و نعمة 
مريم: الحمد لله
نادر: وحشتيني شمس .. 
شمس: ما يوحشك غالي ..
نادر: وانا منو عندي اغلى منج .. 
شيخة: احم احم نحن هنا ... 
نادر: انتي سكتي خليني ارمس .. لو ارمس من اليوم لباجر ما يوفي الكلام اللي بقلبي .. 
شيخة: طيب ماشي وقت .. قلنا لهم ما بنتأخر و ما نبي احد يشوفنا واحنا واقفين هنا ...
نادر: شمس..
شمس: سم .. 
نادر: انتي مستعدة تربطين حياتج بحياتي الحين؟؟ 
شمس: انت عارف جواب هالسؤال 
نادر: ابي اسمعه منج ..
اكتفت شمس بأنزال راسها بابتسامه خجولة طبعا ما يبين شي لأنها متغشية بس نادر حس عليها لأنه يعرفها و يعرف خجلها ...
نادر: ودي اشوف ويهج اللي انحرمت منه طول هالفترة ...
شيخة: لا بالله اخوي انهبل ..
شمس: انا حاطة مكياج و هذا شي ما يرضى به الله و ما ترضاه لي ...
نادر: فديتج يا بعد قلبي ... خلص انا ماشي .. يكفيني سمعت صوتج و تطمنت عليج .. تحملي بروحج .. في وداعة الرحمن ..
شمس: و داعة الرحمن ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء الثالث و العشرون °؛ ¤
ثاني يوم الملكةفي البيت اليديد عالغدا .. 
فهد: ابوي شمس عندج اليوم العصر شي ؟؟ 
شمس: شي شنو ؟؟
فهد: يعني مشغولة او بتطلعين مكان؟..
شمس: لا في البيت يالسة .. 
فهد: لأن بيونا عرب اليوم وابيج تباشرين كل شي ما ابي اعتمد عالخدم ..
شمس: ان شاء الله يوباا .. 
سعد: منهم العرب اليي بييون ..
فهد: بعدين اقول لك ..
شمس تناظر في بدور مستغربين هب عارفين شالسالفة...
العصر اجو الضيوف.. و قدموا لهم الفواله و بعد ساعة راحوا من مكان ما ياو ... 
المغرب ... 
جالسين سعد و بدور و شمس و ابوهم فهد وكلامهم كله فيه تلميحات ...
سعد: والله منتخبنا يرفع الراس .. بس يبي لنا مدرب سنع لو يكون الماني يكون احسن ..
فهد: هيه و الله صدقت يا خوي ...
سعد: ياللا انا بروح بيت بومبارك ازورهم تامر بشي 
فهد: سلامتك 
بدور: انا بيي معاك ..
سعد: زين قومي ياللا لا اتأخرين انا في السيارة ..
شمس: انا بعد رايحة معكم ..
فهد: لا انتي ابيج شوي خلج لا تروحين 
شمس: ان شاء الله ابويه ... 
وصفت شمس مع ابوها لحالها ... 
فهد: اليوم يا بنتي اخطبوج مني ... 
انصدمت شمس .. طول عمرها كانت خايفة من هاللحظة.. هالوقت بالذات كانت تبي امها جنبها ... 
فهد: اشفيج ساكتة ..
شمس: شتبيني اقول؟؟
فهد: سألني عاد منهو ؟
شمس: ما يهمني اعرف ... انه ما ابي اتزوج الحين ..
فهد: زين انتي عرفي اول .. 
وشمس ساكتة و شوي و تبجي ونظراتها كلها اترجى ابوها ...
فهد: اللي اخطبج اهو اللي مرنا العصر مع ابوه ... اتصل فيني البارح و انتي في العرس مع بنات عمج و طلب انه يقابلني اليوم لشي مهم ..
وكل هذا و شمس ساكتة 
فهد: اكيد تعرفينه .. لأن الكل بالامارات يعرفونه ...
و في قلبه تقول وانا شكو فيه عالغبي ما لقى حد غيري ..
فهد:اهو لاعب في نادي العين .. ومع فرقنا المنتخب ... و اسمه نادر الجواد من عايلة العالي ...
كأن احد صب ماي بارد عليها .. اكيد اهي ما اسمعت زين .. معقولة من كثر تفكيري فيه سمعت ابوي بالغلط .. يا ويل حالج يا شمس ...
وواصل فهد: اكيد تذكرينه .. هذا جارنا في بيتنا القديم في بوظبي ... و اخو رفيجتج شيخة ..!
شمس لا نفس و لا صوت و لا همس .. شكله بيغمى عليها .. راسها داير عليها .. تحس الدم متصلب في وييها و ريولها مب قادرة تحركها ...
شمس ممده في غرفتها ومعاها عمها و اختها بدور .. وابوها جالس عالسرير جنبها و اول ما افتحت عينها عطاها كاس الماي تشرب ... 
فهد: سلامتج حبيبي شربي ..
اشربت شوي و اوتعت .. مستغربة انها شلون هني!! 
شمس: شصار؟؟ ليش انتو هني و انا عالسرير؟؟؟ 
بدور: طيحتي قلبنا عليج .. انج تعرضتي لصدمة و ان معاج ضعف عام من قلة الأكل و الاكل غير الصحي.. هذا كلام عمي ..
فهد: كل هذا من الريجيم اللي تسوينه ..
سعد: الريجيم مو معناتها انج ما تاكلين ابد .. الرجيم الصحي المفروض يصير بوصفة طبيب و يكون ان تاكلين كل المواد الغذائية و بنسب معقولة مو تحرمين نفسج من كل شي ..
شمس: انزين شلون اغمى علي جذي ..
فهد: اظاهر يا اخوي يا سعد المفروض ان احنا ما نوافق على هالخطيب ...
سعد: هيه و الله ما يسوى علينا فاله هي زين ..
شمس: يعني انه ما كنت احلم ..
سعد: هههههههه احلام سعيدة و نوم العوافي .. انه عطيتج ابرة منومة ان شاء الله تقومين بعدها مرتاحه ..
فهد: ياللا با بنتي ارتاحي لج شوي .. 
بدور: راح اطل عليج كل شوي اشوفج اذا تبين شي ....
واطلعوا عنها و اتركوها لروحها .. الحينه انا في حلم و إلا في علم... شووووخ ما قالت لي و لا حتى نادر!! لازم اتصل عليها اشوفها .. اخذت تلفونها و اتصلي لشيخة و طولت لحد ما ردت عليها ... 
شيخة: هلا والله بحرمة اخويه شحالج ..
شمس اتكلم بهدوء خصوصا انها تعبانة: شوووخ شنو سالفة حرمة خوج هذي ؟؟.
شيخة: هههههههه هيه اخوج اخطبج يعني انتي الحني خطيبته .. هههههههاااااااي 
شمس: وليش ما قلتو لي ولا خبرتوني ...
شيخة: انا حبينا نسويها لج مفاجأة .. وما كنا نبيج تعرفين ان نحن في العين اصلا بس الصدفة اجت كذا .. 
شمس: فديته .. لكن اوريكم ما راح اوافق عليه اراويه ..
شيخة: ههه مسكين اخوي حراام عليييج .. شموس شفيه صوتج؟؟؟
شمسة: الله يسلمج اول ما قالوا لي اغمى علي و لفت فيني الدنيا ..
شيخة:هههههه فديته خويه كثر ما بيفرح من هالخبر كثر ما بيحاتيج و بيتوله عليج ...
شمس: لا يصدق نفسه وايد .. هههههههه طلع فيني نقص في الدم لأني ما اكل زين .. 
شيخة: ههههههههه فدييييييتج حبيبتي ما تشوفين شر .. عيل لازم ازورج 
شمس: يا كثر ما اتفدين هههههههه حياج بأي وقت حبيبتي 
شيخة: ندووووووور تعااااال بسرعة اكا شمسة اتفداك و تقول لك حبيبي ..
شمس: يالمينوووونة لا تجذبين ..
نادر: ودي اسمعها منج ... 
انصدمت شمس ... و اسكتت 
نادر: الحمد لله على سلامتج .. فيني ولا فيج 
شمس: اسم الله عليك .. 
نادر: آآه يا قلبي و مادري جم آآه بيتحمل بعد ..
شمس: سلامة قلبك 
نادر: بتذبحني هالبنت يا ناس .. احبج والله يا شمسي و اتمنى قربج .. 
شمس: وانا بعد
نادر: شنو شنو شنو .. عيديها .. انطقيها .. نفسي اسمعها منج ..
شمس: عاد نادر لا تحرجني ..
نادر: انا متعقد من اسمي ومب عاجبني .. لكن الحين ما كو نفسه اسم يساويه بهالكون لأنه انتي نطقتيه ومحلاه في حلجج ... 
شمس: ههههههههههههه
نادر: يا ويل حالي .. وينج يام نادر لحقيني .. ضحكي بعد فديتج .. 
شمس: اذا ما عطيتني شيخة اكلمها الحين بسكر الخط .. 
نادر: افا .. يهياج قلبج ؟؟؟ 
شمس: لحد ما ننخطب رسمي بعدها يصير خير ... 
نادر: انتظر هاليوم واعد الثواني قبل الدقايق والساعات .. 
شمس: ليش امس ما خبرتني باللي انت ناوي تسويه ...
نادر: انا مخطط لهالشي من مدة .. و عقب ما رمستج بالليل على طول خبرت الوالد و اتصل في عمي اللي اهو ابوج ... 
شمس: زين جان خبرتني باللي ناوي عليه...
نادر: انه قلت احسن اخليها مفاجأة و اتمنى انها تكون حلوة و عشان بعد يكون رد فعلج طبيعي لما ابوج يقولج .. لكنج ما استحملتي هالخبر ومن حبج لي طحتي غشيانة ..ههههههههه
شمس: وايد مصدق نفسك اشوف .. ياللا ياللا مع السلامة 
نادر: وين تو الناس ؟؟
شمس: عمي عطاني ابرة مخدر عشان انام وانت ازعجتني .. 
نادر: افاااااا .. مقبولة منج لكن اوريج يوم اللي تصيرين فيه حرميته ...
شمس: زين بنشوف منو بيراوي من ... 
نادر: حبيبتي و على قلبي زي العسل .. ياللا ابوي تصبحين على خير 
شمس: وانت من اهل الخير ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

- ثاني يوم الصبح-
في بيت السالم ..
----------
..... : صبااااااح الخيرر شحااالكم
الجميع: صباح النور 
الجدة حصة: صباح النور و السرور يا ولديه 
وتقرب سعد من امه و ابوه و حبهم على راسهم و صبح عليهم و جلس على يفطر معاهم .. 
الجد سالم: ها بـويه جاينا من الصبح اليوم ... 
سعد: تولهت على فطوركم .. وقلت دام اني صاحي بدري اليوم اجي افكر عندكم .. الله على هالاكل .. 
وكان ياكل بسررعة و اهو يسوولف 
الجدة حصة: زين عداااال شوي شوي جي ياكلون .. فديته ولدي شكلك يوعان وماتاكل شي .. جنه ويهك اصفر بعد .. واو بويه عليك ..
سعد: هههههههه الحين بيصير احمر بتصكيني عين يالعيوز .. هههههههههه 
شما: ههه فديتها عموه 
سعد: ايييييي تكلم محامي الدفاع ..
ناصر: هي انت هي .. شوي شوي على حرمتيه .. 
سعد: ههههه وانت ليش اتدخل انا وام احمد كيفنا .. صح كلامي ام احلى احمد .. 
شما: صح ههههههه 
ناصر: اوف اوف .. صح ها .. لكن ما عليه شوفي بعد منهو يدافع عنجخليج استحملي غلاسته .. 
شما:ههههه
سعد: إلا وين مبارك يوم اليمعه يفطر هو معاكم .. 
احمد: كاهو نزل ..
سعد: اذكر القط يجيلك ينط 
رباب: ههههههه بفتن عليك 
سعد: يمه خوفيتني 
رباب: هههههههههههههه اشوفك اتنافض 
مبارك: مرحباااااا الساع و صباح الخير .. شو هالصباح الحلو عمي عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
سعد: هلا والله برروك تصدق توني اقول لهم الطيب عند ذكره توني اسألهم عنك 
رباب: عمي .. تو رمستك غير ...
سعد: انتي سكتي ام لسانيين 
وجلس مبارك يفطر معاهم جنب اخته مريم ...
مرايم: ههههههه . عمي جان يبت معاك عمي و بناته بعد اليوم إلا الجمعة و اجازة .. 
سعد: وش لي فيهم يخلصون الاكل بعدين .. وبعدين شمسه تعبانة ماتروم تيي
اعتدل مبارك في جلسته وترك الأكل و غمز لمرايم عشان تسأله شنو فيها ...
مريم: خير عمي شو فيها شماسي تعبانة؟؟
سعد: انتو ما تخلون الواحد يفطر براحة ... ماشي بس البارحة بالليل اغمى عليها عسب فيها صعف عام من قلة الأكل ... 
مريم: حبيبتي فديتها .. هيه بلى تسوي رجيم .. 
الجدة حصة: أي هذا انتو زين جي تسوي بعمرها .. و الحين يا ولدي طمنا شو اصبحت ؟
سعد: بخير يسركم الحال .. 
شما: لازم تروحون تزورونها اليوم مرايم و اتطمنون عليها ... 
سعد: انه اقترح عليكم بس مرايم تروح لها ... 
الجدة حصة:ليش يا ولدي ..؟؟! لهالدرجة خطيرة حالتها و الزيارة ممنوعة عليها ..
سعد: هههههههه لا شو اهي في مستشفى .. بس اكيد ان شمس تبا تكلم مرايم لحالها وما تبي احد معاهم يمكن تستحي ... ههههههههههاااي 
ناصر: تستحي من شو .. شفيك اتكلم بالالغاز اليوم .. الحمد لله و الشكر .. 
سعد: الحمد لله .. الحين شبعت .. الحين اتكلم ... 
الجد سالم:تكلم يا ولدي خلك جد شوية عاد .. 
سعد: اوكي دادي ... الله يسلمكم ...
الجميع .. أي؟؟
سعد: ما شاء الله اعصابكم كلها مشدودة تبيون تعرفون هههههههههه
مبارك و اعصابه تالفة يبي يفهم : عمي؟؟؟ خبرنا شو مستوي؟؟
سعد: ما شي بس شموسة جايينها خطاب و شكله جريب بيصير عندنا عرس هههههههه
اللي استغرب ..
واللي فرح ... 
ولكن هناك 3 اشخاص لم تفسر ملامح وجووههم 
احمد تفاجأ وعيونه على مبارك ترتجيه ايتكلم و يقول لا انه اللي ابيها ...
مرايم .. تنظر لأخوها اللي اول ما نطق فيه عمها و اهو قابض على يدها بقوة .. وشوي كانت يدها بتنكسر في ايده لحد ما شوي شوي ارتخت عضلات يده ...
مبارك يطالع في عمه .. مو مصدق .. نظارته كلها رجاء لعمه .. لا تنطقها .. قول اللي سمعته غلط .. شمس .. شمس حياتي .. شلون احد غيري ياخذ شمسي ... 
سعد: نادر الجواد ما غيره 
الجد سالم: تستاهل .. وابوها شو رايه؟
فهد: ابوها يعرفه يقول كان جارهم في بو ظبي .. و يمدح فيه واايد و البنت هم شكلها موافقة .. 
الجد سالم: اخيراًَ الله بيفرحني و بشوف اعيال عيالكم .. 
مبارك قام من عالطاولة ..بدون ولا كلمة .. غير الحمد لله .. و صعد الدري و الكل يطالعه مستغرب .. 
شما: مريم شفيه مبارك؟..
أحمد: عن اذنكم .. 
ناصر: والله اني تمنيت شمس لمبارك وما تمنيتها تطلع من عايلتنا ... ايي الله يهنيها ان شاء الله ..
نزلت دمعه من عين مريم .. 
فطيم: مرايم ليش تبجين علامج .. 
رباب: يمكن هذي دموع الفرح هههههههههه ...
احمد من فوق الدري يصارخ ... 
احمد: لحقوا على مبارك بسرعة ... بسرعة مبارك مادري شفيه ..
الكل قاموا مرعوبين على مبارك .. 
لقوه طايح في غرفته تحت السرير بدون حراك و النفس بطيء ومو طبيعي و جسمه بااارد ..
مريم كانت تبكي بجنون: مبااارك رد علي .. مبارك حبيبي انه مريم .. مبارك تكفى و اللي يخليك .. مبارك شفيك رد عليي ... مبارك آآآه 
رباب و فطيم كانو يبجون ومو عارفين شيسسون 
الجدة حصة ريولها وما تقدر تصعد الدري و قاعدة تحت مع البشكارة و تبجي و تناديهم مبارك حبيبي شفيه ... ردوا علي مبارك شصاده ؟؟
شما تهديهم و تهدي مريم و تبعدها عن اخوها ... 
الجد سالم و سعد و احمد احملوا مبارك و حطوه على سريره 
سعد يقيس النبض ماله و يصارخ على أحمد: روح بسرعة اتصل للاسعاف لا اتأخر ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

.. في مستشفى توام .. 
الكل هب في حالة ..
راحت المستشفى مريم و شما مع ناصر و سعد و الجد سالم ... 
الدكتور للحين عند مبارك ومعاهم سعد...
مريم ساكتة .. لكنها تبكي في صمت و بحرقه ... شما بجانبها تواسيها و تتلوا الآيات القرآنية و تدعو ان الله يسلم مبارك مما جاه ..
طلع الدكتور ومعاه عمهم سعد من عند مبارك و كانو اتكلمون و يتناقشون .. 
ناصر: ها دكتور .. سعد .. طمنونا ...
الدكتور : ان شاء الله بيرتاح عندنا كم يوم و بعدها بتصير حالته احسن .. تطمن ولدك بخير ...
الجد سالم: إذا بخير ليش بتخلونه عندكم كم يوم اجل ..
الدكتور: شي روتيني عشان نسوي لي تحاليل و نطمن على صحته و يكون تحت نظرنا ... 
سعد: المستشفى بيكون احسن لحالته عشان يطيب بسرعة .. 
ناصر: ليش شنو حالته ... طيب خبرونا شفيه ولدنا ... 
مريم كانت واقفة مع شما تراقبهم و تسمع الدكتور و ترتجي تسمع منه شي يطمنها عليه ... 
الدكتور يناظر في سعد مو عارف شنو يقول ... عن اذنكم .. دكتور سعد بيخبركم .. اجر و عافية ان شاء الله يقوم لكم بالسلامة ...
ناصر ماسك يد اخوه سعد بعد ما مشى الدكتور عنهم كان واضح الحزن و القلق عليه و اهو اللي انعرف عنه الصلابة .. لكن هذا ولده و قرة عينه الكبير مبارك .. 
سعد: مبارك تعرض لصدمه عصبيه شديدة .. كتمها و ما عبر عن اللي فيه بأي وسيلة .. صاده ضيق تنفس .. وهذا ادى الى توقف دخول الاوكسجين الى جسمه و بالتالي توقف المخ عن العمل و دخل في غيبوبه ... 
ناصر: ولدي؟؟؟ يعني ولدي ما بيعيش؟؟ 
الجد سالم: اذكر الله يا بومبارك
ناصر: مبارك راح يا بويه راح ...
اول ما سمعت مريم ابوها يرمس جي و منهار على طول طاحت غشيانة و انقلوها بسرعة الى غرفة الطبيبه و التموا حواليها الدكاترة و ركبوا عليها المغذي ... 
سعد: ولدك حالته مو خطيرة لهالدرجة يا ناصر .. بس يقوم من الغيبوبة بهاليومين بيعدي مرحلة الخطر و بيقوم ان شاء الله وبيرجع احسن من الأول .. 
ناصر: وإذا ما قام؟؟؟
سعد نزل راسه و سكت 
ناصر: لا تخش عني شي يا سعد و تسوي مثل هالدكاترة .. 
سعد: اذا ما قام .. راح يعيش على الاجهزة بالكثير 3 اسابيع و بعد ما نفصل الاجهزة تنتقل روحه الى الباري عز و جل .. 
ناصر: آآه يا مبارك ... لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ..
اطلق ناصر هذه الأهه من صميم قلبه و حس ان اريوله مب شالته .. جلس على اول كرسي وصل له ..
الجد سالم بعيون حزينة .. و قلب كسير يرثى لحال ولده .. وابن ولده العزيز البار .. و يرمس ولده ... 
الجد سالم: اذكر الله و ادعي انه يقومه بالسلامة ..
ناصر: يوبا مبارك للحين شاب .. ماشاف الدنيا ولا عرفها .. يبه انه ما فرحت فيه و لا زوجته .. يبه انه كنت احلم بيوم تخرجه و يوم اللي ازوجه فيه .. يوم اللي اشوف عياله حوالي و يحملون اسمه و اسمي .. يوبه مبارك ولا بيوم اعصاني او كسر لي كلمه .. طول عمره يقول لي حاظر يوبا .. كنت مطمن ان من بعد عيني عندي ريال في البيت يشيل اخوانه و زوجتي بعيونه .. كنت اقول اول ما يتخرج مبارك ويشتغل انه بتقاعد و بيلس في البيت ارتاح لأني مادام تطمنت عليه يعني تطمنت على احمد وخواته معاه... 
الجد سالم يجلس جنب ولده و يضغط علي يده و يواسيه: ان شاء الله مبارك بيقوم بالسلامة و بيستوي كل اللي تحلم فيه بوجود مبارك ... قوم نصلي ركعتين و ادعي ربك ان يشافي ولدك و يرجعه لك سالم ... 
ناصر: و النعم بالله 
--------------
بالمستشفى في الغرفة اللي فيها مريم
--------------
شما كانت جالسة على الارض .. و فارشة لها سجادة و مواجهة القبلة رافعه يدها و تدعي ربها ..
(إلهي كسري لا يجبره إلا لطفك وحنانك ، وفقري لا يغنيه إلا عطفك وإحسانـك ، وروعتي لا ‏يسكنها إلا أمانك، وأمنيتي لا يبلغنيها إلا فضلك، وحاجتي لا يقضيها غيرك ، وكربي لا يفرجه سوى رحمتك ، وضري لا يكشفه غير ‏رأفتـك ، فيا منتهى أمل الآملين ، ويا غاية سؤل السائلين ويا أقصى طلبة الطالبين، ارجوك يا‏ إلهي شافي مبارك وامنن عليه بالصحة و العافية يا كريم يا أرحم الراحمين . آمين يا رب العالمين ..)

مريم: خالتي شما .. 
شما راحت لها : عمري مرايم .. 
مريم: خالتي شلون مبارك ... ونزلت الدمعه تلو الدمعه من عينها .. 
شما: مبارك بخير ان شاء الله .. كلها يومين و يرجع البيت احسن من قبل ..
مريم: انتي تجذبين علي .. مبارك حتى لو رجع ما بيرجع مثل قبل ..آآآه ... ودخلت في نوبة بكاء 
***************************
في بيت بوفهد
بوفهد يكلم امه بالتلفون ...
فهد: ان شاء الله يمه الحين اكلمهم 
الجدة حصة: الحين تروح .. – تبجي – وطمني عليه مو تسوي مثلهم و تخلينا نحاتي جي .. 
فهد: معليه انتي عطيني احمد اكلمه زين ...
احمد: مراحب عمي 
فهد: مراحب يا ولديه .. انت خلك معاهم وانه بتصل بك على تلفونك اوكي 
احمد: اوكي 
شمس: خير يوبا شصاير في بيت عمي .؟؟ 
فهد: انتي شمقومج بعد .. روحي ارتاحي .. انه يمكن اتأخر شوي انتو تغدو ولا تنطروني .. 
شمس: يوباا شو مستوي .. 
فهد: مادري شقولج .. مبارك طاح عليهم و ووه المستشفى و من كلام سعد ان حالته ما تطمن .. بخاطرج
شمس على طول حطت يدها على فمها .. و القشعريرة تسري في جسدها .. ماتدري ليش بس حست انها السبب.. سبب شنو .. ماتدري ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجازي تتصل على شمس ... 
شمس بهالوقت كانت تبجي .. كان الظهر و ابوها للحين ما رد من المستشفى ولا سمعوا اخبار يديدة عن حالة مبارك .. 
مسحت دموعها و شافت الموبايل .. الجازي يتصل بك ... ردت على التلفون.. 
الجازي: مرحبااااااا الساع
شمس: مرحبا مليون ..
الجازي: شحااالج شموسة ..
شمس:الحمد لله بخير..
الجازي: شو فيه صوتج؟؟ علامج شي مستوي؟
شمس: سلامتج ..
الجازي: اتصلت لمرايم بس ما ترد على جوالها و تلفون البيت كله مشغول .. 
هني شمس انهارت و قامت تبجي .. الجازي خافت .. أهي اصلا حاسة ان شي جايد مستوي .. 
الجازي: شمس علامج شفيج شنو صاير خبريني ... 
شمس: جازية .. مبارك ولد عمي .. 
الجازي قلبها نقزها: مبــارك... شفيه مبااارك يا شمس؟؟
شمس: مبارك طاح عليهم وودوه المستشفى و اظاهر حالته صعبة ...
الجازي نزل الخبر عليها مثل الصاعقة .. جوالها طلح من يديها .. مو مستوعبة اللي سمعته ... طلعت من غرفتها وراحت تنااادي في البيت مثل المينونة ... 
يمـــه .. يبه ... لحقوا .. بسرعة .. نروح .. خالتي .. ولدها .. يمه في المستشفى .. 
البيت مافيه احد غير امها و البشكارة ... 
ام الجازي ( سعاد): خير يمه شفيج شصاير ..
الجازي و اهي تبجي: يمه مبارك .. مبارك في المستشفى .. يمه يقولون حالته صعبه يمه ..
سعاد حطت يدها على قلبها: ولدي مبارك .. منو قالج .. 
الجازي: يمه مو وقته .. شمس خبرتني .. لازم نروح الحين انتطمن عليه ...
اتصلت سعاد لريلها و راحوا الين بيت السالم ... 
***********
يا ترى هل بيقوم مبارك من هالطيحة؟؟
الجازية شنو بيصير لها من هالخبر و هل بتعرف السبب؟
شمس و شعور الذنب اللي اهي فيه هل لها فعلا ذنب فيه؟؟

----------


## مشاكس 2000

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة 

                                                        خيتو على القصة

----------


## اسير الهوى

ماشاء الله

مشكورة يالحن على المجهود الرائع .. وواصلي انا معاك على الخط هههههههه...

بصراحة رواية روعة وكل مرة اطبع كم صفحة واقعد اقراهم...

يعطيك الف عافية يالحننا الخالد..

وموفقة بإذن الله..

----------


## لحن الخلود

> مشكوووووووووووووووووورة 
> 
> خيتو على القصة



 
مشكور اخوي المشاكس على الرد والمتابعة 
واتمنى تابع للنهاية         :embarrest:

----------


## لحن الخلود

:wink: 



> ماشاء الله
> 
> مشكورة يالحن على المجهود الرائع .. وواصلي انا معاك على الخط هههههههه... 
> بصراحة رواية روعة وكل مرة اطبع كم صفحة واقعد اقراهم... 
> يعطيك الف عافية يالحننا الخالد.. 
> 
> وموفقة بإذن الله..



 
موفقين جميعا اخي 
وانت وياي على الخط هههههههه
مشكور على المتابعة ويالله الله يعينك على القرأتهم
 ومشكور اخوي على الرد والمتابعة   :wink:

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء الرابع و العشرون °؛ ¤
في بيت السالم المغرب 
--------------
تدخل الجازي مع امها و حالتهم يرثى لها .. 
اول ما شافت رباب الجازية على طول طارت وارتمت في حضنها .. و فطيم لخالتها ... حتى فطيم كانت منهارة بصورة غير طبيعية و ترجف و الجدة حصة كانت دموعها ما توقف و لكن لسانها كان يلهج بالدعاء بإن الله يسلم مبارك من ما ياه..
الخالة: خير يام فهد ولدنا شصابه؟؟
الجدة: ما ندري يا بنتي .. كان جالس يفطر عادي .. قال الحمد لله و قام راح غرفته و وراه أحمد .. شوي إلا احمد يصارخ لحقوا مبارك مادري شصاده ...
وهنا تعالى بكاء رباب و والجازي تهديها .. و بهالوقت الجازيي نفسها تبي من يصبرها و يطمن قلبها .. يا ليتني بدالك يا مبارك .. لو الله ياخذ روحي و لا انت يا روحي يصيبك شي .. 
و تكمل الجدة: راحوا له لقوه طايح بغرفته و هب في وعيه و لا يتكلم و طلبنا له الاسعاف بسرعة .. و للحين ما ندري شنهو حالته .. غير ان سعد اتصل لأحمد و قال له يطمنا انه صار بخير لكنه ما يطلع يرمس معاي ... 
الخالة: سند راح لهم المستشفى و ان شاء الله يطمنا عليه ...
الجدة: ان شاء الله ..
كلهم اجلسوا بالصالة جنب التلفون .. على أمل انه يرن و يسمعون خبر يطمنهم على مبارك ...
ينفتح الباب ..
شما تدخل و معاها مرايم مستندة على كتفها و تمشيها شوي شوي .. 
اول ما شافتها الجازي اشهقت و خافت و راحت ليها .. الكل لما شافهم راح لهم يشوفون شفيها مرايم ... 
مرايم لمت الجازي بقوة تبكي و تبكي .. الجازي ما قدرت اتكلم و انربط لسانها و كانت تبكي مع مرايم .. 
اخذوا مرايم وودوها غرفتها و ظلت شما مع الجدة و خالة العيال ... 
سعاد: شحاله مبارك يا شما .. و شفيها مرايم حالتها جي ...
شما و الدموع في مقلتيها: الله يقومه بالسلامة ان شاء الله .. حالة مبارك ماهي هينه ...
الجدة حصة حطت ايدها على قلبها: واي قلبي عليك يا ولدي و على شبابك .. خير شفيه اميــه مبارك؟؟
شما: اللي عرفناه ان اذا الله عدة هاليومين على خير مبارك بيقوم بالسلامة و إلا ... سكتت و نزلت راسها و دموعها تكلمت بما لم يستطع لسانها ان ينطق فيه ..
سعاد: يــااولدي يا مبارك .. 
الجدة بدموعها : اذكروا الله .. قلبي حاس ان مبارك بيرجع لنا .. ما نملك غير الدعاء له ...
شما: مرايم اول ما سمعت هالشي طاحت علينا بالمستشفى ... و حطوا لها المغذي و الدكتورة تقول لازم ترتاح و تبتعد عن الانفعالات ...
الجدة: عين و صابتكم يا عيال ناصر .. 
سعاد: انه سايرة اطمن على مريم .. 
******************************
----------------
في غرفة مرايم .. 
----------------
مرايم كانت على سريرها و خاشة وييها في المخدة و تبجي ... 
الجازي: مرايم تكفين .. قولي لي شخبار مبارك هالحين؟؟؟ 
ومرايم تبجي ... 
الجازي: انزين ليش صار له جي ؟؟
رباب بصوت متقطع و يقطع القلب : احنا كنا عالفطور .. حتى كنا مستانسين و فرحانننين .. ليش ان شمس بتنخطب .. فجأة اهو قام و بعدها طاح .. 
الجازية: شمس؟!! ... بتنخطب؟ .. على منو ؟؟ ومن متى؟
رباب: توه الخبر واصلنا الصبح .. بتاخذ نادر الجواد لاعب منتخبنا .. 
الجازي لفت فيها الدنيا .. شعلاقة خبر خطبة شمس بطيحة مبارك ... !! معقولة .. مبارك .. شمس .. !! 
تدخل الخالة سعاد و تيلس على سرير مرايم و تحضنها ... 
مرايم: آآه يا خالتي .. مبارك ... و تدخل في نوبة بكاء ..
الخالة: بس يا بنتيتي .. ادعي له وطلبي من الله ان يشافيه .. كثر البجي يتعبج و لا يريحه .. 
مرايم: خالتي .. مبارك بيتركني مثل امي .. بصفى وحيدة مالي احد ...
الخالة:اذكري الله امييه .. شو هالرمسة .. مبارك ما عليه شر ان شاء الله .. 
مرايم: خالتي تهقين مبارك بيرجع .. خالتي قولي مبارك بيرد لي خالتي ... 
الخالة: بيرد لج احسن من الأول بعد ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

تحت في الصالة كانت الجدة حصة و شما و معاهم سعد و الجد سالم .. 
الجدة: ليش تركتوه لروحه .. ويلي عليك يا ولدي لا يسوي بروحه شي .. 
الجد: اذكري الله يأم فهد .. ولدج ريال مؤمن بربه و بقضاء الله .. و بعدين اخوه فهد و ربع مبارك معاه ..
سعد: اهو ما راح يطول قال بيلحقنا .. لأن جلسته هناك معاه ما منها فايدة و مبارك ما راح يحس عليه وما بيده شي يساعده فيه.. 
شما: و شحال ناصر يا سعد؟؟ 
سعد:الله يكون في عونه .. حالته ما تسر حد.. 
الجدة: وا بويـه عليه .. ابا اسير المستشفى اطمن على عيالي .. 
الجد: وين تسيرين يا حرمة الحين جنيتي .. مبارك ما عليه شر ان شاء الله و ناصر الحين بيي .. 
************************
الجازي في غرفتها من اول ما رجعت من بيت مبارك ..
مبارك .. آآه يا مبارك .. تحبها؟؟ .. و حبها سوا بك جي .. 
احساسها بحبها لمبارك و ان مبارك يحب شمس .. جرحها .. و سالت الدموع على الخدود .. و شعرت بألم مرير .. وضلت ساهرة لحين سماعها لأذان الصبح و قامت لتصلي .. حتى الفجر قد بدى ذالك اليوم داكن الالوان .. حتى قطرات الندى لم تعد تهوى إلا الأحزان ... صلت و لم تنسى ان تدعوا لقلبها .. و جرح قلبها بالشفاء و الرجوع سالماً لأحباءه...
------------
اليوم الثاني من طيحة مبارك الصبح 
------------
- بيت السالم – 
مرايم: ما علي منكم .. ابا اروح المستشفى يعني اروح .. 
أحمد: انتي للحين تعبانة و بعدين مبارك ما بيحس فيج لأنه للحين هب في وعيه و ربعه كلهم بيكونون هناك و الريايييل يعني ماكو حريم تبروحين شتسوين .. 
مرايم و تبجي: اترجاك يا يدي .. ابي اروح اتطمن عليه .. ابي اشوفه .. مبارك وحشني ما تعودت يبتعد عني .. و اللي يخليك يدي .. 
شما:يا بنتي المغرب ان شاء الله نروح له .. 
مريم: ما اقدر .. ابي بس انزين اشوفه من بعيد .. ماراح اطول بس اشوفه حرام عليكم حسوا فيني .. 
شما:معليه حبيتي هدي نفسج .. اوعدج ابوج يودينا المغرب .. 
مريم: ابوي .. وينه ابوي .. انه من امس ما شفته .. ابوي ما فارق مبارك ولا طايع يرمس مع حد .. لو كان مبارك ولدج ما رمستي هالرمسة ..
نزلت هذي الكلمات على شما كالسهام .. ولكنها عذرت مرايم ومقدرة الحالة اللي اهي فيها .. 
مريم حست باللي قالته من شوي .. و ندمت من الخاطرو بكت و ارتمت في حضن شما ... 
مريم: سامحيني خاالتي .. والله مو قصدي .. بس هذا مبارك ... و دموعها ابلغ بالتعبير من كلماتها ... 
دخلت عليهم شمس و معاها بدور .. 
شمس كان واضح عليها التعب و الهالات السوداء تحت عينها واضح انها ما نامت او كانت تبجي ... 
مرايم اول ما شافت شمس كان ودها تاخذها في حضنها و تبجي معاها .. ولكنها وقفت مكانها و كانت تناظر شمس بنظرات العتب و الحزن و ابتعدت عن شمس .. وراحت تركض لغرفتها ... 
شمس كانت حزينة و تبي تمشي .. لكنها استجمعت قوتها و راحت لمرايم لحد حجرتها ... 
اول ما دخلت شمس ...
مريم: كنت خايفة من هاليوم .. خايفة من المجهول .. كنت خايفة لحد الجنون .. و الكن الحين قلبي موجوع و مفجوع .. 
شمس: والله ما اقوى على هالشعور .. مالي ذنب و لكن ادري ان الذنب ذنبي .. 
مريم:مبارك ما استحمل خبر انه اخطبوج ووافقتي .. شلون تكون حالته لو عرف انج تحبينه و تبينه من دون لا يدري .. انتي حتى ما قلتي لي 
شمس: والله مادري .. فاجؤؤني بالخبر .. 
مريم: انه السبب و الذنب ذنبي .. ماحد غيري جنيت على خوي بيدي .. كان لازم اقوله و لازم يدري لكن انه جبانه و روحت اخوي ...
شمس تبجي و تبجي .. حتى مرايم حن قلبها عليها و ضمتها تواسيها مع انها اكثر تحتاج من يواسيها ....

----------


## لحن الخلود

مستشفى توام
**********
ناصر: طمنا على حالته يا دكتور .. 
الدكتور: حالته للحين مثل ما اهي .. كل اللي نقدر نسويه ان ننتظر بعد يومين وان شاء الله يصير تقدم في حالته .. 
ناصر: زين دكتوراذا ماله علاج هني ما عندنا مانع نسفره برع .. 
الدكتور: السفر في هالمرحلة من حالته خطر و بتلاقي صعوبه في نقله .. اطلب من الله انه يعدي هاليومين على خير و يصير تقدم ..
ناصر: ان شاء الله يا دكتور ان شاء الله
الدكتور: دكتور سعد يدري بكل التفاصيل و تقدر تسأله عشان اتأكد .. احنا همنا سلامة المريض اولاً و اخيراً و لو كان سفره منه فايدة قلنا لكم وماخشينا عنكم شي ...
ناصر: ما تقصرون .. مشكور يا ولدي .. 
الدكتور: عن اذنك عندي مريض لازم اشوفه .. 
ناصر: الله يعطيك العافية مشكورو ما قصرت .. 
الدكتور: تسلم .. مع السلامة
ناصر: في امان الكريم .. 
كان مجموعة شباب يايين يسألون عن مبارك .. 
علي – محمد – اسامة- مروان – شاهين 
علي: عمي طمني على مبارك؟؟؟ 
ناصر بانكسار و يحاول يدعي الصلابة: ادعي له الله يقومه بالسلامة ياولدي ياعلي ..
شاهين: ان شاء الله ما عليه شر يا عمي .. مبارك ريال و بيعديها ان شاء الله .. 
ناصر: المرض سلطان ياولدي .. 
علي: مسموح لنا نشوفه؟؟ 
ناصر: اهو في العناية .. وممنوع يدخل عليه اكثر من واحد .. واصلا ما بيحس علينا ..
مروان: اجر و عافية يابومبارك .. الله يقومه لكم بالسلامة .. شنو سبب طيحته هذي ؟؟ 
ناصر: الله وحده العالم .. بس ان قالو صاده ضيق تنفس و اثر على المخ .. 
محمد: اهو يشكي من الربو او شي من قبل؟؟ 
ناصر: عمره ما كان فيه شي او يشكي باس .. شاب في اول شبابه .. حتى التدخين ما يدانيه.. 
اسامه:ما يستاهل ما جاه .. اجر وعافية و ربنا يقومه لكم بالسلامة ... 
ناصر: يسلمك و يخليك لشبابك يا ولدي و يحفظكم لأهلكم ...
علي: بعد اذنك يا عمي .. لو سمحت بغيت اروح لمبارك ..
ناصر: خير يا ولدي .. بس قول للدكتور اول ... 
علي: صار ... 
--- في غرفه العناية المركزة --- 
دخل علي على مبارك ...
مبارك كان ممدد على السرير .. وعليه عدة اجهزة .. كانت ملامح مبارك تعبانة ...و لونه اصفر شاحب .. 
تقرب علي و جلس على الكرسي اللي جنب سريره وين ما مبارك في عالم غير هالعالم ... 
مسك يد مبارك اللي كانت باردة مثل الثلج ..وموصل فيها السيلان - المغذي - ...
علي .. مبارك .. تسمعني .. ليش صارلك كل هذا يا رفيج عمري ... تهون عليك كل هالسنين تروح و تتركني .. يا حظك يا مبارك .. السؤال الصعب اللي تمنيت يلغونه لأنك ما سويت فيه زين طلع قرار بلغيه من الامتحان لأنه صعب وماقالوا لنا نركز عليه ... باقي اسبوع و تطلع نتيجة الكورس ... منو بيروح معاي نشوف النتيجة ؟؟ ... منو بيطفرني من عز نومي عشان نسير نشوفها ؟؟ ... مبارك ناسي مشروعنا اللي بنسويه بعد التخرج؟؟ .. ناسي الماجستير اللي بناخذه ؟؟ ... شلون تنسى كل هذا شلون .. مو اتفقنا نتزوج بنفس الليلة و نسكن في بيتين ملصوقين ببعض .. ما اتخيل الحياة من دونك يا صاحبي .. انا كنت شاك انك فيك شي .. ليش ما قلت باللي في خاطرك .. ليه تكتمه في قلبك ... 
يدق الباب وكانت الممرضة .. 
الممرضة: Excuse me sir ..The time is over.. you can not stay here .. I am sorry
((أعذرني سيدي. . إن الوقت إنتهى. . أنت لا تَستطيع البقاء هنا. . أَنا آسفة))
علي: OK . Only one minute more
)) اوكي .. بس دقيقة وحدة))
المممرضة: Ok but please quickly
(( اوكي لكن رجاء بسرعة))

----------


## لحن الخلود

علي باس مبارك على جبينه .. و سقطت دمعه من عينه .. ودمع الرجل مو بسهولة يطيح إلا للشدايد .. 
علي .. مــبارك .. تدري اذا ما خليت الدلع عنك شبسوي فيك .. بسافر و بخليك وباخذ الماستر عنك .. شد حيلك وراوني شطارتك اشوف .. في وداعة الرحمن لا ترد ترجع لي ام العيون المسموته هذي .. 
ومسح دمعته و راح وين ما ربعه ينطرونه ... وكان معاهم بومبارك و عمامه سعد و فهد و راشد و ابوه بوعبدالرحمن و عبدالرحمن ...
علي: مرحــبا الساع
الجميع: مراحب مليون؟ 
بوعبدالرحمن: ها يا ولدي .. شحاله ان شاء الله احسن ..
علي: الحمد لله على كل حال .. مبارك رفيجتي و اعرفه بعون الله بيقوم لنا بالسلامة .. 
بومبارك: الله يسمع منك ... 
علي: ياللا مشينا .. تامرون بشي ...
الجميع: سلامتكم ...
عبدالرحمن: خذني معاك ... 
بومبارك: نسيت ما باركت لك يا ولدي ... 
عبدالرحمن: الله يبارك لك في عيالك .. ان شاء الله عقبال ما تفرح بطلعه مبارك ..
بومبارك: عشت يا ولدي ... ومشكورين وماقصرتوا ... 
عبدالرحمن: هذا واجب ياعمي .. و مبارك اخو و عزيز .. نستئأذن .. آخر الاحزان ان شاء الله 
بومبارك: في حفظ الرحمن ... 
--- الشباب و اهم طالعين من المستشفى ---
اسامه: وين بتسيرون هالحين؟
مروان: انه ساير القهوة ...
محمد:مابقى شي على صلاة الظهر ... وين الحين قهوة .. انا بسير اغير هدومي في البيت اول ... 
مروان: طيب شو فيها .. نيلس شوي وروح صل بعدين .. إلا اجازة الحين خلونا نستانس .. 
علي: انه بروح المسيد .. مالي خلق القهوة .. 
عبدالرحمن: اجل انا بسير مع محمد البيت و بلحقكم المسيد بعدين ... 
اسامة: هيه بعد معرس الحين وين تفارج البيت .. هههههههه 
عبدالرحمن: انا والله خايف من عيونك .. بخلي العيوز تشببني ..
اسامة: عنلاتك .. معليه .. مقبولة منك على قد سنك ..هههههااااي
عبدالرحمن: هو هو لا تنسى انه اكبر عنك .. والله آخر زمن البزران تتكلم .. 
محمد: هههههههههه .. تصدق .. انا طول عمري شاك فيه .. اثاريه طلع بزر الاخ 
علي كان يضحك من غير نفس .. وما عرف يشاركهم بالكلام ..و انسحب بهدوء ....
----------------- 
العصر في المسيد 
-----------------
علي مقابل للقبلة وكان ماسك القرآن و يقرأ بخشوع و تضرع لله عز و جل .. 
رفع راسه و لقى اخوه محمد في وييه .. اكمل قراءته و قبّل المصحف ...
محمد: العيوز خايفة عليك .. انت حتى ما ييت اتغدى... 
علي: ما اشتهي يا محمد .. من صليت الظهر وانه هني .. من صلاة لدعاء لقراءة القرآن .. 
محمد: إنا لله و انا اليه راجعون يا علي ... 
علي: و النعم بالله .. مبارك من يوم واحد معانا ومابه شي .. والحين لا حول له ولا قوة ..
محمد: ربك يحيي العظام وهي رميم .. وان شا الله ما عليه شر ..
علي بانكسار قلب: انا تكلمت مع الدكتور .. وقال لي انه اذا ما اوتعى اليوم او بكرة عمره بيقوم بعدها ..
محمد:حكمة الله و قدره اقوى من كلام اكبر طبيب ..
علي: و النعم بالله ..
محمد: الحين قوم معاي .. العيوز خايفة عليك .. ياللا نطمنها .. اسبح و غير ملابسك و نام لك شوي ريح اعصابك و المغرب نروح نطمن عليه ..
علي: توكلنا شورك و هداية الله .. 
*******************************
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المغرب في المستشفى
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الحريم كلهم في المستشفى .. على الرغم من ان روحتهم ما منها فايدة لكنهم ما طاعوا يسمعون كلام حد .. وخصوصا مريم ماحد يروم يقول لها لا و هذا مبارك و الكل يعرف غلاة مبارك عند مريم والكل عاذرها .. 
سيف: الحريم مالهم سالفة جالسين هنا .. انا بشلهم البيت ...
سعد: اذا تقدر عليهم ودهم .. انا عيزت منهم .. 
الجد سالم: انا ما روم اقول للعيوز تسير البيت .. بتقول لي دام انت هنا يعني انت بعد مالك عازة سير و بسير معاك ..
سيف: كاهم الشباب وصلوا ..
راشد: نادهم و قدم لهم الفواله .. 
سيف: ان شاء الله ..
بومبارك و يناظر سيف واهو ساير للشباب مخاطبا اخوه راشد: الله يخلي لك سيف يا راشد صاير ريال ..
راشد: ولدي اهو ولدك يابومبارك.. و ان بإذن الله مبارك بيرجع لك بالسلامة .. 
بومبارك: نذر علي يا راشد .. بس يقوم مبارك بالسلامة .. لأذبح ذبيحه واعمل له فرح اسبوع كامل بلياليه و احج بيت الله و اخذ معاي العيوز و الشيبة ...
بومبارك:ان شاء الله توفي بنذرك يا خوي .. 
تقربوا الشباب من بومبارك .. وماكانوا غير علي و محمد .. اخذوا فوالتهم و تموا شوية يسولفون مع سيف و اهل مبارك .. وشوية و انضموا لهم بوخليفة مع ولده ...
الشباب كانوا متجمعين بروحهم والشواب لروحهم .. اهم بعاد شوية عن الحريم .. لكنهم يقدرون يشوفوهم ... 
محمد مو عارف قاعد مكانه .. يدري انها معاهم و انه بينها و بينه جم متر .. لكنه حتى ما يروم يرفع راسه .. هالوقت مريم ما كان في بالها شي غير اخوها اهو اللي شاغل بالها ... انت الثريا يا مبارك و الباقي من بعدك ثرى .. 
فجأة اوقفت مرايم و انتبه محمد و الشباب لها .. غصب عنه محمد لمحها .. يا ويل حالي عليج يا مرايم .. -مرايم ما كانت متغشيه- ... وكان باين على وييها التعب و عيونها الحمر .. لكن بعد حلوة .. آه يا قلبي على هالبنت بتذبحني ... 
راحت مرايم وين ما ابوها يالس ... 
مرايم بصوتها المبحوح : بــويه ابي اشوف مبارك ... 
سعد: وين تشوفينه مو مسموح لحد .. 
مرايم: يوبا ابي اشوف مبارك ...
ناصر: سعد قوم قول للدكتور خليها تدخل تشوف اخوها ..
الجازي راحت مع مرايم ومسكت يدها تبي تروح معها ... و مرايم قبضت على يد الجازية و تمسكت فيها اكثر ... 
سعد اخذ الاذن من عند الدكتور المباشر لحالة مبارك ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

راحت مرايم و الجازي لعند الغرفة اللي فيها مبارك و معاهم عمهم سعد ... و قبل لا يتركهم لروحهم وصاهم لا يتأخرون ومن بعيد يشوفونه... 
كانت مرايم تنظر لمبارك من النافذة الزجاجية و عيناها تنهمران منها الدموع ..
الجازي: تماسكي يا مريم ما يصير تدخلين على اخوج وانتي جي حالتج .. 
مرايم: ماقدر صدقيني .. آآه يا خوي شاللي جرى لك .. 
الجازي: الله يقومه و يرده لنا سالم ان شاء الله ..
مرايم: انه حاسة فيج يالجازية .. و ادري انج من داخلج مثلي و اكثر .. لكني احسدج على صلابتج و هذا انتي قوية و عاجل مثل ما نعرفج .. 
الجازي ابتسمت ابتسامة باهته: الله كريم يا مرايم .. وومبارك غالي .. غالي مرّة ..
مرايم: تدخلين معاي؟؟
الجازي: انتي دخلي له لروحج الحين..
مرايم نظرت للجازي نظرة تأمل لملامحها .. ربما تواسيها او تواسي نفسها .. 
دخلت مرايم على مبارك و اقتربت منه شيئا فشيئا ...
جلست على الكرسي القريب منه .. واخذت تتأمل شكله البرئ .. و مررت بيدها على خده و كان بارد كالثلج و غطته جيداً... و تركت لدموعها العنان لتنهمر بغزارة من دون ان تمسحهم ... و قبلته على جبينه و تساقط الدموع على وجهه و مسحتهم بعناية بالمنديل.. 
الجازي كانت تراقب مرايم من النافذة الزجاجية و لكنها لم تستطع ان تمنع عينهاو تحبس الدموع في مقلتيها و عبرت دموعها عن ما بداخلها من دون ارادتها ..
خرجت مرايم من عند اخوها و اكملت بكاءها في حضن الجازي .. 
الجازية: مرايم .. ابي ادخل لمبارك ... 
مرايم برضى: تبيني اكون معاج ؟؟ 
الجازي: لأ .. خليني بروحي .. 
مرايم: براحتج .. انه بنتضرج هني ...
الجازية: هيه اوكي ....
ودخلت الجازي على مبارك ... 
مبارك شكله صاير غير ... لونه شاحب .. اكيد غير .. لأنه طايح مريض و الطيحة جايدة .. الله يقومك بالسلامة يا مبارك.. و يرجعك لأهلك واللي تحبهم سالم... 
الجازي كانت واقفة وما بغت تجلس ...وقفة برهة تراقب مبارك و تحدثه بقلبها ... وبعدها اطلقت للسانها العنان ... 
الجازي: مبارك؟؟ تسمعني ؟؟ 
: -------------
الجازي: انه اللي اسمعه و اعرفه ان اذا كان الانسان مو في وعيه هم يقدر يسمع و يحس باللي يجي له و يكلمه؟؟ انت تسمعني ؟؟
: --------------
الجازي:انا جاية اقول لك يا مبارك اني حبيتك من كل قلبي و كنت اتمنى قربك و تمنيتك تحبني مثل ما احبك .. لكن الحين ما يهمني شي غير سلامتك و اذا كانت سعادتك مع شمس .. – و سكتت – الله يهنيك معاها و اتمنى تكون من نصيبك عشان تعيش بقيه حياتك سعيد و الله لا يجيب اليوم اللي اشوفك فيه في هالحالة .. عساها فيني و لا فيك ..
: ------------
الجازي: مبارك .. حبيتك .. و احبك .. وراح احبك طول عمري .. يوم اللي الله بيقومك بالسلامة بيكون انتهى حبك من قلبي لأني بكون حلال لغيرك و بتكون حبيب لغيري .. ولكن اليوم اللي تتركني و ترك هالدنيا .. اهجر الدنيا وراك و ادفن روحي معاك ... 
-------------:
لجازي: ما تشوف شر يالغالي .. اطلب من ربي العالم بحالي .. يشافيك و يعافيك .. في وداعة الرحمن ..
راحت الجازي وين مرايم و كانت شمس جاية و شافت الجازية واهي طالعه من غرفة مبارك لروحها .. شمس من الاول كانت تحس بشي من الجازي تجاه مبارك و طيحة مبارك اكدت لها هالشي ... حل الصمت بينهم ثلاثتهم وماحد منهم علق على أي شي .. كلهم كانو في حاله سكون و صمت و انين و الحزن مخيم على الجميع ...

******************
شمس كانت في غرفتها بروحها تبكي من الخاطر و تلوم نفسها .. و يرن تلفونها 
-- نادر الوجود بتصل بك --
و تزداد شمس في البكاء لأنها كثر ما تبي ترد عليه عشان يواسيها كثر ما انها ما تبيه ولا تبي تكلمه ..
-- شووخ يتصل بك --
شمسه بصوت مبحوح من البكاء : الوو
شيخة: هلووو .. شحااااالج شموسه ..
شمس تبجي ..
شيخة: حبيبتي شموسه علامج .. ليش تبجين؟؟ ليش ما تردين على نادر تراه ميت خوف عليج؟؟
شمس: مابيه ولا ابي اكلمه .. قولي له ينساني ... 
شيخة: شو ينساج انتي مينونة؟؟؟؟؟ 
نادر كان يمها اول ما سمعها ترمس جي اخذ التلفون من عند اخته ..
نادر: شو انتي جنيتي؟؟؟ شو انساج شو هالرمسة الخربوطيه بعد ؟؟؟
شمس: ساكتة تفاجأت و من سمعت صوتها زادت الحرقة بقلبها .. 
نادر: ردي علي .. حبيتي شموسة .. انه شسويت لج .. بعد كل هالمعناة و هالسبنين لو قربتي تصيريين حلالي و لي الحين تقولين انساني بكل هالبساطة؟؟ 
شمس: ماقدر يا نادر ماقدر..
نادر: شو يعني ما تقدرين؟ اهلج ارفضوني؟؟
شمس: يا ريت
نادر متفاجأ: يا ريت؟؟!! .. اكيد اكتشفتي انج ما تحبيني عقب كل هالسنين .. كنت معيشتني بوهم حبج؟؟ ردي علي؟؟
شمس: انت شقاعد تقول .. انه لو اوصف حبي لك كل الدهر ما اقدر اوفي...
نادر: عيل؟؟ شصاير؟؟ 
شمس: مبارك ولد عمي ... و دخلت في نوبة بكاء.. 
نادر: حبيبتي لا تبجين والله ماقدر اشوف حالتج جي .. شفيه ولد عمج صابه شي؟؟ سمعنا انه تعبان صار شي بحالته؟؟
شمس: انه سبب حالته .. انا السبب ...
نادر: شو يعني انتي السبب؟ ... لا يكو الاخو كان يحبج و يوم درى اني ابيج طاح مرضان؟؟ 
شمس مو قادرة تتكلم و عيونها مليانة دمووع..
نادر: ليه سكتي؟؟ يعني هذا صج؟؟؟؟؟؟
شمس: هيه
نادر: وانتي كنتي تدرين؟؟ 
شمس: هيه
نادر: و ليش ما قلتي لي .. ليش ما فهمتيه انج مرتبطة بغيره .؟؟ .. اكيد كان عنده امل انه ياخذج .. وانتي اللي عطيتيه هالامل!
شمس: حرام عليك كفاية اللي فيني .. شنو كنت تبيني اقول له؟؟ اقول له اني ما احبه واحب واحد غيره .. كنت تبيني اقول له اني احبك انته وماقدر اخذ غيرك ... كنت تبيني اقول له شنو ساعتها ؟؟ 
نادر: وانتي شنو قلتي له ..
شمس تتكلم بصعوبة وسط دموعها و بعبارات متقطعة : قلت له اني اعتبره مثل اخوي .. وما افكر الحين بهالشي و لا اهتم غير بدراستي ...
نادر: شمس حبيبتي بس لا تبجين . انه اسف عصبت .. والله مو بيدي .. 
شمس: قدر الحالة اللي انه فيها وولد عمي بين الحيا و الموت وانا السبب ..!!
نادر: تقولين لي انساج .. و تبيني اهدأ .. انه صار لي يومين ابي اكلمج وما تردين علي .. و يوم رديتي اسمعج وانتي تبجين و قلبي يحترق و بعد تقولني لي انساج ؟.. 
شمس: شسوي ما بيدي شي .. و الله حالتي حالة 
نادر: انتي هدي اعصابج الحينه .. خل انتطمن على مبارك و بعدها يصير خير .. و ما ابيج ترمسين هالرمسة مرة ثانية.. 
شمس: ان شاء الله ... 
نادر: في امان الله حبيبتي .. ديري بالج على نفسج .. 
شمس: وانت بعد ...
شيخة: حرام عليكم قطعتو قلبي ...
شمس: ادعي لي يا شووخ .. و ادعي ان مبارك يقوم بالسلامة..
شيخة: الله يقومه بالسلامة و يرجعه لهله .. على شانج و شان اخوي المسكين ..
شمس: اوكي شووخ اخليج الحين 
شيخة: باي شماسي .. و طمنيني عليج
شمس: ان شاء الله .. باي

----------


## لحن الخلود

نص الليل 
- اساعة2 صباحا –
التلفون يرن في بيت السالم ...
يقوم احمد يرد على التلفون اللي في الطايق الثاني ...
سعد: الوووووووووو
احمد: الو .. مين؟؟ 
سعد: قوم غسل ويهك بسرعة يالله ...
احمد: عمي سعد .. هلا عمي شصاير؟ جم الساعة الحينه؟؟
سعد: حموود اسمع .. روح خبر ابوك و قول له ان مبارك فتح عيونه شوية و قام يوتعي من الغيبوبة و ان شاء الله على بكرة الصبح تكون حالته احسن..
احمد: والله .. احلف.. سعد.. عمي صج؟؟؟
سعد: شفيك انته متصل الحين عشان امزح معااااكم ... يالله خبر ابوك بس الحريم لا يدرون من الحين .. انا ميت رقاد بنام لي شوية على ما تيوون ...
احمد: وااااااو .. امممممواه .. تستاهل عموووه مع السلامة 
سعد .. استخف الولد هههههههه يحليله أي اكيد مستانس ...
احمدراح يركض بسرعة وين غرفه ابووه .. و خبره عن اتصال عمه .. و راح بسرعة اهو و الشيبة و احمد الى المستشفى و قال لشما ما ترمس بشي لمرايم او لحد حتى يطمنون عليه بالأول ...
***************************
مستشفى تواام
***************************
الدكتور كان يتكلم مع سعد .. سعد كان ويهه معتفس و عيونه حمر و باين عليه انه توه متوعي من رقااد..
ناصر: ها خوييه.. شو بشرنا ..
سعد: قرة عينك يا بو مبارك قرة عينك ... 
ناصر و الفرحة باينه عليه : شو يا سعد مبارك طاب؟؟
الدكتور: ههههه تستاهلون سلامة ولدكم .. الحمد لله فتح عينه شوية و قدرنا نشربه الماي بعد و تعدى مرحلة الخطر .. 
الجد سالم: قرة عينك يا ولدييه...
ناصر امتلت عيونه من الدموع .. فرحااااااان .. مستااانس ... مبارك صار بخير ان شااء الله ...
ناصر: بوجه نبيك .. و ياخذ الدكتور و يضمه و يبوسه و اخوه سعد و يحب راس ابوه و ياخذ ولده في حضنه ... مو عارف شو يسوي ... متونس من الخاطر .. 
ناصر: ابي اشوفه .. ابي اكلمه .. ابي اطمن عليه بعيني ...
الدكتور: الحينه احنا عاطينه ابره مخدرة عشنا يقدر يناام و ياخذ راحته .. 
الجد سالم: كفاية النوم اللي نامه و الغيبه اللي غابها يا دكتور .. بعد تعطونه مخدر .. 
الدكتور: هذا مسكن للراحة .. الحين اهو تعبان نفسيا اكثر منها جسديا ومحتاج للراحة التامة .. وحتى كلامه بيكون قليل لأنه يتعبه .. 
ناصر: معليه يا ولدي .. انه ابي اشوفه .. 
سعد: تعال معاي ياخوي انا اوديك له ...
راحوا كلهم ورا سعد يشوفون مبارك .. لأنهم طلعوه من غرفة العناية و ودوه غرفة خاصة ...
دخلوا الغرفه على مبارك .. كان مغمض عيونه .. 
ناصر:ولديه .. الحمد لله على سلامتك ..
فتح مبارك عيونه .. و ابتسم ابتسامة باهتة بصعوبة لأبوه عشان يطمنه ..
الكل ارتااح و فرح من الخاطر .. اخير مبارك اوتعى من هالغيبوبة ... و يبتسم لنا ... !!
ناصر: بويه شلون اصبحت؟؟ طيب؟؟ بخير؟
مبارك هز راسه بالاجابة .. و حرك اشافيه بصعوبة و بصوت مو مسموع .. بال – الحمد لله –

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء الخامس و العشرون ° ؛ ¤
-----------------
في بيت السالم 
اساعة6 صباحا
-----------------
الجدة حصة و شماجالسين في تحت في الصالة و يشربون الشاهي ....
مريم نازلة من غرفتها وكان واضح انها هب نايمة زين و الهالات السوداء واضحة في عينيها الواسعيتن و شافت الجدة حصة و شما يتكلمون واول ما شافوها سكتوا ... 
مريم استغربت .. وشكت ان اكيد كانو يتكلمون عليها او على مبارك ... 
مرايم: صباح الخير
الجدة و شما: صباح النور و السرور يا بنتي 
مرايم: شحال اخويه مبارك؟؟ 
استغربوا منها و من سؤالها ..
ابتسمت لها الجدة حصة بكل حنان و اجلستها بينها و بين شما ... 
الجدة حصة:بخير ان شاء الله يا بنتيــه..
مرايم: في اخبار يديدة عنه؟؟
الجدة حصة: كل الخير .. انتي بس ادعي له..
مرايم كانت تجول بنظراتها بين شما و جدتها .. و الثنتين كانت تعلوا ملامحهم ابتسامة مجهولة مما زاد من حيرة مرايم ... 
يفتح الباب يدخل منه الجد سالم و سعد و أحمد ... 
وقفوا كلهم يسلمون عليهم .. وطبعا مريم مستغربة ان من وين هالوقت اخوها احمد و يدها و معاهم عمها سعد يايين مبجر في هالوقت...!!
الجدة حصة: وا بويه عليكم ليش تأخرتو؟؟؟ طمنونا.؟؟
احمد: قرة عينج يالعيووزز تستاهليين سلامته ...
مريم خلاص وصلت حدها .. حاسة بالعبرة خانقتها و مو فاهمة شالسالفة .. سلامته؟؟ منهو ؟؟ يقصدون مبارك؟؟؟ 
سعد: تستاهلين سلامة اخووج الرريم ....
مرايم: اخوي؟؟ مباااارك؟؟؟
سعد: هيه عيل منو !... مبارك طاب من الغيبوبة و صارت حالته في تحسن واايد ...
مريم: مبـــــارك.. يديدة يقول لي تستاهلين سلامته .. خالتي .. شما ... يقول عمي مبارك طاب!!
شما: هيه اميه .. مبارك تحست حالته .. مبارك صار زين ..
سعد: جي يعني ما تصدقيييني بنت نااصر .. 
مريم:عمي !! احلف؟؟
سعد: الله واكبر عليج .. احلف بعد ... 
الجدة حصة و دموع الفرح في عيونها : بلااج امــي .. مبارك تحسنت حالته 
مرايم: لأ .. اول يحلف ... ما اصدق .. الحين تودوني اشوفه .. وين ابويه ..
سعد: والله العظيم و راس الغالية ام فهد اخوج قعد اخير من غيبوبته... 
شما: وينه بو مبارك ما يا معاكم ؟؟
احمد: ماطاع ايي معانا .. قال لنا نسبقه و اهو تم يالس مع مبارك ..
مرايم: خاالتيييييه...مبارك طااب!!!!!!! ...
و قامت تناقز من الفرح و الفرحة مو سايعتها .. وراحت بسرعة اركبت الدري تبي تبشر خواتها ... و ترد تنزل .. مو عارفة شنو تسوي ... 
مرايم: عميييييي دقيقة اغير هدومي و ودني المستشفى اطمن على مبارك ... اشوفه بعيني 
سعد: وين وين ..الحينه مبارك ناايم لأنه لازم ترتاح وما راح يصحى إلا الظهر .. وانه اصلا تعباااان مرّة و ابي اسير اناام ..
الجد سالم: نام هني يا ولدي .. وانا بوديها الظهر لا تدير بال ...
سعد: لا انا ابي اسير البيت .. ابي اسبح و اغير هدومي .. صار لي يومين خست بثيابي .. ابي اخذ شاور طويل و اناام لي نومة سنعه ...
مرايم: ماعلي منكم .. راح اسير اشوف اخويه الحين ما اروم انتظر للظهر ...
الجدة حصة: اقول حبيبتي مرايم .. سيري غرفتج و لا تراويني و يهج للظهر .. وقت اللي بنسير بتسيرين معانا .. حنا بعد متشوقين لشوفه مبارك سالم .. لكن ما بنستفيد شي من روحتنا الحينه .. 
مرايم انصاعت لأوامرهم لأنها ما تروم تسوي او تقول شي غير .. لكنها كانت مبسووطة لهالخبر .. وما كذبت خبر .. سارت تكمل نووم .. كانت محتاجة تاخذ كفايتها من النوم وما تبي تنتظر واهي صاحية ليما يجي الظهر .. فما اصعب ساعات الانتظار . وما اطول الثواني التي تتحول الى ساعات طوال حين الانتظار مع احتراق الاعصاب ونفاذ الصبر ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

على اذان الظهر نشت مرايم من رقادها .. غسلت ويهها و تيددتو صلت بسررعة وما نست ان تدعي لمبارك في صلاتها و تمنت انه فعلا طاب و انها في علم هب حلم ... سبحت و بدلت ملابسها و لبست عباتها و نزلت الصالة تشوف منهو بيوديها لمبارك ...
في الصالة كانت فطيم و رباب لابسين و جاهزين للسيرة ... 
مرايم: شحااالكم بنات
رباب: بخير يمال الخير 
فطيم: متونسة على اخوي ودي اشوفه
رباب: هيه والله وحشني صوته وحشني شكله و حشني .....
مرايم: هيه هيه عدال انه اغــــاااار
فطيم: ليش اهي تغازل ريلج 
مرايم: بذمتـــيه ما حد يساوي خويه مبارك بولا شعره منه حتى ...
رباب: هههههاااي كلام ... معزة الاخو غير و معزة الريل شي ثااني 
مرايم: شو شو شو .. شو هالرمسة بعد الشيخة رباب ... 
فطيم: هب منها .. من المسلسلات و الافلام اللي تشوفها .. من بدينا اجازة و اهي كله مجابلة التلفزيون ..
رباب: وانتي شكو.. ليه اتدخلين؟؟
مرايم: صكو هالسالفة .. الحين منو بيشلنا المستشفى؟؟
شمـا: ابوكم ينطرنا بالسيارة برى .. ياللا نسير 
مرايم:خالتي شحالج .. متى رد ابوي من عند مبارك وشنو قال عنه و حالته الحينه؟؟؟؟؟
شما: صار له ساعتين يمكن بس من ردو حالته صارت احسن .. خلونا نسير لا نتأخر على شوفه الغالي... 
مرايم ابتسمت لشما بخجل: ام احلى احمد .. انه اسفة عالكلام اللي قلته لج .. و صدقيني اني ندمانه بس ما كنت في وعيي و خوفي على مبارك عماني ...
شما بادلتها الابتسامة بابتسامة حنان ومرح: انه ادري ان هب قصدج و الواحد ما ينخذ عليه في حاله الغضب او حالة مثل اللي كنتي فيها .. وادري بج تحبيني مثل ما احبج حتى لو كا اعتبرتيني مثل أمج لأني ادري ان الأم ما اتعوض مهما كان ... و كفاية رمسة زايد خلون انلحق على ابوج من مدة واهو ينطرنا ..
مرايم: هيه صج .. وينه احمد و الشيبة و العيوز ؟؟؟
شما: سبقونا من زماان ...
******************
مستشفى توام
غرفة مبارك
******************
يصل ناصر و عائلته الى غرفة مبارك ...
يدخلون واحد تلو الآخر .. مريم آخر من دخل .. كانت خايفة تدخل و تلاقي مبارك نايم ... مثل آخر مرة شافته و تصاب بصدمة ...
دخلت و لقت مبارك منسدح عالشبرية و يطالعها و يبتسم ... 
انفتحت اساريرها و تونست عليه و ارتمت في حضنه و بجت من الخااطر ... 
مرايم: خوويه مبارك .. الحمد لله على سلامتك 
مبارك: الريم حبيبتي شلونج ..
مرايم: انت اللي شلونك .. وحشتني وحشتني ... اخيرا قرة عيني بشوفتك سالم يا مبارك ...
ومسح مبارك دموعها و كانت يده ترجف و امسكتها مرايم و قبلتها ... و ارتمت في حضنه تكمل بجي ..
مبارك: بس ما اروم ذبحتني ... ههه خفي علي 
مرايم: فديتك .. وحشتني عيونك العسلية .. اشوف اشوف .. يا محلا صورتي و اهي داخلها ههههه ...
ناصر: شوي شوي على اخوج تراه للحين تعبان .. حتى كثرة الكلام تتعبه .. يبي له بعد كم يوم عشان يسترد عافيته و يرد لنا مثل الأول و احسن ..
مرايم: اعذرني يوبا .. مو مني .. الحمد لله رب العالمين .. اول ما ارجع البيت راح اصلي ركعتين شكر لله..
رباب: وانه بعد 
فطيم: و انه هم بعد .. 
أحمد: وانه راح اصلي بكم جماعة ههههههههه 
الجدة حصة: يا ربي على هالولد طالع علي فديته ..هههههههههه
مبارك كان يتكلم ببطئ لكن كلامه مفهوم: وانه العيوز ترى اغار
الجدة حصة: انته فديتك مالك مثيل .. عسى الله لا يخليني منك ما انخلق منك اثنين ...
ناصر: لا عاد الحينه انا راح اغار.. 
الجدة حصة: انت حبيبي الغالي ابو الغالي .. الخير و البركة
الجد سالم: لا عاد انا غرت خلاص من صج .. مالي شي يعني شبقى لي؟؟؟ 
الجدة حصة:انت شي ثاني يا بو فهد .. انت الغلا و العمر كله .. 
الجد سالم: بس؟
الجدة حصة: بعد بس هب قدام العيال
مبارك: تبينا نطلع يديدة؟؟
الجدة حصة: اقول ممكن تسكتون تراكم غثيتوني ...
احمد: تورطت العيوز ما تدري شتقول اظاهر هههههههههه
الجد سالم: ياللا عاد لا حد يقرب من عيوزي ... هذي الخير و البركة 
الجدة حصة: انه هب راده عليكم ... 
الجميع: هههههههههههههه 
الجدة حصة: اخوانكم فهد و راشد وينهم؟؟
ناصر: فهد كان هني الصبح و قال العصر بيمرنا ... و راشد في بو ظبي عنده شوية شغل و بكرة بيوصل لكنه ما قصر و اتصل و وولده سيف توه راد البيت من الظهر هني ..حتى سند كان هنا .. 
مرايم على طول تذكرت الجازي .. غريبة انها ما اتصلت لها .. قامت تدور على تلفونها في شنطتها و لكنها نسته في البيت .. و ين تذكره و صج من قال من لقى احبابه نسى اصحابه ...
يدخل سعد عليهم ....
سعد: مراااااااحب ملييون جميعا ...
الجميع: مرراحب
سعد: ياللا يالحريم ربع مبارك يايين يزورونه ...
مبارك: مرايم .. وين الغشوى؟؟
ارتبكت مرايم: ها ... هيه .. نسيت ..آآخر مرة خلاص ....... و ابتسمت ابتسامة دلال لأخوها واسكتت عن تتهبز و الحين مو وقته ..
-- غرفه مبارك صايرة غرفتين داخلين في بعض وحمام .. مبارك في الغرفة الكبيرة و جدام السرير طاوله و عليها الفوالة للرياييل و الغرفة الدخليه اصغر و فيها صوفا كبيرة و كرسيين و بالوسط طاولة هم محطوط عليها فوالة وخلينها للحريم --

----------


## لحن الخلود

الشباب اهم علي طبعا و اخوه محمد وسيف ...
دخلوا الحريم بداخل الغرفة الصغيرة و دخل الشباب لعند مباارك 
... : مرحبا السااع..
الجميع: مرااحب مليون
ناصر بو مبارك: يا هلا بمن لفانا ... 
علي: مراحب مليون عمي.. شو عمي شخبار مبارك؟؟؟؟
كاهو تطمن عليه بنفسك ...
راح علي يم مبارك .. مبارك مغمض عيوينه ... 
علي: نــايم؟؟؟
الجد سالم: توه كان موتعي يا ولدي 
علي حزن و تكدر .. كان وده يشوفه و متلهف يكلمه و يسمع صوته او يلاقيه صاحي على الاقل..
مرة وحدة مبارك بطل عيونه و ابتسم و ضحك ضحكته خفيفة و بعدها سعل لأنه ما يروم يضحك يتعب ...
علي: عنلااتك زادٍ .. هب كفاية خوفتنا عليك كل هالمدة و الحينه بعد تبي تخوفنا عليك ..
مبارك: لا انا بس بغيت اشوف غلاتي عندك .. عيل يالخام تبي تروح تاخذ الماستر قبلي ... 
علي تفاجأ: شو شو ؟؟ برروك!! كنت تسمعني؟؟ 
مبارك: على بالك شو عيل .. انه إلا كنت اتدلع عليكم بس .. ههاها
علي: هههههه فدييييته
محمد: اقول ما عطيني طــاف خل اسلم على الغالي عاد ..
مبارك: هيه والله اخوك مللني ..
محمد: ههههه الحمد لله على سلامتك اجر و عافية ان شا الله .. 
مبارك: الله يسلمك ...
** مبارك للحين السانه ثقيل شوي .. وحتى حركته قليلة ** طبعا هب سهل من بعد ما الله نجاه و قومه بالسلامة من هالطيحة يبي شوية راحه عشان يروم يرجع مثا قبل**
اول ما طلعوا الشباب رجعوا الحريم و تقربوا من مبارك ...
مرايم: خالتي ابي موبايلج شوية ... 
احمد: خذي موبايلي تكلمي منه 
شما: هيه اكيد بتعطيها اياه .. مو تدري ان تلفوني خربان ..
ناصر: من متى خرباان بعد توه يديد !!
شما:ولدك.. يجرب برامج ومادري شنو على تلفوني .. و نزل فيه فيروس مادري شنو و حرق لي الكرت..
ناصر: انت يعني ما تيوز .. جرب على تلفونك ...
احمد: جي انه مينون اخرب تلفوني .. اذا اخترب جوال الوالدة بتصلحه لها او بتشتري لها يديد .. لكن انه امش بوزي إلا تعاقبني و عناد فيني ما تصلحه..
مرايم: هههه الحين خلصووووني و عطوني اتصل ...
اخذت جوال اخوها و طلعت تتصل فيه برا الغرفة .. و الصدمة ...
علي و اخوه محمد كان واقف معاهم سيف يسولفون .. محمد بس لمحها و ابتسم لها غصب عنه و ابعد عيناه عنها و كأنها هب موجودة .. اهي ارتبكت وما عرفت اتكلم وراحت لعند استراحة الانتظار المخصصة للحريم و اتصلت للجازي .. 
مرايم: هلوووووو
الجازي: هلوووين و غلايين و سهلين و مرحبتين
مرايم: هيه فهمت هلا لي و الثانية لأخوي و غلا لي و الغلا الثاني لمبارك و السهلا لي و السهالة الثانية لمبارك و مرحبا لي و المراحب الثانية له ههههههههههههههههههههه
الجازي: هههااااا حبيبتي قولي لي شخباره؟؟؟
مرايم: بخييييير و صحة و سلااامة ...
الجازية: ابويه يقول سار له بس كان للحين تحت المخدر وماوتعى ...
مرايم: اهو كلامه قليل لأنه يتعبه .. بس الحمد لله ويهه منور و حالته تحسنت واااايد ..
الجازي: يالخام من الصبح وانا ادق عليج و مسويتلي طااف..
مرايم: هههههههه والله مادري وين فلتّ جوالي من امس مادري عنه .. 
الجازي: وهذا رقم منو؟؟
مريم: جووال احلى احمد اخويــه ...
الجازي: اهاااااا اووووكي الجازية احنا بنيي المغرب نزوره بالمستشفى طبعا لازم تكونيين موجودة..
مريم: اكييييييد .. 
الجازي: ما قالوا متى بيترخص و بيرجع البيت؟؟
مريم: هيه .. بعد 3 ايام 
الجازي: وااااايد !!
مريم: أي مو يبون يطمنون على استقرار حالته عن لا تصيده انتكاسه او شي اسم الله عليه ...
الجازي: اسم الله عدوينه ان شاء الله ... 
مريم: آآه يا قلبي
الجازي: سلاامتة قلبج شفيج انتي بعد؟؟؟؟؟
مريم: لا سلامتج .. بس اتكلم بصوت قلبج ههههههههه
الجازي: عنلاتج .. معليه خل اشوفج بس و اراويج 
مريم:هههههه انتظرج و راح اشوف شراح تسوين لي يعني ...
الجازي: بتشوفين .. هههههه بعد قولي شخباره؟ شقال؟ و ..
مريم: زين زين شوي شوي علي وحدة وحدة ..
الجازي: ابي اعرف يـــــــــه.. 
مريم: بتعرفين بس مو كل شي عالتلفون تبين حممود يذبحني بس يلاقي كرته مخلص ..
الجازي: هههه ما عليج منه .. انه اشحن له الكرت و لا يهمه فدى الغالي .. الحين سولفي يالله .. انه على اعصابي احترق هني ابي اعرف كل شي وانتي على برودج ..
مريم: صج والله تحترقين؟؟ يعني انتي الحين شابه ضو؟؟ وابويه عليج .. تكفين تصورين نفسج ودي اشوف شكلج الحلو وانتي محترقة ههههههههه 
الجازي: يا دمج اتطعبزين علي حظرتج يعني .. ما راح ادعي عليج يصيبج اللي فيني لأني ما اتمناه لا لعدو و لا حبيب ... 
مريم: اقول الجازية .. شنو صار عن موضوع ياسر؟
الجازي: مؤجل لأجل غير مسمى .. لا تغيرين الموضوع .. 
مريم: ههههههههههههه .. الله يسلمج الحمد لله صارت حالته زينة و سولف معانا شوية لكن بعد كلامه قليل و زين منه مسكين يرد علينا .. و صوته مبحوح وعليا ...
الجازي: فديته .. ليته فيني ولا فيه ..
مريم: تخليني اكمل لو شنوووو
الجازي: كملي كملي 
مريم: مروا عليه ربعه وسولف معاهم شوية بعد .. فديته مزوحي و ابتسامته للكل حتى وهو بأصعب حالاته...
الجازي: فدييييت ابتسامته انا ...
مريم: و بعدييييييين .. لمتى بتتفدينه يعني ما تخليني اكمل لاه .. 
الجازية: زززين كملي خلااص بسكت
مريم: سمعي ترى انه اغاار عليه مو كله اتفدينه جدامي ..
الجازي: حبيتي انتي والله .. اذا ما اتفداه جدامك عيل اتفداه جدام منو ؟؟؟ ... تدرين انتي الغلا اللي تدرين بالليي فيني وما اقدر اطلعه لحد غيرج ..
مريم: حبيبتي والله .. زين بس هالمرة سامحتج .. اكمل لو شنو؟؟
الجازي: كملي حبيتي الله يهديج كملي ...
مريم: شووو شايفتني مينونة جداممج؟؟ 
الجازي: يا ويلي حالي عليج .. الحين انه قلت مينونة؟؟ الهداية الكل يبيها العاجل اكثر من المينووون ..
مريم: ههههههههههههه خل اعذبج شويه عن خااطري 
الجازي: حراام علييج .. لكن زين مادامج فرحانه و مستانسة لهالدرجة و رايقة اتطفرين فيني هذا شي يطمني عليه انه بخيرر.. 
مريم: هيـــه والله .. الحمد لله 
الجازي: ياللا كملـــــــــي .. 
مريم:والله يسلمج بعد سولف شوية مع ربعه .. تصدقين انه يتذكر شنو قال له رفيجه لما زاره و اهو في الغيبوبة.. وانه مدري لو دريت انه يحس و يمسع اللي يجونه و يقولوه جاااان سولفت معاااه بدل الدموع ... لكن شتقولين حرريم ما عليهم شره ..هههههه
الجازي انصدمت: ههه .. يعني يذكر كل شي انقال له؟؟ 
مريم: يعني ما ايتذكر كل شي .. وما يحس بكل اللي ايونه ... لكن بعض الاحيان يحس فيهم ..
الجازي : الحين في احتمال انه يتذكرني .. و يذكر انه شقلت له؟؟ 
مريم: هيه .. احتمال كبير .. ليش انت شنو قلتي له الجاززية؟؟
الجازي متفاجأة و الويه قلب احمر و اصفر و ازرق<< تقولون الوان قوس قزح 
الجازي: امبيــــه مرايم ... يا ويل حالي .. بس ما بيي عيل استحي ..
مريم: شوو لييش ؟؟ انتي شنو قلتي له؟؟ قلتي له انج تحبينه؟
الجازي: يا ليت بس جذي!! 
مريم: شنوو بعد؟؟؟ شالسالفة؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

الجازي: ها .. لا ماشي سالفة... مرايم حبوبة .. اسأليه انتي بطريقتج اذا يتذكرني ان جيته او شي .. واذا قال انه حس علي .. خلاص بعد ما عاد اراويه ويهي مرة ثانية ما اروم ..
مريم: مافي .. ابي اعرف اول شاللي قلتييه ..
الجازي: انه هب في حالة والحين مو وقت فضولج .. يالله غناتي مع السلاااااامة و سلمي لي عالعرب عندكم
مريم: يوصل .. وانتي بعد سلمي ..
الجازي: يوصل .. في امان الله
مريم: اماان الكريم ...
-------------------------
المغرب في المستشفى عند مبــارك
-------------------------

كل العايلة مجتمعه .. مع ان انتهى وقت الزيارة و لكن الكل هب راضي يروح لبيته .. و النرس رايحة رادة عليهم تبيهم يمشون لكن ماحد ماعطها ويه و الكل ماعطها طااف....
شما: يمـــه بدور اختج شمس ليه ما جت؟؟
بدور: تقول تعبانة شوية وما تروم عالسيرة .. لكنها تسلم عليكم و على مبارك و تقول الحمد لله عالسلاامة..
تغيرت ملامح مبارك فجأة .. كأنه تذكر توه ... حس بأختناق مفاجأ .. و قام يكح و يكح .. الكل خــاف عليه .... هب عارفين شصابه ..
ناصر بخوف: احمد روح بسرعة ناد عمك سعد او الدكتور او أي حد ...
وراح احمد يركض بسررعة .. 
مرايم: يوبا اخويه شفييه .. مباارك .
ناصر: قومي مرايم عنه خله يتنفس .. 
وابعدت شما مرايم عن مبارك و تركوا المجال بس لناصر ان يفك ازراره و يخلي له مجال للتهوية ...
دخل احمد و معــاه الدكتور و سعد وممرضة بسرعة و طلعوا الحريم من الغرفة ....
** خــارج الغرفة **
رباب تبكي: ما لحقنــا نفرح ..
بدور: لا تقولين هالكلام حبيبتي ان شاء الله بسيطة ..
مرايم جالسة عالكرسي وسط فطيم و شما.. وكل وحدة تواسي الثانية .. يبكون و لكن في صمت .. 
خرج الدكتور و معاه ناصر واحمد ... 
ناصر: دكتور شصاير على حالته توه كان من احسن ما يكون.؟..!!
الدكتور: هذي الانتكاسة سببها نفسي و عصبي مو جسماني ...
ناصر: و المعنى دكتور
الدكتور: يعني احد قاله له شي زعله او نرفزه او أأثر على نفسيته بشكل سلبي ..
ناصر: ماحد قال له شي يا دكتور .. 
ناصر فكر شوية .. و استرجع بذاكرته .. شاللي صار الحين و نفسه صار من قبل و سبب له هالطيحة .. ــ شمس ــ هي في المرتين كانو يتكلمون عنها!! يعني شنو؟؟ 
الدكتور: شفيك شارد تذكرت شي يا بومبارك؟
ناصر: لا دكتور سلامتك يا ولدي .. و الحين شلون حالته بتكون؟؟
الدكتور: لا هذي بسيطة .. بس اتمنى انه ما يتعرض لأي انفعالات في االمرحلة الجاية .. وانا اسف راح اقول لك ان فترة جلسته معانا بالمستشفى بتطول على الأقل عشان نضمن سلامته في هالفترة ..
ناصربان الكدر عليه .. اخيرا بعد ما ذاق الفرحة بردة ولدته و قرب رجعته لبيته سالم الحين بتطول مدة رقاده بالمستشفى بعد .. وفوق هذا تصيبه انتكاسه .. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...
ناصر : خير يا دكتور .. يعطيك العافية
الدكتور متعاطف جدا مع بومبارك: شد حيلك يابومبارك .. الله يقومه لك بالسلامة
ابتسم ناصر للدكتور ابتسامة باهتة: ربي يسلمك يا ولدي ما قصرت
الدكتور: هذا واجبنا .. عن اذنك
ناصر: اذنك معاك .. 
*******************
---- شمسة يتصل بك ----
بدرو: مرحبا
شمس: مرراحب .. ليه جوال ابوي معاج..
بدور: هيه نســاه عندي ..
شمس: ليه تأخرتوا للحين ما جيتو؟؟
بدور بحزن: مبارك اعتفست حالته .. و هذا اللي اخرنا ..
صاعقة حلّت على شمس .. اخيرا بعد ما ارتاحت من سمعت خبر انه صار زين و الحين ..!!! 
شمس: لييش شو يـااااه؟؟
بدور: ما ندري مرة وحدة شفناه يكح و يسعل من قلب و ما يقدر ايتنفس .. و الله خوفنا من الخاطر .. شموسة تخيلي نفسه انقطع!! 
شمس حاطة يدها على قلبها و تسمع لرمسة بدور وكأنها هب في وعييها ...
بدور: بس يقولون انها انتكاسة مادري شو بسيطة و عدت على خير الحمد لله ..
شمس: الحمد لله .. و الحين شو؟
بدور: شو شو؟؟ 
شمس: زين منو معاج هني من الكبار؟ يدتي معاكم؟
بدور: لأ راحت البيت اهي و الشيبة قبل لا تنتكس حال مبارك بشوي .. يعني حتى ما يدرون يمكن .. خالتي شما قريبة تبين تكلمينها؟؟
شمس ترددت: اوكي عطيني اياها اكلمها ...
بدور: لحظة..
بدور: خالتي شمس تبي تكلمج ...
وعطت بدور التلفون لشما .. التفت مرايم بسرعة لبدور... و كانت نظارتها غريبة اخافت بدور .. كان هناك دمعة محجوزة في عين مرايم .. و مرايم كانت تطالع بدور بغضب و بحزن و تمت تطالعها فترة لحد ما غمضت مرايم عيونها و سقطت الدمعة على خدها و اخفت دموعها ووجهها بيدينها ...
بدوراستغربت من نظرات مرايم لها .. ماتدري ليش خافت منها.!! كأنها مسوية جريمة!! شفيج علي يا مرايم؟
رجعوا كل واحد البيته.. كل واحد حاط همه في قلبه ... ولا في شي يشغلهم او يلهيهم عن تفكيرهم بحالة مبارك .. و خصوصا انهم الحينه في اجازة نص السنة .. تخيلوا انهم حتى ما احد منهم راح اييب نتيجته ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
طاف يومين على انتكاسة مبارك و كانت زياراتهم له قصيرة و التحسن في حالته كان بطيئ وما بيدهم شي غير الدعاء و الطلب من الله ان يشفيه..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*******
مستشفى توام 
*******
علي مع مبارك و يسولف معاه ...
علي: اسمع يا مبارك .. انه عمري ما هقيتك ضعيف جي ..
مبارك تفاجأ من رمسة علي معاه و كان صارم و جاد ..
مبارك: هذا مرض يا علي .. مو بيدي 
علي: مبارك عيني بعينك ..
مبارك كان يبعد نظراته عن علي .. مو عارف يكلمه و يحط عينيه بعينه ...
علي: انه ما ابي اضغط عليك عشان اتكلم ... انه من اول شاك فيك شي وهب خالي... 
مبارك: آآه يا علي .. خلني في همي ..
علي: شنو هالهم اللي يطيحك هالطيحة .. مبارك انت حاس على روحك؟؟ انت كنت بتروح فيها 
مبارك: كل واحد ما يروح إلا بيومه و انا اخوك ..
علي عصب: انت شفيك .. شو هالرمسة .. لهالدرجة هاينة عليك نفسك .. اذا انت تريد تفارق هالدنيا في غيرك يتعذبون لفرقاك .. انت بس شوف حالة اهلك شلون و اهم يشوفونك بهالحالة و كل مرة للأسوأ ..
مبارك دمعت علينه .. وانكتم صوته .. مو عارف يتكلم .. وادار وجهه بعيدا عن علي!
علي: تبجي؟؟ مبارك انه ما عمري شفك دموعك .. ومو مصدق ان الله ياب هاليوم اللي اشوفهم!! مبارك شصاير؟؟ بالله عليك تخبرني..!!
مبارك: ...... 
علي: السالفة فيها بنية؟؟
ونظر مبارك لعلي .. و علي فهم من نظرته له انه فعلا السالفة فيها وحدة و اهي السبب بكل اللي صــار..
علي: شاللي سوته عشان يصيدك كل هذا؟
مبارك: ما احب ارمس لحد عنها ...
علي: وانه أي احد؟؟؟ 
مبارك: .........
علي: براحتك يا خوي .. وقت اللي تريد تتكلم بتلاقيني .. في امان الله 
مبارك: وين .. آسف .. ما ابيك تزعل 
علي من صج زعل .. وابتسم له ابتسامة سريعه و استأذن عشان يروح ..
مبارك: ايلس ابيك ..
علي: مو زينة الرمسة الزايدة عشان صحتك .. 
مبارك: ابي اسولف معاك .. محتاج اتكلم ..
علي: آمر و تدلل يالغالي .. كلي آذان صاغية..
مبارك ابتسم ابتسامة ساخرة و تنهد تنهيده خارجة من صميم القلب ...
مبار:دنيا غريبة .. و قدر ومكتوب لكن ماحد يدري باللي يخفيه الزمن..لما حسيت اني قربت افرح و اني من الفرحة قريب .. حسيت روحي ان في هالدنيا غريب .. و اني عن الحبيب مرّة بعيد .. انه في هالزمن مجرد جريح .. رمى همومه على الله و ذهبت مع الريح .. حسيت بحبها بطعم احلى ايامي .. و صرت اتخيلها بكل احلامي .. و قلبي نطق بأسمها قبل الساني .. ما استحملت انسى هواها .. ولا تخيلت حياتي بدونها ولا الدنيا بلاها .. و اكتشفت اني صرت مجنونها .. و لما حسيت اني بفقدها .. ما استحملت و حسيت روحي بتطلع من جسدي ..
علي مستغرب .. مبارك يحب و بهالطريقة . منهو هالانسانة اللي قدرت تسوي حالك جي يا مبارك .. من متى و حبها راسخ في قلبك و محفوور ..
مبارك:اكيد مستغرب من رمستي هذي ... رمستي هذي طالعه من القلب .. اول مرة اسمح لنفسي اني اتكلم عنها قدام حد .. وانت هب أي حد .. انت انه و انا انت .. لكن الحين خلاص ضاعت مني .. لكنها جرحتني جرح كبير قبل لا تتركني..
علي: منهي هالبنت .. انه اعرفها؟؟
مبارك: الله يوفقها وين ما تروح ...
علي احترم رغبة مبارك انه ما يبي يقول له .. شو كل هالحب يا مبارك .. كل هذا خاشة بقلبك!!
علي: زين شنو اللي صار ؟؟
مبارك: بياخذها حد ثاني غيري .. واهي راضية و فرحانة..
علي: اذا تحبها تمنى لها الخير و السعادة دام اهي راضيه فيه ..
مبارك:هذا اللي اتمناه و ابيه .. لكن قلبي ماقدر اداويه .. اهي قالت ما تفكر غير بدراستها و الحين توافق عليه .. ليش؟؟ اذا كانت ما تبيني وما تحبني .. جان صدتي من البدايه و لا تخلي قلبي ايتعلق فيها يوم عن يوم .. 
علي: يعني اهي عشمتك بموافقتها و انها بتكون لك؟؟ 
مبارك:اهي قالت تعتبرني مثل اخوها ... 
علي: و الاخو يحل على اخته يا مبارك؟؟
مبارك بتفاجؤ: شقصدك؟
علي: معناتها انها من البداية رافضتك وما تبيك كزوج .. لكن هب معناتها ان عندها شي ضدك .. بالعكس اهي تحبك و تعزك .. لكن شراة الاخو ..
مبارك نزل راسه: ........
علي: خل ايمانك بالله اكبر .. لا تخلي حب انسانة فيه منها بالدنيا ملايين يهزك و يهدك .. 
مبارك: ما في مثلها بالكون يا علي .. هالبنت ما يوصها الكلام .. وجهها مثل البدر التمام .. بسمتها تشفي الانام .. اخلاقها تزيدها حسن فوق حسنها ...إن وصفت حبي لها بالهيام .. صدقني كلامي عنها مو قد المقام .... بداخلي اتجاها كل الحب وفوق منه احترام ...
علي: مبارك .. اختك الشيخة مريم فيه مثلها اخت بالدنيا؟؟
مبارك مافهم له: اكيد ماكو شراتها الغلا.. 
علي: شفت .... الواحد اذا حب شخص .. يحس ان ماكو نفسه بالوجود .. و انه ماله مثيل بكل الكون .. و مادام انك حبيت وحدة وانت في اول حياتك .. صدقني راح تلاقي احسن عنها في المستقبل .. والدنيا قدامك .. قدامنا مستقبل نبنيه بعدها نفكر بهالاشياء الثانية .. حواء يا مبارك نزلت آدم من الجنة إلى الأرض .. من اعلى عليين إلى الأسفل.. ما بتخلي حرمة اتسبب في ضياعك .. عشان وحدة حبيتها و ما حبتك تهد حياتك و كل اللي يحبونك .. اهلك و اختك و ربعك.. على الأقل ارحم اللي ميتين في هوااك يا دونجوان عصرك.....
مبارك: هههههه .. حسبي الله على بليسك .. الحينه انه دونجوان .. عيل الكازانوفا مروان شو .. 
علي: عنلاتك .. لازم تذكرني فيه .. والله انه هالخام معقدني في حياتي ..
مبارك: شحاله؟ للحين ما اعتدل حاله؟
علي: اذا حجت البقر على قرونها ههههه .. اهو ترى زارك كذا مرة و كله يسأل عنك .. 
مبارك: الله يسلمه و يهديه .. تدري ان كلامي معاك ريحني .. 
علي: عشوون عيل .. كلامي كله حكم بس انت طيعني و ما تضيع..
مبارك: هههههه .. - و تكلم مبارك بشكل جدي- .. 
مبارك: الله لا يخليني منك .. صج هونتها علي .. الله يسعدها وين ما كانت .. استغفر الله ربي .. كنت بايع الدنيا وناخوك .. ولا هامني موتي من حياتي .. لكن صج الصديق وقت الضيق و خصوصا اذا كان الصاحب شراتك ..
علي: جي تحسب اقول لك هالرمسة عشانك .. انه ما اروم اعيش من دونك.. حياتي مرتبطة فيك الغلا .. شوف بنعرس انه و انت بيوم واحد و بناخذ خوات بعد شرااااايك هههههههههه
مبارك: هههههه .. اذا انت مستعيل روح اعرس عني عيل .. انه ما افكر بهالسواللف شو زواج ما زواج و وحب و خريط ..
علي: تعجبني .. هذي الرمسة السنعه .. انا ماشي الحين اخليك ترتاح .. مع السلامة
مبارك: الله يسلمك الغلا .. سلم عالشباب 
علي: يوصــل .. في امان الله
مبارك: امان الكريم

----------


## لحن الخلود

--------------
في بيت الســـــالم
--------------
الكل مرتبش و مستانس .. اليوم مبارك بيترخص من المستشفى و بيرجع بيته بعد طول غياب ... كل العايلة مجتمعه في بيت السالم .. راشد و عياله و فهد و عياله و الجازي و امها .. مرايم مو سايعتها الفرحة .. رتبت غرفة مبارك بنفسها اكثر من مرة .. و رشتها بالعطور و العود و البخور .. و تجمع الكل بالصالة تحت ينطرون جيه الغالي ...
زينة: مو كأنهم تأخروا؟؟..
سارة:الحيين ايون لا تحنين انتي بس..
رباب: شكثر ولهانة على اخويه و بردته البيت ..
فطيم: الله يساعده عليج .. هي لأنه ما يستحمل مزاحج الثقيل و يعرف يهزبج عدل إلا هو ..
رباب: وانتي شكو .. انه و اخوي كيفنا ليه تحشرين روحج 
شما: يا ربي على هالبنات .. 
وقطع رمستها دخلة مبارك و معاه ابوه و عمامه .. دخلته كأنه معرس بيوم زفافه ....
و الحريم تهلهل .. كلوولووووووووويش .. الف الصلاة و السلام عليك يا حبيبا لله محمد .. الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ولدي ...
سارة: الله جنه إلا معرس هههههه
فطيم: فديييييته اخويه و المعرس احسن عنه يعني .. و راحت فطيم تسلم على اخوها 
الجده حصه حاطة بخور مخصوص لمبارك .. و تشببه عن العين ..
مرايم ماسكة يد اخوها ومو راضيه تفجه هههههههه 
و اليد الثانية ماسكته رباب...
شمس كانت واقفة بعيد .. تبي تسلم عليه لكنها خايفة من ردة فعله .. اهو اول ما شافها لمحها من بعيد و ابعد نظره عنها .. و لكنه استجمع قوته و تذكر كلام علي له .. و توكل على الله ...
مبارك: شحالج بنت العم .. ما تبين تسلمين علي ..
شمس بارتباك: هيه .. الحمد لله على سلامتك مبارك .. نورت بيتك 
و تعود الآآلام المعوية له .. ليه نطقتي بأسمي يا بنت الناس .. يا محلا اسمي يوم تنطقينه .. ما اروم ..
مبارك: منور بوجودج بنت العم .. 
وماحب يطول معاها في الكلام اكثر .. لكن فرح من هالحركة الجريئة منه و هذا بداية عشان ايتعود عالوضع الجديد من يوم وساير.. انها بنت عمه و شراه اخته وبس و معزتها من معزة مرايم .. 
*************************
---------------
شمس اول ما وصلت البيت على طول غرفتــها
---------------
مسكت تلفونها واستغربت ... ما في و لا مسدكول ولا مسج ولا شي 
اتصلت لشيخة ... 
شمس: شووووووخ حبيتي قلبي انتي ..
شيخة: اهليييييييين .. بسم الله !! فيج شي شماسي؟؟
شمس: مستاااااانسة فرحاااانة طايرة من الفرح يا بعد عمري انتي ..
شيخة: وناااااسة عسااه دوم ان شاء الله .. بس سكتي عن هالرمسة لا يسمعج ندوور يغار يطقني طق يقول لي قولي لها لا تقول لج و تدلعج و انه ما تقول لي .. 
شمس: ههههههه فديته ..
شيخة:وي اتفدااه جدامي .. استحي عااد
شمس: وانتي شكووو .. ريلي حبيبي انه بكيفي وياه .. 
شيخة: حلفي؟؟ شمووووس شصااير؟؟ 
شمس: كل الخير الغلا ..ههههههه .. اخووج شعنده ما يدز لي مسجات ولا يتصل لي ولا شي مقاطعني ..
شيخة: و عليا عليه .. حالته يكسر الخاطر .. كله يسألني عنج وانتي ماعطته طاف صار لج كم يوم .. ومن يتصل لج ما تطيعين ترمسين معااه و حتى مسج ما ترسلي له .. 
شمسه: شلوون تبيني ارمس معاه و ابوي ما يدري .. ما اروم ضميري يأنبني .. و المفروض ما تعطينه رقم جوالي لكن معليه الحين خلااااااص..
شيخة: انه ما عطيته رقم موبايلج إلا من بعد ما تقدم رسمي لأبوج .. شموووس .. شنو يعني الحينة خلاص؟
شمس: اول شي حبيبي وينه ؟؟
شيخة: شقصدج يعني .. من لقى احبابه نسى اصحابه ؟؟
شمس: فدييتها رفيجتي اللي تفهمني عالطاااااير
شيخة: شمسو .. معليه اوريج .. انتي بس صيري مرت اخوي و شغلج عندي .. 
شمس: اسمحي لي اقول لج ... تخسين تسوي لي شي .. جاان تبين اتكفخين من اخوج ههههااااي
شيخة: لكن معليه .. شوفي اللي يخليج تكلمييينه .. روحي فارجي بويهج ياللا
شمس: حبيبتي شووخ إلا امزح انه ..احبج حدي 
شيخة: وا بووويه على هالرمسة .. اوكي خلاص كسرتو خاطري .. لحظة اوديه له .. وسمعي شلون بيهزبني ..
شمسة: ههههههه 
----<<
شيخة: ناااادر وينك ... 
نادر: عنلاتج .. شو هالصوت اللي عليج كأنج بقرة ..
شيخة: انه بقرة يالثور .. 
نادر: شووو عيديها؟؟؟
شيخة: ها .. لا ما قلت شي .. اقصد مو انت من برج الثور لاه ..
نادر: عنلاتج لكن معليه .. شو تبين؟؟
شيخة:عندي لك مفاجأة .. بس شو تعيطيني 
نادر: اعطيج كف يطيرج بنغلادش ..
شيخة: بل .. جزاتي يعني .. لكن خلك بتندم طول عمرك ..
نادر:ههه و انه شو قايل .. بنغلادش حلوة للسياحة هههههههههههه 
شيخة: تطنز .. عندي لك شي يسوى مليوون درهم .. شي من عربان اللي خبرك ... و تغمز له بعينها ..
نادر قام من طوله: شوو شننو قولي يالله ...
شيخة: اول شبتعطيني؟؟ 
نادر:على حسب .. انتي وحدة فاضية و تبين تحرقين اعصابي و بس .. يمكن بس مطرشة لي سلام .. 
شيخة: لا والله شي يستاهل .. ياللا بسررعة شبتعطيني .؟؟ 
نادر: بشتري لج تلفون يديد 
شيخة: اوكي عاد ابي 6270 و تييبه لي بكرة
نادر: اوووف .. بتخليصيني لو شنو؟
شيخة: زين خلاص .. بس عاد هذا وعد ها ... اخذ تلفوني .. 
نادر: شسوي فيه .. بذبحج شيخوو..
شيخة : ما تبيه كيفك .. بس عاد شموسة معلقة عالخط تبي تكلمك .. 
نادر: حلفي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واخذ السماعة من عندها و شيخة تضحك عليه ...
شيخة: عنلاتك كسرت يدي .. اذا خلصت منه ييبه لي .. اخاف تخلا فينني وما تييب لي تلفون يديد ..ههههه
نادر يأشر على شيخة عشان تروح و صك الباب وراها ..
نادر: مساء الخير .. مساء الورد .. مساء العود و المسك .. 
شمس: مساء الخير الغلا .. شحالك؟
نادر: بخير جعل لج الخير يا بعد قلبي.. 
شمس: نــادر 
نادر: لبيييييه ...
شمس: لا ترمس جي استحي ترى .. 
نادر: فديتهم اللي يستحون .. انتي شحالج؟؟ شعلومج؟
شمس: الحمد لله بخير يسرك الحال.. 
نادر: و مبارك؟ شحاله؟؟
شمس: بخيرر .. توه ترخص من المستشفى و رد لبيته ..
نادر: مستانسة؟
شمس: اكييد
نادر: شماسو ترى انا اغــار و الحين بعد دريت انه يحبج يعني راح اغار اكثر اخاف بس اتضارب معاه ...
شمس:المهم انه احب منو مو مهم اهو من يحب .. معقولة تغار من واحد انه اعتبره اخوي؟؟
نادر: انتي منو تحبين؟؟
شمس: انت ومنو في القلب غيرك
نادر: زين قوليها 
شمس مسوية نفسها مب فاهمة عليه: شنو اقول .. 
نادر: قوليها شماسي .. والله خاطري اسمعها منج .. 
شمس: ما أروم .. 
نادر: واذا قلت لج عشاني .. 
شمس: نـادرر..
نادر: يا بعد قلب و كبد و كلية نادر
شمس: و بعدين .. لا تخليني اقفل الخط لاه ..
نادر: لا تكفيين .. خلاص راح اسد حلجي و اسمع لرمستج و لصوتج وبس ..
شمس: هههههههه
نادر: فديت هالضحكة يا ربي ..
شمس: هههههههههههههه

----------


## لحن الخلود

نادر: زين شماسي .. قولي لي رحتي بيت عمج؟ شافج ؟ قال شي او قلتي شي؟؟
شمس: هيـــــه .. سلم علي و رديت له السلام و سألني عن حالي قلت له الحمد لله و ما طول معاي .. ولكن الوضع كان عادي .. فرحت من الخاطر انه هب شايل في قلبه شي علي .. 
نادر: اللي يحب يتمنى الخير للي يحبه .. و الاحسن له انه ينساج للأبد .. 
شمس: الله كريم 
نادر: سمعي .. انه بكرة بروح مع الوالد بيت عمج انتحمد لهم بالسلامة.. و راح افتح الموضوع مع ابوج ..
شمس: مو احسن ان تأجل الموضوع شوية؟؟.
نادر: ما احتمل انأجل اكثر .. اذا انتي هب مستعيلة انا مستعيل .. 
شمس: اللي تشوفه 
نادر: ياللا سيري رقدي لا تسهرين ..
شمس: اوووكي .. وانت بعد .. تصبح على خير 
نادر: و انتي من اهل الخير حبيبتي .. شماسي..
شمس: لبيه.. 
نادر: لبيتي حاية .. مالي شي قبل لا تمشين .. شي قبل لا انام؟؟
شمس: نادر تصبح على خير 
نادر: ههههههه و انتي من اهله
*****************
-يا ترى هل بتتكرر الانكاسة االلي صابت مبارك؟؟ وإلا راح تكون آخر الاحزان؟
- مبارك فعلا بيقدر ينسى شمس و ينسى حبه اللي كان بيفقده حياته؟
- شنو بيصير لما نادر يسير بيت السالم يتحمد لهم بسلامة مبارك؟
-الجازي بعد كل هذا شنو راح يكون وضعها؟

----------


## مشاكس 2000

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررة 
                                              خيتوعلى الفصة

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء السادس و العشرون ° ؛ ¤
يوم الأحد
ثاني يوم من ترخص مبارك من المستشفى
في الميلس
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
مبارك و ابوه ووعمامه و معارفهم متيمعين يتحمدون بسلامة مبارك ..
وصل جارهم بو خليفة و معاه ولده " مصطفى" .. علاقتهم صارت قويه .. كفاية ان بوخليفه رفيج يدهم الروح بالروح و غير هذا الحين صارو جيران و البيت لاصق بالبيت .. ومصطفى شاب بار و شايل ابوه على كفوف الراحه و هذا اللي مكبره في نظر الكل ... 
استانس مبارك من الخاطر ان مصطفى ياه يزوره مع ابوه .. كان يالس متملل مع الشواب و اغلبهم ما يعرفهم يا من صوب ابوه او عمامه او يده او من جماعتهم ..وصلوا ربع مبارك و زادت حيوتيه اكثر و اكثر و تموا يسولفون كأنهم فريق لحالهم و الشواب لحالهم ... بس ما يخلوا من حديث كل فترة و الثانية معاهم او مجاملة بابتسامه مهما كان اهم ضيوف و يايين عشانه ..
مبارك: ها عبدالرحمن شو ما نويت تعرس؟؟
عبدالرحمن: الاسبوع الياي ان شاء الله ياللا كل الشبااب معزومين اللي ما بيي اراويه ...
اسامة:هههههههه ياخي اعرس بس فكنا 
مبارك: شوبوضاحي تشجعنا؟؟
عبدالرحمن: اتووكل و انا خووك مافي احسن من الاستقرار .. ههههههه 
علي: ههههه رايح فيها الاخو
محمد: هههههه هنيا له .. خل يستاانس
مصطفى: انه خلاص نويت 
اسامه: ها اخ مصطفى شكله من جد ناوي 
مصطفى: هيه والله الموضوع في بالي ..
مبارك: يـــه عيل الكل بيعرس ما بقينا إلا نحن
عبدالرحمن: وانا اشجعك .. 
مبارك: ياللا بسرعة متى الملكة؟؟؟
مصطفى: ههههه خل القى العروس بالأول و بعدين يصير خير ..
علي: عالبركة ان شاء الله .. هه بس مو تنسى تعزمنا 
مصطفى: ولو انتو اول الحضور .. 
علي: هههههه تسلم بو محمد ..
مصطفى: احم احم .. بو راشد لو سمحت هههههههه
علي: راعيييييها بو راشد و لا يهمك ..
عبدالرحمن: اخير طلع فيكم واحد غيري عاقل شوية ...
مبارك: امحق عقل .. لكن تعال انه قلت الحين اكيد اعرست انت قلت ما راح تطول في الخطبة 
عبدالرحمن: هيه بس بعد الضروف صارت كذا .. وشلون انه اعرس و انت يالغالي مرضان .. ما يطاوعني قلبي اسويها من دوونك ..
مبارك: رااااعيها .. سمعت الرمسة السنعة مو انت عنلاتك تبي تاخذ الماستر عني .<< كان يوجه كلامه لعلي
علي: طاع هذا .. بيذلنا .. ما يسوى علي ترى .. لكن شوف من سمعت رمستي قمت مثل الحصان ههه 
مبارك: ههههههه احسدني بعد .. باقول للعيوز تشببني عن عينك
الجميع: ههههههههههه 
دخل عليهم شخص ما عرفه .. يعرف شكله لكنه مب متذكره ..
قام له عمه فهد و سلم عليه و عرفه على ابوي و عمامي .. ويا عمي يعرفني عليه و ووقفت اسلم عالريال واللي معاه الشيبة كأنه ابوه .... 
وقفت اسلم عالشيبة..
الريال: الحمد لله على سلامتك يا ولدي ..
مبارك: الله يسلمك يحيك عمي استريح ..
وقف ولده مجابلني .. حسيت بشعور غريب تجااهه ... ما بغيت حتى اسلم عليه .. حتى اهو كان يطالعني بنظرات غريبة كأنه يعرفني او يدقق في ملامحي يبي يعرفني ...
.......: سلام عليكم .. الحمد لله على سلامتك اخوي .. مبارك 
مبارك: يسلمك ربي .. اخوي ......؟؟
نادر: نادر 
علي:ناادر الجوااد .. هلا والله بلاعب منتخبنا 
و سلموا الشباب كلهم عليه و مبارك واقف مكانه يراقب بذهول .. بالاا وعي ... كأنه يشوف شريط بالشكل البطييء .. يريد يستجمع افكاره لكنه مشتت ... جلس عالكرسي بعد ما الكل جلس ... 
نادر كان مرتبك و اندمج شوي مع السوالف ويا الشباب .. وكل ثانية يذهب بصره نحو مبارك و يحاول يعرف من ملامح وجهه رده فعله .. لكن مباكر كان ملامحه غريبة وما تتفسر..
بوسامي: ان شاء الله كله افراح يا بو مبارك ... نبي نكمل فرحتنا بعيالنا يا بو فهد .. ها شقلت ...
التفت مبارك لهم فجأة يسمع شنو يقولون مع ان حتى نادر ما كان منتبه لرمستهم لكم لما شاف مبارك موجه كل اهتمامه لهم عرف ان يتكلمون بموضوعه ...
بوفهد:شوفو اللي يناسبكم و يناسب الحريم و احنا جاهزين و عالبركة يا بو سامي ...
بوسامي: على بركة الله الله يتمم بخير ...
توايهو و باركوا لبعض .. وحتى الشباب كانو فرحاننين من الخاطر و يمازحون مبارك عسب بيناسبون لااعب المنتخب << اقول خير يعني ولاعب شنو صار 
جا دور مبارك ... يعني ما راح يبارك للمعرس؟؟ النسيب بياخذ بنت عمه.!!! ...
فجأة استجمع مبارك شجاعته .. واخذ نفس عمييق ... تقرب من نادرومد له يده يسلم عليه .. 
مبارك: مبروك الله يتممم لك بالخير .. منك المل و منها العيال ...
نادر باستغراب وسرور و بابتسامة على طرف فمه: الله يبارك فيك .. عقبالك اخوي مبارك الفال لك .. 
مبارك بابتسامة مصطنعه ومزاح: ههه حنا لاحقين .. خلينا نستانس بشابنا بالأول هههههههه
نادر: ههههههه 
مبارك بجد: بس هذي بنت العم و غلاتها من غلاة خواتي ... تشيلها بعينك ولو يوم ياتنا اتشكى منك عاد ساعتها قول على خشتك السلام 
نادر: هههههه ولو .. بنتكم في قلبي قبل عيوني .. بس هذا من طيبك و شيمتك ..
بوسامي: الله يخلي لك ولدك يا بومبارك ..انترخص احنا ... 
ناصر: وين يا بوسامي .. ما شبعنا من جلستكم 
بوسامي: الجايات اكثر ان شاء الله .. بس لو تنادون لنا الحريم تخبرونهم ان بنمشي ...
ناصر: هيه لحظة ... مبارك يوبا ... وفهم مبارك و راح بره الميلس .. اصلا اهو كان يبيها من الله عسب يغير الجو اللي كان فيه ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

طلع برا الميلس و زقر مرايم ويات له ....
مبارك كان على وييه ابتسامه حزينة و مرايم كانت يبان انها متضايقة و منزلة راسها بالأرض ما تبي تحط عينها بعينه ... واهو فهم ان اكيد الحريم رمسوا بالموضوع بعد ..
مبارك: هاا الريم علااامج 
مريم: ما شي سلامتك خير ليش ناديتني 
مبارك: قوم نادر يبون يسيرون .. خبري الحريم ان ينطرونهم بالسيارة 
مريم: هيه اوكي ... 
وسارت و مبارك للحين واقف و قبل لا تدخل مرايم وين ما الحريم هناك ناداها ... 
مبارك: مرايم
مريم: لبيه..!!!
مبارك: لبيتي حاية ... باركي لشمس عني .. وقولي لها مبارك يقول لج الله يوفقج مع الشخص اللي اخترتيه و ان شاء الله يستاهلج ويقدر يسعدج ..
مريم خنقتها العبرة و حاسة باخوها و تركته بدون ما ترد عليه بشي و سارت عنه ...
دخل مبارك للميلس ... وارتاح لأنه ما لقى نادر و ابوه هناك .. حتى بو خليفة وولده ماكانوا هناك ..
الشباب كانو يبون يمشون .. ومبارك ضايق خلقه يبي يطلع اهو بعد .. استئأذن من ابوه و طلع مع علي في سيارته .. مبارك ممنوع من السياقة في هالفترة لأن للحين ياخذ ادويه مخدرة شوية و السياقة بشكل عام اتعبه و تحتاج الى تركيز وايد منه ...
علي و مبارك في السيارة .. يعبرون الشوارع من غير هدف معين ولا يدرون وين سايرين ...
علي: حرام عليك صك الدريشة ذبحتني من البرد ابي اشغل الدفاية ..
مبارك فاتح الدريشة هالآخر ووالهواء البارد كان يضرب وجهه و يداعب شعره الحريري ...
مبارك: استمع بالهوا العليل .. ابي اتنفس بعمق
علي: امحق عمق .. تبي تمرضني انته .. 
مبارك: ههههه عيش الرومانسية مرة في حياتك
علي: شو اسوي بها لرومانسية انا ... كفاية انته اللي بغت توديك بداهية ...
مبارك سكت .. و ارجع رأسه جهة الدريشة ليستمتع بالهواء في صمت .. مع ان ويهه كان كأنه متجمد من البرودة و لكنه كان يستمتع بهالشي ..
علي: آسف بروك مو قصدني 
مبارك: تيك ات ايزي
علي صف السيارة على جنب ووقف يكلم مبارك بحده و بكل جديه ...
علي: شوف مبارك .. إن ما اعتدلت الحين و رمستني بصراحة ويتك البحر و غرقتك فيه وماحد يدري عني ....
مبارك: تصدق صار خاطري اسير البحر .. يالللا خلينا نروح يلاا..
علي:طاع هذااا ... 
مبارك: ههههههه شسوي بك عيل ..
علي: نادر .. اهو غريمك ؟؟
مبارك: علي لو سمحت... 
علي: اوكي براحتك .. بس ما توقعتك تكون بهالجرأة..
مبارك: كان لازم اخطوا هالخطوة ... لأني لوماسويت كذا الحين عمري ما كنت بسويها و بحط يدي في يده ... قلت لك انها شمس حياتي .. يعني حتى لوما كانت قريبة مني على الأقل ما تكون بعيده عني ..
علي: بس اهي بعيده خلاص بتصير حلال لغيرك يا مبارك
مبارك: اقصد القطيعه .. لا تنسى انها بنت عمي و من لحمي و دمي ..
علي: مالك إلا النسيان وانا خوك ...
مبارك: النسيان نعمة ربانية يا عزيزي ..حتى لو كانت الذكرى مرة و مثل السموم .. و لكن ما بنسى الحلوة منها مهما يكون ..
علي: الحمد لله على نعمة النسيان..
مبارك: ابي اروح البحر يالله
علي: امن اكيد جنيت او في عقلك شي؟!!! في هالجو تبي تسير البحر 
مبارك:هيه ابي اروح ابي اروح ابي ا روح .. وان ما وديتني بسير البيت اخذ سيارتي و اروح بروحي ..
علي: يااااا مثبت العقل و الدين ... امري لله 
-- على شاطئ البحر -- 
الامواج كانت قاسية و الرياح شديدة ..علي ما طاع ينزل البحر مع مبارك وجلس بالسيارة و مبارك يتمشى عالرمل ... و علي مو عارف شيسوي .. واااو بويه عليك يا مبارك اظاهر سوو شي بعقلك بالمستشفى!!
جلس مبارك عالرمل المبلول و قام يناظر بالبحر ... هالبحر يقولون امي كانت تحب تسير له و مرايم بعد اخذت هالطبع منها ... يا ترى البحر يساع يسمعني و ارمي باللي في قلبي عليه .. برد و حاس جسمي كله يرتعد .. لكن عاجبني الوضع و الجو مرّة حلو .. 
يا بحر جيتك اقول لك عن انسانة .. مادري شسميها؟؟ ... انسانة كانت بنظري كل شي .. وبالرغم من الفراق و انقطاع حبل الأشوق إلا ان حبها للحين بقلبي و احسها انها توأم لروحي ...شلون ما تصير اهي الحب و الغلا و اهي اول انسانة طرقت باب قلبي ..ولكن القدر قرر ان تكون النهاية بأن لا تكون كما اريد انا ولكن كما تريد هي.. اذا اتذكرها عقلي يرفض ان يصدق انها ابتعدت عني و انها لن تراها عيني كما كانت كل حياتي ... هي شمس يضيئ النهار .. هي طيف في الأفق قد لاح .. هي انسيه لا بل من خيال .. صدقني يا بحر لا ابالغ .. وربما لن تفهمني .. فالاحساسيس مشاعر انسانية وانت بحر!! صدقني يا بحر ... ومع كل هذا احس نفسي الحين اني حر ..وان من قلبي انزاح هم مُر .. 
قام مبارك و على وجهه علامات التعب الذي تتخلله ابتسامة رضى و قناعة بنصيبه ... 
وسار لعلي اللي كان يتحلطم عليه ........

----------


## لحن الخلود

--
ثاني يوم 
اساعة 9 صباحاً
-----------------
مبارك: الوووو وينك انت ما ترد
علي: اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله .. << اتشووووو 
مبارك: خيبة ... شفيك تعاطس؟؟
علي: انته تسأل ... اتشووو... لك عين تكلمني .. شوف حالتي شصارت << اتشووووا 
مبارك: يرحمكم الله .. ههههههههه جي شيااك؟؟
علي: حرام عليك ... حالتي حالته و درجة حراري مرتفعة > تشوو< يمه !!حرارتي 38 
مبارك: ما تشوف شر عسى فيني ولا فيك هههههههه
علي: اسم الله عليك .. لكن بعد الله ياخذك .. ليش مقعدني من الصبح
مبارك: هههههه ما تيووز كأنك عيوز ويا هالدعاوي 
علي: شسوي من اللي اشوفه منك .. 
------------------
في بيت بو عبدالرحمن
------------------
سارة و امها داخلين حاملين اكيااس وايد و البشكارة بعد شاله معاهم ....
وسمية: شنو بعد تم شي ما اخذناه؟؟
سارة: الله يهداج يا يمه ما تم شي بالسوق ما شريتيه...
وسمية: واابويه عليج .. ولدي الكبير هذا ... اذا ما سويت كل هالشي للغالي عيل لمنوو لولد الجيران
سارة: ههه زين زين يمه ما قلت شي .. اقول يمه ..
وسمية:شووو
سارة: ليش ما نخطب بعد لمحمد بالمرة او نحيره بنية زينة؟؟
وسمية:هذي الساعة المباركة اللي اشوف عيالي كلهم مع حريماتهم على عيني ... بس اخوج للحين يدرس وحتى لو كنا بخير ماحد بيرضى يزوج بنته لواحد ما يشتغل و يصرف عليه ابوه للحينه..
سارة:هذي اخر سنة له .. و الزواج بالهزمن احسن للشباب .. وما فيها شي اذا حيرنه له بنت زينة و من عايلة حشيم و تخليه يحس بالمسؤؤلية و يبتعد عن خرابيط الشباب ..
وسمية: ساروو .. اخوج مافي احسن عنه .. ولا عنده من هالسوالف و الخريط .. حتى سجاير ما يشرب.. انتي قولي لي حاطة عينج على وحدة تبينها لأخوج؟؟ اواخوج عاشق له بنية و يبينا نحيرها له عسب تطير من ايده؟؟
سارة: فديتها الغالية هههههههههههه 
وسمية: يعني صج؟
سارة: هب بالضبط .. بس اهو يبي يستقر عقب ما يتخرج
وسمية: عيل عقب ما يتخرج يصير خير 
سارة: يمــــــه!!
وسمية: سمعي سويرة بتقولين اللي عندج من غير لف ودوران لو شنو
سارة: انتي دوم كاشفتني ..صراحة هيه ...
وسمية: من بنته؟؟
سارة:بنت ناصر السالم
وسمية باستغراب ما تحيد عندهم بنت غير مرايم بنفس سنها: أي وحدة؟؟
سارة: مريم ما غيرها 
وسمية: شو انتي تخبلتي؟!!
سارة: لييييه يمــه ما فيها شي 
وسمية: بس البنت كان يبيها اخوه !! وهي ارفضتنا من قبل بحجة الدراسة
سارة: يمه احنا اللي كنا نبيها لأخونا مو عبدالرحمن اللي بغاها .. و مثل ما عبدالرحمن اخوي محمد هم اخوي ..و هالبنت ادخلت قلبي و تمنيتها من الخاطر لحد من خواني .. واهي قالت تبي تكمل دراستها و احنا ما استنينا عليها لأن عبدالرحمن قالو شوفو غيرها لأنه يبي يعرس و اهو هب صغيرر و الحمد لله حصل له وحدة ما تتخير عن مرايم و يمكن احسن عنها بعد .. 
وسمية: و الزبدة الحينه؟؟
سارة: نطلب مرايم و نحيرها لمحمد اخوي .. لحد ما يتخرج محمد و اتكمل دراستها اهي و بعدها لكل حادث حديث .. ها شقلتي؟؟
وسمية: انه هب مقتنعه .. و بعدين ليش تفتحين اخوج على هالسوالف خليه يهتم بدراسته... اهو قال لج ابي اعرس خطبو ليي يالملقوفة؟؟؟
سارة:يعني هب بالضبط ... بس 
وسمية: شنو اللي بس؟؟ سويرة .. ام الهنوف .. شنو عندج؟؟
سارة: ما شي يمة .. 
وسمية: البنت ما فيها شي و شيخة البنات .. لكنهم رفضونا مرة .. وما انريد نرفض مرة ثانية .. وهالرمسة مابي اسمعها مرة ثانية 
سارة: بس يمه؟؟؟
وسمية: انا سايرة عنج .. و البنات كثير .. ووقت اللي اخوج يطلب ندور له احلى و احسن بنت في العين و الامارات كلها ...
***********************
في بيت السالم
في غرفة مبارك
الساعة 5 عصراً
***********************
باب غرفة مبارك يدق و تدخل مرايم عليه 
مبارك كان جالس عالكمبيوتر و فاتح موقع للدردشة و اول ما شافها ابتسم لها ..
مريم: شحالك خووية
مبارك: بخير يعلج الخير .. جلسي ثواني على اسكر اللي عندي 
مريم: اممممممم 
مبارك: علامج؟
مريم: ماشي .. بس خبري بك ما تحب تدخل مواقع الدردشة و تقول انها مضيعه وقت 
مبارك: هههههه و انه الحينه كنت ابي اتسلى و اضيع وقت 
مريم:ليش عيل ما ترضى اني ادخل دردشة مع ان ما فيها شي حتى ما يعرفوني و لا يعرفون اسمي الصجي..
مبارك: انتي غير .. انتي بنت وانا ريال .. و النت فيه ذيابة بصورة بشر اترصد للبنات..
مريم:ههههه اوكي خلنا منهم الحين .. شحالك بعد؟
مبارك: ههههههههه بخير يعلج الخير الغلا .. قولي لي شعندج؟ 
مريم: افا يعني لازم يكون عندي شي عشان اسأل عنك 
مبارك: مو جي السالفة .. بس باين في كلام بعيونج
مريم: بالصراحة هيه .. ابي اسألك ان لما كنت في المستشفى كنت تسمع لكلام كل اللي زاروك و تكلمو معاك وقتها ؟؟ مبارك: مادري .. بس اتذكر اشياء خفيفة 
مريم:حسيت على منو من اللي زاروك 
مبارك: حبيبتي مرايم .. من الآخر و بصراحة انا فاهم عليج .. 
مريم: شوو فاهم؟
مبارك: انتي قلتي للجازية بنت خالتي عن هالسالفة؟؟
مريم مستغربة: خيبة .. شدراك؟؟ يعني انت سمعتها؟
مبارك: هيه ..- و سكت –
مريم: شنو قالت لك ...
مبارك: سمعي مرايم .. عشان لا يكون فيه احراج و ما تتغيرعلاقتي فيها كأخت عزيزة و غلاتها من غلاتج الاحسن انج ما تقولين لها اني سمعتها .. 
مريم: لييييييييش؟
مبارك: اتذكر انها قالت يومها ان يوم اللي الله بيقومني بالسلامة بيكون انتهى حبها من قلبي لأنها بتكون حلال لغيري و بكون انا حبيب لغيرها .. يا ترى شنو معنى هالكلام؟؟
مرايم: اهي لأن خاطبها اخو صديقتها و يبها من الخاطر لكنها رافضته عشان حبها لك .. و اهي اكتشفت انك تحب شمس وكل هذا صار لك عشانك تحبها و تتمنى لك تعيش بسعادة مع شمس مادام انك تحبها ...
مبارك: هالانسانة يوم عن يوم تكبر في نظري .. 
مريم: الجازي تستاهل كل الخير 
مبارك: وعشان جي انا ما ابي اجرحها .. انا عمري ما نظرت لها غير نظرة الاخوة .. وما ابي اعذبها معاي لأني ما استاهل حبها هذا .. انه انجرحت من قبل وما ابي احد يذوق طعم الجرح اللي انجرحته .. الأحسن لها انها تاخذ اللي يحبها لأنه اكيد بيقدر يسعدها .. لكن انا انسان محطم يعيد يبني نفسه من يد و يديد وهي عمرها ما بتنسى اني بيوم كنت احب غيرها ..
مريم: والحين شقول لها 
مبارك: قولي لها اني ما سمعت رمستها معاي .. و انج قلتي لي انها انخطبت و اني فرحت لها واايد من الخاطر و اني اعتبرها شراتج و الله يتمم عليها بالخير

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء السابع و العشرون ° ؛ ¤
***********
ليلة عرس عبدالرحمن و سمـــاح
***********
صار عرس عبدالرحمن في افخم قصر اعراس بالامارات و حظره كل الاهل و الاصدقاء و الاحبة << و طبعا عائلة السالم كلهم مدعووين 
------------------------------------------
شيخة كانت كاشخة و صج كانت روعـــة.. فستانها بنفسجي فاتح و فيه شك خفيف على الخصر وفي ذيل الفستان .. كان كمومه طويلة وشفافه .. و المكياج بنفسجي مع الون الزهر...
وميثا ربيعه العروس و اخت زوج سارة هم كانت كاشخة .. فستانها بعد بنفسجي و لكن لونه اغمج من شيخة .. و بالصراحة كانت احلى من شيخة!!...
و طلع ان شيخة و ميثا بعد ربع و يعرفون بعض ...
مرايم و شمسه كانوا جالسين يم بعض و يسولفون و يعلقون على التسريحات و موديلات الفساتين >> منها يعلقون ومنها ياخذون لهم فكرة عن الموديلات اليديدة عشان افكارلفساتينهم حق خطبة شمس..
شمس: تخيلي كان المفروض هالعرس يكون عرسج !!
مريم: وي شفيج سكتي لاحد يسمعج 
شمس: هههههه صج الريم انا للحين مو داخل عقلي ليش رفضتيه!؟؟ 
مريم: والله عاد انتي كيفج!!
شمس: كاهي شوووخ شوفيها مرايم .. عنلاتهاا طالعه قمر
مريم: هههه هيه والله كاشخة
شيخة كانت مع ميثا و لما شافتها ياو يسلمون عليهم و جلسوا معاهم عالطاولة...
شيخة: بذمتج شرايج فيني مو اطيح الطير من السما؟؟
شمس: عنلاااتج .. مشكلتج عزيزتي انج ماخذة في نفسج مقلب
شيخة: مرايم بذمتج مو حلوة؟؟
مريم: إلا قمر .. توها شموسة كانت تقول طالعه تخبلين انتي و ميثـــا
ميثا: من ذوقج حبيتيي..
شيخة:هههاااي تسلمين الريم... عنتلاتج شماسو لكن معليه اوريج اذا ما شيشت اخوي عليج ..
شمس بخجل: اصلا تلعبين بورقة خسرانة ههههه
ميثا: وشوو؟؟ شو مستوي من ورانا
شيخة: هذا اخوي نادر انعمى على قلبه و بياخذ شماسوو
ميثا: مبروك مبرووك و متى الملكة؟؟
شمس: الله يبارك في حياتج و عقبالج .. للحين ما حددنا متى ..
ميثا عالبركة ان شاءا لله
شمس: شووخ اشوفج الا مسوية كم طويل وحاشمة نفسج شوي ليه شالسالفة ؟؟
شيخة: ههههوانتي شكو مسويتني جليلة حيا .. ماعليج انه كله خاشته لخطبة الغالي ..
مريم: الله يقطع بليسكم ههههه 
شيخة: ميثاا كاهي سارة شكلها تدور عليج ..
ميثا: هيه بنتها مغربلتها و اكيد تبيني اخذها من عندها 
شيخة: هههه حاسبي على المكياج لا تلخبط لج ويهج 
ميثا: عاد حلوة حتى لو المكياج ملخبط اييين 
شيخة: طاع هذي المينن قومي بس واللي يخليج 
ميثا: ما يحتاج كاهي يات ....
ســارة: سلاام عليكم 
الكل: و عليكم السلاام
مرايم كانت مستحية وايد...
سارة: شحالج الريم عساج بخير
مريم: بخير الحمد لله انتي شحالج .. مبروك
سارة: الله يبارك في حياتج .. – وقالت بابتسامةماكرة بمغزى غريب – الفال لج ان شاء الله قريب وما تطلعين من عايلتنا ....
كانوا يناظرون سارة و مرايم يبون يفهمون شي لكن ما عرفوا .. حتى مرايم كانت مستغربة و تسأل نفسها هي تدري بشي؟؟ بشنو تدري؟؟ منو قال لها؟؟؟ ليش هو في شي تدري به؟؟
سارة: مبروك شموسة سمعنا عنج اخبار طيبة 
شمس: تسلمين الله يبارك في حياتج..
وكملو سوالفهم و ما قامت سارة من طاولتهم إلا وهي ماخذه ارقامهم كلهم و اخذوا ارقام تلفونات بعض << و كل هذا عشان سارة كانت تبي اتعرف اكثر على مرايم و تاخذ رقم تلفونها

----------


## لحن الخلود

زفوا الرياييل عبدالرحمن و خصلوو و الحينه لازم يروح لحرمته في الصالة ... 
دخل عبدالرحمن و معاه ابوه و ابو العروس و اخوانها الاثنين طلال و هزاع...
نزلت العروس> سماح< من على دري طويل مع نغمات الموسيقى الهادئة و تتبختر بكل رقة و اناقة و جمال وهي تنظر للارض و خداها المحمران كأنها الورد في رونقه و تورده و على شفتها ابتسامة هادءة التي كانت واضحة من خلال طرحتها الشفافة الطويلة التي زادت جمال وجهها الاسمر نوراً ....
وعندما وصلت الى جنب عبدالرحمن ..باركوا لها اخوانها ... ابوها بارك لها و قبلته على راسه ... تقدم ابو عبدالرحمن وبارك لها و قبلته على راسه .. و امسك ابوها بيدها و ووضعها بيد عبدالرحمن ... و كملو الطريق الى المسرح على صوت التهاليل و الزغاريد مع اغنية هب السعد <<يمكن قديمة بس هذا طلب العروس لانها تحب هالاغنية ....
وصل العرييسان الى المسرح و امسك عبدالرحمن بطرحه عروسته سماح و رفع الطرحة عن ويهها و قبلها على جبينها و زادت حمرة خدودها من الخجل مما زاد جمالها براءة و جمال و كانت كالملائكة في فستان الزفاف ...
عبدالرحمن: مبروك حبيبتي 
سماح: مبروك...
+++++++++++++++++++++++
بدأ الدوام للفصل الدراسي الثاني للمدارس و الجامعات و عادت الطلبة لتوصل حياتها الدراسية من جديد ...
نتايج الكل كانت ممتازة بشكل عام .. 
مرايم نسبتها 3.14 ومع انها كويسة بالنسبة لسنة اولى و اول كورس ولكنها ما عجبتها << طبعا دافورة و تطمح لأعلى الدرجات دائما .. و عشان كذا قررت تركز اكثر عشان ترفع معدلها في هذا الكورس ..
فطيم أمتياز .. و كمان للسنة الثانية على التوالي رباب تقديرها امتياز .<< اظاهر ان معاير فطيم لها حفزها على الدراسة اكثر!! 
أحمد تقديره كمان امتياز و لكن نسبته قلّت عن الاول 
وبالنسبة للبقية كمان شهاداتهم كلها كويسة << ماشاء الله العيلة كلها تحب الدراسة 
*************************
اول يوم دوام دراسي بجامعة البنات
*************************
الكل انشغل بالجدول و يشوف اساتذته و السكشن اللي هم فيه ومين معاهم من صحابهم السابقين و زميلاتهم الجدد..
مرايم تقريبا نفس اللي كانو معاها الكورس الاول كانو معاها الكورس الثاني و توطدت علاقتها معاهم اكثر...
الجازي صارت معاها موزة في كل المواد وهذا اللي ونسها .. لأنها ما كانت تبي شمس تصير معاها بسكشن واحد .. مو عشانها صارت ما تحبها لكنها من تشوفها تتذكر جرح حبها .. وكانت هم ما تبي سمر معاها منعاً للاحراج... و الحمد لله ان صارت معاها من الشلة موزة 
*************************
اول يوم دوام دراسي بجامعة الشباب
*************************
مبارك و علي هب مع بعض في أي مقرر وهذا ميننهم >> لكنهم مستحيل يسكتون عن هالشي و جارية المحاولات ان يبدلون السكاشن عشان يصيرون مع بعض
محمد و اسامة آخر سنة لهم ونفس المقررات ياخذوونها ومع نفس الاساتذه >> و آخر وناسة كل اساتذهم حلوين و very Good
مصطفى يدرس مسائي وما يلتقي مع الشباب في الجامعة إلا ايام الامتحانات لأنها تكون مشتركة بين الفترة الصباحية و المسائية في المقررات المشتركة
هذيلا اللي يهمونا << الباقي الله يوفقهم
--------------------------------------------------------------
فطيم و رباب رجعتهم من المدرسة مع الدريول..
--------------------------------------------------------------
نزلت فطيم و رباب من السيارة و الدريول بعد نزل وقفل السيارة و راح بسرعة للبيت لأن الجدة حصة كانت متصلة فيه و تبيه ايي بسرعة ..
توها فطيم بتمشي إلا عبايتها طلعت مصكوك عليها باب السيارة!!!
فطيم: خيبة انصك الباب على عباتي و الدريول الغبي راح 
رباب: ههههههه 
فطيم: ليش تضحكين يالدبة .. روحي ناديه خليه ايي يفتح الباب و يفجني 
رباب:الدبة انتي ام ويه البيديانه
فطيم: عنلاااتج انه يام ويه الصينيه
رباب: هيه انتي لكن معليه خلج معلقة هني شوفي منو يفجج حتى الدريول هب قايلة له لحد ساعة الغدا بخبرهم يفجونج 
فطيم: اهون عليج انا اختج العودة
رباب: لا اتمسكنين ما بتكسرين خاطري
فطيم اطالعها بتكبر: روحي فارجي بويهج عاد ما ابي اكسر خاطرج إلا انتي عشتو 
رباب:معليه خلي غرورج ينفعج حبيبتي باااااي
وراحت عنها من صجها و اتركتها...!
فطيم: خيبة .. لمتى بتم واقفة هني عند الباب ...
حاولت تسحب عباتها لكنها ما تروم تخاف تنشق وهي توها يديدة!! ... بعد ما يصير افصخ العباة وادخل البيت بس بثياب المدرسة!! إلا اذا ابي رقبتي تطير هذا شي ثاني !! .... 
شوي إلا تشوف سيارة يايه من بعيد .. كلها عليها رايبون وما يبين مننو اللي ياي .. على العموم اهي دارت وييها عن لا اتفشل و يطلع حد يعرفونه ... لكن السيارة وقفت عند بيتهم!! لا لا عند بيت جيرانهم بيت بو خليفة!! نزل منه شاب متسفر و لابس نظارة شمسيه وريحه عطرة فاحت من اول ما انفتح باب السيارة.. تقولون راش عليه غرشة العطر كلها بالسيارة!!!
التفت لها الشاب و تقرب منها ... اهي مرتبكة مب عارفة شتسوي << اتوقع عرفتو منهو؟
مصطفى: خير الشيخة علامج واقفة هني في شي؟؟
كان لابس النظارة الشمسية عشان كذا ما عرفت شنو ردة فعله و ملامحه و هي اصلا ما رفعت راسها تكلمه و اهي تطالع الارض..
فطيم: ليش الشيخ ممنوع الواحد يوقف عند بيته؟؟
مصطفى: مو ممنوع .. بس هب من عادة بنات السالم يوقفون بالسكيك حتى لو كانو عند بيتهم
تفاجأت فطيم من رده و طريقة كلامه .. و رفعت راسها تطالعه و شافت على فمه ابتسامه و انحرجت و انقلب لوون وييها احمر >> تقولون طماط = بندورة .. 
و لكنها ردت عليه و بكل ثقة بالرغم من الحرج اللي هي فيه ... 
فطيم: الدريول قفل السيارة و راح و انصك الباب على عباتي وماروم اتحرك إلا اذا يا و فتح الباب ..
وقام يطالع و شاف عباتها عالقة.. ولاحظ انها لابسة مريلة ثانوية .. اشوه كان يحسبها للحين في الاعدادي!! .. من داخله كان يضحك بس ما حب يحرجها اكثر ما اهي محرجة ...
مصطفى: و الدريول وينه هالحين؟؟
فطيم: داخل البيت عنلاته 
هالمرة ما قدر يكتم ضحكته: هههههههههههه 
فطيم: الشيخ انه هب مطنزة ولو سمحت توكل و روح 
طالعها بنص عين ... و راح دق جرس بيتهم و قال لها ... 
مصطفى: انا رايح .. الحين اللي بيطلع لج خليه يقول للدريول يفجج و مرة ثانية حاسبي مو كل مرة انا موجود ... 
فطيم استغربت !! انحرجت!! انقهرت من رمسته!! ما تدري بس كان ودها تزنطه!!
مصطفى: تقدرين تقولين لهم ان شفتي ياهل بالطريق و قلتي له يدق الباب على بيتكم لأن ادري ما بتعرفين تقولين لهم ان انه اللي دقيته .. مع السلامة
واهو ماشي بيدخل البيت: مشكور اخوي ما قصرت 
مصطفى: حاظرين لج الشيخة .. بس بلاها كلمه اخوي 
ما استوعبت شنو قال ولا كان في وقت تتمعن في رده لأن الباب انفتح و كانت بشكارتهم ....
مينا: فتيما انتي هزا دقي جرس؟
فظيم: ها؟ .. هي يالبقرة تشوفين حد غيري قدامج .. سيري قولي للدريول ايي و اييب معاه مفتاح السيارة بسرعة ...
مينا: ليش وين بتروهين؟؟
فطيم: مينوو سيري بسرعة احترقت من الشمس

----------


## لحن الخلود

*************
على الغدى في بيت السالم
*************************
كلهم متجمعين إلا رباب نازلة من غرفتها...
رباب: خيبة متى ييتي؟؟
ناصر(بومبارك): ليش انتو مو راديين مع بعض من المدرسة؟
فطيم: هيه يبه بس عباتي انصك عليها باب السيارة و خلتني بروحي في الشارع عز الظهر في هالحر ولا قالت للدريول ايي افجني ...
ناصر: ربـــــــاب شو هالرمسة اللي اسمعها ليه سويتي جي؟؟ 
رباب: يبه هي تسبني و تبيني افجها قلت اخليها اشوية اتأدب عسب تكلمني عدل مرة ثانية
ناصر: بسج شو هالرمسة اتأدب ما اتأدب؟؟؟ اشوف السانج طال وايد 
رباب: آسفة ابويه 
ناصر: ومنو بعدين فجج؟؟
رباب اتابع باهتمام تبي تعرف
فطيم بغت تغص بالاكل: كان في ياهل مار بالشارع خليته يطق الجرس و طلعت لي مينا خليتها تقول للدريول يفجني...
أحمد: ولد منو الياهل؟؟
فطيم: شدراني انه.. يعني اعرف كل يهال الفريج؟؟
الجدة حصة: ايام اول كلنا نعرف بعض من الصغير للكبير .. لكن عيال هالزمن الجار ما يدري عن جاره اللي بيته لاصق بييته ...
فطيم غصت !! واحمد يبي يدحها و يعطيها مويه و لكنه كسر ظهرها >> متعمد عسب يمزح 
فطيم: آآآآي يمه انكسر ظهري 
أحمد: هذا جزاتي يعني 
ناصر: يوز عن اختك شو هالمزح الثقيل هذا
أحمد: حاظر يبه امرك ولا امر الحكومة
*******************
في بيت بو عبدالرحمن
*******************
سارة ام الهنوف كانت جالسة و تلاعب بنتها و معاها مرت اخوها سمــــاح .. 
سارة: ها سموحة مافي شي ما شيات ياي في الطريج 
سماح و احمرت من الخجل: للحين ما بين شي 
سارة: يالله نبيكم تترسون لنا البيت عيال عشان تلعب معاهم الهنوف هههههه
سماح: ههههههههه اللي الله كاتبه بيصير 
سارة: والنعم بالله .. إلا بو ضاحي اليوم اجازة وما بين 
سماح: رفيجه داق عليه سيارته وقفت عليه بالشارع.. و من راح له للحين ما رد 
ودخل عبدالرحمن و ثوبه الابيض منقلب اسود ..
سارة: خيبة شو هذا !!
عبدالرحمن: مرحباا الساع 
سارة و سماح: مراحب مليون 
عبدالرحمن: سماح قومي خلي عنج هذي ام الهذرة ابي اغير ملابسي و اتسبح
سارة: وهي وش بتسوي لك خلها جالسة معاي ماحد في البيت
عبدالرحمن: هي انتي انا للحين معرس يديد يعني مرتي اذا ما يلست معاي تيلس مع منو؟؟ معاج انتي.. سيري لعبي مع بنتج ابرك لج..
سارة: يعني انه تفتكر راح ارد عليك .. رح بس رح خيستنا .. وخذ معاك حرمتك بعد كله حاكرها معاك ما تخليها اتنفس ..
عبدالرحمن: وانتي شعليج .. هي شكت لج .. و يكلم حرمته ... سماحي انتي شتكيتي علي عندها ... 
سماح: انة!! احد يعوف يبقى بقربك طول الدهر...
عبدالرحمن: يا ويل حالي انا ... عن اذنج ام الهنوف 
واخذ حرمته معاه و راح
سارة: خيبة تخبل الريال .. شو ماحد اعرس بهالدنيا غيره؟!! الله يهنيه الخبل ...
وبدخلة محمد البيت عليهم و شاف عبدالرحمن هو راكب الدري 
محمد: مرحباا السااع بو ضاحي 
عبدالرحمن وهو ماشي: هلا لها مرااحب مليووون
محمد:ههههههههه حشى شفيه جي ...
سارة: مدري ساير لربيعه سيارته مختربة و اظاهر كان بيصلحها معاه و صارت جي حالته حاله ..
محمد: هيــه .. 
محمد يلاعب الهنوف .. إلا جوال سارة يدق و اصلها مســـج ....
محمد: الله لنا ما عندنا غير هالاخت وما تدز لنا شي الا بالمناسبات اذا ما نست بعد 
سارة على وجهها ابتسامة غريبة و اطالع محمد بطرف عين ... 
محمد: شو الشيخة سويرة مب عايبتج رمستي؟؟؟
سارة: لا بس المسج عيبتي حلوة وااايد مع انها بالانكليزي و خبرك اختك يادووب تمشي نفسها بالانكليزي ..
و سحب محمد الجوال من عند اخته و قرأ المسج ...
When the tears get near your eyes
Will I be the one that's by your side?
Will I be there when you call me in the middle of the night?
Will I keep the rain from falling down into your light?
I promise, I promise
I promise I will
Sender: ريـم السالـم
ترجمة المسج:
)عندما تقترب دموع عينيِك
هل أنا الذي سأكون بجانبك؟
هَلْ أنا الذي سأكون هناك حين تدعوني في منتصف الليل؟
هَلْ أنا الذي سأَمنعُ المطر مِن النزول إلى ضوئِك؟
أعدك وأعدك
أَعدُ بأنني سأكون)
المرسل: ريـم السالـم

----------


## لحن الخلود

محمد يطالع في سارة اخته مندهش هب عارف شالسالفة؟؟ الريم و السالم .. يعني هي نفسها .......؟؟؟
محمد: أم الهنوف منو هذي ال ... 
سارة: تقصد اللي دازة لي المسج؟
محمد: هيه
سارة: وانت شكو ... >> تبي تحرق اعصابه 
محمد: لا بس الاسم ,,, سويرة و راس الهنوف من هي؟
سارة: اترك راس بنتي عنك ولا تدخلها في السالفة ... 
محمد: ليش شو هي السالفة؟
سارة: ماشي سالفة .. جي في سالفة و نا مدري؟
محمد: انتي تلعبين بأعصابي تراج .. 
سارة: ليه انا وش سويت؟؟ 
محمد: اوهوو سارة .. تبين تقولين لي و إلا امشي ؟
سارة: اذا تبي تمشي براحتك ياخوي مابي اعطلك...
محمد اطالعها متنرفز و يخزها بعينه عسب اتكلم .. 
سارة: هذي مريم بنت السالم
محمد فج عيونه يطالع فيها!! ما خبره ان مرايم صاحبة سارة او بينهم علاقة او معرفة؟!!
محمد:و ليــــه تدز لج مسجات .. من متى انتو ربع؟؟
سارة: من عرس اخوي عبدالرحمن ...
محمد: هيه شلون
سارة: شنو اللي شلون؟
محمد: سمعي الحين بتقولين لي السالفة عدل بالتفصيل ولا بتلعبين بأعصابي لو شلون؟؟؟
سارة:هههههههههههههههههههههههه ياحليلك و انت معصب .. خلص بقول لك 
محمد: ياللااا قولي 
سارة:شفتها في عرس عبدالرحمن ... كانت حاضرة العرس و جالسة جنب بنت عمها ... هذي اللي بياخذها نادر الجواد وهو من عايلة العالي اهل سماح ....
محمد: هيه سمعت انه بياخذ بنت عم مبارك .. زين وبعدين
سارة: اخت نادر وميثا اخت بو الهنوف كانوا جالسين معهم و انا رحت اسلم عليهم و جلسنا نسولف و تعرفت عليها وعلى بنت عمها ...
محمد: هيه مالي شغل ببنت عممها و بعدين؟؟ 
سارة: عنلاتك ..
قاطعها محمد: سكتي و كملي السالفة
سارة: يعني اسكت لو اكمل؟؟ 
محمد: وبعدين معااج اهون عليج تسوين بي جي؟
سارة: يوو اخويه .. خلاص خلاص بكمل ... بس تعرفت عليها و بصراحة البنت تنحب و تدخل القلب بسرعة واخذت رقمها و رقم بنت عمها عشان محد يشك بشي .. و من يومها كله ندز لبعض مسجات و نسأل عن اخبار بعض ..
محمد فرح و قام و حب اخته على خدها ....
سارة: عنلاتك .. على الاقل حبني على راسي ...
محمد: ما حب إلا الشيبة و العيوز بس على الراس .. وما يعجبج طقي راسج بالطوف ..
سارة: يعني هذا جزاتي اني ابي اتعرف عليها عشانك ..
محمد: تسلمين غناتي أم الهنوف الله يخليج لي ذخر ..
سارة: زين عطني تلفوني الحين
محمد: لا ابي اشوف المسجات اللي طرشتهم لج و اقراهم اول ..
سارة: لا والله يييب الجوال اشوف .. قول تبي تشوف رقم البنت يا جليل الحيا 
محمد: افاا وايد غلطتي عليّ .. يعني الحين انا تصدقين علي اسوي جي ..
سارة: يمكن يوزك بليس بعد ما ندري 
محمد: ساروو عنلاتج يالخام ... يعني حتى لو اخذت رقم جوالها يعني تهقين راح ادق عليها؟؟ و إلا اهي راح ترد علي ؟؟
سارة: همممم .. زين آسفه خلص مب قصدي .. بس بعد ييبه عيب تشوف المسجات؟؟
محمد: اهم فيهم شي عيب؟
سارة: لأ
محمد: خلص عيل لا تعقدينها ..
سارة: يعني انت شنو بتستفيد اذا قريتهم
محمد: شعور ما تفهمينه .. و راح اكون شاكر لج طول عمري .. 
سارة: عيني عليك ياخوي .. تراك غرقان .. بس ابي اعرف شلون تحبها جي ومن متى؟؟
محمد: الله يسبب الاسباب .. و القدر ماحد يدري به .. كل انسان خلقه الله خلق روح ثانية تشاركه و تميل له ... و انا حاس ان هالانسانة هي اللي الله كاتبها لي..
سارة: ان شاء الله تكون من نصيبك يا خوي ... و ان شاء الله بعد العيوز ما تعارض..
محمد:وليه امي تعارض؟
سارة: لأني كلمتها عن مرايم وقالت انها رفضتنا مرة و ما تبي ننرفض مرة ثانية ووقت اللي تقول تبي تخطب راح تدور لك احسن بنت في الامارات كلها!!
محمد: سارة انا اقولها لكم من الحين .. ما راح اخذ وحدة غير بنت السالم .. 
سارة: لكل حادث حديث .. و لسه بدري ما تدري بالمستقبل شو مخبي لك .. ومرايم بنت حبوبة و الوالدة بتليين اذا انت اصريت عليها لكن هب الحين عاد عقب ما اتخرج وتكون جاهز هالمسؤؤلية.. وان شاء الله ما اتطير من ايدك اذا اهي مكتوبة لك ..
محمد: ان شاء الله بتكون لي .. ولي انا مو لغيري ... 
سارة: ان شاء الله 
محمد: سارونة حاولي تكلمينها عني .. و شوفي رايها فيني .. 
سارة: معليه صبر انته شوي ... على الاقل اذا اهي وافقت بنضمن ان بتيسر الأمور .. لان هي اللي قالت ما ودها تاخذ عبدالرحمن و الشور بيدها و اهلها ما بيغصبونها .. 
محمد: سويرة ابيكم تنسون ان عبدالرحمن كان يبي يخطبها .. اصلا هو يدري اني ابيها وما عنده مانع ..
اخذ جوال اخته سارة و طار به فوق لغرفته ...
كان متمدد عالسرير و يقرأ مسجاتها مرة و اثنين و ثلاث لحد ما حفظهم ... و دز كل مسج مطرشته مرايم لسارة لتلفونه و حطهم في حافظة خاصة و سماها ... -أم جــاسم- ...!!!!
++++++++++++++
في قهوة الشباب
++++++++++++++ 
محمد: ههههههه والله و لك وحشة 
مبارك: تسلم والله ,, إلا القهوة خالية اليوم ماكو احد من الشباب
علي: اسكت بس لا تلاقي مروان طاب علينا ..
إلا يسمعون صوت ويل و سيارة موقفة عند القهور .. و كان اسامة وياي لهم يركض بسرعة ... و الكل اعتدل في جلسته .. 
محمد: هلا اسامة خير شفيك 
اسامة: هذا صاحبنا شاهين ... حاشه حادث جايد و حالته خطيرة مرّة ..
علي: يا ساتر .. شلون صار .. سرعة؟؟
اسامه: شكله جذي .. مع ان شاهين ما يحب السرعة ... انا كنت مودي الوالدة المستشفى و رجعتي إلا زحمه سير عسب يقولون في حادث جايد و كذا سيارة راحت فيها .. والي متسبب بالحادث انقلبت سيارته و حالته خطيرة ... انت لو شفت سيارته تقول مستحيل اللي داخلها للحين عايش .. ابوه و اخوه كانو هناك وااقفيين و حالتهم حالة ... 
مبارك: لازم نروح نطمأن عليه .. الريال شهم و يستاهل 
محمد: الله ينجيه ان شاء الله

----------


## لحن الخلود

============
مستشفى توام
============
وصل الشباب مع خروج الدكتور= سعد = و معاونه من غرفة العمليات...
الدكتور: احنا حاولنا و لكن في النهاية اللي مكتوب عليه هو اللي كان...
ابوشاهين: دكتور يعني شنو؟؟
الدكتور سعد: العمر لكم ... ان لله و انا له راجعون
ابوشاهين طاح على الارض و حاولو الشباب يشيلونه ...
مبارك يكلم عمه ... 
مبارك: شلون جي ياعمي 
سعد: حالته كانت وايد خطيرة ...الجمجمة تكسرت يا مبارك .. مافي جزء من جسمه سلم ... احيانا يكون الموت رحمه ... اطلبوا له الرحمة
ابوشاهين: حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل .. إنا لله و انا اليه راجعون ... 
سمعوا صرخة اخوه ...والله لانتقم منه النذل ...!!
=============================
في مجلس عزا بيت المرحوم شــاهين
=============================
كانو الشباب كلهم هناك يعزون ابوه و اخوه الوحيد .. 
شاهين له ربع وايد .. وكان مرّة طيب و الكل يحبه .. طباعه هادئة و شهم وقت الشدايد تلقاه .. وموته المفاجأ و بهذي الصور هز كل من يعرفه..
شاهين الله يرحمه ولد ابوه الكبير... عنده 5 خوات و اخو واحد =خالد= .. اخوه خالد سموه بهالاسم لان ابوشاهين كل ماياه ولد توفى و خلفته كله بنات من عقب ولده شاهين ... والحين الله اخذ امانته و راح الشاهين ..!!
شاهين كان يدرس و يشتغل عشان يساعد ابوه .. لان ابوه تقاعد بكير بسبب اصابه عمل .. وكان لازم يشتغل و يساعد ابوه لان معاش التقاعد ما يكفي ... 
سلموا الشباب على بوشاهين اللي من توفى ولده انشل مكانه .. لكن الشلل نفسي و ان شاء الله بعد ما يصحى من صدمة موت ولده ومع العلاج الطبيعي بيقدر يمشي مثل اول ..
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
بعد مرور اسبوع على حادث وفاة المرحوم شاهين
ليلة الجمعة في القهوة
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
مبارك: والله احس القهوة كيئبة ياخوك ... 
اسامة: هيه والله .. حتى خان اللي يشتغل في المغسلة اللي جنب القهوة متأثر..
محمد: هيه لان شاهين كان كله يغسل عنده حتى لو سيارته نظيفة .. كله يسولف معاه بالهندي ... و كله يقول الهنود بشر مثلنا و الله يساعدهم على الغربة اللي اهم فيها عشان كذا لازم نعاملهم كويس دام انهم كويسين معانا ..
اسامة: هيه الله يرحمه برحمته كان طيب مع الكل .. انا مستغرب شلون كان مسرع لهالدرجة اكيد كان فيه شي مو طبيعي ....
مبارك: انا سمعت اخوه لما كنا بالمستشفى يقول و يحلف ان والله لينتقم منه هالنذل!!! مدري منو يقصد ..
علي: قولك يعني في احد تسبب بموته؟؟
اسامه: حادث سرعة هذا .. قصدك يعني احد مسوي معاه ريس؟
علي: أي ريس الله يهداك .. انت تدري ان شاهين ما يحب هالسوالف ولو صارت ما بتكون في هالشارع!
مبارك: اجل وش قصدك؟
علي: يعني يمكن في احد كان سبب ان شاهين ما يكون في وعيه .. او مدري السالفة هب طبيعيه ..
محمد: هذا يومه يا جماعه ...
مبارك: ابوه انشل يا جماعه بسبب وفاته .. وكان يدعي و يقول حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل!!
علي: السالفة فيها سر .. الله يصبر اهله بس ..
اسامة: و النعم بالله .. ان لله و انا اليه راجعون ..
علي: إلا مروان من زمان ما شفناه ولا سمعنا عنه خبر ..
محمد: أي ذاك اليوم شفت مبارك ولد عمه بالجامعة و لما سألته عنه اعتفست ملامح ويهه و قال بنبرة حادة انه تلاقيه في الجامع ( المسجد) يستغفر ربه من ذنوبه ... و قال كلمة _ يا كثر ذنوبه اللي لو كفر عنها طول عمره ماعتقد الله يتقبلها منه _ وحسيته ايتكلم بمرارة ...
علي: مروان؟؟!! في المسيد؟؟ يمكن صارله سنين ما صلى ركعتين لربه؟؟...
مبارك:يمكن الله تاب عليه وحس بحجم ذنوبه و الله هداه لطريق التوبة ..
اسامه: استغفر الله بس ما ظن .. جي من نفسه بيهتدي؟؟
محمد: لا تحط بذمتك إن الله يهدي من يشاء بغير حساب ..
اسامة: ونعم بالله ...
مبارك: مبارك ربيع شاهين ومعاه بالجامعه مو؟
محمد: هيه بس غريبة ما شفناه بالعزا .. 
اسامه: اهم موب ربع بس زميله و نفس التخصص ..
مبارك: أي بس ولو ماكو احد يعرف شاهين الله يرحمه ما راح يعزي اهله فيه ..
محمد: انا عرفت اهو في أي مسيد يروح .. و ان شاء الله بروح اتأكد
علي: وش لك فيه ...
اسامة: ماصدق الا اذا شفته بعيني ..
محمد: انت وايد حاط عليه .. 
اسامة: انت تعرفه و تعرف سوالفه وما يحتاي اقول لك .. بذمتك فعايله تخلي احد يحبه .. حتى لوكان دمه خفيف و شكله وسيم لكن الاخلاق عدم ..
علي: صلوا عالنبي يا جماعه .. الله يهديه و يهدينا .. ماكو احد مايبي الهداية ..
=================================
يوم الجمعة في المسجد الذي يرتاده مـروان
=================================
محمد وصل متأخر و وشيخ الجامع انتهى من صلاة الجمعه ومن الخطبة ايضاً ... لانه كان مايدلي الطريج واول مرة يروح هذا الجامع ... 
صلى فراداو بعد ما انتى من الصلاة لمح بعض من الشباب و الشيوخ يقرأون القرآن .. وفي زاوية بعيده هناك جالس شاب بلحيته الكبيرة متسند على الجدار .. ماسك كتاب الله .. و ذهنه شارد ينظر الى السقف.. 
هذا ليس الشاب مروان اللعوب .. صاحب البسمة التي لا تفارق وجهه .. الوسيم معذب قلوب العذارى .. راعي النكتة اللي متى تواجد ما يتوقف الواحد عن الضحك ..
هذا الشاب اهو مروان .. ولكن ملامحه غير .. هذا شاب ينور وجهه بالايمان .. ملامحه حزينة تدل على التقوى و الورع الممزوج بالحزن او الندم .. كانت ملامحه كأنه يخاطب ربه و يناجيه .. 
تقرب منه محمد و سلم عليه وجلس جنبه... كلمه ولكنه لم يرد .. لانه ما سمع .. مروان كان في عالم غير هالعالم ..!
الحين التفت مروان لمحمد .. وحس بوجوده .. وكانه تفاجأ و استغرب ...
مروان بصوت مبحوح: من متى انت هني؟
محمد: توني الحين سلمت عليك ومارديت علي ..
مروان: وعليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
محمد ابتسم من رده لتحية الاسلام وحس فعلا ان حتى اسلوب كلامه متغير .. كأنه تبدل وماهو هو!!
مروان: اكيد مستغرب اني هني في بيت من بيوت الله ...
محمد سكت ...
مروان: ادري ان اذنبت .. وطول حياتي وانا ازيد بذنوبي ... ولكن والله ما كان قصدي اتسبب في موته..
محمد وكأن شي نزل عليه مثل الصاعقة ..
محمد: منو اللي تسببت في موته؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

بيستوي شي تطور بين محمد و مرايم؟؟
شنو يقصد مصطفى بكلامه لفطيم؟؟
مروان هل له علاقة بموت شاهين؟؟

¤؛ ° الجزء الثامن و العشرون ° ؛ ¤
الدموع تملأ عيون مروان .... يبكي بحرقة و ندم..!!
مروان: انت تهدأني يا محمد لأانك ما تدري انا شسويت و الى أي حد بلغت فيني النذالة .. لدرجة اني تسببت في موت انسان بطريقة بشعه...
محمد: انت تقصد شاهين بكلامك؟؟؟؟
مروان: هيه ... شــاهين ... انا اللي حرقت قلب اهله عليه .. انا ..
و خنقته العبرة و كانت الدموع حاجز بينه و بين تكمله رمسته ... 
محمد اعتدل في جلسته و ينظر لمروان و موب عارف شيقول و شيسوي ... مروان السبب في موت هالطيب الله يرحمه؟ .. طيب شلون؟
محمد: شلون يا مروان؟انا هب فاهم لرمستك!!
مروان: انت تدري ياخوي اني لعبت في هالدنيا ولا عرفت صلاة و لا ركعت لربي من سنين ...واني لعبت على بنات خلق الله و لا في بنية حطيتها في بالي الا و خليتها تركع تحت ريولي ... استفغر الله .. 
محمد يسمع كلام مروان و هو ساكت لانه يعرف هالرمسة و يعرف اخلاق مروان وخابره عدل 
و يكمل مروان كلامه و هو منكسر وضميره يأنبه...
مروان: انت تفتكر اني السبب بموت شاهين لاني سويت معاه ريس او شي مثل هذا ... لكن مو هذا السبب 
محمد: اجل وشو السبب؟
مروان: شاهين الله يرحمه – و نزلت دمعه من عينه—عنده اخت غاوية يابت راسي ... لمحتها اكثر من مرة واهي رادة من الكلية وهي تروح وتيي بباصات الكلية ... كنت اراقبها يوميا و اهي رايحة واهي جاية و لكنها عمرها ما عطتني ويه ولا حتى بادلتني بابتسامة او شلّت الرقم من الارض لما ارقمها ... و انا بحياتي ما عاندتني بنت و ما ضويتها و يبت راسها ... لكن هالبنت عن كل البنات ... 
محمد هالبنت ضوتني من الخاطر ...عنادها كنت احسبه غرور منها ... صدها كان حافز لتقربي منها اكثر .. يوم عن يوم تزيد رغبتي فيها... حتى ان و لاول مرة بحياتي افكر ببنت بطريقة و نوع ثاني ... كنت ابيها لي .. بغيتها كزوجة و ربي يشهد علي... لكن هالبنت ما عطتني فرصة حتى اني اكلمها .. كانت تصدنيه و نظراتها تحتقرنيه ... و بهاليوم .... 
سكت مروان و بلع ريقه و رفع راسه يطالع في السقف و تنهد تنهيده كبيره طالعه من القلب ....
بهاليوم يا محمد انا هديت كيان بيت و عايلة بكبرها و خليتها عايشة بكربة وهم عمره ما بتنسى انه شسويت ولا راح تغفرلي هالخطيئة ...
محمد: شو صار بهذاك اليوم شو سويت يا مروان؟
استرجع مروان شريط تلك الليلة الذي كل ما مر على باله حس بمرارة الحادث ... 
مروان: كنت انطرها عند البيت .. كالعادة يوم الاربعاء لازم تروح بيت يدها .. والبيت هب بعيد و تروح له مشي ... اهي تروح متأخرة من بعد اهلها لانها تكون رادة من الكلية و ترجع متأخر ... شفتها لروحها ناديتها ما ردت علي ... مشيت وراه و قامت تسارع خطواتها ... لحقتها و مسكتها من كتفها بكل قوتي عشان توقف .. ولكنها كانت تدفعني بيدها و بكل قوتها لكن انه ما رحمتها مع اني كنت احس اني يدي و قبضتي بتكسر عضامها .. اكلمها حتى ما تطالع في ويهي و اهي اتراجني اني اتركها تروح لحال سبيلها .. و اخيرا صارت عيونها بعيني و عيونها مليانة دموع .. عينها كانت حلوة .. قطعت قلبي وانا اشوف دموعها و انا اليي عمري بحياتي ما رحمت توسل بنت ولا خفت على عرض احد منهم لكني ساعتها تمنيت الارض تبلعني ولا اني اكون سبب في دمعه من عيونها ... تأسفت لها لكن قبل ما اكمل كلمتي اخوها شاهين كان نزل من زمان من سيارته و سحب اخته من يدي و ما اوتعيت الا على كف من شاهين و لكمات من عنده .. انا ما سويت له شي .. لاول مرة الساني يخونيه و ايدي ما تطاوعني ... تركته و رحت لسيارتي و هو ركب سيارته وراي ... 
انا ما الومه والله يلوم اللي يلومه و قسم بالله لو كانت اختي مكانها ما كنت راح ارضى عليها ولا يشفي غليلي الا دم اللي يسوي فيها اللي سويته انا ... 
وصلنا على الشارع العام و انت تدري ان الشارع جديد و يرصفونه و انا كنت ابي ابتعد عنه .. مو خوف منه لكن خوف من اللي ممكن اسويه فيه و اندم بعدين ... ولكن سرعته كانت جنونية لدرجة انه تجاوزني واهو مايدري ... 
اطلعت عليه شاحنة كان يبي يبتعد عنها لكنه ماقدر يسيطر على سيارته وانقلبت فيه و كذا سيارة تضاربوا مع بعض .. انا كنت اراقب .. سيارته كانت تنقلب قلبة ورا الثانية .. اشوف زجاج السيارة مهشم لحد ما توقفت السيارة .. ما توقفت لوحدها .. لكن شجرة كانت العارض و نهاية نهايته ...
شفت شاهين و نصه داخل السيارة و نصه الثاني طالع برا و ملامح ويهه ما تنعرف من الدم اللي متسبح به ...موقف مرعب بكل معانيه..تمنيت الارض تنشق و تبلعني ... تخيلت نفسي مكانه .. لاني المفروض كنت اكون مكانه .. يا ليتني انا ولا هو .. انا اللي استاهل هب هو ... لكن الله اراد انه يعاقبني بموته .. و يعطيني فرصة اخيرة للهداية... 
محمد منصدم .. هل ممكن النذالة توصل في الانسان لهالدرجة .. بنت ما سوت له شي و لكن بس لانه حطه في باله و ماطاعت تصير على هواه حالها من حال اللي مرابعهم .. تنفقد بسمه بيت بحاله و فوق خراب سمعتهم يفقدون شخص اهو راس مالهم في هالدنيا ...
محمد: اتمنى بعد كل هذا ان مروان الواطي مات من قلبك ...
مروان: والله العلام بمافي الصدور اني تبت توبه نصوحة ... و اني ندمت على كل كاس خمرة شربته .. وعلى كل بنت رابعتها .. وعلى كل شرف و عرض هتكته .. وعلى كل زله السان و خطيئة خطأتها بحق انسان ...
و نزلت دموعه على وجهه و مسحها و استغفر ربه عسى الله ان يتوب على ذنوبه .... 
محمد: عسى دموعك تغسل ذنوبك .. 
مروان: انا صج ندمان و تبت .. لكن دم شاهين ما بيروح هدر 
محمد: شلون ؟
مروان: انا راح اقدم لهم كفني .. و اعرض عليهم ديـه لاني كنت سبب لموته حتى لو كان يومه ... لكن كان على يدي و بسببي .. 
محمد: شلون راح تقابلهم و تكلم اهله .. والله ان حالهم يصعب عالكافر ... و اخوه خالد يقولون انه كان يتهدد بأنه راح ينتقم من اللي تسبب بموت اخوه .. و حراام يروح اخوه بداهية و تكون انت السبب للمرة الثانية في فجع قلب اهله .. 
مروان: قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا ... انا علي اني احاول و اسوي اللي عليّ و الباقي بتوفيق من رب العالمين و إن كان ربي كاتب اني اموت على يد اخوه و تكون روحي ديه روحه ما بيكون عندي اعتراض على حكمة رب العالمين و انا استاهل اللي يصيبني ولازم استحمل .. 
====================================
بيت بو عبدالرحمن ....
====================================
ام عبدالرحمن: الف الصلاة و السلام عليك يا حبيب الله محمد كللووووووووووويش 
بوعبدالرحمن: مبروك يا ولدي يا بوضاحي
ام عبدالرحمن: الله يتمم فرحتك بقومتها بالسلامة و بجية ولي العهد يا ولدييه
عبدالرحمن: الله يسلمكم و يخليكم لي ... و توايه ويا ابوه و باس امه على راسها ...
ام عبدالرحمن: وينها حرمتك نبارك لها .. 
عبدالرحمن: ههههه اونها مستحيه و قالت لي اخبركم 
عبدالرحمن:هههه فديتها انا سايرة لها فوق ....
بوعبدالرحمن:مبروك يا ولدي .. هالله الله بحرمتك ... هذا اول حبل لها ولازم تدللها لحد ما تييب لنا ضاحي شمعه هالبيت واول حفيد اللي بيشيل اسمك و اسم العايلة ... 
بوعبدالرحمن: لا توصي يوبا .. و اذا على الدلال فأنت اكبر مدرسة هههههههههه وانا تربيتك ..
عبدالرحمن:هههههه عنلاتك ... 
نزلت ام عبدالرحمن و معاها سماح ... 
سماح: مرحبا الساع عمي
بوعبدالرحمن:مراحب مليون و يسدن بذمتيه .. مبروك يابنتي 
سماح: الله يبارك فيح و يخليك لنا عمــيه ... 
بو عبدالرحمن: الله يرضى عليج يا بنتي .. ديري بالج على نفسج ولا تشيل شي ثقيل نبيج تقومين لنا بالسلامة والله يسهل عليج ... 
سماح: ان شاء الله عميه .. توها عمتيه كانت توصيني ...
ام عبدالرحمن: انتي مرت ولدي الكبير الغالي .. ومعزتج من معزة سارة بنتي و ازود بعد ... روح الله يرضى عليك دنيا و آخرة يا عبدالرحمن يا ولد ام عبدالرحمن
عبدالرحمن: وين اروح يمــه هههههههههههه 
بو عبدالرحمن: اشوف ويهك ولديــه ... يوز ابويه عن امك و سير مع حرمتك لا تشوف شي ما يسرك الحينه ... 
عبدالرحمن:احم احم .. زين شقايل الحينه انا الا امزح ... ههههههه 
بو عبدالرحمن:زين زين ... خبرتو سارة اختك...
ام عبدالرحمن: الحينه اتصل فيها ..
عبدالرحمن: انا بتصل اخبرها وكاله رويتر العيناوية .... 
ام عبدالرحمن: ههههههه هيه زين تسوي راح تنشر الخبر في العايلة و تفكنا .. عسب بعدين يطلع لنا حد يقول ما درينا بها واهي حبلة و درينا واهي والدة ... 
عبدالرحمن: أي مو انتو الحريم بعد كله اتشرهون على بعض و تموتن في الحش و الاخبار ...
بو عبدالرحمن: صدقت ياولديه اشوه ان ان حرمتك طالعه على امك ومافيهم هالسوالف ... 
عبدالرحمن: اميـه مافيها هالسوالف ؟؟. أي يمكن بعد!!
ام عبدالرحمن: شو هب عاجبتك رمسة ابوك اشوف .. ؟
عبدالرحمن: انا؟؟ حاشا لله .. انا ساير تامرون شي؟
بو عبدالرحمن: سلامتك ..
ام عبدالرحمن: وين ساير؟
عبدالرحمن: ساير اودي سماح بيت اهلها .. اونها ما خبرت امها للحين ... 
ام عبدالرحمن: تستاهل .. سلموا لي عليهم .. بنيتي سماح قولي لامج اني راح اتصل لها ابارك لها ...
سماح: يوصل عمتيه

----------


## لحن الخلود

+++++++++++++++
بيت بوشاهين
+++++++++++++++
ام شاهين و بنتها "احـــلام"... جالسين بالصالة و هم في حاله توتر .. و ام شاهين ماسكة يد بنتها وتهديها ... 
دخل عليهم خالد .. وشاف حالتهم .. سلم عليهم و جلس معهم ... 
خالد: ابويــه وينه؟
ام شاهين: في الديوانية .. 
خالد: لحاله؟
احلام تناظر امها بخوف و باين عليها انها اتنافض
ام شاهين: معاه ريال .. وقال ما يبي احد يدخل عليه ... 
خالد طالع اخته بنظرة خلتها تخاف ازود و تبكي ... 
خالد: يمه منو اللي مع ابوي؟
ام شاهين: مدري .. بس اهو قال نودي له الفواله و بعدين ما يبي احد يروح له ..
خالد قام على طوله بيسير لابوه و يشوف من عنده ...
ام شاهين: يمه و اللي يخليك خلك ..
خالد: انتي خايفة من شو؟؟ ليه ما تبيني اروح له .. منو اللي عنده؟
ام شاهين: يمه ابوس يدك ماحد عنده .. خليك هني ... 
خالد: يعني اكيد اهو ما غيره ..
ترك امه وما طاع يسمع لرمستها و راح صوب الديوانية ... و سمع رمسة ابوه وهو يقول : حسابك عند رب العالمين اللي ما يضيع حق عباده .. 
يدخل خالد منفعل .. هائج الاعصاب .. مندفع .. 
خالد: أيالخام .. تيي بريولك لهني .. ادري بك حقير وواطي لكن لهالدرجة توصل الجرأة و تجينا لهنا ... 
ويتقدم له يبي يعطيه بوكس و لكن ابوه مسكة من كتوفه و يوده ...
بوشاهين: اذكر الله يا ولدي .. روح هالحين خليني اتفاهم مع الريال
خالد: هذا ريال .. يخسي اهو و اشكاله ما يسوي ريال ولا درهم واحد 
بوشاهين بعصبيه على ولده: خالد .... قلت لك اطلع .. انا قايل لهم مابا حد يجيني هنا .. 
خالد: يبــه شلون تسمح له يدخل هالبيت بريوله و يطلع منه و اهو صاحي .. و الله و روح الغالي ...
بوشاهين يقاطعه: انا ابوك .. و ابو الغالي ... و إذا تكلمت انا انت تسكت .. وهذا ضيف و يانا .. له فوالته و نسمع مطلبه .. ومادام انا موجود انا اللي اتصرف ...لا تعلي صوتك بوجودي .. و من بعد عيني و إذا اخذت مكانيه يحق لك تتكلم.. و هالحين اجلس و اسمع رمسته و بعدها قول رايك ولكن لا تحكم على حد و انت هب في حاله ... 
يلس خالد جنب ابوه و هو متوتر .. و يحاول يتمالك اعصابه .. وو اللي يشوفه يشوف حمران النواظر و الشرار يطاير من عيونه .. 
مروان كان ساكت و لما جلس خالد جلس اهو بعد في الكرسي المقابل لهم .. و لكنه مايروم يرفع عينه و ينظار بعيون بوشاهين و يشوف الحزن و الانكسار اللي اهو فيه و مدى احترامه له وصبره عليه ... ولا يروم يناظر بعيون اخوه خالد .. و الشرار يتطاير من عيونه و لا يقدر يلومه او يدافع عن نفسه ... 
حس مروان بالاذلال قدام شيمة ابو المرحوم شاهين ..
نزل مروان على ركبتينه و بين يدينه كفنه ... 
بوشاهين: شنو هذا ؟؟ 
مروان: هذا كفني .. وانا جاهز لاي ديه تطلبونها ...
وقاطعه : ما يعوض المال عن اصلح العيال ... 
مروان: انا تحت امركم و اللي تريدونه مستعد اسويه
خالد: دم بدم يا مروان الكلب
بوشاهين بنبرة حادة عشان يسكت ولده: خالد ..
مروان: اذا كان تلويثك بدمي الفاسد بيطهر دم شاهين الطاهر انا ما عندي مانع .
بوشاهين: انا مو مستعد اخسر ولدي الثاني و السبب انت للمرة الثانية
خالد: يبه انت شتقول 
مروان: خلاص عيل انا بسلم نفسي للشرطة وبقول لهم اني السبب اللي عاكسته و خليته ينحرف عن سيارته و تنتقل روحه للباري عز وجل
بوشاهين: انا ما بستفيد شي من حبسك 
مروان: انا جاي و مستعد لاي شي تطلبونه .. بس عندي طلب و ادري اني ما استحقه لكنه كان امنيه قبل موت المرحوم 
خالد:وش تبي مننا؟
مروان: ابي اطلب يد بنتكم احلام
خالد: تخسي الا انت
بوشاهين: يعني تبي تصح غلطك .. لا يا مروان .. شلون بتقدر بنتي تعيش مع شخص سبب لها في سوء سمعتها و فوق منها موت اخوها .. 
مروان: انا آسف 
خالد: كلمة آسف ما ترجع اللي راح ...
بوشاهين: على العموم البنت بتزوج من ولد عمها و راح تسافر معاه يكمل دراسته بالخارج .. و الله الغني من هالنسب .. 
مروان: والله اني بغيت بنتكم من الخاطر .. و يشهد علي الله انها بنت حشيم و ماشفت عليها شي وهذا اللي خلاني اتعلق فيها و غير عن كل البنات الاحقها بنية الزواج .. لكنها كانت تصدني .. ما ختين ابرر لها ملاحقتي لها .. و المرحوم فاجأنا بجية بوقت مو مناسب
خالد: متى كنت تبيه يجي اجل .. تبيه يجي بعد ما تكسر يد اخته .. والا بعد ما تعمل عمايلك فيها .. والا بعد ما تلتم عليكم كل العربان ... 
قاطعه مروان: اذا كنت انا واطي اعتقد انك تعرف اختك انها تموت ولا تطاوعني 
خالد: يالنذل..يا....
بوشاهين: خالد خل يكمل رمسته 
مروان: انا مستصغر نفسي ومهما رمست ... آنا اسف ...
ويتكلم مروان و الدموع على خديه منهار .. حتى ان خالد كاد قلبه ان يرق له .. ولكن قلب خالد صار كالحجر على مروان .. ومهما انهمرت دموعه ما بيقدر يخلي خالد يسامحه .. 
خالد بالرغم من صغر سنه ولكنه واعي ... بس عصبيته اللي تلغي تفكيره في اغلب الاوقات ..كان يعتبر شاهين صديق و اخو و يقوم مقام الابو ... وهذي صدمة ما استحملها الكبيرو وشلون حال الصغير ... 
مروان: انا راضي بحكمكم علي
بوشاهين: حكمنا انك تطلع من هالبيت واعتقد انك اخذت فوالتك 
مروان: حلفت عليك بأغلى ما عندك انك تاخذ حقك مني ... والله اني اتعذب 
بوشاهين: اغلى ما عندي كنت سبب بفقدي له .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... انا وكلت امري لله سبحانه .. وإن كان لي حق عندك ربي ما بيضيعه ... توكل على الله 
مروان: هذا آخر كلام عندك ؟
بوشاهين هذا آخر كلام
مروان: انت محللني من دم المرحوم شاهين؟
خالد: يبــه!!
بوشاهين:اذا كان الله وهو الخالق يتوب على عبيده .. وشلون وانا عبد من عباده ...
مروان: يعني انا مسموح؟
بوشاهين: انا مافي قلبي شي غير حزن و جرح ما يلتئم .. وإن تاب عليك سبحانه.. فأنا موكل امري لله .. وما خلقت الدنيا إلا لبلاء النبلاء ... ويمكن هذا امتحان من رب العالمين ...
مروان:بوشاهين ... انا مبري الذمة؟
بوشاهين:قلبي مو مطاوعني اقولها يا ولد الناس ... لكن اذا حسيت ان ربك تاب عليك و انك فعلاً ندمت على ما سويت .. بتكون محلل من دم الغالي الله يرحمه...
مروان قام و باس بوشاهين على راسه ... 
خالد ماقدر يستحمل و طلع من الميلس .. ومن برا البيت كله
++++++++++++++
في بيت بوفهد
++++++++++++++
سعد كان جالس بالصالة و مشغل التلفنزيون .. لكن باله كان مشغول وواضح انه مش منتبه يطالع شنو ... لان كان يطالع فلم كرتون!! 
ما انتبه الابدخلة اخوه فهد عليه ...
فهد: مرااااحب شحالك
سعد: مراحب مليون .. بخير الحمد لله
فهد: شو هذا اونك رديت بزر اخويه 
سعد: افاا ليش شو صاير ؟
فهد: يالس تطالع رسوم متحركة .. !!
سعد: انا .. هيه وانا افرر بالقنوات مالقيت غيره .. خخخ التلفزيون فاضي ماكو شي يشجع حد يطالعه..
سعد سكت شوية .. كان يتأمل في اللوحة المعلقة على الحائط ... هذي اللوحة العائلية اللي سووها البنات واللي نفسها موجودة في بيت السالم تذكروها؟؟ 
انتبه فهد وين يطالع اخوه و ابتسم له ... 
فهد: شفيك ياخوي .. 
سعد:ماشي .. بس موضوع شاغل بالي ...
فهد:في الشغل؟
سعد: يعني .. لا تشغل بالك .. قلّي شصار عن موضوع شمس؟
فهد: بعد امتحانات منتصف الفصل بتصير الملكة
سعد: عالبركة ان شاء الله .. بس ليش ما يصبرون لحد ما تنهي هالسنة على خير اخاف تتأثر دراستها..
فهد: قلت لهم بس ماطاعوا .. مستعجلين و بيني وبينك موحلوة نطول اكثر ... 
سعد: مبروك يابو بدر تستااهل .. بقوم اباك لشموسة ... 
فهد: ليش انت بعد ما تدور لك بنت حلال و تستقر وانا خوك ... 
سعد ارتبك .. 
سعد: لسه بدري ياخوي .. اول احل مشكلتي و بعدين يحلها حلال .. 
فهد: وش دخل مشكلتك بزواجك؟
سعد: ماشي ياخوي لا تشغل بالك؟
فهد: انت للحين تفكر فيها من صجك؟؟!!
سعد: انا مسافر المانيا بعد يومين ..
فهد: رايح لها؟؟!!!!
سعد: انت موب فاهم شي ... بعد ما ارجع راح اخبرك بكل شي .. 
فهد: وليش ما تفهمني ياولد السالم وتخبرني الحين
سعد: ما ينفع .. اول اتأكد و بعدها يصير خير ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

++++++++++++++
في بيت سارة أم الهنوف
++++++++++++++
بو الهنوف: هلا والله بابو جاسم شحالك 
محمد: بالهملي الحمد لله يسرك الحال
بوالهنوف: اختك بتفرح بجيتك عندنا .. بس انا ساير هالحين ... البيت بيتك طبعا
محمد: تسلم خذ راحتك 
بوالهنوف: في امان الله
محمد: امان الكريم
وراح محمد وجلس بالصالة ينتظر اخته تجي
سارة: مرااااحب اخويه .. شحالك الغلا 
محمد: بخير يعل لج الخير .. هلا بالغالية ام الغالية .. الا وينها هنوفي؟
سارة: هنوفك اخذتها عمتها معاها بيت يدها .. شو هالزياارة الحلوة هذي
محمد: ابد وحشتيني .. غريبة صار لج يومين ما مريتينا 
سارة: وين يومين .. بس امس ما رحت بيت ابويه لان كنت معزومة عند رفيجتي متحولة في بيتها اليديد وامي كانت معاي بعد ..... 
محمد: اهااا .. اليوم في بعدج سنة غناتي
سارة: شو شو شو .. ياويل حالي على هالرمسة 
محمد: ههههههههههههههه
سارة: اوني شاكة انك تبي شي؟؟؟ شو تبا من الآخر؟؟
محمد: مابا شي .. يعني انا ما ازورج الا اذا بغيت شي منج .. ويعني انتي ويج وشو ابي منج ؟؟ لكن تدرين انا احسن لي اسير اجابل ربعي .. وانا اقول يوم اجازة واختي واحشتني و بروح ازورها ... 
سارة: هههههه ان ما ساعك البيت اشيلك بعيوني .. 
محمد: تسلمين لكن بعد وشو .
سارة: امسحها بيويهي خلاص 
محمد: زين سماح هالمرة 
سارة: سماح مرت اخويــه؟ شو فيها ؟ ههههههههههههه
محمد: هههههه عنلاتج ...
سارة:أي جريب يجينا ولي العهد و تصير عم ... 
محمد: هيه .. متى يا ربي اصير ابو بعد !!
سارة: هاهاهاهااااا 
محمد: وليش حضرتك تضحكي كذا موب عاجبتك رمستي؟
سارة: لا اخويه عاجبتني ونص .. بس كأني عرفت الموضوع اللي خلاك تيجيني هنا 
محمد: وش موضوعه يأم العريف 
سارة: احم لو سمحت ام الهنووف هههههههه
محمد: اشوفك االا مستضرفة اليوم .. تنكتين لو تحاولين
سارة: لا احاول ههههه 
محمد:هههه .. سارة 
سارة: سم؟
محمد: قولي لبيه
سارة: لبيه .. خير؟
محمد: مرايم ... 
سارة: شفيها؟
محمد:قرب تخرجي .. كلها شهرين و اخلص .. 
سارة: يعني؟
محمد: ابي احيرها .. 
سارة: زين صبر بعد هالشهرين .. واشغتل .. شلون تتقدم لبنت الناس وانت ما اشتغلت ولا كونت نفسك 
محمد: سارة انا بس ابي احيرها .. زايد تفكيري فيها .. وكله خايف حد ياخذها مني .. 
سارة: اهي هالايام مشغولة بخطبة بنت عمها .. اوعدك اني اكلمها 
محمد: انا ابي اخبر امي قبل لا اخطب بنت الناس و ابيج تساعديني تقنعيها 
سارة: انت موقفك هالحين ضعيف يا محمد انا اقول لو تصبر يكون افضل .. هانت وانا اختك 
محمد: انا جيتك ومقرر اني راح افاتح امي بالموضوع وموب عشان اشاورج .. وابيج توقفين معاي 
سارة: العجلة من الشيطان
محمد: وخير البر عاجله .. رحم الله والديج يام الهنوف الحين وقت الجد تتركيني 
سارة: انا معك ياخوي .. بس ابيك تتريث 
محمد واهو واقف: انا الليلة عزمت اكلمها .. في امان الله تامرين شي 
سارة: سلامتك .. الله معك و انه بمرك الليلة 
محمد: البيت بيتج .. 
سارة: لا تزعل مني .. راح احاول اكون معك و اقنعها .. وانت تدري بعناد العيوز ازود عني .. 
محمد: رايتج بيضا .. اترخص
سارة: في ودااعة الرحمن

++++++++++++++++++++++++
في بيت بوعبدالرحمن
++++++++++++++++++++++++

محمد يصاارخ يدور امه موب لاقيها ...
محمد: يمــــــــــــــه .. اماية .. يا امي .. يا مماتي .. 
ام عبدالرحمن( وسمية): مماتي؟؟ وش مماتك بعد . الناس تقول حياااتي لكن وش هالعيال اللي غير الناس .. علامك تصااااارخ جي صدعت راسي .. 
محمد: هلا امــيه ... و قبّل يدينها ... 
وسمية: عسى الصراط ممشاك ووالكوثر مسقاك والفردوس الاعلى سكناك ورؤية الرحمن غاية مرضاك يا محمد ياولد حشاي ... 
محمد: شو هالدعوة الحلوة اللي تفتح لي ابواب الخير 
وسمية: الله يرضى عليك يا ولديـه دنيا و آخرة 
محمد: الله يخليج لي .. 
وسمية: ليش كنت تصاارخ جي ؟؟
محمد: كنت ادور عليج .. وسألت هالبشكارة البقرة تقول ما تدري عنج 
وسمية: كنت بالمطبخ .. شو كنت تبي؟
محمد: فاضية انتي اميه الحين؟
وسمية: هيه خلاص ما وراي شي .. 
محمد: يمه انا ابيج موضوع 
وكانت ملامح محمد جادة .. وكله ثقة و حزم .. 
وسمية: خير يا ولديه شو مستوي ؟
محمد: اجلسي انتي بالاول .. 
جلست ام عبدالرحمن اهي وولدها بالصالة ...
وسمية:وهذي جلسة .. خير؟
محمد: ما اجت سارة اليوم
وسمية: لا للحين ما اشوفها هلّت ... ليش وش فيها اختك صابها شي؟
محمد: لا اهي بخير ماعليها شر
وسمية: شر؟ و بنتها و ريلها ؟؟ 
محمد: يمه ماكو شي .. انا بس جذي كنت اسأل عليها
وسمية: زين طمنتني .. 
محمد: يمه انا ابيج لشي يخصني انا
وسمية: وش فيك يا ولدي؟
محمد: يمه انا ابي اخطب
وسمية: صج ما عندك سالفة
محمد: انا ارمس من جد
وسمية: انت للحين ما تخرجت 
محمد: ما عليه بس احيرها 
وسمية: على ما ادور لك بنت تستاهلك يصير خير 
محمد: بس انا في وحدة ابيها و جاهزة 
وسمية وكأنها عرفت منو اللي يقصدها: و تعرف بنات من ورانا بعد .. 
محمد: يمـه .. انتي تعرفيني زين . وان انا مو من هالنوع 
وسمية: اجل وش هالبنت اللي تبيني احيرها لك وضوت راسك و انت للحين ما كملت دراستك ... 
محمد كلام امه ماهوب مريحه و اهي مو ماعطته فرصة يتكلم براحة او يعبر عن اللي بخاطره .. 
محمد: البنت من عايلة حشيم و بنت ناس .. وانتي بنفسج تمدحين فيها 
وسمية: محمد من الآخر من هي ؟
محمد: مريم بنت ناصر السالم 
وسمية مع انها كانت شاكة من خبرتها سارة عنها لكنها ما تدري انه هو يباها جي .. و بعد تفاجأة من طريقة رمسته الجريئة .. 
وسمية: انت تدري ان هي اللي خطبناها لاخوك؟
محمد: هيه ادري 
وسمية: و بعد تباها .. وانت تدري انها رفضتنا من قبل؟
محمد: يمه ما رفضت نسبنا .. 
وسمية: كان لك يد بأنها رفضت اخوك؟
محمد تفاجأ .. وكأن حد صب عليه ماي بارد ... ما عرف شيقول صج انه تفاجأ من رمسة امه .. 
محمد: يمه!!
وسمية: جاوب على سؤالي
محمد ظل فترة ساكت و يطالع في امه .. وامه كانت تطالعه و عينه في عينه .. وملامحها كانت جاده ومعصبة .. محمد نزل راسه و تركها و طلع بسرعة و امه تناديه لكنه ما طاع يسمعها و خلاها وطلع عنها ... ام عبدالرحمن (وسمية) ما تدري شصادها .. حست بقسوتها على ولدها .. جلست على الكرسي و اهي خاشة راسها بين كفوفها و تبجي من قلب ... بس ليش ما رد علي .. راح و تركني .. يعني صج هو وهي؟؟ .. 

دخلت سارة البيت بسرعة و اهي شاله الهنوف على كتفها ... تشوف شو فيها امها .. خصوصا لانها شافت محمد طالع من البيت و راكب سيارته واهو هب في حالة .. لمّت وسمية بنتها واهي تبجي... 
هل عليهم بوعبدالرحمن و عبدالرحمن .. كانوا راجعين من صلاة العشا مع بعض .. و هالهم شكل امهم و اهي تبكي و معاها سارة ... 
عبدالرحمن:خير اميــه شو مستوي؟
بوعبدالرحمن: وابويه عليج ليش تبجين جي ام عبدالرحمن .. سارو شو فيها امج؟
سارة اتركتهم وبعدت عنهم شوية لانها ما تدري بشو تخبرهم .. لانها ما تدري باللي صار بين امها و اخوها بالضبط ... 
تتصل بمحمد و تلفونه يرن بس ما يرد عليها .. واخر شي قفل تلفونه خير شر ... 
لحقها عبدالرحمن يبي يستفسر منها عن وش اللي صاير ... 
عبدالرحمن: سارة شفيها امي شصااير؟
سارة: مادري بس شكلها تهاوشت ويا محمد..!
عبدالرحمن: محمد! .. مستحيل .. هو دوم يطفر بها وبعدها يراضيها ما يستحمل زعلها و غيضها منه .. لكنه يزعلها جي و يخليها تبجي وفي هالحالة عمرها ماصارت!!!
سارة: والحين صارت 
عبدالرحمن: ام الهنوف حلفتج بالله تقولين لي شو مستوي 
سارة: والله مدري شقول لك ياخوي .. انا مادري شنو اللي قالوه و شاللي صار بيناتهم 
عبدالرحمن: بس انا حاس انج تدرين بالموضوع

----------


## لحن الخلود

بو عبدالرحمن: والله ماني فاهم عليج شي .. شو مسوي محمد
ام عبدالرحمن: ما هقيته يسوي جي ... – و تبكي –
بو عبدالرحمن: شو مسوي الولد طيب علميني 
عبدالرحمن: يمـه .. محمد ما غلط 
ام عبدالرحمن: انت ما تدري بشي .. لو تدري مادافعت عنه 
بو عبدالرحمن: وابويه عليكم .. شو مسوي اخوك مسود الويه
سارة: يبه محمد ماسوى شي يسود الوجه
ام عبدالرحمن: انتي سكتي .. مابيج ترمسين ولا اسمع صوتج 
سارة: وانا شو مسوية بعد امايه 
ام عبدالرحمن: انتي تدرين من البداية ولا خبرتيني .. خوفي انج انتي مفتحة عينه عليها بعد
عبدالرحمن: استعيذي بالله من بليس يمه .. شو هالرمسة 
سارة و شوي وتبكي: الله يسامحج يمه .. يجي منج اكثر 
واخذت بنتها اللي كانت تطالعهم خايفة من صراخهم و بكي يدتها 
بو عبدالرحمن: ويه ابويه .. شو بلاكم انتو ما تخبروني 
سارة: انا سايرة بيتي 
بو عبدالرحمن: شو بيتج بعد .. وهذا بيت منو عيل ...
عبدالرحمن: اميــه انتي اذا حاطة لي خاطر ترى والله الموضوع ما يهمني .. ولا عندي مانع.. 
ام عبدالرحمن: لكن انا عندي 
بو عبدالرحمن: اشوف اني معكم حالي حال الطوف هنا ... 
عبدالرحمن:لك الحشيمة يوباا 
بوعبدالرحمن: شو مسوي محمد؟
ام عبدالرحمن: مسود الويه يبي يخطب من الحين 
بو عبدالرحمن:هذي الساعة المباركة .. وهذا اللي مخليج في هالحالة
ام عبدالرحمن: انت ما تدري منو بيخطب جان ما رمست جي .. 
بو عبدالرحمن: ليش بياخذ وحدة من الشارع؟ انا اعرف ولدي مستحيل يختار وحدة شينة ..
ام عبدالرحمن: يبي بنت السالم .. اللي كان اخوه خاطبها .. 
بو عبدالرحمن سكت شوية و اعتدل بجلسته ... و الكل يطالعه باهتمام يبي يعرف ردة فعله...
بو عبدالرحمن:انت تشوفين شي ينعاب في البنت؟
ام عبدالرحمن و تمسح دموعها: الشهادة لله لا 
بو عبدالرحمن: و يكلم ولده:يضايقك لو ان اخوك يخطب بنت الناس؟
عبدالرحمن: ابد والله .. وانا قايل له هالرمسة من قبل ..
وسمية تطالع ولده و تأشر له بيدها: انت بعد .. حتى انت تدري يا عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن:هيه هو من زماان قال لي .. حتى قبل لا اتزوج الغالية سمـاح
ابوعبدالرحمن: وشمعنى هالبنت اللي يبيها .. 
سارة: اهي تصير اخت ربيعه .. واهو مرة شافها وضوت راسه .. بنت حشيم و تنحب صراحة .. ولما اخوي عبدالرحمن خطبها حرمها على نفسه اونه اخوه يباها واهو للحين يدرس.. ولما ما صار نصيب .. شاورني و شاور اخوي عبدالرحمن واجازها له .. 
بو عبدالرحمن: كل هذا و نحن ما ندري بشي يا عيال الماجد
ام عبدالرحمن: وين ندري .. زين خبرنا بعد انه يبي يخطب وماراح من ورانا لأهلها 
سارة: تعرفين تربيتج زين يا اميه .. مستحيل حد من عيالج يسويها وخصوصا محمد .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: انتي سكتي السوسة العودة
بو عبدالرحمن: شو هذا بلاج عالبنت مالها ذنب
سارة واهي تبجي: لا خلها دام انه يريحها ... بخاطركم .. انا سايرة بيت ريلي مابي اثقل عليكم اكثر من جي .. 
عبدالرحمن: اذكري الله يام الهنوف ..
سارة: لا اله الا الله 
ام عبدالرحمن:محمد رسول الله 
ابو عبدالرحمن: انا ماشوف فيها شي لو ان محمد ياخذها
وسمية( ام عبدالرحمن( : شو تقول يابو عبدالرحمن
بو عبدالرحمن: هيه ما فيها شي .. دام الولد يبيها .. والبنت ما تنعاب ... و اخوه راضي وماعنده مانع .. مافيها شي ولا تعقدينها يا وسمية
عبدالرحمن: يمه انا هالبنت غريبة علي ولا اعرفها .. وربي ما اراد انها تكون من نصيبي .. اميــه .. انا عندي سماح بالدنيا كلها ولا تعادلها أي حرمة ثانية و الله يخليها لي .. ولا تنسين اني كلها كم شهر و بصير ابو و سماح ام عيالي .. 
وسمية: الله لا يحرمكم من بعض يا ولديه .. والله ان سماح زينة الحريم .. وبنت السالم ما تتخير عنها .. لكنهم رفضونا مرة ومابيهم يرفضونا مرةً ثانية.. 
عبدالرحمن: هم ما رفضونا .. البنت توها تدرس واول سنة لها .. لكن اذا محمد خطبها بيعرفون ان نحن من جد شارينهم و شارين نسبهم و هذا بيكبرنا بنظرهم اكثر واكثر مو العكس يالغالية ..
وسمية: لكنه للحين يدرس.. حتى شغل ما عنده على أي اساس نحيرها له.. 
بو عبدالرحمن: مو مشكلة .. بعد التخرج نحيرها له .. بس لا اتأثر دراسة الولد هذي اخر سنة له .. 
وسمية و ترد تبجي : محمد طلع وهو زعلان مني ولادري بـه وين راح .. 
عبدالرحمن: انا اعرفه وينه في .. راح ارده لج ولا يصير خاطرج الا طيب ... بس ابيج تجبرين بخاطره يالغالية ..
وسمية: انا ماروم على زعل حد منكم يا عيالي ..
سارة: الله يخليج لنا ولا يحرمنا منج 
بو عبدالرحمن: احم احم 
سارة: وانت بعد ابويه الله لا يحرمنا منك
بو عبدالرحمن: ههههههه أي عبالي بعد
عبدالرحمن: هههه 
سارة: هههههههه فديتكم والله 
عبدالرحمن: انا ساير اشوفه 
وسمية: اول ما تلاقيه خله يتصل فيني و يطمني عليه
عبدالرحمن: مايصير خارج الا طيب .. في امان الله
الجميع: امان الكريم 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
في قهوة الشباب
مبارك و علي بس اللي هناك
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
علي: القهوة فاضية ياخوك ماحد يجيها شراة قبل .. 
مبارك: هيه خلت علينا انا وانت بس .. حتى مروان مابان من شهر واكثر
علي: هيه .. ما تدري ما قلت لك؟؟
مبارك: وش قلت لي؟
علي: مروان رايح يعتمر ..
مبارك: لا لا !! والله .. وانت منو قال لك .. 
علي: اخوي محمد... خبره قبل لا يسافر ويقول يبي الكل يحلله ويبري ذمته...
مبارك: سبحان مغير الاحوال .. الله يهديه 
علي:ويهدي الجميع .. الا مبارك بسألك
مبارك: سم؟؟
علي:شو آخر اخبار خطبة بنت عمك .. 
مبارك كان يشرب الشاي و لما ياب علي هالطاري .. حط الاستكانة على الطاولة اللي جدامه .. و ابتسم له ابتسامة .. وكأنها ابتسامة ساخرة ..
مبارك: ملكتهم بعد اسبوع
علي: صج والله؟ بهالسرعة
مبارك: اليوم والا باجر والا الحين والا بعد سنين .. كله واحد
علي: وربي ان حاس فيك مهما حاولت تخبي احساسك .. 
مبارك: خلها على الله .. وفوق هذا كل يوم يبوني اوديهم السوق عشان يتجهزون ويكشخون.. وانا اللي وديتها بنفسي تحجز الصالون عشان تكشخ له بيوم ملكتها ... 
علي: الله يكون بعونك .. وليش انت توديها ..
مبارك: الدريول كان مشغول .. وكانت لازم تروح تدفع العربون للصالون و ابوي خلاني اوديها..
علي: وديتها لحالها؟
مبارك: لأ طبعا .. معنا اختي ..
وصل عبدالرحمن....
عبدالرحمن: السلام عليكم
مبارك وعلي: وعليكم السلام و الرحمة 
عبدالرحمن: مراحب مبارك شحالك؟
مبارك: بخير يسرك الحال 
عبدالرحمن: ماشفتوا محمد جاكم هنا؟
علي: لا والله ماجانا
مبارك: يمكن مع ربيعه اسامة ..
عبدالرحمن: عطني رقمه اذا عندك اتصل عليه .. 
علي: وليش ما تتصل على تلفونه محمد شو فيه؟
عبدالرحمن: تلفونه مغلق .. والبيت يبونه .. 
مبارك: مايحتاج .. كاهو وصل
عبدالرحمن: منهو؟ اسامة؟
مبارك: ومعاه محمد بعد ..
محمد من دخل وسلم عليهم وشاف اخوه عبدالرحمن معاهم نزل راسه و بان الضيق عليه ..
عبدالرحمن: محمد امش معاي ابيك بشغلة .. 
محمد: انا توني ياي القهوة ما شفت الشباب ولا قعدت معاهم
عبدالرحمن: لاحق عالقهوة .. عندي لك خبر حلو .. تعال انت بس 
محمد: خبر وشو ؟
اسامة: رووح معاه رح .. يقول لك خبر حلو ... عبدالرحمن ما يصير انا ايي بداله؟؟
عبدالرحمن: هههههههههههههههه مايصير .. ههههههه 
اسامة: جي اناا قايل نكتة .. رح ياخي شكلها السالفة توّنس 
علي: انا اخويكم الصغير .. ونسوني معاكم 
عبدالرحمن: لا ما ينفع للبزران
علي: طاع هذا !!! 
مبارك: يعني هذا انت لازم تحشر نفسك و تفشل روحك .. احشم نفسك وخلك معانا .. 
علي: لكن معليه بوضاحي .. يالشيبة .. يقول بزر بعد .. رح بس رح
عبدالرحمن:هههههههههه مع السلامة
محمد: اسامة اوصلك بطريقي ؟؟
اسامة: لا يخوك راح ادبر نفسي .. قايل لك اجيب سيارتي .. لكن معليه 
مبارك: انا اوصله على طريجي لا تدير بال 
محمد: في امان الله
الجميع: وداعة الرحمن
+++++++++
محمد كان في سيارته .. و عبدالرحمن في سيارته ... 
وقفوا عند الكورنيش ونزلوا يمشون و يتكلمون ... الوقت كان بالليل و الجو حلو مناسب للمشي .. فكانوا يتكلمون و اهم يمشون ... 
عبدالرحمن: ليش تستعيل .. انت للحين ما تخرجت
محمد:مابي اتكلم في الموضوع هذا خلاص 
عبدالرحمن: يعني غيرت رايك عنها؟
محمد:مستحيل..
عبدالرحمن:تحبهــا؟
محمد وقف مشيته .. وقام يطالع في اخوه ..
محمد: انا مارضى حد يمسها بكلمة وحدة .. 
عبدالرحمن: ومنو اساء لها الحين؟
محمد: مو بالاول امي والحين انت 
عبدالرحمن: غريبة مع انها كانت تمدحها من شوية ..
محمد: اميــه؟؟ شو كانت تقول؟
عبدالرحمن: تقول انها بنت اجاويد وما تنعاب .. وبنت الشهادة لله ماكو مثلها 
محمد: والله؟
عبدالرحمن: هيه وهذا راي ابوي بعد .. 
محمد: ابــويه؟ منو خبره؟
عبدالرحمن: ايوه .. خبرته سارة .. و يقول ما عنده مانع واول ما اتخرج بيحيرونها لك .. 
محمد:شو هالرمسة؟!! انت من صجك 
عبدالرحمن: من صجي .. وامي تقول لك اتصل لها طمنها عليك لانها ما تروم على زعل الغالي .. 
محمد: يعني اهي وافقت؟؟ وبويه بعد؟؟
عبدالرحمن: واافقت .. مبررروك ياخوي تستاهل .. 
محمد متونس من الخاااطر .. حضن اخووه و بااسه 
عبدالرحمن: بس عاد ياكرهك 
محمد: متونس مستااانس .. مو مصدق نفسي .. ياويل حالك يا محمد اوني بستخف على ماتخرج ..
عبدالرحمن: لا تبلشنا فيك .. شد حيلك وتخرج هالسنة وخل حرمتك تبتلش فيك 
محمد: ياويل حالي .. حرميتــه .. مرايم .. لحقوا علي 
عبدالرحمن: شوبلاك انته تخبلت؟؟
محمد: قريب قريب بتخبل لا تستعيل ...
عبدالرحمن: اسم الله عليك .. اهي ولا انت 
محمد: عنلاااتك .. انا ولا اهي 
عبدالرحمن: ههههههههههههههه سلامتكم اثنينكم .. حرمة اخوية بعد مارضى عليها – وغمز له بعينه- 
محمد: الله يخليك لي يابوضاحي 
عبدالرحمن:الله يا يفرقنا يابوجاسم .. متى بس نشوف جسوم يلعب مع ضاحي 
محمد: الله يسمع منك .. وماييي السنة الياية الا و جسوم يراكض قدامي قل آمين 
عبدالرحمن: اونك تخبلت من صج!! شلون بعد يصير !! يراكض قدامك مرة وحدة 
محمد:هههههههههه كل شي جايز وانا خوك 
عبدالرحمن: ههههههه مينون
محمد:ههههههههه

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء التاسع و العشرون ° ؛ ¤
متعودين البنات ان الدريول هو اللي يشلهم من المدرسة 
اول شي ياخذ رباب من مدرستها الاعدادية و بعدها يمرون ييشلون فطيم من مدرستها الثانوية ... 
اول ما دخلت فطيم السيارة سلمت على رباب ولكن رباب ما ردت عليها ... 
فطيم: ليش الشيخة رباب ما تردين السلام ؟ 
رباب: ها .. ما سمعتج سلمتي 
فطيم: اونج ما حسيتي علي وانا راكبة السيارة بعد .. 
رباب كانت مستهمة .. و صاخـــة 
فطيم: ربابوو شفيج ؟؟ 
رباب و فيها الصيحة .. خانقتها العبرة مب عارفة اتكلم ... 
رباب: ماشي .. 
فطيم: شفيج .. ليش شكلج جي .. احد ضايقج بالمدرسة ؟؟ قصرتي بشي و المعلمة هاوشتج؟
رباب: قلت لج ماشي .. واللي يخليج فطيم سكتي عني ... 
فطيم نفذت طلب رباب و الزمت الصمت .. كانت حاسها ان اختها فيها شي مكدرها ومب طبيعية .. 
وصلوا البيت و نزلت رباب و اهي كله ساكتة .. فطيم كانت مستغربة .. لانها مو من عادة اختها الهدوؤ!! مستحيل رباب تظل دقيقتي ورا بعض واهي ساكتة ... 
فطيم استرقت نظرة عابرة على بيت جيرانهم .. خــاب املها اهو هب في البيت لان سيارته موب موجودة .. تنهدت تنهيدة واهي سايرة .. كانت اتمنى تشوفــه .. ما تدري ليه هالشاب مع انها يغيضها وما تطيقه لكنها تحب تشوفه و تلقتي فيه ..
دخلوا البيت و كل وحدة منهم راحت غرفتها .. 
++++++
في بيت السالم على الغدى
++++++
كل العايلة متجمعين .. ماعدا مبارك اللي صار ما يشاركهم ولا على وجبة .. بسبب حجة الدراسة و الجامعة اللي يتأخر وفيها للعصر .. واللي ما يعرفونه انه صار يمل .. و يتضايق و ينجرح قلبه كل ما انذكرت سيرة خطبة شمس على نادر الجواد ..!!
الجدة حصة: ها ام احمد جان رحتي الخياطة شفتي اذا ستوت دراعتي والا للحينه؟
شمـا:اتصلت لها عموه ... قالت ان شاء الله العصر بتكون جاهزة و نروح نسوي بروفا عليها .. 
الجدة حصة: شو هذي بروفا بعد .. 
فطيم: يديدة يعني تشوفها عليج اذا مضبوطة والا يبي لها تعديل شي ماشيات .. 
الجدة حصة: ايووه .. زين امييه فطيم ابيج تيين معاي تشوفينها وإذا ما عجبتج خلاص اتلاحق على نفسي و اسوي لي غيرها ماشي وقت .. 
مرايم: شو العيووز .. هب هينــة بعد .. و شمعنى فطيم تاخذينها معاج يعني .. يعني انا ما عندي ذوق؟؟
الجدة حصة: هب جي امــيه .. انتي الذوق كله غناتي .. بس فطيم اتباع المودا و هالسووالف ... 
مرايم: بدون تبريرات خلاص يدووه ...
فطيم: فديتها يدتي .. ليش تغارين مريومة يدتي و كيفها .. 
نـاصر: الحين شو شدنا منها بعد الشيخة فطيم .. 
مريم: اونج فرحاانة يديدة من خطبة شمس
الجدة حصة: اكييد .. هذي الساعة المباركة يوم اللي اشوف عيال عيال متزوجين و في بيت ريالهم .. و بتشوفين يامرايم شراح اسوي بيوم عرسج .. خل ايي بس هاليوم 
مرايم ابسمت ليدتها اونها مستحية .. و لكن في قلبها تقول متى ايي هاليوم و يكون اللي في بالي ... 
رباب: الحمد لله ... 
الجد سالم: وين ابويه .. ما كلتي شي .. 
رباب: الحمد لله يدي شبعت .. ماكلة في المدرسة حلاو قبل ايي .. 
وقامت رباب .. و بهدوء ...........!!!!
ناصر: شفيها بنتج؟؟ اونها هب صاحية صاخة اليوم ومالها صوت .!
الجدة حصة: هيه والله الملقوفة هب عادتها جي..
مريم: ولا علقت على فطيم .. ولا رمست بولا كلمة ..
شما: يمـه فطيم شو فيها اختج؟
فطيم: مدري اميه .. احنا من لما في السيارة كان شكلها موب طبيعي .. وو تصدقون ما رمست ولا قالت شي بالسيارة حتى سلمت عليها ما سمعتني ولا ردت علي .. 
أحمد: زين جان سأليتها شنو فيها .. يمكن متهاوشة في المدرسة او شي؟ لكن وين انتي ما يهمج الا نفسج 
فطيم: والله عاد انا سألتها بس ماطاعت ترمس ..
أحمد: اشك .. 
فطيم: كيفك ما تهمني شكيت ما شكيت .. 
ناصر: اتنو كله اتناجرون لا تحشمون حد لا على وجبة ولا شي .. 
أحمد: السموحة ابويـــه ..
ناصر: شما سيري لبنتج شوفي شو فيها .. 
شما: ان شاء الله ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

رباب كانت بغرفتها .. وصاكة عليها الباب .. مغطية وييها بالمخدة .. تبكي!! 
حتى انها ما حست على امها انها دخلت عليها الغرفة .. 
شما اول ما شافت بنتها هالها شكلها .. 
شما: واا بويـة عليج .. شوفيج بنتي .. لشووو تبيجين جي؟
رباب احضنت امها .. تبجي و تبجي و الدمووع على الخدود ومو قادرة توقفها .. 
شما: يمه شفيج قولي لي شصاير؟؟ 
رباب: يمه ضيعوا رفيجتي !!!
شما: شلون يمه 
رباب: يمه والله حرام مالها ذنب .. ليش يسوون جي في بنات الناس.. 
شما: اي رفيجة هذي يمه ؟؟
رباب اتكلم بشكل متقطع .. 
رباب: يمه مابي ..
شما: شنو ما تبين .. ما تبين تقولي لي؟؟ انا امج حبيبتي اذا ما فتحتي قلبج لي بترمسين لمنو؟
رباب: اخاف انتي بعد ما تفهميني و تقولين لي اتركيها 
شما: تبين اقول لاختج مرايم ترمسين معاها؟
رباب: مابي احد يدري.. مابي ارمس مع حد ..
شما: يمه شربي ماي .. وهدي نفسج .. 
شربت رباب ماي و مسحت دموعها .. و اعتدلت بجلستها .. 
شما: قولي لي الحين شو مستوي؟
رباب: رفيجتي رجــاء .. 
شما: بنت آمنة الساكن؟ 
رباب: ايوه .. 
شما: شو فيها؟
رباب تتكلم بمرارة .. وحزن 
رباب: انشروا صورها في النت .. و بطريقة فاضحة 
شما: واابويه . منو اللي سوابها جي؟
رباب: وحدة حاقدة عليها .. اخذت صورتها و عطتها لربيعها 
شما: شلون قدر يسوي جي بصورتها؟
رباب: البرامج يا يمه اللي يتلاعب فيها عديمين الضمير .. اللي ما يهمهم شرف حد ولا عندهم ذرة غيرة على اعراض الناس .. 
شما: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ... و هذي شلون اخذت صورتها ؟؟ اكيد اهي اللي عطتها اياها .. 
رباب: اهي اصلا ما تدانيها يا يمة .. هالبنت مسودية ويه و كلنا ما نحبها .. 
شما: اجل وشلون .؟
رباب: مثل ما تعرفين ان رجاء من المتفوقين .. و كانت صورتها معلقة في لوحة الشرف في المدرسة .. وهذي البنت شافتها و اخذتها فرصة انها تنتقم منها ..
شما: شو دراج ان هذي البنت اهي اللي سوت هذا؟
رباب: اليوم رجاء ما اجت المدرسة .. سألت عنها جارتها .. وقالت لي انها ما تعتقد انها بتقدر تجي المدرسة بعد ..
- رباب تتكلم و تمسح دموعها بالمنديل – 
رباب: تقول ان انتشرت صورها في الانترنت و صور فاضحة و مفبركة .. مع انها تنعرف انها تركيب وهب طبيعية.. و لكن الفضيحة كانت اكبر من ان حد يصدقها .. وهالبنت النذلة لكل وقاحة ياية تبي تحقهرني .. تقول لي رفيجتج و انزاحت من ضريجي .. و الدور ياي عليج يا بنت السالم إذا بيوم حاولتي توقفين بطريقي او تأذيني .. 
شما: يعني جي راح مستقبل البنت خلاص
رباب: يمه والله مالها ذنب .. 
شما: بس المفروض يا بنتي انج تبتعدين عنها .. الله يكفينا الشر هالبنت تسوي ب مثل ما سوت برفيجتج
رباب: يمه!! 
شما: شو يمه بعد .. انا ادري انها ربيعتج و انها غالية عليج ..لكن الحين البنت سمعتها بالارض .. و البنت ما لها غير سمعتها .. و اهي ربيعتج و سمعتج من سمعتها .. و المفروض يا بنتيه انج تبتعدين عنها شوية على الاقل لحد ما تهدأ السالفة.. 
رباب كانت متوقعة ان هذا بيكون رد اهلها .. و هذا اللي خلاها هب في حالة و انها ما طاعت ترمس لحد.. 
رجاء صديقتها من اول ما دخلت المدرسة لحد الآن .. عمر صداقتهم فوق ال 9 سنوات ... انتقلوا مع بعض من مرحلة الطفولة الى مرحلة المراهقة .. كل وحدة كانت تعتبرالأمل بالنسبة للثانية .. و الدافع لمواصلة الحياة بابتسامة دائمة و تفاؤل مطلق .. 
رجاء علمتني ان الإنسان من دون دون أمل مثل النبات بدون ماي..وبدون الابتسامة وردة بدون ريحة.. وبدون الحب غابة احترق شجرها.. علمتني ان الإنسان بدون إيمان وحش في قطيع ما يرحم ... 
وهالقطيع مجرد حيوانات عماها حقدها و احرقت ماضيها البرئ .. وشوهت حاضرها العفيف .. ودمرت مستقبلها العظيم اللي كانت تحلم فيه طول عمرها المديد .. واللي تحول الى واقع مرير ..
رجـاء ما كانت ترتجي ان هذا بيصير لها .. يمــه اهي خسرت سمعتها وماكان لها يد في هالشي .. بس انا مابي اخسر ربيعة عمري .. 
شما: انتي للحين صغيرة .. سمعي كلامي يا بنتــي و ابتعدي عنها .. كلام الناس ما يرحم و الناس بتقول الصاحب ساحب و . 
رباب: يمه اهي اللي كانت تشجعني عالمذاكرة واني اوصل للي وصلت له و اتخلص من معاير فطيم لي بتفوقها علي .. 
شما: انتي وصلتي للي انتي فيه لانج بغيتي هالشي .. 
رباب: اهي كانت الدافع لي .. 
شما واهي واقفة سايرة للباب بتطلع .......>>
شما: سمعي كلامي و البنت لا تتصلين فيها ولا تييج ولا تروحين لها .. سمعتيني يابنت السالم .. 
رباب ما استحملت كلام امها و تمت تبكي .. حن قلب امها عليها و لكنها اتركتها و سكرت باب الغرفة وسارت عنها ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

-----------------
يوم الثلاثا العصر
مرايم متصلة لسارة
------------------------
مرايم: مرحباا مليون شحالج؟
سارة: مرااحب ملياار الغلا بخير يسرج الحال .. انتي شلونج 
مرايم: الحمد لله نسأل عنج .. 
سارة: تسأل عنج العافية غناتي 
مرايم: انا متصلة اعزمج على ملكة و عرس بنت عمي .. 
سارة: الله يباارك لكم و الفال لج ان شاء الله .. 
مريم: تسلمين ام الهنووف .. بس لازم تجين 
سارة: ان شاء الله اكيـد من اول الحظور بعد .. قالت لي امي بعد ان أم احمد اتصلت لها تعزمنا و وطرشت لنا بطايق الحفلة .. 
مريم: ايوه ادري بس قلت لازم أأكد عليج عشان تتيين، حنا الحين صرنا صديقات و شراة الخوات .. 
سـارة: واهل بعد ان شاء الله و إلا شرايج ..
مريم: رايي في شنو اكيد احنا اكثر من الأهل .. 
سارة: اقول الريم ... دايــركت< يعني مباشرة بدخل في الموضوع و بسألج .
مريم:سألي حبيبتي شو مستوي؟
سارة: شرايج بأخوي محــــــمد؟
مريم تفاجأة .. شو معنى هالسؤال بعد ؟؟! انا شو عرفني .. شو ارد عليها الحينه؟!!!!!
مريم: ما فهمت عليج ؟
سارة:اخوي محمـد يحبج .. ويريدج على سنـة الله و رسوله .. ها شو قلتي؟
مريم: يحبني و و؟
سارة: الحب تجربة وجودية عميقة تنتزع الإنسان من وحدته القاسية الباردةعشان تقدم له حرارة الحياة المشتركة الدافئة ... 
مريم: الله شو هالرمســة ام الهنووف 
سارة: هذاماهوب كلامي .. هذا كلام اخوي الشاعر محمد .. اللي من يوم حبج صار شـاعـر .. 
مريم ساكتة .. مبتسمة ابتسامة خجولة .. وتحس ان وييها شاب نار .. و حمر مثل الفلفل.. مومصدقة انها اتكلم عن الحب و عن شخص يحبها ومع منو .. مع اخته!! اخت محمد اللي من يوم ما عرفته واهي تحس بشعور غريب حتى انها ما تتجرأ و تسميه حب .. 
سارة: الا ساكتة بنت السالم ما رديتي علي .. 
مريم: مدري شو اقول لج .. 
سارة: عزيزتي وعلى قولة الفيلسوف محمد الماجد الحب تجربة إنسانية معقدة … وهو أخطر وأهم حدث يمر في حياة الإنسان لأنه يمس صميم شخصيته وجوهره ووجوده … فيخليه يشعر وكأنه انولد من يديد.. 
مريم: هههه يعني اهو انولد من جديد معناتها اهو للحين بزر هههه
سارة: ههههههه اعقل و ارزن و اوسم و انبل و الطف بزر راح تعرفينه .. 
مريم بابتسامة و نبرة سعيدة خجولة: الله كل هالمواصفات فيه .. اظاهر انج تحبينه وايد ..
سارة: هذا اخوي الغالي .. اهو اقرب واحد لي واكبر مني بسنة وحدة.. اخوي عبدالرحمن بحنانه و عطفه على الكل اعتبره مثل ابوي واخوي اللي وقت الشدايد اول واحد الجأ له و لحكمته .. و اخوي علي احتاجه للمهمات الصعبة و خفة دمـه و ورحه الرياضية في حل الأمور بسهولة لانه ماخذ الدنيا ببساطة و بدون تعقيد .. ماجد اصغر اخواني .. احسن واحد يسوي لي مشاويري ولكنه صغير وماهمه غير كمبيوتره و ربعه و دراسته .. لكن محمد اهو الصديق .. اقدر افتح له قلبي و اشكي له كل الهموم .. معاي مثل التوأم .. محمد ما يعرف يعبر عن اللي بداخله وحتى لو كان متضايق ما يحب احد يتضايق بسبته او يحس ان حد يشفق عليه .. لكن انا ما يخش عني شي .. انا صندوق اسراره واهو صندوق اسراري ..اقدر اعرف اللي فيه من نظرة عيونه.. حتى زوجي ابوالهنوف كله يقول لي انا اغـار منه احسج تحبينه اكثر مني ..هههههه.. 
مرايم: الله يخليهم لج ان شاء الله 
سارة: ان شاء الله .. انا يا مرايم ما عندي خوات و انحرمت من هالشعور ... واتمنى انج تكونين شراة الأخت بالنسبة لي ...
مريم: وانتي وربي شراة الأخت 
سارة: ومحمد؟
مريم: شفيـه؟
سارة: شنو اقول له .. 
مريم: لازم تقولين له شي؟ 
سارة: اكيد يا مرايم .. محمد يبي يحيرج .. وامي رافضة هالشي ..
مريم منصدمة و حست بالغصة: امج؟ رافضتني؟
سارة: ابداً يا مرايم لا تفهميني غلط .. امي تمدح فيج و تبيج لواحد من عيالها من الخاطر ..لكن محمد للحين ما تخرج ولا يشتغل .. بس ان شاء الله كلها كم شهر... ولكنج سبق و رفضتي اخوي عبدالرحمن وهذا شوية فيه حساسية وماتبي ننرفض مرة ثانية ..
مريم بابتسامـة بريئة و خجولة و جرئية بنفس الوقت .. 
مريم: ماراح يتم الرفض مرة ثانية..
سارة: بذمتج؟.. قوليها دايركت الريم .. انتي موافقة ان نحيرج لأخوي محمد؟
مريم: بعد موافقة ابوي .. هيه 
سارة: كلللوووووووش ... بالمبارك ان شاء الله حرمــة اخويـــه
مريم: قصري حسج ام الهنووف لاحد يسمعج .. 
سارة: هههههه شفيج خايفة .. انا في البيت وماكو حد هنا .. وبعدين اهلج ما بيسمعووني يالخبلة انا اكلمج من موبايلج ...
مريم: هيه صج .. 
سارة: بعـون الله اول ما تخلصين امتحاناتج هالسنة راح نزوركم وما راح ننتظر حتى النتايج 
مريم:زين صبروا اشوف النتيجة يمكن راسبــة او شي
سارة: ماكوو صبر .. الولد مستعيل خبلتي به .. بس نفسي اعرف متى حبج ومتى شافج عشان يحبج!!
مريم: أي والله مادري شلون 
سارة: بذمتج؟؟ 
مريم: أمانة ام الهنوف اذا خبرج قولي لي شلون ومتى؟؟ اوكي
سارة: يــه !! معليه مقبولة منج بنت السالم .. لكن هب منج من اخوي اللي ما يرضى يرمس لي ..
مريم: شو تبينه يرمس لج .. من جد ماكو شي
سارة: عيل شلون حـبج؟
مريم: مدري
سارة: وانتي شلون حبيتيه؟
مريم: مدري .. يؤيؤ .. منو قال انا احبه؟
سارة: نبرة صوتج .. نظرة عيونج .. رفضج لعبدالرحمن و و قبولج لمحمد!
مريم: تدرين سارة و ربي اني ولا مرة كلمت اخوج .. ويمكن مرة او مرتين اللي شفته فيهم وماذكر حتى صوتـه وملامحـه..
سارة: عيل هذا حـب من اول نظرة اونه؟
مريم: يمكن .. بس انا ارتاح لـه
سارة: الله يهنيكم .. متى اشوف يدج بيده و جالسين في كوشة 
مريم: ساروونة ترى والله استحي
سارة: يحليلج .. طيب حبيبتي ماعندي رصيـد ريلي بيطلقني بسبتكم توه وعليا شاحنه لي ..
مريم: يه لهالدرجة انا ما استاهل وإلا ريلج بخيل ..
سارة: تستاهلين حبيبتي تستاهلين .. بس ريلج البخيل مو ريلي 
مريم: صج بخيل؟
سارة: منو؟
مريم: ريلـ .. اقصد محمــ .. قصدي اخـوج
سارة: ههههههههههههههه وربي لقول له ..
مريم صج مفتشلة: سارونة شو بتقولي له .. تكفين الا غلطة كلامية
سارة: لا غلطة كلامية ولا مطبعية .. انا حلفت إلا اقول له 
مريم: اهون عليج تخليني اتفشل أو اطيح من عينه .. 
سارة: الا بيستانس و بيستخف بعد .. هههههههاااااااي
مريم: تكفين لا ترمسين بشي و حياتي عندج .. 
سارة: يا حياتي .. لازم افرح اخويه .. تدرين شو راح اقول له؟
مريم: شو؟
سارة وهي شاقة الحلج: راح اقول له انج قلتي لي عنه ريلج محمد حبيبي 
مريم فاتحة فمها: وااابويه عليج .. انا انا قلت جي؟؟
سارة: او تدرين ما بقول له انج قلتي حبيبي .. بس بقولها اني سمعت قلبج يقولها و ينطقها قبل السانج ..
مريم:سارة و راس الهنوف لا ...
قطعتها سارة: اووكي حبيبتي اشوفج على خير الغلا .. بــاي
<<طوط طوط >>
سكرت سارة جوالها قبل لا تكمل مريم رمستها .. 
مرايم جالسة مرتبكة مو عارفة شو تسوي بحالها ..
كل ما تتصل على سارة تلقى جوالها مغلق .. اونها تدري و تبيها تحترق مكانها..
ياويل حالج يا مرايم .. من صجها بتقول له .. ريلي يمكن اتقبلها .. اكن انه حبيبي .. بس حلـوة ريلي بعد .. 
وهدت مرايم و بينها وبين نفسها كانت فرحانة مرّة ... اخيراً بيصير واقع .. 
+++++++++++++++++
في بيت بوعبدالرحمن
المغرب
+++++++++++++++++
ام عبدالرحمن جالسة بالصالة تنطر جيـة ولدها > محمد < 
وصل محمد وسلـم على أمه سلام عالماشي واهو ساير لغرفته .. 
محمد من ذاك اليوم وهو يحاول يتحاشى الرمسة مع امه حتى من بعد رضـاها ..
وقفته امـه ونادته .. وقف جنب الدري حتى من غير ما يطالعها او يفر راسه اتجاهها .. 
وسمية: تعال ابي اكلمك شويــه 
محمد: يمه تعبان ابي اسير ارتاح وارقد شوية
وسمية: النوم ما بيطير .. وبعدين للحين مغرب وين تسير ترقد هالحين
محمد: قلت لج لاني تعبان .. برقد شوية و بعدها بصحى اسير اشوف الربع .. 
وسمية: سلامتك يا ولديه شاللي متعبك؟
محمد: ربي يسلمج .. سلامتج ماكو شي .. بس الدراسة وخبرج اليوم الاربعا و الدوام ثقيل.. 
وسمية ابتسمت لولدها .. تعال ايلس جنبي عندي لك بشارة ..
محمد: بشارة لي؟ خير ان شاء الله
وراح وجلس مع امـــه
وسمية:اختك اتصلت على .. مـريم ..
محمد واعتدل بجلسته و وجه انتباهه لأمه
وسمية:بنت السالم
محمد: هيه؟؟
وسمية: قالت لنها ان نحن نبي نحيرها لك .. 
وقفت شوية عن الكلام و اعصاب محمد كانت مشدودة وكانت تراقبه شلون اهو مهتم يعرف .. وابتسمت له وقال:
ووافقت .. وبإذن الله عقب ما تخلصون امتحانات بنخطبها لك 
محمد فتح عيونه .. يمكن ما سمع زين بعد .. ظل ثواني مكاني ما يتحرك 
وامه مستغربة مافي ردة فعل يعني؟؟ حتى ملامح وييه جامدة ما تغيرت وكأنه ما سمعها!!
وسمية خافت: يمه علامك؟؟
محمد: ماشي .. انا ساير انام .. تامرين شي؟
وسمية: سلامتك 
وقام عنها يركب الدري .. وامه اطالعه مستغربة . واابويه شفيه ولدي؟؟ 
لما وصل على آخر درجة وقف مكانه!! .. وامه تراقبه !!
نزل مرة ثانية وكأنه تذكر شي .. راح لأمه 
محمد: أمــيه انتي شقلتي من شوي؟
وسمية: قلت لك بنت السالم وافقت و جريب بنخطبها لك..
هني محمد شق حلقه وكأنه توه يسمع و يستوعب .. لا بالله الولد استخف!!
حضن امــه بقوة .. وحملها و يدور فيها!!
وسمية: ويلي راسي مانبقادرة .. حسبي الله يا حموود .. 
محمد: هههههههههه احبج يمه اموووت فيج 
وسمية: حبتك القرادة .. ما تستحي على وييهك انت جي تسوي بي ... 
محمد: ههههههه اظاهر اني تعديت على حقوق غيري .. سوري يمه ..
وسمية: خسك الله .. لكن معليه ان ما علمت ابوك عليك .. لهالدرجة بنت السالم خسرتك عقلك ..
محمد: ههههههههههههااااي .. بااااااي يمـه 
وسمية: وين رايح توك تقول تعبان وساير تنام!!
محمد: أي نوم الله يهداج . انا ساير اشم هوا و اذوق طعم الهوى .. 
وسمية: الله يخلف عليك بالعقل و الدين .. سير بس سير 
محمد: في اماااااااان الله يمـه
وسمية: امان الكريم ووداعة الرحمن 
توه محمد بيطلع من البيت الا اخوه عبدالرحمن جـاي وكان شكله اصفر وحامل بيده كيس .. 
محمد: ذكرتي الرحمن و يالج عبده ... 
عبدالرحمن: عنلاتك كلنا عبيد الله 
محمد: والحينه انا شو قايل ... شو فيك بوضاحي لونك اصفر؟
عبدالرحمن: ماشي جايد .. اونه اسهال و رحت المستشفى و عطوني دوا .. 
محمد: ههههههه كثر من السوائل وانا خوك .. 
عبدالرحمن: معليه اتطنز على المرض ياحموود الله لا يذوقك اللي انا فيه.
محمد: انا اتطنز ؟ حاشاا لله ... انا ساير تامر شي؟
عبدالرحمن: سلامتك .. 
محمد:روح خل الغالية تخبرك الاخبار الحلوة اللي تشرح النفس 
عبدالرحمن: اخبار وشو؟
محمد: انا مستعيل خليها تخبرك .. بااااااااااي

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛ ° الجزء الثلاثــون °؛ ¤
++++++++
عبدالرحمن وزوجته 
++++++++
اخذت سماح شماغ عبدالرحمن وعلقته على الشماعة
عبدالرحمن تنهد تنهيده طويلة و تمدد على الشبرية ... 
سماح: الله يبارك له ان شاء الله يستاهل بو جاسم 
عبدالرحمن: هيه والله المسكين كان يحاتي بعد الوالدة انها ما توافق 
سماح: صج حبيبي انك كنت بتخطبها
عبدالرحمن: امي اللي كانت تبي تخطبها لي و لكن النصيب انج حياتي نصيبي 
سماح جلست على الشبرية بدلال تكلم زوجها 
سماح: احلى نصيب ... ولا راح تندم اصلاً وين تلاقي وحدة شراتي 
عبدالرحمن: فديتج الغلا .. أنا خايف انج انتي اللي تندمين ... 
سماح: بلاها هالرمسة 
سكت شوية و نزل راسه وقال لها : سمــاح..؟
سماح: لبيه ..
عبدالرحمن: لبيتي حاية ... انا ظلمتج معاي 
ابتسمت له سماح ابتسامه كلها حنان وود: انا احبك وأودك.. وصدقني انا راضية فيك بالرغم من كل شي.. عبدالرحمن مابيك تحاتي انا مستانسة و مرتاحة معاك ولا أبيك تشغل بالك و اللي كاتبه الله علينا اهو اللي بيكون ما بيدنا شي وكل شي نصيب .. وان شاء الله مع العلاج وبعون الله الامور بتيسر .. 
عبدالرحمن مسك يد سماح وباسها ... 
عبدالرحمن: الله لا يحرمني منج ..
سماح: ولا منك حبيبي
عبدالرحمن: يامحلا كلمة حبيبي يوم انج تنطقيها 
******************
الجازية و مرايم عالتلفون
******************
الجازي: والله مدري للحين ما قررت
مرايم: خلينا كلنا نستانس 
الجازي: افكر اني بس احط الميك اب خفيف و اشيل العباية موب لازم ان اسوي شعري تسريحة راح البس شيلة مناسبة للون الفستان ...
مرايم: لأ تكفين الجازية نبي نروح الصالون رباعة
الجازية: بس انا اخذت لي فستان بسيط وماهوب فخم وايد 
مرايم: معليه الجازية.. حبيبتي انتي.. وراس خالتي تكشخين معانا في العرس 
الجازية: هممم .. زين معليه ..لعيونج
مرايم:تسلم عيونج .. فديييتج والله
الجازية: مرايم؟؟؟ بسألج 
مريم: شوو؟
الجازية: شحال مبارك؟؟ 
مريم حست بغصة الجازية: الله له.. صرنا ما نشوفه وايد كل ما قربت ملكة شمس كل ما ابتعد عن جو البيت اكثر واكثر .. 
الجازية: الله يكون في عونــه ... ويعوضه و يعطيه على قد نيته 
مريم: ان شاءا لله . وانتي بعد غناتي ..
الجازية: أنا.. انه قربت خطبتي بعد 
مريم: والله؟؟؟؟ صج الجازي .. على منووو.. ياسر ما غيره؟
الجازية: ايـوه .. يـاسر ما غيره
مريم: مقتنعة؟
الجازية: ياسر ريّال ومافيه شي ينعاب .. وفوق هذا كله يحبني و يريدني و متمسك فيني ... 
مريم: ومبارك؟
الجازية: مبارك مافكر فيني غير شراة الأخت .. وانا احترمت شعوره .. ومثل ما انا مستحيل انساه متأكدة انه مستحيل ينسى شمس .. وراح احاول اخلي ياسر ينسينى احساسي بمبارك .. ومع العشرة ينولد حب جديد .وصدقيني ما يدوم الا الحب اللي بعد الزواج اللي ينبني على الاحترام و المحبة ...
مريم: الله يوفقج حبيبتي .. والله ان مبارك كاسر خاطري 
الجازي: وانا اكثر عنج بعد .. قلبي مجروح مو عشاني .. لكني حاسة بجرح مبارك وبآلامه .. 
مريم الدمعة بعينها و طاري اخوها و كسرته احبطوها.. كثر ما تعز شمس و فرحانة عشانها .. وكثر ما تحب الجازية وحاسه بمعاناتها ... كثر ماهي مستهمة على اخوها و حاسة فيه ... 
الجازي تبي تطلعهم من هالجو الكئيب ... 
الجازي: ابيج تكشخين في حفلة خطووبتي ازود من عرس شمسة بعد 
مريم: ولو غناتي .. هذا شي اكيد .. واخت العروس عروس ثانية 
الجازي: وربي انج اعز من الاخت 
مريم بخجل: تسلمين الغلا .. وانتي بعد لازم تكشخين في خطوبتي 
الجازي: هذا شي اكيييييد ... يووو مراايم شو مستوي؟؟
مريم: الله يسلمج انا بعد وراكم ثالثتكم ههههههه مشينا بالجملة 
الجازي: صج؟؟؟ ومنوو هذا سعيد الحظ
مريم: محمد الماجد .. 
الجازي: منوو منو .. شايفتني اعرف كل العربان اونج .. منو هذا؟
مريم: ههههه .. تذكرين الحادث اللي صار .. ينذكر ما ينعاد .. لما كنا في البر ؟؟؟ علي ربيع اخوي مبارك ..
الجازي: هيه هيه .. هذا اللي كان بالسيارة مع أحمد اخوج؟؟
مريم: ايــوه
الجازي: اهو؟؟؟ يوو مرايم مو اخوه كان خاطبج من قبل واخذ سماح بنت العالي؟؟
مريم: صج اخوه خطبني قبل واخذ سماح العالي .. لكن ماهو علي اللي خطبني ..!! اقول لج اسمه محمد ...
الجازي:عيل منو هذا بعد؟؟ 
مريم: اخوهم .. محمد 
الجازي: محمد .. محمد؟؟؟ 
مريم: ايوه محمد .. ليش تقولين اسمه جي 
الجازي: انتي سمعتي و شفتي روحج وانتي تنطقين اسمه .. ياويل حالي يا مرايم .. شوو هالسالفة بعد؟؟؟؟
مريم: ماشي سالفة 
الجازية: ما هقيتج تخشين عني .. 
مريم: ما خش عنج شي .. انتي اول وحدة و الوحيدة اللي قلت لج عنه..
الجازي: شو يعني ما استوى شي رسمي ؟؟
مريم: لا للحينه .. اخته خبرتني وقلت لها اني وافقت و ان شاء الله عقب الامتحانات بيحيروني له 
الجازي: يحيرونج له؟؟
مريم: هيه .. لانه للحين يدرس و هالسنة بس و بيتخرج .. وللحين ما اشتغل 
الجازي: الريم!!
مريم: شووو؟
الجازي: يدرس ؟ وللحين ما اشتغل؟ وبيحيرج بس ما بيخطبج؟؟ واخو خطيبج الاولي؟ 
مريم وبتردد : هيــه !!
الجازي:انتي تعرفينه من قبل؟؟ هذا شي اكيد اذا ما كنتي تحبينه او على علاقة معاه بعد !! 
مرايم منصدمة من كلام الجازي .. اللي عطتها اياها كاش في الويه 
مريم: جازية؟؟!!
الجازي: شو في؟؟ تبيني اجاملج .. ما تعودتي تخبين علي شي .. 
مريم: لأن ما صار شي عشان اقول لج ... 
الجازي: شاللي يخليج توافقين على حد ما تعرفينه ؟؟ للحين مستقبله موب معروف؟؟
مرايم: له مستقبل .. ومتفوق في دراسته .. طيب و بن عايلة 
الجازي: اولاد العوايل وايد .. شو يدرس هو؟؟
مريم: ادب انكليزي!!
الجازي بتفاجؤ: والله ؟؟ هذا بعد صدفة؟
مريم: أجل ووشوو؟؟
الجازي: يمكن كل شي جايز بعد ... 
مريم: اتشكين فيني ؟؟ ما هقيتها منج .. 
الجازي: انا سألتج وانتي موب طايعة ترمسين .. وانا مستحيل اشك فيح بشي شين .. لكن اذا ما تبين تقولي لي براحتج ..
مريم: انا مايبج تزعلين عليّ .. وربي ما عندي اعز منج ارمس له .. لكن مدري شقول .. لأني بجد مدري شلون كل هذا صار ..
الجازي: طيب خبرني شلون عرفتيه؟؟ 
مريم: البداية كانت من سنة تقريبا ..
الجازي: من سنة؟؟ شلون؟
مريم:كنا سايرين البحر.. بسيارة مبارك اليديدة اول ما عطاه ابوي اياها بيوم ميلاده .. وشفته واعتقد انه شافني .. لمحته اكثر من مرة بسبب الظروف اللي صابتنا الفترة اللي راحت.. كان يساعدني في دراستي لان الصدف .. أو القدر شاء الله نكون بنفس التخصص .. 
الجازي: شلون كان يساعدج ؟
مريم: كان يلخص لي الدروس و يشرح لي الاشياء اللي ماهوب فاهمتها و يعطيني ملخصات للمقررات..
الجازي: بأي طريق؟؟ المسنجر؟ مو معقولة التلفون..!!!
مريم: الجازية انتي تفكيرج راح بعيد .. انا ولا مرة كلمته .. انا حتى صوته زين اذا ميزته .. ولا اعرف ايميله...
الجازي: اجل وشلوون؟؟ بتيننيني انتي !!
مريم:اخوي مبارك اهو اللي كان صلة الوصل ..
الجازي: لا لا!! يعني مبارك يدري انج تميلين له او اهو يميل لج؟
مريم: يؤؤؤيؤ .. مبارك ما يدري بشي.. وماكو شي عشان يدري به ... مبارك اهو اللي اقترح علي لأول مرة لما كان يشوفني محتاسة مع كتبي وماني عارفة شي ..قال لي ان له صاحب يدرس نفس تخصصي و دافور و يقدر يساعدني اذا احتجت شي .. وكذا بس 
الجازي: يعني استغفلتي اخوج يا مرايم .. !! كان يكتب لج اشياء طبعا زود بعيدة عن الدراسة و اخوج يا غافلين لكم الله .. !!
مريم وحزت في نفسها: انا عمري ما استغفلت مبارك ولا خنت ثقة اهلي فيني ..وانا ماني صغيرة او مراهقة ادور عالكلام المعسول واجري وراه .. انا فاهمة قصدج .. تبين تقولين ان اهو اغواني بكلامه .. وكان يكتب كتابة حب و غرام في كتب الدراسة .. لكن وربي هذا ما صار .. غير مرة وحدة بس ..
الجازي: وهالمرة الوحدة شنو كتب لج فيها ..؟؟
مريم بجرأة مصطنعة : انا اللي كتبت له و اهو اللي رد علي !!
الجازي: انتي؟؟ كيف؟
مريم: وقت اللي اخوه خطبني .. كنت ابي ارد عالجماعة .. بس كنت بالأول ابي اعرف رده هو شو من هالخطبة .. وكتب لي وقال لي انه يبيني ... بس انه ما يقدر هالحين لانه يدرس و يبي يكوّن شخصه .. يبي يكون محمد اللي يستاهل مرايم .. وهذي كانت رمسته لي .. وهالحين راح يوفي بوعده .. 
الجازي: قصة غريبة!! وحب غريب!!
مريم: اول ما شفته عجبني شكله و تقاسيم وجهه .. ماهو لانه وسيم .. واهو ترى فعلاً وسيم وحتى شكله احلى مني بعد.. بس لأني شفت في ملامحه و شخصيته تشابه كبير من شخصية اخوي مبارك المرحة.. والرجولة .. اذاا تشوفين ويهه .. تشوفين ابتسامة ما تفارق ويهه .. كأنها ابتسامة طفل برئ حلو تنسيج اللي حواليج .. واذا شفتي عينه .. تشوفين طيبـة مالها آخر .. وكله على بعضه تلاقينه رجال بشخصية رزينة .. 
الجازي: يا عيني كل هذا فيه؟؟
مريم: واكثر .. لما شفت اسلوبه الكتابي السلس انبهرت فيه .. كلمات بالرغم من سهولتها و لكن تناغمها مع بعضها وطريقة شرحه .. اسلووب رائع بكل معنى الكلمة .. وحتى خطـه فنان .. 
الجازي: الحب يخلي الواحد يشوف أي شي يسويه الحبيب فنان..
مريم: صدقيني سر محبتي له اجهله .. بس احس بشعور ما اجمله .. وحبي له حلم جميل ما اطوله .. سألت نفسي مليون من الاسئلة .. وش مكانته عندي وشو منزله.. واكتشفت اني احبه وانه عمري ومستقبله ..
الجازي: صرتي تقولين شعر بنت السالم ...
مريم: هذا كلام طالع من القلب يالجازي ..
الجازية: قولي بعد .. عيشتيني في هالجو الحلو ...
مريم: حسي فيني يالجازي و بلهفتي .. وبتفكيري بأهلي و بلوعتي .. اتمنى قربه و هذا منيتي .. لكن خوفي اهو علتّي .. و المجهول اهو حيرتي .. ابي السعادة و الفرح بدنيتي .. ولكن خوفي من آخرتي و حسرتي ... 
الجازي: انتي ما تسوين شي تغضب الله يالريم ..
مريم: ادري.. لكن عاداتنا .. تقاليدنا .. تخليني اشك بأن الشرع يرضى او مايرضى .. اخاف اغضب ربي من دون ماقصد .. اخاف على سمعتي وانه ادري اني ما سويت شي.. لكن الخوف اللي ينزرع بقلوبنا ..و سمعة العايلة ...
الجازي: محمد من عايلة حشيم .. ولو انه شك للحظة بأخلاقج عمره ما فكر فيج .. ولا فكر ياخذج ويتمسك فيج وبوعده لج .. 
مريم: انا صج حبيته و تمنيته .. لكن اهلي في المقام الأول .. 
الجازي: الله يتمم عليج بالخير ان شاء الله
مريم: ادعي لي .. والله اني خايفة
الجازية: شقايل خايفة من شووو خلاص المفروض هالحين تكوني مستانسة من الخاطر ..
مريم: ماني مصدقة السعادة اللي انا فيها .. مو معقولة ان كل شي صار جي بسرعة ..
الجازية: وين بسرعة ..الحينه صار لكم سنة وخطبتكم ما بتصير اليوم او بكرة
مريم: مادري .. ادعي لي جازية 
الجازية: الله يوفقج حبيبتي و يتمم عليج و يبارك لج ..
مريم: ويوفقج انتي بعد ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

بيت بو خليفة
===================
بوخليفة منخش في زواية بالحديقة برة البيت و يشرب قـدو ... 
ولده مصطفى كان يدور عليه ولما ما شافه داخل البيت عرف ان اكيد رد يدخن و راح له يدوره بالحديقة .. 
بوخليفة كان مستانس و مقيد راسه و الجو عنده عجيب .. مسكين كان مستانس على روحه و يحسب ان ولده ما بيجكه واهو يشرب هنـي << يحسب نفسه لابس طاقية الأخفـى 
وتوه يطلع نفس الدخاان إلا ولده يناديه ..
مصطفى: ابـــووويـه انت هني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و يكح يكح بو خليفة لانه اخترع من صوت مصطفى وانحشر الدخان في حلقه اونه انكشف مكانه 
بوخليفة: حسبي الله على بليسك جي خرعتني بغيت اروح فيها .. تنحنح قول شي بالاول ..شِحالك يوبا او شي .. 
مصطفى: شحــالك يبة؟؟ 
بوخليفة: الحمد لله .. تمللت لروحي قلت اجي اقيل بالحديقة .. والجو فنان هنا .. 
مصطفى: تقيّل .. شايفك شوفة العين وجاكك وانت تدخن و بعد تقول لي تقيّل ..!!
بوخليفة: تقصد القدو .. لا بس إلا ابي اجربه..
مصطفى: والله موب زين لك يا ابويه ... عشان صحتك ..
بوخليفة: انا ادرى بصحتي منك ..
مصطفى: يعني هالحين التدخين زين لصحتك؟؟
بوخليفة بحزن:على الأقل عشان يفكك من عبالي .. و ترتاح مني بسرعة..
مصطفى بزعل: هذي رمسة تقولها ابويـه.. ما هقيتها منك .. هذا شي بسيط ولا ما يسوى جدام اللي سويته لي .. انت ربيتني وعلمتني و خليتني ريال .. والحين تبي تكسر قلبي و خاطري و تقول لي هالرمسة عشان ابي ارد لك شوية من جمايلك اللي لو اعيش طول حياتي ماقدر اوفي لك حقك فيها .. انا صحتك عندي بالدنيا .. واني اشوفك مرتاح و متونس غاية منيتي ..
بوخليفة وعيونه انغرقت من الدموع: انا صج عندي من العيال ماشاء الله .. ولكن وربي ما عندي بهالدنيا واحد منهم يسواك .. الله يرضى عليك و يوفقك دنيـا و آخرة ..
ويبوس مصطفى ابوه على راسـه 
مصطفى: مابيك تزعلني منك بهالرمسة مرة ثانية ...
بوخليفة: شسوي يا ولدي الدنيا ضايقة فيني .. وانت اما بالجامعة او في الشغل .. وانا هني مجابل التلفزيون ويا هالقنوات اللي كلها اغاني و فسق و اشياء مافهم لها ... 
مصطفى: طيب ليش ما تروح لبو فهد ؟؟
بوخليفة: بو فهد في المزرعة من امـس ..
مصطفى: شرايك نزوجك ابويـه؟
بوخليفة: اتطعبز عليّ خسك الله .. عنلاتك 
مصطفى: لا ليش .. والله ارمس من جــد؟؟
بوخليفة: شو من جد بعد .. انا اللي جـد و عيال عيالي اطول عني ..
مصطفى: و شو فيها .. اكبر منك و يتزوجون .. منها حرمـة تونسك بالبيت و تدير بالها عليك ...
بوخليفة: انت اللي تزوج ولا تدير بالك فيني 
مصطفى: يبه ترى ارمس من صجي .. اصلاً منو تلقى واحد بحلاتك و خفة دمك وماتذوب في هواك؟؟
بوخليفة: واا بويه عليك .. شو تذوب ما تذوب بعد 
مصطفى:هههههههه 
بوخليفة: انت شايف وحده تناسبني؟؟
مصطفى: هـاا ابويه!! شكل طاري العرس ياب راسك 
بوخليفة: عنلاتك .. انت اللي تقول الحين هب انا ..
مصطفى: وانا للحين عند كلامـي .. تعال الحينه نسير داخل البيت اشوف الجو صار حر ازود.. 
وسارو لداخل البيت لكنهم جلسوا بالديوانيـة 
الدينوانية كبيرة وايد وصايرة عن 3 غرف ببعض ومعاها مطبخ صغير و تواليـت..كانت على مستوى و راقيـة .. وفيها التلفزيون الكبير و شاشة كأنها شاشه السينما كم كبرها .. و طبعا الستلايت و الفيديو ... حتى ستيرو كبير ... مصطفى عملها مخصوص عشان ابوه .. وموفر فيها كل الوسائل الترفية و الراحة ..
مصطفى يحـب ابوه .. امـه صفية الله يرحمها على الرغم من الظلم اللي شافته من عيال زوجها.. ولكنها كانت صابرة عليهم و تعتبرهم شراة عيالها .. مصطفى اهو الاخو الوحيد اللي امـه تختلف عن ام اخونه.. ابوه ما كان يفرق في معاملته مع عياله و كلهم يلاقون الدلال نفسـه .. ولكن دلال عياله الكبار ما ثمر فيهم وانقلب على ابوه رادي .. اما مصطفى خزيت العين عنه .. امه غرست فيه حب ابوه و حب الأهل .. لانها كانت مقطوعة من شجرة و عندها من المال و الخير الكثير اللي ورثته له بعد ما توفت.. امـه علمته ان الفلوس من غير اهل وعزوة ما لها قيمة و اثمرت مجهودها بثمرة "مصطفى" البار بوالدينه ...
بوخليفة:ها ابويه .. شو عن العرس ؟؟
مصطفى:هممم .. هههههه تبي ادور لك عروس وإلا بتدور لنفسك؟؟
بوخليفة: طاع هذا .. انا اقصدك انت !!
مصطفى: انه .. قريب ان شاء االله 
بوخليفة: صج صج يا ولديه ؟؟ ومن بنته بنت الحلال ؟
مصطفى: انت تعرف اهلها و راح يسرك نسبنا ان شاء الله
بوخليفة:فرحني فرح الله قلبك يا ولديه .. من بنته؟
مصطفى بخجل: بنت ولد بوفهد .. 
بوخليفة: بنت ناصر؟؟
مصطفى: هيه 
بوخليفة: زين ما اخترت يا ولدي .. ناس ما عليهم كلام ..
مصطفى: والنعم فيهم ... 
بوخليفة: أي وحدة منهم يا ولدي؟؟ الكبيرة اللي في الجامعة؟؟ يتراوى لي اسمها مرايم ..اتذكر يوم انك انولدت .. بوفهد كان يعايرني .. يقول انا الحين استقبل عيال عيالي وانت يالشيبة للحين تجيب عيال..ههههههههه و اتذكر انك اكبر بكم شهر بس ..
مصطفى: يا يبـه ... انا ما اعني الكبيرة .. انا ابي اللي في المدرسة ..!
بوخليفة: بالمدرسة؟ وش لك بالبزران ..!!
مصطفى حاس بوزه من كلام ابوه: بالثانوية يوبا وين بزران الله يهداك .. 
بوخليفة: وليش ما تاخذ الكبيرة؟؟
مصطفى: الخاطر ما بغى إلا الصغيرة .. والقلب ومايريد يابويـه..
بوخليفة: وابويه عليك .. ومتى شافتها عينك عشان قلبك يريدها؟؟
مصطفى: شفتها اكثر من مرة واهي رادة من المدرسة ..
بوخليفة: شو اسمها؟
مصطفى: مدري 
بوخليفة: دام انها بالمدرسة اجل اصبر عليها كم شهر .. الحين المدارس امتحانات وانت وراك جامعة ..
مصطفى: يعني انت موافق يبـه؟؟
بوخليفة: اكيد يا ولدي على بركة الله .. 
مصطفى فرح من الخاطر: االله يخليك لي ابوويه ..
بوخليفة: بس اذا اهلها مارضوا لزام اتقبل وانا بوك 
مصطفى: ليش ما يرضون ؟؟ انا فيني شي ينعاب؟؟
بوخليفة: مو جي ابويه .. بس البنت للحين بالمدرسة و عندها اخت اكبر منها للحين ما اعرست!..
مصطفى: التقاليد ..!!
بوخليفة: هذي عوايدنا وانا ابوك .. 
مصطفى: انا ما قلت شي .. لكن الزمن تبدل .. احنا نحترم عاداتنا و تقاليدنا و لكن ما قدسها .. 
بوخليفة: لكل حادث حديث .. لما يجي وقته يكون لنا كلام ثاني ..
مصطفى: الله كـريم و يسهل الامور ان شاء الله
بوخليفة: إن شاء الله ........
===================
يوم الاربعا الظهر
في بيت ناصر السالم
===================
مريم ما راحت الجامعة لانها ما عندها الا محاظرة وحدة ومافيها شي مهم ..
سمعت صوت في غرفة رباب ... واستغربت لانهم الصبح راحين المدرسة يعني منو اللي في غرفتها؟؟
دقت باب و ياها صوت رباب اختها .. من؟؟
دخلت مرايم و سلمت على اختها ..
رباب كانت على السرير و متلحفة و حاضنه دبها الكبير .."" هذا دبدوب حلو جاها هدية من عند صديقتها بيوم عيد ميلادها السنة اللي طافت""
راحت مرايم و قعدت على سريرها و مسحت على شعرها ... 
مريم: علامج حبيبتي روبي ما رحتي المدرسة اليوم؟؟
رباب: رحت و رديت ..
مريم: شفيج؟ عسى ما شر تشكين شي؟
رباب: تعبانة شوية .. احس عافيتي كلها متكسرة .. 
مريم: ياويل حالي عليج .. ليش ما قلتي لخالتي .. على الأقل نوديج المستشفى انتطمن عليج ..
رباب:مابي اروح مكان .. شربت اسبرين و ان شاء الله بصير احسن ..
مريم: ان شاء الله! ...
رباب: ومنها عيارة بعد عشان ملكة شمس الليلة 
مريم: ههههه .. بس .. اشوف بعيونج حزن !!
وما كملت مريم كلامها الا ودمعة رباب تطيح على خدها قبل لا تلحق تمسحها .. 
مريم خافت على اختها ...
مريم: شفيج شو مستوي علميني؟!!!!
رباب: لميني بحضنج مريم ....
واخذتها مرايم بحضنها و تمت رباب تبجي من الخاطر ...
مريم: يا ويل حالي ... شو صار عشان عينيج تذرف هالدموع الغالية ..
رباب: ماني بقادرة استحمل .. خلااص .. كرهت المدرسة و اللي فيها .. كرهت الناس .. كرهت الكمبيوتر و كرهت الكل ... الكل يا مراايم الكل ..
مريم: شو مستوي عشان كل هذا .. معقولة ضحكة البيت ترمس بهالرمسة ..
رباب: ماروم اقول غير هالكلام .. وحشتني رجـاء بالحيل .. كنا ما نتفارق و الحين اسبوعين ما اشوفها و لا ارمسها و انا ادري انها محتاجة لي بهالوقت ..
مريم:الله يكون في عونها على اللي صابها ..
رفعت رباب راسها و اتطالع بأختها و الدموع تارسة وييها ..
رباب: انتي بعد سمعتي عنها؟!! ... افضحوها الله لا يستر عليهم دنيا ولا آخرة 
مريم: انا سمعت شوية كلام بس ما دريت منهي المسكينة اللي سوو بها جي .. لكن خالتي شما قالت لي عن السالفة كلها ..
رباب: أمي ظالمة .. اظلمتها مثل ماهم اظلموهااا
مريم: ربـاب ... عيب هالكلام .. امج خايفة عليج ..
رباب: تخاف عليّ!! يعني اموت بحسرتي عشان ترحمني ..
مريم: شو هالكلام .. انتي للحين صغيرة ما تعرفين في هالدنيا كثر ما الكبار يعرفون ..
رباب: صغار و صغار .. ومنو بياخذ حق الصغار اذا الكبار اهم اللي يظلمون..
مريم: الحين استوت خالتي شما ظالمة يا رباب .. شو كنتي تبينها تسوي عشان تحميج و بنفس الوقت تكون عادلة ..
رباب: على الأقل تخليني اكلمها و ارمس معاها .. اسمع لشكواها .. أواسيها ..
مريم:امج خايفة عليج من رمسة الناس اللي ما ترحم ..
رباب: بس رجوي ما سوت شي .. والله العظيم اهي عمرها ما رمست مع صبي وهذا كان جزاتها..
مريم: بس الناس لها الظاهر ...
رباب: الناس و النااس .. منو الناس هذيلا .. احنا الناس .. لا نرمس عن غيرنا وماحد بيرمس علينا..
مريم: الله يكون بعونج .. وأنا مقدرة اللي انتي فيه ..
رباب بتوسل: مرايم ساعدييني 
مريم: بشو اقدر اساعدج ؟
رباب: امي حتى التلفون مانعته عليّ.. ابي اتصل لها .. بس ابي اتطمن عليها ..
مريم: بس خالتي.............
رباب: ما راح تدري ... خمس دقايق بس ... تكفين!..
مريم اطالع في اختها وكاسرة خاطرها .. عمرها ما شافت اختها ذبلانة مثل هالايام .. وين البسمة اللي ما تفارقها.. وين الضحكة اللي تدوي البيت .. وين هذرتها اللي ما تخلص .. الحين صارت ما تقعد معاهم .. ولا ترمس معاهم .. وابتسامتها باهتة و ضحكتها من غير نفس .. حتى المدرسة كل يوم و الثاني ما تروحها .. وإذا راحت كلها ساعة او ساعتين ورادة..
مريم: بس مو تطولين .." وتغمز لها ".. وهذا سر بيننا 
لمت رباب اختها واهي فرحانة و ابتسامتها تارسة وييها .. وعيونها تلمع من الدموع التي امتزجت مع دموع الفرح ...
عطت مرايم جوالها لرباب و اطلعت عنها ...
و اتصلت رباب لصديقتها رجـاء ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

===================
يوم الاربعاء العصر
في بيت فهـد وسعد
===================
سعد توه راد من برا وداخل البيت مستعيل ......
شافه فهد و ناداه ...
فهد: سعد .. سعد تعال ابيك... 
سعد: خير اخويه آمر بغيت شي؟
فهد: وينك من الظهر ماندري عنك .. انت ناسي ان الليلة ملكة شمس ..
سعد: لا اخويه ماني بناسي .. بس انشغلت شوية ..
فهد: انت ماخذ اجازة اليوم و بكرة بعد انشغلت في شنو ..
سعد: شغل خارج المستشفى .. مو وقتها الحين اقول لك ..
فهد: سعد.. حالك مو عاجبني ... شصاير شو مستوي و عافس حياتك فوق وتحت جي .. 
سعد تنهد و جلس على الكرسي بالصالة واهو منزل راسه: مادري شقول لك ...
فهد ويجلس معاه: قول وأنا اخوك خير؟؟
سعد: لـيـلـيـان...
فهد ويعتدل بجلسته .. شو فيها؟؟ 
سعد: وصلت اليوم من المانيا .. وهي الحين بالامارات ..
فهد: وهذي حزتها بعد ... ليش جاية وشو تبغي منك انت مو طلقتها؟؟
سعد: انا.. انا ما طلقتها .. 
فهد: شوو .. ما طلقتها .. يعني كذبت علي ..
سعد: مو بسهولة ...
فهد: شو مو بسهولة .. شو بعد .. والحين اهي ليش رادة ؟؟ انت تبي امك تجن ..
سعد: مو هذي المشكلة .. المشكلة اكبر من جي ..
فهد: شو بعد مستوي؟
سعد: ليليان جاية ومعاها ولدي .. 
فهد قام على طوله: شو؟؟ ولدك؟؟
سعد: هيه ..
فهد: ومن وين طلع ولدك هذا من سنة الحين ...
سعد: انا دريت انها حامل من قبل لا نرجع البلاد .. لكن ..
فهد: انت بتذبح امك .. وابوك وين يودي وييهه من بين العربان .. 
سعد: ما دريت ..ان بيصير كل هذا
فهد: تسوي عملتك و تقول ما دريت 
سعد: ابيك تساعدني و توقف معاي 
فهد: وينها الحين؟
سعد: وديتها فندق على ما استأجر لها شقة ..
فهد: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..
===================
يوم الاربعا المغرب
في بيت فهـد "بوبدر"
===================
وصلت العروس من الصالون و استقبلتها الزغاريد من اول ما دخلت ...
المغرب كان بس الأهل هناك " زوجة وبنات ناصر السالم" " بنات راشد السالم" "الجازية وامها" "شيخة وامها" " الجدة حصة".. لكن المعازيم و جماعة المعرس للحين ما وصلوا ..
العروس شمس >> كانت الشمس بكل انوارها في ليلتها ... 
اول ما دخلت البيت ركبوها غرفتها عشان لا حد يشوفها من المعازيم إلا ساعة الملكة ...
ركبت معاها لغرفتها اختها بدرية و مرايم و شيخة و أمها << أم زوجها 
اول مرة يشوفونها بهالحلاوة و الجمال .. لانها حفّت حواجبها .. وتحنت.. و مكياجها فنان .. اهي دومها تحب الالوان الغامجة بالمناسبات .. ولكن بهاليوم لابسة فستان بيج مايل للأصفرار وفيه شوية ورد برتقالي >شمس<... فستانها كان بسيط و فخامته في بساطته .. كان بدون اكمام و لكنها لابسة طرحة طويلة لريولها ... شعرها ما لمته .. ولكن مسوية فيه قصة الشلال و مسوته بس سشوار و فعلا صاير فنان و اهو يتدلى على كتفها ... ومكياجها من جد فنان وبني وفيه شوية زهري ومتناسق تناسق عجيب مع الفستان وويها الدائري ...
راحت لها ام سامي << أم نادر << أم خطيبها ... وباستها و قامت اتفحص فيها كأنها أول مرة تشوفها ... 
أم سـامي: بالبركة يا بنتي .. يا حظ ولدي فيج .. الله يرحم امج الغالية كانت اتمنى تشوف هاليوم ..
وشمس و علامات الحزن الممزوجة بالخجل بانت على وييها من كلام ام نادر: الله يبارك فيج خالتي .. والله يرحمها برحمته ... 
ام سامي: من اليوم وساير تناديني يمـه يا بنتي ..
شمس: ان شاءا لله خالتي
ام سامي: شقلنا؟؟
شمس: معليه خالتي يبي لي اتعود .. ما تعودت اقول هالكلمة إلا لأمي ومن راحت ما قلتها لحد غير..
شيخة وتبوس ربيعة عمرها: مبروك حبيتي 
شمس و تمسح عينها عسب تطيح دمعة: الله يبارك فيج حبيبتي عقبالج ... 
وتبارك لها مرايم بعد: مبروك حبيبتي منج المال ومنه العيال 
شمس:ههههههههه الله يبارك فيج
شيخة: عنلاتج الحين من اخوي العيال ههههههه
مرايم: شسوي فيها .. طالعها تبي تبجي لنا الحين و تخر هالمكياج الفنان اللي خلى من وييها اللي ما يتشاهد ملاك ...
شمس: عنلااااااااتج مريووم .. 
شيخة: هيه والله صدقتي الريم
شمس: واا بويه عليكم 
ام سامي:شو عندكن انتو على حرمة ولديــه .. يووزو عنها ...
شيخة: نطقت الحكومة خلاص .. يعني ممنوع نرمس 
ام سامي: ام السان الطويل .. انا سايرة للحريم تحت .. تحملوا فيها ولا تغيضوها 
شيخة: تـم أمية لا ادرين بال
وراحت ام سامي" أم نادر" وسكرت الباب وراها 
وتنفست شمس الصعدااء و جلست على الكرسي .. 
مرايم: شو هذا بعد هذا بعد كل هالتنهيدة من الحب؟؟؟؟؟
شيخة: ايوه اجل وش تضنين .. الحب عاميل عمايله عندهم .. هههههههه
مريم: سكتو سكتو .. قلبي يرقص 
شيخة: كل هذا من الونااسة الله يجيب هاليوم متى يا ربي انا بعد يرقص قلبي 
مريم:هههههههههه ما خبري بج جي .. من يوم يومج خجووله من العـم
شمس: انا هب متفيجة لكم .. بموت .. خايفة .. مرتبكة .. بس اتصلي شووخ لأخوج قول له أجلنا الملكة ليوم ثاني ..
شيخة: شو انتي ناوية على اخوي يروح فيها .. وربي لا يستخف .. بروحه هالايام عقله صاير خفيف!! انا شكيت فيه انه صاحي ماهو مصدق ان اخيرا بيتحقق حلمه ..
مريم: أي هذا الحب وما يسوي .. آآه آه .. الله يفرح قلبه هنياا له ..
شيخة: شوو الريم لا تعطين اخوي عين بس ..
مريم: عنلاتج الحينه انا عيني حارة يعني ..
شمس: انتو ما تحسون .. لكن وين ارمس مع بقـر!!
شيخة: Oh No!! شو هالكلمات هذي .. انتي بتستوين حرمة اخوي!! راحت على عيال اخويه دام بتعلميهم هالكلام الحلو ..
شمس: وربي الحين ببجي إن ما سكتي عني ..
مريم: تكفين .. المكياج حرام يروح .. 
شيخة: تبين اخوي يغمى عليه اذا شاف الكحل سايح .. وربي تصيرين دراكورلا...
شمس: اراويج شلون اصير دراكولا ...
وقامت شمس لشيخة و اطقها طق!!
شيخة: يالياهل .. وربي انج جنيتي ..
شمس: الحينه حسيت بنشاط وهدأت اعصابي ..
مريم: تسمحون لي انسحب بهدوء واسير عنكم لا اتهزب حالي حال شووخ ..
شمس: لا الريم خلكم معاي ..
مريم: وين اقعد.. اخاف منج تسوين بي شي .. للحين ما دخلت دنيا ولا تهنيت بشبابي ..
شيخة: أي والله .. توني اكتشف فيج انج مفترسة .. لكن معليه نادر بيروضج ..
شمس: سمعي بشو ترمس .. تبي تنرفزني غصب وتبيني اسكت ..
مريم: خلاص حبيبتي انا ما راح اسوي لج شي ..
شيخة: ولا أنا خلاص .. المهم انتي هدي اعصابج .. ايوااااا شمووس كلها كم ساعة تصفين انتي و نادر لحالكم .. ههههههههههههه 
شمس تصلبت مكانها: لا شو لحالنا .. لازم تكونون معاي ..
مريم: وين نكون معاج .. الريال بيستوي ريلج .. بعد اخته تنجاز معاه لكن انا مالي سالفة ...
شمس: شيخة تكفين ها ..
شيخة: لا ابويه .. انتي ناوية علي يهزبني من الزين .. ههاااي .. لا حبيبتي انا احب احتفظ بكرامتي ..
شمس نزلت راسها و نزلت دمعة من عينها...
شمس: أبي امي ... يا ليتها تكون معاي بهاليوم ...
شيخة نزلت راسها: الله يرحمها ...
مريم حست بشعور شمس .. ولأنها تعرف شكثر كانت تحب امها ومتعلقة فيها .. ولأنها نفسها فاقدة لأمها وحاسها بوجعها خصوصا بيوم مثل هذا ..
مريم: امـج بهاليوم فرحانة .. وروحها الطاهرة تبارك لج بهاليوم .. تأكدي انها حاظرة معاج هني .. ووقت العقد .. وبكل خطوة .. 
لمت شمس مريم بحنان ...
مريم: والحينه خلينا نضبط لج المكياج ... خربتيه ....
وضبطت شيخة ومرايم المكياج لشمس ...
+ ******* +
وصل الملا
+ ******* +
في ديوانية بيت فهد ( بوبدر) .... 
"المعرس وابوه و اخوانه" و " راشد السالم وولده سيف" و "الجد سالم بوفهد" و"العم سعد" و " وناصر السالم وولده أحمد " " بو نايف وبوحميد خوال شمس"
في أحد غايب؟؟؟ .......
ناصر يكلم سيف على جنب: بـوي سيف ما تدري وين مبارك؟
سيف: لا عمي ما شفته .. اتصلت عليه قبل لا ايي هني تلفونه مغلق ..
ناصر كان متضايق لأن ولده موب معاه ولا يدري وينه لكنه ما حب يبين لحد من الموجودين بهالشي...
اخذوا الوكالة من عند العروس "شمس" وتـم عقـد القرآن و تعالت زغاريد الفرح .. 
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
""مـبـارك""وين من هذا كله 
وشمس حبـه صـارت لغيره
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
مبارك ما كان بعيد ..
مبارك كان في سيارته وعند باب بيت عمـه ..
اول ما سمع صوت الزغاريد .. عرف ان خلاص .. انتهى كل شي ..
بأستسلام و كأنه تعباان و تحول من شاب في اول العشرين الى شايب في نهاية الستين ...
لابس نظاته الشمسة مع ان الوقت ليل ..
تدرون ليش؟ ... عشان يمنع نفسه من انه يشوف دموعه .. 
ياللي خذيت مني شمسي .. ذبحتني و جرحت امسي .. 
بهالليل يهل دمعــي..ذاب احساسي و سمعي .. 
راح الدفا و النور .. دامك خذيت الشمس ..
ساعتي تصير شهور .. دام الهمس بلا حس .. 
يومي يصير دهـور .. و البسمة صارت أمس ..
ودي انسى احزاني .. وودي انسى اجراحي ..
يا أهل الله ودوني ... اعيش في زمن ثاني ..
الليل عـذاب و جفـا .. و الصبح شمسه اختفى ..
وين الدفا بهذا الشتا ... راحت شمسي وكفى ..
مبارك..:..وكفـى يا مبارك .. وكفااية ... آآه يا قلبي ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

نزلوا العروس على صوت التهاليل و الزغاريد من أم العروس و الحريم
=======
سلمت شمس على يدتها و باستها على راسها و الجدة حصة تبوسها و تبارك لها ...
شما: مبروك حبيبتي ...
شمس: الله يبارك فيج خالتي ..
الجدة حصة: بالبركة يا بنيتي غديتي حـرمة .. لكن جي عظامج طالعة تفشلينا ويا العرب يقولون وشو ما نأكلج !!
فطيم: هذا الرجيم و الرشاقة يدتي .. 
الجدة حصـة: امحق والله امحق .. 
شمس: يعني انا موب طالعة حلوة يدتي؟؟
الجدة حصة: عين الحسود فيها عـود يحفظج الرحمن من العين ... طالعة قمر .. آآه ذكرتيني بشبابي .... 
الكل: هههههههههههه 
رباب وتكتم ضحكتها: انتي للحين شباب يدووه 
الجدة حصة: انتي ام لسانين نقطينا بسكاتج .. افتكينا من هذرتج كم يوم و الحين رديتي ...
زينة: أي يدوه اظاهر ذكرتج بما مضى ... 
الجدة: يقول المثل يا بنت راشد إذا بغيت تنسى همك تذكر ليلة عرسك..
شيخة وتكلم شمس بهمس: والله يدتج هذي مدرسة 
شمس: ما شفتي شي تراج للحينه .. ههههههه
<<<<أحمد: الحريم .. المعرس بيدخل ...
شمس وماسكة يد مرايم: ياويلي .. ياويلي ..
مريم:يؤيو تركيني يا بنت الناس ريلج بيدخل علينا وأنا كذذا حالي ..
اتركتها شمس بأستسلام ..
مريم: هههههه ابتسمي يالخبلة ..
نادر كان كاشـخ .. بدلة و نيك تاي .. وجوتيه يملع .. يبيين يديد و لكن مو مقصر في تلميعة بعد خخخخ .. معرس ومرتبش ..
كان الجد سالم و فهد وناصر و راشد و سعد اهم اللي ادخلوا مع المعرس وسلموه لعروس ..
شمس فرحت من الخاطر من لمة اعمامها وخوالها معاها ...
باركوا لها على الملجة و ردت عليهم وكلها حياء و خجل و ارتباك ... 
نادر متونس من الخاطر و يوم سمع صوتها ما صدق نفسه و في خاطره يتمنى ان ماكو حد معاه غيره و غيرها ..!!
مسك فهـد يد المعرس ووقفه بجنب شمـس بنـته ...
نادر واقف وجها لوجه مع شمس .. وطبعا شمس للحينه مغطية وييها بالطرحة ...
رفع نادر المطرحة من ويه شمس .. وتصلب مكانه ...
نادر: واا بويه عليج شو هالحلاة .. لا يكون بدلوج وعطوني وحدة ثانية ؟؟
شمس احترق وييها من المستحى و اطالعته بطرف عين تتوعد فيه ...
الكل ضحك وخصوصا اهله لانهم يعرفونه و يعرفون سوالفه : هههههههههههاااي 
وباسها نادر على جبينها و زادت حمرة خدودها .. 
نادر: مبروك شمسي
شمس: مبروك لك بعد ..
نادر: مستحية مني شمسي .. امشي ترى عادي ..
ام سامي: خف على البنية شوي مو من اولها يا ولدي ..
نادر ويبوس امه على راسها : ان شاء الله يمه ..
ويهمس نادر في اذن امه: ياللا اميه قولي لهم يخلونا بروحنا لاه ...
ام نادر: والله انك مفشلنا..
الجدة حصة: تعالو يا عيالي الميلس ..
شيخة و تهمس لنادر: والله يدتها راعيتها .. حققت مرادك 
و تركوهم لروحهم يدخلون في الميلس ... 
واهو ما كذب خبر على طول قفل باب الميلس ..
شمس: هو هو .. ليش قافله ... خله مفتوح 
نادر: شفيييج ؟؟ شو مفتوح بعد خلاص استويتي حرميته .. 
شمس: معليه واذا يعني ..
نادر: لا يكون بس انا باكلج ؟؟؟
شمس اسكتت .. 
وراح نادر وجلس جنبها .. 
شمس: بعد شوي شو انته لصقة ..
نادر: سمعي عاد ان ما ستويتي حرمة سنعة عطيتج راشدي يعدلج من اول ليلة ترى انا ريال حمش ...
شمس: امحق حمش ..
نادر: شو شو قلتي الشيخة شمس .. اشوفج تقطين خيط و خيط .. لايكون حد جابرج علي وانا مدري؟؟ خبري بج ميتة في هوااي و تنطرين هاليوم من زمان .. وإلا تغيرت النفوس الحينه؟؟
شمس: نادر انا استحي وانت ما تقدر هالشي ..
نادر: فديت اللي يستحوون .. شمسي ؟..
شمس: سم؟
نادر: سمّ الله عدوج .. قولي لبـيه احلى منج .. 
شمس: لبيه ..
نادر: لبيتي حاية يا بعد قلبي ... شمسي .. انتي فرحانه؟؟
شمس: لا شمس ...
نادر:هههههههه فديت خفة الدم .. صج شموسي انتي مستانسة؟؟
شمس هزت راسها بخجل بالايجاب ...
نادر: وانا وربي يعلم اني الدنيا ماهب سايعتني .. وكل اللي اتمناه ان الله يوفقني و اسعدج ..
شمس: وانا بعد اللي اتمناه ان الله يوفقنا و يقدرني اسعدك ..
نادر: ربي يشهد علي .. اني احبج يا شمسي ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الواحد و الثلاثون °؛¤
عندما يفقد الانسان شخص عزيز يحس بلوعة الفراق.. لانه لن يراه . .ووداعه هذا بعده فراق ابدي .. ولكن !!.. حين يفقد الانسان شخص عزيز على قلبه .. ولكنه حي على وجه هذه الارض وبنفس الوقت هو ميت بقلبه .. فيكون الاحساس بالحياة بدون احساس .. ينكسر القلب و يصّير جريحا كسيرا بلا تجبير.. كأنه الداء و السم الدواء .. 
يمتزج الشعور .. تختلف المفاهيم .. و تختلط الاحاسيس .. و يصبح الحـب داء للمحبين .. 
يصبح حب الأمس .. اساسٌ للألم .. ولكن ..! ... هل تتوقف حياة الانسان بسبب فقده لحب كان كل حياته .. او اعتقد انه كان كل حياته .. هل الحب هو حياة الانسان؟؟ ولا حياة للانسان من دونه؟؟ 
نعم...!!
لا حياة للأنسان بدون الحب .. بدون المودة .. بدون الشجن ..بدون الاحترام وحب الافراد ... 
في حياتنا من الحب الكثير .. واناس احببناهم و بشدة .. ومع مضي السنين و تواتر الأيام نمضي في طريقنا .. لان الحب يحيينا ولا يميتنا .. وإن اماتنا فنحن بيدنا ان نحيي انفسنا .. 
انا احب .. وانتم تحبون .. وكل انسان في هذي الحياة يحب ..بالرغم من اختلاف الاشخاص .. واختلاف المفاهيم..كلنا نُحِب ونُحَب..ومن يقول انه لا يحب فهو ليس بأنسان ....
نحب ابونا الذي يترجم حبه لنا بالافعال .. ويعمل ليل نهار ..
نحـب امنا التي ربتنا و سهرت الليالي علينا .. 
احببنا صديقاتنا و اصدقاءنا الذين عاشو معنا لحظات الفرح و الحزن .. لحظات المعاناة و الألم.. و لحظات الانسباط و روحانية النفس .. 
نحب أهلنا و رحمنا .. نحب من علمونا حرفاّ فأمرنا الله ان نُصيّر لهم عبيدا .. 
نحب الحب فهو اساس الحياة .. و نحب الحياة لان فيها الحب .. 
نحب ان نحب .. فالحب عاطفة نقيه .. فهي اساس الانسانية .. فهي الشعور النقي الخالي من الانانية .. و إن وجد فيه الكبرياء و العفوية فهو ذلك العشق المتيم لصاحبه .. و الرافع لشأنه ..
و خلاصة الأمر ..نقول ان الحب هو اساس هذه الحياة .. 
حياة << حي << حيوية<< شعور<< انسانية .. إذاً فأنا انسان حساس و شاعري بهذا العالم بهذه الدنيا الفانية .. 
شمس كلها اسبوع من بعد اقترانها بحبيب قلبها .. ووليد طفولتها .. وربيع عمرها و تتزوج بـه.. فقد طال انتظارها .. وآن لها ان يفرح قلبها الشقي .. و يرتاح قلب نادر الندي .. 
تمت ملكة نادر و شمس .. و فـرح الله قلبهما .. ولكن على الجانب الآخر كان مبارك .. كسير القلب .. جريح النفس .. تحطمت آماله .. و اختفت احلامه .. غابت الشمس عنه ... كان يكره منظر الغروب .. و الآن صار يكره ذكر الشمس.. ويجحد ساعة الغروب و يتذكر فيها لحظة ذوبان الجليد .. اقصد بهذا احساسه .. فصار احساسه بشمس قاسي كالجليد .. يذوب ولكن ليس بأقتراب و تزايد حرارة الشمس ولكن بأبتعادها عنه .. 
مبارك الهادئ صيّر إلى شيطان جبّار .. صار بركان يفور في وجه كل انسان ... أي انسان كان .. تبدل الزمان ..و تحول الحمل الوديع إلى ذئب جائر.. تحولت ابتسامته إلى آهـة .. وحياته صيّرت لمتاهة .. و كل الناس من حوله محتارة .. لا يعلمون عنه كسرته إلا اخته وصديقه .. الذين يتعذبون بسبب كل دمعة من دموعه .. دموع مبارك ليست ظاهرة وهذا ما يجعلهم معذبين ..فمبارك يبكي بدل الدموع دما .. فما اقسى الشعور حين يكون من تحب في حالة ذبول ... و في سكرة كأنها سكرة الموت.. ومابيدك شيء إلا التفرج على الحبيب و هو يغرق في بحر غزير ..
هذا الاسبوع طويل جداً .. وجرت فيه من الحداث الكثير ..
مشاعر متضاربة .. شجار .. حب .. زعـل .. وشجن .. توديع .. وفراق .. 
اليوم الجمعــة .. يـوم للراحة و السكينة .. ولكن أبطالنا يصارعون فيها .. صـراخ الصمت الذي ادوى القلوب .. وتضارب المشاعر الذي مزق الاحشاء .. احسـاس المحبوب بالحب الذي ذبَ في قلب محبوبه الدفء و الحنان ...
+-+-+-+-+
يوم الجمعة الظهر
في بيت ناصر السالم 
+-+-+-+-+
مبارك جالس بغرفته وفوق سريره .. جالس جلسة القرفصاء و ضام ريوله بأيدينه .. 
يستمع للأغاني و صوت الاستيريو عالي جداً.. 
مادري شنو الاغنية اللي يسمعها .. مو مهم .. المهم انها كانت صاخبة .. صوت يسد اذونه .. مايبي يسمع شي .. واهم صوت صوت قلبه ..!!
في دق على الباب .. وصوت ينادي عليه .. مو مهم ناديتوني او لا .. انا موجود جسدا ولكن روحي ميتة .. لا تنادوني و خلوني .. كل هذا كان حوار مبارك مع نفسه ..و بداخله! 
اللي كان يدق الباب على مبارك اهو ابــوه .. مستهم عليه و حاله ماهي عاجبته .. 
بومبارك حـاس بالتغير اللي صاير على ولده .. ناصر يحب عياله وايد و لكن لمبارك معزة خاصة ما يعادلها حد .. كفاية انه ولده الكبير وأول فرحة له و اللي شال اسـمه... 
ناصر حـاس بولده من يوم طيحته بالمستشفى اللي كانت بتروحه .. كان شاك ان شمس اهي سبب طيحته .. ولكن مبارك ما يرمس .. وماهي من عادته يرمس .. لكنه يستوي جي .. ما يقعد بالبيت وان جاهم يجلس بغرفته ولا يطلع منها ... إذا كنت تبيها يا ولدي ليش ما قلت لي ولا تعذبني جي ... 
ناصر.:. لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
مريم طلعت من غرفتها القريبة لغرفة خوها وشافت ابوها ... 
مريم: سلام عليكم .. مرحبا ابويه
ناصر: مراحب يا بنتيه .. 
مريم: علامك يبـه واقف جي؟
ناصر: انادي اخوج ابيه ايي معاي المسيد .. لكنه ما يرد
مريم نزلت راسها و خنقتها العبرة على اخوها ...
ناصر: شفيه اخوج يا مريم .. انا ادري انج الوحيدة اللي يفتح لها قلبه و يرمس باللي عنده .. شو مستوي على اخوج .. والله اني اخاف يروح من يدينا .. 
مريم كله منزلة راسها وساكتة
ناصر: رفعي راسج يا بنتي و خبريني واللي يعافيج .. 
مريم: مدري بشو اقول او ارمس لك يوبا .. 
ناصر: شمس بنت عمج لها دخل بحـالته؟
مريم ما استغربت وايد من ابوها .. لان دومه يلاحظ و ارتبطت حاله مبارك بخطبة شمس...
مريم: مبارك يحب شمس من الخاطر يبه ..
ناصر بانفعال: وليه ما قال انه يبيها .. ليش انتظرها لحد ما تنخطب وتروح من يده .. اهي بنت عمه وماهي غريبة .. لو قال لي كنا حيرناها له واهو ولد عمها وأولى من الغريب ... 
مريم: هذا اللي صار يبه 
ناصر: البنت املجوا عليها وانتهى كل شي ..واذا فات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت .. الحين شو بيسوي يعني ؟؟ بينتحر؟ بيترك الدنيا وراه و بيتم جي؟؟ 
مريم و دموعها على خدها: يوبا مبارك يبي حد يوقف معاه و يطلعه من اللي اهو فيه 
ناصر: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .. إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون .. 
وترك ناصر بنته مرايم للحين واقفة عند باب غرفة مبارك و راح اهو يتيدد عشان يلحق على صلاة الجمعة .. 
تمت مرايم واقفة شوية عند الباب .. كل ما تسمع صوت الموسيقى العالية و الصخب اللي يرج البيت كل ما تزيد دموعها على خدودها .. و آخرتها رجعت لغرفتها لتكمل بكاءها.. 
مبارك و يرن تلفونه 
<< عالي الشان يتصل بك 
هذا رفيجه علي.. فر التلفون بعيد عنه لانه ما يروم يرمس مع حد وهو في حالته هذي .. وحتى لو كان هالحد اهو رفيج عمـره ..
""" الله اكبـر الله اكبر """"
انتبه مبارك لهذا الصوت الذي اخترق اذنه بالرغم من الصخب اللي كان محيط فيه ... " صوت الآذان ... ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب .. 
وقام و بند الصوت .. و تعالى صوت الأذان بشكل اوضح تخشع له النفوس ... ساعتها بس نزلت دمعة مبارك .. 
صوت ثاني>> .. مسـج واصله على تلفونه .. 
<""حبك وهم خادع والفشل عليه غالب .. شقا بك والتعاسة عنوانك.. والدليل من أول هزة يأست و فشلت وعن الكل ارتحلت.."">
المرسل عالي الشان
مبارك يطالع بالمسج .. ابتسم له ابتسامة ساخرة و قفل تلفونه ... 
يدري ان علي الحين منقهر منه .. من كثر خوفه عليه .. يقسى عليه بالمسج .. لانه ما رد عليه .. 
تيدد مبارك و تجهز عشان يروح المسجد .. واهو طالع من غرفته تمنى انه ما يشوف احد ((إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين)).. والله حقق مناه و ما شاف احد واهو طالع من البيت .. وراح وين المسجد .. لكن مسجد بعيد لانه ما يبي يلتقي مع ابوه او مع احد يعرفه .. يبي يكون في بيت من بيوت الله لحاله .. بينه و بين ربـه... 
= صلـى بخشـوع =
حس بكل كلمة يقولها بصلاته .. بقيامه و بسجوده .. بركوعه و بخضوعه ... 
اول مرة يحس بطعم كلمات الله .. ياا الله .. هذي الكلمة التي تريح القلوب وتريح الخاطر و النفس .. يـا الله .. قالها بتنهد و براحة .. 
استغفرك يا ربي ... نسى ذكر الله في وقت كان يبي المساعدة من عنده .. اعوذ بالله من ابليس .. اهو اغواني و انساني ذكر ربي .. ولكني انا اللي سمحت له بهالشي ... 
كان شيخ جالس عند المنبر .. شيخ ليس طاعن في السن و بالكثير عمره في نهاية الاربعينات .. كان اهو شيخ الجامع و كانت عنده مسبحته و يسبح بحمد الله .. ولما شاف مبارك اللي كان ماسك بيده كتاب ادعيه و علامات الخشوع و الحزن باينة عليه راح جنبه و اقترب منه ... 
الشيـخ: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مبارك: وعليكم السلام و الرحمة شيخنا ..
الشيـخ: انت من منطقتنا يا ولدي؟ لاني اول مرة اشوفك هنا ..
مبارك: لا انا من وسط العين .. هذي اول مرة اجي فيها هذا المسيد 
الشيـخ: بارك الله فيك يا ولدي .. انا يعجبني الشباب المواضب على الصلاة و خصوصا صلاة الجمعة و الجماعة .. لان في هذا الزمن الالتزام قليل جدا ..
مبارك ابتسم للشيخ: وانا بكل اسف مواضبتي على الجماعة نادرة .. ولكن احاول قد ما استطيع اني ما افوت صلاة الجمعة ..
الشيـخ بادله الابتسامة: الحزن باين على وجهك يا ولدي .. و طريقة قراءتك للدعاء يبين ان عندك مطلب وحاجة من رب العالمين ..
مبارك: اطلب من ربي الهداية يا شيخ .. 
الشيـخ: إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ..ولازم تكون مع الله حتى يكن معك، وساعتها ما بيخيب سعيك إليه بإذن شاء الله
مبارك: ابي اغير من نفسي يا شيخ .. ولكن اكتشفت اني انسان ضعيف .. تهزني الدنيا و زينتها .. 
الشيـخ: واجه نتائج أعمالك بشجاعة وصبر وثبات ومسئولية محتسباً كل ما يصيبك عند ربك، ولتعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف، واحذر من كثرة الشكوى والضجر فهما من صفات الضعفاء و (شر ما في الرجل شح هالع وجبن خالع) ياولدي..
مبارك: اسأل الله ان يصبرني على بلواي 
الشيـخ: قال تعالى: (إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب)
مبارك: والنعم بالله ..
الشيـخ: ما قلت اسمك يا ولدي ..
مبارك: مــبارك 
الشيـخ: بارك الله فيك وبأسمك وحفظك الله لأهلك و ذويك ..
وبهذا الوقت جاء شاب و سلم على الشيخ يبي يكلمه وكان مبارك عاطي الشاب ظهره ..
الصوت ما هو غريب عليه .. التفت وكانت المفاجأة.. 
مبارك: اهــلا مرحباا الساع 
الشاب متفاجأ: هلا والله بالغالي شلونك وشخبارك
مبارك: الحمد لله على كل حال .. انت شلونك وين هالغيبة يا ريال ..
مروان: الحمد لله ما نشكي باس .. تغيرت الاحوال وانا خوك و انشغلنا بدنيانا .. 
الشيـخ: اظاهر انكم تعرفون بعضكم من زمان 
مروان: هيه والله عشرة عمر .. وصار لنا شهور ما شفنا بعض .. خبري فيك من قبل لا اترخص من المستشفى .. 
الشيـخ: عسى ماشر يا بني يا مبارك وش كنت تشكي؟
مبارك: مرض بسيط وبلاء من رب العالمين و الحمد لله تحسنت ورجعت مثل الأول .. 
الشيـخ: الحمد لله .. ربك ما يبلي إلا اللي يحبهم يا مبارك .. لانه يبي يختبر قوة ايمانهم.. 
مروان: صـدقت شيخنا .. 
الشيـخ: اترخص عنكم الحين .. في امان الله 
مروان و مبارك: أمان الكريم شيخنا .. 
مبارك: وينك انت شو هالغيبة ؟؟؟
مروان: سالفة طويلة .. 
مبارك: وشو آخر اخبارك
مروان:مادريت قريب راح اعرس 
مبارك باستغراب: اوه اوه تطـور .. مروان يعرس؟؟ ما اصدق 
مروان:هههههههههههه اقول لك الدنيا تغيرت وانا خوك 
مبارك: ياللا ارمس لي شلون جي؟
مروان: معليه ..بس هني مو مكان مناسب لهالسوالف .. 
مبارك: زين عيل ..نروح أي كوفي شوب وعلى حسابي و حياتك بعد .. 
مروان: ما بينا حساب ما تقصر والله .. شخبار الشباب و القهوة؟ للحين تسيرون هناك ..
مبارك: ايوه للحين وافتقدنا سوالفك و سواد ويهك هههه .. 
مروان: ايام الله لا يعيدها 
مبارك: انا آسف ما كان قصدي اني اجرحك .. وخصوصا الحين وانت تغيرت 
مروان: هذا الماضي .. وان شاء الله بينمسح مع الزمن .. مع ان مستحيل الشي اذا انكسر ينجبر و يرجع مثل أول .. ياللا خلينا نسير الحين 
مبارك: سرينا ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

وصل ناصر السالم لبيته ... 
دخل الحديقة ولقى ابوه ماسك مقص الحشيش و يعدل بالزرع ... وتقدم له يسلم عليه ... 
بومبارك: شحالج ابويــه .. عساك بخير 
بوفهد: الحمد لله يا ولدي بخير ونعمة .. انت شحالك .. حرمـاً ان شاء الله 
بومبارك: مانشكي باس . جميعا ان شاء الله
بوفهد: اونك تأخرت .. توه فرغتوا من الصلاة؟؟
بومبارك: لا والله من بدري ..سرت لبيت اخويه بوبدر .. بس ما لقيت احد هناك إلا البنات .. 
بوفهد: وحشونا القاطعين .. فهد ومعذور بعرس بنته .. لكن سعودو اللي اختفى ما يزورنا بالمرة .. 
بومبارك: بعد تدري ابويه المستشفى ودواماته .. بأي لحظة يستدعونه وما يروم ما يسير لهم ... 
بوفهد: الله يعطيه العافية ... و يخليكم لي يا عيالي بالعالي .. دومكم رافعين راسي .. 
بومبارك: الله يسلمك ابويه و يخليك لنا .. 
بوفهد: اشفيك ياولدي .. ؟؟اونك مانت طبيعي .. 
بومبارك: شقوول لك يبه .. والله ان مبارك مضيق خلقي ...
بوفهد: يعديه الشر ان شاء الله .. بس زين انه طلع من غرفته ..
بومبارك: وربي؟؟ .. وين سار؟
بوفهد: مدري ياولدي.. بس عقب ما انت طلعت كلها كم دقيقة واهو سار وطلع وراك ... وانا شفته طالع مستعيل قلت مابي اكلمه واوقفه .. خليه يطلع يغير جو ..
بومبارك: الحمد لله .. والله هالولدمخليني هب في حالة .. 
بوفهد: هذي مراهقة عند ولدك ... وان شاء الله ازمة وتعدي ... 
بومبارك: أي مراهقة ابويه .. مبارك تعدى ال 22
بوفهد: مراهقة متأخرة وانا بوك .. وانت اخبص بها .. 
ناصر(بومبارك) عامل نفسه ماهوب فاهم ويحك براسه: شقايل ابخص بعد ابويه ؟؟..
بوفهد: نسيت من بعد وفـاة المرحومة أم مبارك .. مو جيتني تبيني اخطب لك شمـا أم احمد من عند اهلها .. وانا اقول لك يا ولدي البنت صغيرة ويمكن اهلها ما يرضون وانت عندك عيال .. قلت لا البنت ضوتني .. واهي الوحيدة اللي رادها قلبي من بعد المرحومة ولازم ابيها .. 
بومبارك وحاس بالاحراج: وانت يبه يعني ما تنسى شي كلش ..
بوفهد: هههه ليش تحسبني عيزت عنلاتك .. بس اذكرك ان على زمنك واستويت انت جي .. شلون عيل حال ولدك.. 
بومبارك: الله يخليك لنا يوبا ..مالنا غناة عن شورك .. 
بوفهد: ولدك إذا يبي يرمس .. راح يرمس لحاله .. بس انت لا تضغط عليه ... ولا تكلمه وتدخل بشؤؤنه إلا ساعة اللي تشوفه بيطيح في الغلط .. 
بومبارك: صـار .. عن إذنك يوبا ..
بوفهد: اذنك معاك .. خليهم ينجبون لنا الغذا متنا يوع .. 
بومبارك:ان شاء الله ..
---------------------------
في مقهى من مقاهي العيــن الراقية الهادئة .. وعلى أنغام الموسيقى الكلاسيكية .. 
كان مبارك و مروان جالسين جلسة أخوية .. 
مروان: مسامحة خوك ما قدرت ازورك لما ترخصت من المستشفى
مبارك: مسموح خوك .. إلا انت شخبارك و شعلومك .. سمعنا انك رحت العمرة 
مروان: اي و الحمد لله .. من شهر جي رجعت 
مبارك: عمرة مقبولة ان شاء الله 
مروان: ان شاء الله .. قريب الملكة ولازم تحضر عرسي 
مبارك: ولا يهمك اكيد لازم بنحظر .. - ويغمز له بعينه - إلا من هي العروس 
مروان ويبتسم: بنت اجاويد .. كانت معاي بالعمرة اهي و اهلها .. 
مبارك: على بركة الله 
مروان: وانت شخبارك .. غريبة انك تكون بهذا المسجد ..!!
مبارك و ينزل راسه متظاهر انه يشرب العصير وماكو شي صاير .. 
مبارك: ولا شي .. بس كنت مار عند هذا المسجد و اجا وقت الصلاة وصليت فيه
مروان: اها براحتك خوك .. اذا ما تبي ترمس ما راح اغصب عليك 
مبارك: انت شلون اهتديت جي يا مروان
مروان: تمر على الانسان ساعة وتكون مرة بالعمر .. إذا ما استغليناها بنخسر وايد .. المفروض ما نترك هزات بسيطة تزلزل كيانا.. ولازم نملي قلوبنا بالايمان و طاعة الرحمن .. لازم تشوف اللي انت فيه .. إذا كان لمرضاة الله او لغضبه
مبارك: وإذا كنت محتار .. انت ما قاعد تغضب الله و ولا قاعد تسوي شي يرضيه 
مروان: لازم تشوف لوين وصلك هالشي .. انا صحيح مادري شنو سالفتك يا مبارك .. بس انا اعرفك واعرف اخلاقك .. ماعتقد انك سويت شي محرم .. او شي يغضب رب العالمين .. لكن لحظات الضعف اللي تمر على الانسان تكسره في اغلب اللحظات و لكن بالارادة القوية و العزيمة و تمسكنا بالايمان و طاعة الرحمن بعون الله نقدر نغير من نفسنا و نبني حياتنا من جديد 
مبارك: والنعم بالله 
مروان: وانا اخوك مافي شي بهالدنيا يسوي ان ننعزل عن الدنيا والناس .. ربك رحيم .. 
مبارك: الله كريم واناخوك .. 
مروان: اذا ما خاب ضني ما سوا بك جي إلا حرمة ... 
مبارك يطالع في ويه مروان .... لا تظن فيني ظن السوء 
مروان: انا اعرفك واعرف اخلاقك يا مبارك .. وانا متأكد اذا كانت فعلا السبب بنية .. معناتها انك حبيتها من قلب.. ويقولون الحب كلمة صغيرة في مبناها .. لكنها كبيرة في معناها.. الحب كما يقال يحول المر حلو ، والتراب تبر ، والألم شفاء،والسجن روضة ، والقهر انشراح وسرور وغبطة ، ومجتمع ما تقوم علاقاته على المحبة المتبادلة ، يتحول إلى جحيم لأنه مجتمع بتسود فيه الأنانية ..و مجتمع مليان بالكراهية.. انا حبيت من قبل يا مبارك بصدق ... حبيتها وضوت راسي .. لكن انا ,, ما كنت استاهلها .. واذيتها واذيت اهلها.. وإذا كنت راح تكون سبب في اذيتها ابتعد عنها لانه احسن حل .. وإذا كانت سبب اذيتك .. سامحها وانا خوك لان اللي يحب ما يعرف يكره وخصوصا اذا محبوبه ...
مبارك: بس انه كرهتها وعافها الخاطر 
مروان: لو كنت كرهتها جان مو هذي حالتك .. كله من ورا قلبك ونا اخوك ..
مبارك: اللي انا فيه عذاب .. عذاااب 
مروان: القديمين قالو لو ساد الحب ما احتاج الناس إلى القانون .. وانت تقول عذاب .. العذاب سجن .. والقانون عقاب .. والحب ماهو عقاب من المحب للمحبوب ..
مبارك: تركتني .. اخذت غيري ...
مروان: مادري ليش احسك تغالط نفسك ... الحب المتبادل ، حب قلبي يظهر على السلوك وبشكل عملي،،، يوضح للمحبوب انه يحبه .. تبتدي من الابتسامة الصادق وتنتهي بتشارك الهموم واعباء الحياة .. 
مبارك: ابتسامها كانت صادقة .. لكن نهايتها ما كانت مشاركة .. او على الاقل ماهي معاي ...
مروان: معناتها ابتسامتها كانت اخوية ..
مبارك وعلى طرف لسانه ابتسامه ساخرة: اخوية ... الكل يقول جي .. حتى اهي .. يعني ما انفع الا اخو او صديق . لكن حبيب مستحيل .. ليش يعني شو ناقصني ... 
مروان:الاذكياء اهم اللي يعرفون شلون يكسبون القلوب .. 
مبارك: تبي تقول اني غبي 
مروان: يمكن انت غبي.. بس مو لانك ما عرفت تكسب قلبها .. لا !! .. لانك حبيتها !!.. وخليت قلبك يجنن عقلك .. مع ان الافضل ان العقل يعذب القلب ... ومن جن بالحب فهو عاقل ومن جن بغيره فهو مجنون ...
مبارك: الفلسفة هذي انا ما افهمها ... 
مروان: خليها لأهلها ..
مبارك: وانت من اهلها؟
مروان: كنت .. وكان فعل ماضي.. والله لا يعوده .. خلاص انا اللي يهمني الحين خطيبتي .. وحياتي الزوجية القادمة اللي راح اكمل فيها نص ديني ... 
مروان: انت شنو نوع حبك لها؟؟
مبارك: شلون يعني ما فهمت ...
مروان: في نوعين للحب .. اما حب الذات او .. حب الصفات ..
مبارك: ممكن توضح لي اكثر ... 
مروان: يعني اللي حببك فيها اهو جمالها .. دلالها .. ضحكتها و ابتسامتها .. طولها ..او النوع الصاني اخلاقها .. شخصيتها .دينها .. خلقها .. حشمتها ..
مبارك: الاثنين ونا خوك الاثنين ... هالبنت آية من الجمال سبحان الخلاَق .. واخلاقها يشهد عليها الرحمن.. 
مروان: يــه .. اونها تنحب هالبنية ... طيب شلون خليتها راحت من يدك ...
مبارك: تزوجت .. راحت لحال سبيلها ... 
مروان: وانت تارك حياتك .. عشان وحدة شافت حياتها بعيد عنك ..!!
مبارك: لحظة ضعف .. انكسرت .. 
مروان: هههههههههههههههههه
مبارك: تضحك؟!! انت شايف اللي فيه انا يضحك ..
مروان: اضحك على الزمن .. زمان ..كنت انت وغيرك تنصحوني .. و تدعوني ابتعد عن الخرابيط و اذكر الله .. والحين انا قاعد وبهالمكان .. انصحك انك ما تضعف .. 
مبارك: تبي تقول اني انسان مهزوم .. قوي من الخارج وضعيف من الداخل .. 
مروان: ماهو قصدي .. ماعرفت اوصل لك اللي ابيه .. 
مبارك: هذي الحقيقة .. انت اللي صابك قواك .. وانا اللي صابني هدني هد الجبال .. 
مروان: لو انك انهديت .. كنت يأست .. واليأس اكتئاب وراه انتحار .. ولكنك لجأت لربك الواحد العلام بمافي الصدور .. انت تقدر ترجع مثل اول واحسن .. وتواجه دنيتك وتوااجهها اهي نفسها اللي خلتك بهالحالة .. 
مبارك: قلبي انكسر كسر ما يتجبر ..
مروان: لكنك تقدر تعيد الحياة له .. وتقوم من هالامتحان أقوى من قبل ... 
مبارك: الله كريم .. لكن من اليوم المشاعر ماتت من قلبي .. ومن يوم و ساير ماراح يهمني شي غير دراستي ومستقبلي .. 
مروان: والنعم بالله.. وانت ابخص بحياتك .. ياللا خوك سرينا .. عندي شغل ضروري ...
مبارك: انت سير .. انا بتغدى هني ... 
مروان: على خير ..لا تنسى تعزم الربع كلهم .. وعلى العموم انا على اتصال مع محمد .. وراح اخبركم اول ما يتحدد الموعد بالضبط 
مبارك: صار وعلى بركة الله .. منك المال ومنها العيال ...
مروان: مشكور والفال لك خوك ..
---------------------------
بعد ساعة
العصر
في قهــوة الشبـاب المعتادة
---------------------------
القهوة مليانة من الناس .. وصوت الراديو شغّال على أغنية من الأغاني اللي ماليها معنى و المنتشرة في هذا الزمان ...
كل واحد يغني على ليلاه .. وكل واحد سرحان وفي عالم ثاني غير اللي اهو قاعد فيه ... 
محـمد يشرب الشاي ويلعب بتلفونه ... 
اسامة يلعب كيرم مع واحد من الشباب ..
علي جالـس واعصابه واصله لخشمه.. جالس و يتأفف ..وكل شوي يطالع بتلفونه عسب استلم ميسدكول واهو ما حس عليه .. او وصله مسج وماسمع صوته ...
القهوة كانت هادية .. صحيح فيها زباين.. ويسولفون .. ولكن بالنسبة لقهوة وفيها شباب كثير تعتبر هادئة ..
وصل مبارك لعند الباركنات اللي بالقهوة .. طل من بعيد و لمح علي جالس هناك .. ابتسم في خاطره و بركن السيارة وراح لوين ربيعه يالس .. 
مبارك: السلام عليكم 
>> ماكو جواب .. ردوا عليه الشباب السلام .. لكن اهو يبي علــي يرد عليه .. اونه ما سمع .. 
مبارك: شحالك علي؟
علي تخرع: بسم الله .. هذا انت .. 
مبارك: لا خيالي ... شو شايف جني جدامك .. 
علي: يمكن جني .. ويمكن خيالك .. لكن انت هني .. هذا اللي الواحد يشك فيه ..
جلس مبارك بالكرسي اللي جنب كرسي علي وكان فاضي ... 
محمد واسامة كانو يتبادلون النظرات .. وقام محمد من صوبهم وراح مع اسامة و ربيعه يلعب معاهم..
مبارك: انا عاذرك ..
علي: قصورك بعد .. تكفى لا تعذرني 
مبارك: اعذرني انت بعد .. مو تعاملني جي .. 
علي: تبيني اصفق لك .. -ويهمس له بصوت واطي- .. تبيني اقول لك زين تسوي .. ادفن نفسك وانت حي لانها بتاخذ غيرك ..
مبارك: على الأقل لا تعاملني بهالاسلوب .. 
علي: اوه اوه .. نسينا الاخو حساس .. لازم ما نجرح احساسه .. 
مبارك بعصبية: علــي 
علي ويتكلم من حرقة قلب: علي طقت جبده من سواياك .. علي ما يروم يشوفك وانت بهالحالة و يسكت .. علي وده يشوفك ميت ولا يشوفك تسوي بنفسك جي ..
مبارك: إن كان موتي يريحك .. خلاص اعتبرني ميت ولا راح تشوف رقعة ويهي .. 
علي ويعطي مبارك كف جدام الكل: الحين تقدر تروح .. روح .. ليش واقف 
الكل كان منصدم من هالموقف .. ولا يدرون شاللي صار لكل هذا .. 
محمد: علـي!!
مبارك بتفاجؤ .. ما حس على ألم الصفعة إلا لما شاف علي قابض على يده: أنا .. انا تصطرني .. انا يا علي ... 
علي: يمكن هالكف يوعيك .. 
مبارك: اللي وعاني ماهوب كفك .. اللي وعاني خوفك علي ... مو الكف يا علي .. 
وراح مبارك بسرعة برة القهوة .. مبتعد عن كل النظرات .. مبارك يبجي .. دموعه تطيح ويطيرها الهوا ...
علي قابض على يده اللي ضرب بها مبارك بيده الثانية ... و بقبضة قوية ضرب اقرب طوف جدامه...
محمد: شو اللي سويته هذا .. انت في وعيك .. 
علي ما رد على حد .. وطلع اهو بعد وترك القهوة ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

على التلفون نــادر  وشمــس  ..::.. 
---------------------------
شمـس: زين حبيبي ما فيها شي .. 
نادر: اول مرة انا بعد اشوف .. 
شمـس: واكا راح تشوف .. راح نكون احنا اول ناس نسويها 
ندار: احد عقب ما يعرس بشهرين يروح يسافر شهر العسل !! وين صارت ذي .. 
شمـس: بعد تدري وقايلة لك ظروف دراستي ما تستحمل اني انتقل الحين لبوظبي .. ولا تحتمل اني اسافر شهر عسل بهالوقت .. 
نادر: بس حبي انا حجزت وكل شي .. وعسب كنت بسويها لج مفاجأة … 
شمـس: ماعليه أخر الحجز إلا كلها شهرين .. 
نادر: خلاص .. انا أجرت شقـة في العين .. راح نسكن فيها لحد ما تخلصين امتحانات ... وانا اوريدي عندي دورة هالحين ..
شمـس: يعني بعد ماراح تكون فاضي لي على طول .. 
نادر: احسن عشان دراستج ولا اتعطلين وتنشغلين فيني ..
شمـس: راح توحشني .. 
نادر: من الحين
شمس: من الحين وحشتني و بعنف .. 
نادر: وانا احبج وبعنف و لكل انواع العنف .. 
شمس: ههههههههههههه
نادر: االيوم بقربج سنة يا حياتي .. لوفي اي مكان .. 
شمـس تبي تغيضه: لا حبيبي اذا انت تبينا يكون عسلنا بأول شهر زواجنا ما يصير خاطرك إلا طيب .. 
نادر: وشلون .. ودراستج انا بعد ما يرضني تخسرين الكورس ومابقى عليج شي .. 
شمـس: من قال راح اخسر الكورس 
نادر: عيل شلون؟
شمـس: نأجل الزواج لبعد الامتحانات .. ونضرب عصفورين بحجر واجد ... اكمل دراستي و نقضي شهر العسل بوقته .. ها شرايك 
نادر: حلفي والله؟؟ ...
شمـس: موب زين يحلفون لا .. 
نادر: انا عندي حل ثاني عيل 
شمـس: وشنو هالحل؟
نادر: نتزوج عقب ما تخلصين سنوات الجامعة كلها .. واخليج معلقة لا متزوجة ولا مطلقة .. وساعتها نلف العالم بعد .. ها شرايج؟؟ 
شمـس: احلف بالله؟
نادر: موب زين يحلفون لا ههههههههههههههههههه 
شمـس: يا خفـة دمك والله .. 
نادر: عيل بس انتي اللي خفيفة دم ويا هالويـه ... 
شمـس: انه بس كنت ابي اغيضك شوية .. لانك تينن وانت معصب
نادر: وانا بعد كنت ابي اعصبج شوية .. لانج يا كرهج وانتي تغيظيني ..
شمـس: شسوي احبــك
نادر: آآه يا قلبي ... لحقي عليّ
شمـس: شفييييييك؟؟
نادر: قلبي ذاب .. 
شمـس: يووو .. ليش ثلج عشان يذوب .. 
نادر: لا حديد بس اصهرته الشمس .. 
شمـس: بيــاع رمســة .. كم وحدة قبلي قلت لها هالحجي .. 
نادر: انا!! انا شمسي؟؟ وربــي هالكلام اول مرة اقوله .. وطالع من القلب للشمس .. 
شمـس: نــادر 
نادر: ياااااا لبيــه
شمـس: شكثــر تحبني .. 
نادر: مادري ..
شمـس: ماتدري؟؟؟ شلون يعني؟؟ ما تدري تحبني او لا؟
نادر: احبج حب ماله حد .. واخاف اوصف لج وما اوفيج حقج ... انتي خلينا انتزوج وانا اقول لج
شمـس: خوفي إلا كل هالحب يروح بعد الزواج ... 
نادر: اونج وايد تطالعين افلام و مسلسلات خربوطية ... حبيبتي .. الزواج يكلل الحب .. و يبارك هالعاطفة النقية ..و المشاعر النبيلة..
شمـس: أي نبيلة هذي؟
نادر: وحدة من المعجبات كنت احبها بس بعدين افترقنا ..
شمـس: يا كرهك .. ندوووووور انا اغاااار
نادر: حبيبتي .. مو انتي تقهريني .. انا مندمج وعايش دور العاشق الولهان اللي قريب بيتصير حبيبته له و قدام الناس وماحد يروم يقول له شي او ياخذها منه .. وانتي اتدلعين و اتطنعبزيت ..
شمـس باستسلام: خلاص ما عودها ..
نادر: فديت اللي يغارون والله .. 
شمـس: صج نادر انت كنت اتكلم معجباتك او ترمس معاهم ..
نادر:الحين هذا وقته هالسؤال ...
شمـس: ابيك تجاوبني و بصراحة 
نادر: انا قط جذبت عليج عشان تقولين لي بصراحة ؟؟
شمـس: لأ .. بس بعد .. عشان لا تاخذها بمزح ..
نادر: بصراحة كلمت كثير .. معجبين .. ومعجبات .. ويتصلون لي بعد .لكن طبعا انا ما عطيت احد منهم فرصـة .. لان القلب مشغول و هايم بوحدة تسواهم كلهم ومايروم يبدلها بحد ..
---------------------------
بيــت بوعبدالرحمن
---------------------------
عبـدالرحمـن بيسافر الليلة ... 
أم عبدالرحمن وهي تبجي: تروح و ترجع بالسلامة يـا ولدي ..
عبدالرحمن: الله يسلمج امــيه .. بسج عاد يمه كفاية بجي .. 
بوعبدالرحمن عند الباب: يالله يا ولدي لا اتأخر .. مابقى شي على الطيارة .. 
عبدالرحمن: كاني جيت يوباا ..
بو عبدالرحمن: اترك عنك هالحريم .. ما بتخلص سلاماتهم ولا دموعهم ...
عبدالرحمن: ياللاا يما سرينا .. ما يهون علي امشي وانا اشوف دموعج .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: وش لك بهالسفرة .. ليش ما خليت احد يروح مكانك .. ما تعودت على فراق احد منكم
عبدالرحمن: اللي يسمعج يقول اني بهاجر او راح ومانبراد .. 
ام عبدالرحمن وتطق ولدها على كتفه: الله لا يقوله .. فال الله ولا فالك
سماح: هههه عمتي خايفة عليك .. كل هذا من حبها لك .. 
عبدالرحمن: عورتيني آآي ..
ام عبدالرحمن: بعد قلبي تغطى زين .. اكل زين .. 
عبدالرحمن: اللي يسمعج يمه يقول انا رايح آخر الدنيا .. إلا قريب السعودية و كلها اسبوع وراد لكم ..
ام عبدالرحمن: تروح وترد سالم .. 
بو عبدالرحمن: عبدالرحمن وينك انت وينك .. ترى انا اعرف امك .. بتم جي ترمس لحد ما تروح الطيارة .. ترى تسويها ومتعمدة بعد ..
عبدالرحمن: شفتي ابوي شلون كاشفج ..هاهاها
ام عبدالرحمن: وليش تضحك جي .. رح بس رح .. 
عبدالرحمن: انا رايح ..وين عيالج ما ياو يسلمون عليّ .. عنلاتهم
ام عبدالرحمن: مدري عنهم .. من العصر طالعين وماردوا البيت 
عبدالرحمن: مـاجد سلم علي من شوي قبل لا يطلع ... وسارة اهي وزوجها بيروحون المطار.. لكن محمد و علي ما شفتهم اليوم من بعد الغدا..
ام عبدالرحمن: احنا في ايام عادية ما نشوفهم .. شلون واليوم اجازة .. المهم انت لا تدير بال تسافر وترجع لنا سالم غانم .. 
عبدالرحمن: يالله .:. في وداعة الرحمن ..
وباس امــه على راسها ... و زوجتــه على جبينها .. 
سماح بصوت واطي: منصور ان شاء الله حبيبي .. 
عبدالرحمن: دعواتج .. راح توحشيني .. ديري بالج على نفسج
سماح: لا تدير بال ..- وتكلم خالتها- خالتي واختك ما بيقصرون معاي ..
عبدالرحمن: يعني خلاص ماراح تروحين بيت اهلج؟
سماح: هني بيت اهلي وبيتي بعد .. راح انطرك لحد ما ترجع بالسلامة..
ام عبدالرحمن: الله يرضى عليج يا بنيتي ... 
عبدالرحمن: في امــان الله .. ولا إله الا الله 
سماح وام عبدالرحمن: امان الكريم .. محمد رسـول الله 
وحمل عبدالرحمن شنطته الدبلوماسية في يده .. وسار لوين الباب عشان يطلع .. إلا بجية اخوه محـمد
محمد: ها خوك .. زين لحقت عليك كنت بروح لك المطار مباشرة .. ياللا ابويه ينطرك بالسيارة ..
عبدالرحمن: على خير .. وين علـي ما بيّين ..
محمد: علي شفته في القهوة العصر .. تهاوش مع ربيعـه ومنها ما شفته .. 
عبدالرحمن: سلم لي عليه عيل .. ياللا الوالد الحين اكيد معصب .. 
محمد: يللاا سرينا

----------


## لحن الخلود

---------------------------
علـــى شـاطئ البحـــر
---------------------------
في آناء الليل .. على شاطىء البحر .. الامواج المتلاطمـة .. كان مبارك جالس على الرمال المبللة .. يراقب البحر وموجه العاصف بالارض .. في آناء الليل .. 
يخلو المكان من أي صوت عدا صوت الموج .. وضكات بعض الاطفال الذين يلعبون الكرة على مقربة منه ... ياليتني طفل صغير .. كل همي ضحكتي ... لا هم اشيله ولا شي يعكر صفوتي ..
مبارك ..:.. آآه يا قلبي الشقي اللي ما تهنا .. 
كانت هناك يـد امتدت على كتف مبارك ... 
ادار مبارك راسه يشوف منهو اللي ماسكه ... 
ورجع مبارك راسه بكل هدوء بتأمل بالبحر مثل ما كان ...
مبارك: جـاي تعطيني كف على الخد الثاني ... 
علي: جاي اخليك تقص يدي اللي مديتها عليك .. 
##############################
مبارك شو بيتسوي حاله ؟؟
هل بيواصل حياته وكأن ما كان لم يكن؟؟
مروان خلاص استوي ريـال محترم وفوق هذا بيكمل نص دينه .. هل بتنتهي قصته معانا؟؟
عبدالرحمن وين سافر؟؟ ليش سافر؟؟ الله العالم 
مبارك وعلي شو بيستوي بينهم؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثاني و الثلاثون °؛¤
ادار مبارك راسه يشوف منهو اللي ماسكه ... 
وارجع مبارك راسه بكل هدوء بتأمل للبحر مثل ما كان ...
مبارك: جـاي تعطيني كف على الخد الثاني ... 
علي: جاي اخليك تقص يدي اللي مديتها عليك ..
جلس علي جنب مبارك .. وكردة فعل عكسية مبارك قام من مكانه ... 
جدم للبحر و اهو حاط يده في مخباه و يتأمل في الموج و نسيم البحر الرائع ... 
علي: أنا آسف .. بس هذا كان لازم يصير .. 
مبارك ساكت عنه .. وكأن علي يرمس مع الهوا ... 
علي يواصل كلامه: انت خوفتني عليك .. طول اليوم وانا احاتيك .. ولادري شصاير عليك ... 
مبارك: شصار عليّ .. انتحرت وإلا مت؟؟
علي تمالك نفسه و غضبه ... وضغط على اسنانه ... 
علي: الكلام هذا انا ما احبه .. 
مبارك: شتحب تسمع الشيخ .. ؟؟
علي:ابيك ترجع مبارك الأولي ... 
مبارك دار راسه له وباندفاع و هجووم... 
مبارك: مبارك الاولي مات.. انتهى.. اللي جدامك مبارك المحطم ... مبارك المهزوم اللي انكسر كسر ما ايتجبر .... انا انطعنت .. حس باللوعة اللي فيني.. احبهــا.. أي احبهاا .. وحبتها كل ذرة و كل تكوينه فيني ... شلون راح ااشوفها معاه .. تضحك ... يدها في يده .. تخيل هالموقف وانا اتفرج ... 
علي: المفروض تفرح لفرحها .. ودامها اختارت البعد عنك و اختارت غيرك خلاص .. ليش كل هالعذاب كفاية..
مبارك: هذا كلام اللي ما يدري.. اللي ما عاش هالاحساس .. الحب تملك .. شوق.. راح اشتاق لها يا علي 
وجثا مبارك على ركبتيه على رمال البحر المبللة.. والدموع في ملقتا عينيه.. وهو يردد كلمة راح اشتاق لها علي ما يدري شيسوي .. رفيجه منهار .. محطم .. وفوق هذا رافض أي يد تنمد له عشان تساعده وتطلعه من اللي اهو فيه ..
علي: تمنى ... تمنى لها الخير ... 
مبارك: تعتقد اني اتمنى لها الشر؟؟ وربي قلبي يدعي لها بالسلامة و السعادة وين ما كانت ... لكن ما للمحبوب يد .. القلب اللي حبها ما يروم يكرهها .. وهذي اهي المشكلة حتى لو غالطت نفسي..انا اقدر ازفها لنادر بيدي .. وتكون الابتسامة شاقة حلجي .. لكن من الداخل القلب ينزف ..
علي: يعني انتهت الدنيا بالنسبة لك ؟؟ خلاص ماكو شي يستاهل تعيش عشانه .. وتتمنى الموت بكل ساعة وطاريه ما يفارق لسانك .. 
مبارك: افهمني ... تبيني من بعد هذا كله ما اتعب .. التعب اقل كلمه تنقال ...آآآه .. تبيني ولا كأن شي صار لي .. ولا شي انفقد مني ؟؟ ... انا انســان .. بشر ... اتأثر حالي حال غيري .. ليش مطلوب مني دايما اكون الصلب و الجبل اللي ما تهده الريح .. و الريح اللي صابتني ماهي ريح عادية ... ريح اقلبت لي كل موازيني وحياتي و كل خططي المستقبلية... لازم اعيد حساباتي .. اتكيف على وضع انفرض عليّ ... الله لا يحطك باللي انا انحطيت فيه ولا يذوقك من المر اللي ذقته ..
مد علي يده لمبارك عشان يقومه ... 
وقف مبارك و قام من على الرمل .. وكانت ملابسة تلعوزت من الطين ... 
لكنه رجّع يد علي خايبة ... ولا كأنه شافها ..
وقف مبارك يأشر على البحر ... 
مبارك: شوف البحر هذا .. ماقدر يستحمل همّي ... شكيت له و هاج .. ثار وتعاطف معاي .. لكن انت .. = ويأشر لعلي= عطيتني كف ... = ويحط يده على خده= .. وجدام الكل ... 
علي:وربي كنت خايف عليك ... 
مبارك: تخاف عليّ !!؟؟ ... هـااها ( يضحك بسخرية )
علي: إذا شكيت بحبي لك ولو للحظة .. بيكون هذا اكبر كف اخذته انا في حياتي ... 
مبارك منهار: انا تعباان ... تعبان حيل ...
علي: عسى التعب اللي فيك فيني .. ولا اني اشوفك بهالحالة وانا خوك ..
مبارك: راح تعرس هالاسبوع .. مستعيلة .. لكن لما انا قلت ابيها .. قالت مافكر الا بعد ما اكمل دراستي..
علي: انساها مبارك تكفى انساها .. 
وحضن علي مبارك ..وتم مبارك يبجي و علي لامه ... وكأنه طفل صغير محتاج لحنان من يواسيه .. كأنه برداان و محتاج لدفء يقيه برد هذه الايام العاصفة ... 
ابتعد مبارك عن حضن علي
مبارك : اكتفينا من البجي .. صار الوقت عشان احط حد لكل اللي يصير لي ... 
علي: شراح تسوي ...
مبارك: لازم اوقف مع بنت عمي .. و نرفع راسها بين قوم خطيبها ... 
علي: مبـــارك !! ..
مبارك: مو تبوني انسى؟؟؟ مو تبوني ولا كأن شي صار؟؟
علي ســاكت ..
مبارك:عن اذنك خوك ... رايح البيت ابدل هدومي .. واشوف اذا محتاجين شي ...
علي: سامحني خوك ... 
مبارك: مشكور .. 
علي: مشكور؟؟
مبارك: كنت محتاج لهالكف .. لكن ما راح اعديها لك ... لازم تعتذر لي جدام كل اللي كانوا موجودين لما صطرتني ...
وابتسم علي لمبارك و قال له: ما يصير خاطرك الا طيب .. وهذا حقك عليّ... 
مبارك بادلة بابتسامة باهتة سرعان ما اختفت و بانت حمرة عينه و الهالات السوداء اللي حواليها .... 
مبارك: ما راح تسير انت بعد .. 
علي: راح اتم هني شوي .. الجو حلو ... 
مبارك: ما خبري بك تحب البحر ..
علي: اللي يرافجك .. يحب البحر و ملحه بعد .. 
مبارك:ههههههههههههههههه 
علي: الله يدوم هالضحكة يا رب ... 
مبارك: تسلم ... في امان الله .. 
علي: امان الكريم .. دير بالك الشوارع مرّة زحمة .. عن السرعة.. 
مبارك: ان شاء الله بابا علي .. تامر شي بعد.؟؟ .. 
ابتسم له علي مودعا .:. علي: سلامتك... 
++ سـار مبارك عن علي .. وتم علي جالس شوية على شاطي البحر .. و نسيمه يداعب شعره .. لكن وين الشعر الجل تارسه و مسويه سبايكي ... اخ عليك يا شعري لو انك حرير شراة شعر مبارك ... ههههههه .. وضحك على نفسه من هالتفكير .. و ابتسم بخاطره يوم طرى اسم مبارك ... ++
تـذكر علي اخوه عبدالرحمن وانه بيسافر الليلة .. 
مسك تلفونه ودق رقمه يتصل عليه لكن لقاه مغلق ... 
واتصل على رقم ابوه ... ورد عليه ... وكان معاه عبدالرحمن ... 
علي: وينكم يوبا ... معك عبدالرحمن ... طيب عطني اياه اكلمه .. زين زين يبه شاسوي ما قدرت اجيكم .. اوكي عطني اياه .. 
علي: مرحبااا السااع بوضاحي ..
عبدالرحمن: مرااحب مليون ..
علي: الحين انت ما لقوا الشغل يدزون غيرك .. امحق اختيار 
عبدالرحمن:امحق ها.. شقول ما ينشره عليك .. وينك يالخام ما ييت تسلم على خوك ...
علي: شسوي يخوك ماقدرت .. صادني ظرف جي خلاني ماروم اسير لك المطار.. والحين ماشي وقت بعد..
عبدالرحمن: و اصطلحت ويا مبارك لو للحينه ؟؟
علي: ها ..!! منو قال لك .. اكيد محمد ... 
عبدالرحمن: هيه محمد قال لي .. شو .. بشرّ؟
علي: الحمد لله تصالحنا .. وعدت السالفة على خير ... 
عبدالرحمن: وانا اخوك .. ترى مبارك ربيع ما يتعوض .. ولا تخلي الدنيا تفرق من بينكم .. ومهما صادتكم ظروف خلوها تشد علاقتكم و تقويها مو تسوون جي انتو هب يهال ... 
علي: ان شاء الله ابوية .. قصدي اخويه ... نصايحك على هالراس ... 
عبدالرحمن:هههههههه ما تيوز .. اصلا انا استغربت منك هالحركة .. دومك فطين و اعصابك بثلاجة .. شلون طاوعتك نفسك تمد يدك عليه .. 
علي: ماقدرت امسك نفسي .. المهم الحينه الساالفة انتهت .. ورجعنا شراة قبل ... 
عبدالرحمن: الحمد لله .. وسلم لي عليه .. يللا تامر شي .. خلاص راح نصعد .. 
علي: سلامتك .. بس لا تنسى تجيب لك معك تمـر كثير عاد لي وللربع .. وساعة على ذوقك مادري شو مستوي فيها وقفت ساعتي .. وخاطري بشماغ سعودي بعد .. إذا معاه عطر ماركة فرنسية من اللي قلبك يحبهم بعد زين تسوي .. لو تلبق لي معاه جوتي و يكون سيفتي ولونه بني جزاك الله خير ...و
عبدالرحمن: اقول خوك جب واللي يخليك ... 
علي: بل .. 
عبدالرحمن: في امان الله .. سلم لي على الاهل و الربع .. 
علي: امان الكريم خوك ..تلفونك مغلق .. وينه ما بتوديه معاك ؟؟
عبدالرحمن: لا خليته بالبيت .. راح يكون معاي خط الشغل ..
علي: ايواا .. طيب يلاا ... لا إله إلا الله ..
عبدالرحمن:محمد رسول الله ...
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
في بيت بوعبدالرحمن
+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+
أم عبد الرحمن و سمــاح كانوا جالسين بالصالة ... 
دخلوا عليهم محـمد و سـارة شالة بنتها " الهنوف" وجلسوا معاهم ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: ها أميــه وصلتوا اخوكم؟؟
محمد: هيه اماية ... طارت طيارتهم بالسلامة ... 
ام عبد الرحمن:وين ابوك عيل ؟؟
سارة: سار مع بو الهنوف القهوة ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: ريلج بيخرب لنا الشيبة ...
سارة: وه!! .. شيخربة بعد .. وين مودية اهو بار و إلا مرقص .. الا قهوة ...
ام عبد الرحمن: ابوج ماهو متعود يسير قهاوي .. إلا ريلج يحده ...
محمد: اماية ابوية يحب سيرة القهاوي .. واصلا كلهم ربعه اللي هناك .. وبوالهنوف ماهوب متعود يسير لو ما ابوي يشجعه ..
سارة: وشهد شاهد من اهله... شفتي ؟؟
سماح: معليه اعذرو خالتي ... مسكينة اتم سهرانة للفجر تنطر ردته ... 
محمد: زين سيري رقدي .. هب لازم تنطرينه ... الله يهداج اماية 
ومحمد يضحك اهو و اخته و سماح من تحت لتحت اتطعبزون على امهم ...
ام عبد الرحمن: الحين انا صرت مطنزة لكم يا مسودين الويه ... 
سارة: ويهي ابيض وش حلاتي ...
سماح: انا بعد معاهم خالتي؟؟؟
ام عبد الرحمن: يعني انتي اخير عنهم؟؟ ماكو احد شراة الغالي .. ربي يرده لنا سالم غانم ان شاء الله .....
الجميع: ان شاء الله 
سماح: عن اذنكم .. سايرة ارتاح بغرفتي شوية ..
ام عبد الرحمن: اذنج معاج حبيبتي.. وإذا احتجي شي حتى لو نص الليل خبريني .. لا يردج الا السانج غناتي ... 
سماح: ان شاء الله خالتي ... 
وسارت سماح اصعدت وين غرفتها ... 
محمد: آآه يا قلبي آآه ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: شفيك بعد .. 
محمد: ولا شي .. احسدكم على السعادة والاستقرار اللي انتو فيه .. 
سارة: هوو.. لا تعطينا عين ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: هاتي الهنوف عنج ... 
الهنوف كانت نايمة على ريل امها ... واخذتها من عندها ام عبد الرحمن... 
محمد: عساج تشيلين عياالي ان شاء الله قولي آمين ...
وسمية اطالع ولدها بطرف عين : آمين ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: باخذ بنتج عندي وقت اللي بتمشين تعالي اخذيها ... 
سارة: صــار ...
محمد نطر امه تبتعد و تفدع من الضحك ........ هاهاهااهاههههههههاااااهههههههها.....
سارة: ههه .. ليش جذي انت تسوي لأمك ما تيوز ..
محمد: يا حبيبتي .. لازم اذكرها بكل دقيقة وثانية ولا يروح من بالها اني ابيها .. وماراح انساها ... وتحط في بالها هالشي .. واول ما تخرج تنفذ وعدها و تحيرها لي .. ماروم اصبر اكثر .. آآه الله يهنيك يا قلبي .. 
سارة:ههههههه اونك تخبلت ياخوك ... 
محمد: انا اللي يطمني عبد الرحمن انه في صفي و يعرف يقنع الوالدة .. والحمد لله ابوي ماهوب معارض جان بتستوي سالفة ثانية بعد ..
سارة: تصدق انها وحشتني ووحشتني سوالفهاا ...
محمد: وحشتج.. على الأقل اتصلي لها .. آآ ه يا قلبي. ومادري جم آه بعد بستحمل .. تقدرين ترمسينها وقت ما تبين لكن انا .. اشمشم اخبارها منج .. 
سارة:هههه .. وعليا اخوي .. بعد انا انشغلت ..وهي هم عرس بنت عمها و يمكن مشغولة بالتجهيزات معاهم ... 
محمد ويتقرب من اخته .. ويجلس جنبها ... ويمد تلفونه لهــا...
محمد: زين ام الهنوف .. ليش ما تتصلين لها الحين .. 
سارة: اخاف انها مشغولة او ارقدت ...
محمد:إذا مشغولة بتقولج .. واذا ارقدت ماراح تشيله .. وبعدين وين ترقد تو الناس .. 
سارة: زين ليش ماد لي تلفونك اخوية ..
محمد: اتصلي منه .. الفاتوره كلها عليّ ...
سارة: عندي رصيد في تلفوني .. بعدين انت مينون لو ما تستحي اتصل لها من رقمك .. تبي تفضحنا ...
محمد حاس بوزه: جزاتي يعني اللي بتبرع لج عشان ترمسين كثر ما تبين ...
سارة: شكرا على خدماتك .. وفّرها خووك ..
محمد: وبعدين تعالي انتي ليش ما تاخذين لج خــط بدل ما كل مرة تشحنين رصيدج .. 
سارة: بو الهنوف ما يرضى .. يقول انا رصيد وكل يوم بطاقة .. عيل لو خط مفتوح يبي لي ميزانية..
محمد: والله ما ينلام فيج .. عيل حاط لج تلفون البيت جي زينة و كله ترضعين بالجوال 24 ساعة ...
سارة: مو الجوال اكشخ .. برستيج هو انت ما تفهم لسوالف الحريم... 
محمد: امحق سوالف ... يلاااا اشوف اتصلي لها ...
سارة: وانت شكو اتصلت ما اتصلت ... 
محمد: لا حبيتي حرمتيــــه هذي .. واتصلي لها وخليه على السبيكر ابي اسمع صوتها واهي ترمس .. 
سارة: لاخوك اخاف اتطيح ويغشى عليك من حلاة هالصوت ... 
محمد:وأأأبــــويه عليج .. يلااا فديتج الغلا ام الهنوفة الحلوة انتي يالله اتصلي ... 
سارة: راح اتصل .. لاني لي نية اتصل .. وراح اخليه على السبيكر .. لكن تحمل تقول ولا كلمة ... ولا همس ولا نفس... ولا حركة ..
محمد: ولا نفس .. ان شاء الله اختنق بعد .. يلااا ....
وتدق سارة رقم مرايم ببطء ومحمد يراقب وعلى اعصاابه ... 
>> ريــم السالم ...
محمد: فديت هالأسم .. يا محلااااه ومحلا صاحبته ..
سارة: اسكت لا تفضحنا ... 
سارة: مرحباااا الساع..
مرايم: مرحباا مليون الغلا ... 
محمد ويحط يده على قلبه ويمثل لاخته انه راح يغمى عليه ...
وسارة اخته تأشر له عسب يسكت لا يفضحهم ..
سارة: وينج وين هالغيبة ..
مرايم: التهيت شوي .. انتي شلونج حبيبي ..
محمد .:. يا ويل حالي .. تقول حبيبي .. متى تقول لي حبيبي ...
سارة عصبت من صجها عليه وتحط يدها على فمه عشان يسكت .. 
سارة: الحمد لله بخير و نعمة .. بعد بكرة عرس بنت عمج .. خلصتوا كل شي؟؟
مرايم: هيـه الحمد لله .. مع ان دراسة و خبرج تونا طالعين من امتحانات الميد تيرم .. بس كل شي تيسر..
سارة: الحمد لله .. الفال لج غناتي .. وتنورين لنا هالبيت ان شاء الله .. 
مرايم بخجل: تسلمين.. انتي في بيت ابوج ؟؟
سارة خافت اونها سمعت شي: هيه الغلا .. شو دراج ؟؟ 
مرايم: تقولين انور لكم هالبيت.. قلت يعني انج اكيد في بيت ابوج .. يعني مو بيتج لانه منور بوجودج..
محمد شاق الحلج ... ورافع يده يدعي ربــه ويقول متى بس متى ...
سارة:ههههههه فطينة .. بس حبوبة بيت ابوي منور بوجودي بعد ...
مرايم: هذا شي اكيد النور نورج ونور اهل البيت .. 
سارة: ما تنغلبين في الرمسـة ... 
<< احد يدق باب غرفة مرايم ... 
مرايم: لحظة شوي بس اشوف منو بالباب ..
سارة: اوكي الغلا... 
الجازية كانت اهي اللي ياية لمرايم .. و سلمت عليها و لمتها .. من زمان ما تلاقوا ... كانوا بس على اتصال بالتلفون من فترة طويلة .. تقريبا من ترخص مبارك من المستفشى ما زارتها ...
مرايم: لحظة بس الجازية ... 
<< مرايم: هلا ام الهنوف .. 
سارة: بالمهلي حبيبتي .. 
مرايم: مسامحة بس راح اقفل الحينه ...
سارة: مسموحة الغلا .. ولا تقطعينا .. 
مرايم: ان شاء الله .. ولازم تحظرين العرس انتي وخالتي ام عبدالرحمن ... وسلمي لي عليها .. 
محمد وقبض حواجبه .. ليش ما لي انا سلامات ... وينغز اخته ...
سارة: وعرب هم يسلمون عليج كثير السلام .. ما تبينا نرد لهم سلامهم ...
مرايم واحمرت خجلاً وما تروم ترمس شي و الجازية معاها بالغرفة و اطالعها ... 
مرايم: سلمي عليهم ..
سارة:هههههههه اونه حد معاج .. على العموم وصل سلامج .. 
مرايم : بهالسرعة وصل ..
سارة: مو من درى اني ارمس معاج قام اتميلق و ايتلص وجلس جنبي.. مو الحبايب اللي يرمسون موب أي حد ثاني ..
مرايم:ههههه 
محمد يتفدى هالضحكة .. يعلها دووووم يــــــــــاااا رب ... 
سارة: يلاا مع السلامة الغلا
مرايم: مع السلامة..
>>> طوط طوط ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

>> >> مرايم و الجازية<<<<
الجازية: اقول مريومة .. منو كان متصل بج ؟؟
مرايم: هذي سارة .. اخت محــمد...
الجازية: ليش متصلة ؟؟ في شي؟؟
مرايم: ماشي .. بس تسأل وتسلم .. 
الجازية و تبتسم لمريم بخبث:: وليش ويهج قلب احمر و انتي تكلمينها ... 
مريم: تقول في عرب يسلمون علي ..
الجازية:ههههههه 
<< دق على الباب ... "" فطيم""
تناديهم عشان ينزلون تحت للعشا ...
>> محمد وسارة<<
محمد: يا قلبي يا قلبي ... بتينني هالبنية ...
سارة: زين ما فضحتنا ... مينون
محمد: من جن بالحب فهو عاقل و من جن بغيره فهو مجنون حبيبتي .. 
سارة: الله يكملنا بالعقل و الدين ...
محمد: احبــها احبــــهااااااااا...
سارة: قصر حسّك ...اتيي لنا العيوز تسوي لنا سالفة الحين ... 
محمد: متى تستوي حرمتي واعبر عن مشاعري على كيفي ... 
سارة: عبر خوك عبر .. بس بينك و بينها ماهوب علانية ... 
محمد: انتي ما بتسيرين بيت ريلج؟؟ لمتى بتمين هني .. قومي قومي .. راح اوصلج؟؟
سارة: بتطردني من بيت ابوي بعد.. انا قاعدة على جبدك يالسبال ... وإلا لان مصلحتك خلصت خلاص الحينه... لكن بتشوف .. بتقول لي مرة ثانية تبي شي .. شوف عاد من بيطاوعك..
محمد ويبوس اخته على راسها: مالي غناة عنج ام الهنوف .. انا الا امزح معاج ... 
سارة: مزاح ماسخ نفس ويهك ..
محمد: ويهي ماسخ؟؟ ليش ذقتيه... 
سارة مبطلة عيونها:: وابويه عليك .. استح على ويهك ..
محمد: انتي شكو في ويهي .. محترة يعني لاني احلى من ريلج؟وحرمتي احلى عنج؟؟
سارة: تخسي إلا انت ... اقوم اسير بيت ريلي ابرك لي..
محمد: تبين اوديج .. اخاف يتأخر عليج واتمين على جبدي مدة اطول بعد..
ويدخل عليهم اخوهم مــاجد ....
ماجد: سلام عليكم
محمد وسارة: وعليكم السلام
محمد: وينك انت للحين برا البيت .؟؟؟
ماجد: سرت مع ربعي .. ليش شنو فيها .. توها الساعة ..
سارة: وين توها الساعة .. الحينة بتيي 10 .. 
ماجد: و شو فيها .. انا ماني بنت بتحكروني بالبيت وانام من اساعة 8 المغرب ...
سارة:وا بويه عليك .. ما ينقدر على السانك ...
ماجد: اذا الوقت متأخر ام الهنوف ليش ما سرتي بيت ريلج عيل ..
سارة: انتو شفيكم عليّ ما تستحون .. كل واحد يطردني من صوب .. 
ماجد واهو ماشي عنها : من السانج الطويل اختيــه.. 
سارة: مجوود هذي طريقه تكلم فيها اختك العودة ...
محمد: عيب ماجد لا... شو هالرمسة ...
ماجد: السموحة .. انا ساير غرفتي تبون شي ؟؟
سارة: اكيد رايح تجابل الصنم مالك ...
ماجد: ما تدخلت في شؤؤنج لا اتدخلين في شوؤني ... 
محمد: شو استوى على الموضوع الحينه ؟؟
ماجد: الحمد لله .. كل الامور سارت بخير ..
محمد: الحمد لله .. الله يعطيك العافية ما قصرت خوك ..
سارة: أي موضوع ..
ماجد يهز راسه وحقر اخته وخلاها بفضولها وماطاع يقول لها أي شي ... 
سارة: طاع هذا .. خلاني ارمس لحالي ... اقول بوجاسم موضوع شنو؟؟
محمد: موضوع جي بيني وبينه .. شي انتي ما تفهمين فيه ..
سارة: عشتوو .. ما عرف فيه ... 
ودق تلفون ام الهنوف رنتين .. 
سارة: كاهو ريلي وصل .. بسير اخذ بنتي ... 
محمد: اخيرا يا ريلج وفكنا منج ومن السانج ..
سارة طقت اخوها على كتفه ..
سارة: شوف حمودو .. اذا اخذت كلامك بجد ما راح تشوف رقعة ويهي مرة ثانية ..
محمد: جان زين بس تسوينها .. لو كم يووم..
وترد سارة و اطق اخوها على نفس الكتف ..
محمد: هي انتي اجوف اعجبتج السالفة .. لحقي ريلج اهوو ..
سارة: الحقة ابرك من مشاهد ويهك ..
محمد: ردت على ويهي .. صج من الحرة ,, ههههههههاااااااي
يت سارة تبي تطق محمد على كتفة للمرة الثالثة ومسك يدها .. وقبضها الباب ...
محمد: سيري لريلج .. بنتج انا بييبها لج السيارة ... عنلاتج ...
وراح محمد اييب بنتها لها ... وسارت هي جدامه ووصلها بالهنوف لعند باب السيارة ..
**********************
بيت فهد( بو بدر)
**********************
بـدور جالسة بالصالة الفوقانية لحالها وتفرر بالتلفون وبهالقنووات .. مليون مسلسل .. مليون اغنية .. بنص الليل افلام كرتون ... لكن هم التلفزيون ملل ...
وصل ابوها البيت تعباان و هلكان .. على طول سار فوق لغرفته يبي يرمي نفسه على الشبرية و يناام ... صعد فوق ولقى بدور جالسها اتأفف وماسكة الريموت كونترول بيدها وهاي براسية على شي محدد ... 
راح لها ابوها وتقرب منها ... ابتسم لها ومسح على شعرها ...
بــدور: شحالك ابوية 
فهد: الحمد لله على كل حال ...
وتنهد و جلس جنبها عالصوفا ... 
بــدور: اونك تعبانة مرّة يوبا .. 
فهد: بعد تدرين مراكض و نبي نجهز بسرعة لعرس اختج ...
بــدور وتنزل راسها بحزن: الله يعطيك العافية ...
فهد: شعلامج بدوورة حبيبتي ..
بــدور: ضايق خلقي .. من الحينه حسيت بالفراغ و الملل و الضيق اللي راح اكون فيه لفراق شمس .. 
فهد: ما عليه يابنتي .. ان شاء الله انتي بعد كلها كم سنة و اييج نصيبج و تروحين بيت ريلج .. واصفا انا لحالي اكلم الطوف ... ههههه
بــدور: انا جذي و استمل لحالي .. وشلون انت .. اكيد تبي لك ونيس ..
فهد: عن الرمسة اللي ما منها فايدة وسيري نامي احسن لج ... 
بــدور: حتى عمي سعد ماشوفه ايي ويقعد بالبيت شراة قبل .. 
فهد: شغل المستشفى يابنتي .. ييلس بالبيت شيسوي ...
بــدور: زين يوباا البيت بيفضى علينا .. مادام شمس بيأجرون لهم شقة بالعين وهب سايرين بوظبي الحينه .. ليش ما يسكنون معانا هني ..
فهد: ما بياخذون راحتهم يا بنتي .. توهم عرسان يددد ... وبعدين عمج سعد ..
بــدور: عمي ما بيقول شي .. ولا بيتغيرر ولا بيحس عليهم .. اهو اصلا ما ييلس بالبيت كلش..
فهد: الظروف الحين هب شراة قبل .. اشياء وايد صارت وراح تغير من نظام البيت و العايلة بكبرها يابنتي .. الله يستر بس..
بــدور: خير ابوية .. شو مستوي؟؟
فهد: سوالف كبار ... يللاا سيري رقدي ... انا تعبان وابي انام 
بــدور: اوكي .. تصبح على خير ..
وابوها واهو قايم: وانتي من اهل الخير ...
++++++++++++++++++++++
مبارك في سيارته راجع للبيت
++++++++++++++++++++++
بالاول يا مبارك يستهويك الشعر و تحب تقراه .. لكن الحين صرت شاعر .. وكل آهاتك نغــم..
يا ترى هل غرق زورق عقلي في بحر قلبي .. وصار مصدر عشقي سبب انشودتي الحزينة .. يبدو يا مبارك انك سبّاح فاشل ..تحطم قلبك بسب موجة .. تكسر زورقك في بحر احساس .. بأي لغة يتكلم لساني .. بلغة تخرج من القلب ..
توقفت الاشارة .. صارت حمرة ..
على يساره كان شيخ كبير في السن يسوق سيارة جيب كبيرة يكاد ما بين منها بسبب حجم جسمه الصغير ... 
شم ريحة بخور او عود فنان ...التفت جهة اليمين .. سيارة سبورت بلون سواد الليل .. تسوقها بنية .. فاتحة نافذتها.. خصلات من شعرها الحريري طالع من شيلتها و يتطايرفي الهواء بسبب نعومتة... وجههاا ما تنعرف ملامحه الاصلية بسبب كثرة المكياج اللي تارسة فيه ويهاا ... لكنها حلوة ... استغفر الله .. وش هالعالم .. اعوذ بالله منك يا بليس ..
انتبهت له البنت يطالع فيها بتمعن وطالعته بطرف عين... فما كان منه ان ادار وجهه عنها و طالع قدامه ... واهي اطالعته بكل غرور واستغراب ..
دنيا غريبة ... انا في عمر هالبنت صحيح .. لكني همومي و قلبي بعمر هالشيخ الكبير ...
صارت الاشارة خضرا .. و انطلق بسرعة الصااروخ ....
وصل عند باب البيت ... 
تم فترة بالسيارة و بعدين نزل منها ...
نفس الوقت جارهم مصطفى كان طالع من البيت و جلس عند عتبة البــــــاب ... ولما لمح مبارك راح يسلم عليه ...
مبارك تم يسولف معاه في اشياء متفرقة بس عشان يطول فترة قبل لا يدخل البيت ...
تودع من مصطفى ودخل البيت ...
توه فاتح الباب الداخلي للبيت .. وشاف خالته و الجازية عند الباب بيطلعون ... 
سلم مبارك على خالته وباسها على راسها ... 
مبارك:شحالج خالتي .. حيا الله من جانا وين هالغيبة ... 
الخالة "سعاد" : بعد تدري ظروف دراسة الجازي ..
مبارك: بالتوفيق بنت الخالة ... شحالج ...
الجازي بارتباك: الحمد لله .. انت شلونك ..
مبارك: نزقح ... يسرج الحال ... 
الجازية في قلبها تقول .. وين يسرني حالك وانت عامل بنفسك جي.. ماشفت حالك بالمنظرة شلون صاير... يا ويل حال قلبي اللي يتعذب لعذاب قلبك ..
الجازية: عساك دوم بخير ان شاء الله ...
الخالة واطالع ملابسة: ليش جي متلعوز و حالتك حالة .. اونك متهاوش !!؟؟
مبارك:ههههه لا خالتي .. بس كنت مع الشباب عالبحر و تدرين موية و رمل ..
الخالة: ايوه .. عليك بالعافية .. طيب نحنا سرينا .. 
مبارك: وين؟؟ سايرين ؟؟
الخالة: هيه من زماان من المغرب واحنا هني.. نحاول نتصل بك بس ما تشيل تلفونك ..
مبارك: ايووه ذكرتيني اني فاره بالسيارة ولا ادري عنه... 
الخالة: مالنا نصيب نيلس معاك .. وحشتني سوالفك يالقاطع .. ما تقول عندك خالة تسأل عليها ..
مبارك: السموحة خالتي .. بس تدرين اشغلتنا الدراسة .. ماهي بنتك بس اللي شاطرة ودومها تذاكر ..
وابتسمت له الجازية .. وبادلها بالابتسامة .. واكمل كلامه ... 
مبارك: وتدرين التهينا بخطبة .. بنت العم 
الجازية اطالع في مريم اللي كانت واقفة بنص الصالة مع الجدة حصة و شما ... 
ما تروم تنطق اسمها يا مبارك ... 
الخالة: الله يعطيك العافية يا ولدي ... عقبال ما تتعب معنا بعرس بنت خالتك بعد ... 
مبارك حوّل نظراته للجازية يبي يشوف شي بعينها .. 
مبارك: هذا شي اكيد خالتي .. و الجازية غالية ... شو مستوي من ورانا 
وكان مثبت نظارتها عليها .. ويطالعها مباشرة بعيونها .. ونظراته غريبة .. ممزوجة بالحزن والاستغراب ويمكن الكره بعد ... !!! 
الخالة: هههههه مو من وراكم ولا شي .. بس ان شاء إذا ياها ولد الحلال جريب و فرحنا الله فيها ...نبي همتك معانا ..
الجازية: يمـــــه!!!
الخالة:ههه اونها تستحي البنت ... ياللاا يا ولدي في وداعة الرحمن ... 
مبارك: في وداعته ... 
وطلعت الجازية مع امها ... 
تقدم مبارك لاخته و مرت ابوه سلم عليهم عالطاير و سار لغرفته ...
مرايم ضايق خلقها على اخوها .. وماتدري شتسوي له عشان يطلع من هالحال ...
سارت وراه غرفته ..واهي متضايقة ...
دقت الباب و سمح لها ان تدخل ... وكان حامل فوطته بيده ...
مرايم: شحالك ..
مبارك: مانشكي باس 
مرايم: كل هذا ما تشكي ... 
مبارك: مريم شتبين هالحين؟؟
مرايم: ابي سلامتك .. 
مبارك: ربي يسلمج ..
مرايم تجمع الدم في وييها .. حست انها عصبت من الخاطر ..
مريم: انت شفيك .. ارحم نفسك .. الحين اهي تستاهل انك تسوي كل هذا عشانها ...
رفع مبارك راسه يطالع اخته مستغرب .. مريم تعصب؟؟ وعلى من!! علي أنا... ومن ما يستاهل؟ شمس حياتي؟؟ 
مبارك: انتي جنيتي .. شو هالاسلوب اللي تكلميني فيه ..
مريم: منو اللي جن الحين.. انا وإلا انت .. البنت خلاص صارت حلال غيرك .. والمفروض تنساها .. مادريت انك ضعيف لهالدرجة.. شمس ما حبتك بحياتها نفس ما تصور .. عمرها ما اعتبرتك غير اخو وعزيز وولد عمها وبس.. شمس تحب نادر من سنين .. من ايام طفولتهم ... جاي انت و تبي تحل مكانه بس عشانك حبيتها وانت ولد عمها ... 
مبارك: انتي شتقولين !!!
مريم: هذي الحقيقة اللي انت موب راضي تتقبلها ... حبك كان من طرف واحد ... 
مبارك ويتمالك اعصابه: مريم خليني ارتاح .. ابي ايلس بغرفتي لحالي ...
مرايم: ليش؟؟ تبي تبجي .. ما تبي حد يشوف دموعك ..؟؟؟
مبارك: تراج زوديتها مرايم ... 
مريم والدموع بعيونها: حرام عليك تسوي بنفسك و فينا جي .. اذا اهي ما حبتك .. احنا كلنا نحبك .. ونتعذب لما نشوفك بهالحالة.. شوف الجازي .. تحبك حب ما تقدر توصفه ولا تتصوره .. لكن بالرغم من كل عذابها و درايتها بحبك لشمس ابتعدت بهدوء عشان يخلى لك الجو.. وتحاول تبتعد كثير ما تروم عشان يريح نفسها .. تذبح نفسها عشان تريح حبيبها ... لكن انت وين .. انت تحطمت .. وحطمت كل اللي يحبونك ...
مبارك: مريم سيري برة .. ابي اسبح ...
مرايم: قول ابي اهرب .. ماراح اسير برة الا لما اكمل كلامي .. وللنهاية ... 
مبارك يطالعها بنظرات غريبة.. فيها رجاء عشان تسكت .. فيها وااقع يعيشه بس ما يبي يسمعه بذونه و ينصدم فيه .. فيها ذل ... فيها غضب سكر جبال .. و فيها دمعة على طرف عين تهد رجال...
مريم تتكلم و تحاول تثبت في كلامها .. ماتبي تنهاار من البكي .. لكن مبارك زودها ... شوو يبي بعد.. خلااااص ليه مو راضي يتقبل ان الشي راح وصفحة ماضي لازم تنمسح من حياته ..
مريم: حتى شمس... كانت اقوى منك ..
مبارك: قصدك انتصرت علي 
مريم: هذي هب حرب ...وان كانت فأهي الخسرانة لانها خسرتك .. 
مبارك: انا الخسران الوحيد من هذا كله ... اخذت اللي تبيه .. لاعب ريااضي مشهوور ..واخو ربيعتها .. وصديق طفولتها .. و بكرة تفووشر فيه جدام الكل ... 
مريم: لو ان شمس حسبتها بس بعقلها كانت اخذتك انت بدال نادر .. 
مبارك و يضحك باستهزاء: وشلون؟؟ 
مريم: شمس تحب ناادر من زماان .. من قبل حتى لا يكون لاعب احتياط.. حبته لشخصه.. لقوة شخصيته..لعفويته .. لطيبة قلبه.. انسان صلب بنى نفسه بنفسه ونما مواهبه .. مو من النوع اللي ينكسر عشان حبيبته تركته او حب راح منه ..
مبارك حس شلون انه صغير .. وانه ضعيف حتى انه اضعف من اخته ... انحرج من اخته ومن كلامه.. كلامها جرحه ... ولكن هم مرايم ما سكتت عنه ..
مرايم: شمس افقدت امها اعز ما عندها ومن قبل فقدها كانت تعاني معاها بآلامها كل يوم.. كانت صلبة و قوية بقلب شفاف ... اللي يصوفها عن ميتة رجال و لكن لها عاطفة ودمعة مثل الاطفال.. بمرض ابوهاا قامت باختها وكانت لها ام و ابو و اخت و كل شي ... وماهزها شي وانا ختك ... لكن انت ... 
وسكتت .. ورفع مبارك راسه يشوف اخته اللي واقفة جدامه و اهو جالس على السرير وكأنه طفل غلطان و يسمع النصائح و التأنيب من امه ... 
فرت مرايم ويييها عنه و راحت عند الباب و قبل لا تصكه ... 
مريم: ما توقعت انك ضعيف .. وتون ونات الحريم ... 
واغلق الباب ... !!!
مبارك مكانه يحاول يستوعب اللي صار.. شوو قالت اخته الصغيرة!! انا اون !! انا! حرمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

>ليلة حفلة زواج "شمس" و "نـادر"<
++++++++++++++++++++++
"شمــــــسة" العروس .. الصالون ينتقل لحد عندها .. مو عروس و يحق لها .. 
مصففة الشعر اللبنانية و اخصائية المكيااج عندها بالفندق اللي بتستوي فيه الحفلة ..
اونه نادر حاجز لهم جناح هناك و بتكون ليلتهم في هالفندق.. دخلتهم وحفلتهم كمان..
بدور مع اختها بالفندق و نفس مصففة الشعر هي بتكشخها ....
البناات كلهم في نفس الصالون... 
"مريم" و " الجازية" و " فطيم" و "رباب" و" زينة" و "سارة"
والصدفة ان حتى شيخــة وياهم بنفس الصالون ... 
الصغار جالسين مع بعضهم ... و الكبار مع بعضهم ... 
البنات استوى شعرهم سشوار و جالسين ينطرون دورهم ويختارون لهم تسريحة تعجبهم مع مساعدة مصصفة الشعر في الاختيار على حسب لون البشرة و تشكيلة الوجه ووووو... 
والبنات كانوا يسولفون و يمزحون مع بعضهم ...
شيخة و اتصفح في الكاتلوج اللي عندها: لو ادري بتيوون هالصالوون كاان انا غيرته ..
مريم: وليش الشيخة ؟؟
شيخة: قلتيها .. انا الشيخة شيخة .. يعني ما يصير أي حد يستوي زييي ... 
الجازية: الله يسلمج ما درينا حنا بعد كنا ما بنيي أي صالون بالعين بالمرة ...
شيخة:شو قصدج يعني!! انا دخيلة عليكم .. انتو اهل العين و انا بنت دار الظبي .. 
مريم: دار الزين و اهلها اذا ما ساعتج تساعج عيونناا حبيبتي .. و الدليل عطيناكم بنتنا .. 
شيخة:هههههههاااااي ,,, تسلمين .. اونج تعرفين ترمسين بعد ... 
الجازية: يوو هذي مراييم بنت السالم .. ترمس لج انكليزي بعد اذا ما فهمتي .. 
شيخة: انا ثقاااافتي المانية .. تعرفين ياللااا كلمينيي ...
مريم: انا عمي ثقافته المانية وما عطيته فرصة ان يثبت مواهبه جدامي .. تبيني اعطي لج انتي هالفرصة .. No way حبوبة .. 
شيخة: صج والله .. عمج يعني دارس بألمانيا ... 
مريم:هيه .. 
شيخة: شو دارس .. 
مريم:طب
شيخة: ايووه .. زين عيل .. عنده عيادة خاصة؟
مريم: لأ للحين ما عنده ..
شيخة: خسارة
مريم: ليش؟؟؟
شيخة: كنت بروح اتعالج عنده ببلاش .. و البركة فيج واسطتي انتي و الغالية شموس...
الجازية وتغمز لها: بس جذي؟؟
شيخة: لا بعد بروح اشوفه .. وإذا عجبني بتقدم له و بخطبه رسمي .. ههههههههههاااااي
مريم والجازية: ههههههههه 
مريم: الله يقطع بليسج .. والله يااا ريت ..الساعة المباركة اللي يتزوج فيها .. حتى لو كان بياخذ وحدة مينونة شراتج ..
شيخة: انا مينوونة .. تقولين عن خالة عيال بنت عمج مينونة ... 
الجازية وتكلم مريم: اهي تبي تقول لج بطريقة غير مباشرة تقولين عن مرت عمج مستقبلاً مينونة ... 
شيخة: يوووه كشفتيني ..
الجازية:هههههههه اعجبج ..
وتجيهم رباب حاملة كاتلوج تراويهم تسريحة و مكياج تبي نفسه ... 
مريم:لا هذا ما يصلح لج .. 
رباب: ليش وايد حلو ..
مريم: حلو بس موب للي في سنج .. انتي يبي لج شي بسيط و مكياج ناعم يناسب عمرج..
رباب: بس انا عيبني هذا ..
مريم: ادري به حلو .. وذوقج حلو .. بس ما يناسبج
رباب: كاهي فطيم جنها اهي العرووس ويا هالمكيااج ماقلتوا لها شي .. 
فطيم: انا اكبر عنج يالدبة .. ولا تحطين روحج معاي انا ..
شيخة اطالعها بنطرات وتقول بخاطرها .. شفيها هذي شايفة حالها و تكلم الناس من خشمها...
الجازية: معليه رباب.. في عرسي بتكونين كملتي الاعدادي و كبرتي كم شهر.. ولا يهمج حطي لج هالمكياج لعيونج .. 
رباب:انتو كله تبوون تسكتووني بالرمسة وبس .. 
شيخة: صدقيني حبيبتي .. انتي ملامحج حلوة و طفوولية .. فيج نعومة ربج عطاج اياها .. لا تخربينها بالمكيااج القووي اللي يخفي هالملااح الربانية.. إذا كانت اختج فطيم تحتاج لهالمكياج وتبي تحط منه .. انتي ما تحتاجينه .. وحتى لو بس بودرة خفيفة و كحل وغلوس تصيرين اميرة هالعرس كله ... 
رباب استانست من الخاطر من رمسة شيخة ... و اقتنعت بكلامها ..
اما فطيم كانت متفاجأة و وودها تاكل شيخة بنظراتها .. وكل اللي سوته طالعتها بغرور و سارت عنها ...
الجازية: اما رمستج مسكتّة!!! 
مريم: يووو فطيم عصبت من الخاطر ... الله يساعدنا عليها الحين منو يروم يكلمها ..
شيخة: السموحة بس ما قدرت صراحة.. اختكم وايد شافيه حالها .. اونها ماكو حد احلى منها عبالها... 
وبحركة دلال حركت شعرها الحريري على ورا و ضحكو البنات... خخخخخخخ
""""""""جهزواا البناات وكلهم بالصالون ينطرون يشلونهم عشان يسيرون العرس ... """"""""
الحين نوصف الحلووات ... 
شيخة
طبعا طبقت كل شي كانت ناوية تسوويه .. 
حفّت حواجبها ... و ووييها طالع حلو منوور
تسريحتها حلوة .. نص شعرها مرفوع و نصه منزل من ورا.. وعلى جنب وردة طبيعية بيضة محددة باللون البني..
مكياجها " الطاووس " وعيونها الصغار شوية صاارو حلوين كبار أوساع .. 
المكياج كان مركز وغامج كله على العين لكن ماكو روج إلا غلـوس بني فاتح لامع بلون الفستان ومناسب للون بشرتها البرونزية ...
فستانها كان متدرج بألون البني والبيج.. من دون اكمام ... جنب واحد اكو شريطة تربطها ... فستانها قصير شوية ولابسة معـه صندل بكعب عـااالي وفيه خيووط كثيرة تنربط على طول ريولهاا .. وكانت كأنها من نجمات السينـما أو الستاار..
الجازية....
شعرها حلو..:.. تركته نازل ما رفعته وعملته بس سشوار وشوية بالفير..
فستانها كان أزرق بسيط في موديله و لكنه رائع في ملبوســه.. فيه اكمام طويلة و ذيله طويل ... وفيه حركة حلوة عند الرقبــة..
مكياجها فنــان.. اللون الازرق غالبا صعب في المكياج و ما يناسب أي حد .. ولكن سبحان الخلاق كانت قمر نازل عالارض .. 
مرايم....
تسريحتها حلوة.:.:. شعرها جاي كله ملموم على جنب .. وفيه ورود صغيرة على كبره وبالوسط فيه وردة حمراء كبيرة شوي ..
فستانها مـاروني مايل للأحمر ... طوويل و في نهايته ذيل.. فيه كم صغير " جاينيز " ومعه شال خفيف و شفاف ... مكياجها فنان .. يغلب عليه الكحلة المحدد عيونها الحلوة.. وشدوو احمر ممزوج مع الوردي و الابيض ... وكاان رائع ووجهها الأبيض كان يشجع من حلاتها ..
ربـاب ... 
تسريحتها بسيطة بس حلوة و تلوق عليها ... سشواار و خصلات حلزون ...
فستانها حلوو ناعم و اكمامه طويله ولكنها مفتوحة فتحات متقطعة من الجوانب على طول الكم ... لـونه وردي زي لون فستان فطيم و نفس القماش كمان .. ولكن موديلاتهم اللي تختلف..
فطيــم..
تسريحتها فنانة .. شعرها مرفووع كله ..ما عدا تتدرج منه شعيرات معمولة حلززون وفيه اكسسوار على شكل ريـش بوسط التسريحة ... 
فستانها حلوو .. وردي زي ربـاب.. بدون اكمام و معـه شال .. موب عشان تلبسه .. بس كذا حلاته عشان البرستيج << هذا قول الشيخة فطيم .. 
مكياجها كان مكياج شهرة بمعنى الكلمة ...وكان طالع حلوو لانه غامج بالنسبة للون الفستان الفاتح وبشرتها الفاتحة.. ولكنه مطلعها كأنها اكبر من عمرها .. كأنها بنت العشرينااات واهي توها ماكملت 16 سنة ...
زينة و سـارة .. 
فساتينهم خضرا.. وثنتينهم نفس الموديل.. و عملو نفس التسريحة .. قاضين شعرهم مقطع و على الجنب عند اذونهم وردة حلوة لونها اخضر فاتح.. اهي اصلها بيضاء ولكنها مصبوغة بالاخضر ...
مكياجهم اخضر حلوو وخفيف ومناسب لأعمارهم .....
تمت كل وحدة منهم تستعرض وتفوشر بكشختها على الثانية ...
الجازية: شووخ كانج من هذيلاا اللبنانياات... شو هيد و شو هالجمال كله ..
شيخة: ادري فيني حلوة .. اشكر شعورج ... _ واطالع فطيم و تلف راسها عنها عشان تقهرها .. 
مريم: عنلااتج ..موب كفو حد يقول عنج كلمة حلوة 
شيخة:ههههااااااااي .. الجازية حبيبتي تخبلين وانتي مرايم بس اشوه ما بتحطموني ... هاهاها
رباب: لا صج صراحة واايد وايد حلوة .. 
شيخة: وانتي بعد حبيبتي .. طالعة تخبلين ... _ وبعد طالعت في فطيم _
فطيم منقهرة حدها وودها تزنطها من رقبتها ...
مريم تفلص شيخة على خفيف عشان تسكت عن اختها ... 
شيخة: انتوو التوأم .. صراحة تيننون ...بس احسن شي انكم ما تتشابهون كلش .. 
سارة: مشكوره هذا من ذوقج .. 
زينة: مشكورة .. ولوما عندكم ذوق ما ناسبتونا واخذوا بنت عمنا ...
شيخة: هههههههههههههه .. طبعا احنا اهل الذوق .. احم احم 
مريم: والله خايفة عليج انا .. هههههه 
شيخة: خايفة علي من شنوو
مريم: تصدقين نفسج و تغترين و تتكبرين علينا ..
شيخة: لا حبيبتي التكبر موب من صووبي كلش كلش.. خلينا الغرور لأهله .. _ وبعد طالعت فطيم بنضرة تبين انها تقصدها_
شيخة: اقول فطيم .. طالعة اتينين ... بمشي يمج انا اليوم طول فترة الحفلة ..
فطيم اطالعها و رافعة حاجب و منزلة الثاني
فطيم: ليش تبين يقولون منهي هذي اللي تمشي يم الحلوة اللي اهي آنا ...
شيخة: لا حبيبتي ابيهم يقولون طالعو الحلوة اللي اهي آنا تمشي مع وحدة حلوة لكنها ولا شي يمها.. عرفتي شلون ..
فطيم: الله يخلف عليج .. على العموم ادري فيني حلوة .. اشكر شعورج ... 
.. واطالع فطيم شيخة و تلف راسها عنها وتتركها عشان تقهرها .. 
مريم: شيــخة.. شفيج انتي عليهاا .. اهي ما سوت لج شي ..
شيخة: ابي اتحرش فيها .. ليش شايفة نفسها على شنوو .. الكبر لله يووبا .. 
الجازية: صلوا على النبي .. لا تقلبون لنا الفرح بأهواش ..
شيخة: لا انا عاادي .. تيك ات ايزي .. شسوي .. عيبني التحرش فيها .. ههههه
مريم:هههههه حسبي الله على بليسج ..
وانتقل الجميع إلى قاعدة الافراح بالفنــدق
زينة و سارة شلهم سيف اخوهم ...
فطيم و رباب ومرايم شلهم ابوهم..
الجازية شلتها امها و ابوها ..
وشيخة شلها اخوها الكبير و زوجته ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

في قاعة الأفراح > مكان العرس<
====================
الكل ملتهي في الحفلة
شووخ تعابل عايلتهم وشوية تروح مع امها و تسلم على الحريم و شوي تروح لربيعاتهاا.. 
حتى صديقات الدراسة ( صديقات شمس) كلهم كاشخين لها !!,.... يمكن بعد يبون يتفاخرون ان ربيعتهم ماخذة لاعب المنتخب او شي بعد << كل واحد ونيتـه ..
على طاولة كانت جالسة أم عبدالرحمن و سارة بنتها و سماح ومعاهم ميثـا اختها ..
سارة: شوفي امي حلاتها .. ومن شافتنا يات تسلم علينا وذيك الخدود بتحترق من الحيا .. 
وسمية: هيه والله هالبنت حلوة .. وبنت عايلة ..
سارة: الله يحليها في عينج كمان و كمااان ..
وسمية: عنلاتج بس سكتي ,,,
على طاولة اخرى كانت فطيم و زينة و سارة و بدور جالسين ...
بدور كانت متألقة بالبنفسجي ... فستانها رائع و طولها ماعطها حلااة فوق حلاتها ..
مادري اشلون اوصفها بس كانت عن جد حلوة..
زينة تتكلم مع فطيم بهمس .. 
زينة: انتو ما عزمنوا أم مصطفى عالعرس؟؟
فطيم: لأ سكتي لا تفضحينا ..
زينة: ليش اهم جيرانكم والمفروض يعني ...
قاطعتها فطيم: امه متوفية .. واهو عايش بس مع ابوه بالبيت ...
زينة: يعني يبي لج تعوضينه عن حنان امه .. الله يرحمـها .. قولي آمين ..
فطيم: آآآمين ...
سارة: وش عندكم انتو؟؟
بدور: يمكن عندهم سر و احنا مضيقين عليهم؟!
زينة: لا سر ولا شي .. بس نعلق على اهل المعرس .. ماهوب اكشخ مننا .. 
سارة: هذا انتوو .. صج الطيور على اشكالها .. تعلقون عالرايح و الياي ,,
فطيم: بدينـا عاد ..
بدور: انا سايرة اشوف وين رباب.. و اسلم على قوم اميـه ..
سارة: خذيني معاج ...
وعلى طاولة اخرى .. كانو 3 من ربيعات رباب بالمدرسة و هي جالسة معاهم ...
أماني: ما دريتي بآخر الاخبار رووبي ..
رباب تغيرت ملامحها .. اكيد بيقولون لها شي عن رجاء و بيضايقونها برمستهم ..
رنا: ليش جذي تغير ويهج ..
زينب: لا تخافين الخبر حلوو و بيفرحج ..
رباب: فرحوني عيل شنو؟؟
رنا: الله يسلمج طلعت عايشة ما غيرها اهي سبب كل هالسالفة ..
رباب: موب شي جديد .. انا شاكة فيها من الاول .. وان مستحيل رجوي تسوي هالشي فديتها
زينب: موب بس جذي و اعرفوا النذل اللي نشر صورها و سوا لهم موقع عالنت بعد ..
رباب: والله يودوه؟؟ وشلوون؟؟
أماني: الله يسلمج في مجموعة هكر محترمين .. يهكرون هالمواقع و يقفلونها .. قدروا يصيدونهم و يمحون أي اثر لهالصور.. 
رنا: اشتكا عليهم ابوها وبمساعدة هالشلة الهكر ودوهم الشرطة و تحت الضغوط اعترفوا بكل شي ..
رباب: الحمد لله
أماني: الحين بيعاقبونه بالسجن 3 سنوات .. 
رباب: وعووشوو ؟؟
زينب: افصلوها من المدرسة بلا رجعة ..
رباب بفرح: و الحين رجوي شنو بيسون لها؟؟
زينب: بيعيدون لها اعتبارها والمديرة بأسم المدرسة بتقدم لها اعتذار ورد كرامة في الطابور يوم السبت..
رباب: الحمد لله .. الحمد لله ..
رنا: اكيد اهي تضررت مسكينة .. بس الله يصبرها و تنسى الل صار ..
أماني: اذا اهي نست الناس ما بتنسى
زينب: عليك بنفسك فتش عن معايبها ودع عيوب الناس للناس .. مسكينة ماكان لها ذنب في كل اللي صار ..
رباب: كله من عووشوو و حقدها عليها .. 
رنا: الحمد لله الحين كل شي عدا و طلعت الحقيقة للكل ..
رباب: ايوووه .. بروح ابشرهم و بايي ..
وراحت رباب تبشر مرايم و فرحت عشانها من الخاطر .. 
وخبرت امها و استانست لها بعد ... 
تغيرت الموسيقى ..........
مبشرين بقدوم العريسين ...
""""وزفّ نادر على شمس وكانت كالبدر التماام في ليلتها ..""""

----------


## مشاكس 2000

مشكورة خيتو على القصة

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثالث و الثلاثون °؛¤
+++++++++++++++
بيت ناصر السالم
ثاني يوم عرس نادر و شمس
+++++++++++++++
الجد سالم وولده ناصر بومبارك ومعاهم أحمد في الميلس جالسين و يشربون الشاهي و يطالعون التلفزيون ...
الجد سالم: وربي مبارك وقف معاهم وقفة رجاال .. لو عندها اخو.. او فهد عنده ولد ما كان وقف معاه هالوقفة ..
ناصر: وانا بعد فرحت من الخاطر منه .. رفع راسي بين العربان ... 
الجد سالم: وينه اهو اليوم ما شفته ... 
ناصر: يمكن تعبان المسكين البارح تعب وايـــد .. حتى بآخر الزفة انا ما شفته يمكن رجع البيت قبلنا .. 
أحمد جالس معهم و يسمعهم يرمسون عن مبارك .. ومنكسر خاطره على اخوه .. 
اهو صج تعبان يا ابويه .. لكن قلبه اللي تعبان .. وربي كان باين عليه انه مذبوح من الداخل و ابتسامته اللي كان يبينها للناس وما فارقته .. تنعرف ان وراها جرح ينزف ... 
ولا تحسبن ضحكي بينكم طربا .. قد يرقص الطير مذبوحا من الألما .. صح لسان قايل هالكلمات ...
+++++++++
مبارك
في غرفته
+++++++++
مبارك كان مستلقي على السرير ومغمض عيونه ... 
رن تلفونه وكان جنبه ...
رد عليه بدون حتى ما يطالع الرقم .. لانه حاط نغمة مخصصة .. وكان علي رفيجه اهو المتصل ... 
علي: مراحب مليون
مبارك: مراحب تلريون ...
علي: شحالك اليوم .. صرت احسن ؟؟؟
مبارك: الحمد لله .. شوية وجع راس .. بس حالتي احسن .. 
علي: صوتك مخنوق .. وواطي !!
مبارك: لأن حاس اني تعبان .. ومب قادر ارفع صوتي .. بس اهون وايد عن امس .. وصار لي مدة جالس ما تكلمت ويبين لك صوتي مخنوق ... 
علي: اكيد ؟؟ الحين اشوه؟
مبارك: اكيد .. تطمن الغلا .. انا بخير ... 
علي: ربي يطمنك ... طيب انا اخليك ترتاح الحين ... 
مبارك: صار .. 
علي: مع السلامة .. في امان الله 
مبارك: امان الكريم....
مبارك وقف مع شمس بين الناس وقفة الاخو واكثر.. ولكن اللي بالقلب بالقلب ... وجرح حبه للحينه ينزف .. 
واهم يزفون نادر .. ومع قرب روحته لشمس في الصالة .. صاد مبارك اختنااق .. والتفت له علي.. واخذه ووداه المستشفى وقالو ان الضغط منخفض عنده.. بس الحمد لله عدت على خير ومع الراحة والأكل الزين يصير زين ان شاء الله ..
ماحد درى عن هالشي .. لان مبارك مايبي يعكر فرحة اهله .. وكان هالشي بينه وبين رفيجه علي وبـــس ... 
++++++++++++++++++++
بيت فهد وسعد
++++++++++++++++++++
يدخل سعد ويلاقي فهد جالس بالصالة تحت ... ويتوايه مع اخوه و يبارك له ... 
سعد: وين العروس ما جات للحين .؟؟
فهد:لا والله للحينه .. عرسان يدد .. يمكن للحينه راقدين .. 
سعد:ربي يبارك لهم .. 
فهد: شخبار ليليان .. و .. وولدك .. ؟
سعد: هههه تصدق مادري ليش اضحك اذا اذكر ان عندي ولد .. بس تدري شعور عجيب .. عمري ما حسيت بهالاحساس ..
فهد: شلون يعني .. أي احساس
سعد: لما حملته بيدي .. و ضميت سالم لصدري ..حسيت بأحساس حلو .. ابي ابجي .. ابي اطير به .. شعور حلو .. وبنفس الوقت خايف عليه.. حتى امه ما خليتها تيوده.. اخاف احد ياخذه مني .. واهو يطالعني ويضحك لي ... فدييته وفديت سنه الصغنون ..
فهد ابتسم لاخوه: لا واهو صاير يشبهك واايد .. مع ان عيونه زرق...
سعد: واحنا هم عندنا عيون عسليه وملونة وووو .. 
فهد: انزين .. ومتى نويت تقول للأهل عنه .. ما يصير بعد ما يدرون عن حرمتك .. وعندك بعد ولد منها ... 
سعد: انا قررت .. يمكن الليلة اسير واقول لابوي .. مادام ان عرس شمس طاف خلاص .. بس ابيك توقف معاي .. 
فهد: الله يستر .. انا راح احاول اهدي ابوي .. اما العيوز انت اتكفل فيها .. 
سعد: ربي يكون معاي ... 
فهد: واهي شلون موقفها .. 
سعد: اهي ماعندها مانع تواجه امي وابوي .. و تبي تروح تقول لهم وتقنعهم .. اونها ما تعرفهم وتعرف عوايدنا المينونة ..
فهد: هالمينونة يننتك وخلتك تحبها وتتزوجها ... 
سعد: انت تعرف ضروف زواجي منها .. والبنت بصراحة ما تنعااب .. 
فهد: خلينا الحينه من هالرمسة ووفرها للشيبة و العيوز..
دخلت شمس وعقت الغشوى ... ومعاها نادر وكان ماسكها من يدها ... بس لما شافت عمها و ابوها اسحبت يدها من يده ..
كانت حاطة مكياج ناعم و حلو وباين على وييها المنور انها عروس يديدة ...
سلمت على عمها و بارك لها .. وقربت من ابوها و حبته على راسه .. واهو ضمها بقوة لصدره .. وحتى ان دموعه كانن بيطيحون من عيونه ... 
وقرب نادر من بوشمس وتوايه معاه ... 
فهد: فديتج غناتي .. يا شمس هالبيت ... شحالج وحشتيني صباحية مباركة .. 
شمس: وانت بعد وحشتني بعنف وبأشد انواع العنف .. 
فهد: ههههه .. وش عنفه بعد .. هههههه شو هالرمسة 
سعد: هذا اظاهر رمسة نــادر جي خوك ... 
نادر: انا .. هذي يا عمي شسوي فيها بسرعة تتعلم الكلمات ..
سعد: والله انت اللي شكلك حبك عنيف ههههه 
شمس: هيه والله عمي صاج
نادر: شو يعني بنت السالم .. ؟؟
فهد: شوو بعد ياولد الجواد .. هب عاجبتك رمسة بنتيــه .. جدامي جي ترمس معها...
نادر: السموحة عمي .. على راسي وعيني .. -وحب خشم ابوها- ... 
سعد: كرمان عين تكرم مليون عين ... 
فهد: هيه والله خوك ..
شمس: بسكم لا .. وين بدوورة؟؟
فهد: فوق روحي لها .. ذابحة روحها من البجي من امس .. 
شمس: فديتها .. انا سايرة اشوفها ... 
نادر: لا اتأخرين ..
سعد: شو هذي بعد لا اتأخرين ؟!!
فهد: شوف ياولد الجواد .. ترى نحن بناتنا هب متعودين حد يمنعهم عن اهلهم ... 
سعد: كفاية وتحمد ربك ان عطيناك اياها .. شمس العايلة هذي ..
فهد: هيه والله .. وكلها شهر او شهرين و تاخذها معاك بوظبي .. 
سعد: ويمكن بعد يعني احنا بناكلك تخاف تقعد معنا؟؟
نادر: لا بس اهي راح توحشني بعنف...
فهد: واا بويه عليك 
سعد: هههههههههه
نادر: ههههههه
++++++++++++++++++++
في قهوة الشباب 
++++++++++++++++++++
الشباب كلهم جالسين والقهوة ملياانة زباااااين ..
مع ان الحينه اجازة صحيح ..ولكن وراها امتحانات ويعني المفروض مذاكرة!!
من الشباب ابطالنا هناك اسامة ومحمد وعلي...
محمد: شباب مروان عازمكم على عرسه بعد بكرة في فندق الفنيسيا .. 
علي: لا لا .. زين والله عالبركة .. 
اسامة: الله يوفقه .. انا سمعت عنه اخبار طيبة ..
محمد: هـيه تغير بالمرة .. ربنا يهدينا و يهديه ... 
علي: سبحان مغير الاحوال من حال الا حال .. صحيح ان الله يهدي من يشاء .. 
محمد: وصاني اقولكم لازم تحظرون .. ووصاني أأكد على مبارك ..
علي: مبارك .. هممم .. غريبة .. بس ماهوب مشكلة انا اخبره و نروح له ولا يصير خاطره الا طيب ..
اسامة: وينه اهو .. من عرس نسيبته ما شفناه ..
علي: تدري امتحانات ويذاكر .. وماهوب نفسنا بالقهاوي ..
اسامة: يعني نحن اللي ما نذاكر .. بس اليوم خميس ومافيها شي الواحد يغير له جو ساعة ساعتين ... 
علي: الرجال ناويها ..]بي يجيب معدل يحطم الدفعة كلها ... 
محمد: هههههه الله يوفقه .. قم انت بعد سير معاه تعلم منه ... 
علي: طاع هذا قاعد على جبدي انه اوني ... 
محمد: لا خوك بس شكلك يكسر الخاطر ومبارك ماهوب معاك ...
علي: جي يعني .. معليه عنلاتك .. انا ساير اجابل كتبي احسن من مجابلكم .. 
اسامة: الا يمزح معااك خوك ..
علي: عاد انا اللي باخذ على رمسته البايخة ... 
محمد: لا باين ماخذت على رمستي كلش ..
علي:هههههه انا ساير .. تامرون شي ..
محمد: سلامتك .. الا متى عبدالرحمن بيجي من السفر طوّل مو؟
علي: لا ما طول .. المفروض بكرة بيجينا .. بس أجل رجعته بعد يومين .. وكلها يومين وهو هنا .. 
محمد: يوصل بالسلامة .. انا قايل بتصل به ونسيت .. 
علي: لو حد من ربعك .. ولو اسامة كنت ما نسيت ..
ويرفع محمد حاجب وينزل الثاني
علي: ههههههاي حققت غرضي و نرفزتك شراة ما نرزفتني 
محمد: عنلااااااتك ...
++++++++++++++++++++
مريم و سارة عالتلفون
++++++++++++++++++++
سارة: طلعت تجنين .. ربي يعين اخوي اذا شافش وانتي بهالكشخة والله اخاف يطير عقله ... 
مريم: سارونة عاد انا استحي من هالكلام ...
سارة: ليتج جنبي عشان احط عيني بعينج .. وربي انج فرحانة من الخاطر واتمنين هاليوم ...
مريم: يووو سارونة وربي ويهي احترق ..
سارة: يسلم لي هالويه .. يؤ قصدي يسلم لاخوي .. هههاااااي
مريم: انتي اتعمدين ترمسين معي جي.. سارونة صدقيني ماستحمل رمسة جي .. حتى ضميري يأنبني ....
سارة: وليش يأنبج انتي شنو مسوية .. 
مريم: مادري ... بس ان اهلي ما يدرون بشي .. موب حلوة ..
سارة: عيل لو تدرين شنو قايل لي يبي شنو بتسوين؟؟
مريم: تقصدين محمد ؟؟ شنو يبي؟؟
سارة: محمد بعد منو غيره .. تدرين يا حلاة اسمه في السانج ...
مريم: بسج عااد ام الهنوف تكفين ..
سارة: هههه,,, طيب .. اهو قايل لي يبي ايميلج
مريم: وااا بويه .. شو يبي بأيميلي .. يبي يكلمني عالمسنجر ان شاء الله؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
سارة: بل بل.. كلتيني بقشوري.. اهو يدري انج ما بترضين .. بس يقول انه ما راح يضيفج .. بس راح يدز لج رسائل حلوة.. وهذا شي بيكون بينا احنا الثلاثة وبس ...
مريم: مادري سارونة اخاف.. قلبي ما يطاوعني ... 
سارة: قولي عقلج ما يطاوعج .. وإلا القلب هايم يا مرايم .. 
مريم:هههه انتي احد مسلطج عليّ؟؟
سارة: لو يدري بوجسوم اني اغلس عليج جي ذبحني ... 
مريم: فديته زين يسوي فيج
اوتعت مرايم على نفسها !! شو قالت الخبلة؟؟ فديته !! اونج رحتي فيها....!!
سارة: اتفدااااه.. بنت السااالم .. اتفدين اخووي وبعد تقولين زين يسوي فيني .. لكن معليه اوريج الا اقوله اوريج ...
مريم: قولي له .. ومراح اعطيج ايميلي وبتكونين انتي السبب هههه
سارة: واي منج 
مريم: صرت اعرف لج الحين ههههههههههه
سارة: فديتج انا والله ...مابيدي شي .. عطيني ايميلج ياللاا ..
مريم: سارونة وراس الهنوف امانة تقولين له مابي اضافة عالمسنجر كلش ..
سارة: صار حبيبتي لا تخافين ... تدرين اهو بعد الا يستحي فديته .. وربي يخاف عليج اكثر من نفسه..
مريم فرحانة.. تفرح من الخاطر اذا تسمع رمسة حلوة عنه و عن اخلاقه .. فديته.. اتفداه من الخاطر ولكن في خاطرها وبس ... 
مريم: راح ادز لج مسج فيه الايميل وانتي كتبيه وعطيه اياه ... 
سارة: صار .. الحينه اخليج .. بشوف بنوتي اقعدت من نومها ..
مريم:ربي يخليها لج .. بوسيها لي .. 
سارة: تامرين .. الفال لج و اشوف عياالج انتي والغالي يالغالية ...
مريم: تسلمين الغلا... 
سارة: مع السلامة
مريم: مع السلامة
++++++++++++++++++++
سارة تتصل لمحمد
ومحمد مع اسامة في السيارة
++++++++++++++++++++
محمد.. صج والله؟؟ فديتج .. وبعد .. يعني خلااص عندج؟؟ اوكي متى بتعطيني اياه .. اوكي انا كلها نص ساعة وياي البيت ... مشكوووورة حبيبتي ... باي 
اسامة: شو مستوي .. مستوي فرحان اونك ...
محمد: سمعت خبر حلو عن حبيبتي ..
اسامة مبطل عيونه: وشو؟!!
محمد: وش فيك جي .. اللي يشوفك يقول الضفدع كامل ..
ويطقه اسامة على خفيف: عنلاتك .. 
اسامة: انا سمعتك عدل لو شنو؟ انت قلت حبيبتك؟؟ شو هالحبيبة بعد؟ومن متى؟؟ ومنو متصلة؟؟
محمد: هيه .. حبيبة قلبي .. وشريكة حياتي
اسامة يتكلم باستهتار: لا لا .. رح بس رح .. اتطعبز عليّ..
محمد:ههههه وربي اتكلم من صجي ..
اسامة: لالا .. من صجك محمد؟؟؟؟؟؟
محمد: اللي يشوف ويهك يشوف بس علامات استفهام .. هههههه 
اسامة: فهمني خوك مو تخليني جي ...
محمد: هذي وحدة بنت اجاويد .. وبنت عربان طيبين وحشيم نعرفهم وانت تعرفهم بعد ... دخلت قلبي من يوم شفتها.. قلت للأهل عنها .. وان شاء الله اول ما نكمل هالكورس وانتخرج راح يحيرونها لي ..
اسامة: عنلاتك زادً يالخااام .. توك ترمس؟؟ ولا تقول ؟؟ ومنهم هالعربان اللي انا اعرفهم؟؟
محمد: ناس .. الله يستر عليهم
اسامة: واا بويه عليك .. زين شنو اسمها؟؟
محمد: اسمها أم جــاسم...
اسامة ابتسم لمحمد يمزح معاه: ام جاسم .. اونك حتى تخبي اسمها عليّ .. لا يكون بس تغار عليها مني ... ههههههه والله حالة 
محمد: عنلاااتك .. اخوها ما يدري عن شي للحين .. بس لانك غالي وكاتم اسراري قلت لازم اقول لك.
اسامة: انا من زمان شاك انك هب خالي .. 
محمد: هيه ياخوك .. القلب هـايم .. آآه آآه
اسامة:يوووو يوو يوووو
محمد: وش فيك قلبت قطو؟؟
اسامة:هههههههااااااي يمكن بسبب حالتك .. عنلاتك ... وليش كنت مستهم هذيك الايام .. اكيد اهي بعد السبب مو؟؟
محمد: ايوه يا فاهمني .. تصدق اخوي عبدالرحمن كانو بيخطبونها له .. والحمد لله ربي ستر وماصار نصيب بينهم ..
اسامة: شو هالسالفة بعد .. اونها نصيبك انت يابوجسمان
محمد: بارك لي بارك لي ... هههههههه
اسامة: ابارك افاااا عليك .. مبروك يالمعرس مبروك 
وتوايهوا اثنينهم واهم في السيارة وماتوا على نفسهم من الضحك

----------


## لحن الخلود

++++++++++++++++++++
في بيت السـالم
++++++++++++++++++++
الجد سالم و الجدة حصـة و نــاصر بو مبارك وشما جالسين بالصالة ... 
الجدة حصـة: مادريت يا وليدي اخوك شعنده ؟؟
ناصر: لا والله امي .. اتصل فيني سعد وقال لي انه بيي اهو وفهد ويبونا في موضوع مهم .. على العموم الحينه يوصلون و نعرف السالفة ..
الجد سالم: ان شاء الله خير ...
وصل سعد ومعاه فهد سلموا على الجماعة و جلسوا بالصالة ...
شما حست ان وضعها غلط بينهم واستئأذنت و قامت تجيب لهم شي يشربونه ...
سالم: شو مستوي يا عيالي ...؟؟
فهد: ما مستوي الا الخير 
سعد: انا اللي ابيكم بموضوع مهم 
الجدة حصـة شاقة الحلج: هاا اميــه .. اونك تبي تعرس ؟؟
سعد: تقريبا .. بس في وحدة معينة .. ومابي غيرها .. 
الجد سالم: المهم انها بنية زينة و من عايلة ... 
سعد: ابيكم تسمعوني بالاول ...
ناصر:خير يا سعد .. السالفة باينها جايدة ...
سعد: لما كنت بألمانيا ...
الجدة حصـة: وا بويه عليك .. تعرفت عليها بألمانيا ؟؟ اهي دكتورة شراتك؟؟
سعد: اميه .. خليني اكمل رمستي .. 
الجد سالم وباين الضيق على ملامحه: كمل رمستك ...
سعد: لما كنت هناك وبأول سنة دراسة.. سكنت مثل ما تعرفون مع عايلة المانية هناك لها اصل عربي .. عشان اتأقلم مع الوضع و اتعرف لغتهم بسرعة ... 
الجد سالم: زين كمل
سعد: بعدين انا استقليت لحالي بعد سنتين بالضبط واخذت لي شقة قريبة منهم .. لكن علاقتي ما انقطعت فيهم .. وكانوا شراة الاهل لي بالغربة ... لحد ما الله توفاهم في الزلزال ...
ناصر: هذا شي ندري به!...
سعد: اللي ما تدريون به .. ان كان عندهم بنية وحيدة ...
الجدة حصـة: هيه؟؟!!
سعد: من الشيمة عليّ اني ما اتخلى عنها .. وقفت معاها بأزمتها و كانت حالتها النفسة صعبة.. ومايصير اتركها باللي اهي كانت فيه في الوقت اللي لا اهي ولا اهلها تخلوا عني واعتبروني شراة ولدهم اللي ما خلفوه ...
الجد سالم: وشلون وقفت معاها ابويه؟؟
سعد: تمينا اصدقاء مدة طويلة ..لكنها ماهي بعدلة عليّ ولا من عوادينا و اخلاقنا اني اكون علاقة ومن أي نوع مع بنت ما تربطني فيها أي صفة تحلل لي هالشي ... 
ناصر: وشلون حللتها؟؟
سعد: تزوجتها ...
الجدة حصة وقفت على طولها: وشوو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سعد: وصارت حرميته على سنة الله و رسوله من 3 سنوات ... 
الجد سالم: للحين على ذمتك
هز راسه سعد بالاجابة بنعم
الجد سالم: ووينها الحين ؟؟
سعد: هنا بالامارات..
الجدة حصة: يا ويل حالي ... يا شماتة العدوين .. وين اودي ويهي بين العرباان 
سعد: يمـه انا ما سويت شي حرام ... !
الجدة حصة: انت جب .. ولا سويت شي نرضى فيه وترضى فيه هالناس 
سعد: المهم ربي راضي علي .. 
الجد سالم: ورضانا من رضا الله .. وإلا رضانا ما يهمك يا ولد السالم 
سعد: محشوم يوبا ...
فهد: ابويه سعد يمكن اللي سواه احنا ما انتقبله .. لكن اذا فكرنا فيها فهو زينة العقل ..
الجد سالم: وانت كنت تدري يا بو بدر ... ولا علمتنا بشي ... 
فهد: اذا دريت لما كنت اتعالج معاه بألمانيا .. علمني بالسالفة ... و الحرمة بنت طيبة و بنت اصل ...
الجدة حصة: من ديرة كلها منكر و تقول لي بنت اصل .. 
سعد: يمه ليليان اصلها جزائرية و عربية و مسلمة ... 
الجدة حصة: طاع اسمها بس اللي ايينن ... 
ناصر: وليش ما طلقتها ... الحينه بعد ما جبتها لنا هنا بالبلاد قررت تخبرنا ... 
سعد: هذا شي خارج عن ارادتي .. كان لازم ترجع .. وما جت لوحدها ...
الجدة حصة: شو بعد .. جايبة معاها العايلة الكريمة ... 
الجد سالم: مو تقول اهلها ماتوا؟ وقلب الحنّين خلاك اتزوجها؟؟
سعد: اهي رجعت .. ومعاها ولدي!!
الكل حل عليه الصمت .. مفاجأة كبيرة .. وجمت وجوههم وكأن حد صب عليهم ماي بارد ... 
الجد سالم: ولدك؟؟؟
ناصر: وانت شدراك انه ولدك ...؟؟ صار لك سنة و ازود بالبلاد ... 
سعد: ناصر ما اسمح لك ..
الجدة حصة: واهو الصادق ... وليه تسكته.. بالعقل .. 
سعد: انا ماراح امدحها.. لانكم ما تعرفونها.. لكن اذا تقولين لي بالعقل يا يمه .. ولدي عمره 5 شهور ...وانا من تركتها للحينه تقريبا 10 اشهر ... والولد يشبهني.. وسمته على اسمك يبه ..."سالم"...
الجد سالم تنهد: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...
الجدة حصة وتبجي: وانا اللي كنت اتمنى اليوم اللي ازفك واشوفك فيه متزوج واختار لك حرمة تستاهلك انقيها بنفسي .. الحينه تجيني وتقول لي انك متزوج ومادري من جم سنة وهم عندك ولد.. وانا اقول ولدي غير عن الكل .. سافر و تغرب و رجع لي بالشهادة ترفع الراس .. لكنك رجعت حامل معك اثنين ينزلون الراس ,,,
فهد: سعد تربيتكم .. يا ..
الجدة حصة: انت اسكت .. مابي اسمع صوتك ... 
فهد سكت وقدر الحالة اللي فيها امه.. وإلا طول وبعرض واولاده طوله و يمكن يستوي جد بعد و امه تهزأه جي !!!!
الجد سالم: وين حرمتك الحينه؟؟ عندكم في البيت؟؟؟
سعد ارتاح من نبرة صوت ابوه .. ولانه قال حرمتك ... حتى امه كانت اطالع فيه ... 
سعد: استأجرت لها شقة .. 
الجد سالم: لمتى بتم في الشقة .. لازم تدور لك بيت او تنتقل تعيش مع اخوك ... 
فهد ينظر لسعد بنظرات التشجيع .. وناصر ساكت لانهم اصلا ما بيدهم شي و انحطوا جدام الامر الواقع ...
الجد سالم: ابيك تجيب حرمتك وولدك لامك بالاول عشان تشوفها .. مايصير ولدك تربيه وحدة ما نعرف عنها شي.. ونحن عايشيين على هالارض..
الجدة حصة: بس يابوفهد ... 
الجد سالم: هذا اللي بيصير .. ولدج يمكن غلط .. لكن غلط عن غلط يهون ..
فهد: صاج يبه .. اتبع شرع الله .. 
الجد سالم: انت اسكت ومابي اسمع صوتك..
فهد فتح عيونه .. شو مستوي .. الحينه سعد يسويها وانا اطيح فيها!!!!
فهد: ابويه!!!
الجد سالم: شلون تخلي اخوك يسكن في شقة و حرمته غريبة مع ولدها ...
فهد: ها؟؟!!
حتى سعد كان متفاجأ من رمسة ابوه ..!!!
الجدة حصة: وا ابويه .. عايبتك سواة مسود ؟؟؟ بدل ما اتأدبه؟؟
الجد سالم: ولدج متربي وماهوب محتاج تربية ,,, وعنلاته لو قايل لي يبي ايتزوج كنا زوجناه اماراتية و سفرناها معاه.. ولو كان مصر على هذي نهار مدري ليل مادري ليليين مادري شسمها ماكنت راح اعارض بدل ما كان يستغفلنا و يسويها من ورانا....
الجدة حصة: بس يا بوفهد 
الجد سالم: كلامي ماهوب عاجبج يام فهد؟؟
الجدة حصة واهي مغتاظة: كلامك عالعين و الراس .. واللي تامر فيه اهو اللي يمشي .. 
سعد من وناسته لم اخوه فهد وناصر فرح له ان الشي عدا على خير.. مسكين ما كان ينام لا ليل ولا نهار كله يفكر بهالمواجهة شلون بتصير ..
باس ابوه على راسه .. وباس امه و حب ايدينها ... 
سعد مسك تلفونه و اتصل لليليان جدامهم .. بالانكليزي مافهم عليهم الا ناصر و فهد ...
شوي الا يروح يفتح الباب .. 
وتدخل منه وحدة.. امرأة في غاية الجمال .. بيضاء البشرة زرقاء العينين .. لابسة عباية و شيلة اماراتية.. وحاملة ياهل على كتفها سبحان الله كأنه ملاك صغير وآية من الجمال ... 
سعد: هذي حرميته ... 
راحت ليليان و سلمت على الجد سالم وحبته على راسه.. اهي تعرفهم من الصور .. 
وراحت للجدة حصة وباستها و لمتها .. وعطتها " سالم" .. 
الجدة حصة كانت جامدة مكانها ,,, واابوويه عليها شو هالحلاة هذاي .. معذور ولدي يشوف هالجمال قدامه شو يسوي بعد.. والا الولد ينشرح له القلب.. وصج يشبه ابوه على الرغم من عيونه الزرق اللي طالعين على امه ... 
الجد سالم لما شاف حرمة ولده و شاف حشمتها ابتسم له و فرح ان ولده ما خيب ظنه ... 
ليليان كانت تتكلم عربي مكسر وتحاول تخلي رمستها اماراتية ولكنها كانت مفهومة بس تنعرف انها ماهي بأماراتية ..
راحوا الرجاجيل مع بعضهم .. واتركوا ليليان و الياهل مع الجدة حصة و اجت شما واجلست معاها ونادوا عالبنات يتعرفون عليها .. يتعرفون على مرت عمهم اليديد القديمة بنفس الوقت.. عمهم اللي كان بالامس عازب .. اليوم صار متزوج وابو

----------


## لحن الخلود

سماح تكلم عبد الرحمن بالتلفون
++++++++++++++++++++
عبد الرحمن: وحشتيني سماحي 
سماح: وانت اكثر .. ليه امس اتصل ماترد علي ..خبرني عنك شحالك وشو سويت ..
عبد الرحمن: يسرج الحال .. حبيبتي نتائج الفحوصات كلها زينة .. وفي امل كبير كبير ان شاء الله .. على فكرة انا امس سويت عملية بسيطة عشان كذا ما كلمتك ..
سماح وتحط يدها على قلبها: عملية وشو؟؟
عبد الرحمن: شي بسيط وايد .. والحمد لله نجحت .. وبعد بكرة انا عندكم بالعين .. لا تحاتين 
سماح: يعني انت الحين كويس؟؟ ما بك شي؟
عبد الرحمن: كويس و كويس و كوووويس مرّّة ... انا مبسوط سماحي .. راح يكون عندنا درزن اعيال انتي بس قولي آمين .. 
سماح:هههه آمين يا رب ... 
عبد الرحمن: فرحانة؟؟
سماح: دامك فرحان اكيد فرحانة ...
عبد الرحمن: شخبار اميه؟؟ سلمي عليها وطمنيها علي .. ماروم اتصل لها بعدين ..
سماح: يوصل لا تحاتي .. امك والشهادة لله شايلتني على كفوف الراحة .. ما تخليني اسوي ولا شي ... 
عبد الرحمن: خايفة عليج و .. وعلى الجنين .. 
سماح: وام الجنين تنطر جيتك بأسرع وقت ... لان الجنين من دونك ما يسوى ..
عبد الرحمن: انا اعرف شكثر ربي راضي علي و امي تحبني .. لان ربي هداني فيج .. يا اغلى هدية بحياتي .. 
سماح: وانت احلى حياة بهالوجود ...
عبد الرحمن: ياللاا ابسكر الحينه .. تصبحين على خير ...
سماح: وانت من اهله .. تغطى زين .. يقولون برد بالرياض ,,,
عبد الرحمن: وانتي بعد حبيبتي .. سماح 
سماح: لبيه.؟؟
عبد الرحمن: لبيتي حاية ...ابيج اتديرين بالج على حالج ...
وسكت شوية وكمل 
عبدالرحمن: حلليني 
سماح تفاجأت ما توقعت تسمع منه هالشي.. واهو بغربة و بعيد عنها .. وكانت تبي تبجي .. خافت و قلبها عورها..
سماح: عن هالرمسة وربي زعل منك 
ابتسم لها عبدالرحمن في خاطره و حاول يغير الجو
كملوا سوالفهم شوية و كل حد منهم سار ينام
***++***
عرس مروان
***++***
عرسه صار في فندق ومرة وحدة مسويها حفلة استقبال ... 
الجو كان عجيب مع الرزفة الشباب كانوا مرتبشين .. جو وناسه من جد شي ... 
شباب القهوة كلهم هنـاك ... "محمد" أسامة " علي" مبارك " والكل .....
دخلوا توايهوا وسلموا على مروان " المعرس" و جماعة العروس ... 
محمد:مبروك مبروك .. حيا الله المعرس .. 
مروان: يحييك .. الفاال لك 
محمد يرفع ايده يدعي بحركة ضحكتهم: يارب يسمع منك .. انت بس ادعي لي في ليلتك المفترجة هذي 
مروان:هههههههه لا توصي وانا خوك ...
مبارك: منك المال و منها العيال مروان ...
مروان: تسلم خوك وعقبالك .. مشكور على جيتك ..
مبارك: ولو .. لا تقول جي خوك.. اصلا لو ما عزمتني بعد كنت باييي ... عشان اصدق واشوف بعيني ههههههه
مروان:هههههههه 
علي : مبروك مروان ... 
مروان: ربي يبارك فيك .. هلا والله بأبو حسن ... 
علي شاق الحلج مستانس لانه قال له ابو حسن 
علي: هلا بيك .. 
مروان: من يوم و ساير لا تنادوني إلا ابو اسحاق ... 
اسامة مبطل عيونه: ابو شنو؟؟
مروان: ابو اسحااااااق ...
وضحكوا الجماعة و عدوها ... " ابو اسحاق " !!!! 
سلموا على ابو و اخوان العروس وبعدها جلسوا يرتاحون قبل لا يرزفون معهم....
مبارك: اقول محمد انا هالريال اخو العروس كأني شايفه من قبل بس مدري وين ... 
ابتسم محمد ابتسامة غريبة: يمكن شايفه في مكان ... اهو عيناوي بعد ...
مبارك: يمكن بعد ... 
اسامة: وانا هم مشبه عليه بحد .. بس ماني بعارفه ..
علي: اذكر .. مادري كأني شفته بالقهوة .. كأن !!مادري ... 
محمد: واذا شفتوه شو فيها ... 
مبارك: اهو قال لي انهم صاروا معاه بالعمرة ... 
محمد: ايوه نعم صحيح... 
علي: لا من جد الوجه موب غريب 
محمد: شو فيكم .. ما غريب الا الشيطان ... 
مبارك: أي أي أي تذكرت 
محمد: لاماهوب صحيح 
مبارك: على طول حكمت انه ماهوب صحيح .. شو دراك وش تذكرت انا ... 
محمد: مدري .. 
علي: قول شو تذكرت 
مبارك: تذكر الهوشة الكبيرة اللي صارت بالقهوة ... 
اسامة: أي هوشة؟؟
مبارك: الهوشة .. لما مروان تشابك مع رجال كان مغازل اخته مادري شنو ... وكان يتهددد فيه .. 
علي: ايووووه .. الحينه تذكرت ... صحيح .. وانا اقول كأني شفته بس هالحينه يضحك ويوم نشوفه كان معصب والوانه كلها متغيرة ..
اسامة يطالع في محمد: شو تعليقك بوجاسم ...
محمد:ههههههههه
واكتفى بهالضحكة بدون اجابة ...
علي: ياللاا عاااااد قول لنا السالفة 
محمد: ماشي سالفة ,, الحينه احنا في عرس الريال و نيلس انتكلم عليه وعلى عروسته واهلها ماهي بعدلة علينا ...
علي: زين قوم قوم معي .. نطلع علمني السالفة و نرجع ... 
محمد: ايلس انت لا تفضحنا ... 
مبارك: نبي نعرف فاجأتنا... كل ابونا شوقتنا .. 
محمد: ولا شي يا طويلين العمر .. اللي قلتوه صحيح .. واللي قاله مروان هم صحيح ..
اسامة: شلون يعني ؟؟
محمد: لما مروان راح العمرة .. شاف هالريال االطيب اخو عروسته .. وكان رايح العمرة اهو و اهله و جماعته .. ومن بينهم اخته " العروس" ...شافها وعرف انها اماراتية من رمستها و لباسها وجي .. حرمة حشيم محترمة ..عرف اهلها وتعرف عليهم .. وسبحان القدر ان هالبنت تطلع اهي نفسها البنت اللي كان يبي يضحك عليها.. عجبته فيها حشمتها و ماشاء الله على قولته جميلة الاخلاق و الخُلق ... 
علي: وشلون موقف اخوها.؟؟
محمد: اول ما شافه ما عرفه .. لان مروان تغير .. حتى ملامح وجهه تغيرت و النور الايماني يشع منه .. التقوا في الحرم النبوي .. وتعرف عليه.. واستسمح منه ... والسالفة هذي صارت من زمان فهدأت النفوس .. ولان البنت كانت صغيرة وبرئية وماتدري عن هالسوالف واهو بس كلمها بالتلفون ولانها ما تعرف شي اكشفوها من اول مكالمة.. 
صارت علاقتهم مع بعض اقوى وترابعوا طول فترة وجودهم في العمرة ... ولما رجعوا البلاد ما انقطعت علاقتهم مع بعض و حب يصلح غلطته وبنفس الوقت يتزوج حرمة ومن عايلة محترمة .. وخطبها و الليلة عرسه هههههه 
مبارك: والله هالقصة فن ...دخلت مزاجي ...
علي: اقول شباب .. قوموا نرزف من الزين .. 
وقام واهو حامل العصا و يرقص " يرزف" مع الجماعة ... 
و الشباب سوو نفسه ... 
انبسطوا من هالقصة .. ومن هالعرس كله ...
وتزوج مروان على بركة الله ...........
++++++++++++++++++++++
===========
بيت بو عبدالرحمن 
===========
++++++++++++++++++++++
أم عبدالرحمن وبو عبدالرحمن وماجد وسماح جالسين بالصالة يطالعون التلفزيون " الاخبار".. 
بو عبدالرحمن: الله يجيرنا ... لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. شو هذا ... 
ام عبدالرحمن وحاطة يدها على قلبها: وا ابويه .. ياويل حالي .. وربي يصبر اهلهم ... 
ماجد: ليش جذي والله حرام .. يعني اهم شنو يستفيدون من هالتفجيرات هذي .. 
سماح: من متى هالتفجيرات بدأت؟؟
بو عبدالرحمن:التفجيرات بالرياض من الفجر.. 
ام عبدالرحمن: يمه سماح اتصلي لي بعبدالرحمن ابي اطمن عليه ونعرف شو هالسالفة ..
سماح: البارح متصل و الحمد لله بخير ونعمة و يسلم عليكم و عليج انتي بالذات خالتي .. 
بو عبدالرحمن: معليه يا بنيتي .. اتصلي لها عشان اتطمن و نطمن نحن بعد .. 
وقامت سماح تجيب التلفون: ان شاء الله خالتي .. 
ويدق جرس الباب ... ويروح ماجد يفتحه ... 
بو عبدالرحمن: ها مــايد منو ياي؟؟
ماجد: يبـه واحد يباك ... بس ما عرفه ... 
وقفت ام عبدالرحمن: قوم شوف منو .. 
بو عبدالرحمن: طيب .. شو فيج جي حاطة يدج على قلبج واتنافضين ... 
ام عبدالرحمن: مدري حست قلبي منقبض وكأن حد ماسكة بيده و يعصره .. قوم بسرعة شوف منو ... 
وراح ابو عبدالرحمن يشوف من ...
ام عبدالرحمن: يمه سماح مسكي يدي .. ماني بقادرة اوقف على اريولي قعديني ... 
سماح: خير خالتي شفيج ؟؟؟؟ 
وجلستها على الكرسي ... وعينها تراقب الباب وتنطر جية ريلها ...
دخل عليها بو عبدالرحمن واهو شايل تسفيرته بيده و قابض عليها ...منزل راسه وعيونه حُمر .... وماجد وراه واقف .. متصلب مكانه ... 
سماح اطالعه: خير عمي .. شو مستوي ؟؟؟؟ 
بو عبدالرحمن: البقى براسكم ... 
سماح: شو؟؟ في منوو ؟؟؟ عمي شووو مستوي 
ماجد يروح ويركض يبجي تحت ريل امه .... 
وسماح بدأت الدموع تطيح من عيونها ...
ام عبدالرحمن وخانقتها العبرة: ولدي .. بو عبدالرحمن ولدي شصااير عليه؟؟؟؟ 
بو عبدالرحمن: ولدج عطاج عمره يا ام عبدالرحمن .. عبدالرحمن رااح مع اللي راحوا ... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: لالالالالالالا ولدي لا .. 
سماح وتصارخ وماهي مصدقة نفس المجنونة: عمي شتقول .. عبدالرحمن لآ .. عبدالرحمن البارحة متصل لي .. يقول اهو بخير و بكرة بيوصل البلاد ... عمي .. اكيد مخربطين بالعنوان ..انا بتصل له الحينه واقول لك الخير هذا كله جذب .. 
بو عبدالرحمن يبكي و الدموع تنزف في قلبه قبل عينه ... 
وماجد لام امه و يبجي وامه اغمي عليها وتلاحقوها بالماي ... 
سماح تتصل لعبدالرحمن لكن تلفونه مغلق .... 
سماح: عمي عبدالرحمن للحينه نايم و قافل تلفونه ... 
بو عبدالرحمن يلم سماح لحضنه... ويمسح على راسها ..
سماح: لا تمسح على راسي ... عبدالرحمن مابه شي .. لا عبدالرحمن بخير اقول لكم ...لا مستحيل ..
وتطيح غشيانة اهي بعد ...
اتصلت البشكارة للاسعاف بسرعة لما شافت حالتهم جي ... 
يدخل علي ومعاه محمد جايين من العرس و ضحكاتهم واصلة لآخر الشارع ... ولما شافوا حالة البيت انقلب حالهم ... ماجد ارتمى في حضن اخوانه ...
ماجد: عبدالرحمن .. عبدالرحمن .. 
محمد وقلبه منقبض... : شو مستوي .. شو فيه عبدالرحمن؟؟
علي: تكلم .. اميه ليش تبجين جي .. ابووويه .. حرمة اخوويه شو فيها ؟؟ تعبانة؟؟؟ 
محمد: ابويه ليش تبكي جي ... 
بو عبدالرحمن: عبدالرحمن اقتلوه .. عبدالرحمن مات .. إانا لله و إنا اله راجعون و حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم ... 
"عبدالرحمن مات" "عبدالرحمن مات" "عبدالرحمن مات" "عبدالرحمن مات" 
صدد يتكرر على مسامعهم .. 
يعني انطفت شمعة عمر شاب في مقتبل عمره وفي عمر الزهور .. لم يفرح بعد بحياته ولن يتسنى له رؤية اولاده ... !!

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الرابع و الثلاثون °؛¤
/////////////////////
بيت ناصر السالم
الظهر 
/////////////////////
بالصالة كانت جالسة شما مع ريلها وولدها احمد ...
مريم ياية من المطبخ وحاملة بيدها كوب الكوفي وترشف منه ... 
مبارك نازل بسرعة يركض على الدري ... 
شافه ابوه ووقفه ... 
ناصر: خير ابويه .. شفيك جي مستعيل .. تو ما جيت ... 
مريم تكلم مبارك: وينك من البارح ما شفتك 
شما: اهو سأل عنج ... كان عرس رفيجه وتم مع ربعه للصبح ... 
مريم: حشى شتسوون كل هذا ...
احمد ويبي يشيش ابوه: كانوا في شقة وجمعة شباب .. ومايندرى كل هالوقت شيسوون ... 
ناصر: جب انت اسكت ... 
مبارك كان في حالة لا تسمح له انه يتكلم ... 
ناصر: خير ابويه شفيك؟؟
مبارك منزل راسه و خانقته العبرة و الدمعة بعينه .. بلع ريجه و تكلم ... 
مبارك: البقى براسك ... 
كل العيون توجهت ناحيته ... والقلوب مقبوضة .. 
ناصر: في منو ؟؟؟ 
مبارك: عبدالرحمن .. اخو علي رفيجي ولد بوعبدالرحمن..
سقط الكوب من عند مرايم و تحطم ووحطت يدها على فمها واليد الثانية على قلبها... 
ناصر: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... إنا لله .. هالولد الطيب ... من شو؟ لا تقول حادث؟
مبارك: في التفجيرات اللي صارت بالرياض .. 
شما: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...
/////////////////////
العزا في بيت بوعبدالرحمن
/////////////////////
الحريم كلهم في الصالة ... 
ام عبدالرحمن جالسة جنب بنتها اللي حاطة راسها على ريول امها وذابحه نفسها من الصياح ... 
ام عبدالرحمن الدموع تسقط من عيونها من دون صوت ... القلب يتعذب والاحشاء تتقطع و صراخ الصمت يقطع الجميع ... 
وعلى طرف كانو حريم يتكلمون و يتهامسون ... 
الحرمة: وين مرته ما بينت؟؟
حرمة ثانية: يقولون انها بالمستشفى وحالتها حالة ...
الحرمة: المسكينة تبجي على شبابها ... 
الثانية: يقولون انها حامل بعد ... شلون بتقدر تربيه لحالها وتوها اصغيرة ... 
الحرمة: ما يندرى .. بس اكيد اهله ما بيخلونها .. اسمه من ريحته وما أعز من الولد الا ولد الولد ... 
الثانية: حسبي الله عليهم .. ريال مسكين رايح البلاد الطاهرة بأمان الله ما تهنى بشبابه ..
الحرمة: الله يجيرنا .. ويغمد روحه الجنة ...ويصبر اهله ..
دخلت عليهم "الجدة حصة" و شما " أم احمد" ومعاها "مريم" و"فطيــم" ...
سلموا على اهل سمـاح و بعدين على أم عبدالرحمن وسارة ... 
اول ما شافت وسمية " ام عبدالرحمن " مريم احضنتها بقوة ... وتمت تبجي ... و بصوت عالي منهارة ... ومرايم تبجي معاهاا ... 
وحضنت شما ام عبدالرحمن و سارة احضنت مرايم .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: راح ولدي يا ام احمد رااح .. 
شما: اذكري الله يام عبدالرحمن..
ام عبدالرحمن: راح عبد الرحمن رااح .. اللي تناديني بأسمه راح يا شما .. ولدي آآه 
شما: اطلبي له الرحمة ياوخيتي .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: عمره ما عصاني .. كان سند لي ولأبوه .. راح الطيب .. اقتلوه .. 
شما: حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... 
وسارة كل ما سمعت رمسة امها زاادت في البكى ... 
مريم من بين دموعها: اذكري الله يا خالتي .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: والنعم بالله .. آآه يا مرايم .. آآه يا قلبي .. 
سارة: يمه .. يمه شفيج ... 
ام عبدالرحمن فقدت الوعي .. وتلاحقوها بالماي .. 
ودوها غرفتها ويابوا لها الدكتور ... 
++++++++++++++++
في عزا الرياييل 
++++++++++++++++
بو عبدالرحمن مو قادر يمنع دموعه وماجد ولده لاصق فيه وذابح عمره من البجي ...
... وعلي منهار كليــا ... وجنبه مبارك يهديه .. 
محمد حالته حالة وعيونه حمر من كثر البجي .. ومعاه اسامة بدل ما يواسيه اهو بعد يبجي معه .. 
عبدالرحمن كان طيب مع الكل .. واللي يعرفه اوما يعرفه تأثر من اللي صابه ... 
مـاجد كان لاصق في ابوه .. ويبجي من قلب ... 
ترى دموع الرجال ماهي سهلة وما تنزل بسهولة .. ولكن هذا يهز جبال ماهوب بس الرجال ... 
بو عبدالرحمن ينادي على محمد
بو عبدالرحمن: يبـه .. ابيك تروح اتطمن على مرت اخوك بالمستشفى .. 
محمد: ان شاء الله امرهم المغرب ... 
بو عبدالرحمن والدموع بعينه: الله يخليك ويرضى عليك يا ولدي 
وحضن محمد ابوه وبجي من الخاطر ...
************************
كثيرين يعتقدون ان بكاء الرجل ضعف منه و لكني اراه وسيله للراحه النفسية.. البعض يقول ان الرجل لابد ان تكون كرامته قويه بحيث يتماسك ولا يبكي امام الاخرين.. ولا يضعف امام أي مشكله تواجهه.. ولكنهم يتناسون انه في النهايه انسان بمشاعر واحساس.. وانه يحتاج ان يعبر عن نفسه ومشاعره وينفس عن همومه .. 
قد تكون المرأة اكثر بكاء من الرجل.. لكن هناك مواقف لا تفرق بين المرأة والرجل وما اصاب عائلة الماجد ليس مجرد هم .. بل انها صاعقة صعقت قلبهم وحطمت نفوسهم ..
كل منا مر بمراحل مختلفة من حياته.. والانسان منذ ولادته وهو يتعلم من هذه الحياة ويكتسب من خلالها الخبرات منها الجيدة و منها السيئة ... وبالطبع لكل منها تأثير على مجرى حياته.... وهناك الكثير من الحوادث التي لا تترك أي أثرفي حياتنا ....وبنفس الوقت قد يكون هناك حادث واحد يقلب حياتنا بأكملها ... 
مذا سيفعل هذا الحدث بأبطال قصتنا .. اكيد سيؤثر عليهم .. كيف .. الله يعلم ... 
************************
++++++===++++++
محمد بغــرفته
++++++===++++++
مستلقي على السرير وهو مغمض وحاط يده على عيونه ...
ابي حد يمسح دموعي .. ويخفف آلامي .. ويلملم جروحي ... 
رحت وخليتنا يابو ضاحي ... وربي اني محتاج لك ... 
دموع محمد كانت تنزل من تحت يده اللي مغطي بها ويهه ... 
اخذ تلفونه اللي قافله من جم يوم .. من وفاة اخوه الغالي " عبدالرحمن " 
"مـــــرايـم" ... وينج يا الريم الحينه عني ...
ونزل راسه بحزن .. مرايم بعيدة .. ومايندرى إذا كانت تحس فيني الحينه وإلأأ ..؟؟! ..
ايميلها عندي ... يا ترى جالسة الحينه وإلا نايمة .. ما ينام إلا خالي البال ... 
جلس على الكمبيوتر ... واول ما جلس دمعت عيونه.. لانه حاط خلفية الشاشة صورة عائليه كل الاخوان عندهم شراتها... اخذوها لما كانوا راحيين سيرة بر وحتى ابوهم معهم ...
فتح ايميله ولقى فيه فوق ال 100 رسالة يديدة لكنه طنشهم كلهم وراح يبي يرسل رسالة.. وماهي أي رسالة ولأي حد ... 
هذي رسالة للغالية اللي اخذت قلبه و عقله ... ويريدها توقف معه و تواسيه بحزنه ...
كتب عنوانها " رسـالة من قلب تعبان هايم بحب المرايم " 
---------
مريم كانت بغرفتها 
---------
فاتحة الكمبيوتر والمسنجر لكنها جالسة اوففلاين لانها كانت تشتغل على بروجكت الجامعة ..
وصلها تنبيه ان اكو رسالة وصلتها على البريد الالكتروني والمرسل محمد الماجد ... !!!
حست ان قلبها انقبض ... 
فتحت الايميل ودقات قلبها في تسارع .. خافت .. ارتبكت .. قامت قفلت الباب .... 
فتحت الinbox  ياويل حالي شو هالعنوان 
*****رسـالة من قلب تعبان هايم بحب المرايم*****
إلى اغلى إنسانة بالقلب مسكنها ... عساج بخير وعسى باقي مع الذكرى غلانا ... 
ما كان ودي اول رسالة مني تكون احزان ومأسى .. 
احنا محتاجك وربي الشاهد مشتاقلك ... قلبي في شقا وايام الهنا عني ولّت انا ... 
وانا بهذا المكان احس اني ماني بأمان .. هذا غدر الزمان حرمني من أغلى انسان .. 
ماأسهل الكلمة على قلب الانسان .. لما ينطق أحبك وساعة الجد يبيع بأرخص الاثمان ...
نرضى بمقسـومنا ما أنتذمر ... واللي يعطينا ربنا فيه راضين ...
احبج وربي الشاهد يا مريم ...ومحتاجج توقفين معاي باللي حصل لي ...
احسن اني وحيد .. ودمعتي تبي من يمسحها .. 
خسرت انسان غالي .. وحاسس اني بهالدنيا لحالي ... 
مريم انا محتاج لحد اسولف معاه .. محتاج لقلب يلمني بدفاه .. 
يمكن تقولين عني جرئ .. او فقدي لاخوي خلاني مجنون ... 
وربي يا مريم اني حاس مهزوم ... وقلبي الهايم بحبج صار مكسور ... 
انا انكسرت .. 
ردي علي لو سمحتي ماتعرفين شلون ردج بيرد لي الروح وبيرفع من معنوياتي..

----------


## لحن الخلود

وهذي اهي كل الرسالة ... 
مريم من قرأتها طاحت دموعها ... 
شتسوي ماتدري .. 
تخاف ترد عليه ... 
وابويه .. لو حد يشوف هالرسالة شو اسوي انا ... 
شسوي .. ارد عليه .. اكيد بيستانس .. اكيد راح اخف عليه بأي كلمة اكتبها له .. لكن انا اخاف .. ماعرف .. ولامرة سويتها ... زين شسوي ... 
اهو محتاج لي ... وانا بعد .. انا احبــه .. واهو الحين في ضيق .. واقدر اخفف عليه ... 
جلست عالكمبيوتر ... راحت لايميلها اللي كان للحين مفتوح ... 
فتحت الرسالة مرة ثانية اللي حفظت كل حرف من حروفها ... وسوت لها رد ... 
شو اكتب له يا ربي .. مابي شي يديني لو احد شاف الرسالة ... 
لا لا شو حد يشوفها .. اكيد مابيخلي حد يقرب من ايميله ... ياربي شسوي ... 
بتوكل على الله .. ومن توكل على الله فهو حسبه ... 
ارسلت له رسالة ... 
عنوانها " السلام عليكم ورحمة الله " 
Send 
وارسلت الرسالة ..... 
الحين تبي تحذف الرسالة اللي اهو دزها لها .. لكن ما تروم .. قلبها ما يطاوعها ... 
لكنها هم حذفتها من بريدهاا .... وقبل هذا سوتها برنت من دون العنوان واحتفظت فيها ....
++++++===++++++
محمد بغرفته جالس عالكمبيوتر
++++++===++++++
ينتظر على احر من الجمر ان يوصله رد .. حتى لو كانت رسالة فاضية .. المهم انه يحس انها معاه ... وتشاركه باللي اهو فيه ...
تم يالس .. نص ساعة .. ساعة .. ساعتين .. لحد ما بدأ ييأس ... !!!
>>>>>>وصلتك رسالة ... 
من ... ريم السالم ...
" السلام عليكم ورحمة الله " 
+++البقى براسك ... 
كل شي يصير حكمة من رب العالمين .. ويخلق الله عسر واحد ويسرين
دير بالك على نفسك وانت اقوى من هالمحنة بعون الله +++
فديتج يا بعد قلبي ... هالكلمات هذي حتى لو انها قليلة لكنها تعني لي وايد .. وايد .. وايد ...
على طول ارسل لها رسالة ثانية ... !!!
محتواها 
== مشكورة وايد على الايميل وما تعرفين شكثر انج هونتي علي اللي انا فيه.. ربي يحفطج ويخليج لي يالغالية ويكفي اني احس بحبج بقلبي .. وحبي بقلبج .. بوجودج معاي كل الهموم بإذن الله تهون ..
تصبحين على خير ==
مريم ردت عليه بقلبها وانت من اهل الخير .. يــا .. ابتسمت بينها و بين نفسها ... ... وامسحت الرسالة نفس اللي قبلها .. واتركت كل شي وراحت تنام...
حتى محمد .. حس انه ارتاح شوية ... وراح لسريره واهو يحاول ينام من عقب هالتعب كله ...
+++++++++++++++
مستشفى توام
+++++++++++++++
محمـد وأم عبد الرحمن رايحين يشوفون حرمة ولدهم وفقيدهم اللي فجع قلوبهم ... 
وصادفوا أمها وابوها واخوها طلال جالسين بالاستراحة ...
يتوايهون الرجاجيل ... 
محمد: السلام عليكم والرحمة .. 
ابوها " بوطلال": وعليكم السلام ورحمة العلام ... عظّم الله اجركم يا ولدي .. 
طلال: البقى براسك .. 
محمد: اجرنا واجركم ... 
اما ام عبد الرحمن من سلمت على ام سماح طاحت دموعها ... 
بو طلال: ليش تعبتوا نفسكم وتعبت الوالدة معاك يا ولدي ... 
محمد: اهي اللي لزمت عليّ تجي واتطمن عليها ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: هذي من ريحة الغالي يابو طلال ... 
ام سماح: الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنة =+ وبكت هي بعد +=
ام عبد الرحمن: ابي اشوفها ... 
ام سماح: مدري اذا يسمحون لكم .. لان حالتها النفسية تعبانة .. واذا توتعي تبجي و اتأثر حالتها ... عشان جي ما يخلونا ندخل عليها ..
ام عبد الرحمن: و الجنين شحاله؟؟ 
الكل يتطالعون في بعض .. وينزلون راسهم ما يدرون بشو يردون ... 
محمد: صار شي لولدنا؟؟
بو طلال: ماراح يصير الا الخير ان شاء الله .. 
وصل الدكتور المتابع لحالة سمــاح ... واستئأذنو منه ان تدخل عليها ام عبد الرحمن ... وافق الدكتور وادخلت لها بروحها ...
تركوها لحالها مع سماح ... 
سماح اول ما حست بوجود ام عبد الرحمن بعد ما مسكت يدها ... فتحت عينها بدون ما اتحرك شي من جسمها.. حالتها النفسية اتعبتها جسديا وايد .. لدرجة ان ريولها منشلة .. ويبي لها علاج طويل عشان ترجع تمشي على ريولها ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: شحالج بنتيه ..؟؟ 
وسقطت دموع سماح ردا على سؤال ام زوجها ... أم عبد الرحمن ... 
ام عبد الرحمن وتحاول تتمالك نفسها عن تبجي ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: شدي حيلج يا بنتي ... ربج اخذ امانته وهذا قضاء الله وقدره ... 
وهني ام عبد الرحمن ما قدرت تستحمل اكثر وتساقطت دموعها ... وضغطت سماح بيدها على يد ام عبد الرحمن لتواسيها.. لانها مهما كانت مأساتها وحبها لزوجها ما يعادله محبة ام عبد الرحمن لولدها اللي كانت تحبه و تعزه دون الكل ....
ام عبد الرحمن: انا الحينه سايرة ... ابي اييج بكرة وانتي بحال احسن .. اذا مو عشانج وعلى عشان خاطري .. عشان ولدج .. ولد عبد الرحمن وكل ما بقى لنا من ريحته ...
وزاد بكاء ودموع سماح و صارت تبكي بهستيرية ودموع لا تتوقف .. ووصلت لدرجة الاختنااق .... حتى تسارع لها الاطباء .. واعطوها ابرة مهدئة ... 
ومشوا بعد ما سلموا على اهلها ... 
واهم بيركبون بالمصعد بيسرون البيت ... طلبت ام عبد الرحمن من محمد ان اول يروحون للطبيب المعالج يستفسرون عن حالة سماح ... 
الدكتور: ماكو حمل ولا شي ..
الاثنين منصدمين !!!!!
ام عبد الرحمن: انا اقصد سماح العالي ... مرت ولدي ..!!
محمد: تأكد دكتور واللي يخليك .. 
الدكتور: انا متابع الحالة من دخلت المستشفى .. وماكو حمل ولا جنين ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: يعني البنت سقطت اللي ببطنها؟؟ واا بويه عليها يا ويلي .. كله من الصدمة!!
الدكتور: ماشي حمل من الاساس !!
محمد:ماشي؟
الكتور: هيه .. وكل اوراقها عندي .. وتوضح هذا الشي ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: يعني شو؟؟؟ 
ويطالع محمد بأمه بعلامات استغراب !! 
وتطلع امه من غرفة الطبيب بسرعة... 
محمد: مشكور دكتور مع السلامة
الدكتور: مع السلامة ...!!
<< خارج غرفة الطبيب
محمد: شبلاج اميه .. 
ام عبد الرحمن: انت ما سمعت .. يقول ماشي حمل .. اياا عليك يا ولدي ... 
محمد: يعني شو امـي؟؟
ام عبد الرحمن : تعال معاي ... 
وراحوا لعند غرفة سماح ... وشافت بس امها يالسة عندها... 
دخلت عليهم ام عبد الرحمن وكانت سماح مبطلة عيونها وامها تقرأ عليها آيات من كتاب الله ...
ام عبد الرحمن: ليش سويتي جذي يابنتيه؟؟؟ انا اعتبرتج شراة سارة .. ليه تخدعينا ... 
سماح تطالع في ام عبدالرحمن بعيون استغراب وماتدري شو صاير ... 
ام طلال" ام سماح" : شو مستوي يأم عبد الرحمن؟؟ ليش هالرمسة؟؟ 
ام عبد الرحمن: مسوية حالج ما تدرين يام طلال .. ليش تخدعوناا ... ليش تكذبون علينا ... خدعتوا ولدي وخدعتونا... !!
سماح: خالتي!!
ام عبد الرحمن: طلع صوتج يام ضاحي .. وين ضاحي ؟؟ كسرتي قلوبنا .. منج لله ..
ام طلال: صلي على النبي يا ام عبد الرحمن انتي ما تدرين شو السالفة.. 
ام عبد الرحمن: ادري بوشو .. راح الغالي واهو متأمل بييبون له ولي العهد ... ذبحتونا للمرة ثانية .. بالاول اللي ما يخافون الله بوليد قلبي اذبحوا حشاشة يوفي.. والثانية بوليده يا سماح ... حرام عليج ... حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ...
وانهارت سماح كلياً ... !!
وطلعت ام عبد الرحمن واهي تبجي ومنقهرة من حرمة ولدها "عبد الرحمن" .. وينك يا يمه تركتني ورحت عني ... من وين اجيب الصبر على فرقااك .. 
==============
شمس ونـادر بشقتهم
==============
نادر جالس بالصالة يتابع القناة الرياضية ... 
يات له شمس وحاملة معها سلة الفواكه والعصير و حطتهم جدامه عالطاولة ... 
نادر كان مندمج مع التفزيون و شمس كانت تقطع له الفواكه و تصب له العصير ... 
شمس: حبيبي رحت العزا خلفت على بوعبدالرحمن .؟؟
نادر انتبه لها و خفّض من صوت التلفزيون ...
نادر: هيـه .. الله يكون بعونهم و يصبرهم على ما بلاهم ... 
شمس: وشلون حالتهم الحينه؟؟
نادر: الشي ماهوب هين .. وعبدالرحمن والشهادة لله ريـال محبوب ...
شمس: في هالزمن الطيب اهو اللي يروح و الظالم باقي مكانه ...!
نادر: شو هالرمسة يا شموستي ... هذا قدر الله و حكمته ... وكل واحد ما يروح إلا بيومه ... 
شمس: استغفر الله ربي
وتقص له شمس فاكهة وتعطيه ياكل..و اهو بعدها يواصل حديثه ..
نادر: واللي تقولين عنهم الظالمين .. ربج يزيد من عمرهم عشان يزيد ظلمهم و يكثر عذابهم بالآخرة ...
شمس: والنعم بالله ...
نادر:وانتي ما رحتي يم الحريم؟؟
شمس: لأ .. ماحد رضى اروح ..يدتي تقول ماهوب زين لأني توني عروس يديدة و اروح عزا او بيت احد متوفي ... 
نادر: ليش ان شاء الله بعد؟؟
شمس: مادري .. بس يقولون فال موب زين ... 
نادر: وربي هذي رمسة حريم .. شو هالخرابيط فال وما فال .. سكتي واللي يعافيج..
شمس: طيب ليه تسكتني .. هذا اللي قالو لي ... 
نادر: انتي انسانة واعية وفاهمة .. موب رمسة عياييز تخليج ما تقومين بواجب مثل هذا .. على الأقل لانهم اهلي ... 
شمس: مايصير خاطرك إلا طيب.. كل شي ولا زعلك ... 
نادر: ولا انا اروم ازعلج غناتي ... 
شمس: اوكي بكرة شنو تبيني اطبخ لك عالغدا؟؟؟
نادر: وليه انتي تطبخين .. نطلب لنا أي اورد من مطعم وخلاص...!
شمس: احنا من تزوجنا انت ما ذقت طباخي ...
نادرويفر راسه عنها: مو هذا اللي خايف منه !!!
شمس: لا والله .. احلف بس؟؟؟.. طباخي ماكو احلى عنه .. كفاية امي الغالية الله يرحمها برحمته اهي اللي علمتني الطباخ..
نادر ويرفع يده للسماء: الله يرحمج يا عمتي ... 
نادر: انزين شماسي .. يعني انتي طبختي من قبل في بيت اهلج؟؟
شمس: لأ .. بس اعرف .. الطباخ ما يبي له شي ... 
نادر: انزين طبخي لي كبسـة لحم تعرفين؟؟
شمس وبدون تردد: اكيد ماكو اسهل منه ..
نادر: خلاص عيل بكرة سويلي ... 
شمس بفرح: من عيوني .. ولا يهمك 
نادر: تسلم عيونج يا بعد عيني .. 
شمس: تأكد مسبقا راح تاكل اصابعك وراها ,,,
نادر: فداج الغلا .. نشوف بكرة .. يا انتسمم و نروح فيها ... يا الله يستر علينا ...
وتطقه شمس على خفيف فوق كتفه .. ويضحك اهو عليها ....

----------


## لحن الخلود

================
في بيت بو عبد الرحمن
================
سارة وابوها جالسين بالصالة و الهنوف على ريل جدها .. وسارة حاطة يدها على خدها وتطالع في اللا شيء... 
بو عبدالرحمن: يا بنيتي لمتى بتردين بيت ريلج صار لج اسبوع من تركتيه .. 
سارة: ماروم اترككم.. 
بو عبدالرحمن: ريلج له حق عليج .. والمسكين ماهوب مقصر اهو الثاني معانا ... 
سارة: يصير خير يوبا ...
دخلت ام عبدالرحمن حالتها النفسية عالزيرو .. 
ومحمد داخل بسرعة ورا امه وسويش السيارة بيده لانه بسرعة قفل السيارة ولحق امه ...
سارة:شو مستوي؟؟
وسمية: راح ولد عبدالرحمن راح ... !!
وترك ابو عبدالرحمن الهنوف على الارض .. 
ماحد مستحمل يسمع اخبار سيئة جديدة .. الكل هب في حالة .. وصدمتين بالراس توجع ..
بو عبدالرحمن: شو صار على ولد الغالي؟؟
وسمية وهي تبجي: ماكو ولد يابو عبدالرحمن ولا شي .. بنت العالي كانت تضحك علينا .. ماكو حمل ولا كو شي ..
سارة: شلون .. عبدالرحمن بنفسه أأكد لنا هالشي ...
وسمية: انضحك عليه .. ولدي طول عمره طيب .. ماهقى ان اقرب الناس له واللي اهي زوجته تجذب عليه ... آآه يا ولدي .. مارحموننا بموتتك .. والحينه ذبحونا بولدك ... 
بو عبدالرحمن: شو هالرمسة .. اذكري الله .. 
وسمية: انت ما عندك قلب .. هذا ولدي .. ولدي ... هذا عبدالرحمن تدري يعني شنوو .. هذا اول فرحة لي .. اول من قال لي يمه .. عمره ما عصاني .. دوم رافع راسي ... اخذوه مني بسهولة .. راح بموته شنيعة .. افجعوا قلبي فيه ... افجعوني بالغالـــي ... آآه 
بو عبدالرحمن: الله يسامحج ويكون بعونج يأم عبدالرحمن.. مثل ما عبدالرحمن ولدج .. اهو ولدي وسندي بهالدنيا ... وانكسر ظهري بوفاته ... 
وكان بيتركهم لولا ان الجرس ضرب ... وراح يشوفه ... 
اللي جاي كان واحد من السفارة .. جايب صندوق وفيه اغراض عبدالرحمن من الرياض ...
جابو الصندوق وحطوه بالصالة وخبرهم بو عبدالرحمن شو هذا .. افتحوه .. وطلعت ملابس عبدالرحمن واغراضة اللي كان حاملهم معاه بهالسفرة المشؤؤمة.. وشوية هدايا جايبهم لاهله .. واوراق وصور .. ومغلف اصفر ... 
يلست ام عبدالرحمن تشوف اللي بالصندوق ... 
تاخذ ثياب عبدالرحمن وتشمهم .. وتبجي ... هذا من ريحة الغالي .. وهذي هدومه ... 
وشافت صورة صغيرة عائلية له ولاخوانه ... اختفيت منهم يا ولدي .. وماعدت موجود.. 
وتلملم اغراضه بحضنها واهي تبكي ... و تحاول سارة تبعدها واهي الثانية دموعها تارسة عينها ...
سارة تحاول تهدي امهاا لكنها ما تروم .. واهي نفسها من شافت اغراض عبدالرحمن ما قدرت تستحمل .. وقلبها عورها.. معقولة عبد الرحمن يروح بكل هالسهولة .. وبديار غريبة عن اهله و بموتة شنيعة مثل هذي..
محمد يحاول يبعد الصندوق عن امه لكنها تبعده عنها: خلني يا ولدي.. اخوك راح وماعندي غير اشم ريحته ... لا تمنعوني حتى من هالشي ...احرموني منه و من حنانه .. لا تزيدونيه وتحرمونيه من بقاياه ... ضيعتني يا ولـدي .. يا حسرة قلبي عليك وعلى شبابك ...
%%%%%%%%%
بيت فهد وسعد السالم
%%%%%%%%%
سعديدخل البيت و معاه ولده و حرمته .... 
>> انتقل سعد مع زوجته للعيش في بيت اخوه " بيته اهو بعد" من بعد ما علم اهله عن سالفة زواجه و استقلوا في الطابق الأرضي والفوقي كان لفهد و بدور<<
وفهد نازل من الدري وحامل بيده جريدة ...
فهد: قوة اخوية شحالك؟
سعد: يخير يعل لك الخير .. 
فهد: شحالج مرت اخويه؟؟
ليليان: بخير والحمد لله ... انت شو احوالك؟
فهد: نحمد الله على كل حال يام سالم...
ليليان: الحمد له
فهد: وينك من بدري؟؟
سعد: سلوم كان عنده تطعيم و فحص بالمستشفى وتوني ييت ... 
ويلاعب فهد خدود سلوم الكبيرة: هالولد حلو كأنه لعبة .. العيون الزرق ماشاء الله و البياض وصاير كأنه دب و خدوده الحلوين اللي تخلي غصب الواحد يلعب فيهم ... 
سعد: خدود ولدي لا يروحون ... 
فهد: ولدك ماخذ منك الا خدودك ...
ليليان: وانا اقول .. ماذا مستوي وليش ولدي خدوده جذي طلع ابوه كان كذا ...
سعد: سكتي واللي يعافيج .. الا لهجة سعودية و مرة بالفصحى و مرة رمسة اماراتية ....
ليليان: تبيني ارمس معك بالالماني؟؟
سعد: يكون احسن يا معودة ...
واطالعته ليليان بغرور وبأبتسامة مرسومة على ويهها و قالت له واهي ماشية...
ليليان: انا اعتز بكوني عربيــة .. ليه اتكلم بلغة الاجانب...
فهد: هههههههاااااي جوااااااب مسكت يا خوك ..
سعد: معليه اوريها ... 
فهد: ما غلطت الحرمة ... 
سعد: وانت شكو اتدخل بيني و بين حرمتيه؟؟!
فهد: آنا!!!!!!! ليش شو قلت لك او لها انا الحينه ..؟؟؟؟!!
سعد: ولا شي .. بس اغطي على فشلتي ...
فهد:ههههههههه هاهاهاها نياهاااااااهههههههههها .... 
سعد: حاسب على حلجك من الضحك وانا خوك ...
فهد: ضحكتني من قلب .. حسبي الله على بليسك 
توهم افتكروا يجلسون على الكراسي بالصالة تحت ...
فهد: شخبارك .. شكو ماكو؟؟؟
سعد: ماشي .. الحال على ما هو عليه ... بس ياخوك يمكن ادور لي بيت واطلع عنكم ؟؟
فهد: افا .. ليش عاد جي .. حرمتك متضايقة من وجودي ما تاخذ راحتها بالبيت؟؟
سعد: لا وانا خوك .. بس مابي اضايقك وابيك تاخذ راحتك في بيتك ... 
فهد: شو هالرمسة اليدية بعد .. هذا بيتك مثل ماهو بيتي .. وانا ما رضيت انك تدفع نص حق البيت الا عشان لا اسمع منك هالرمسة البايخة ...
سعد: يعني راح اعيش طول حياتي في هالبيت يابو بدر؟؟ 
فهد: وشنو فيها ... الغرف وايد .. واعيالك اهم عيالي .. او اذا كنت متضايق تقدر تاخذ الملحق و توسعـــه وتسويه ملاصق للبيت داخل .. بس بتكون منفصل كأنك بيت لحالك ... وكذا نحل المشكلة ..
سعد: ان شاء الله ماكو مشاكل .. بس انا كنت افكر من كم يوم بهالسالفة .. وفكرتك هذي واايد زينة واحسن حل ... 
فهد: الله لا يفرق شملنا و يبعد بينا ..
سعد: آمين يا رب العالمين ...
فهد: شالح اخوك راشد ما تدري عنه؟؟
سعد: مدري عنه من زماان .. من اخر مرة كنت في بيت ناصر وياب عياله عشان يتعرفون على ليليان ... 
فهد: انا سمعت شوية كلام عن شغله .. يقولون فرع الشركة اليديد خسران...
سعد: لالا .. غريبة .. اخوك اداري من الدرجة الأولى وبزنس مان ناجح ... شلون صار جي ...
فهد: مدري .. بس هذا اللي سمعته و يبي لنا نسأل عنه ونوقف معاه 
سعد: مع انه نقل قريب مننا من بوظبي الى العين لكن هم ما نشوفه.. بس ولده سيف ما يقصر بين فترة و فترة يسأل علي ..
فهد: سيف ونعم الرجال .. الله يحميه لشبابه و يخليه لابوه ... 
سعد: ذكرتني بالمرحوم عبدالرحمن .. الله يغمد روحه الجنة
فهد: آمين يا رب العالمين .. 
سعد: حرمته عندنا بالمستشفى وحالتها النفسية تعبانة وايد .. الله يكون بعونها ... 
فهد: الله يرحمه و يصبر اهله ..
--=--=--=--
بيت بوعبدالرحمن
--=--=--=--
مــاجد جالس بغرفته عالكمبيوتر و مشغل صوت القرآن الكريم بصوت رائع يُخشع القلوب ... 
ابو عبدالرحمن كان طايف على غرفة ولده .. ولما سمع صوت القرآان بهالليل ومن غرفة اصغر عياله رق قلبه عليه .. ماجد وايد متعلق بعبدالرحمن ويحبـه .. والكل يدري ان اسراره عند عبدالرحمن ومتعبره ابوه الثاني ..
دق بوعبدالرحمن الباب على ماجد ومارد عليه يمكن لان الصوت عالي .. فدخل بو عبدالرحمن غرفه ولده .. ولقى ماجد جالس عالكمبيوتر و حاط راسه على الكيبورد ومغطي وييه بيده ... 
بو عبدالرحمن حسب ان ماجد نايم وحاول يصحيه ... لكن ماجد كان يالس .. لكنه يبكي ... 
بوعبدالرحمن: يبجي يا ماجد .. 
وتزيد بكاء ودموع مايد ... ويحضنه ابوه ..
ماجد: يبه انا ما راح اشوف عبدالرحمن مرة ثانية !!!!
بو عبدالرحمن: اذكر الله يا ولدي .. هذا قضاء رب العالمين ومابيدنا شي .. 
ماجد: يوبا ..؟
بو عبدالرحمن: سم يا ولدي ؟؟ 
ماجد: يوبا .. عبدالرحمن كان يدري ان سماح ماهي بحامل .... 
بو عبدالرحمن: وانت شدراك ..؟؟؟ اهو قال لك..؟؟
ماجد: مو بالضبط .. بس اكيد انه يدري 
بوعبدالرحمن: زين قول لي شدراك شو عرفك؟؟
وحكى ماجد لابوه ماحدث بينه وبين عبدالرحمن ....
السالفة صارت قبل لا يسافر عبدالرحمن تقريبا بشهر ... 
وقت صلاة الصبح اوتعيت وكان عبدالرحمن يصلي بالصالة الفوقانية .. وكان يدعو بصوت خاشع .. وعيونه ملئ بالدموع .. 
للحينه اذكر دعاءه .. لاني يلست استمع لصوته و دعاءه بخشوع لله سبحانه و تعالي ... 
""اللهم اني اسألك من خير ما سألك به محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم واستعيذ بك من شر ما استعاذ به محمد صلى الله عليه وآله...
اللهم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على والداي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ...
اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى يهنئا بالمعيشة , واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب , اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تبَلغهما إياها .. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم لا تجعل لي و لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته , ولا هما إلافرجته , ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما ولي فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها ... 
اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما يتمنياه لنا في الدنيا ... وارزقني ذرية صالحة ... 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة ....و اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك 
اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا , ورزقا دارا , وعملا بارا ..
اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيا عنا فترضى , اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما .... اللهم ورضهم علينا تمام الرضى...للهم ارزقني زهو جنانك , وأشربني من حوض نبيك واسكني دار تضيء بنور وجهك ........ 
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان ويبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان .. 
اللهم حرم وجهي عن النار واسكني الفردوس الأعلى بغير حساب... 
اللهم ارزق عبدتك الصالحة سمـاح و عبدك المؤمن بقضاءك عبدالرحمن بخلف صالح...
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
-**--**--**-
بوعبدالرحمن: يا ولدي اخوك معروف بتقواه و قربه من ربـه .. والله يرضى عليه دومه يطلب رضا الله ثم رضا الوالدين .. 
ماجد: بس اهو كان يدعي ويطلب من الله ان يرزقه عيال ... 
بوعبدالرحمن: مافيها شي يا ولدي ...
مايد: انا سألته .. قلت له الحمد لله ان حرمتك حبلى .. وان شاء الله جريب بتصير ابو يا بوضاحي .. رد علي وعلى ويهه ابتسامة حزينة .. بكلمتين " الله كريم" ...
بوعبدالرحمن: والنعم بالله ..
مايد: لا تظلمون حرمته .. اعرفوا منها السالفة أول .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: نحن ما نظلم احد .. وبكرة ان شاء الله القصة تبان و نعرف اصل هالسالفة .. 
مايد ساكت و حزين .. 
بو عبدالرحمن: اطلب له الرحمة يا ولدي .. مثل ما كان اهو قريب من ربه .. الله بيكون قريب منه ...
مايد: والنعم بالله .. إانا إلى الله وإنا اليه راجعون .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: ابيك جي يا ولدي .. شراة اخوك الله يرحمه .. بالرغم من قلبه الطيب والحنون كان قوي وينشد فيه الظهر ..وايمانه بربه اهو دافعه لهالحياة ...
مايد: الغالي علمني حديثين انا ماشي عليهم وراح امشي عليهم طول حياتي .. بالاول ان الله خلق عسر واحد ويسرين.. والثاني اعمل لدنياك كأنك تعيش ابدا و اعمل لآخرتك كأنك تموت غدا ... وانا احاول اني استمر بالعيش بهالدنيا واخلي الامل موجود دايما ... لان على قولت المرحوم .. الامل يمرض لكنه ما يموت ... وبنفس الوقت ما انسى ان تمسكي بربي وتوكلي عليه بكل اموري اهو سبيلي بهالدنياا للنجاح ...
بوعبدالرحمن: هذي الرمسة السنعة ياولد الماجد ... 
مايد:بس فراقه وايد ضايقني يبه .. فراقه ذبحني .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: كلنا انذبحنا و اكسرتنا وفاته ... استهدي بالله وسير نام لك شوية يا ولدي .. بكرة وراك مدرسة ..
مايد: ماحس طعم لاي شي ... وماعتقد اني راح اروم اسير المدرسة باجر ...
بوعبدالرحمن: عبدالرحمن دوم يحفزك على دراستك .. ويبي يشوفك متفوق و رافع راسه و راسنا .. وإذا انا ما كان لي خاطر عندك .. على الاقل عشان رغبة المرحوم ... 
مايد حضن ابوه ...و ابتسم له ابوعبدالرحمن وودعـه وطلع عنه .... 
--=--=--=----=--=--=----=--=--=--
قبل لا يروح بوعبدالرحمن لغرفته .. سار لغرفة علــي ... اكثر واحـد تأثر من وفاة اخوه ... دمـوعه ما يتنشاف .. ولكنها بالقلب تنزف ... اكثر واحد يكسر الخاطر اهو علـي ... طيبته من طيبة اخوه ...
الزمن غدار.. آآه يا دنيا .. الشكوى لله ..الحزن بالقلب .. قتلتو القلب يا عديمين الضمير.. وتركتوالروح في مأتم حزين .. ضاق صدري .. راحت احلامي وافراحي وزاد همي .. رسمتوا بجراحي مآسي .. وحزني تايه بلا مراسي .. كل لحظة ينذكر اسمك بقلبي .. وشفتك في عروقي ودمي .. ياولد ابويا وامي .. انا نايم وانت بأحلامي .. وأنا صاحي وتراودني بأفكاري وبهالليل وسط الدم ساكن كأنا ما تفارقنا ولا ثواني ... 
يذهب بو عبدالرحمن لدار " علي " .. وقبل لا يدق عليه الباب .. سمع صوت تلفونه يرن... وقف شوية يشوف إذا كان ولده راح يرد على التلفون او لا ... 
علي رد على تلفونه .. ولما سمعه ابوه .. وسمع صوته الحزين .. تطمن انه بخير ... وسار عنه ... 
مبـارك اهـو المتصل لرفيجه ...
مبارك: شحالك الحينه ؟؟
علي: الحمد لله على كل حال ... 
مبارك: اذكر الله يا خوك .. 
علي: والنعم بالله ... 
مبارك: ماتروم ترمس؟ تعبان؟
علي: ودي ارمس معك .. بس ماروم .. 
مبارك: البكى زين و ريح النفس ...
علي: الموت صعب .. وفرقا الاحباب .. وخصوصا اللي شراة الغالي وبهالطريقة ماهو شي سهل ... 
مبارك: الله يرحمه .. قطع فينا كلنا .. 
علي: ولما كنت اعصب عليك واقول لك لا تدعي على نفسك كنت مستهتر .. كنت كاره هالدنيا .. وناسي اللي فيها .. 
مبارك والعبرة خانقته: انا حاس فيك ياخوي .. 
علي: ما تجوز عليه إلا الرحمة ... 
مبارك: الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنة ان شاء الله ...
علي: كنت موصيه على شوية اغراض ... والتمر للربع كلهم (سكت شوية لان دمعة نزلت على خده و مسحتها) مع اشياءه اللي جابوهم السفارة ... ياب لي كل اللي بغيته منه .. إلا اهو مارد معاهم .. 
مبارك ساكت ما يدري بشنو يرد عليه عشان يواسيه ... 
علي: اسمح لي استأذن ابي انام لي شوي وانا خوك .. 
مبارك: مسموح الغلا ... تصبح على خير 
علي:و انت من اهل الخير ..
--=--=--=----=--=--=----=--=--=--
اكمل بو عبدالرحمن مشواره ناحية غرفة ولـده محمـد ... 
دق عليه الباب .. بس ماحد رد عليه .. فتح الباب .. ولقاه نايم وماهوب متغطي .. 
دخل له و غطاه بلحافه ... وتأمل في ملامح ويههه المتكدر .. وكان باين عليه انه كان يبجي قبل لا ينام .. 
طلع و سكر الباب وراه .. 
واصل لغرفه أم الهنوف ... 
طق الباب ولا احد رد عليه ... 
دخل شوي شوي وبهدوء ... لقى سارة نايمة .. وبنتها جنبها على السرير اوتعت لما حست على يدها .. ربت شوية عليها عشان ترجع تنام .. وغمضت عيونها ونامت ... هني اقعدت سارة ... 
سارة: يوبا .. خير صاير شي.؟؟ 
بوعبدالرحمن: سلامتج يا بنتي .. لا تخترعين .. انا بس ياي اتطمن عليكم ... 
سارة: اكيد ماكو شي؟؟
بوعبدالرحمن: اكيد يا بنتي .. ردي نامي .. تصبحين على خير ... 
سارة: وانت من اهل الخير .. 
--=--=--=----=--=--=--
راح بوعبدالرحمن لغرفته اخيراً .. 
وكانت وسمية قايمة من على السجادة بعد ما صلت صلاة الليل ... 
بو عبدالرحمن تنهد تنهيدة كبيرة ... 
واخذ لحافه ونام .. 
وسمية تطالع في ريلها .. اهي من يوم وفاة الغالي واهو رمسته قليلة .. وهذي حالته كل يوم .. يسير يتطمن على عياله واحد واحد ... ويناام .. او يحاول ينام ... وسقط دموعها على خديها ... حزنا واسا واسفا على حالة هالعايلة من بعد فقدى غاليها...

----------


## لحن الخلود

++في المستشفى++
--=--=+++++=--=--
بوعبدالرحمن مع علي ومحمد في المستشفى ... 
عندهم صور واوراق واشعة لقوها في الصندوق اللي وصلهم من السفارة مع اغراض عبد الرحمن ..
الدكتور: هذي الاوراق تبين ان ولدكم كان مسوي عملية في الرياض قبل اسبوعين تقريبا .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: شقاعد تقول يا دكتور .. شفيه ولدي ماكان يشكي باس .. وبعدين اهو متوفي من قبل اسبوعين.. 
الدكتور: اظاهر انه عمل العملية قبل لا يتوفى بيوم واحد او يومين .. هذا من الاوراق اللي جدامي ...
محمد: وهالعملية مالت شنو يا دكتور ... 
واخذ الدكتور الاشعة وحطها على لوحة بيضا وراه وقام يطالع شوية بالاوراق .. 
الدكتور: ولدكم كان يعاني من مشكلة في الانجاب .. وهالعملية اللي سواها سهلة جداً وكانت ناجحة 100 % .. 
بو عبدالرحمن: معقولة؟؟؟
علي: يعني لو انه عاش .. كان يقدر ينجب اولاد كأي انسان طبيعي .. 
الدكتور: نقدر نقول انه طبيعي تماما ..
محمد: وشنو سبب هذا يا دكتور؟؟
الدكتور: اظاهر انه من قبل ولادته .. 
عبدالرحمن: احنا تأخرنا في انجاب عبدالرحمن تقريبا سنتين .. وام عبدالرحمن كانت تتعالج وتاخذ حبوب كثيرة.. مع اني سليم واهي سليمة ... 
الدكتور: يبدو ان هذا السبب .. بس العملية اللي سواهاا كانت ناجحة .. ولو ربه عطاه عمر .. كان يقدر يجيب درزن عيال ... على العموم البقى براسكم ...
بوعبدالرحمن: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ... ظلمنا البنت ... 

¤؛° الجزء الخامس و الثلاثون °؛¤
--=--=+++++=--=--
بيت بوعبدالرحمن
--=--=+++++=--=--
اجتمــاع عائلي... 
بوعبدالرحمن و أم عبدالرحمن و محمد و علي و ماجد و سـارة
بوعبدالرحمن: انا جمعتكم اليوم يا عيالي .. عشان نعرف مصير بنت الناس ويانا شلون راح يكون من يوم وساير...خصوصا ان اربعينية المرحوم طافت..
ونزلت دموع ام عبدالرحمن والكل كان متأثر .. كفاية ذكره و ذكر اسمه عشان يزيد آلامهم ويبجي عيونهم و يدمي قلوبهم ... 
علي: خلونا نبتدي بقرآءة سورة الفاتحة ونهدي ثوابها لروحـه ... 
وقرأوها جميعا ...
أم عبدالرحمن: مسكينة البنت .. ماكان لها ذنب بأي شي ... 
بو عبدالرحمن: بس احنا للحين ما عرفنا ليش قالت انها حامل على الرغم من ان عبدالرحمن كان يدري انه ما فيه عيال.. معقولة ما شك فيها!! ولا بكلامها!!
سارة: يمكن كانت خايفة ان العيب منها .. وعشان تنقذ زواجها كذبت هالكذبة .. 
ماجد: وليش المرحوم ما واجهها من بعد ما قالت له ؟؟
سارة: انت للحين صغير وما تعرف لهالسوالف ... 
محمد: انتي شفيج عليه ..؟
ماجد: انا ساير ... اظاهر كلامي ثقيل عليكم .. وانا من البداية ماكنت ابي ايي ... 
بوعبدالرحمن: اذكر الله وايلس يا ولدي ...
ماجد ويطالع بأخته بلا مبالاة: لا إله إلا الله ... 
علي: والنعم بالله ...
بوعبدالرحمن: انا توصلت لقرار .. وابي اعرف رايكم .. واعتقد انكم لازم توافقوني عليه .. لان هذا اللي لازم يكون ..
ويتطالع اهو وام عبدالرحمن .. و يطالعون محمد عشان يشوفون ردة فعله ...
ام عبدالرحمن: الله يرحم اخوكم .. لازم نريحه من بعد وفاته ... 
علي: الله يرحمه برحمته .. شلون أميـه؟؟
بو عبدالرحمن: مرت الغالي .. 
وسكت
بوعبدالرحمن: ادري ان اللي بقوله صعب .. لكن شي لابد منـه... 
محمد: شعندك يوبا .. ؟؟ شصاير؟
سارة: انت قول واللي فيه الخير ان شاء الله نسويه .. وامرك واجب علينا نسويه و نطيعك في اللي تقوله ...
بوعبدالرحمن: محمــد ... يتزوج ... سمـاح مرت المرحوم ... 
وكأن حد صب عليهم ماي بارد .. محمد وقف على طوله ... يتكلم بنفعال واندهاش...!!
محمد: اتزوج منو؟؟؟ ابويه انت شتقول؟؟
ام عبدالرحمن: عشان اخوك يرتاح بترابه .. وتكون حرمته الغالية بيد امينة ..
سارة: يمه ماكو حل غير هذا؟؟
أم عبدالرحمن: لازم تظل بيننا ... وماكو حل غير هذا ...
محمد: انا .. اتزوج مرت اخوي الغالي .. شلون .. مستحيل اتقبل هالفكرة .. مجرد التفكير فيها يتعبني .. مستحيل .. شي لا يمكن يصير .. 
بو عبدالرحمن : خذ وقتك بالتفكير... مابي منك رد الحين ... 
محمد: يوبا انت شتقول .. مستحيل افكر في هالشي .. 
ام عبدالرحمن : كل هذا عشان بنت السالم ؟؟؟ 
التفت له علـي اخوه.. اونه يدري ان عبدالرحمن كان يبيها.. ودحين محمد يبيها!!! شو هذاا يعني السالفة صج ..
محمد: حتى لو كانت بنت السالم على قولتج بحياتي وقلبي وعقلي.. شلون اتقبل ان سماح .. يمه مستحيل . هذي اختي .. ومرت الغالي.. عمري ماراح اتخيلها انها حرمتيـه.. يمه شلون؟؟ .. هذي حرمة عبدالرحمن ..!!! يمه ما تستوي . 
ام عبدالرحمن والدموع بعينها: إن ما خذيتها يا محمد انا غضبانة عليك دنيا وآخرة .. 
محمد: يمه ارجوج.!!
ام عبدالرحمن: ليه ما تريحني .. وتريح اخوك بترابه .. اخوك اللي ما تهنى بشبابه .. شلون ترضى حرمته تترمل واهي صغيرة.. وتظل بهالزمن على ذكراه وحيدة ...
محمد: يوبا.. يمـه!! ... قلتيها اميه .. عمرها ماراح تنسى اخوي .. وتنسى اني اخوه..!! شلون راح تكون معاي وقلبها معاه.. شلون بالامس كانت حرمته و بكرة حرمة اخوه ؟!!!
بو عبدالرحمن : مع السنين و الايام راح تتعود عليك وتنسى ..
محمد: تنسى شنو؟؟ تنسى اني اخو زوجها و حبيبها الاولي .. تنسى اني اخو عبدالرحمن؟؟ تنسى شنو ابويه ... واذا اهي نست .. انا راح انسى؟؟ وبنت الناس اللي واعدها بعد التخرج اخطبها؟؟؟؟ شلون تستوي ؟؟ 
ام عبدالرحمن: بنت السالم حرمة فاهمة .. وراح تتقبل هالشي ..
سارة: ماهوب سهل على أي بنت يا يمه .. المفروض كلها ايام وتتحير له .. وكلها شهر وإلا شهرين وتصير حرمته .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: انا راح اكلمها واكيد راح اقنعها .. 
علي: إذا عقلها اقتنع .. قلبها راح ينكسر يا يمه .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: أي مو لانها اخت رفيجك 
علي: لانها انسانة لها كرامة.. وماهي بلعبة وقت ما نبيها ناخذها ووقت اللي ما تناسب ظروفنا نتركها ونرميها بكل سهولة .
ام عبدالرحمن: ليه تصعبونها يا عيالي .. ارحموني ..
محمد: وليش انتي ما تبين ترحميني؟؟
بو عبدالرحمن عصب: شو هالرمسة يا ولد .. 
محمد: واللي يخليك يوبا .. وربي حتى لو كانت هالبنت ماهي بحياتي .. وربي ماروم .. والله ماروم اخذ مرت اخويه.. يبه انا حّرمت علي بنت السالم لما خطبتوها له .. وحرمتها يوم انه بغاها .. وما ارتحت الا لما اهو بلسانه قال لي انها حلالي وانه ما يفكر فها و اهي شراة اخته دام اني فكرت فيها و بتصير حرمتيه .. وهذا مجرد تفكير ... شلون .. شلون يا يمه تبيني احين اتزوج حرمـته؟؟ وربي بجن .. عقلي ما يستحمل هالشي ... 
الكل في حالة سكوت .. وكأنه الهدوء الذي يسبق العاصفة .. سارة منكسر قلبها على اخوها ..
ماجد ماهوب عاجبه الوضع .. شلون سماح ام ضاحي؟؟ تستوي حرمة محمد وتصير ام جاسم؟؟؟ 
علي: انا عندي لكم الحل .. 
الكل يطالع علي .. شو هالحل اللي ممكن يحل هالمشكلة ويطلعهم من هالشتات ...
علي: انـا راح اتزوجهـا ....!!!
محمد: علي!! 
بو عبدالرحمن: شو هالرمسة يا ولدي!؟؟ من صجك؟
علي: أي .. من صجي!! 
أم عبدالرحمن: محمد اهو الكبير .. شو بيقولون الناس علينا إذا خطبنا لها الصغير ... 
ماجد: الناس والناس .. شو سوو لنا الناس عشان نحاسب لهم؟؟ الناس بيرجعون لنا عبدالرحمن؟؟ الناس وينهم عن مرت اخويه؟ بتنفي عنها صفة ارملة؟ الناس بترجع ضاحي ولد الغالي؟؟ الناس بتجبر قلب البنت اللي يبيها محمد؟ 
ام عبدالرحمن: انت شلون ترمس جي وتعلي صوتك .. 
ماجد: اذا كان صوتي مو مسموع .. ولا يعجبكم .. ليش ناديتوني لهالاجتماع؟ عشان تعورون قلبي وتسمعوني رمستكم اللي تضيق الصدر ؟؟ ... 
وتركهم وراح بيصعد الدري و بيسير غرفته والدموع بعيونه .. 
ماجد: خلاص راح اللي يسمعني .. ويفهمني ... 
سارة قعدت تبجي من الخاطر: والله حرام اللي يصير لنا .. الله يجازي اللي كان السبب ...
بو عبدالرحمن: ولدج صاج يا وسمية ... 
علي: انا للحين عند قولي .. مستعد اتزوج مرت الغالي .. واحطها بعيوني ..
محمد: علي.. اذا نسيت انها حرمة اخوك.. اخذها بالعقل .. اهي اكبر منك .. وفوق هذا ارملة .. وانت لا تشتغل ولا عندك مدخول ..
ام عبدالرحمن: ابوك راح يصرف عليه وعليها ... 
محمد: يمه انتي ليه جذي .. ؟؟ تبين تريحين المتوفي و عايش بنعيم الله و ان شاء الله في جناته .. وتعذبين الحي بهالدنياا ... طول حياته!!
بو عبدالرحمن: امك ماتبي الا الستر بهالدنياا لحرمة الغالي .. وانا اللي قلت هالشي .. لان اهو اللي لازام يكون ...
ام عبدالرحمن: تبي تقول اني ظالمة يا محمد ؟؟!...
محمد: للأسف أميـه ..
ام عبدالرحمن : هذا كلامك .. جزاك الله خير ياولد حشاي.. 
محمد:الرمسة مامنها فايدة .. لانج مستحيل تغييرين اللي في بالج ...
بو عبدالرحمن: إياك تغلط على امك 
محمد: السموحة .. وإذا تبوني اعرس عليها .. انا بتصرفكم .. اللي يهمني رضاكم ..ورضا الله من رضا لوالدين .. 
سارة: رضا الوالدين اذا في شي ما يغضب الله ..
بو عبدالرحمن: وين غضب الله من هالشي؟
علي: انا راح اتزوجها ..هذا اهو الحل الوحيد.. انتوا فاتحوها بالموضوع .. 
محمد باستهزاء: قرة عينج يام عبدالرحمن .. عيالج الاثنين يبون يتزوجون حرمة اخوهم .. خبريها .. وشوفي راح تختار منو فينا .. 
بو عبدالرحمن يعطي ولده محمد كـف !!!
الكل تفاجأ و صرخ وحط يده على فمه.. 
محمد: جزاك الله خير .. يجي منكم اكثر يوبا .. 
واخذ يد ابوه اللي عطاه كف فيها .. وباسها .. 
وياخذه ابوه بحضنه .. ويبجي .. 
محمد: أنا ساير .. 
وطلع من البيت ودموعه على خدوده ... 
ام عبدالرحمن تكلم علي وهي تبجي خايفة على ولدها: روح وراه يمه شوف اخوك وين سار ... 
--=--=+++++=--=----=--=+++++=--=-- 
نفس الوقت في بيت بو مبـارك
--=--=+++++=--=----=--=+++++=--=-- 
مرايم بغرفتها معاها الجازية .. 
مرايم: افتكينا من الامتحانات والحين نحاتي النتايج .. الله يستر بس .. 
الجازي: كل واحد ودراسته .. على قد ما زرعتي راح تحصدين .. 
مرايم: مو من زرع ياوخيتي .. يصير ان ريح عاتية تجيء للزرع و تقتلعه..
الجازي: وشلون هذا يصير مع الامتحانات يا فالحة .. 
مريم: حين تأتي الامتحانات بما لا تحتوي الكتبُ..
الجازي: ههههههههه .. وصرتي ترمسين عربية فصحى .. اللي يسمعج يقول تدرسين عربي ماهوب انكليزي .. 
مريم: شاسوي .. عشان لانسى لغتي الأم .. 
الجازي:ههههههه يقطع بليسج ..
مريم: ياللا سولفي لي عن ياسر.. شخباره؟
الجازي: زين 
مريم: بس زين؟؟ 
الجازي: هيه بعد شو بس .. 
مريم: ومتى الملكة؟
الجازي: يعني بعد النتايج بيتحدد كل شي 
مريم: الله .. يعني كلها اسبوعين .. 
الجازي: يقولون ..
مريم تطالع بالجازية وعينها في عينها.. 
مريم: ليش احسج مو مبسوطة .. 
الجازي: عادي .. انتي شايفتني حزينة
مريم: بس مانتي بفرحانة.. 
الجازي ساكتة ... 
مريم: لايكون .. ؟؟
الجازي: لأ .. 
مريم: شنو اللي لا .؟
الجازي: اللي بتسأليني .. واللي بتقولينه .. 
مريم: تدرين شنو اللي بقوله .. 
الجازي: اكيد عن اخوج ..
مريم: هيـه .. !!
الجازي: اخوج ما يبيني .. ماحبني .. ولا راح يحبني .. 
مريم: اخوي يحبج..
الجازي: كأخت .. وانا بعد احبه مثل اخوي ..
مريم: نفسي اصدقج .. 
الجازي: لا تعورين قلبي يا مرايم .. خلينا نغير هالسالفة .. 
مريم: سلامة قلبج حبيبتي .. نغيرها ..
الجازي: راح اسولف لج عن ياسر ... 
وتتكلم الجازية و مرايم تطالع فيها .. حاسة بالنار تحرقها واهي اتحاول تخبي .. تبي تبين انها فرحانة و راضية بياسر على الرغم ان قلبها للحين متعلق بمـبارك ...
يندق باب غرفتها .. 
ويدخل مبارك بعد ما عدلت الجازية شيلتها ,, ويفز قلبها على طاريه و نغمـة صوته ..
مبارك: شحالج جازية؟؟
الجازي: بخير جعل لك الخير .. انت شحالك؟
مبارك: بخير و نعمة .. نسأل عنج .. قاطعتنها من زمان .. 
الجازي: بعد تدري الدراسة و الامتحانات .. 
مبارك: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .. والنتايج قريب نبي المعدلات السنعة ..
الجازي: ان شاء الله وانت بعد .. ومرايم .. 
ويطالعها مبارك و يبتسم بوجهها .. هالابتسامة يا ناس لخبطت كيانها !!! 
مبارك ويكلم اخته .. 
مبارك: الريم .. ابيج لحظة شوي .. إذا ما عليج امر تييني غرفتي ..
مريم: يعني ما اتأجل ؟؟ تشوفني مشغولة مع الجازية
مبارك: يعني شعندكم .. كله سوالف حريم وهذرة وسوالف بطالية ... 
مريم: احنا سوالفنا بطالية هاا .. معليه شوف من يكلمك ويسولف معاك بعد .. 
مبارك: إلا امزح انا .. 
مريم: انزين شوية وجاية لك .. 
مبارك: صار ... اخليكم .. 
وطلع عنهم و صك الباب .. 
الجازية: مريوم.. ليش اخوج يطالعني جي؟؟ 
مريم: شلون طالعج يعني ما انتبهت..؟
الجازي: مدري .. على العموم انتي روحي شوفي شيبي ولا تبطين .. انابيلس عالكمبيوتر على ما تردين..
مريم: اووكي .. سي يو بعد شوية ...
الجازي: سي يو .. 
+=--=----=--=+
في غرفة مبارك
+=--=----=--=+
مبارك كان يالس على كرسي الميزتوليت .. 
دخلت عليه مريم من بعد ما استأذنت ويلست على السرير مجابلته ...
مريم: خير اخوية شو مستوي؟؟
مبارك: شخبار الجازي؟؟
مريم: انت مناديني عشان تسألني عن اخبارها .. كاهي عندك قوم اسألها ..
مبارك: ابي اعرف اخبارها منج .. واعتقد تدرين أي الاخبار اللي ابي اعرفها .. 
مريم: مبارك انت اشتبي من الجازي؟
مبارك: ابيها ....!!
مريم منصدمة: يعني شنو تبيها؟؟
مبارك: يعني ابيها لي .. ابيها تصير حرميته.. 
مريم: مستحيل!! شو ترمس انته؟؟
مبارك: وشنو المستحيل باللي قلته ..
مريم: انت من قبل قلت انها شراة اختك .. وانت من قبل حبيت شمس .. وانت .. 
مبارك: قلتيها .. من قبل.. يعني شي راح وانتهى ..
مريم: بس الجازية راح تنخطب .. قريب .. كلها ايام .. 
مبارك: راح تنخطب.. يعني ماصار شي للحين .. وانا اولى من الغريب..
مريم: الغريب حبها وبغاها من الخاطر .. وانت حبيت غيرها 
مبارك: لا تذكريني فيها .. 
مريم: بس اهي ماراح تنسى هالشي ..
مبارك: انتي قولي لها .. 
مريم: انت للحين تدرس ..!!
مبارك: وهي هم تدرس .. 
مريم: انت الريال.. ولازم تصرف عليها!! وإلا ناوي تحيرها لاجل غير مسمى وفي النهاية احتمال تتركها بعد .. !!
مبارك: انتي شتقولين!!!!!!!
مريم: انا منصدمة فيك .. ليش كل هالانانية ما كنت جذي .. 
مبارك: احين انا اناني في شنو؟ 
مريم: انت تبي الريال يعيش نفس اللي عشته انته .. تبي تاخذ منه حبيبته وخطيبته اللي يباها من الخاطر .. الفرق ان نادر كان يبي شمس وهي تبيه وماخذها غصب عنك .. لكن انت ماتبي الجازي .. واهو يبيها .. 
مبارك: المهم الجازي تبي منو ..
مريم: لا حول الله .. مبارك!! انت ليه فكرت فيها احين؟
مبارك: مابيها تضيع من يدي .. دام اني ماقدرت اخذ اللي حبيتها .. راح اخذ اللي حبتني ... 
مريم: بس انت راح تظلمها معاك .. 
مبارك: انتي اخذي رايها .. وبعدها يصير خير ..
وقامت مرايم واهي رافعة حاجب ومنزلة الحاجب الثاني ...بدون ولا كلمة 
مبارك: انا هني ماني برايح مكان وابي الرد ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

مرايم واهي سايرة لغرفتها .. نادت على البشكارة " مينا " من واهي فوق .. 
مرايم: مينااا .. مينوو وينج .. 
مينا: يس ميس .. 
مريم: يبي لنا كاسين عصير ليمون فوق بغرفتي .. بسرعة 
مينا: اوكي 
وسارت مرايم لغرفتها في خطى متباطئة .. شو تقول .. وشو ترمس لها احين .. 
دخلت وكانت الجازية عندها دفتر الخواطر حقة مرايم .. وأول ما شافته مرايم على طول راحت للجازي واخذته من عندها .. 
الجازي: يه يه .. شفيج.. ماقريت منه شي 
مريم: ها .. بس ماحب احد يشوف شخبطاتي و يتطنز عليهم ..
الجازي:هههههههه .. يعني ماكو شي غير ماتبين حد يشوفه؟؟؟؟
مريم اطالع بالجازي .. والجازية تطالعها بنظرات وكأنها تنغز لها لشي معين .. 
الجازي: انا ماقريت شي .. بس في صفحة لفتت انتباهي .. 
مرايم و الدموع شوي و بتطيح من عيونها ... 
مريم: شاللي شفتيه؟؟؟؟
الجازي: ورقة .. ملصوقة .. بالدفتر .. وكأنها مطبوعة من النت .. 
ياويل حالج يا مرايم .. شو هالفشلة وشو هالبلشة .. شو اقول انا الحين .. 
نزلت مرايم راسها .. 
الجازي: من عنده؟
وتجلس مريم جنبها .. 
مريم: هيه ... دزها لي من بعد وفاة اخوه الله يرحمه .. 
الجازي: وانتي رديتي عليه.. 
مريم: هيه .. بس وربي ماقلت له شي .. غير الله يصبركم و عظمت له الاجر ..
الجازي: وليش تحلفين .. الريم انا مصدقتج .. وبعدين انا واثقة فيج ..
وتبجي مرايم .. 
الجازي: حبيبتي ليش تبجين انزين .. 
مريم: تعبت .. كله بخوف .. ومحاتاة .. والشوق يا الجازي .. 
الجازية: تحبينه ؟؟
مريم: مادري اذا هذا الحب او لا .. 
الجازي: للحين ما تدرين .. زين قولي لي شلون .. 
مريم: احب اسمع اسمه .. واحب أي حد اسمه على اسمه .. استانس اذا سمعت حد يرمس عنه .. او حد يمدح فيه .. انتظر اليوم اللي يدز لي فيه ايميل كأني شغالة تنتظر رسالة من اهلها اللي ماشافتهم دهر .. 
الجازي: ههههههه سبحان الله التشبيه يناسبج .. 
مريم: عنلاتج .. 
الجازي: زين قولي بعد .. اهو يعني على طول يدز لج ايميلات؟؟ 
مريم: هيه .. على الاقل ميل واحد ياليوم .. 
الجازي: وشو يكتب لج فيهم؟؟
مريم: اشياء عادية .. ايميلات من قروبات .. نكت .. غرائب .. بطاقات .. اشياء عادية .. لكن لانها منه احسها اغلى هدية ...
الجازي: ايووا ايواا يا عيني .. وشو بعد ..
مريم: عمل له ايميل خاص غير اللي يستخدمه ويعرفونه ربعه و اهله .. 
الجازي: ميل خاص لج بس انتي يا سلاااام ..
مريم: ايوه .. عشان لو صار ماصار وحد شافه اكون انا مو انا واهو مو اهو .. وانا بعد سويت لي ايميل ثاني ماحد يعرف ..
الجازي: عنلااااتج .. ايوه اشوفج ما تدخلين اونلاين كثير .. اثاريج على ايميل الحبايب..
مريم: وربي ولا مرة كلمته على المسنجر ولا شي .. 
الجازي: وليه تحلفين يا عمري مصدقتج .. الا ارمس بس .. حب الكتروني عيل .. هههههههههااااااااي 
مريم: الكتروني لو كنت عرفته عن طريق النت .. لكن النت مجرد وسيلة ..
الجازي: امحق وسيلة
مريم: احسن وأأمن وسيلة ..
الجازي: هههههههههههه ربي يجعله من نصيبج و يقرب البعيد ان شاء الله ..
مريم: ايوه ادعي لي من قلب الجازية تكفين ..
الجازي: يــاااااا رب ..
وتدق البشكارة الباب جايبة لهم العصير ..
الجازي: عصير ليمون عاد .. 
مريم: هيه عشان تريحين اعصابج .. 
الجازي: اعصابي هادية وراييقة ومبسوووووطة واايد عشانج ...
مريم: عساه دوم ان شاء الله .. 
الجازي: ماقلتي لي .. شو كان يبي منج اخوج ..
مريم وتلعثمت: كان يسألني عنج .. 
الجازية: عني .. ؟؟
مريم: ايوه ..
الجازية: شو كان يقول..؟؟
مريم: يسأل .. يقول ..
الجازية: أي؟؟
مريم: لو انه .. قال يبيج .. ويبي يحييرج .. توافقين؟؟
الجازية فاتحة فمها ومبطلة عيونها تبي تستوعب شاللي انقال .. اونها ما سمعت زين!! طول عمرها كانت تتمنى تسمع هالرمسة!! معقولة اهي سمعت زين لو شنو؟؟ طيب شلون..؟؟!!!
مريم: شفيج سكتي ؟؟
الجازية: اوني ما سمعت زين .. عيدي عسب استوعب!!
مريم: مبارك يبي يخطبج.. 
الجازي: من صجج؟
مريم: اهو اللي قال لي .. ويبي يسمع منج رد .. واحين ..
الجازية: وين اهو احين؟
مريم: بغرفته..
الجازية اسكتت شوي وواصلت: ابي اكلمه اذا ما عليج امر..
مريم: شراح تقولين له؟
الجازية: راح ابلغه ردي .. بس اول لازم ارمس معاه..
مريم: اللي تشوفينه .. تعالي نسير له ..
+=--=-++-=+++++++=-++-=--=+
<< بغرفه مبارك>>
+=--=-++-=+++++++=-++-=--=+
اول ما شاف مبارك الجازية تلخبط .. 
مريم: الجازية ياية تبي تقول لك ردها بنفسها ..
مبارك: وشنو ردها؟
مريم: مادري .. اعرفه منها بنفسك.. انا اخليكم ..
الجازية: لا خلج .. عادي .. 
مبارك مرتبك مو عارف شو مستوي .. وشو بترد عليه الجازية ..
الجازية: مريم تقول انك تبي تخطبني .. صحيح؟؟
مبارك: أي نعم .. واتمنى انج توافقين .. 
الجازي: وتتوقع انا راح اوافق وإلا ارفض؟
مبارك: انا متأكد انج تحبيني .. وان شاء الله انا راح اقدر اسعدج مثل ما أنا متأكد راح تسعديني .. 
الجازية: اذا انت متأكد اني احبك .. فأنا متأكدة انك للحين تحب شمس ..
مبارك: انا ابي اللي يحبني .. مو وحدة سبق حبيتها وانتهت من حياتي ..
الجازي: وانا بعد ابي اللي يحبني .. مو انسان حبيته ورفضني من حياته ..
مبارك: انا ما رفضتج..
الجازي: بس ما حبيتني شراة ما حبيتك .. 
مبارك: الجازية!!
الجازي: انت تبي تنسى شمس .. عن طريقي ... ومافكرت تخطبني او تحيرني .. إلأ لما شفتني خلاص ..راح اضيع من يدك ..وراح تضيع فرصة انك تثبت لنفسك ولشمس انك اقوى منها .. وانك تقدر تنساها وتنسى حبها بأنك تاخذني .. وأنا بالذات ..
مبارك: شو هالرمسة .. انا ..
الجازي: هذي اهي الحقيقة للأسف .. ولو كان عندي ذرة شك انك تبيني من صج .. واختارني قلبك قبل عقلك وانانيتك .. كنت ما عادلت فيك أي احد .. 
مبارك: انا اناني يابنت خالتي .. جزاج الله خير.. 
الجازي:و جزاك الله خير على عرضك ياولد خالتي..
مبارك: يعني افهم من كلامج انج ماتبيني .. 
الجازي: ما تطلع مني كلمة مابيك .. لكنك ما تستاهلني .. للأسف يا مبارك.. 
وطلعت من غرفته .. ومرايم اللي كان كل دورها انها توقف معاهم و تسمع رمستهم اللي قطعت قلبها طلعت وراها.. تقطع قلبها على بنت خالتها الوحيدة و صديقتها الغالية اللي بالرغم من حبها الكبير له ما تقدر تدوس على كرامتها اكثر وتقبل فيه.. لانك فعلا ياخوي يا مبارك ما تستاهلها .. وبنفس الوقت مبارك الضايع المشتت.. المكسور الخاطر .. يبي يجبر جرحه بأي طريقة .. ولكن للأسف كان يبي يجبره على حساب جرح قلب انسان ثاني .. 
الجازية نازلة من على الدري بكل كبرياء .. وبصلابة مصطنعة .. ومرايم نازلة معاها توصلها للباب .. لانها خلاص بتسير بيتهم واتصلت للدريول يشلها ..وكاهو ينطرها عند الباب .. و ماتصلت لابوها حتى لا يشوفها بهالحالة ..
بالصالة كانت شما " أم احمد " جالسة ومعاها ضيفـة ...
سلموا البنات عليهم .. راحت الجازي لبيتهم وسارت مرايم عنهم...
شما: الله يخليج الغلا تو ما نور البيت ..
الضيفة: منور بأهله يأم احمد .. ربي يخليج ..
شما: ويخليج غناتي .. 
الضيفة: انا بصراحة جايتكم البيت اليوم عشان اشكرج .. واشكر بنتج رباب ربي يخليها لكم ان شاء الله..
شما: تسلمين الله يخلي لج بنتج ان شاء الله ,, بس ما فهمت عليج تشكرينها على شنو .. 
الضيفة بحزن: اكيد سمعتي عن اللي صار لبنتـيه رجاء ..
شما: هيه المسكينة .. ما تستاهل اللي حصل لها .. 
الضيفة " آمنة الساكن ": الحمد لله على كل حال .. والله على كل ظالم .. وجماعة خير يسمونهم هكر الله بحفظم ساعدونا ان يمسكون الشرطة الجاني و يعاقبونه على جريمته اللي الله لا يسامحه عليها دنيا و لا آخرة... 
شما: ايوه سمعت ربابة قالت لي .. الحمد لله .. 
آمنــة: ابي اشكركم وايد .. لانكم سمحتوا لبنتكم توقف مع بنتيه في محتنها لحد ما تجاوزتها بفضل الله ..
شما: ما فهمت عليج .. هذي ربيعتها يا امنة واذا اوقفت معاها اهم شراة الخوات ..
آمنــة: مهما يكون سمعة البنت يا شما اتأثر بأي شي .. والله يستر على عباده بستره .. الحمد لله ان الشي ما انتشر وايد .. والله ستر علينا وسخّر لنا ناس طيبيين جزاهم الله خير ..
شما: الحمد لله .. 
آمنــة: بنتي كانت نفسيتها بالأرض .. لحد ما قلت هالبنت اللي طلعت فيها من هالدنيا بتروح مني .. بس الحمد لله .. رباب واتصالاتها لهاا ايام الازمة ارفعت من معنوياتها .. وخلتها ترد للدراسة مرة ثانية .. وطلعتها من جو الاحباط اللي كانت عايشته ... 
شما ارتبكت .. رباب كانت تتصل لها .. شلون وانا مانعتها .. حست بالاحراج بس حاولت انها ما تخلي آمنــة تنتبه لها ...
شما: الناس للناس يا آمنــة .. وربج ستار على عبيده .. الله يخليها لج ان شاء الله ...
آمنــة: ويخلي لج بنتج .. انا سايرة الحينه .. استئاذن ..
شما: تو الناس بدري ... جلسي اخذي فوالتج .. 
آمنــة: مشكورة الغلا .. انا بس كنت جاية اشكركم .. يمكن هالشي عندج بسيط .. لكن عندي كثير ..
شما: حياج الله وتسلمين ... 
آمنــة: ربي يسلمكم من الشر و الضر ودعوة المحتر .. 
شما: احلى دعوة والله .. 
آمنــة: تستاهلونها .. في امان الله
شما: امان الكريم..
شما.:.
يعني رباب كانت تكلم بنتها من غير علمي .. مع اني كنت مانعتها .. شلون ومن وين لها التلفون.. لكن اما صج فشلة .. صحيح بنتي عصتني .. لكنها جبرت بخاطر ام ثانية كان قلبها يحترق على بنتها ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

+=--=******=--=+
شقـة شمـس السالم و نـادر الجواد
+=--=******=--=+
شمس مزهبة الغداء لزوجها ومتكشخـة و جالسة بالصالة تنتظره على ما يوصل من التدريب ... كل شوي وتطالع بالساعة عسب انه تأخر ... 
وصل نادر و جلس بالصالة واهو ايتأفف و حامل شنطة التدريب بيده ... 
شمس: ها حبيبي ليش تأخرت ؟؟
نادر: اذبحونا بالتدريب .. خبرج مابقى شي على الدوري .. 
شمس: عساك عالقوة .. على ما تقوم وتسبح وتغير ملابسك اكون انا زهبت لك الغدى .. 
نادر: لالا مابي شي .. تعباان ابي اناام .. 
شمس: طيب اكل لك شي .. صار لي ساعة انطرك .. وطابخة لك بنفسي ..
نادر: ماقدر اكل شي .. شبعان توني ماكل لي سندويج قبل لا اييي ... 
شمس انقهرت منه وبعنف .. اهو واعدها ايتغدى معاها .. وياكل من يدها .. والحين ياكل برى!! لكنها سكتت واكتمت في قلبها .. واهي اتوعد فيه .. هين يولد الجواد ماراح اعديها بالساهل .....
شمس: اوكي حبيبي براحتك..
نادر: تسلمين ... 
وقام حمل شنطته وراح ... 
شمس .::. حتى ما تعتذر وولا تقول آسف ... رياييل آخر زمن ... معليه ندور نشوف ....
راحت له الغرفة وعطـته قائمـة بالطلبات اللي محتاجتها بالمطبخ ...
نادر:شنو هذا حبيبتي .. 
شمس: هذي طلبات البيت إذا ما عليك امر بكرة ابيهم كلهم .. ومابي شي ناقص ... 
نادر: بكرة انا اجازة .. الصبح اسير اييب لج كل اللي تبينه ..
شمس: تسلم وما تقصر يا بعد عمري ..
+=--=******=--=+
بيت بو طــلال
" بيت ابو سمـاح "
+=--=******=--=+
أم عبد الرحمن بالصالة تنتظر جيـة ام طلال من بعد ما دخلتها البشكارة ....
تجيء ام طلال و تسلم على ام عبد الرحمن .. وكان واضح الضيق او الزعل على ويه ام طلال .. 
أم عبد الرحمن: آنا اسفة على اللي حصـل يام طلال وحقج عليّ .. 
ام طلال: اللي صار صار وما نبي نحكي فيه يام عبد الرحمن... 
ام عبد الرحمن: السموحة .. وتدرين الحالة اللي كنا فيها .. وماهوب هين اللي صار .. 
ام طلال: انا عاذرتج .. وخصوصا لانج ما تدرين شالسالفة .. كان عذرتي بنتي و شلتوها على روسكم ... لكن الله كريم ..
ام عبد الرحمن: انا جايتكم اليوم بموضوع .. ابي اخذ رايج فيه بالأول يا ام طلال .. وراي بنيتي سمـاح ... قبل لا يرمسون الرياييل ..
ام طلال: خيـر يام عبد الرحمن شو مستوي؟؟
وخبرت ام عبد الرحمن ام طلال بالقصة .. 
ام طلال: فاجأتيني ياوخيتي .. وصراحة مادري شقول لج ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: اقدر ارمس مع سماح الحينه؟
أم طلال: البنت حالتها تحسنت عن اول .. ومابيها تنتكس مرة ثانية اسمحي لي .. 
هني نزلت سماح من فوق .. 
سماح: خالـتي ...
وارتمت سماح بحضن ام عبد الرحمن وبكوا الثنتين بكاءا شديد ...
++سماح جالسة لحالها مع ام عبد الرحمن++
ام عبد الرحمن :طمنيني عنج يا بنتي .. شحالج؟
سماح: الحمد لله نشكر الله على كل حال ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: سماح .. ابي اعرف شنو سالفة الحمل يا بنيتي .. 
سماح: مابي افتح هالموضوع .. وااذي المرحوم... 
ام عبد الرحمن: احنا عرفناا ان السبب كان من ولدي الله يرحمه ...
سماح: عرفتو؟ شلون؟
ام عبد الرحمن: من النتايج والتقارير اللي عملها .. وتقرير العملية اللي سواها بالرياض قبل لا يتوفى الله يرحمه ...
سماح: الله يرحمه .. كانت عمليته ناجحة .. وكان بيرد البلاد بعد يوم .. لكن كتبة الله ..
ام عبد الرحمن: قولي لي يا بنيتي .. واللي يرحم والديج شالسالفة..
سماح: السالفة ومافيها .. ان من بعد كم شهر من زواجنا .. انا اقترحت عليه ان نعمل فحوصات .. لان الحمل تأخر .. وامي كانت على طول تسألني وتحن على راسي .. واكتشفنا انه العيب عنده .. ويحتاج إلى علاج .. 
ام عبد الرحمن:وبعدين ...
سماح: شاف ان علاجه هني بيطول .. تعرف على بروفيسور الماني كان زاير البلاد .. و هالبروفسيور دكتور في مستشفى سعودي خاص بالرياض .. شاف ان حالته سهلة و علاجها بسيط .. اخذ كرته عشان يزوره اذا سمحت الفرصة انه يسافر .. 
ام عبد الرحمن: عشان كذا راح الرياض؟
سماح: لا .. الشغل اهم اللي اختاروه لهالسفرة.. و شاف انها فرصة يضرب عصفورين بحجر .. يسوي الشغل المطلوب منه و يزور الدكتور و يشوف حالته ...
ام عبد الرحمن: كنتي تدرين انه بيسوي العملية؟
سماح:بعد ما سوى العملية اتصل فيني .. وخبرني انه سواها و انها انجحت ولله الحمد .. وقال لي اسلم عليج من الخاطر .. واقولج ترضين عنه ..
ام عبد الرحمن: قلبي رضيان عليه ليوم الدين ..
سماح وتمسح دمعتها: الله يرحمه .. 
ام عبد الرحمن: وليه قلتوا لنا انج حامل؟؟
سماح: اهو كان حاس بالذنب ناحيتي .. كان يبي يقول لكم ان السبب منه عشان لاحد يجرحني ويقول مافيني عيال... لكني ما رضيتها عليه.. اقترحت عليه ان نقول اني حامل .. وبعدين نقول ان الحمل سقط .. والكل يدري اني فيني عيال وماكو عيب لا من صوبي ولا صوبه.. وهذي كتبة الله اولاً واخيرا ...
ام عبد الرحمن: رحم الله والديج .. والنعم فيج يا بنيتي بنت اصل.. ظلمتج يا بنيتي
وبجت ام عبدالرحمن ..
سماح: كفاية خالتي .. واللي يخليج .. وغلاة عبد الرحمن عندج لا تبجين ..
ام عبد الرحمن: ابيج بشي .. ولا ترديني يا بنتي .. وبغلاة عبدالرحمن بعد.. 
سماح: سمي يا خالتي ... 
ام عبد الرحمن: عبد الرحمن الله رحمه .. والحي ابقى من الميت .. 
سماح: يعني شنو ياخالتي..؟؟
ام عبد الرحمن: ابي اخطبج لواحد من عيالي .. ابي اخطبج لمحمد... !
سماح وقفت على طولها: شتقولين يا خالتي...شو هالرمسة ...
ام عبد الرحمن: هذي الرمسة العدلة يا بنيتي .. انتي للحين في عز شبابج .. ولازم اولا او اخيرا بتزوجين .. 
سماح: وإذا فرضنا هالشي .. خالتي .. توه ما يبست تراب الغالي .. وتبيني اخذ منو ..!! اخوه!؟؟
ام عبد الرحمن: اخوه بيعزج مثل ما عزج المرحوم.. 
سماح: خالتي محمد يبي يخطب بنت السالم .. يباها من زمان .. و عبد الرحمن نفسه كان يباه ياخذها ..
ام عبد الرحمن: الوضع تغير.. واحين اهو يبيج ..
سماح بحزن وانفعال: يبيني وإلا فرضتوني عليه .. معقولة يفكر بحرمة اخوه و قلبه و عقله يبي انسانة ثانية .. شلون ياخالتي.. 
ام عبد الرحمن: انزين علي هم يباج.. 
سماح: منو قال لج ابي اتزوج .. منووو ؟؟؟؟؟
ام عبد الرحمن: هدي حالج يا بنتي..
سماح: لا إله إلا الله ..
ام عبد الرحمن: محمد رسول الله .. 
سماح: انا حتى ما خلصت عدتي .. وجاية تعورين قلبي يا خالتي ...
ام عبد الرحمن: انا ابي مصلحتج .. وربي معزتج من معزة المرحوم..وربي غلاتج من غلاة بنتي سارة.... 
سماح: خالتي عبدالرحمن زوجي .. وحبيبي .. ووليفي .. واخوانه اخواني .. تبيني انساه و اتزوج واحد من اخوانه .. ام عبد الرحمن: انا متأكدة ان هالشي بيسعده ...
سماح: وياترى راح اختار بالقرعة اتزوج علي او محمد لو شنو؟؟
ام عبد الرحمن: الله يسامحج يا بنيتي .. 
سماح: الله يجاازي اللي كان السبب .. حرموني منـه .. حرمونه من عبدالرحمن اللي مافي قلبهم رحمـة وال عندهم ديانة ولا احساس ...
ام عبد الرحمن: اذكري الله .. حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... 
وجت لهم ام طلال لما سمعت بكـاء سمـاح عشان تهديها...
+=--=**--**=--=+
" شقـة نـادر وشمـس "
+=--=**--**=--=+
نادر داخل البيت واهو حامل معه اكياس كثيرة وحتى بواب العمارة شايل معه اكـياس ...
لما شافته شمس استقبلته على الباب بابتسامة غـريبة وشالت معه الاكياس وودتهم المطبخ .. وجلس اهو بالصالة يريح ..
شمس: ها حبيبي يبت كل اللي مكتوب في اللستة ..
نادر: الله يهداج حاطة لي اشياء تكفي بلد..ومدري ليش تبين كل هالاشياء ..
شمس:هذي حق الشهر كامل ... عشان لا احتاج شي وانت موب موجود...
نادر: انزين ترى موب كل شي في القايمة لقيته.. رحت كذا سوبر ماركت و ريولي تكسروا ولا لقيتهم.. حتى اللي هناك ايتطعبزون عليّ..
شمس تكتم ضحكتها: سلامة اريولك حبيبي .. شنو اللي ما يبـته..
نادر: انتي كاتبة لي شوربة بقدونس .. ومادري وشو
شمس: وي ما لقيتها ؟؟؟
نادر:لا ماخليت مكان ولا احد يدري وين يبيعونه..
شمس: ههههههههههههه شي طبيعي ..
نادر مستغرب:شلون؟؟؟
شمس: لان ماكو شي جذي .. بس هذا عقاب صغير لك .. عشان مرة ثانية مو تخليني اتعب نفسي وانتظرك حبيبي على الغدى و فوق انك اتأخر اتييني متغدي وما تعطيني ويه وتسير تنام..
نادر: وااا بووويه عليج .. مدوختني و كل هالتعب و التلفلف في هالسوق و بالنهاية يطلع على فشوش.. 
شمس: درس صغيرون حبيبي 
نادر: درس ها .. معليه يابنت السالم لكن انا اوريج وعقابي ماراح يكون صغيرون .. لأ عنيف..
شمس: عنـيف ... ههههااااي .. شلون بتوريني حبيبي 
نادر: راح تشوفين حبيبتي بس موب احين صبري علي ... 
شمس: انتظر شبتسوي اوكي ..؟؟ راح اذكرك
نادر: ما يحتاي ماراح انسى حُبي
شمس: اووكي حُبي ..
*************************
فطيـم بالسيارة مع الدريول عند مدرسة رباب ومعاها شهادتها وكانت متونسة من الخاطر ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

كانت رباب تسولف مع رفيجاتها وكل وحدة تراوي الثانية شهادتها .. 
رباب تتكلم مع رجــاء
رجــاء: الحمد لله ان نجحنا وعدت هالسنة على خير ... 
رباب: الحمد لله ما ورا علينا .. النيه ندخل الثانوي اخيـررررا
رجــاء: هيه والله .. شو قررتي ؟ تدخلين ادبي لو علمي؟
رباب: افكر في العلمي .. لاني ماحب لا الجغفرافيا و لا العربي..
رجــاء: روبي انا بروح علمي .. يعني ماراح تكوونين معاي بنفس المدرسة .. 
رباب: حسافة كل هالسنوات مع بعض ..
رجــاء: ان شاء الله بنكون مع بعض بالجامعة 
رباب: ياا رب ... 
رجــاء تطالع رباب بابتسامة حزينة و تتساقط الدموع من عينيها .. 
رجــاء: مشكورة رباب على كل شي .. وقفتج معاي ماراح انساها طول حياتي.. راح توحشيني حيل..
وحضنت رجاء رباب و وبجو الثنتين...
رباب: انتي راح توحشيني اكثر.. رجوي ماروم ابتعد عنج وعن صحبتج 
رجــاء: لا تقطعيني 
رباب: راح اكون على تواصل دايم معاج
وتركتا الاثنتين بعضهما و كل وحدة ذهبت الى السيارة التي تنتظرها حتى افترقت عيناهما و الحزن بادي على كلتاهما... 
فطيـم فرحانة: شنو هذا صار لنا ساعة نطق لج هرانة وماعطتنا طاف
رباب: واللي يعافيج فطيم ...
فطيـم: شفيج؟ شهادتج تفشل؟
رباب تخزرها: عدال على عمرج ... شهادتي ولله الحمد زينة ناجحة ووبتفوق..
فطيـم: الف الف مبروك حبيبتي تستاهلين 
رباب مستغربة!! شو شو هذا!! الأخت مستانسة وتقول لي تستاهلين!! شلون اطلعت منها! فطيم!؟
رباب: وانتي شو نتيجتج
فطيـم: اكيد ناجحة و بتفوق كالعادة .. ولا هالمرة طلعت الاولى على المدرسة ... هههههاااي
رباب: ايواا .. مبروك مبروك ... تستاهلين 
فطيـم: أدري..
رباب اطالعها و تحب يدها وتقول الحمد لله و الشكر 
فطيـم:شو الشيخة رباب ماهوب عاجبج؟
رباب: انا .. لا لا عادي عادي ... تيك ات ايزي .. مبروك حبيبتي
فطيـم: الله يبارك في حياتج وحبتج العافية
يؤؤيؤؤ اونها اختيه ماهي بصاحية!! 
رباب: فيج شي اليوم انتي؟
فطيـم: شوفيني مافيني الا البخت.. 
رباب: يعله دوم ...!!
وصلوا البنات لعند باب البيت
مصطفـى كان جالس عند بيتهم .. وينطرهم... 
قرأ في الجرايد ان النتايج تطلع اليوم .. وحبيبة القلب اليوم نتيجتها .. ياترى شو مستواج يا فطامي.. ان شاء الله ناجحة.. بس شكلها على هالغرور اللي عندها اكيد من المتفوقات...
مو فطيم من ادخلت الشارع واهي عينها على بيت الجيران ..!! حتى ما انتبهت له انه جالس جنب بيتهم ... نزلوا من السيارة .. وكل وحدة منهم شالة شهادتها معاها... 
نزلت بالأول رباب ووراها فطيم ...
مصطفـى كان يطالعها يبي يعرف نتيجتها من عيونها .. 
فطيم كانت متونسة و الفرحة باينة على ويهها ... توني صطيف واهو يطالعها ومانزل عيونه.. مارفعت راسها الا اهو يطالعها وتلاقت عينها بعيونه ... ابتسم لها ابتسامة خفيفة على طرف السانه كان متردد يطلعها .. وبادلته اهي بعد بنفس الابتسامة و بكل خجل .... 
ياويل حالك يا صطيف ابتسمت لك .. كل مرة تشوفك تهزبك و تهزبها .. وهالمرة اسرتك بابتسامتها .. ياااويلي يا ويلي ... هالبنت بتيننك .. الحمد لله معناتها ناجحة و متونسة .. فديتها والله ...
--=--=+++++=--=--
بيت السـالم المغرب
--=--=+++++=--=--
متجميعن كل بنات السالم بالصالة ... ياكلون كيك و حلاوة بمناسبة نجاح فطيم ورباب وأحمد ... وعازمين الجازي وبنات عمهم راشد زينة و سارة و بنات فهد بدور و شمس و طبعا مرايم والجازي معهم..
الجدة حصـة: عساني اشوفكم كلهم متزوجين وفي بيت ريالكم ... 
رباب: ريالنا وإلا درهمنا يدتي.. هههههههههههههاااااي
فطيم: ياي رباب خفيفة حاسبي على تطيرين ... 
رباب: يه طاع هذي .. وانا اقول اليوم صايرة ذربة معاي .. صج عمر ذيل الكــ ... 
الجدة حصـة:شو هالرمسة هذي ربابو .. هذي اختج العودة تقولين لها جي 
رباب: ماقلت شي يدتي اهيي بدت
شما: السانج الطويل هذا يبي له قص 
بدور: خلونا نستانس لا اتهاوشون ...
رباب: دافعي عني بدور .. انتي الوحيدة اللي تصيرين مع الحق .. اما اهم كله ظالميني وواقفين مع هالمغرورة..
شما بغضب: رباب جب
رباب وتخرعت من صرخة امها عليها: اسفة
الجدة حصـة: اميه مرايم علامج؟
مريم: ماشي خالتي .. بس انا هم احاتي نتيجتي.. 
الجازية: ناجحة ان شاء الله 
مريم: ان شاء الله ..
شمس تكلم الجازية...
شمس: متى نتايجنا تظهر؟
الجازي برسمية شوية: الاسبوع الجاي على موقع الجامعة ..
شمس: اهااا 
ويسولفون شوية البنات مع بعض .. لكن مرايم كان باين عليها انها شاردة اغلب الوقت و بالها مو معاهم...
اخذت الجازية مرايم على جنب وسولفت معاها ..
الجازي: شفيج حبيبتي؟
مريم: متضايقة شوي
الجازي: خير شصاير؟؟ الحبايب مزعلينج
مريم: لا تقولين حبايب جازيي اتضايق من هالكلمة 
الجازي: انزين شو مستوي؟
مريم: صار له 4 ايام ولا دز لي ولا ايميل ... وحتى اخته ماتتصل لي شراة قبل
الجازي: يمكن عنده ظروف او شي او ماعنده نت 
مريم: مادري ..
الجازي: انزين انتي اتصلي لها وسألي عنها واكيد اهي بتييب لج طاريه
مريم: فشلة اتصل شقول لها .. 
الجازي: مافيها شي .. سارة رفيجتج 
مريم: بس هم اهي اخته 
الجازي: ماعليه شر ... 
مريم: يارب 
الجازي: الريم .. وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم .. عسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم ..
مريم: يعني اهو شر لي؟
الجازي: ماقلت جذي .. وكل تأخيرة وفيها خيرة .. ماتدرين شنو ظروف الريال... 
وهزت مرايم راسها بالموافقة .. مع ان حتى كلامها مع الجازي ماريحها ... 
*********++++++++*********
+ شنو بيكون رد سماح ؟ بتقبل بواحد من اخوان زوجها؟؟؟
+ محمد بيرضح بكل سهولة و بيترك مرايم و بياخذ مرت اخوه؟
+ علي بيضحي عشان اخوانه ؟
+ مرايم شو موقفها من هذا كله؟
+ الجازية ماراح تغير رايها وتقبل بحبها الأولي والابدي؟
+ مصطفى ماراح يتحرك ويتخذ خطوة يديدة؟
+ ماذا سيحدث بين شمس ونادر من احداث يديدة؟

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء السـادس و الثلاثون °؛¤
+++++++++++
بيت ناصر السالم
+++++++++++
أحمـد جالس بالصالة ويطالع تلفزيون و مندمج هالآخر وماهوب حاس باللي حواليه ... 
برنامج ثقافي على إحدى القنوات الفضائية... "كيف تحب؟؟ "
هذا عنوانه عرفتوا ليه مندمج الاخو ويااه ...
مرايم كانت نازلة على الدري و سمعت مقــدم البرنامج يسأل : هل الحب حرام؟؟؟؟
وقفت مرايم مدهوشة شو هالسؤال وشو هالبرنامج..
تقدمت بخطوات ثابتة وبطيئة ووقفت ورا الصوفا اللي جالس عليها أحمد اتابع شو بيكون الرد على هالسؤال .. حتـى أن احمد ولا حس عليها ... 
أجــاب الشيخ أو المثقف المستضيف في البرنامج: الحب أمر ليس باختيار الإنسان حتى يحاسب عليه, وقد رفع الله التكليف عن الإنسان فيما ليس له اختيار فيه , فالحب يدخل قلب الإنسان بدون اختياره ..وقد قال البعض هو شئ اضطراري وليس اختياري فهو بمنزلة محبة الظمآن للماء البارد والجائع للطعام وهذا مما لا يملك وقالو العشق نوعآ من العذاب والعاقل لايختار عذاب نفسه
اعتدل أحمد في جلسته وتنفس الصعداء ... ومرايم ارتاحت من هالرمسة اللي تطمن شوية.. وجلست مع اخوها .. 
انتبه لها احمد بس ما علق . انحرج شوي ان اخته اتابع معاه هالبرنامج وبهالموضوع بس اهو يبي يتابع مايصير يقوم ويخلي المكان لها.. وبعدين وشلون اخته الكبيرة اتابع هالبرنامج ولحالها.. خليها وانا مالي احسن بعد عشان لاحد يقول انا شفته لحالي ومادري وشو ... 
المذيع: طيب شيخنا واللي يقولون ان الحب رذيلة وماله وجود في الاسلام والاسلام حرمه؟؟ 
هني رباب نزلت مع فطيـم .. وكانوا يسولفون و فطيم عندها مجلة ... 
فطيم انتبهت للبرنامح وان اخوانها يطالعونه .. طيب شو هالسالفة بعد انا ابي اعرف .. و التلفزيون اللي بالصالة فوق مافيه هالقنــاة لان تردددها مو مضبط ..
راحت واجلست جنب رباب وبعيده عنهم شوية على اساس انها تطالع بالمجلة وجلست اتسمع شو راح يكون الرد ... 
رد الضيف .::. 
الحب هو هدية الله سبحانه وتعالى للإنسان حتى يستطيع أن يعيش به فلولا الحب لما تعايش الإنسان مع من حوله ولما تعايشت الكائنات مع من حولها , فالإنسان يحب أهله ويحب أصدقائه ويحب بلده ويحب الأشياء من حوله , فهذا هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ينظر إلى جبل أحد وعيناه تبرقان حباً ورحمة ويقول (جبل يحبنا ونحبه) فقد كانت نظرات رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم للأشياء من حوله نظرة حب ورحمة ..
المذيع.:. طيب شيخنا بشنو نقدر نعرف الحب .. شنو معنى الحب في نظركم ؟؟
رد الضيف.:.
الحب هو ذالك الرباط السحري الذي تتمسك به الأكوان انه روضة الحياة واريجها الفواح وعطرها الذي تنتشي منه الارواح
المذيع.:.ماشاء الله شيخنا كلمات رائعة و معنى تسمو به الاكوان 
المضيف.:.
عرف علماء الكيمياء السايقينً الحب وأسموه بالإكسير , لأنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن هناك مادة أسمها الإكسير تحيل الحديد إلى فضة والفضة إلى ذهب , وهذا هو شأن الحب فهو يحيل الرذائل إلى فضائل , فيحيل البخل إلى كرم والخوف إلى إقدام والجبن إلى شجاعة.
++فطيـم++ .:. ياربي يعني انا اللي غيرني هالمصطفى .. حرميتيه هالمتكبر شايف حاله على مادري وشو .. من يشوفني يتحرش فيني .. امحق .. لكن حتى انا يقولون عني متكبرة .. عشتو يحق لي.. فديته اهو بعد يحق له .. ياويل حالي ..
++ أحمد++ 
ياربيه عليج يا بدور .. فديتج وفديت كل من يتفداج .. احبها هالبنية يا ناس ربي لا يحرمني منها ... ياويل حالي .. 
++ مرايم ++ 
الحمد لله ربنا سبحانه ما حرم الحب .. ليش احنا نحرمه على روحنا ... ياربي تستر علي واتمم علي بالخير يا كريم.. ياويل حالج يا مرايم .. 
المذيع.:. وشلون شيخنا الحب يحول الرذائل إلى فضائل؟؟ 
الضيف.:.
مثلا حينما يحب الشاب العاطل ويخلص في حبه يصبح إنسان عامل معطاء, وحين تحب الفتاة الكسولة التي تحب النوم الطويل ولاتتقن فن الطبخ ولا أي شيء , ينتشلها الحب من كسلها فتصبح فتاة تقاوم النوم الطويل وتسهر الليل في خدمة أطفالها , وتتفنن في المطبخ لإرضاء زوجها.. وهذا للأسف مالايفهمه كثير من الآباء فهم يرون أبنتهم مازالت صغيرة ولاتفقه شيء من أمور الزواج فهي غير قادرة على مواجهة هذه الأعباء حالياً , ولو عرفوا أن الحب سيطور سريعاً من عقلها وطريقة تفكيرها, وسينقلها نقلة كبيرة وسريعة من فتاة لأخرى لما تأخروا كثيراً في تزويج أبنتهم ..
فاصل اعلاني ... 
دخل هالوقت مبارك جـأي من برى .. الكل ارتبك .. شو هذا وويش جابه احين ... الحمد لله ان اكو فاصل الله رحمنا .. 
مبارك: الا جالسين هني 
أحمد: نطالع التلفزيون .. 
مرايم: مافيه شي عدل .. 
مبارك: زين عيل بروحي متملل خلونا نطلع لنا شوي .. سير جهزو وبطلعكم ..
أحمد: انا مابي اروح مكان .. متملل وعاجبتني قعدة البيت..
مريم: انا احاتي النتايج وماراح استانس واتفييج للطلعة والسيرة الا بعد ماشوف نتجتي... 
مبارك: كيفكم .. بس مرة ثانية بتيووني طلعنا وسير ويانا بتشوفون منو بيعطيكم ويه ... 
أحمد: يصير خير مرة ثانية نشوف ..
مبارك مستغرب .. شوفيهم هذولي ؟؟!!!
لمح فطيم ورباب جالسين بعيد شوية بالصالة ...
مبارك: روبي ، فطيم قومو اطلعكم يالله راح اتكرم عليكم ... 
فطيم: مالي نفس سيرة احين .. اخذ رباب معاك اذا تبي ..
مبارك: اددري بج آنا.. قومي بوديج مكان راقي كشخة اتفوشرين فيه 
فطيم: مشكور ماتقصر قدها وقدود .. بس مابي متمللة وشكلي بنام مبجر بعد... 
رباب: انا بروح ماعندي مانع دقايق واجهز
مبارك: انتي وويهج وين اوديج لحالج بالله عليج .. يلسي مكانج اشوف ...
رباب: أي احين لو مرايم اللي قايلة لك ماقلت لها جذي .. 
مبارك: سيري واللي يخليج .. 
وراح مبارك وجلس معاهم بين أحمد ومرايم ... 
احمد في خاطره ياريت تقوم ياريت .. يارب تنزل له احد من السما يقومه من مكان ..
مرايم في خاطرها.. انا ابي اتابع .. ليه يا مبارك الله يسامحك تجي بهالوقت .. وربي ودي اتابع هالبرنامج ...
بدأ البرنامج .. وبدل أحمد القناة ... 
مبارك: ليش بدلته .. خله هذي القناة اليديدة ودها اشوف شو حاطين .. 
ووده احمد على القناة طايع ..
الضيف..
الحب الحقيقي هو الذي يحيل الإنسان الجبان إلى إنسان مقدام شجاع في سبيل محبوبه , وانظر إلى مايضرب بها المثل في الجبن وهي الدجاجة , فهي تعتبر من أجبن المخلوقات تدرج وتمشي في خوف وما أن تجد دودة أو حبة شعير حتى تلتقطها مسرعة في أنانية مفرطة لمن حولها , وما أن تسمع صوت طفل حتى تعدو مسرعة .
مرايم.::. شو هذا وشو هالرمسة هذا حزة هالكلام ومبارك هني ...
مبارك تغيرت الوانه.. ازرق احمر اخضر .. شو هابرنامج ..حس كأن الكلام موجـه له اهو وبس... ولا الاخوان كانوا يتابعونه بعد..
مبارك : انتو كنتوا اتابعون هالبرنامج .. وعشانه ما تبون اطلعون؟؟؟
الكل ساكت عنه ..
مبارك يكمل: وانت تسمح ان اختك تطالع هالاشياء وانت جالس معاها بعد ... 
احمد: برنامج ديني مافيه شي وانت تعرف مرايم وماهي مراهقة و ... 
مبارك: هذا من تأثير الفضائيات الفاشلة عليكم
احمد: راي ونحترمة .. ومو لأن البرنامج والرمسة ماعيبوك يعني خلاص
ضيف الحلقة يواصل .. 
نفسها هذه الدجاجة ما إن تصبح أماً ويمتلك الحب حنايا قلبها , تصبح أكثر شجاعة وقوة وكرم , فتراها وقد أطبقت جناحيها وأفردتهم وهي تمشي كا لمحارب وقد بدت أكبر حجماً مما مضى وصار صوتها أكثر خشونة ولو أن تقدم رجل كبير وحاول أن يعتدي على من تحب لدافعت عنهم بكل شجاعة وبسالة , فتضل يقضه شجاعة , وهي تلك التي كانت أنانية تصبح كريمة..
طلع مبارك متضايق ومنقهر بنفس الوقت ... 
جلسوا احمد ومرايم وفطيم اللي تراقب من بعيد ولا كأنها تدري بشي ... 
الضيف ..
ولهذا قال علماء الأخلاق أفضل وأسرع طريقة لعلاج الرذائل هي الحب , فهناك طريقتين , طريقة الفلاسفة وطريقة علماء السلوك ..
فطيم.:. دخلنا في اللي مانفهم فيه ... 
الضيف.:.
فلو كان لديك برادة حديد وقد اختلطت بالرمل , فمن الصعب أن تفصل كل من الحديد والرمل كل على حده وسيستغرق منك ذلك وقتاً طويلاً , ولو أخذت المغناطيس (الحب) لاستطعت في لحظة أن تفصل البرادة عن الرمل ..
مداخلة متصل.:.
انا عشت طول عمري اتمنى اني احب وانحب.. شيخنا انا حبيت من 3 سنوات.. حبيتها وايد فوق ما تتصور.. تعرفت عليها بالصدفة عن طريق تلفون بالغلط وتطورت للانترنت وتبادل الايميلات.. وشفت فيها انها حبي الاولي والاخير لكن للاسف اكتشفت انها ما تفهمني ولا تناسبني وماهو هذا الحب.. واكتشفت ان الحب ماله وجود بهالزمن..
ردي الضيف .:. 
إن الحب كحب هو من أجمل ماوهبنا أياه الله تعالى , وبالنسبة لماقصدته أخي المتصل فأعتقد أنك تسئل عن حب وعشق الفتيات, فيا أخي الحب يدخل القلب بدون استئذان فلاحاجة للإنسان أن يبحث عنه عبر أسلاك الهاتف أو عبر خطوط الانترنت, لأن هذا ليس بالحب الحقيقي, وإنما هو هوى النفس وشهواتها وهي تزين لك ذلك على أن هذا هو الحب..
وفي ختام البرنامج
اخوتي واحبتي في الله الحب ليس بحرام ولكن اللعب على بنات الناس بأسم الحب هو الحرام , وتمضية الوقت لأجل التسلية بأسم الحب هو الحرام , واللعب بمشاعر الآخرين بأسم الحب هو الحرام ..
إن أحببت فتاة وكنت صادقاً في حبك لها فأنت على خيارين إما الزواج منها فوراً وعدم التأخر في ذلك حتى لا تقعوا في حرج شرعي , وأن لم تستطع ورأيت ذلك مستحيلاً فاتركها لله ومن ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله خير منه أو ابذل قصارى جهدك للارتباط بها في أقرب وقت ولا تجرها في علاقة قبل الارتباط فعلا.. وشكراً مع تنياتي للجميع بأن يحبو في الله ولله والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق اجمعين محمد نبي الله 
انتهي البرنامج .. 
السكون كان مخيم على الجميع ... ماعدى رباب بكل براءة و عفوية تدندن بما تحفظ من اغاني و اناشيد.. اما الببقية فكل يغني على ليلاه ..
فطيم راحت لغرفتها ... 
احمد جالس مع مرايم ...
احمد.:. انا ابي اسألج .. بس مستحي ...
مريم: خير حبيبي ..
ابتسم احمد لما قالت له حبيبي ... 
احمد: شنو يعني لج الحب ... 
مريم انحرجت او تفاجأت ... 
مريم: مو انا احبك وانت تحبني؟؟
احمد: هيه !!
مريم: هذا اهو نفسـه.. ولكن الممنوع مرغوب.. ولانه شي بعيد عنك تسوي اللي تقدر عشان تقربه منك.. وماكو طريقة لان هالولد اللي يحب هالبنت.. ما تحل له.. فيزيد هالشعور بالحب.. فيكون عنده خيارين..اما الواحد يدخل في الحرام .. او يدخل في الحلال.. وهني يطلع الحب النقي و الطاهر من الحب المزيف..
احمد: وانتي تأيدينه؟
مريم: مثل ما قال الضيف .. هذا شي ماهو بيد الانسان .. والانسان مهما كان ما يقدر يغلب انسانيته وقلبه.. 
احمد: مريم انا احب بدور بنت عمي فهد.. 
مريم: ادري ..
احمد: شدراااااج؟
مريم: عيونك فاضحتك يا خوي .. 
احمد بحزن: والحل..
مريم: لا تفكر بشي احين .. انت للحين طالب ثانوية.. والبنت صغيرونة ولا تفتح عينها على هالسوالف.. وان كانت نصيبك بتاخذها,, حتى المشاعر اتبدل مع الزمن..
احمد: مستحيل مشاعري اتبدل .. يوم عن يوم حبها يزيد ..
مريم: انت ما كان عندك اصدقاء من سنتين وعلاقتك كلش قوية معاهم؟؟
احمد: هيه...!
مريم: للحينه شراة قبل؟؟
احمد: لا بعضهم كلٍ راح بحال سبيله ..
مريم: تكرههم؟
احمد: لا
مريم: شفت .. الفتور في المشاعر ..مع الزمن ممكن حبها يروح وتنساها ..او يقوى ومن جد تباها..لا تهم نفسك ياخوي من احين .. كفاية ما جرى للمبارك .. 
احمد: صح كلامج اختيه .. الله يخليج لي .. 
مريم: ويخليك ويسلمك
---------++++++---------
شقة نادر وشمس
---------++++++---------
نادر قاعد من النوم و يدور على شمس .. 
لقاها تغسل الهدوم ... 
نادر: صباح الخير حبيبتي
شمس: صبـاح النور و السرور والخير يا وجه الخير .. 
نادر: تغسلين .. 
شمس وهي تشغل الغسالة: هيه ..
نادر: مابقى شي كلها اسبوع وتظهر نتايجكم ونرجع لبوظبي.. وهناك أمي والخدم ماراح يخلوكِ تسوين شي .. 
شمس: تسلم حبيبي .. تعبك عندي راحـة.. وانا يعين اتعب لمنو لزوجي وحبيب قلبي.. 
نادر:انتي اللي حبيبة قلبي ... طيب انا ساير اجيب لج هدومي تغسلينهم
شمس: كل اللي يحتاجون لغسال يبتهم..
نادر: لا لا اكو بعد فيه بالكبت انتي ما تدرين عنهم ..
شمس: زين سير ييبهم ..
نادر: اوكي
وراح نادر للغرفة واخذ ملابسة من الكبت .. وحط فيهم كلهم كلينكس حتى في الجيوب الصغيرة ... ووداهم لها .. 
نادر: هاج حبيبتي .. عاد جوفي يمكن في اوراق او كلينكس او شي .. 
شمس: صار .. انت روح بس خلني اكمل شغلي ....
نادر بابتسامة: صـار حبي.. 
**++**
المغرب
**++**
نادر بالصالة و شمس جاية له و الدموع بعيونها .. 
شمس: نادر جوف الهدوم ...
نادر مسوي روحه متفاجأ 
نادر: شنو هذااا ؟؟!! ليش جذي صارو .. كاته عليهم الصابون لو مبيض لو شنو...
شمس: مدري .. هذا شكله كلينكس 
نادر: وليه ما فتشتيهم قبل .. لمتى يعني بتستوين حرمة 
شمس متفاجأة شو هالرمسة .. ويلست تبجي وتبجي .. 
شمس: يعني انا فاشلة .. وماني بحرمة سنعة ياولد الجواد .. الله يرحمج يا يمـه..
نادر ما يقدر يشوف شمس تبجي .. وما تجيب سيرة امها الا لما تكون فعلا متضايقة و حزينة ... وحس بالذنب .. 
نادر: انا آسف حبيبتي .. عادي غسليهم مرة ثانية ولا تكدرين نفسش .. 
شمس: شلون عادي .. الهدوم كلهم انعدموا .. 
نادر: نفس ما تعبت انا ودرت السوق كلها عشان الاغراض اللي تبينها.. تعبي انتي بعد شوية وردي غسليهم .. 
شمس بطلت عيونها: يعني انت اللي سويت جي ..؟؟؟!!
نادر:هههههههااااااااي أي عيل منو 
شمس: اما صج درس ..
نادر: ومثل ما وعدتج عنيف .. هههههههههه 
شمس:هههههههههههههههه 
وطقته على كتفه ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

---------++++++---------
بيت السالم
فطيم بالمطبخ مع امها 
---------++++++---------
فطيـم مسوية كيكة بالكريمة التوتية بمساعدة امها طبعا ... 
شما: واايد واايد شكلها عجيب .. 
فطيـم: تسلمين يمه .. كله بمساعدتج .. 
شما: لو ماانتي شاطرة ما صارت جذي .. الطباخ نَفس يا بنيتي .. 
دخلت عليهم رباب و أحمد و مرايم ..
أحمد : شو هالكيكة الحمرا بعد .. شكلها عجيب 
رباب: اكيد هذا طباخ امـي من زمان ما سويتين لي كيك وحلاو .. 
تذوق احمد منها: واااااو يمه تسلم يدينج واايد حلوة
شما: هذي فطيم اللي مسويتها .. 
احمد: يـاااويلي.. جان قلتي لي .. احين اتسمم احسن يعني
مريم: صج والله ؟؟ انتي مسويتها فطيم؟؟
فطيـم: هيه وبمساعدة اميه ..
رباب: مادام بمساعدة امي يعني اميه مسويتها يعني اكل وانا متطمنة .. 
وكلهم اكلوا منها وكان مستانسين منهااا والكل يمدح في طعمها ... 
شما تربت على كتف بنتها مشجعة لها ... وفطيم فخورة بانجازها .. 
يرن جوال مرايم.. تشيله .. وتطلع تتكلم برى المطبخ
+++مرايم والمتصل+++
مريم:بخير ونعمة .. منو معاي ...؟؟
أم عبد الرحمن: انا وسمية أم عبدالرحمن .. 
مريم متفاجأة وساكتة ... 
وتكمل أم عبد الرحمن: أم محمــد ...
مريم مرتبكة مو عارفة شتسوي .. وااااو بوية متصلة ام محمد .. وتبيني وعلى رقمي .. شو مستوي .. 
مرايم كانت متفاجأة و متلخبطة و بنفس الوقت فرحانة .. تتوقع ان أم عبد الرحمن متصلة تخطبها لولدها .. لان خلاص النتايج وبكرة طالعين .. اكيد لهالشي عيل متصلة ليش ... 
أم عبد الرحمن: الاحسن تكونين لحالج وانا اكلمش يا بنيتي ...
مريم: لحظة شوي اروح داري .. 
<< راحت دارها وقفلت عليها البـاب ...
مريم: مراحب .. 
أم عبد الرحمن:مراحب فيج يابنيتي ... 
مرايم ساكتة تنتظرها تتكلم ... واهي ساكتة.. 
مرة وحدة سمعت أم عبد الرحمن تبجي .. وخافت مرايم و نغزها قلبها.. اكيد محمد فيه شي ..!!
مرايم: اذكري الله يا خالتي .. عسى ماشر شو مستوي .. ؟!
أم عبد الرحمن:تذكري ولدي المرحوم الغالي الله يرحمه 
مريم: الله يرحمه برحمته و يغمد روحه الجنـة
مرايم مو مطمنة لهالصال .. حرام عليج يام أم عبد الرحمن قولي لي شو مستوي..
أم عبد الرحمن: يابنتي .. وربي اعزج شراة سـارة .. واعز ولدي محمد ومصلحته عندي اهي الاهم .. لكن في اشياء تصير و ظروف تخلي الواحد يسوي شي موب بإرادته .. 
مرايم حاطة يدها على قلبها و تسمع .. 
أم عبد الرحمن: انتي تدرين ان المرحوم راح و ترك حرمتـه واهي بعز شبابها .. وظلمتها الدنيا بفقد الغالي .. انتي معاي يا بنتي؟؟
مرايم: هيه خالتي اسمعج ؟؟ 
أم عبد الرحمن: محمد ولدي يحبج ...
وأول ما سمعت هالكلام اغمضت عيونها و عضت على شفايها بابتسامه خجولة .. وان امه اهي اللي تقول لها هالكلام شي مو بسيط ...
أم عبد الرحمن:لكن...
اوتعت مرمي على كلمة لكن .. ! يعني شنو بعد هالكن؟ يحبني ولكن؟!!
أم عبد الرحمن: محمد ما يقدر يخطبج احين
مريم سكتت شوي وردت: سارة قالت لي انه راح يحيرني بهالفترة وبعد ان شاء الله يكون نفسه نملك..
أم عبد الرحمن: حتى هذا مابيصير يا بنتي...
شو قالت .. كان حد صب علي ماي بارد .. احس روحي متجمدة .. وراسـي يدور .. شنو يعني .. بعد كل هذا احين ماكو!!! مستحيل .. أي ليش.. توها تقول يحبني .. شو مستوي ومحمد شفيه..
أم عبد الرحمن:محمد راح ياخذ سمـاح حرمة اخوه الله يرحمها .. 
مرايم يودت راسـها .. الله واكبر .. محمد .. سماح .. وانا .. ومحمد يحبني .. عبدالرحمن.. الدنيا بكبرها تلف فينيي .. اكيد اهي تمزح...
مريم: خالتي تمزحين معاي مو .. سماح مرت عبدالرحمن!!
أم عبد الرحمن: الله يرحمه ويدخله فسيح جناته ..
مريم: يعني شنو؟
أم عبد الرحمن: يعني راح ياخذها و يريح اخوه .. ويطيع كلام والدينـه..
مريم ســـاكة .. الدموع محبوسة بعيونها ... 
أم عبد الرحمن: انا ادري انج راح تقدرين هالشي .. وتفهمينه .. مابي اجرحج.. وانتي بنت يتمناها أي بيت بس ظروفنا صارت جي .. 
مريم: صـرت ما اناسب ظروفكم و تركتوني بهالبساطة يأم عبد الرحمن .. 
أم عبد الرحمن عورها قلبها عليها: آنا اسفة يا بنيتي .. حتى محمد مو عارف شيسوي .. بس هذا قـدركم من هالدنيا ..
مريم: هذا حكم البشـر .. 
أم عبد الرحمن: سامحيني يابنيتي .. بس مابيدنا شي .. 
مريم: مو انا اللي حبيت ولدكم يأم عبد الرحمن وقلت ابيه واحبه وابي احيره لي .. انتو اللي طقيتو بـابي ..
أم عبد الرحمن منحرجة وساكتة..
مريم: على العموم يأم عبد الرحمن ما يصير خاطركم إلا طيب .. وطمني ولدج .. مابيني وبينه شي .. ومحلل مني ليوم الديـن ..اهم شي رضى والدينه عليه ..ويريح اخوه بترابه .. ويكون بالاول اهو مرتاح..
أم عبد الرحمن استانست: تسلمين يا بنتي .. وما يحتاي أحد يدري عن هالاتصال .. 
مريم باستهزاء: ماحد راح يدري ..
أم عبد الرحمن: مع السلامة وفي أمان الله يا بنتي .. 
مريم مالها نفس حتى ترد السلام .. اصلا ما تقدر .. العبرة خانقتها .. وسكرت السماعة بسرعة وانفلتت على السرير وغت وييها بالمخدة و تبجي تبجي تبجي .. و اخذت المخدة و تضرب السرير فيها.. وتصـارخ.. ليش يامحمد ليش .. ليش كل ما قربت ابتعدت .. بدل ما كنا بنبتدي اخيرا بمكالمة وحدة نهيت كل شي.. حــرام تعذب قلبي .. حرااام ...
---------++++++---------
بيت ناصر السالم ..
---------++++++---------
سيف .:. مينا روحي نادي لي بابا سالم .. 
البشكارة مينا: بابا موهني . هني بس ماما هسـه..
سيف: انزين بابا ناصر وين.؟
البشكارة مينا:مع ماما هسـه.. 
سيف: انزين سيري ناديهم.. 
مينا : اوكي اهين ..
وراح سيف وجلس بالحديقة ينطرهم اييونه .. 
الجو كان عجيب ومع الخضرة شي لا يوصف .. 
بومبارك ميود يد الجدة حصة وراييحن لسيف .. 
سيف: هلا يدوتي شخبارج .. شحالكم عمي .. 
بومبارك: بخير ونعمة ياولدي .. 
الجدة حصة: ربي يخليك و يسلمك ..
بومبارك: خير ياولدي مستوي شي؟
سيف: لا عمي ان شاء الله كل الخير ..
بومبارك: وابوك بخير؟ 
سيف: هيه الحمد لله
بومبارك: شصار على الشركة احين؟
سيف: حلو كل المشاكل .. وابوي اخذ قرض وباع اسهمه اللي بشركات المجموعة و اشترى شركة فرع العين له لحاله ..
بومبارك: زين ما سوى .. افك له .. واهو بعد تعب واايد في هالمجموعة صار الوقت انه يكبر ..
الجدة حصة: يعني احين ابوك له الشركة بكبرها له؟
سيف: هيه يدوتي..
الجدة حصة: مشاء الله .. الله يفتحها عليكم يا عيالي ..
بومبارك: ببركة دعواتج يمه .. 
سيف كان حزين: المال الزايد يغير الواحد يا ياعمي .. 
بومبارك: شلون ابويه؟
سيف: انا ابي اخطب .. 
الجدة حصة: صج يا ولدييييييه ... عالبرركة
سيف: ابويه ماهوب راضي؟
بومبارك: افهم من كلامك انهم ناس على قد حالهم؟
سيف: هيه .
بومبارك: وابوك عشان جي رافض؟!!
سيف: هذا سبب من الاسباب
بومبارك: ماهقيتها منه راشد .. يرفض بنت الناس عشان فلوس ابوها..
الجدة حصة: المهم اخلاقها يا ولدي هذا اللي يهمنا .. وتكون من اصل طيب .. 
سيف: البنت اخلاق وعايلتها طيبه محترمة.. وفوق هذا آيه من الجمال يا يدوتي..
الجدة حصة: اونها البنت مخبلة بك هاااا ..
سيف مستحي واهو يضحك: ... مخبلة بي الا ضوت راشي ويننتني .. 
الجدة حصة: يعني نروح نخطب لبنتهم مينون؟
سيف:هههههههه يعني شنو يدوتي بتوقفين وياي؟؟؟؟
جدالة حصة: دامك تبيها وماكو سبب ثاني يمنع انا معاك ياولدي.. ويخسي ابوك يتكلم بعد ..
بومبارك: في شي ثاني ابوك معترض عليه؟
سيف: البنت ما اتكلم
الجدة حصة: غتمة يعني؟ .. شلون ما اتكلم بعد!!!
سيف تضايق: تتكلم بلغة الاشارات وبس ..
الجدة حصة: بتقضي طول عمرك ما ترمس معاها.. بتستخف من جد .. طول حياتك بالاشارات ..
بومبارك: انت من وين عرفتها ؟؟
سيف: كان معاي بالجامعة بس ماكنت اعرفها .. عطونا التدريب بشركة من شركات الهندسة .. وطلعت معاي بنفس القسم .. 
بومبارك: وشلون راح تتعامل معاها ..
سيف: تعلمت لغة الاشارة..
الجدة حصة: واا بويه.. انزين تسمع هي لو شنو بعد؟
سيف: سمع خفيف .. بس تستعمل سماعات اذن..
بومبارك: بعد .. هذي مشكلة بعد ..بس مو مشكلة دامك انت راضي فيها ماحد يقدر يسوي شي.. انت بالنهاية اللي بتعيش معاها.. 
سيف: اكو شي بعد ابوي معترض عليه .. 
الجدة حصة: شو بعد باقي؟
سيف: ماهي اماراتية .. ماعندها جـواز..
الجدة حصة: لا حول الله شو انت تخبلت .. من قلة بنات ديرتك او اهلنا وجماعتنا ..
سيف: القلب ومايريد .. 
بومبارك: انا بكلمه ونشوف .. 
+++++++++++++
بعد يومين من الاتصال 
في بيت ناصر السالم الصبح
+++++++++++++
رن جرس الهاتف في بيت السالم و ترد عليهم شما ..
شما:. ايوه حبيبتي .. لحظة اناديها لج .. 
<< شما .:. رباب اميه وينج .. سيري نادي مرايم يبونها بسرعة .. 
يات مرايم وردت على التلفون ... 
مرايم: الحمد لله .. تلفوني عالشاحن .. ايوه من امس مافيه وانا قاطته ولادري عنه .. شو؟؟ .. حلفي؟ مشكوووورة امون تسلمين على هالخبرية .. اوكي .. والبقية تدرين عنهم؟؟ .. زين زين .. تسلمين .. مع السلامة ... 
شما: خير مرايم شوو مستوي؟
مرايم بابتسامة باردة: خير خالتي .. هذي رفيجتي تخبرني بالنتيجة..
شما: ها بشري؟؟
مرايم: الحمد لله ناجحة ..
شما: شو فيج عيل؟ المعدل ماهوب عاجبج؟؟
مرايم: بالعكس وايد ارتفعت وفوق ما كنت اتصور بعد .. 
شما: مبروك مبروك .. 
وحضتنها شما و باركت لها.. 
مرايم بهالوقت حست انها تبي تبجي .. تبي حضن حنون يلمها .. تبي ام عطوف تسمعها... تمالكت نفسها واكتفت بابتسامة حزينـة بكل معنى الكلمة ... 
شما: اميه مرايم مو كأن عافيتج حارة؟
مرايم: احين اشرب اسبرين واستوي احسن .. 
شما: مريضة فيج شي؟؟ تبين اوديج الطبيب؟؟
مرايم: انا بخير خالتي لا تديرين بال .. 
شما كانت شاكة ان اكو شي مكدر مرايم .. ابتسامتها اللي ما تفارقها .. صار لها يومين مفارقتها.. وان ابتسمت ماتكون طالعة من قلب .. حزينة .. كئيبة .. يمكن انا اتخيل واهي مريضة.. 
*********--*********
نفس اليوم العصر
*********--*********
بوخليفة وولده مصطفـى في ديوانية بيت السالم ...
الموجودين "الجد سالم – بومبارك – مبارك – بو خليفة – مصطفى"
بو خليفة: ها شقلت ياومبارك .. والولد وتعرفونه .. و احنا حاظرين باللي تبونه .. 
الكل كانوا يطالعون بعضهم ... 
الجد سالم: بس انت تعرف يا بو خليفة ان البنت عندها اخت اكبر منها .. وماهي عوايدنا ان نزوج الصغيرة قبل الكبيرة .. 
مصطفى يطالع في مبارك بنظرات كلها رجاء .. 
بومبارك: انا بصراحة ما وعدك بشي ... لو كنت طلبت الكبيرة قلت لك على عيني وراسي ومايبقى لك الا موافقة صاحبة الشأن .. 
مبارك: البنت للحين صغيرة وبالمدرسة.. ماتخيلها متزوجة بهالسن .. 
ياويل حالك ما مصطفى .. بغيتك توقف معاي يا مبارك وبدل ما تكحلها تعميها ...
بو خليفة: احنا مابنعتبر هذا جواب .. عقب جم يوم نبي رايكم .. ونسبكم يشرفناا ..وماراح الاقي لولدي اخير عن بنات السالم.. 
مصطفى: انا ماعندي مانع ان احيرها حتى لو ما ملكنا احين... 
بومبارك: اللي فيه الخير يقدمه الله .. 
+++++++++++
تخبروا الحريم عن هالخطبة
+++++++++++
فطيم تتكلم مع امـها... وتقول لها شما ..
فطيم كان مستحية حيل .. وشي ماكنت متوقعته يصير بهالسرعة .. ولما قالت لها رد ابوها و جدها عن هالشي عسب مرايم.. تضايقت شوية وبعدين تقبلت .. وقالت لامها لا تتكلم بهالموضوع عشان لا تتضايق مرايم .. وشما عجبها رد بنتها وافتخرت فيها .. فطيم شوي شوية قاعدة اتغير للاحسن .. الله هداها يهدينا ويهدي الجميع .. قولوا آمين...
مرايم سمعت كل شي .. اصلا ما كانت بعيدة عنهم .. اهم بالصالة واهي عند باب المطبخ كانت تبي تسير تيلس معاهم ... ما ودي هالشي يصير لج يا فطيم ..لكن القدر حكم علي .. 
اخذت مرايم كوب الشاهي و راحت بتيلس معاهم ولا كأن شي صاير ... 
بس يد مرايم كانت ترجف .. والكوب بيدها يهتز .. طاح الكوب من عندها .. وتخرعوا فطيم و شما .. و مرايم اغمـي عليها..
====================
مبـارك مع علـي في كوفي شوب
====================
مبارك: يعني خلاص ياخوك .. بتاخذ حرمة عبدالرحمن ..
علـي: شي لا بد منه ..
مبارك: للحين ماني بفاهم ليش لازم احد ياخذها منكم من بعد اخوك .. وليش انت مو محمد...
علـي: محمد في وحدة محيرة له .. ومرتبطة معاه..
مبارك: لالا ما دريت .. ومني هذي ومن متى ..
علـي: وحـدة ما عرفها .. ومايصير نظلم البنت معانا .. 
مبارك: وتقوم تظلم نفسك ..
علـي: انا مردي للزواج .. وحرمة اخوي اولى من غيرها .. 
مبارك: وربي حرام يا خوك .. من حقك تعيش شبابك .. تحب اللي تبي وتاخذ اللي تبي .. 
علـي: آآه .. خلينا الحب لاهله .. " ويغمز لمبارك" .. ما يهمني شي احين غير اكمل دراستي ..
مبارك: والماستر يا علي .. وطموحنا .. دراستنا و مستقبلنا اللي بنبنيه ..
علـي: ربك يسهلها .. وان ما قدرت انا .. انت حقق هالشي .. واترك عنك الخرابيط.. 
<< يرن تلفون مبارك 
والمتصل البيت
رباب تبجي >> يعني اكو مصيبـــة والله يستر ..
مبارك:الوو .. شفيج .. مو فاهم عليج شي ..
رباب: مرايم ودوها المستشفى .. اغمى عليها ما ندري شاللي حاشها...
مبارك من سمع طاري مرايم قفل التلفون بسرعة وقام يحاسب الطاولة .. وراح وين ما سيارته ومعاه علـي ما يدري شالسالفة و علمه واهم بالسيارة....
=-=-=-=-=-=
في المشفى
=-=-=-=-=-=
أحمد وشما واقفين يسولفون مع الدكتورة... 
شافهم مبارك و معـاه علي ...
علي وقف بعيد عنهم شوية و مبارك راح لعندهم...
مبارك: ها شصار عليها؟؟
الدكتورة: انفلونزا بسيطة .. واظاهر انها ما كانت تاكل زين وهذا سبب لها ضعف عام ..
مبارك: وشلونها احين دكتورة ؟
بهالوقت جاهم عمهم سعـد شافهم من بعيد ... 
سعد: شصـاير شو مستوي؟؟؟ خير جااين لمنو؟؟؟!
الدكتورة: مراحب دكتور سعـد اظاهر انكم اهل ..
سعد: مراحب دكتورة.. 
ويكلم سعد مبارك: منو المريض؟؟
مبارك: مرايم حاشتها انفلونزا .. و ضعف عام ومادري وشو.. 
سعد: شو مدى حالتها دكتورة؟
الدكتورة: ماعليها شر ان شاء الله لا تحاتون .. احنا حطينا عليها المغذي وأول ما يخلص تقدرون تاخذوها البيت .. راح نكتب لها مضاد حيوي و خافض للحرارة و نوصيكم تأكلوها زين حتى لو غصب عنها ...
شما: ان شاء الله دكتورة .. بس تدرين البنات و محاتاة النتايج و الامتحانات.. 
مبارك: مو اليوم تظهر نتايجهم؟؟
شما: أي و الحمد لله و الصلاة على النبي ناجحة و متفوقة بعد ..
سعد: فديتها الدافورة .. شاكرة على عمها .. 
مبارك: احم احم و اخوها وين راح ..
احمد: ادري تقصدني انا .. 
مبارك: عدال لا تصدق روحك بس ..
شما: بسكم يا عيال نحن بالمستشفى احين ..
سعد:ههههه .. لحالها داخل؟
شما: معاها فطيــم..
سعد: الله !!!
مبارك: متأكدة خالتيه؟؟ وشلون يات معاكم ؟؟ خبري الاميرة فطيم ماتحب سيرة المستشفيات.. 
شما: فديتها بنتيه .. شافت اختها بهالحالة قالت لازم اتيي .. 
مبارك: اخاف خالتي بس غصبتوها عالسيرة او شي.!
شما: شو نغصبها بعد ..
أحمد: عصبت الوالدة شيفكك احين ..
مبارك: اسكت انت .. افاا خالتيه .. (وحبها على راسها) .. 
شما: ماخذ منك إلا لسانك ... 
يات لهم فطيم و معاها مرايم ميودتها من يدها و كتفها تساعدها على المشي ...
<علي>
ما أوتعى إلا حد يمسكه من ظهره .. جان يتخرع و ينقز ... 
علي: ابويه!! .. شو تسوي هني ..
محمد: انا هم معاه .. 
علي: خير شصاير؟ عسى ماشر حد فيه شي؟؟
بوعبدالرحمن: ما شي .. بس انا واخوك يايين نعود المرضى اللي بالمستشفى و اهل الفريج اللي هني ..
علي: الله يعطيكم العافية ..
محمد: وانت شتسوي هني؟؟؟؟
علي: ياي مع مبارك ... 
وعلي يتكلم واهو يطالع في محمد .. محمد حس ان اكو شي يتعلق بأحد يهمه امره ..
بوعبدالرحمن: منو عنده مبارك هني ايي له؟
علي: اخته.. 
تلاقت عيون محمد وعلي .. ياويل حالي .. شفيها بعد قلبي.. اكيد اهي ..
بوعبدالرحمن: شفيها عسى ماشر؟
علي: مدري والله .. اتصلوا به عسب انهم بالمستشفى و انها اغمى عليها .. وياهم يشوف شو السالفة .. انا تميت هني انطره واهو راح لهم داخل..
محمد سـاكت .. حتى ابوه قام يطالع في محمد وولده كسر خاطره .. لكن شي مفروغ منه وغير قابل للنقاش..
بان مبارك يمشي معاه اخوه أحمد وعمه سعـد .. 
وراهم حريم .. 
مرايم وعلى جبنها اليمين فطيم ماسكتها من يدها و جنبها اليسار شما تساعدها على المشي ... 
كانت ابتسامة خفيفة على محيا مرايم وخالتها شما تكلمها ...
فديت هالويه .. وحشني .. وحشتيني يا مرايم .. وربي خجلان منج .. وحتى بالرسايل قاطعج ... ماتشوفين شر .. وياربي عسى فيني ولا فيج ..
وقف مبارك وعمه واخوه وسلمو اعلى ابو علي ومحمد ... 
بوعبدالرحمن: ها ياوليدي شحال الشيخة احين؟
مبارك: الحمد لله ما تشكي بس .. انفلونزا خفيفة وضعف عـام...
محمد: ماعليها شر ان شاء الله .. 
مبارك: الشر ما يجيكم .. تسلمون..
بوعبدالرحمن: ربي يسلمك يا ولدي و يحميك لشبابك..
مبارك: ويخليك .. ها بوجسمان .. وينك ما بينت من زمان .. قاطعنا ..
محمد: انشغلنا ياخوك .. 
مبارك: اخوك يقول تدور لك على شغل .. 
محمد: هيـه والله..
مبارك: مالك إلا التدريس .. 
محمد: وش لي بالتدريس ياخوك .. وانا متخصص ادب موب تربية ,, انا مقدم على شغل في كم جريدة اخبار ..
مبارك: بالتووفيق ياخوك .. و اسامة شنو؟؟
محمد: اسامة حاله من حالي ... بس اغلب الظن انه بيقدم في الوزارة..
مبارك: على خير عيل ..
سعد: شغل الوزارة وايد زين .. يعني انت تبي تصير مترجم؟
محمد: تقريبا تقدر تقول جي .. 
الحريم كانوا واقفين بعيد شوي عنهم .. 
مريم من اول ما شافته حست بشعور غريب .. تبي تبجي .. تبي تركض .. تبي .. تبي تبجي بين ايدينه .. و بنفس الوقت تبي تطقـه .. 
مريم: خالتي انا تعبانة .. ابي اسير البيت بسرعة .. 
شما: ان شاء الله بنيتي .. احين نسير ..
وتأشر شما على مبارك .. 
مبارك: نستأذن نحن .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: اذنك معاك ياولدي ..
سعد: انا ساير الطابق الثاني .. سلم لي على الاهل .. بخاطركم يا جماعة..
الجميع: في امان الله ...
علي: انا بروح مع الوالد .. سير انت في امان الله
مبارك: صار .. في امان الكريم ..
وراح مبارك مع اهله .. وعيون محمد عليهم ..
مريمي ولا رفعت راسها ..ولا كأنها تشوفني.. بس ويهها وعيونها كلهم حزن.. هذا ماهوب من المرض.. كأنها تدري!

----------


## لحن الخلود

@@@@@@@@
بيت سارة أم الهنوف ..
@@@@@@@@
سارة: حيا الله من جانا .. 
محمد:يحييج الغلا ..
سارة: شفيك ياخوي .. 
محمد: تعبــــان .. 
سارة تطالع اخوها بنظرة متعاطفة: سلامتك ياخوي .. 
محمد مغمض عينه ومسند راسه عالكرسي: شحالها؟؟؟
سارة منزلة راسها بحزن: مادري عنها و عن اخبارها ... من صارت هالسالفة وانا مالي عيـن اكلمها .. ولا ارمس معاها بأي شي.. وانت ماتراسلها؟؟؟؟؟
محمد: صار لي مدة ما راسلتها .. ولا فتحت الميل حتى .. 
محمد ساكت وضام يدينه الثنتين بقوة ... 
سارة: اللي الله كاتبة بيصير .. واللي مكتوب عالجبين لازم تشوفه العين
محمد: هذا كلام ناس ضعيفه .. ربنا ماقال نستسلم و نعمل اللي ينفرض علينا .. 
سارة: مابيدناا شي .. بيدك شي؟ بيدي شي؟
محمد بإنكسار: سارة انا احبها .. وربي احبها .. وربي اريدها .. 
سارة و الدموع في عينها وحاسة بلوعة اخوها وانه يباها من قلب ... 
محمد: شفتها بالمستشفى .. بعيدة عني .. تمنيت ألمها .. تمنيت المرض فيني ولا فيها .. تمنيتها تطالعني .. تبتسم لي .. تعطيني أمل بهالدنياا . لقيتها صادتني .. 
سارة: صادتك؟
محمد: هيه .. نظرتها غريبة .. نظرة حزن .. كره .. غضب .. مدري .. 
سارة: طيب مو تقول شفتها بالمستشفى؟ يمكن كانت مريضة ..
محمد: لا يا سارة.. لا ... قلبي كان يتقطع وانا اطالعها من بعيد.. كانت غير .. 
سارة: تبي اكلمها .. اطمن عليها .. 
محمد برجاء: يا ليت .. 
سارة تطالع اخوها و تبتسم بوجهه .. مسكين ياخوي ..
تقعد سارة .. تدق رقم مرايم ... 
بهالوقت مرايم بغرفتها وعلى سريرها ..معاها بالغرفة الجازية... شمس .. وفطيم ... جالسين حواليها عالسرير..
مرايم تشوف شاشة التلفون .. وتلاقيه رقم سارة .. وتطنشه ولا ترد عليه ..
شمس: مريومة ردي على تلفونج لا ..
مريم: مافيني شدة ارمس .. واللي متصلة تطول في السوالف ..
فطيم: اذا تبين ارد عليها واقول لها انج تعبانة .. واكيد راح تفهم ان ماكو داعي تكلمج وتزعجج بهالوقت.. 
مريم: مشكورة حبيبتي .. تعبتج معاي هاليومين .. 
فطيم: ولو! .اذا ما تعبت معاج .. اتعب مع منو .. انا سايرة اشوف اميه اذا محتاجة شي .. 
مريم: صار .. في امان الله .. 
شمس: مو كأن فطيم تغيرت وااايد .. 
مريم: اونها كبرت واعقلت .. استوت حرمة و ايونها خطاطيب بعد ... 
الجازية: صج والله .. حليلها 
شمس: وانتي جازية .. متى؟؟
الجازية: راح نملج بعد اسبوعين ...
مريم: صج.. مبرووك .. ما يمدينا نجهز نفسنا عنلااااتج ..
شمس: الف الف مبروك تستاهلين كل خير .. 
ويدق تلفون شمس رنتين ... 
مريم: شو ولد الجواد يسوي رنات بعد ... 
شمس:ههههه .. هيه .. معناتها وصل عند البيت ينطرني .. 
الجازية:هههههه الله يخليكم لبعض ..
شمس: تسلمين..
مريم: شنو ماكو شي ياي بالطريج ... 
شمس محمرة خجلاً وهزت راسها بالموافقة ... 
وكلهم صرخوا من الونااسة .. مبروووك مبرووووووك ... 
مريم: لو ما سألتج ما قلتي لناا هاا . عنلاااتج ...
شمس: لان توني من يومين مسوية التحاليل .. واستحي مادري شقول .. حتى ابويه ماقلت له.. و اهله ما يدرون .. تدرين بكرة بنروح بوظبي و بنستقر هناك ويبي يسوي لهم هالخبر مفاجأة ..
مريم: احلى خبر والله .. 
الجازي: بتستوين أم شموسة ... 
شمس: هيه .. موقادرة اتخيل ههههه 
مريم: فديتج شماسي .. و شنو كان ردة فعل نادر .. 
شمس: طار طار من الفرح .. ما نطر تطلع النتايج لثاني يوم .. تم على راسهم لحد ما تأكد .. فديته انا قلت عقله بيطير .. ههههههههههههههههه
ويرن جوال شمس مرة ثانية ... 
مريم: قومي قومي ... صرعنا ريلج ...
شمس:هههههههه اوكي انا سايرة 
وتبوس شمس مرايم : ما عليج شر ان شاء الله ..
وتبوس الجازي: مبروك حبيبتي تستاهلين ...
وصفت الجازية مع مرايم..
يرن جوال مرايم للمرة الثانية .. وتتغير ملامح ويهها ...
الجازية حست على مريم
الجازية: مرايم ليه ما تردين .. إذا تبيني اطلع وتاخذين راحتج عادي حبيبتي -وتغمز لها- اكيد احد من صوب الحبايب .. هههههههههاااااااي
مرايم باستهزاء: ده كان زمان .. 
جازية متفاجأة: شلون يعني؟؟؟
مرايم: يعني لا اكو حبيب ولا حبايب .. 
والتلفون كان للحين يرن ...
اخذته مرايم وردت عليها ...
سارة: سلام عليكم .. 
مرايم: عليكم السلام....
سارة: شحالج مرايم
مرايم: بخير ونعمة .. 
سارة: شلون صحتج .. سمعت انج مرضانة
مرايم: انفلونزا خفيفة وعدت على خير...
الجازية كانت مستغربة من البرود والامبالاة اللي تتكلم فيها مرايم وتتسائل بينها وبين نفسها شو مستوي يا ترى .. !!!
سارة: ما عليج شر ان شاء الله ..
وعم صمت شوية ...
مرايم استجمعت قواها.. 
مرايم: ها ام الهنوف .. ما راح تعزميني على عرس اخوج ...
سارة وكأن حد صب عليها ماي بارد.. وحتى محمد اخوهاا كان يطالعها و يقول لها شفيها.. وشنو قالت لها..
سارة: أي اخو تقصدين ...
مرايم: اخوج الكبير .. محمد ..
واول ما نطقت مرايم اسمه حست بلوعة و ان العبرة خانقتها ..
سارة: شتقولين مرايم .. ؟؟!! منو قال لج هالحجي ..
مرايم: قالو لي .. مو مهم منو .. اظاهر انج ما كنتي ناوية تعزميني ...
سارة: مرايم انا .. احنا .. مرايم .. 
مرايم: ماكو داعي تبررين شي.. كل شي نصيب .. والله يوفقه ان شاء الله .. واللي راح يسويه يكبره في نظري .. لا تفتكرين ان هالشي جرحني .. اصلا اهو ما يعني لي شي .. 
سارة متفاجأة: مرايم
مرايم: انا اصلا ما حبيته .. كان مجرد اعجاب .. ماكو شي بهالدنيا اسمه .. حـب ...
سارة: مرايم شو هالرمسة 
مرايم: قولي لاخوج ان ايميلي تكنسل .. وماراح افتحه لحد الشركة ما تلغيه للابد ...
سارة: مرايم للحين ما صار شي .. لا تحكمين ... 
مرايم: واللي يخليج سارة .. خلينا اصحاب .. بس لو نكون بعاد احسن... حتى رقمي هذا راح اغيره ..
سارة: لا تستعجلين مرايم ..
مرايم: هذي كتبة الله سارونة .. ووصلي له تحياتي و تمنياتي له و لعروسته بحياة سعيدة..
سارة ساكتة ... 
مرايم: عن اذنج سارة .. مضطرة اقطع المكالمة .. عندي ضيوف ..
سارة: اذنج معاج .. !!!
مرايم: مع السلامة ..
وسكرت مرايم التلفون ... وبجت .. تبكي بكااء الثكلى .. بكاء الطائر المذبوح .. 
الجازية خافت عليهاا ولمتها بحضنها .. 
الجازي: مرايم شصاير .. علامج ..
مرايم: آآه يا جازية .. اهو ما يحبني .. ما يبيني .. لو يريدني ماراح عني .. اكيد كان يتسلى فيني..!
الجازي: طيب قولي لي شالسالفة؟؟
مريم: تركني.. تركني جازية .. 
الجازي: شلون .. بيعرس؟؟ بياخذ منو؟؟
مرايم: بياخذ حرمة اخوه الله يرحمه ...
الجازي: لا حول الله 
مرايم: لو انا اخذت عبدالرحمن .. ومات عني .. كنت احين انا زوجة محمد .. لكن الله اظاهر يعاقبني ... مايبني اخذه .. ليش ياربي ليش .. انا شسويت..
الجازية متفاجئة من هالرمسة .. معقولة لهالدرجة تحبه .. اكيد استخفت بنت خالتيه..!!
الجازي: انتي جنيتي ..؟؟!
مرايم واهي تبجي: انا جنيت يوم حبيته .. جنيت يوم واقفت عليه .. جنيت لاني سمحت لقلبي يحبه .. 
الجازي: لا تسوين بنفسج جي .. 
مرايم: انا اكرهه .. اكره نفسي ... لا انا احبـه .. جازية انا حبيته ..
الجازي حاسة بأحساس وألم مرايم
الجازي: اذكري الله .. لا تخلين الشيطان يضحك عليج ..
مرايم: والنعم بالله ..آآه يـاقلبي يالجازي ...
الجازي: سلامة قلبج .. لا تسوين بروحج جي ..زين انتي شدراج .. 
مرايم واهي تشهق: امه اتصلت لي .. وقالت لي ابتعد عنه .. وماكو لي نصيب عندهم .. 
الجازي: امه؟
مرايم: هيه.. كأني اطر ولدها من عندها .. كأني فالتة نفسي عليهم .. تبي تريح ولدها المرحوم.. وتبي تشوف مصلحتهم.. بس ماراعت مشاعري انا .. ما همها تجرحني انا .. حست نفسي صغيرة ولا لي اهمية ... انا الغلطانة انا ..
الجازي: هدي من نفسج يا مرايم ...
مرايم: انا بحياتي ما عترفت بشي اسمه الحب .. ولكن شفته .. حسيته .. عرفته معاه .. تعلقت فيه .. تمنيته .. لان اهو تمناني .. لكن ... 
الجازي: قومي صلي لج ركعتين و اذكري الله ... ولا تنسين انج مريضة .. 
مرايم: انا مرضت بسبته .. اهو سبب علتي يالجازي .. اهو .. بيعرس و بيستانس .. وبينساني .. لكن انا شينسيني .. 
الجازية: اللي يبيعج بيعه حبيبتي .. ما يستاهل تبجين عليه ولا تطيح دمعة من عينج ..
مرايم: ما دريت ان بفراقه بيصيدني جي .. وبتستوي حالتي شينة .. مادريت ان الحب عذااب وماهوب عذب شراة ما يقولون .. 
الجاازي: لا تخلين هاليش يهدج .. نسيتي شصار في مبارك ..
مرايم: انا الحينه عذرته .. اللي ما يعرف الشي ولا يذوقه ما يحس بالالم شراة صاحب هالألم..
الجازي: نقدر نعالج نفسنا ..وإن ما قدرنا .. نحاول نسكن هالالم..
مرايم: حتى فطيم تبي تنخطب .. ماهوب راضين عسب انا الكبيرة ولازم انا اتزوج اول .. لكن انا عفت هالسالفة وطاريها .. حتى فطيم انا بظلمها ..آآه
وبجت مرايم بحضن الجازي
محمد مع اخته سارة ... 
محمد: يعني شنوو .. انتشرت سالفة اني بتزوج سماح .. شلوون ؟؟!!
ويضرب بيده على راسه ...
سارة: مادري .. بس البنت مع انها تكابر.. بس احسها منهارة
محمد: وربي حراام .. حرام .. 
وجلس مستسلم على اقرب كرسي مخفي راسه بإيدينه ... 
محمد: وشنو قالت لج ..
سارة: قالت الله يسعدك مع عروستك .. اونك كبرت بنظرها يومك اخذت حرمة اخوك ... 
محمد: هذي مينونة .. اكيد مينونة ... 
سارة: البنت معذوره .. كرامتها انجرحت.. مشاعرها انهدمت .. قلبها انكسر...
محمد: أمي السبب .. اهي السبب .. دومها تحب عبدالرحمن زود عناا كلنا .. حتى من بعد وفاتـه تبديه علينا.. تبي تم ذكراه وياها.. على حساب منوو .. على حساب حياتنا ومستقبلنا حنا ..
سارة: لا ترمس جي على امي يا محمد 
محمد: ما جذبت .. وما تنكرين .. 
وجلس محمد يبجي!! محمد يبكي في صمت .. والدموع تسقط من مقلتيه و تبلل خديه .. 
وسارة حزينة وزعلانة عليه وعلى حاله .. ومصدومة.. تشوف دموع اخوها ومابيدها شي .. 
ما كان بيدها شي إلا انها تجلس جنبه و تمسكه من كتفه .. وتربت عليه ... وتبجي معـاه!!
........
الله العالم شبيصير في مرايم و محمد وعلي .. 
هل هو حكم الكبار على الصغار 
أم زمن ودنيا تحكمها قوانين ظالمة

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء السـابع و الثلاثون °؛¤
^^^^^^^^^^^^^
بيت بو طلال
^^^^^^^^^^^^^
أم طلال جالسة مع أم عبدالرحمن بالصالـة....
أم عبدالرحمن: إن شاء الله ما يصير الا الخير يام طلال ..
أم طلال: بس مو كأنهم طولوا داخل ...
أم عبدالرحمن: خليهم يتكلمون براحتهم و يتفاهمون .. هذي حياتهم ماهي بلعبة وانا اوخيتج ..
أم طلال: أي بالله حياتهم .. خوفي نحن نظلمهم بهالزيجة يا وسمية ...
أم عبدالرحمن:بلاها هالرمسة واللي يخليج .. 
أم طلال: انا مستغربة من بنيتي.. شلون ترفض محمد مع انه الكبير واكثر واحد مناسب لها .. حتى في الشبه ياوخيتي وايد واخذ من عبدالرحمن الله يرحمـه...
أم عبدالرحمن: اللي يريحها .. المهم انها اقتنعت بهالشي ...
أم طلال: صوت الباب .. اونهم كملوا رمسـة ...
تطل عليهم سمـاح .. طالعة من الميلس ... 
أم طلال: ها يا بنيتي ؟؟ شو الاخبار ..
سمـاح: انا موافقة اتزوج علـي ... 
ام عبدالرحمن: هذي الساعة المباركة يا بنتي .. تعالي في حضني ... 
وتحضنها ام عبدالرحمن و سماح بكل برود تعاملها ... وتبتسم لها بحزن وبغير نفس ... 
أم طلال: اتفقتوا على شي؟؟
سمـاح: اتفقنا على كل شي ... 
أم عبدالرحمن: يعني شنو؟؟
سمـاح: ولدج في الميلس .. روحي له اهو يقول لج ..
أم طلال: وعليا عليه مخليته بروحه ... 
سمـاح: سيروا قعدوا معاه .. انا تعبانة .. سايرة داري ارتاح لي شوي.. 
ام عبدالرحمن: اذنج معاج يا بنيتي...
أم طلال: تعالي ابيج شوي .. عن اذنج يا وسمية .. البيت بيتج ....
ام عبدالرحمن: الحال واحد اذنج معاج ....
ودخلت ام عبدالرحمن لولدها علي في الميلس ... 
كان جالس منزل راسه .. وقابض يدينه مع بعضهم.. وعلامات غريبة ما تتفسر على ويهه ... اول ما شاف امه داخله عليه .. ابتسم لهــا..
ام عبدالرحمن: ها يا ولدي ابشر؟؟
علـي: كل شي صار مثل ما تبين .. والبنت واقفت .. 
ام عبدالرحمن: وشلون واقفت؟؟ شنو قلتوا . و شو قالت لك؟
علـي: هذي حياتنا يا أميـه .. حتى لو كنتي امي .. موب شرط تعرفين كل شي بيني .. وبين .. زوجتـي ...!!!
ام عبدالرحمن: شو هالرمسة بعد ... 
علـي: اللي تبينه صار اميه .. هذا بس اللي اقدر اقوله لج ... 
ام عبدالرحمن: ومتى تملجون و 
علـي: راح تكون ملكة و زواج مع بعض .. وخير البر عاجله شوفي اللي يناسبكم ... 
ام عبدالرحمن: طيب تكلمتوا عن السكن و هالسوالف؟؟
علـي: راح نسكن في بيت خاص .. موب في بيت العايلة ..
ام عبدالرحمن: واا بويه .. ليش
علـي: اكيد صعبة انها ترجع تعيش عندنا في البيت يمه 
ام عبدالرحمن: وانت شلون توافق تبعد عنا 
علـي: اميه هذا اللي تبينه .. خلاص .. بعدين في البيت نتفاهم على كل شي ..
ام عبدالرحمن: طيب 
أم طلال: ولدي يا علي ... بو طلال يباك ...
علـي: صار خالتي .. سوي لي درب ...
^^^^^^^^^^^^^
بيت الخالة سعـاد
^^^^^^^^^^^^^
سند بو الجازي يطق الباب على البنات في غرفة الجازية بس ماحد يسمعه من صوب الاغاني وربشة البنات.. "الجازية- مريم- سمر- موزة- شمس- فطيم ومجموعة بنات صديقاتهم واهلهم"
" الليلة عقد قــران الجازية على يـاسر"
سمر: جوجوو طاااااااااالعة قمر 
مرايم: اكـو احد يطق البـاب مو؟
موزة: يمكن الملااااا وصل
الجازية: وااابويه عليكم .. هذا عيل اكيد ابويه ... 
تدخل سعـاد أم الجازية وتبارك لبنتها وتبوسها.. وتخبرها ان خلاص الملا ملج عليهاا وصارت حرمـة يـاسر على سنة الله ورسوله والكل ينتظرهم يبارك لها..
تلبسوا الحريم و رتبت الجازية نفسها ... 
كان بغاية الروعة و الجمال ... إذا بيوم ملكتها كذا عيل وشلون بيوم العرس ..
لابسة فستـان نيلي بدون كم ولكن الطرحة مغطتها من راسها لكرياسها ... والشك والخرز متركز فوق و في ذيل الفستان.. مكياجها وسط ماهوب ناعم ولاهوب ثقيل وايد .. ولكنها مناسبهاا وايد حلوة طالعة...
ابوها كان ينطرها عند باب غرفتها .. 
يودها من يدهاا و امها من يدها الثانية,,,,
استقبلتها عمتها " أم ريلها" بزغرودة و الترحيب و التقبيل ... 
المعرس كان في الميلس ... دخلوهاا عليه .. وكان واضح عليه انه مستحي وابتسامته خجولة ...
باركوا له ولها من بعد ما رفع طرحتها وباسهـا على جبينها.. وطلعوا عنهم اتركوهم لحالهم مع المصورة الفلبينية عشان تاخذ لهم صور تذكارية بهذي المناسبـة المقدسة ..
سمر: يبون ايلس معاكم..
ياسر يخزها بعينه عسب تتركهم لحالهم ... 
سمر: احم .. اونها اميه تناديني ...اخليكم براحتكم ...
ياسر: مبروك ..
الجازية: الله يبارك لك ...
ياسر: ان شاء الله 
المصورة: يااللاا . انت امسك يدها واجلس جنبها .. 
ياسر نقز من صوتها: اعوذ بالله .. من متى هذي هني ...
الجازية ضحكت عليه: هههههههههههههه
ياسر: فديت هالضحكة والله .. لا صج هذي خرعتني 
والمصورة تطالعة و رافعة حاجب ومنزلة الثاني منقهرة عليه ..
المصورة: انت شايف جني .. 
ياسر ويطالع بالجازية: شايف ملاك نازل من السما ... 
المصورة وتغمز له: أي بعد معرس .. ياللا نصور عشان تيلس لحالك معاها ... 
ياسر: حاظر الشيخة .. 
والجازية بالرغم من توترها .. الا انه ضحكهاا واهو شلون يتعامل ويقلد على الفلبينية...
المصورة: انت امسك يدها ...
ياسر مسك يد الجازية وقربها من قلبه وبعدين باسها: جذي..؟
الجازية تسحب يدهاا بسرعة .. وييها احترق .. ياربي هذا بيطفر فيني من اول يوم ...
المصورة: بس حط يدك على يدهاا .. اما انت واحد شيطان ..
ياسر:هههه وانتي شكو يا الشريرة ... انا وحرمتيه ننجاز ...
المصورة: يعني ما تبوني اصور .. بروح عنكم ودفعوا الفلوس بدون صور .. 
ياسر: بعطيج دبل عليهم بعد .. بس فارقينا ...
الجازية: ياسر !! 
ياسر: عيونه .. وقلبه .. ياا لبيــــه ... آمري 
الجازية: خلها تكمل شغلها ... 
ياسر: صار .. ياللاا كملي شغلج ... 
المصورة: انا مو خدامة عندك انته تكلمني هيك ..
ياسر: الاخت لبنانية؟؟؟
المصورة: انت نفر وايد تتدلع ...
ياسر: اونج قلبتي هندية هههههااااااااي
الجازية: انا سايرة اجابل المعازيم .. 
ياسر: لا لا بس تكفين خلج ... (ويكلم المصورة) .. كملي شغلج الشيخة خلااص اللي تبين اسويه ...
المصورة: رياييل ما ايييون الا بالعيون الهمرة .. 
ياسر يتكلم بالعدال: الهمرة يالحمارة .. 
والجازية تضحك عليه ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسر: من شان عين تكرم مليون عين..
ويكملون تصوير ... 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^
في قهوة الشباب المعتادة
^^^^^^^^^^^^^
مبارك: ومتى نويت تملج 
علي: الاسبوع الجاي ان شاء الله 
مبارك: يعني اهي رفضت اخوك ؟؟
علي:هيه 
مبارك:ومحمد شو كانت ردة فعلة؟
علي: استغرب .. تضايق .. تفاجأ و بنفس الوقت ارتاح نفسيا .. لكنه مقاطعني .. 
مبارك: ليش؟؟؟
علي: زعلان علي .. لان راح اخذ حرمة اخويا .. وارملة .. واكبر عني .. 
مبارك: معاه حق .. وربي حتى انا زعلان على حالك
علي: هذا نصيبي . وماكو اعتراض على امر الله 
مبارك :اتمنى ما يجي يوم وتندم 
علي: اذا فات الفوت ما ينفع الصوت .. واذا فرضنا ندمت بعدين .. خلاص كل شي بيكون انتهى ...
مروان: السلام عليكم شبـاب
الجميع: وعليكم السلااام
مبارك: عاش من شافك 
مروان: عاشت اياامك 
علي: هاا وينك من زماان ما شفناك بالقهوة .. والحينه عطلة 
مروان: عطلة عندكم يا أهل المدارس والجامعات .. انا اشتغل ليل ونهار .. ووراي بيت و عايلة ..
مبارك: الله واكبر يالزمن .. صج دنيا غريبة .. 
مروان: المهم انتو شحاكلم وشعلومكم ؟؟
علي: الحمد لله بخير ونعمة ... 
مبارك: مو علي راح يتزوج .. 
مروان:لالا صج والله .. زين زين مبروك .. بس مو توك ماكونت نفسك للحين .. لا يكون عن حب بعد..
علي: انا وين والحب وين .. 
مروان: عيل ليش مستعيل جي .. اونك ما كملت دراستك حتى 
علي: بعد الظروف صارت جي .. 
مروان:ومن بنته بتاخذ وانا خوك ..
علي: بنت العالي .. 
مروان:مو هذي نفس العايلة اخوك اخذ منها.. الله يرحمه 
علي: هيه
مبارك: هي البنت نفسها 
مروان: لا لا .. شلون جي .. !!!
علي: النصيب وانا خوك ..
مروان:على العموم على بركة الله ومنك المال ومنها العيال ...
مبارك: على طاري العيال .. شو ما جاك شي؟؟
مروان تغير وجهه:للحين ربك ما كتب .. 
علي: الله يعطيك من ماله و بنونه .. 
مروان: تسلم عطاك العاطي ...
يرن جوال مبارك .. ويستئأذن و يقوم يتكلم بالتلفون .. 
مروان: شو عنده صاحبك ويا هالتلفونات بعد .. 
علي: انت ما تييوز .. صج كل من يرى الناس بعين طبعه ...
مروان:افا وانا خوك .. 
مبارك: انا ساير اييب الاهل ...
علي: الفال لك ان شاء الله 
مبارك: تسلم خوك .. تامرون شي ..
مروان:سلامتك ... 
علي: ادري تبي تعرف من وين اييبهم ..
مروان: انا ما سألتك .. 
علي: تنعرف من عينك تبي تعرف .. فضولي من يوم يومك ههههاهاها
مروان:هههههههههه
علي: الليلة كانت ملكة بنت خالته ... 
مروان:هذي اللي يحبها؟؟
علي متفاجأ: لأ .. هذي اللي تحبه .. اللي كانت تحبه !!!

----------


## لحن الخلود

================
بـيـت السالم
بعـد الغدى
================
يوم الجمعة .. يوم كل الأشغال فيها إجازة ... وطبعا المدارس عندهم العطلة الصيفية .....
" بومبارك وعايلته" و " العم سعد وعايلته" و " العم راشد وعايلته" و " العم فهد وبنته " والجد والجدة
=======*+*=======
الرياييل مع بعض في الحديقة ...
=======*+*=======
الجد سالم: المهم اخلاق البنت يا ولدي ..
سـعـد: ومادام الولد يريدهاا .. لا تعارضه ...
راشــد: اذا تغاضيت عن كل شي .. معليه .. لكنها ماهي بصاحية ..
فــهـد: البنت ما تكلم .. لكنها تسمع و تفهم .. ونشكر الله على النعمة اللي عندنا ... هذا شي ما يعيبها..
راشــد: ولا يميزها وانا خوك ..
نـاصر: خوفي يكون كلام ولدك صحيح .. انك ما تبيها عشانها بنت ناس على قد حالهم
راشــد: ناس حتى جنسية ما عندهم... 
سـعـد: موب اماراتيين وهذا شي ما يعيبهم ... 
الجد سالم: ياولدي.. ولدك يبيهاا .. اهو اللي بيعيش معاها واهو راضي بكل شي فيها .. 
فــهـد: ياخذها بعلمك .. احسن من يكون من وراك وغصب عنك ..
سـعـد: الولد يحبها يا راشد ..
نــاصر: واللي يحب ما يهمه عيب محبوبه .. ودام هو راضي مالك انت يا قاضي .. 
راشــد: هذا ولدي وتهمني مصلحته .. 
الجد سالم: انت عليك تنصحه و توجهه .. واهو عليه يختار طريقه .. احنا نبني اولادناا .. وما نبني لهم شي .. 
فــهـد: صح السانك يا بوفهد ... 
سـعـد: شفت الدرر شلون يا راشد .. هذا ابوك وعقله متفتح .. 
راشــد: يعني انا االلي عقلي متحجر يا ولد السالم .. 
الجد سالم: متحجر و نـص بعد .. 
راشــد: الله يسامحك ابـويه .. 
فــهـد: اونها البنت حلوة اللي ضوت راس سيف .. دومه مؤدب ولا يطالع الحريم ولاهم في باله ...
نــاصر: انا سألت عن عايلتها .. عايلة حشيم والكل يمدح فيها و بأخلاقها ... 
راشــد: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
الجد سالم: فرح قلب ولدك .. سيف يستاهل كل خير..
فـهـد: نقوم نبارك له .. ونحدد موعد نقابل اهله..؟؟
سـعـد: قولها ولا تعـاند ياخوي..
راشـد: ياخذها بعلمي .. احسن من يروح بعيد عني وياخذها ... مابي سالفتك تتكرر ..
سـعـد: احين انا يعني صرت قدوة سيئة يا راشد؟!
فـهـد: اذكروا الله بتقلبونها خناق ...
سـعـد: شوف اخوك شقاعد يرمـس ..
الجد سالم: يعني انا مالي حشيمة كلش بينكم؟
نــاصر: لك الحشيمة ابويه .. السموحة .. 
فـهـد: السموحة يوباا...
الجد سالم: شقلت احين يا راشد .. 
راشـد: اللي تشوفه ابـويا .. بس بعدين لا يجيني ويقول ندمـان...
الجد سالم: على بركة الله...
=======*+*=======
++ البنـات في الصـالة الفوقية++
=======*+*=======
مـرايم – الجازية – فطيم – زينة – سارة – رباب- بدرية
مـرايم: يالقاطعة اسبوعين من اعرستي ولا شفتج..
الجازية: شسوي .. لصقة جونسن كله معاي ..
مـرايم: ههههههه مسكين وعلياا يحبج ..
الجازية: فديته .. هاهاها حبته العافية ..
سارة: شكله يموت فيـج..
مـرايم: ماخذ الجازية بكبرهاا ما تبينه يموت فيها ..
الجازية: تسلمين مريومة ... 
مـرايم: يسلمج ويسلم قليبج ..
زينة: الله يوعدنـي بواحد يموت فيني ..
سارة: اهو صج بيموت .. بس مو فيج .. لا منج .. ههههههه
الجميع: هههههههههههه هااهاهاه ههاهااي
زينة: ها ها .. عيبتكم النكتة يعني .. ياثقل دمج سويرة .. 
الجازية: بالعكس والله يا خف دمها هههههههه
زينة: لا والله حلفي بس .... 
الجازية: والله هههههه
فطيـم: وعليا عليها زيونة ....
زينة: اجوفج تدافعين عني .. اونج تضحكين معاهم بعد ...
مـرايم: خلاص زيونة امسحيها بويهي ...
رباب: يا ربي اللي هديت فطيم .. تهدي وتعقل زينة بنت عمي يااااارب ... 
زيـنة: يا رب اللي خلّا فطيم تعقـل اهو نفسه اللي يعقلني يارب ...
وتطق فطيم زينة على كتفهاا ...
زينة: وجعتيني ووجع ...
رباب بخبث: وشنو اللي عقّل فطيم يا زيونة؟؟
الجازية: معقولة يكون اللي في بالي صحيح؟؟
مـرايم: وشنو اللي في بالج ؟؟
الجازية: ما شي ِ.. فطيم ممكن تعرفينا سر الوحدة عشان تعقل شنو؟؟
فطيـم: ماشي اسرار .. انا من يوم يومي عاجل ..
رباب: عاجل وإلا آجل .. ههههههههههههههههههه
بدور: ههههههه حلوة يبتيهاا روبي ...
فطيـم: صج يا ثقل دمج ..
زينة: مدري شفيهم اليوم .. صايرين ثقيلين دم حدهم ..
فطيـم: اهو مو توه من اليوم .. بس زايد شوي ...
الجازية: رحمـك الله يا زايد الخيـر ..
فطيـم: شفتي شلون ... 
زينة: قومي نسير بيلس في مكان ثاني عنهم وعن رمستهم البايخـة ..
مـرايم: حنا رمستنا بايخة يا بنت راشد..
زينة: والنعم براشد .. واللي على راسه بطحة يحسس عليها
مـرايم: بذمتج انتي تدرين شنو معنى كلمة بطحة؟؟؟
فطيـم: اونها خفة الدم انتقلت لاختيه مـرايم بعد .. انا سايرة .. تسيرين معاي زينة ...
زينة: هيه .. اخذيني معاج ... 
وقامو عنهن ثنتينهم وكلهم غرور و يلملمون بقايا كبرياءهم..
مـرايم: بو طبيع .. مهما تغيروا بيتمون نفس ماهم..
ربـاب: هيـه والله ...
بدور: بس بعد اهم طيبين ... 
مـرايم:انتي اللي طيبة حبيبتي ... 
بدور: تسلمين ..
الجازية: اختـج من يوم حفلتي ما شفتها ...
مـرايم: صج وشلون حالة نادر ؟؟
بدور: الحمد لله .. يقولون حالته تحسنت 
مـرايم: ترخص من المستشفى؟؟
بدور: ايوه .. صار له 3 ايام ...
الجازية: ليش شصاير؟؟ شفيه؟؟
بدور: طاح واهو يلعب .. وصاده تمزق بالاربطة .. 
الجازية: لا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله
بدور: وهذا شي حرمه من اللعب .. وبيحرمه طويل حياته ..
الجازية: طيحة تسوي كل هذا 
بدور: مكتوبة عليه ..
سارة: راح نفتقده و نفتقد لعبه و طلتـه .. هذا هداف منتخب ماهو بلعبة ..
الجازية: الله يكون بعونه .. وبعونها..
مـرايم: شي ماهوب سهل
سارة:هيه والله 
=======*+*=======
* الشباب في الميلس*
=======*+*=======
أحمد – سيف – مبـارك
يلعبون كيـرم ...
أحمد: غلبتكم هههههههههههههههااااااي
مبـارك: معليه هذي اول مرة عشان احنا نبيك تفوز ..
أحمد: هذي ماهب اول مرة .. ثاني مرة ولا تبرر خسارتك..
سيف: اونه اخوك غلبنا ...
أحمد: شوف شلون ولد عمك روحه رياضية...
ناصر بومبارك يدق عليهم الباب ويدخل...
نـاصر: هات البشارة ...
سيف: بشّر يا عمي؟؟
مبارك: على شنو؟؟؟؟
ناصر: ابوك وافق.. ويقول حددو اليوم المناسب ونسير نخطبها لك ...
احمد ومبارك يطالعون في سيف مستغربين
ويقوم سيف يتنطط و يناقز من الفرح ...
مبارك: مبروك مبرووك سيوف .. ما علمتناا انك بتخطب ..
سيف : الله يباارك في حياتك يا مباارك .. صج انك مبارك هههههههههه ...
احمد: الله يخلف عليك .. اونه استخف ولد العم ..
سيف: انا ساير اشوف ابويه وابوسه على راسه و ايده وو....
ناصر: سير سير .. الله يخلف عليك ...
احمد: بل .. سيف العاقل جي استوى..
=======*+*=======
الحريــم في المطبـخ
=======*+*=======
ليليان وهي تحط صحن بالفرن: هذي حلاوة جزائريـة مميزة .. راح تاكلون صوابعكم وراها ...
الجدة حصة و شما جالسين عالطاولة .. وشما معاها سالم ولد سعد على ريلها وتلاعبه...
الجدة حصة: ياخوفي نعض صوابعنا ندم 
شما:هههههههههههههههه
ليليان: الله يسامحك أمـي ...
الجدة حصة: حلاة كلمه امي من السانج
ليليان: تسمحين لي اقولها لج .. من توفت امي وبابا ما قلت هالكلمة ..
الجدة حصة: اكيد يا بنيتي .. 
ليليان و تجلس معاهم عالطاولة وتبوس الجدة على راسها ...
الجدة حصة: مو كأنج ذبلانة و صفرانة و إلا شنوو ؟؟
شما: يمكن حامل ؟؟
ليليان: نو ماعتقد .. بس يمكن اكلي صاير قليل هذه الايام .. 
الجدة حصة: وليه ما تاكلين .. لا يكون سعد مقصر معاش؟؟ او مسوي لج شي؟
شما: شالكلام يا خالتي .. 
ليليان تبتسم في حزن: اهو فعلا مقصر معاي .. بس مو من الناحية المادية ..
شما: المعنوية؟
الجدة حصة: رمسوا لي اماراتي ..وش يعني؟؟
ليليان: سعـد بخيل في مشاعره .. تغير.. ماهوب سعد الرومانسي الاولي ..
الجدة حصة: تبينه بأيام الخطوبة زي احين.. صار ابو ووراه شغل ومسؤؤليات
شما: بيته هم من مسؤؤلياتة
الجدة حصة: انتي تحرضينها على زوجها يا شما .. 
شما: ماهوب قصدي يا خالتي .. انا اسفة ليليان مو كذا اعني ....
ليليان: شمـا على صج ...
الجدة حصة: على صج ههههههههههههه .. وشلون بعد؟
ليليان: انا احس انه يفكر يتزوج ....
شما: وشوو؟؟
الجدة حصة: وش ذا بعد؟؟ شو هالرمسة؟؟ اهو قال لك؟
ليليان: هذا احساسي !! يبدو انه حن لديرته ..
الجدة حصة: واهو بديرته احين .. 
ليليان: لا يبي وحدة بدويه شراته
الجدة حصة: اونج ما يعجبونج البدو يا حضرية؟؟
ليليان: لو ما يعجبوني ماخذت ولدتهم .. وحبيته حب كبير ... وتركت كل شي على شانه و جيت وراه...
شما: زين عيل شو المشكلة ..
الجدة حصة: لو ماهو يحبج شراة ما تتحبينه ما تم معاج للحينه يا بنيتي ...
ليليان: اهو يحبني .. وانا متأكدة ماراح يتركني .. على الاقل لاني بديرة غربه وانا اعرف اخلاق سعـد ... لكن ما استبعد انه يتزوج علي وحدة تانية ..
الجدة حصة: اونها ريحة الفرن .. شوفي لا تحترق طبختج...
وتدخل عليهم زينة وفطيـم ....
ويشاركونهم حلستهم ... وتطلع ليليان حلاوة الكيك الجزائري وياكلون منه ....
الجدة حصة: اونه طعم حلووو وايـد.. حبوبتي فطيم شيلي منه للبنات فوق وسيري وديه لهم ...
فطيم: ان شاء الله يدوتي ...
وطلعت فطيم ومعاها زينة شاله صحن فيه قطع الحلاو ... وشافهم مبارك في طريقهم ...
مبارك: شحالكم؟؟
الجميع: بخير ونعمة ...
مبارك: وشو هذا اللي حاملينه..
فطيم: حلاو ما تشوف؟؟
مبارك: ابا منه ..
فطيم: طيب اخذ قطعة وحدة .. 
مبارك: اممممم طعمه يجنن .. منو مسويه هذا ...
زينة: حرمة عمي سعد ...
مبارك:يا بختك يا عمي .. امممممم 
فطيم: تبي شي انا سايرة فوق ..
مبارك:لا مابي شي ... والله تدرين عطيني قطعة ثانية ... 
وتطقه فطيم على يده ولكنه ما تهمه واخذ وحدة ثانية ...
مبارك: وايد حلووة .. بروح اتلصق فيها اخليها تسوي لي لحالي...
فطيم: احسن تفكناا بالبطيني ...
مبارك: اقول زينة ... بأي صف انتي احين؟
زينة: بأولى ثانوي .. 
مبارك: وربي؟؟ حسبتج على الاقل بآخر سنة ثانوية
زينة اغتاضت: ليه شايفني بعمر جدتك..
مبارك: خلي جدتي بحالها ولا تدخليها .. هههههههههااااااي
زينة: اقول فطيم .. مو كأن خفة الدم زايدة اليوم في هالبيت..
فطيم: اونه فيروس ههههههههههههه
مبارك:هها هاها . صج زوينة .. باركي لاخوج سيف بيتزوج 
زينة تبطل عيونها: صج صج صج ؟؟ 
مبارك:هيه والله وبكرة سايرين يخطبون له؟؟
فطيم: والله مبارك؟؟
مبارك:احد قال لج عني جذاب فطموو
فطيم: ماهوب قصدي ... 
زينة: انا سايرة لاخوياا حبيييييبي اخذ منه الخببر الصج
مبارك: سيري كاهم بالحديقة وماكو احد غريب..
زينة : انا سايرة باي ...
فطيم:بكرة اذا رحت معاهم ييب لنا الاخبااار كلها 
مبارك:انا مابسير معاهم .. بكرة زواج صديقي علي وأنا شاهد على العقد ومايصير اتركه ..
فطيم: صج والله .. ومنو بياخذ ...
مبارك:وانتي شكوو .. اما صج ملقوفة ...
وياخذ قطعة كيك جديدة و يتركهااا يشرد عنها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## لحن الخلود

=======*+*=======
بالصالة فوق 
=======*+*=======
لقت فطيم بس الجازية و مرايم جالسين ....
مرايم: شو هذا اللي يايبته لنا حبيبتي انتي ...
فطيم: هيه اكيد استوي حبيبتج دام حاجتج عندي ...
مرايم: افا بس عليج يا فطوومة ... 
فطيم: فطيم احلى من فطوومة... 
الجازية: ذكرتيني بالفنانة فطومـة الـلـه يذكرها بالخير .. 
فطيم: حلفي بس حلفي ... 
مرايم: يصير احلف بدالهااا ؟؟؟
الجازية:هههههههههه
فطيم:هذا وانا جايتكم بخـبر يديد طازج .. 
مرايم:وش خبره بعد .. 
فطيم:شبتعطوني .. 
الجازية: بعطيج بوسـة على خدج .. مو عشان شي .. بس عشان هالحلاو والكيك الحلو ...
فطيم: زين عيل ماني مخبرتكم .. 
مرايم:افاا ,, خلاص قولي قولي .. كلنا آذان صاغيـة ...
فطيم:سيف ولد عمــي 
مرايم: شبلاه؟؟
فطيم: بيخطب..
الجازية: اونه بيخطبج؟؟؟؟
فطيم انحرجت: طاع هذي .. 
مرايم: فديتهاا اختيــه خجوووولة
الجازية:هههههههههههههه 
مرايم: زين بياخذ منوو؟؟
فطيم: مدري .. توه اخويه مبارك قال لي ... 
مرايم:ونااسة بيستوي عندنا عرس ثاني ..
الجازية: الفال لج حبيبتي .. 
وتغيرت ملامج مرايم لابتسامة حزيـنة ... 
مرايم: ومتى بسيرون يخطبون له؟
فطيم: بكرة .. واونه بيسيرون بس الرياييل
مرايم:زين عيل بنخبر برووك يقول لنا عن كل شي بيصير هناك ... 
فطيم:ماهو برايح ... 
مرايم:ليـش؟
فطيم: يقول بكرة ملجة صديقه و اهو شاهد على عقد زواجه ...
الجازية: ان صديق ها
فطيم: علـي
مرايم: ولـد ..ولد الماجد؟؟ 
فطيم:هذا هو ما غيره .. بس ما علمني منو بياخذ ..
مريم متفاجأة و كأن على راسها الطير وكأن حد طب عليها ما بارد ... اتطالع في الجازية .. و تدور براسها افكار كثيرة ؟؟؟ شلون .. علي؟؟ مو محمد؟؟ طيب كيف؟؟ يعني علي بياخذ منو؟؟
فطيم: ربـاب وينهي؟
مرايم ساكتـة اونها ما سمعت اختها وش قالت .. 
الجازية: سارت مع بدور غرفتها ...
فطيم:طيب انا سايرة اشوفهم شيسوون واخبرهم ...
وراحت فطيم و تركتهم لحالهم ...!!!!
مـريم: سمعتي .. سمعتي الجازية شنوو قالت فطيم من شوي 
الجازية: هيه!!!
مـريم: يعني علي بيتزوج .. يمكن اهي تخربطت .. ومحمد خلاص!! راح يتزوجها!!
الجازية: انتي تدرين بهالشي .. والمفروض ان خلاص انتهى من حياتج ...
مـريم: الكلام شي و الواقع شي ثاني ..
الجازية: طيب سيري شوفي شو السالفة من اخوج ..
مـريم: تقولين جي يعني؟؟
الجازية: ايوه جي ونص بعض .. 
مـريم: طيب انا سايرة اشوفه و اعرف منه ...
==================
راحت مرايم المطبخ و لقت مبارك جالس مع يدوتها و شما وليليان يقول لهم عن خطبــة سيـف... وكانو يتكلمون ...
مبارك: بكرة ملكتـه وزواجه بيوم واحد ... 
دخلت مرايم و اخوها يقول هالجملة.. ولفت انتباهها و عملت حالها ماهي مهتمة وسلمت عليهم وجلست معاهم عالطاولة ... 
وكان مبارك يسولف واهو ماسكت الكاس و يشرب العصير...
الجدة حصـة: الله يوفجه ان شاء الله و يجزيه الخير على ما عمل ... 
مبارك:يـارب آميــن ...
ليليان: انتو عندكم اللي يتوفى عنها زوجها يخلفه اخوه بعدين؟؟
مبارك:ههههههههههه لا يام سالم من قال 
ليليان: انا ما عرف .. بس هذا اللي فهمته .. 
الجدة حصـة: هذا شي قليل .. لكن للحينه في عوايـل اصيلة شراة عايلة الماجد ...
شما: وليه اخوه الكبير ماتزوجها .. شمعنى علي؟؟
مبارك: مادري يخالتي النصيب!!!
مرايم فتحت عينيها وفمها... ولاحظت عليها خالتها شما هالشي .. 
عـلي!!!! ماهو محمد؟؟ شلون؟؟ شو هالسالفة بعد؟؟؟
مرايم: يعني بكرة زواج رفيجك علي؟؟
مبارك:ايوووه ..
مرايم: وليه ما عزمتنا؟؟
مبارك: ماراح يسوون شي ... العروسة للعريس و الجري للمتاعيس ... ههههههه
ويأشر مبارك على مرايم و اهو يضحك و طلع عنهم ... 
مايدري ان هالجملة حزت في نفس مرايم؟؟!!! بس شنو هالسالفة؟؟ وام عبدالرحمن؟ وكلامها؟ وسارة؟؟ محمـد ... آآه يا محمد ...
مرايم كانت سرحانة وكل هالافكـار دايرة في بالها .. وحطت يدها على راسها .... 
شما: خير اميـه مرايم شبلاج؟
مرايم: ها .. ماشي .. بس راسي واجعني ...
الجدة حصـة: اخذي لج حبة اسبرين و تصيرين زينة .. هذا كله من التلف عيون و الكمبيوتر اللي 24 ساعة جالسين عليه ...
ليليان تطالع الجدة ماهي بفاهمة:...
الجدة حصـة: شو بلاج تطالعيني جي ..قٌلت شي ما فهمتيه.. 
شما:هاهاهه قلتي التلف عيون خالتيـه ..
ليليان: ايوه وش معناته؟؟
الجدة حصـة: يعني التلفزيون ما تعرفينه بعد ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرايم: عند اذنكم .. سايرة للجازية جالسة لحالها ...
الجدة حصـة: اذنج معاح يا بنيتي ... 
************
راحت مرايم تركض على الدري لحد ما وصلت للصالة فوق للجازية وكانت تفرر بقنوات التلفزيون ....
الجازي: ها بشري؟؟
مـريم:علي اللي بيتزوج سمــاح العالي؟
الجازي: من صجج؟
مـريم: هذا اللي قاله مبارك
الجازي بابتسامة عريضة مشجعة: معناته انه رفض يتزوجها عشانج .. 
مرايم كانت ملامحها جامدة وعلامات الضيق باينة عليها ..
الجازي: شفيج؟ المفروض تكونين فرحانة؟
مـريم باستهزاء: فرحانة!!؟ طاح من عيوني يالجازية 
الجازي متفاجأة: شلون؟؟
مـريم: شلون يرضى على اخوه الصغير الطالب يتزوج وحدة اكبر عنه و يضيع مستقبله .. مع ان اهو الكبير ...
الجازي: هذا دليل انه يحبج يا مرايم .. شو هالرمسة بعد ... 
مـريم: لو انه تزوجها .. وطلبني بعدها .. يمكن كنت افكر اخذه على شريجة .. 
الجازي: معقولة انتي؟؟ شلون جي بعد؟
مـريم: لان ساعتها بكون ادري انه انجبر على هالزيجة لكن قلبه و عقله معاي .. لكن الحين ...!!!!! 
الجازي: لا حول ولا قو ةإلا بالله ..
مـريم: الحينه اقدر اقول ان محمد انتهى من حياتي .. وما يستاهلني .. اللي مافيه خير لاهله مافيه خير للناس ,,,
الجازي: مريم؟؟
مـريم: اللي يرضى لاخوه بهالشي .. ماضمن حياتي معاه .. يمكن يبيعني بكرة و اتبدل مشاعره ...
الجازي ساكتة ...
مـريم: ذبحني مرتين يا الجازية ذبحني ... 
وتبكي الجازية بحض مرايم ....
تجيهم شما .. وتشوف مرايم واهي تبجي ؟؟؟
شما: شفيج اميه شياج؟؟
الجازي: ماشي خالتي .. اونها تعبانة ..
شما: راسج للحين يوجعج؟؟ اييب لج اسبرين؟ اوديج المستشفى؟
مـريم وتمسح دموعها: لا خالتي احين استوي احسن .. واقوم زي الحصان..
شما تبتسم لها ابتسامة حبوبة و تمسح على راسها و تشوف حرارتها ... 
شما: ما تشوفين شر .. اذا شفتي روحي تعبتي من يديد خبريني ... 
مـريم:صار ..
شما: ديري بالج عليها بنتيه الجازية..
الجازي: لا توصين ...
الجازي: .. الله يهنيكم بهالخالة الرائعة ...
مـريم: اهي صج مو امي .. لكنها شراة امي بطيبتها و حنيتها ...
الجازي: الله يخليها لكم..
+++++++++++++++++++
كل حد رجع لبيته ....
+++++++++++++++++++
رجعوا فهد وبنته بدور لبيتهم ....
داخلين واهم مبسوطين و يضحكون ... 
طيف نازل على الدري..!!! نطراتهم متوجهة له ...
شمس .. 
اول ما المحت ابوها ارتمت في حضنه و تمت تبجي ....
فهد: خير ابويه .. شفيج تبجين؟؟
شمس: نادر يوباا نادر ... 
فهد: شصار له.. تكلمي حالته ساءت؟؟
شمس: نادر يبيني اذبح ولدي .. يبه نادر ما يبيـه ...
بدور شهقت... 
فهد: اونه الولد جن .. ريلج استخف !!؟؟؟
++++++++++++++++
+++++++++
تــــــــم زواج علي من سمـاح ....
+++++++++
++++++++++++++++
الجد سالم وولده ناصر بومبارك بالمزرعـة ... 
الجد سالم: لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله .. اظاهر اصابته اثرت عليه ..
ناصر: يقول ما يبي عيال احين وهو فاقد وظيفته .. وبهذي الحالة
الجد سالم:الاولاد ايجون برزقهم معاهم ... والمفروض مايفكر هالتفكير .. ازهاق روح وهذا حرام ..
ناصر: اهو من زود حبه لولده و حرمته خايف يظلمهم او يقصر عليهم ...
الجد سالم: كاهو ولدك مبارك جاي ...
مبارك: السلام عليكم .. 
ناصر: وعليكم السلام ابويا .. الا هني شتسوي ..
مبارك: وحشني يدي صار له يومين هني مع العيوز .. قلت امر اشوفكم واسلم عليكم ..
الجد سالم: الله يسلمك الغلا ...
ناصر: دريت شصار على بنت عمك شمس؟
مبارك: شصار عليها.؟؟
وخبره ابوه و يده بالسالفة ........
+++++++----+++++++
وتمت خطبة سيف على البنت اللي يباها.. واسمـها " سلسبيل "
بنت في غاية الجمال و الأدب.. هادئة في كل شي .. تصرفاتها رزينة .. اسلوبها حلوو .. تقدر تسمع حتى لو كان سمعها ثقيل .. وتتعامل معاهم بالاشارات او بالكتابة على الورق.. المهم ان سيف سعيد ومرتاح معاها وهذا الأهــم..
+++++++++++++++
عالفطور العايلة كلهم مجتمعة ... ماعدا الجد والجدة لانهم بالمزرعـة...
ناصر( بومبارك): باقي علّي بس شهر واتقاعد ....
شما: بتنور البيت و بترتاح من تعب الشغل وهمه ...
رباب: هيه بعد وش تبين .. ابوي بيتسوي بالبيت 24 ساعة ... 
مرايم: انتي ما تستحين على ويهج روبوو ...
رباب: وانا شقايلة يعني؟
فطيم: انتي محشومة ما تقولين شي ...
مرايم: فطيم المسابقة اللي قلت لج عنها .. بكرة اخر موعد للتسليم لازم نشتغل عالموضوع اليوم..
فطيم وتغمز لها: صار ...
مبارك: انا راح اوديها لكم اول ما تجهز 
ناصر: مسابقة شنو؟
مرايم: مسابقة في مجلة وراح نشترك فيها .. وان شاء الله نفوز
رباب رافعة يدها تدعي: يااارب نفووز
شما: انتي بعد مشتركة معاهم
رباب: هي كلنا .. 
شما: اشركوني معكم 
رباب: انتي اساس هالمسابقة...
مرايم تعطي رباب نظرة عشان تسكت ...
شما: شلون يعني؟؟
فطيم: مو اذا احنا اشتركنا يعني انتي اشتركتي اميه ....
مرايم: ابويه ابي منك شي ..
ناصر: آمري ابويه وش بغيتي ...؟؟
مرايم: ابي أتدرب سياقة ..
مبارك: شنو شنوو شنووووووووو 
مرايم: شصاير.. شفيك؟؟
مبارك: شاللي سمعته من شوي .. تبين شنوو
مرايم: وليش شنو فيها 
مبارك: حنا ما عندنا حريم يسوقون سيارات ...
ناصر: مبارك ... 
مبارك: امرك ابويه .. 
ناصر: انا هني وانا اللي اتكلم 
مبارك: اللي تشوفه ابويه ..
ناصر: سمعتي شقال اخوج .. هذا هو الكلام السنع 
مبارك: واذا بغيتي تسيرين أي مكان .. انا موجود وابوي موجود ... والدريول موجود ...
مرايم: ساعات مالقاك .. وابويا يكون طالع او نايم .. والدريول مشغول بمشاوير البيت 
مبارك: يالبزنس ومن .. عدال على روحج ..
مرايم اغتاضت من كلام اخوها ...
رباب: شفيها يعني مافيها شي .. شتخلف؟؟
شما: انتي سكتي لما الكبار يرمسون ...
مبارك: .. انا ساير احين الحمد لله تبون شي ..
الجميع: سلامتك ....
========----------========
مبارك مع رفيجه علي في المول
========----------========
عـلــي: وحشتني هالقعدان و الطلعات...
مبارك: وانت بكبرك وحشتني 
عـلــي يبتسم له: تسلم يخوي ..
مبارك:احسك كبرت 50 سنة
عـلــي: بعد .. انا احين متزوج ومسؤؤل عن بيت ...
مبارك: وشلونك مع هالزيجة؟؟
عـلــي: الحمد لله على كل حال .. البنت طيبة وبنت حلال ... شحالك انته؟
مبارك:الحمد لله بخير ... تصدق اليوم اختيه تقول لي تبي تعلم سياقة 
عـلــي: لالا .. زين ياخوك تفتك من مشاوير الحريم اللي ما تخلص 
مبارك:انت من صجك؟؟ رفضت انا على طول ,,
عـلــي:مافيها شي وانا خوك .. وبعدين انت شاب فاهم ومتعلم ليش تعيش بتقاليد وتخلف الاوليين ..
مبارك: لاني شاب وفاهم .. مارضى لها بهالشي ...
عـلــي: اختك ولا كل البنات يا مبارك ..
مبارك: انا عارف اختي زين.. بس الشي اللي بيجيب لنا الرمسة بلاش منه احسن ..
========:::::::::::::::::::::::=======
في بوظبي
+++++++----+++++++
بيت نــادر الجواد ...
نادر يتجه ناحية الديوانية و بيده العصـا متكأ عليها و يعرج..
واول ما شاف مبارك بطل عيونه ...
نـادر: مبـــارك؟
مبارك: بشحمه و لحمه 
نـادر: حيا الله من لفانا ..
مبارك:يحييك .. انا جايك بموضوع محدد 
نـادر:شمس؟
مبارك:هو ما غيره ..
نـادر بحدة: خير؟؟
مبارك:انت تدري اني كنت احب شمس من قبل لا اعرف انك تبيها ...
نـادر:وبعدين!!!!
مبارك: بس شمس تحبك انت .. وماتريد حد غيرك..
نـادر: وانا احبها وماقدر استغني عنها ..
مبارك: وتقدر تستغني عن ثمرة حبكم .. وليدكم اللي جاي بالطريق ... 
نـادر: انت مو فاهم شي .. انا ماقدر اعيشه بلا الصورة اللي ابيه يعيشها 
مبارك: هذا مقدر ومكتوب .. انت تضمن الله يعطيك ولد غيره من بعد ما تنزل حرمتك هالجنين؟؟؟
نـادر مصدوم .. 
نـادر: الله العالم 
مبارك: شمس حبتك و للحينه تحبك .. وراضية تعيش معاك بأي عيشة .. دام انت ساس هالعيشة ..
نادر: استغفر الله العلي العظيم...
مبارك: اتق الله يا نادر .. وسير لحرمتك وراضيها ...
نـادر: آآه يا مبارك .. انا ماقدر ارجع لاعب من يديد .. و شغلتي الاولية تركتهاا و حتى لو رجعت لها ماقدر بحالتي هذي ...
مبارك: مافي شي كبير على الله .. ودام البنت تحرم نفسك منها و ومن ولدك ... 
نـادر: عمري ما توقعت اسمع منك هالكلام
مبارك: اللي يحب .. يحب لمحبوبه يعيش سعيد حتى لو كان بعيد عنه ..
نـادر: دوم وانا اغار عليها منك ... 
مبارك: انا اخوها.. ولو ماهي تعتبرني شراة اخوها.. ما خليتها لك ولا خليتك تمس شعره منها.. وانا حذرتك من قبل يا نادر .. انك اذا زعلتها بتشوف شي عمرك ما شفته ...
نـادر:تهددني يا مبارك؟
مبارك: لو مادري انك تحبها .. واللي تسويه من جنون بدافع الحب لها .. كنت تصرفت معاك تصرف ثاني ...
نـادر: خاطري في شي .. ممكن اسويه ...؟؟
مبارك: شنو؟؟
نـادر: انتوايه و المك بقوة يا خوي يا مبارك ... 
ابتسم له مبارك .. ومد له يده وحضنه بقوة

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الثامن و الثلاثون °؛¤
الفصل الأول من الجزء الاخيــــــــــــــــر
0000000000000000000
بيت المـاجد
0000000000000000000
دخل علي البيت و تم يزقر على أي حـد ... ماكو رد ..
علـي: وينكم يأهل البيت ... حشى ماكو احد ...
تطلع سارة من المطبخ ... 
سارة: هلا والله .. هلا بأخوي الغالي ... 
و يتوايه اهو و اختـه ... ويجلسون بالصالة..
علـي: هلا بالغالية ام الهنوف .. وينكم انتو ماكو احد .. عيزت وانا اناديكم 
سارة: كنت بالمطبخ .. الوالدة سايرة بيت عمك بو طلال تبارك لهـم على ملكة طلال من ميثا... 
علـي:ايوه .. توني احين مودي سماح بيت اهلها .. اكيد بتلاقي امي هناك عيل ,,
سارة: صج؟؟ زين والله . اهي متولهة عليها .. وتدري حرمتك ما دشت هالبيت من تزوجت للحين الا يمكن مرة او مرتين عالماشي بعد ..
ابتسم لها علي لان ما عنده رد ..
سارة:خبرني عنك انت ياخوي .. 
علـي:الحمد لله .. ماتشوفينيني .. زايد لي 10 كيلو هههه 
سارة:هههههه بالعااافية على قلبك يابو حسن ..
علـي: ربي يعافيج ...
سارة: ومتى بنجوف حسن ما يندرى ..
علـي: إذا الوالدة بتأخر انا ساير اشوف اشغالي وارجع بعدين ...
سارة: ليش اتهرب ..
علـي: اتهرب من شنو
سارة:من سؤالي!
علـي:أي سؤال هذا..
سارة: لا اتغيشم عليوو 
علـي: كله بأمر الله .. 
سارة:ليه ما تروح تحلل و تشوف اذا .. يمكن يعني .. مادري
علـي ابتسم ابتسامته المعهودة و الحانية ...
علـي: انا فاهم عليج .. اتخافين ان يمكن يكون نفس سبب اخوي عبدالرحمن الله يرحمه .. تطمني .. انا مافيني شي ... 
سارة: عيل شنو ؟؟
علـي رفع راسه للسما .. وغمض عيونه .. وعلى طرف ابتسامه استهزاء قال .. 
علـي: خليها على الله ...
تدش ام عبدالرحمن وهي تشيل الغشوى من على وييها وتهفف عليها ....
وسميـة:وه وه حـر يا ربي حر .. شو هالجو هذا ... 
سارة تكلم علي: كاهي وصلت ... 
وسميـة: ولدي حبيبي .. عليوي عسى الله لا يخليني منك ومن جيتك ..
ويقوم علي و يوايه امه و يحبها على راسها ...
وسميـة: مرضي ياولدي الله يرضى عليك ...
سارة: ما طولتي امـيه .. 
وسميـة: هيه .. لقيت سماح هناك وقالت لي ان الغالي بالبيت .. قلت الحق عليه قبل لا يسير ... 
علـي:وحشتيني يالغالية من زمان ما زرتيني قلت ازوركم انا ...
وسميـة: الله يخليك لي .. قومي سويرة سيري . ابي اتكلم مع اخوج ...
سارة: زين يعني مايصير اسمع شتقولون؟
وسميـة:لا ما يصير .. سيري انتي المطبخ 
علـي :الا شعندج في المطيخ اليوم؟؟ غريبة؟!! ام الهنوف داشة المطبخ؟!
سارة: الله يسلمك الليلة بو الهنوف عازم ربعه بالبيت .. راح يشترون اكل جاهز .. بس الحلاو يبيه من صنع ايدي .. ييت هني عشان تساعدني اميه وبعدين اشله اوديه البيت .. 
علـي: تساعدج لو تسويه عنج يالعيارة ..
سارة: انا وامي واحد ههههههههاااااااي 
وسميـة: خلصتي رمستج غناتي .. خلاص عيل سيري ..
سارة: سايرة .. في امان الله
...أمان الكريم..
علـي: عسى ماشر الغالية شصاير...
وسميـة: انا تكلمت مع ام سمـاح .. 
علـي:عن شنوو؟
وسميـة:عن سماح و ليه للحينه ما حبلت!!
علـي اعتدل في جلسته: وبعدين!!
وسميـة:قالت لي السبب ..
علي نزل راسـه .. وشابك يدينه ببعض .. 
وسميـة ترثي لحال ولدها
وسمية: ليه ما قلت لي من قبل .. كل هالمدة وساكت ..
علـي: هذا اتفاقنا من البداية .. عشان ترضى اننا انتزوج ...
وسمية: بس هذا ظلم بحقك!! وين حقوقك ..؟!
علـي: حقوقي نسيتها من فقدت اخوي .. حقوقي نسيتها من ترملت سماح .. حقوقي نسيتها عشان ارضيج وترضين علي .. حقوقي نسيتها عشان اخوي يتزوج الانسانة اللي يبيها وتباه.. 
وسميـة جالسة تسمع كلام ولدها وتبجي ...
علـي: لا تبجين يا يمه .. ماكو شي يستعدي كل هالشي .. نصيبي وراضي فيه ..
وسميـة: وابويه على شبابك يا ولدي .. ياربي على شنو تعاقبني .. انكتب علي ماشوف عيال عيالي .. ليه ياربي ليه ..
سارة سمعت امها تبجي .. ويات لها تشوف شالسالفة ..
سارة: خير اماية شصاير؟؟
علـي: انا ساير .. اذا احتجتوني بشي .. تعرفون رقمي ...
وسميـة: خليك ياولدي واللي يخليك ...
علـي باس امه على راسها ومارد عليها ... 
علـي:في امان الله ..
سارة: يمـه شفيه علي.. ليش تبجين ..
وسميـة: اخوج طول هالمدة ماهو متزوج يا سارة!!!
سارة: شلووووووون؟؟!!!
وسميـة: اخوج عايش مع حرمتـه كأنهم اخوان ... اخوان يا سارة ..
سارة بطلت عيونها متفاجأة .. تركت يد امها .. و اعتدلت في جلستها على الكرسي .. 
وبعدها وقفت من دون ان تنظر لأمـها...
سارة: انتي السبب في ضيـاع اخواني .. حتى عبدالرحمن الله يرحمه ..
وسميـة تطالع بنتها و الدموع كلها في عينها ... متفاجأة ... شو يالسة ترمس بنتها!!!
وسميـة: انتي .. شتقولين ... 
وتركتها سارة وسارت عنها .. وما عطت أي اهتمام لمناداة امها لها ...
دخل عليهم بو عبدالرحمن في هاللحـظة..
بو عبدالرحمن: شو مستوي.. ليش تصارخين جي ياوسميـة..
وسميـة واهي غارقة بدموعها و تشاهق ..
وسميـة: علي.. سارة .. محمد .. عبدالرحمن ... 
ولما ذكرت اسم عبدالرحمن دخلت في نوبة بكاء شديدة..
هلت عليها سارة وهي لابسـة عباتها و بنتها على كتفهـا و بتسير بيتهم ..
بو عبدالرحمن: وين يا بنتي مو قايلة بتمين هني للمغرب ..
سارة: سـايرة بيتي .. 
بو عبدالرحمن بحدة:وهذا مو بيتج يام الهنوف ..؟؟
سارة: هذا .. 
واخذت نظرة مطولة على كبر البيت ..
سارة: هذا بيت أمـي ..
وسميـة تبجي .. : ليش تظلميني .. ولاحد منكم فاهمني ..
سارة: وانتي هم ما فهمتينا .. واكملت ... " يـا أمـي "
بو عبدالرحمن ماهو بداري شصاير او شو مستوي ..
خرجت سارة من بيت ابوها وهي تمسح دمعتها و ريلها عند الباب ينطر يشلها ...
وفي هذي الاثنـاء اخبرت وسميـة ريلها بو عبدالرحمن بكل الحكاية ...
/////////////////////////////////////
في قهـوة الشبـاب
/////////////////////////////////////
مبارك و اسامـة ومحمد ..
مبارك:وصرت من اللي يشيشون بعد يا اسامة ..
اسامـة و يشفط نفس .. 
اسامـة: شسوي .. من كثر ما نيلس هني .. وعلى طول في ويهي هالشيشة .. قلت اجرب .. ومنها تعودت عليها ..
محمد: موب زين عشان صحتك وانا خوك ..
اسامـة: طاع منو يرمس .. مو احسن من الجكاير اللي تشربها ..!
مبارك:والله؟ تدخن محمد .. 
محمد: قليل .. على المزاج ..
اسامـة: زمان اول تقول قليل .. خسارة عليك وانا خوك ..
مبارك: يه يه نورت القهوة .. مو هذا اخوك اللي ياي من بعيد ..
محمد: هيه والله .. تصدق صار لي 3 ايام ما شفته ..
علي: سلام عليكم ..
وعليكم السلام و الرحمة... 
اسامـة: حيا الله بوحسون .. 
علي: يحييك .. الا انته بو شنو؟؟
اسامـة: انا بخلي اسم ولدي تختاره لي زوجتي ..هههههههه
محمد: من احين بتسويه نفس الخاتم بصبعها .. هههههههه
مبارك: لا يكون في شي ماندري عنه ..
اسامـة: لا شي ولا ما شيات .. الا نسولف .. جان زين فيه شي .. 
ويتنهد و تخرج زفرة قوية من صميم صميمه و يشفط نفس شيشية .. ويضحكون عليه ربعـه ..
محمد: انا ساير .. احد بيجي معاي ..
علي: شو اذا حظرت الملائكة خرجت الشياطين!!؟
محمد:ههههههه تقصد العكس عنلاتك..
اسامـة: حنا سايرين المستشفى انتطمن على صحة مروان .. 
علي: مروان؟ شفيه؟
مبارك: متبرع بكليته ..
علي متفاجأ: صج والله؟؟! 
محمد: عاد انت لو تعرف لمنو؟؟
علي: منو؟
اسامـة: لخالد .. 
علي: أي خالد يا جماعة فهموني شالسالفة..
محمد: ماشي سالفة .. بالطريج اقول لك السالفة ..
علي: طيب ..
محمد: اسامـة انا ساير مع علي في سيارته .. نلتقي عند باب المستشفى شباب .. سرينا؟
الجميع: سريـنا..
:::::::::................. :::::::::
في السيارة محمد وعلي
:::::::::................. :::::::::
محمد: وحشتنا .. 
علي يبتسم: وانتو اكثـر..
محمد: باين ..
علـي: ما قلتي شو سالفة مروان؟
محمد:مروان متبرع بكليته لخالد .. اخو المرحوم شاهين ..
علـي: لالا صج والله 
محمد: ايوه ..
علـي:الله يجزيه الخير .. 
محمد: خالد يشكو من فشل كلوي .. ومسكين بوشاهين كان بيفقد ولده الثاني .. عرف مروان بهالشي وراح وتبرع له وطلعت مناسبة له..ووبوشاهين مادري منو المتبرع ...
علـي: يبي يريح ضميره .. 
محمد: ماكو احسن من راحة البال وانا خوك ..
علي: اقول محمد .. ما نويت تخطب اخت مبارك..؟
محمد وكأن علي داس عالجرح..
محمـد: يا ليت ..
علـي: ليش يا ريت .. كلمة يا ريت عمرها ما تولع ليت ونا خوك .. توكل على الله و اخطبها ....
محمـد:تهقى توافق؟؟ 
علـي:تقصد عشان الي صار .. انت وضح لها الموقف و اذا هي تحبك راح تتقبله ..
محمـد: إلا بسألك الزواج حلوو ؟؟
علـي يطالعه يبتسم له ويرجع يطالع جدامه واهو يسوق 
محمـد: شفيك ؟؟
علـي:افضل انك تسأل احد ثاني غيري ..
محمـد بحزن: المفروض انا كنت مكانك ..
علـي:هذي الدنيا والنصيب .. وانت نصيبك الشيخة مريم ..
محمـد: هي هي انته .. لا تيي طاري اسمها على السانك 
علـي:طلع هذا .. هيي انته هذا شراة اختي و اخت ربيعي و بتصير حرمة اخوية علامك .. 
محمـد: اغار عليها حتى منك وانا خوك .. 
علـي:هههههههه حالتك صعبـة ..
محمـد: آآه يا قلبي آآه و جم آآه بتحمل بعد ..
علـي: من كم يوم كان مبارك يسولف لي عنها ..
محمـد: وبأي حق يسولف لك عنها.؟؟!!
علـي: هذي اخته شفيك انته !!
محمـد: بس انته مو اختك .. 
علـي:خلاص حقك علي .. مرة ثانية بقول له لا يرمس لي عنها ابد..
محمـد:أي جي .. يكون احسن .. طيب شو رمس . شو قال..؟؟
علـي: ما تستحي انت .. شلون ترمس عنها؟ اختك هي؟؟
محمـد:يـه .. وابويه عليك ..
علـي:ههههههههههههههاااااااااااااي .. كسرت خاطري راح اقولك..
محمـد:أي قول حبيبي قول .. 
علـي: يقول انها تبي اتدرب سياقة ..
محمـد:تخسي !!!
علـي: بل ... !!!
محمـد: فديتها ما تستاهل هالكلمة .. لكن شو سواقة ما سواقة .. ماشي عندي بنات يسوقون انا..
علـي: ما لك حكم عليها .. اهي واهلها تنجاز .. 
محمـد كان مغتاض .. صحيح! هو ماله ححكم عليها!!
محمـد: طيب وشنو رد مبارك او اهلها ..
علـي:مبارك وابوه رافضين .. 
محمـد شاق الحلج: فديتـه والله..
علـي: شوي شوي على حلجك .. هههههههههههههه (ويواصل علي) ... لو كانت حرمتيـه ... 
محمـد يطالعه بنظرة: .. شو حرمتيه بعد !!
علـي:قصدي لو كانت اختيـه!! كنت اخلها مافيها شي .. البيت وواثقين منها .. وماكو بنت االحينه ما تسوق سيارة .. 
محمـد: اشوه انها ماهي بأختك عيل ..
علـي:هههههههههه لو كانت اختي كانت بتصير اختك هههههه ااهاهااهاي
محمـد: يا ثقل دمك .. 
علـي: ادري بك من داخلك تقول اشوه ماهي بحرمتك ههههههه
محمـد:وش دراك تقرأ افكاري بعد هههههههههههههه
علـي: افا عليك اعجبك ..
محمـد: انا استغرب .. شلون انت ما فكرت تخطبها!!!
علـي: بحكم صداقتي مع مبارك .. فأنا اعتبر كل خواته خواتي .. وعمري ما فكرت ارفع عيني واطالع وحدة منهم بنظرة شينة .. 
محمـد يبتسم و يربت على كتفه: ونعم الاخو ...
علـي: واتمنى انت تقدر تحافظ عليها .. لاني مارضى لها بالهانة او العذاب على الاقل عشان خاطر الاخوة و العيش و الملح بيني وبين اخوها ..
محمـد: انا الليلة اخطبها ..
علـي: توكل على الله وخير البر عاجله ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

في مستشفى تــــوام
:::::::::.........................:::::::::
راحوا الشباب يسلمون على مـروان .. ولقوا عند الباب بو شاهين طالع من عنـده ..
سلم عليهم و سالو عن صحة ولده و طلع عنهم ..
مـروان بصوت مبحوح واهو على سريره: حيا الله من جاني 
محـمد:الله يحييك يابو اسحـاق ..
مـروان:ههههاها وربي يعجبني هالاسم من احد يناديني فيه اضحك لو كان الهم راكبني..
علـي: الله يعطيك العافية ويقومك بالسلامة و يبلغنا فيك بشوفه اسحاق ..
مـروان: تسلم وانا خوك .. مبروك على الزواج ولو انها متأخرة ..
علـي: الله يبارك في حياتك تسلم..
محـمد: بوشاهين كان عندك؟؟
مـروان بابتسامه سعيدة: هيه ..
محـمد: درى انت اللي اللي تبرعت لولده.. 
مـروان:ايوه درى .. وجاي يشكرني على وقفتي جنب ولده .. 
اسامـة: سبحان الله ..
مـروان: ادري شيدور في بالك يا اسامة .. تقول اني سبب في موت ولده الكبير و السبب في انقاذ حياة ولدة الصغير والوحيد .. 
محـمد: الله يجازيك خير .. 
مـروان: الحينه بس ارتاح ضميري .. وحللني بو شاهين من دم ولـده .. الحمد لله رب العالمين ..
وسقطت دمعة على خد مروان والكل تأثر من هالشي .. 
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
بيت السالم
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
مـبارك داخل البيت واستقبلته ربـاب عند الباب .. 
ربـاب شاقة الحلج وتغمز له: هلا والله بأخوي 
مـبارك: بالمهلي .. 
ويدز راسها بسويجة اللي بيده .. 
مـبارك:شعندج ؟؟
ربـاب:ما شي .. بس في ناس يبونك و ينطرونك ... 
مـبارك:ناس ؟ منوو هالناس بعد؟
ربـاب:ناس تحبهم وايد ياخوي .. 
مـبارك: والاخير معاج منو يباني ... 
وجاءه الصوت .. يامحلى هالصوت اللي دوم يحبه و يحب رنته بأذنه...
شمـس: شحالك مبارك ..
مـبارك متفاجأ و مستانس ومتضايق!! كل هالاشياء بوقت واحد ..
مـبارك: بخير و نعمة الحمد لله .. منورة ..
شمـس: النور نورك ... 
مـبارك:شحالج انتي؟؟
شمـس: الحمد لله بخير ونعمة ..
ربـاب: دووم ان شاء الله هب يوم ... 
شمـس: تسلمين ... روبي ممكن شوية تتركيني اتكلم لحالنا انا ومبارك ..
مـبارك يطالعها مستغرب .. ياويل حالي .. انا هي ولحالنا .. آآه يا قلبي .. اصحى يا مبارك شفيك انت اونك سرحت بعالم الأوهام .. 
ربـاب تتأفف وترفع حاجب وتنزل الثاني: براحتكم .. انا سايرة .. سايرة .. 
وصفوا أهم الاثنين لحالهم بالصالة ...
كانت مواجهة الجدار اللي معلقة عليه صورة عايلتهم .. اللي اهي شاركت مع بنات عمها في انهم يعملون هالصورة.. تذكرونها؟؟ 
مـبارك: تذكرين هالصورة ؟
شمـس:اكيد .. ماراح انساها و انسى الايام الحلوة اللي قضيتها بهالبيت .. مبارك ..
مـبارك: لبيه ... 
ياويل حالك يا مبارك .. ياليتج يا شمس تميتي في هالبيت طول عمرك .. مادري ليش حتى اسمي من منطوقها طعمه خاص و بشكل ثاني..
شمـس:مشكور ..
مـبارك: على شو؟؟
شمـس: نادر صالحني .. وقال لي عن زيارتك له .. مشكور يا مبارك ..
مـبارك: ولو يا الغالية ما سويت شي .. 
شمـس انحرجت لما قال لها يالغالية ولكنه استدرك الموقف .. 
مـبارك: غلاتج من غلاة الريم يا شمس .. واللي سويته ما يستحق الشكر لان هذا واجبي .. ولولا ان ادري انه يحبج كنت قطعته و حفرت قبـره بإيدي لانه فكر يزعلج مجرد تفكير..
شمـس: بسم الله عليه .. وعليك .. الله يخليكم لي اثنيناتكم .. 
مبارك مبتسم لها .. شو بيرد .. يالله الكريم .. ماتمنى لج الا الخير يا وجه الخير ..
شمـس: انا ماعندي اخوان .. لكنك انت اغلى و اعز الاخوان ...
مـبارك: وانتي عزيزة وغالية ..
دخلت عليهم الجازية ومعاها مرايم ...جااين من برة وكانو ا يضحكون ...
الجازية: والله ان العرس يجنن خليتينا نجي بدري الله يسامحج .. هههه 
مرايم: ايوه بس .. .. 
انتبهت ان مبارك و شمس كانوا بالصالة و يتكلمون وكأن ما يبون حد يسمعهم...!!!!
مرايم: مراااحب عليكم .. شحالج شموسة .. 
شمـس:الحمد لله انتي شحالج .. شحالج جازية 
الجازية: الحمد لله بخير يسرج الحال ..
مـبارك: وينكم انتو جاايين من فين .. 
مرايم: رحنا عرس يطير العقل .. بس زهقت وايد تأخرت العروس وانا اللي يهمني اختها عشانها صديقتي سلمت عليهم وييناا عسب نتأخر ازود .. وراح نشوفهم بالصور ..
الجازية: انا استئاذن ... 
مرايم: وين سايرة مو على اساس ترقدين معاي الليلة...
الجازية: ما خبرت ياسر قلت لج ولا قلت لامي ..
مرايم: خالتي ما بتقول شي و ياسر اتصلي به ... وبعدين هو مسافر السعودية ...
شمـس: انتي ساكنة ببيب ابوج جازية .. 
الجازية: هيه والله .. تدرين البيت مافيه احد غير اميه وابويه وماقدر ابعد عنهم و كان شرطي انه يوافق نسكن ببيت ابوي ووافق .. 
مرايم: اكيد بيواافق عشان هالعيون .. ههههههههههههههه 
مـبارك: الله يهنيــه .. 
الجازية تمت شوية تطالع في مبارك وهو يطالع فيها ...
الجازية:عن اذنكم .. انا سايرة فوق مرايم ما بتيين؟؟ 
مرايم: هيه يالله .. 
وامسكوا يدين بعضهم هم الثنتين وساروا لغرفتهم ..
شمـس: ضيعتها من يدك يا مبارك .. 
مـبارك: شو ؟ شنهي ؟؟
شمـس: الجازية .. كانت تحبك .. ومن عيونها للحينه احسها تحبك ..
مـبارك: ومن عيوني انا.. ماشفتي انا احب منو؟؟
شمـس: ان شاء الله تلاقي البنت اللي تسعدك و تسعدها ... تصبح على خير ..
مـبارك: وانتي من اهل الخير .. 
شمـس: تحمل بروحك .. وانسى الماضي وعيش حياتك .. 
اخذت شنطتها واتجهت للباب مغادرة .. وقفت شوية عند الباب وهي تطالع مبارك اللي للحينه عيونه و نظراته متعلقة فيها .. وسكرت الباب وراها.. ومع تسكيرة الباب مبارك يغمض عيونه و يجلس عالصوفـا .. حاس بضيق تنفس و يفتح ازراره عشان يتهوى .. ويشرب كاس الماي اللي كان محطوط على الطاولة جدامة..
=============================
الجازية ومرايم بغرفة مرايم
=============================
على السرير متغطيين و مبندين الليت ماعدا ضوء خفيف من الاباجورة اللي على الكوميدينو الي جنب السرير ...
الجازية: نظراته لها كانت كلها حـب ..
مرايـم: ونظراتج له كانت كلها حـب...
الجازية: انا اقصد مبارك وشمس ..
مرايـم:وانا اقصدج انتي ومبارك ..
الجازية:يا ترى شكانت تبي منه .. شاللي كانوا يقولونه ..
مرايـم: تبين تعرفين؟؟
الجازية:يا ليت ..
مرايـم:ليش.؟؟
الجازية: مجرد فضول..
مرايـم:للحين تحبينه.. 
الجازية:دفنت حبه بقلبي واريد اتناساه ..
مرايـم:تتناسينه مو تنسينه ؟؟
الجازية: مو بسهوله هالشي يصير .. لكن عشان زوجي اللي يحبني .. عشان حقه علي .. لازم مافكر بغيره .. 
مرايـم: ما حبيتي ياسر؟؟
الجازية: حبيته وعزيته .. ولو يخيروني بينه وبين مبارك ماختار غيره ... الحب بعد الزواج اهو الحب اللي يدوم يا حبيبتي ... لكن مستحيل بعد انسى مبارك .. لكن هم مستحيل اتخيل حد زوج لي غير ياسر
مرايـم: غريبة .. !
الجازية:مو غريبة يا مرايم.. ياسر انسان طيب فوق ما تتصورين .. يسوي اللي يقدر عليه عشان ما يزعلني .. حنون لاخر درجة .. رومانسي فوق ما تتصورين.. يحبني ويعشقني حب جنوني .. 
مرايـم: يا سلام . ..!!
الجازية: ياسر ما يستاهل اني اجرحه ولو بخدش صغير .. كفاية حبه الكبير لي .. اللي محتويني فيه ومايخلين افكر بحد ثاني غيره..
مرايـم: ومبارك؟
الجازية: مبارك حبيبي .. لكن اخوي الحبيب .. الحب ما يتغير و يصير شي ثاني .. لكني غيرت نوع الحب .. وخليته حب اخوي ..
مرايـم: تهقين يجي اليوم اللي يستوي حبي لمحمد شراة حبج لمبارك؟؟
الجازية: ماحد يدري .. دنيا غريبة .. وفلسفة اغرب
مرايـم:آآآه 
الجازية: اللي يذوق الحب يبتلي به .. والله يشافيج من هالبلوة..
مرايـم: الله يسمع منج ..
الجازية:انتي جايبتني عشان انام لو تسهريني للصبح ..
مرايـم: ول منج ... نامي نامي ..
الجازية تبتسم لها: نامي ولا تفكرين بشي .. خلي كل شي على الله .. 
مرايـم: والنعم بالله
++++++++++++++++
في شقـة علي وسمـاح
++++++++++++++++
دخل علي واستغرب من الجو .. 
الليتات مطفيـة .. في ضـوء خفيف .. وموسيقى هادئة .. شو مستوي اوني مخربط بالعنوان...
تراجع .. طلع برى البيت عند الباب يجيك رقم شقتـه ..
دخل وراح لين المطبخ .. لمكان صوت الموسيقى ... 
وشاف طاولة الطعام عليها اصناف مختلفة .. وشموع .. والموسيقى الهادية اللي تريح الاعصـاب ..
دخلت سماح المطبخ واهي حاملة معهـا مزهرية الورد .. اول ما شفاته انحرجت ..
كانت لابسة فستان بسيط ناعم لونه وردي وحلو .. ومكياج خفيف انعكست فيه حمرة خدودها الخجلة بلون الفستان..
سمـاح تبتسم له: وصلـت .. ؟
علـي: يقولون!! انا حسبت تخربطت بالشقة ..
سمـاح: هههههههه ليش فيها شي غريب ..
علـي: ماغريب الا الشيطان .. (ويحك راسه)
سمـاح:محظرة لك اليوم عشا معتبر كله من طباخ يديني ..
علـي: تسلم يدينج ..
سمـاح: ايلس لاه ... 
وتشيل تسفيرته من على راسه .. وتحطهم على الكرسي القريب منه ..
علـي: شي مناسبة اليوم؟؟
سمـاح:لآ .. بس شبعت من اكل المطاعم ..قلت اذوقك من طبـاخي..
علـي: مشكورة وماتقصرين ... 
واكل اول لقمة .. وتلتها ثانية وثالثه ... 
علـي: شو هالاكل .. لالا عجيببببب وحارمتني منه كل هالفترة ههههه
سمـاح واحمرت خجلا: آسفـة..
علـي: على شنو؟؟
سمـاح: حرمتك من اشياء وايد وانت مالك ذنب .. انت انظلمت مثل ما انا انظلمت ..
علـي يمسك يدها و بحناح: لا تقولي هالشي .. الله يخليج لي ..
سمـاح سحبت يدها بهدوء من بين يدينه ..
علـي: انا آسف .. 
سمـاح: ماصار شي يستاهل تتأسف عليه ..
علي كان يطالعها .. مستغرب منها ومن كلامها .. اونها امي كلمتها اليوم .. او امها قالت لها شي غيرها .. !! يمكن كل شي جايز..
علـي: الحمد لله .. تسلم الايادي ..
سمـاح: ما كلت شي ..
علـي:كل هذا وماكلت شي .. هههههههههههههههه
سمـاح: هني وعافية ...
وقام غسل يدينـه... واخذ تسفيرته .. عسب انه بيسير غرفته ... لان كل واحد منهم له غرفة لحاله!
علـي: تصبحين على خير ..
سمـاح: بترقد؟
علـي: هيه تامرين شي؟؟
سمـاح: هيه .. آمر ..
علـي: تددلي؟؟ 
سمـاح: امس سمعت صوت قطو .. وخفت .. ماعرفت انام ..
علـي: تبين انتبادل بالغرف ..؟؟
سمـاح اسكتت .. افهم ياخي ..
علـي: طيب .. تبين اونسج عسب اذا يالج القطو انبح في ويهه عشان يخاف ويشرد؟؟
سمـاح: القطوا راح يخاف مو؟؟ 
علـي: انتي شتقولين؟؟
سمـاح كل اللي سوته انها ابتسمت له ونزلت راسها...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
اليوم الثاني صبـاحا
بيت بوعبد الرحمن
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
على الفطور ...
ماجد و محمـد و وسمية و بوعبدالرحمن..
محمـد: يوبا طالبك طلبة ...
بوعبدالرحمن: سم ياولدي..
محمـد: سم الله عدوك .. بعد ما نخلص الريوق يكون احسن..
بوعبدالرحمن يطالع وسمية .. يمكن تدري بشي عن اللي يبيه محمـد لكنها بنظراتها اوحت له انها ماتدري... 
بوعبدالرحمن: صار ياولدي ..
في الصالة يكلم محمد ابوه .. وامـه كانت جالسة معهم ...
محمـد: ابـويه انا ابي اعرس ..
تهللت اسارير وسمية: هذا الساعة المباركة ..
تشجع بوعبدالرحمن: عالبركة ياولدي .. من بنته ..؟؟
محمـد: بنت السالم ما غيرها ..
وسمية تغيرت ملامحها!! اونها تذكرت يوم انها اتصلت بمرايم وطلبت منها تبتعد عن ولدها!!
بوعبدالرحمن: على خير ان شاء الله .. نخلي امك تخطبها لك ..
محمـد: ابيك انت تخطبها لي .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: هذي سوالف حريم ..
محمـد: ابيها تكون خطبة رجاجيل .. و كلمة رجاجيل ..
وسمية كانت الدمعة بتطيح من عينها ولكنها متمالكة نفسـها ..
بوعبدالرحمن: شقلتي يا وسمية ..؟؟
وسمية: اللي يريحكم .. ويريح محمد ..
ماجد كان نازل من على الدري ...
مـاجد: يا حظك يا محمد .. اخيرا جالك الدور و راح يدورون راحتك ..
تركهم ماجد وطلع برى البيت .. قام محمد وقف سلم عليهم واهو ساير.. 
محمـد: اتمنى ان نروح لهم اليوم .. او نتصل عليهم ناخذ موعد من هالساعة .. 
اول ما طلع محمد مسحت وسمية دمعتها ..
بوعبدالرحمن:: علامج يا وسمية ..
وسمية: انا غلطت في حقهم بشنو ..؟؟ ليش كلهم يعاملوني هالمعاملة ..
بوعبدالرحمن: تحكمنا في مصير عيالنا وايد يا وسمية .. وايد .. صار الوقت اللي نخلي كل واحد يختار طريقه..
وسمية: هذا واجبنا .. نداريهم .. نعرفهم الصح من الغلط ..
بوعبدالرحمن: هذا واجبنا في صغرهم .. او لما يغلطون .. مو لما يشبون ماشاء الله عليهم و يصيرون اطول عنا .. الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام يا وسمية قال ..
وسمية: عليه الصلاة والسلام
بوعبدالرحمن: ولا تربوا ابناءكم على اخلاقهم فهم خلقوا لزمان غير زمانكم..صدق الرسول الكريم
وسمية: ابي اعيالي يسامحوني .. ابي المهم لحضني شراة قبل يا بوعبدالرحمن .. كفاية فقدت واحد .. كفاية ..
بوعبدالرحمن: الله كريم يام عبدالرحمن
وسمية: سير اتصل الهم الحينه .. اخذ موعد عشان تخطبونها له..
بوعبدالرحمن:صار ..
دق الرقم واتصل ببيت السالم وخبرهم ان يبون موعد عشان يخطبون بنتهم مرايم لولدهم محـمد الماجد...
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
نفس الصبـاح
بيت السالم
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
الجازية ومرايم توهم صاحيين من النوم ...
الجازية كانت تصلي قضاء لانها ما اتوعت لاذان الفجر ...
كملت صلاتها .. 
مرايم: كنتي نايمة كأنج احطبه كل ماقعدج ما تقعدين..
الجازية: كأني مخدرة .. لكن نومة عجيبة
مرايم:ههههههههههههههه
شما كانت تدق الباب .. ودخلت ..
شما: صباح الخير يا حلوين..
مرايم: صبحج الله بالخير ياوجه الخير .. احلى صباح والله 
شما: هو فعلا احلى صباح ..
الجازية: أي ادري تقصدين لاني هالصباح معاكم ههههههههه
شما: هذا سبب ياوجه الخير.. بس اكو سبب ثاني..
مرايم: سبب شو؟
شما: خطاب لمرايم..
مرايم بتنهد:اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله 
الجازية: صج خالتي .. ومنو سعيد الحظ هذا
مرايم: امداج سميته سعيد حظ .. قولي تعيس حظ .. انا مابي اعرس قبل لا اخلص دراستي وجامعتي..
شما: طيب انتي عرفي منو اول .. يمكن تغيرين رايج ..
مرايم: مو مهم منو .. 
الجازية: انا ابي اعرف .. قولي لي خالتي منو؟؟
مرايم بتأفف وتسد اذونها: مابي اعرف ولابي اسمع
شما: ولد الماجد ... 
وشالت مرايم ايدينها من على اذونها .. مبطلة عينها..
شما: ولد وسمية ام عبدالرحمن .. 
مرايم جلست تبي تستوعب واتطالع بخالتها شما ..
شما: محمد عبدالله الماجد..
الجازية: يؤؤه .. مرااايم .. مريوووووووم .. (وتروح الجازية و تبوس مرايم) .. الف الف مبروك حبيبتي ..
مرايم مو مستعوبة .. لا يكون بس خالتي شما عرفت شي وتبي تختبرني؟؟
الجازية: شفيج الريم علامج..
مرايم وعلامات الضيق باينة عليها ..
مرايم: قلت مابي اتزوج .. لحد ماخلص دراستي .. لا ولد الماجد .. ولا غيره..
شما: على العموم فكري زين .. اهم اخذوا موعد عشان يقابلون ابوج الليلة .. 
مرايم:قلت لكم مابيه .. مابي ..
الجازية: هدي اعصابج مرايم شفيج ..
شما: انا راح اتركج مع الجازية .. تامرين شي؟
الجازية: سلامتج خالتي..
طلعت شما وسكرت الباب وراها ودخلت مرايم في نوبة بكـاء..
+++++++++
وقفت شوية شما عند باب حجرتها مستغربة من تصرفات مرايم .. 
نزلت على الدري و شافت مبارك .. جاي عرقان لانه رايح يتمشى ويعمل رياضة..
خبرته عن خطبة مرايم...
مبـارك: منووو؟؟؟
شمـا: اخو رفيجك .. شفيك ..؟
وقف مبارك للحظات يفكر .. محمد .. اخو علي .. يذكر ان علي قال له ان اخوه يحب وحدة ويباها.. وكان رافض ياخذ سماح عشانها .. يعني شنو .. هالوحدة اختي انا .. معقولة.. مرايم؟؟ ومحمد؟؟؟
ترك مبارك شما واهي واقفة.. وراح يركض على الدري .. لحد ما وصل عندي غرفة مرايم .. طق الباب وردت عليه الجازية .. عدلت شيلتها وافتحت له الباب ..
شما استغربت وخافت من ردة فعله .. راحت وراه لغرفتها ..
مبـارك: تبجين؟؟ ليش تبجين؟؟ دموع الفرح هذي يا مرايم .. دموع الفرح ياختيه؟؟
الجازية: مرايم صادها السرير وعورتها ريلها و بجت الدلوعة..
مبـارك:انتي سكتي .. انا ما كلمتج.. اكيد انتي تدرين وتتسترين عليها..
مريم: انت شتقول .. مبارك .. 
مبـارك:من متى تعرفين محمد.. من متى لج علاقة معاه اعترفي..
مريم بطلت عيونها .. شو هالرمسة ومن اخوها مبارك؟؟!!
مبـارك يودها من شعرها واهو معصب: قولي .. خبريني .. تحبينه؟؟؟؟
مريم: شعري .. راسي مبارك هدني .. واللي يخليك..
الجازية: حرام عليك تهون عليك تسوي بها جي..
مبـارك:قلت لج لا اتدخلين بيني وبين اختي..فاهمة 
مريم: مبارك والله ماسويت شي والله..
ويعطي مبارك اخته كـف..
شما تصرخ بوجهه: مبارك!!!
جمـد مكانه... 
مبـارك: لو سمحتي خالتي .. انا اتفاهم مع اختي مابي حد يدخل ..
شما: وانا حد يا مبارك .. صرت انا حد الحينه ..
وراحت شما لمرايم ولمتها بحضنها ..
شما: جي الناس تتفاهم .. يا فاهم 
مبـارك: المحترمة عندها علاقة مع اخو رفيجي ..
شما: اذا كنت انت تشك بأخو رفيجك ليش ترافجه... وان شكيت فيه المفروض ما تشك بأختك
مبـارك: انا .. هي 
شما: مالك حق تشك فيها .. فاهم.. وان مديت يدك عليها انا اللي بوقف لك .. وساعتها قول لي يا حد لا تتدخلين ..
مبـارك نزل راسه و فتح الباب قوة يبي يطلع .. ونادته شما
شما: انا ما كملت كلامي .. ويا فاهم.. ياللي تتكلم عن الاحترام.. لما الاكبر منك يكلمك توقف تسمعه مو تشرد و تصفع الباب ..
وقف مبـارك وعاطنهم ظهـره واهو يسمع..
شما: اذا تقول ان مريم لها علاقة مع اخو رفيجك .. هذا ما يقلل من شأن احد فيهم..
مبـارك لها دار بسرعة وعلامات ويهه ما تتفسر وحتى الجازية تطالع فيه واهي خايفة منه ..
شما كل كلامها له بحدة: اعتقد ان اخو رفيجك انسان محترم .. ومن عايلة حشيم .. وماعتقد ان ترافج ناس واطية او مو محترمة...
وتكمل: واعتقد ان اختك محترمة اكثر عنك وعنه .. ولاحد يقدر يرمس عليها بكلمه وحدة .. 
مبـارك منزل راسه..
مبـارك: علي قال لي ان في وحدة براس اخوه .. ويباها وهي تباه ..
شما: ما فيها شي؟؟
مبـارك: شقاعدة تقولين؟؟
شما: تعلم تكلمني بأحترام اكثر ..
مبـارك: انا آسف .. انفعلت..
شما: ام رفيجك من زمان تبي مرايم لحد من عيالها .. سبق وخطبتها لولدها الله يرحمه .. وردت اطلبتها لولدها الثاني .. مو لجمالها ولا دراستها.. لأ.. لاخلاقها وعايلتها واحترامها لنفسها للناس.. هذا للي خلاها اتمسك فيها.. واحد يوصفون له بنية بهالجمال وبهالاخلاق شلون ما تبيه يتعلق فيها ويباها من الخاطر ...
مبـارك: قال اهي بعد تبيه..
شما: هي مافيها شي .. ردينا عليهم خبر انها مو رافضته .. بعد ما اتخرج يصير خير.. واهم اعتبروها موافقة مبدئية ..
مبـارك: ليش انا امدري عن هالشي ... وابويه ماقال لي..
شما: لان هالكلام صار بين الحريم وبس .. ويوم صار الجد .. على طول تكلموا الرجاجيل واطلبوها من ابوك..
مبـارك: صج يا خالتي..
شما تبتسم له معاتبة: صج يا ولدي ..
مبـارك: انا آسف .. انفعلت .. 
شما: هذا دليل حبك لاختك وخوفك عليها .. بس الشك هذا دليل عدم ثقة .. وهذا اكيد ضايق اختك ..
مرايم طول الوقت كانت لامة خالتها و شعرها مغطي وييهها.. والدموع تارسة ويهها...
شما: اعتقد الحينه اختك تستاهل كلمة اعتذار على الأقل ..
مبـارك: تستاهل .. 
راح يم اخته وازادت تمسكا بشما ,,, 
باسها على راسها .. وقال لها: انه آسف .. سامحيني يا مرايم .. ماستاهل تبجين كل هالدموع.. (وطلع عنهم)..
سكرت الجازية الباب ورا مبارك ..
مرايم: خالتي .. واهي تبجي ..
شما: انا كنت حاسة ان اكو شي.. الحمد لله كل شي عدى على خير..
الجازية: صج الكلام اللي قلته خالتي .. وكنت تدرين ان محمد يباها وامه خبرتج.؟؟
شما: كل هالكلام قلته من عندي .. لاني ادري مرايم بنيتي ما تسوي شي غلط .. اكيد مو مرايم؟؟
مرايم: والله .. 
وانخفت صوتها وتمت تبجي .. 
وخبرت الجازية ومرايم القصة لشما .. حتى لو احتفظت ببعض الاحاسيس الصغيرة لنفسها..
+++++++++++++++
في ديوانية بيت السالم
+++++++++++++++
الجد سالم .. بومبارك .. مبارك .. واحمد ...
محمـد وعلي و بو عبد الرحمن ..
نـاصر بومبارك: هذا شرف لنا صراحـة ان نناسب عايلة طيبة شراتكم...
بو عبد الرحمن: الشرف لنا احنا يابو مبارك .. 
علي: نعتبر هالكلام موافقة على طلبناا يابومبارك ..
الجد سالم: الصراحة ان البنت كانت رافضة .. تبي تكمل دراستها بالاول وماندري شنو ردها الحينه!
بو عبد الرحمن: اذا ممكن تسألونها وتخبرنا .. وخير البر عاجله..
ناصر: سير صوب الحريم .. اسألهم ورد لنا جواب ...
مبارك: صار .. عن اذنكم ..
بو عبد الرحمن: اذنك معاك ..
محمد كان يالس وساكت .. كأنه بيقدم امتحان و ينتظر نتيجته بنفس الوقت .. يالله تكون في عوني..
<<<<<<<
مبارك: ينطرون رد ...
مريم: قول لهم انا مو موافقة .. 
كل العيون متجهة صوبها ... خواتها وشما و الجازية كانوا معاها ...
شما: اخذي وقت فكري يا بنتي .. 
رباب: جواب نهائي مرايم؟؟
فطيم: سكتي انتي .. 
مريم: رد نهائي .. 
مبارك: راح اقول لهم انج تبين تكملين دراستج .. 
شما: واذا سألو عن الملكة الحينه وبعدين الزواج؟
مريم: قول لهم ماتبي شي يشغلها .. والله يعطيهم احسن عني ..
مبارك: مرايم انا آسف على اللي صار اليوم .. مابي هالشي يكون السببب في رفضج ..
مريم تبتسم في سخرية وتقول في قلبها .. هذا اللي جاني منه .. الم في الم ..
مريم: هذا ردي ياخوي ..

----------


## لحن الخلود

دخل عليهم مبارك وهو منزل راسه .. ومن علامات وجهه .. عرفوا الرد ..
مبارك: البنت تبي تكمل دراستها .. وماتبي شي ثاني يشغلها ..
------==========------
بيت بو عبدالرحمن ..
------==========------
محمد نازل من على الدري واهو حامل شنطته بيده..
وسمية تبجي... كتب عليها ان تبكي .. هل هو ظلم القدر .. او ما جنته يديها.. لله العالم..
وسمية: امنتك بالله لا تروح تسافر وتتركني ياولدي...
محمد:ماعاد شي تجبرني اتم هني .. خلاص تعبت .. خليني ارتاح .. خليني اغير جو وانسى وارد لكم .....
وسمية:لا ما تسير 
محمد: واللي يعافيج يمه ... ابوس ايدج اعتقيني لوجه الله..
بوعبدالرحمن: خليه يا وسمية.. خليه يشوف طريقه .. ومرده بيرجع لنا .. اولاحد ماله الا اهله وعزوتـه...
محمد: تسلم ابويه .. انا موب بعيد عنكم .. بوظبي موب بعيده .. وقت اللي تطلبوني بدقايق اصير عندكم .. 
بوعبدالرحمن: ولمتى بتم هناك...
محمد: عقدي مع الجريدة لسنتين .. وبعدها اتثبت و اشوف اذا في امكانية للنقل او لا ..
بوعبدالرحمن: الله يوفجك يا ولدي ..
محمد وقف للحظة عند الباب .. والبشكارة تاخذ الشنطة من عنده و تسير توديها السيارة... دمعت عينه و طاحت الدمعة قبل لا يتداركها ... اعتصر قلب امه واهي تشوفه بهالحالة..
وسمية: آآآآآه .. انا السبب .. اناااا..
****************
في بيت السالم
****************
مرايم تكلم فطيم ... 
مرايم: اسفة يا فطيم .. ماودي اكون السبب في ..
فطيم : لا تكملين.. 
رباب جاية تركض من برى وحاملة مجلة بيدها ..
رباب: لحقوووووووو لحقوووو لحقوو..
فطيم: شصااااااير..
رباب: فزنا .. فزناااااا..
التموا البيت كلهم على صوت رباب وجاو يشوفون شالسالفة...
فطيم: يمه.. فزتي بجائزة الأم المثالية ..
مرايم: واحنا العايلة المثالية..
بومبارك: صج والله فزتوو؟؟
شما: اونك تدري انت بعد ..
بومبارك: هيه خبروني هههههه
رباب: مبروك يا أمنا المثالية ..
فطيم: مبروك يا أمنا المثالية ..
أحمد: مبروك يا أمنا المثالية ..
مريم: مبروك يا أمنا المثالية .. وتروح تلمها
مبارك: مبروك يا أمنا المثالية .. ويحبها على راسها
ناصر: مبروك يا أمنا المثالية .....ههههههههههههه 
شما تمسح دموع الفرح: مادري شقول .. ربي يخليكم لي .. انتو اللي مبروك علي فيكم .. يا اسرتي المثالية ...
++++++++
تذكرون النذر اللي على بومبارك إذا الله عافى مبارك من طيحته انه يسوي ذبيحة و ييروح الحج اهو وحرمته وامه وابوه ..الذبيحة وسواهاا مباشر من بعد قومة مبارك .. صار موسم الحج هالسنة وزارو بيت الله الحرام وحجوا الحج الأكـبر ... 
الله يوعدنا وياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## لحن الخلود

¤؛° الجزء الـتاسع و الثلاثون °؛¤
الفصل الثاني من الجزء الاخيــــــــــــــــر
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
بعد مـرور 3 سنوات
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
-----
بوظبي
------
في جريـدة الاخبار الي يشتغل فيها محمد واسامة...
محمد كان على مكتبـه .. 
جاله أسامه ورمى على طاولته ضرف ..
أسامه: خـذ
محمد: شنو هذا؟
أسامه: اوراقك وتجهيزات سفرك لمصر ..
محمد:اوراق شو بعد .. مو انت اللي المفروض تسافر ..
أسامه: انا ماقدر .. عيد زواجي وعيد ميلاد الشيخة حرميته بأسبوع السفر .. يعني لو اسافر واخليها تسفرني من الدنيا هذي كلها ..ههههه 
محمد: الله يقطع بليسك .. وشلون انزين على كيفك انت انا اروح بدالك ..
أسامه: في تخصصنا ماكو غيري وغيرك .. وانا رشحتك وعلى طول وافق رئيس التحرير ..
محمد: تسلم يا بومحمد ...الا شخبار ولدك؟؟
أسامه: لا تذكرني فيه .. طول الليل ما يخلين انام .. وش لي انا بالزواج والعيال وعوار الراس ..
محمد: حد قالك حب واتزوج ههههههههههههههههه
أسامه: شر لا بد منه .. اشووف فيك يوم يامحمد..
محمد: تقصد ولدك؟؟
أسامه: جان زين اغمض عين وافتح عين اشوفه كبر و وعلى وش جوازهههههههههههههههه
محمد: جواز لو باسبورت ههههههه
أسامة: يخف دمك
------
بيت السالم
------
نـاصر: ماوصيج على روحج يا بنيتي ..
مريـم: لا تخاف يبه بنتك ريال ههههههه 
نـاصر:ربي يحفظج ان شاء الله 
شما: يعني مالقو غيرج الوزارة يرسلونج برى البلاد..
مـريم: اكو بس مو بنفس كفائتي .. وبعدين معاي 3 غيري وكلهم حريم وانا اصغرهم
نـاصر: اشوه كلها اسبوع و بتردين.. واخوج ان شاء الله كلها شهر و اهو راجع البلاد..
مـريم: هيه وبعدها تفتخر فيه واهو راجع بالماجستير ويحظر للدكتوراه
نـاصر: كل اللي اتمناه اشوفكم مرتاحين ومتزوجين و بأعلى المناصب
مـريم: يالله ابووويه عشان توصلني لا تسير عني الطيارة..
مرايم تخرجت من الجامعة .. ولانها من الاوائل على دفعتها فتوظفت مباشرة في الوزارة وكانت موظفة كفؤ .. وتم اختيارها للسفر للمؤتمر العالمي اللي بينعقد في مصر.. عشان تقوم بمهمة الترجمة اذا احتاجها أي احد من مبعوثين الوزارة ..
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
أم الدنيـــــ مصرــــــــا
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
مجموعة الصحفيين مجتمعين مع المترجمين و النواب العربيين في المؤتمر ....
مجتمعين في فندق الضيافة الموجودة فيه الجالية الاماراتية ...و جميع الجاليات العربية..
محمد شل نظارته ينظفها .. واهو يعدل بأوراقه اللي على الطاولة اللي الكل مجتمع عليها في زاوية من زوايا الاستراحة بالفندق.. وكان الجميع موجودين...
يرى طيف من بعيد...
بنت خليجية .. 
لابسة شيلة سودا .. وقميص طويل لونه بني كأنه عباية لتحت الريل مفتوح من الامام باين منه بانطلون أسود.. شالة معها حقيبة يد صغيرة.. بنية بشك اسود.. لا تضع ولا شيء من الماكياج الي يشوفه على البنات اللي معاها .. وكأنهم رايحين عرس .. وعندها فايل أوراق .. 
وجهها كان يضيء جمالا .. جمال رباني ..
يراقب خطواتها .. سيرها ... ملامحها ..
هالبنت انا اعرفها .. هالويه الصافي انا اعرفه .. هالعيون انا شفتها..
مـرايــــــــم
جلست معه على نفس الطاولة الطويلة ... هي ومن معها .. شو تسوي هنا؟؟؟
هذي هي والا انا صرت احلم فيها وانا صاحي .. حتى لهنا ذكراها تلاحقني!!
جلست ما انتبهت منو مقابلها .. رفعت راسها .. ترى ما تسر به العيون .. وماتنبض به القلوب .. هذا هو .. معقول.. وإلا انا صرت اتخليه انه جنبي حتى وانا هنا .. 
مـحـمــــد

 : ….اخوي محمد ممكن تعطيني الاوراق اللي عندك ...
هذا هوو .. الشخص هذا ناداه .. قال له محمد .. هو؟؟ يعني اهو لو مو هو؟؟؟
 : …مريم شفيج ساكتة .. راويهم مستندات الترجمة اللي عندج..
هذي هي .. البنت هذي نادتها .. قالت لها مريم.. اهي؟؟ يعني اهي الريم ما غيرها؟؟؟ تجمعنا بعد كل هالسنين بديرة غربة وبمكان واحد وعلى طاولة وحدة..
كانت تبجي تبجي ..
كان يبي يصرخ ...
وقفت هي .. ووقف هو مع بعض وبنفس الوقت..
مريم: عن اذنكم .. احس اني تعبانة شوي .. يا ريت يا فاطمة تخبريني بنتيجة هالاجتماع..
محمد: صالح انا ساير شوية عندي كم شغلة اسويهم ضروي .. انت تابع الاجتماع معاهم..
راحت هي لغرفتها .. وتحس انها تسمع صوت دقات قلبها مع كل خطوة تخطيها...
راح هو للرسبشن .. وطلب الامارات .. واتصل بصديقة اسامة بالجريدة..
محمد: هلا و غلا يا بعد قلبي وحبيبي بو محمد...
أسامة:هلا وغلا بالحبايب ...
محمد:هلا بريحة البلاد .. هلا بـ ..
أسامة: هلا هلا هلا .. بعد هالهلاا شوو فيك؟؟ وش اخبارك؟؟
محمد:اسكت يا أسامة لو تدري منو شفت من ثواني ... موب قادر .. مدري به علم والا حلم ..
أسامة: اقول خوك شفت منوو؟؟
محمد: شفتها .. ماراح تتوقع من ... 
أسامة: بنت السالم ؟؟؟
محمد:شو دراك!!!!!!!!!!!!
أسامة: صار لكم يومين وبنفس الفندق و رايحين لنفس السبب وتوك احين تشوفها!!
محمد: يا ربيـه!! شو دراك انته وشو عرفك؟؟؟
أسامة:ههههههههه ادري من قبل لا تسافر .. شفت اسمها في لستة الجالية الاماراتية اللي بتسير هناك..
محمد: عشان جي تنازلت عن السيرة لي؟؟
أسامة: تستاهل وانا اخوك .. وقلت فرصة يمكن تقدر ترجع حبك اللي ضاع منك من سنين وعفس حياتك عفاس..
محمد: مو قادر استوعب .. يعني انا وهي بنفس المكان ..... يالله !!!
أسامة: اغتنم هالفرصة .. ومو تيلس اتفرج عليها لحد ما ينقضي هالاسبوع وترجع البلاد كأنك يابو زيد ما غزيت ...
محمد: عسـى ربي لا يحرمني منك يخوي.. 
اسامة: ولو اخو و عزيز وغالي ونا خوك ..
محمد: شخبار الامارات واهلها .. وزوجتك ووولدك
اسامة: بخير مانشكي باس .. الليلة اكمل سنتين على زواجي 
محمد: راح تحتفل من الزين اليوم هاا ههههههههاااااي
اسامة: لو ودي سويت جنازة .. ماهي حرمة هذي ام السانين 
محمد: تبي اقطع لك السانها؟؟
اسامة: تخسي الا نت .. هذي شيخة النسوان حرمتيـه ... ام محمد سميك يالخام ..
محمد: وا بويه منك ... طيب انا ساير اشوف الاجتماع
اسامة: جالسة معاكم؟؟
محمد بضيق: اعتقد انها لما شافتني تعومست وقامت .. 
اسامة: لا لا ههههههه زين المهم انها عرفتك .. هههه صفا لك الجو يا بوجاسم..
محمد: عنلاااتك .. يالله في امان الله
اسامة: امان الكريم
وسار محمد وين الاجتماع جسدا .. ولكن عقلا و قلبا عندها..وكله شوق لشوفتها والجلسة معاها..
محمــد شـاف صالح اللي معه يتكلم مع البنت اللي كانت تكلمها مريـم..
استغرب .. ولكنها انفتحت اساريره ... ولما جا له صديقة صالح جلس جنبه ومعه اوراق.. قام يسولف معاه ..
محمد:اقول صـالح .. منهي اللي كنت تكلمها من شوي ...
صالح: هذي بنت عميـه .. معانا هنا جاية عشان المؤتمر من صوب الوزارة ..
محمد: اهـاا 
صالح:ليه تسأل عنها؟؟ الحرمة متزوجة هههههههههههه
محمد:ههههههههههههه ماقصدي عليها هي .. 
صالح:عيل على منو؟؟
محمد: البنت اللي كانت معاها... 
صالح:مريم ؟
محمد: وانت شدراك باسمها؟؟
صالح: سمعتها تناديها .. وشفتك شلون كنت اتطالعها!!
محمد: اوني مشبه عليها .. طلعت اخت رفيجي..
صالح:اهااا !! 
محمد: اقدر اطلب منك طلب ؟؟
صالح:اطلب وانا خوك سـم ؟
محمد:سم الله عدوك ... ابي رقم هالبنت
صالح: افا!! ما هقيتها منك .. توك تقول اخت صديقك .. !! وإلا لاننا موب ببلادنا تقوم تعفس الدنيا!
محمد:لا يخوك فهمتني غلط ..وانا موب مال هالسوالف .. بس ماتدري يمكن يكون لي نصيب مع هالبنت!!
صالح:شلون يعني !!
محمد:شلون بعد ... يمكن تعجبني واتزوجها ..
صالح: مشاء الله عليك مرة وحدة اتزوجها!!
محمد:انا ما عندي مني مناك .. طريجي دايركت وماعندي لف ودوران..وسوالف المراهقين كبرنا عليها
صالح: ولايهمك اخبرها لك ..
محمد: خليها تقولها بينهم وبين بعض بدون لاحد يدري عسب يصير احراج .. تقول لها محمد ولد الماجد يبي يكلمها إذا ما عليها امر.. حتى لو من تلفون السويت..
صالح: صار واناخوك ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

فاطمة ومريم يتشاركون بغرفة وحدة .. والبنتين الثانيين مع بعض ..
فاطـمة: اقول مريومة .. 
مريـم كانت جالسة على السرير وفاردة مجموعة اوراق وعندها الترجمان و تكتب نوتات بدفتر عندها....
فاطـمة: في واحد معجب فيج .. ويبي رقمج او يرمس معج..
مريـم:لا والله!! يبي الرقم بعد ..
فاطـمة:غرضه شريف .. اونج عيبتيه ويبي يخطبش .. 
مريـم: ومنو هذا اللي ما عنده نظر ..
فاطـمة:الا قولي كله نظر ... اسمه محمد الماجد ..
مريـم اعتفست ملامح وييهها: .. شنو؟؟ معقولة؟؟
فاطـمة: شفيج .. انا شاكة انج اتعرفينه ..
مريـم:ها .. ايوه ..اخو ربيع اخويا ..
فاطـمة:ايووووووه 
مريـم: منو قال لج تقولين انتي انه معجب او يبي رقمي او هالخرابيط؟؟
فاطـمة: ولد عمي .. صاحبه .. وطلب منه يقول لي بعد ما شافني معاج..
مريـم: اهو ياي هني من طرف أي دائرة؟؟
فاطـمة: جريدة الأخبــــار..
مريـم: اها ...
فاطمـة: ِشقلتي؟؟
مريم اسكتت تفكر وتراجع نفسها... انا للحينه احبه .. كنت افتكر نسيته .. اثاريني اتناساه.. لكني ما قويت .. يبي يكلمني! اونه يحبني هو بعد!! بس حبه ضعيف.. هو بغاني من قبل وانا رفضته.. لانه ما يستاهلني .. ليش هالغرور و المكابر يا مرايم .. عطيه فرصة.. لا لا اعوذ بالله .. مو ليش اني بعيدة عن اهلي انسى تقاليدي ومبادئي.. لكن!! اذا التقاليد ما تعارض الشرع انا ليش اهتم .. احنا في ام الدنيا .!!لكن ماراح اتعدى الحدود... انا ما بسوي شي غلط والعياذ بالله.. 
فاطـمة:شقلتي مرايم .. صراحة انا اشوفه انسان محترم واقول ما راح تخسرين شي اذا سمعتيه...
مريـم: شتشورين علي ...؟
فاطـمة: انتي بكيفج .. بس مافيها شي لو انه يكلمج من تلفون السويت على الاقل .. وتشوفين شنو يبي منج.. يمكن يكون هو نصيبج .. واهو على ارض بلادج ماصار لكم ان اتلاقون .. والله كاتب لكم ان تكون بداية العلاقة الابديه من هنا..
مريـم:طيب ..
فاطـمة: شنو؟؟
مريـم: خليه يتصل على التلفون هني.. واذا سمحتي اذا اهو اتصل ابي اكون لحالي ..
فاطـمة: طاع هذي ..!!
++++++++++++
دري محمد وطار من الفرح واتصل لها وكانت لحالها ...
محمـد: سلام عليكم؟؟ مرحبا الساع
مريـم:مرحبا مليـون..
اثنينهم ساكتين .... 
يبي يكسر هالسكوت .. ما جا في باله غير كلمة وحدة ..
محمـد: احبـج..
غمضت مريـم عيونها .. وسرحت في هالكلمة .. آآه ,,, شو هالدنياا .. آه يا قلبي الشقي..
محمـد: انا آسـف
مريـم: آسف لانك حبيتني؟؟
محمـد: آسف على كل شي ... الا اني حبيتج .. لأني للحينه احبج .. وراح اظل طول عمري احبج..
مريـم: والمطلوب الحينه ..
محمـد: مريم انتي ما عطيتني فرصة اشرح لج شي .. لا ادافع عن نفسي .. ولا ابرر حبي .. ولا فهمتي ضروفي .. رفضتيني وظلمتيني ..
مريـم: انا انجرحت منك .. ومن اهلك ..
محمـد: اهلي؟؟
مريـم: مستحيل انسى اليوم اللي اتصلت فيه امك تقول لي ابتعدي عن ولدي .. انتي مو نصيبه وراح ياخذ حرمة اخوه .. حسستني اني ماسوى شي .. وهالشي كلش ما كان سهل عليّ...
محمـد: امي اناا؟؟؟
مريـم: ومن غيرها .. اونك بتقول لي ما تدري ...
محمـد: وربي وراسج وراس اغلى ماعندي اللي اهي انتي مادري عن هالسالفة!!!
مريـم: ولنفرض .. شلون ترضى ان اخوك الصغير ياخذ حرمة اخوك وانت الكبير!!
محمـد: اهي اللي رفضتني!!! اظاهر مكتوب علي جبيني ارفضوه 
مرايم ابتسمت وضحكها تعليقه ...
محمـد: تمنيت اسمع ضحكتج .. حتى لو كنتي تضحكين علي وعلى حالي ..
مريـم ساكتة ...
مريـم: وليه ارفضتك؟؟
محمـد: لانها تدري اني احبج انتي .. وابيج انتي .. وعبدالرحمن كان يتمنى اليوم اللي يشوفني فيه معاج زوج وزوجـة... لكن علي ما كان مرتبط بحد .. وفوق هذا هو اللي طلب يدها ..
مريـم الدموع تسقط من عينها على وجنتيهااا ..
محمـد:شفيج ساكتة... واللي يخليج سكوتج هذا يقطع قلبي .. مو مصدقتني ؟؟
وسمع محمد صوتها وهي تشاهق و تبجي .. 
محمـد: واللي يخليج مابي دموعج الغالية تطيح وانا السبب.. مرايم انا للحينه اباج .. وربي حبج بقلبي ما نسيته .. مزروعة بحشاي .. تخنقني العبرة.. والنار والجمرة ..غلاج عندي ما نقص ذرة .. الا زاد يا ناسي وقلبي احترق صبره .. صرت اتحرى شوفتج انا وياج لو مرة..
مرايم تسمح دموعها .. 
مريـم: اونك شاعر بعد ..
محمـد: انا من زمان اكتب شعر .. بس عن الحب وربي يشهد..ما كتبت الا من بعد ما عرفتج..
مريـم فرحانة من الخاطر ..تكلم حبيب قلبها .. ولاول مرة .. حب عمره 4 سنوات .. لم تحصل فيه محادثة كلامية .. ولاسمعت نبراته الصوتيه .. ماعدى احاسيس انسانية .. ومشاعر نبيله..
محمـد: ليـه نتــرك حبنا للاحـتـضار ...الهــوى اللي وردته أجــمل عـبـير..الهــوى يرجــوك لا تأخذ قــرار ... تذبل الـورده على جــال الغــديــر... في ظلام اليــاس حــبك لي نهــار ... يا شــروق الشـمـس في ليل النظيـر... جـنـتـي وصـلك وهــجــرك لي نار ... في رجــا وصـلك ترى عـمري ضـرير...إني انسـى حـبكم مــا لي خـيـار ... جـرحي اللي بالـحـشـا جـرحِ خطيـر... انتظر ردج ولوجـا باختصار..
مريـم متونسة من الخاطر . هالكلام ينقال لها .. اهي قرأت هلكلمات من قبل لكنها منه لها طعم ثاني ...
مريـم: لي ردينا البـلاد يصير خير 
محمـد فرحان و بريق الامل لاح له اخيراً
محمـد: مرايم!! انا اخطبج من نفسج .. تقبلين فيني زوج لج؟؟
مريـم: الشور شور ابويا .. 
محمـد: انا اسألج انتي؟؟
مريـم: موافقـة ..
محمـد: فديييييييتج .. خلاص عيل انتي زوجتي من اليوم .. والزواج قبول ورضا .. وانتي قلتي قبلتي يعني من الحينه انتي زوجتي بشهادة الله ... ههههههههههه 
مريـم: لا والله؟؟؟
محمـد: ثلاثة جدهم جد وهزلهن هزل .. ومن بينهم الزواج يعني استويتي حرميته يالغالية
مرايم وشوي وبتبجي: ليه قصيت علي؟؟
محمـد: هذا بس قدام الله و قدام نفسنا .. عشان اذا قلت لج حبيبتي تكونين حلالي وزوجتي ..
مريـم ساكتــة .. اعجبتها كلمة زوجتي .. واعجبتها اكثر " حبيبتي".. 
محمـد: ممكن تعطيني رقم تلفونج ..
مريـم: شوف محمد مو تقول احنا مو في البلاد وتاخذ راحتك و تفتكر بطيعك!!
محمـد: وربي ما قصدي شي .. ولج عهد مني ما ارمس معاج لحد ما نوصل البلاد واخطبج رسمي.. بس على الاقل ادز لج مسجات .. ماروم اشوفج كل يوم وماتطمن عليج ولا حتى بمسج ..
مريـم: امانة؟؟؟
محمـد: بقلبي ومسكر عليه .. ولو يذبحوني ويقطعونه قطعة قطعة ما احد يروم ياخذه..
مريـم: يسلم قلبك .. 
محمـد: يا حلاة هالكلام منج
واعطتــه مرايم رقم موبايلها!!! مع انها كانت تحس ان الوضع غلط .. لكن غرضه شريف .. وثقتها فيه ما تهزها الريح .. ومادام تبينت لها الاشياء اللي كانت فاهمتنها غلط .. خلاص . هالحب لازم يطلع للنور .. ويتوج بالرباط المقـدس...
وقبل لا تسيـر تنام .. وبالها وفكرها مشغول بكل كلمة قالها .. وكل همسة سمعتها .. وبنبرة صوته القويـة.. وصلها مسـج ... وحتى فاطمة شريكتها في السويت صحت من نومها ... على صوت هالمسج .. فمريم حطت تلفونها على السايلنت..
المسج كان من محمد ...
أنـتــي الــذي بالقلــب سكنـــاج
وإنــتي تـرى أحلامــي وطموحــي
مـاشفــت أنا مــثلج وشـــرواج
ولاشـــفت أنـا مثـــلج سموحــي
وأبيـــج تعــرفين شـي عـن غلاج 
وأرجـــوج بسـري لاتبوحـــي
أحبـج
وأحبـــج حيـــل وأفـــداج
وأرخص لج الغالـــي وروحـــي
ردت عليه بمســج ... وفز قلبه لما سمع و قرى هالمسج ...
لا يأطيب بشر بالكون... هلا بك ياصافي النيه
هلا يصرخ بها لساني ... بصوت منتهي ولهان
يرددها بدون شعور .. هلا للمره الميـــــه
ودز لها مسج ثاني رد عليها ...
ليت في وقتها كنتوا فهمتونا
ولا عنا تخليتوا وبعتونا
وقدرتوا الوفا والحب اللي جا لكم منا
حسافة ما تفاهمنا
عانيت يا ما لأجل أرضي خواطرهم
وداريت همي وكنت أشقى وأريحهم
صبرت وصرت أنا وقلبي ندور من يصبرنا
خسارة ما تفاهمنا زمان 
خلاص من اليوم انتو تاج عالراس ياحلى ريم,...
ههههههههههههه مرايم كانت تضحك .. هذي كلمات اغنية وغير منها .. الله يا حلوك .. 
ودزت له هي بعد مسج ثاني .. عيبتها السالفة .. ويا زينه زيناااه .. فديته والله..
محمد ينطرها تدز له مسج .. بس اونه متوهق .. ماعنده مسجات للحب .. 
وصل المسج وصل ... 
ذا حظي من على الدنيا و عيت
كل ما أضوي شمعة في عمري طفت 
مع جميع الناس يا ربي وفيت
ليه بس اللي معي دمعة وفت
يا بعد قلبي يا مرايم ... عسى الدمعة ما تقرب لج .. الا جان كانت دمعة فرح يا فرح قلبي ...
ودز لها مسج ..
" احبــج " 
لما شافتها مرايم احمرت خجلاً ..وقالت في قلبها .. انا بعد احبك ... ودزت له مسج .. 
" تصبح على خير "
ورد عليها
" وانتي من اهل الخير ياوجه الخير بسير ارقد يمكن تجيني بحلمي "
وانقضى الاسبوع على هذا الحال .. مسجات في مسجات ... لحد ما انتهى المؤتمر وحان موعد السفر للبلاد .. وعلى نفس الطيارة.. نزلت في مطار دبـي .. لترجع الطيور الى اعشاشها.. ومع وصولهم انقطعت المسجـات...
++++++++++++++
بيت السالم
++++++++++++++
مبـارك وصل من السفـر.... 
دخل البيت وهز البيت من صوتـه ....
اول من سمعت صوته اهي مرايم ... 
مـريم: مبااااااااارك حبيبببببببببببببببي وصلت 
مبـارك: وصلت يا مهجة القلب  how are you darling??
وتحضنه و يحضنهاا بقووة ..
مـريم: وحشتنا .. سنة كاملة ما شوفك .. سنة كاملة..
مبـارك: انتي اكثر يالغالية ... وانتي اكثر ..
ربـاب نازلة من الدري: بروووك اخووووويا معقوولة؟؟؟؟؟ شحالك ..!
مبـارك: بخير الحمد لله بشوووفتكم يالم لسانين .. 
مـريم: ههههههههههههههههه 
ربـاب: امحق .. وش يبت لي صوووغة معك ..
مبـارك: طاع هذي .. شفتي الفرق بينج وبين مريمي ..
مـريم: ربي يخليك لي ..
رباب: انا سايرة اخبر امي وفطيم انك ييت ..
مبـارك: ذكرتيني .. شفت بلندن رفيجتج اونها اسمها رجاء رايحة شهر العسل .. وسلمت عليج كثير السلاام..
ربـاب: ربي يسلمها فديتها .. راح توحشني ...
مبـارك: ماصار شهر هذا ..
ربـاب: مو بعدها بتسافر تدرس برى مع زوجها ..
مبـارك: اهاا..
ربـاب: طيب راجعـة لكم .. سي يو..
مبـارك: توقعي منو شفت اليوم بالمطار!!
مـريم: منوو؟
مبارك: محمد الماجد!!
فديتـه .. اونه نساني .. 3 اسابيع من رجعنا ولا شفته .. ولا رد خبر .. انكتب علي انجرح من هالانسان وهالعايلة ....
مـريم: وخير يا طير ..
مبـارك: طلب يدج مني!!
مـريم: شووو؟؟
مبـارك: وفي المطار!! يقول توه راد من مهمة برى الإمارات .. 
مـريم سكتت .. ونزلت راسها و ابتسمت .. ما نسيت وعدك لي .. 
:::::::::::::::::::::::
... ديوانيـة بيت السالم ...
:::::::::::::::::::::::
بومبارك...على بركة الله .. الاسبوع الياي الملكة ..

::::::::::"""""""""""""""::::::::::
يوم ملــــكة مــــرايم..
::::::::::"""""""""""""""::::::::::
اخيرا .. بعد طول السنين .. بعد الجرح والألم .. والمعاناة و الشجن ... جـاء اليوم الذي تقترن فيه مريم بمحمد.. وعلى زغروده ام المعـرس ..وسميــة .. تم ادخال العريس على العروس.. ولبسها دبلة الخطوبة .. الخطوبة التي تستمر لمدة يوم واحد فقط .. لان الزواج باليـوم الثاني .. فالقلوب التي عانت كل هذه الاحداث .. وكل مافات من احزان.. ترتقب بصيص ضوء ينير دربهم و ينشر السرور على محياهم ..
يرفع الطرحة من على وجههـــا 
محمد: اخيرا .. 
مريم: الناس تقول مبروك..
محمد: مبروكة عليّ ..
""ابيج يا مرايم لهمس قلبي تسمعين ... ولايـام قلبي تبقين تصدقين .. مابي اشوفج يوم تدمعين .. نبي ننسى بحياتنا كل شي حزين ... نبي نعيش باقي السنين .. كلها في حب وحنين .. تفهمين ؟""
هذي كلمات محمد لمرايم من بعد ماتم هو وياها لحالهم ... 
"" انت منيتي بعد كل هالانتظـار .. وقراري اللي مابعده بتخذ احسن منه قرار ..انت حبي اللي بتفاخر فيه ليل ونهار .. انت اختياري واروع اختيـار .. وإن دمعت عيني .. فلأنـها متولهة لك وعايشة لشوفتك على نار""" 
وهذي كلمات مرايم لمحمد ..
يمسك محمد بيد مـريم .. ويقبلها بحنان ... وتضع مرايم يدها الناعمة والمزركشة بنقوش الحنة على خده ... 
محمد: حتى ريحتج حلوة ..
مريم: هذي ريحة الحنا!!
محمد: كل شي فيج حلو .. يا احلى حب حبـه قلبي الشقي ...
مريم: قلبك اللي كان شقـي .. لكنه تهنى بإذن الله ..
ولأول مرة مرايم تتأمل وبكامل احقيتها في سيد قلبها .. هذي العيون الرائعـة والحاجبين المعقودين .. والابتسامة الساحرة.. يا حليله حلو ريلي ..
وجـه ملائكي برئ .. يخفي خلف ابتسامته الهادئة آلام كثيرة .. يا حبيبتي .. عسى يوم المر ما يمرني عليج .. ولاني اكون سبب بدمعة من دموعج يا ضي العين ..
::::::::::"""""""""""""""::::::::::
وتستمر الحيـــــاة ....
مبـارك حقق حلمه اخذ الدكتوراه .. واستلم منصب مدير عام شركة اتصالات بريطانية فرعها الاصلي في دبـي.. ما تزوج ..ولا يفكر يتزوج .. وان كان عندكم له عروس وتبون تقنعونه فيها حاولوا معاه... عشان يكمل نص دينـه على الاقل ..
شمس ونـادر في احسن حال .. وما ينسون فضل مبارك الي كان السبب في رجعتهم لبعض .. ونادر صار مساعد للمدرب الالماني للمنتخب الاماراتي .. وعندهم ولد واحد وسموه " مبارك " وبنت سموها " رشـا "
تمت خطبـة فطيــم ومصطفــى ... حياتهم حلوة .. عايشين في عناد مع بعض .. مع ان ماحد منهم يروم يزعل الثاني .. لكن حب مجنون شنقول عنهم ..
الجد سالم قوت علاقته مع راشد بوخليفــة ابو مصطفى .. اهم ربع .. وجيران .. والحينه نسايب.. على الأقل يعوض بوخليفة نكر عياله له بسبب طمعهم بحب مصطفى ومداراته له.. وعلى أمل حياة جديدة بأعيال ولده وبنهاية سعيدة لآخر حياته .. ويالله بحس الخاتمة.. وماكو احسن من راحة البال ..
الجازية انجبت بنتين وولدين .. عمـار .. سلطـان .. فـرح .. و " مـريم "
علـي عنده "" حسـن"" وسمـاح توفت عند ولادتها لودهم الثاني .. " عبدالرحمن " .. رجع يسكن مع بيت ابـوه .. ونسى الزواج وطاري الزواج.. وعايش حياته لعياله.. والحينه قرر ينتسب لجامعة أوروبية عشان يحقق حلمه في الحصول الماجستير اولاً والدكتوراه ثانيا ..
اسـامة ... تدرون منو تزوج .. تزوج شيخـة .. اخت نادر ... كانت تشتغل معاهم بالجريدة ولما شافها اسامة حبها وتزوجها ويلسها في البيت .. " وصار نفس الخاتم باصبعها " المهم يحبون بعض .. والله يعينك يا اسامة على السانها ..
ربـاب انخطبت.. وزوجهـا تعرفونه ... ^ مــاجد ^ ..اخو محمد ؟؟ .. ماجد هذا شاب يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير .. تذكرون الهاكرز.. اللي ساعدوا رجـاء صديقة رباب ان يخترقون الموقع وينقذون سمعتهـا.. ماجد هذا هو معاهم ورئيسهم ..وكان له دور رئيسي في هالسالفة.. استمرت علاقته برجاء عن طريق المسنجر.. رجاء حبته.. وحبت له الخير.. هو كان يحبها ..بس الحادثة اللي صارت لها واللي بالرغم من مر السنين ما انتست.. كان الحائل بينهم.. رجاء تزوجت من ولد خالها .. وسافرت معاه لسكوتلندا اثنينهم يدرسون هناك ويبنون حياتهم.. ولما قرر ماجد يتزوج .. من بعد ما تزوجت رجاء طبعـا .. رشحت له اغلى صديقاتها اللي اهي " ربـاب " وطبعا رباب ما تدري بأي شي من هذا كله.. تحسب انه خطبها على اساس انها اخت مرت اخوه.. ولكن الاقدار ..لاحد يعرف خباياها.. ودفـن هذا السر وهذه المشاعر من دون ان يعلم بها احد ... وبقي الحب الوحيد رجاء لزوجها .. وماجد لزوجـته.. فمع العشرة تتولد مشاعر قدسية ابدية يصعب فك رباطها وتحطم اي احاسيس اخرى تسيء لها ... وكم قصة مثل هذه تحـدث .. وتندثـر .. وتبقى الذكريـــات...
سعــد.. تزوج من دكتورة اماراتية معاه بالمستشفى.. ولكن ليليان للحينه على ذمتـه .. ومسكنهم في بيت واحد وشعره شاب منهم ..
أحمــد ..درس هندسة اتصالات .. ونسى حبه لبدور .. اللي اكتشف من بعد كل هالحب انها شراة اخته وبس ..!!! توقعوا خطب من؟؟؟ زيـنة بنت عمـه راشد ... 
مروان.. من بعد عشر سنوات زواج .. الله رزقه بتوأم اولاد .. الاولي سمـاه شـاهين .. والثاني صقـر .. لتبقى هالذاكرة دائما على باله .. والله مع الجميع ..
محمـــد و مــرايـــم... .:.
قضوا شهر العسل في مصــر اللي جمعتهم من بعد هالفرقا..
في السنة الأولى انجبوا ولد يجنن وسموه " اسـامة " .. ومحمد صار ابو اسامة .. شراة ما اسامة ابو محمد .. امتنانا لاسـامة لانه السبب.. السنة الثانية انجبوا ولد وسموه " جـاسم" .. والسنة الثالثة انجبوا ولد سموه " عبدالرحمن " ... احياء لذكرى اخوه ..مريم مصرة تجيب بنت او اونها بنتحر.. وفي السنة الرابعة.. انجبت بنوتة صغيروة طالعة على امها كتكوتة.. واسمتها " مـرام" .. قصدي ابوها اللي سماها بهالاسم ... وعاشوا في ثبات و نبات وخلفوا هالصبيان و هالبنوتة .. ويمسيكم الله بالخير ..
وبقيــة الرعيـة كلهم بخير ويسلمون عليكم ...

القصة مرايم .. وترمي لعدة اشيـاء 
ان كل انسان يرمي الى شنو بحياته .. وشنو هدفه . واذا حب .. شنو هدف هالحب وشنو نهايته... وانواع هالحب .. حب الابناء للأم والعكس .. الأسرة ..الاصدقاء.. ووووو
مبارك حب شمس عشان تعوضه عن حنان امه اللي فقدها .. لكنه اختار انسانة قلبها مو ملكها .. ولكنه اكتشف بعدين ان نادر وحبه الكبير لها احق منه فيها .. هدف حبه ما حققه .. لكن هدفه في الحياة .. دراسته و شهادته وسلاحه بهالدنيا بفضل مجهوده قدر يحصل عليه.. وفوق منها وظيفة مرموقه محترمه .. 
نادر كان حلمه يصير لاعب مشهور .. لكن الله ما قدر له هالشي .. ولكنه قدر يحصل على مرماه من حبه العنيف لشمـس... واثمر حبه بعياله..
علي كل مايرمي له من هالدنيا شهـادة عالية وتفوق في تخصص حبه من الخاطر .. وماقدر يحصل عليه .. ولكنه استعاد هالشي وحاول يحققه حتى مع مضي السنين بقي الحلم معه.. كان يبي حياة زوجية عادية .. ولكن الظروف كانت ضـده.. وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم .. راضي بنصيبه .. والله جازاه بكل خير باعياله و شهادته الي حصل عليها من بعد طول هالسنين وتمت علاقته القوية الاخوية بينه وبين مبارك.. اللي في نهاية المطاف تزوج علـي من " سـارة " الانسانة العاقل المتزنة اللي كانت تموت في حب عياله.. وكان تعاطفها معاه اهو اول الطريق لدخول حبه لقلبها..
مروان اللي كان مرماه من هالدنيا اللعب و البنات و السكر ..لحد ما هداه رب العالمين بفعل الضربة القوية اللي حصلها وعاد الى رشده .. فمن بعد الضيق الفرج .. والله اعطاه على حسب نيته..
مرايم .. ماكانت ترمي للحب .. ولا كانت تريده ... لان اولا واخيرا مجتمعها يرفضه .. وضميرها يرفضه .. ولكن القلب ومايريد ومابيدها شي .. ومن بعد هالحب تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن .. وترجع السفن في النهاية الى موانئها لترسوا على شاطئ الوِد .. مع قرين قلبها محمد ...
وسمية .. ام عبدالرحمن .. فهمت اخيرا .. وبعد ان اعاد الله لها لمة ابنائها .. اللي من بعد فرقاهم غرقت في الحزن ولم ينتشلها الا الرابط الالهي بين الام وابناءها ..وعرفت اخيرا ان الحب لا يعني الانانية .. ولا يعني التحكم في المحبوبيبن .. 

والله لا يفرق بيننا وبين احبابنا ليوم الدين و يجمعنا معكم ومعهم في دار صدق عند مليك مقتدر .. يسقينا ويسقيكم من نهر الكوثر على ضفاف نهر الفرودس الأعلى يا احبتنا في الله ..

الحروف عندما تجتمع تصبح كلمه .. والكلمات عندما تجتمع تكون جملة ..والجمل عندما يكتبها القلم .. تمتزج لتخلق لنا نسجا جميلا من هذه الكلمات ... واتمنى ان يكون اعجبكم ما صغتـه من كلمات..

النهــــــــــــــــاية

----------


## أميرة العشق

السلاامـ
لحــــــــ الخلود ــــــــن 

يعطيكـ الف عافيهـ على روعة هذا الطرح 
وشكرا لنقلك هذه الرواية المتميزة لنا 
وقد كانت مطلوبة كثيرا من قبل اقربائي 
مما شجعني على قرائتها 

لك جزيل الشـ الوفير ــــكر 
أميرهـ

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خير على القصة الرائغه وتسلمي 

تحياتي 
حورالعين666

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو لحونه
ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## لحن الخلود

يسلمو على المرور

----------

